# Birchbox September 2013



## invisiblebike (Aug 13, 2013)

Is it time to already discuss the September box? Apparently so! Birchbox tweeted this spoiler video today:



Omg i'm so excited. I didn't know Ruffian had a nail line. I've always admired their manicures! That moon mani with the matte black and metallic gold underneath is ICONIC.

Oh, apparently subscribers voted on the colors in February, and there will be a trio. I wonder which ones will be in the trio.





I'm hoping for Venus in Fur, Lady Alabaster, and Delirium. Those three colors would look fab together, although a lot of them would pair nicely. So many lovely combinations. Excited to see what the formula is like.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *invisiblebike* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it time to already discuss the September box? Apparently so! Birchbox tweeted this spoiler video today:
> 
> ...


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *invisiblebike* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it time to already discuss the September box? Apparently so! Birchbox tweeted this spoiler video today:
> 
> ...


----------



## ttanner2005 (Aug 13, 2013)

Can someone please post it where it is not an external link?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *invisiblebike* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it time to already discuss the September box? Apparently so! Birchbox tweeted this spoiler video today:
> 
> ...


----------



## Meggpi (Aug 13, 2013)

I totally forgot about this!  At the time they did say it would be September, IIRC.  I voted for Lady Alabaster, Delerium, and Hedge Fund.


----------



## Missglammygirl (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can someone please post it where it is not an external link?


 I don't think we can because it was on instagram not youtube or vimeo. Correct me if i'm wrong.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *invisiblebike* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it time to already discuss the September box? Apparently so! Birchbox tweeted this spoiler video today:
> 
> ...


----------



## BagLady (Aug 13, 2013)

Found this link about the collaboration. http://m.refinery29.com/2013/02/43627/ruffian-birchbox-nail-polish? Not really any new info though.


----------



## LinaMingo (Aug 13, 2013)

subbing!!  I want updates hot off the press...even though i have not gotten my august box yet


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 13, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LinaMingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> subbing!!  I want updates hot off the press...even though i have not gotten my august box yet


 same here. i'm waiting for both of my trucks to become 'clicky'


----------



## LindaD (Aug 13, 2013)

updates


----------



## tasertag (Aug 13, 2013)

As a polishaholic, this is going to be a FAB month.


----------



## invisiblebike (Aug 13, 2013)

I hope it's a good formula.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Aug 14, 2013)

I remember voting for Lady Alabaster, Delirium and Hedge Fund.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Aug 14, 2013)

Collaboration boxes are usually pretty good, so I'm really looking forward to this especially after a blah August box.


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Aug 14, 2013)

Got both my birchboxes and ipsy all on the same day! On to the next one! So excited for these polishes/collab. I'm hoping for Venus in fur and Hedge Fund!


----------



## MrsMeow (Aug 14, 2013)

Ooh, I forgot about voting for that!  I have no idea which ones I voted for - looking at them now, I really like them all.  The orangish one is interesting, and I don't exactly love the color, but it's also like nothing I have, which is cool.  Either way, yay! September!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 14, 2013)

I voted for all three of the bright ones!  Lady Alabaster is totally starting to grow on me, though.  I would love ANY of these except Venus in Fur, and that's just because I already have a similar color.  Also, yay for a collaboration month!


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Aug 14, 2013)

Oooh! Can't wait!  I just got this month's box and I already can't wait for next months box.  I love nail polish so it is sure to be a winner for me.  I am hoping for the orangish one or the greenish one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 14, 2013)

> Collaboration boxes are usually pretty good, so I'm really looking forward to this especially after a blah August box.


 Ditto!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kristine Walker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I remember voting for Lady Alabaster, Delirium and Hedge Fund.


 These were my picks, too.  I love purple and green polish!  That color combination always reminds of the time in college that I dyed my hair bright purple and wore a forest green corduroy coat until someone broke into my car and stole it (they left hundreds of dollars' worth of tapes -- this was 1994, so they were worth actual money -- and took a $35 corduroy barn coat).  My more comic book-oriented friends referred to me as "the Joker."  My penchant for BRIGHT RED LIPSTICK (yes, that's been one of my Things for decades.  My favorite at the time is the long-gone Estee Lauder shade Regal Red) didn't help deter them from this *at all*.  

Anyway.  They announce the shades tomorrow!  So excited!


----------



## emvee (Aug 15, 2013)

So it may be a bit early for this... But my thought is maybe next months box will be themed around fashion... We could get some Marc Jacobs in our boxes along with the Ruffian polishes. It will be fashion week in NY and it is a big fashion magazine month (think about the size of Vogue's September issue). I know it's early to start guessing but it's just an idea. Dream big!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *emvee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So it may be a bit early for this... But my thought is maybe next months box will be themed around fashion... We could get some Marc Jacobs in our boxes along with the Ruffian polishes. It will be fashion week in NY and it is a big fashion magazine month (think about the size of Vogue's September issue). I know it's early to start guessing but it's just an idea. Dream big!


 I've been waiting for the day that Birchbox would finally start sampling Marc Jacobs perfume. Who knows if it will happen but I'll keep waiting!!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 15, 2013)

> So it may be a bit early for this... But my thought is maybe next months box will be themed around fashion... We could get some Marc Jacobs in our boxes along with the Ruffian polishes. It will be fashion week in NY and it is a big fashion magazine month (think about the size of Vogue's September issue). I know it's early to start guessing but it's just an idea. Dream big!


 I've been saying ever since the Ruffian collab was announced that I thought it would be in September and that it would be FNO-themed. So far, I'm half right!


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 15, 2013)

Just got an email this morning. It looks like Ruffian polishes won't be part of BB subscription. Just for their shop only? WHY?!


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 15, 2013)

> Just got an email this morning. It looks like Ruffian polishes won't be part of BB subscription. Just for their shop only? WHY?!


 I m on mobile couldn't copy entire email but it said available at BB's shop.


----------



## tasertag (Aug 15, 2013)

> Just got an email this morning. It looks like Ruffian polishes won't be part of BB subscription. Just for their shop only? WHY?!


 The email says we'll receive a sample. (Second paragraph)


----------



## meaganola (Aug 15, 2013)

The email said that every subscriber *will* get one and that, hey, if you want to get them now, here's the shopping link.


----------



## neblinosa (Aug 15, 2013)

I thought the video said it would be in each box so I don't think we need a sad face yet.


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 15, 2013)

> Sadface.


 Ohh I'm wrong we will get one in our sub box! Yay yayay Heres the message at bottom I mean literally bottom of an email in tiny prints!!! Even more exciting? All subscribers will receive a Ruffian sample in their September Birchboxes! But why wait till then? Be the first to get your hands on these exclusive shades.


----------



## tasertag (Aug 15, 2013)

> Ohh I'm wrong we will get one in our sub box! Yay yayay Heres the message at bottom I mean literally bottom of an email in tiny prints!!! Even more exciting? All subscribers will receive a Ruffian sample in their September Birchboxes! But why wait till then? Be the first to get your hands on these exclusive shades.


 Lol yeah I just got the email and went back to edit my post. Happyface!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 15, 2013)

Looks like the brights won!  The "Crowdsourced Collection" is Delirium, Fox Hunt, and Hedge Fund. 





From the BB site:  Inspired by the African violet, Delirium is a bright, saturated purple with an eye-catching metallic finish. Fox Hunt is a rich orange with a touch of shimmerâ€”an updated alternative to the classic red. The money-hued Hedge Fund is a sophisticated olive foil with gold shimmer that catches the light just so.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 15, 2013)

Yeesh, $10 for 5mL? That's even more absurd than the other new one they introduced that was 5.5mL for $8. This is getting ridiculous. I don't think there's a lot of difference between say, 14mL and 15mL, but there's a huge difference between, say, 5mL and 15mL. That's 3x as many manicures. :
 

At that price, a full size (15mL) = $30! that's more expensive than the luxury brands. NOOOOO thank you


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks like the brights won!  The "Crowdsourced Collection" is Delirium, Fox Hunt, and Hedge Fund.
> 
> ...


 These are sooo pretty! I'm excited


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeesh, $10 for 5mL? That's even more absurd than the other new one they introduced that was 5.5mL for $8. This is getting ridiculous. I don't think there's a lot of difference between say, 14mL and 15mL, but there's a huge difference between, say, 5mL and 15mL. That's 3x as many manicures. :
> 
> At that price, a full size (15mL) = $30! that's more expensive than the luxury brands. NOOOOO thank you


 No kidding! I'll take one in my box, but not gonna buy them. Sheesh!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## meaganola (Aug 15, 2013)

> I'm just hoping they are actually sending a 5 ml bottle to us, and haven't figured out some novel new way to send a one-time use manicure! Â (haha, I can only imagine a foil packet of nail polish with a tiny brush stuck into it! Â Oh, the horror!)


 Waaaay back in, hmm, 1984 or '85, Cutex had itty bitty sample vials, probably about 2ml. I vividly remember getting a super bright cherry red and painting my nails with it while listening to _Like a Virgin_, which had just come out a couple of months earlier. I haven't seen nail polish vials that small since, and I keep wondering when they will make a comeback.


----------



## AshJs3 (Aug 15, 2013)

I used to buy those teeny tiny "Bon Bons" nail polishes. I don't remember the exact size, but they were teeny. It would be nice if we all got full sized ones, but the email says "receive a sample" and not "receive one of these" so I bet it's small.


----------



## sldb (Aug 15, 2013)

For a size comparison, the Ruffian nail polish is .17 fl oz, which is smaller than the tiny Sally Girl polishes at Sally Beauty. The Sally Girl is .18 fl oz. Oy. The "full size" option is tiny, so I can't to see how microscopic the sample is.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Waaaay back in, hmm, 1984 or '85, Cutex had itty bitty sample vials, probably about 2ml. I vividly remember getting a super bright cherry red and painting my nails with it while listening to _Like a Virgin_, which had just come out a couple of months earlier. I haven't seen nail polish vials that small since, and I keep wondering when they will make a comeback.


 I love how you have such a vivid memory of that day. Haha!


----------



## mariahk83 (Aug 15, 2013)

so it looks like they're releasing two ruffian collections, the Crowdsourced collection, which all subscribers will be sampled and then another classics collection sold exclusively in the shop! 

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/search?s=women&amp;q=ruffian

ahhh i want them all!


----------



## tasertag (Aug 15, 2013)

> For a size comparison, the Ruffian nail polish is .17 fl oz, which is smaller than the tiny Sally Girl polishes at Sally Beauty. The Sally Girl is .18 fl oz. Oy. The "full size" option is tiny, so I can't to see how microscopic the sample is.


 Maybe in a little disposable dropper. Enough for half a finger. LOL I'd love to read the responses on FB if they did that.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 15, 2013)

XD; well, let's not get too hasty. So 1/8fl oz = 3.75mL or the size of a S!OPI mini, if you've ever gotten those. Those are good for between 3-5 manicures, depending on how you want the layers. So not great, but not bad.

I got these estimates based on Julep's bottle actually (you can see the drop so easily) but 8mL ~= 11 manis. So 15mL ~= 20-25 manis. 5mL would be about... 5-7 maybe. So you'd get a few, but it's also still $10. : Why wouldn't you get something else.

That being said, I want both Delirium and Hedgefund. I will trade people for it next month XD


----------



## emvee (Aug 15, 2013)

> XD; well, let's not get too hasty. So 1/8fl oz = 3.75mL or the size of a S!OPI mini, if you've ever gotten those. Those are good for between 3-5 manicures, depending on how you want the layers. So not great, but not bad. I got these estimates based on Julep's bottle actually (you can see the drop so easily) but 8mL ~= 11 manis. So 15mL ~= 20-25 manis. 5mL would be about... 5-7 maybe. So you'd get a few, but it's also still $10. : Why wouldn't you get something else. That being said, I want both Delirium and Hedgefund. I will trade people for it next month XD


I want the fox hunt and don't like the hedgefund so I will definitely trade with you l


----------



## barbyechick (Aug 15, 2013)

well the instagram video definitely said expect to get one of these in your boxes so it's safe to assume they will be full size, i think


----------



## easybreezy (Aug 15, 2013)

I like Hedge Fund, but I am not tempted to buy any of the others.  I'll see what I get in my box and whether I like the formula before I consider buying that one.  I'm okay with the smaller bottle because I have never in my life gone through an entire bottle of polish (not including base/top coats), not even a smaller bottle like the Color Club or Zoya minis.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 15, 2013)

OK slightly off topic, but still a Birchbox thing...

I am throwing away this stupid Benta Berry Moisturizer!  I tried to love it, and it smells SO GOOD, but it is balling up into little weird bits all over my face.  I've worn it a few times (thinking maybe it would work better depending on the time of day I applied it) but I refuse to attend my kids' Back To School Night tonight looking like my face is trying to escape off my head!  

*stomps off to wash face and throw away the offending tube of moisturizer*

/endrant


----------



## gemstone (Aug 15, 2013)

> OK slightly off topic, but still a Birchbox thing... I am throwing away this stupid Benta Berry Moisturizer! Â I tried to love it, and it smells SO GOOD, but it is balling up into little weird bits all over my face. Â I've worn it a few times (thinking maybe it would work better depending on the time of day I applied it) but I refuse to attend my kids' Back To School Night tonight looking like my face is trying to escape off my head! Â  *stomps off to wash face and throw away the offending tube of moisturizer* /endrant Â


 I already got rid of mine. It's not enough moisture to wear to bed, and I think maybe it only works if you wear it alone? It even balled up when I wore it under just sunscreen :|


----------



## tasertag (Aug 15, 2013)

> OK slightly off topic, but still a Birchbox thing... I am throwing away this stupid Benta Berry Moisturizer! Â I tried to love it, and it smells SO GOOD, but it is balling up into little weird bits all over my face. Â I've worn it a few times (thinking maybe it would work better depending on the time of day I applied it) but I refuse to attend my kids' Back To School Night tonight looking like my face is trying to escape off my head! Â  *stomps off to wash face and throw away the offending tube of moisturizer* /endrant Â


 This keeps happening when I use the DDF. I keep thinking it's from the cotton balls I use for toner, but it's never happened before using the DDF though.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 15, 2013)

Face washed!  So much happier now!  It was balling up even with no other products, and yeah, I really need an SPF moisturizer during the day!

I'm wearing the Coola mineral SPF 20 now from my Ipsy July bag.  I loved the cucumber SPF 30 from my May BB.  I have 2 tubes of the Rose SPF 20 tinted to work through next. Hopefully Coola appears on Hautelook before I run out!  They're definitely one of my new favorites, but they're a bit expensive!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 15, 2013)

If we're each guaranteed one per both though, it might be worth it for me to get another box then hm, since they're all $10 each anyway. &gt; so tiny, you might as well get 4 other samples with it. *checks old account* well, i have 16 points on that one... that's like $1.60 XD; I'd get probably around 60 points with a box... then i can cancel. I'd need another box, but the 16 points are going to expire in October sigh w/e


----------



## cari12 (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Face washed!  So much happier now!  It was balling up even with no other products, and yeah, I really need an SPF moisturizer during the day!
> 
> I'm wearing the Coola mineral SPF 20 now from my Ipsy July bag.  I loved the cucumber SPF 30 from my May BB.  I have 2 tubes of the Rose SPF 20 tinted to work through next. Hopefully Coola appears on Hautelook before I run out!  They're definitely one of my new favorites, but they're a bit expensive!


 I could be totally wrong but I swear I saw Coola on Hautelook in the last week or so.


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OK slightly off topic, but still a Birchbox thing...
> 
> ...


 It is so weird...I have heard everybody say that about the Benta. I didn't have any trouble with it balling up except on one occasion that I tried to use the Benefit 15 hour primer on top. I was able to use up the sample, but I certainly didn't like it enough to buy it. I didn't think it was that moisturizing.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It is so weird...I have heard everybody say that about the Benta. I didn't have any trouble with it balling up except on one occasion that I tried to use the Benefit 15 hour primer on top. I was able to use up the sample, but I certainly didn't like it enough to buy it. I didn't think it was that moisturizing.


 Same, I had no problem with it what-so-ever. But didn't find it so wonderful that I'd buy it, I rarely buy moisturizers because I think they're all largely the SAME.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ann Tucci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Kristine Walker (Aug 15, 2013)

Really hope I get Hedge Fund  or Delirium!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 15, 2013)

YES! My three favorite colors got picked  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Though Fox Hunt is more red and less yellow-orange than I had hoped. I liked the way it looked in the picture more?


----------



## JC327 (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *sldb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> For a size comparison, the Ruffian nail polish is .17 fl oz, which is smaller than the tiny Sally Girl polishes at Sally Beauty. The Sally Girl is .18 fl oz. Oy. The "full size" option is tiny, so I can't to see how microscopic the sample is.
> ...


----------



## tnorth1852 (Aug 15, 2013)

updates


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeesh, $10 for 5mL? That's even more absurd than the other new one they introduced that was 5.5mL for $8. This is getting ridiculous. I don't think there's a lot of difference between say, 14mL and 15mL, but there's a huge difference between, say, 5mL and 15mL. That's 3x as many manicures. :
> 
> At that price, a full size (15mL) = $30! that's more expensive than the luxury brands. NOOOOO thank you


 And honestly even  though they're a NY brand, I'd consider their beauty products to be unestablished IMO. Sorry y'all, but you're not Chanel.


----------



## Charity1217 (Aug 15, 2013)

Is it sad that I am excited to get the nail polish for the trade value only. I have a feeling there will be many people looking to collect other colors.


----------



## elizabethrose (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Charity1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Is it sad that I am excited to get the nail polish for the trade value only. I have a feeling there will be many people looking to collect other colors.


 Nope..  I feel the same way.  I actually caved and got a second 3 month sub with my points because it would be coming in this next box.  I can't keep Birchbox points in my account to save my life!  Haha


----------



## cari12 (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Charity1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Is it sad that I am excited to get the nail polish for the trade value only. I have a feeling there will be many people looking to collect other colors.
> ...


----------



## invisiblebike (Aug 15, 2013)

Is there a way to add a second one-time box w/o opening another subscription?


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 15, 2013)

> Is there a way to add a second one-time box w/o opening another subscription?


 Gift it to yourself but it has to be a different email address. Thank goddness I'm getting two!! (I have two accounts) maybe 3 because my MIL doesn't understand Birchbox concept so she has 6 months sub so she probably give me one. I will be praying for no 3 dups !


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 15, 2013)

Since we're talking about tiny nail polishes, I saw literally the tiniest bottle of nail polish at Marshall's today O_O









LOL this is the future of nail polish. from now on: $20 for this bottle! on sale at marshall's for $10


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Since we're talking about tiny nail polishes, I saw literally the tiniest bottle of nail polish at Marshall's today O_O
> 
> LOL this is the future of nail polish. from now on: $20 for this bottle! on sale at marshall's for $10


 That is crazy!  Is it made from REAL unicorns' tears?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Since we're talking about tiny nail polishes, I saw literally the tiniest bottle of nail polish at Marshall's today O_O
> 
> ...


 I wouldn't even pay $5 for that. This influx of overpriced nailpolish as of lately has me really angry ahahha.


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Since we're talking about tiny nail polishes, I saw literally the tiniest bottle of nail polish at Marshall's today O_O
> 
> ...


Omg LOL that doesnt even look like enough to do 1 mani.  I like at least 3-4 coats and I don't see it in there.


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Apparently I have hipster skin.  It loves organic skincare from small(er) companies.


 LOL at "hipster skin"


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 15, 2013)

Hi ladies! I hate to break this. I've been reading and hearing that BB sponsoring Anne Taylor events have been terrible. Some are saying that bloggers (guest hosting) don't stay long and leave for like an hr. That, they ran out of BB before some guests were able to get it. It made sounded like bloggers got some VIP treatment. I don't know how these events work. One said other BB event was unorganized and some haven't even gotten BB gifts bec they just sold out within first 5 mins. I'd thought I'd give you the heads up. Hopefully maybe other locations may do better.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hi ladies! I hate to break this. I've been reading and hearing that BB sponsoring Anne Taylor events have been terrible. Some are saying that bloggers (guest hosting) don't stay long and leave for like an hr. That, they ran out of BB before some guests were able to get it. It made sounded like bloggers got some VIP treatment. I don't know how these events work. One said other BB event was unorganized and some haven't even gotten BB gifts bec they just sold out within first 5 mins. I'd thought I'd give you the heads up. Hopefully maybe other locations may do better.


 There's been varying experiences in the August Birchbox thread. It sounds like the people who had better experiences were at less crowded locations. From what I gathered based on people's descriptions though they always seem to be first come first serve, so I think speculating that they're giving preferential treatment to some could just be catty rumors from people who are mad that they didn't get something for free.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 16, 2013)

Who just caved and got a second Birchbox just for the extra Ruffian polish?  Yup.  This girl.  





Hopefully my profiles are different enough to get both a) different boxes and B) different colors of nail polish!


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 16, 2013)

> There's been varying experiences in the August Birchbox thread. It sounds like the people who had better experiences were at less crowded locations. From what I gathered based on people's descriptions though they always seem to be first come first serve, so I think speculating that they're giving preferential treatment to some could just be catty rumors from people who are mad that they didn't get something for free.


 I agree with that. I m sure some ladies were kinda catty enough to be mad for not getting anything free from waiting in a line for an hour or so. I haven't been reading the August forum since I unsubsribed it maybe I should go back and catch up. It's kinda sad that you know it's free box big deal sometimes its one of those things happens at events. I would be happy to meet people and mingle away if there was any more free gift or not.


----------



## elizabethrose (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree with that. I m sure some ladies were kinda catty enough to be mad for not getting anything free from waiting in a line for an hour or so. I haven't been reading the August forum since I unsubsribed it maybe I should go back and catch up. It's kinda sad that you know it's free box big deal sometimes its one of those things happens at events. I would be happy to meet people and mingle away if there was any more free gift or not.


 I went to the Chicago one and had a great time :/  I got there right at 6, got my Birchbox(es) I grabbed one for a friend, got the Juice Beauty makeover, spent very little for a very big payoff, got the scarf, and made a friend.  I can see how people would have been frustrated, but they just really started handing out Birchboxes and you had to be there at the very beginning (there was no line)- I was lucky cause I was already toward that part of the store and I had my tickets printed.  Apparently my clerk shouldn't have given me the extra 30% on my Final Sale clearance items, but she did, I managed to get there right in time for a scarf- and I got in line at the right time to meet a new friend!  We stayed the entire time just talking after we had already been shopping and got all of the nice things.  I spent $15 for over $170 in product, plus champagne and treats.  My friend got $100 shoes for $15.. It was good for us.  If being in crowds and having to pay attention to the room to get the free perks is annoying, then BB events are probably not the way to go.. I just really paid attention to what the employees were saying (they would say how many scarves were left over their little microphones)- when they were out of birchboxes, and how low they were on food and drink.  Also, there's a code around here somewhere to skip the wait for BB, not sure what that was since I was already subscribed?


----------



## JC327 (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Since we're talking about tiny nail polishes, I saw literally the tiniest bottle of nail polish at Marshall's today O_O
> 
> ...


 Wow is that a one time use?


----------



## JC327 (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Xiang (Aug 16, 2013)

updates =)


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I went to the Chicago one and had a great time :/  I got there right at 6, got my Birchbox(es) I grabbed one for a friend, got the Juice Beauty makeover, spent very little for a very big payoff, got the scarf, and made a friend.  I can see how people would have been frustrated, but they just really started handing out Birchboxes and you had to be there at the very beginning (there was no line)- I was lucky cause I was already toward that part of the store and I had my tickets printed.  Apparently my clerk shouldn't have given me the extra 30% on my Final Sale clearance items, but she did, I managed to get there right in time for a scarf- and I got in line at the right time to meet a new friend!  We stayed the entire time just talking after we had already been shopping and got all of the nice things.  I spent $15 for over $170 in product, plus champagne and treats.  My friend got $100 shoes for $15.. It was good for us.  If being in crowds and having to pay attention to the room to get the free perks is annoying, then BB events are probably not the way to go.. I just really paid attention to what the employees were saying (they would say how many scarves were left over their little microphones)- when they were out of birchboxes, and how low they were on food and drink.  Also, there's a code around here somewhere to skip the wait for BB, not sure what that was since I was already subscribed?


 I'm soo glad that you made a new friend at the event. That's one of those things I love the most about events is to meet people and network. Sometimes, you'll never know what you end up with. You're lucky to have the ability to eavesdrop into conversations which I can't. I agree with you about paying more attention to details on crowds VS food VS drinks VS supplies on BB and scarves. How does a scarf look like? I don't remember; is it like blue/white style? Yeah, when it comes to free perks can be annoying because people tend to be very grubbish and pushy that kinda ruins the fun ambiance of an event. Overall, glad to hear that you had a good experience! Maybe, either BB or Anne Taylor may need to do a better job for these events. I think it's partially the store management because I remember when I worked for PUMA; we had a fashion show so it was mostly the store manager having to run the show. Maybe event planning is not always a main strength for a store manager.


----------



## elizabethrose (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm soo glad that you made a new friend at the event. That's one of those things I love the most about events is to meet people and network. Sometimes, you'll never know what you end up with. You're lucky to have the ability to eavesdrop into conversations which I can't. I agree with you about paying more attention to details on crowds VS food VS drinks VS supplies on BB and scarves. How does a scarf look like? I don't remember; is it like blue/white style? Yeah, when it comes to free perks can be annoying because people tend to be very grubbish and pushy that kinda ruins the fun ambiance of an event. Overall, glad to hear that you had a good experience! Maybe, either BB or Anne Taylor may need to do a better job for these events. I think it's partially the store management because I remember when I worked for PUMA; we had a fashion show so it was mostly the store manager having to run the show. Maybe event planning is not always a main strength for a store manager.


 The people who were running the Chicago one were really nice- a little frazzled, but very nice!  I think limiting the amount of tickets that these things are for would be good- I get that it gets people in the door, but if you only have 150 boxes, only give out 150 tickets.  It would make things go smoother!  At the end of the day, I know that it's all free and I just managed to get lucky, but I had a great time!  If nothing else, there was champagne and snacks!

Here's a picture of the scarf- I'm wearing it today and I'm at work so I have to be a little sneaky  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 16, 2013)

> The people who were running the Chicago one were really nice- a little frazzled, but very nice! Â I think limiting the amount of tickets that these things are for would be good- I get that it gets people in the door, but if you only have 150 boxes, only give out 150 tickets. Â It would make things go smoother! Â At the end of the day, I know that it's all free and I just managed to get lucky, but I had a great time! Â If nothing else, there was champagne and snacks! Here's a picture of the scarf- I'm wearing it today and I'm at work so I have to be a little sneaky  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Wow that scarf looks so pretty! In fact, it looks alot better than BB's picture. Thanks for posting  LOVE your lip color! Is that Model inc?


----------



## elizabethrose (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow that scarf looks so pretty! In fact, it looks alot better than BB's picture. Thanks for posting  LOVE your lip color! Is that Model inc?


 Thanks lady!  I really like it- I bought two belts and I think I like the scarf more haha.  Here's the link to it on the Ann Taylor website!  Also- isn't it beautiful?  I've been lusting forever, I broke down.  It's Rimmel's Lasting Finish by Kate Moss in 12- I think the black containers are the matte ones and the red containers are the shimmers- but I'm not certain!  I got the same color in a matte and a shimmer- and I love the matte.. it's been my go to color since I got it!  It doesn't have the best lasting power, but it was affordable and the color payoff is awesome!


----------



## Jeaniney (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm excited for September!  Hedge fund looks promising.  This is my last month in the "2nd sub club," so I'm hoping my boxes are great enough that I'm compelled to renew my second account.  Don't let me down, Birchbox!


----------



## JC327 (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## missionista (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Since we're talking about tiny nail polishes, I saw literally the tiniest bottle of nail polish at Marshall's today O_O
> 
> ...


 I LOVE IT!!!!  I so much prefer tiny bottles.  I have short finger nails and toenails, and it takes me FOREVER to finish even a mini.  I can get well over 10 manis or pedis from those 3.75 ml OPI minis.  This one looks adorable.  I'd pay a premium not to have to store more large bottles that I will never finish.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Aug 16, 2013)

Love that scarf!


----------



## elizabethrose (Aug 17, 2013)

> Love the scarf.





> Love that scarf!


 Thanks ladies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was definitely lucky.


----------



## casualconcern (Aug 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OK slightly off topic, but still a Birchbox thing...
> 
> ...


 Yeah, it leaves such a weird film over the face  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Very excited for the guaranteed nail polish in this month's box! Birchbox, feel free to make this month uber, duber extra awesome for my bday. I love the idea someone else had here of a fashion themed box!


----------



## Xiang (Aug 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OK slightly off topic, but still a Birchbox thing...
> 
> ...


 I have yet to try mine from July's box. I'm a little nervous after hearing all the bad reviews. It's so weird, I'm not normally nervous about trying on new makeup, but when it comes to skincare... if I hear a couple of really bad reviews, I run the other way.


----------



## msbelle (Aug 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## msbelle (Aug 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *casualconcern* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Yeah, it leaves such a weird film over the face  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Very excited for the guaranteed nail polish in this month's box! Birchbox, feel free to make this month uber, duber extra awesome for my bday. I love the idea someone else had here of a fashion themed box!


 It does!  I think because it's supposed to be mattifying, but my skin was still shiny.  And weird.  Ugh.  

I signed up for a second box too!  I was too afraid they'd send me a "welcome box" with weird leftovers for Sept, so I signed up for a 2nd regular subscription under another email address.  I keep telling myself it's just for Sept, but I'll probably get an amazing box and not be able to cancel 







> Originally Posted by *Xiang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have yet to try mine from July's box. I'm a little nervous after hearing all the bad reviews. It's so weird, I'm not normally nervous about trying on new makeup, but when it comes to skincare... if I hear a couple of really bad reviews, I run the other way.


 I've heard mixed reviews, and there are some ladies on here that liked it.  My combo skin just was not happy.  If it helps it didn't cause me to break out or anything, it just sat on top of my face without absorbing and flaked/pilled up every time I touched my face.  I never even tried applying makeup over it, but for those who tried it, apparently it was a disaster.  Up to you if you want to try it though!


----------



## cari12 (Aug 17, 2013)

Just got my "Welcome Box" for the sub I gifted myself. Of course they send that USPS First Class, wish they would send all our boxes that way :-D

Anyway it had all dupes for me but all things I liked so I don't mind. Coola, Whish blueberry shave gel, No. 4 prep &amp; protect, Couture LaLa &amp; 2 of the bobby pins. I also got the pick two (Dr. Jart BB cream &amp; Blandi conditioner) and then the Juicy gloss (in Fig, already have one from Ipsy but I like the color so glad to have a back-up) that were free with my purchase. Fun mail day!

Tonight I have to figure out how to organize my samples. I have them EVERYWHERE right now. Lol!


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 17, 2013)

It seems like most of you guys are trying to gifting yourself 2nd box so you guys could get more Ruffan polishes? I love the way you guys think


----------



## casualconcern (Aug 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It seems like most of you guys are trying to gifting yourself 2nd box so you guys could get more Ruffan polishes? I love the way you guys think


 LOL my thoughts exactly. I'm tempted to do the same


----------



## jrenee (Aug 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my "Welcome Box" for the sub I gifted myself. Of course they send that USPS First Class, wish they would send all our boxes that way :-D
> 
> ...


 Oooh I love taking out my samples and re-organizing.  I have them in Glossyboxes and Birchboxes.  I mix them with my regular products so they get used in rotation.  Anything I don't want goes into my "trades/giveaway box" and anything that I want but don't need to use right now goes into one of two glossyboxes for seasonal/backup that I go through when my primary stash runs out.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It seems like most of you guys are trying to gifting yourself 2nd box so you guys could get more Ruffan polishes? I love the way you guys think


 Just a warning though, if you gift it to yourself, you might end up getting a welcome box for the month which is full of less awesome (read: repeat) products and not the month's box theme.

I'm going to reactivate my other account though with hopes I can snag one, but even then I might be sadled with products from a past box too... ):


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 18, 2013)

> Just a warning though, if you gift it to yourself, you might end up getting a welcome box for the month which is full of less awesome (read: repeat) products and not the month's box theme. I'm going to reactivate my other account though with hopes I can snag one, but even then I might be sadled with products from a past box too... ):


 Actually, hubby gave me a 6 months gift sub I believe for Mother's Day. Anyway, the welcome box I had wasn't too bad and was able to use all samples. Hubby also gifted 6 months sub for Mother's Day for his mom. For the last 3 boxes, she gave them to me because she didn't understand the concept of Birchbox (she's 70 yr old). Although, I introduced her to Sephora and she likes it so much better than sitting in front of computer and be clueless on how or what she has to do online. She just doesn't want to deal with reviewing or points. Sadly, she lives 6 hrs away so. Well wait a minute. I could do it bec I helped her to set up a beauty profile last week. She missed 3 months worth of points :-(. She will probably give me Ruffan polish as well. I just hope I won't get 3 dups.


----------



## LindaD (Aug 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## msbelle (Aug 18, 2013)

I signed up yesterday and they're still sending out Aug. boxes if you want them, or you can choose Sept. or Oct. I went ahead and got the Aug. box so I'll get two polishes next month. They are sending it on the 20th.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 18, 2013)

Huzzah! Updates!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Aug 18, 2013)

Posting to subscribe for the BB thread for my B Day month!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 19, 2013)

Ruffian Hedge Fund from Birchbox's Instagram. It looks far more beautiful on than it does in the bottle photo IMO.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ruffian Hedge Fund from Birchbox's Instagram. It looks far more beautiful on than it does in the bottle photo IMO.


 Ooh, pretty.  The bottle made it look...  grayer or something boring and not worth bothering with.  Remember when people made fun of us when we wore olive green polish back in '96?  Hah!  Just way ahead of the curve over here!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooh, pretty.  The bottle made it look...  grayer or something boring and not worth bothering with.  Remember when people made fun of us when we wore olive green polish back in '96?  Hah!  Just way ahead of the curve over here!


 It really did look ugly in the bottle picture. I'm hoping Fox Hunt looks better too because I loved the shade it was in the voting picture but it looked unflattering and tacky in store picture.


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 19, 2013)

How did you copy/paste pics from Instagram? I can't seem do it. I've tried using repost acct: Nope. OFF TOPIC: I was on BB website to check out more swatches on Ruffian polishes. Apparently, they just added a new nail polish company to their collection. It's called Floss Gloss. They're San Francisco company (hello neighbor!). I'm intrigued by their colors since I've been on the search for best pale blue bright pastel color. Anyway, I plan to order some but I don't know why BB left out best colors so I have to order directly from Floss Gloss website. They kinda remind me of American Apparel style.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 19, 2013)

> How did you copy/paste pics from Instagram? I can't seem do it. I've tried using repost acct: Nope. OFF TOPIC: I was on BB website to check out more swatches on Ruffian polishes. Apparently, they just added a new nail polish company to their collection. It's called Floss Gloss. They're San Francisco company (hello neighbor!). I'm intrigued by their colors since I've been on the search for best pale blue bright pastel color. Anyway, I plan to order some but I don't know why BB left out best colors so I have to order directly from Floss Gloss website. They kinda remind me of American Apparel style.


 To get Instagram picture. Go to the Instagram page in your browser (example: instagr.am/birchbox) and then In Firefox: Right click on the image select View Background. Copy the image's address and paste into our Embed an Image. In Internet Explorer: Right click on the image and select Save Background As and this will download your image to your computer. From there you can upload the image here on MUT using the Embed an Image. In Chrome: Right click on the image and select Save as. As with the IE version you'll be able to upload here to MUT. These are from zadi. I use a different way but its probably more complicated for people to pick up because I usually right click, select view source, and pull up the .jpg URL from the HTML. I'm just more used to thinking in terms of HTML so that's how I grab images from websites.


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 19, 2013)

> To get Instagram picture. Go to the Instagram page in your browser (example: instagr.am/birchbox) and then In Firefox: Right click on the image select View Background. Copy the image's address and paste into our Embed an Image. In Internet Explorer: Right click on the image and select Save Background As and this will download your image to your computer. From there you can upload the image here on MUT using the Embed an Image. In Chrome: Right click on the image and select Save as. As with the IE version you'll be able to upload here to MUT. These are from zadi. I use a different way but its probably more complicated for people to pick up because I usually right click, select view source, and pull up the .jpg URL from the HTML. I'm just more used to thinking in terms of HTML so that's how I grab images from websites.


 Thanks soo much! You rock!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 19, 2013)

> Thanks soo much! You rock!


 You're very welcome! :]


----------



## OiiO (Aug 19, 2013)

SUbscribing for updates  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 19, 2013)

Ohhh updates!


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *emvee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So it may be a bit early for this... But my thought is maybe next months box will be themed around fashion... We could get some Marc Jacobs in our boxes along with the Ruffian polishes. It will be fashion week in NY and it is a big fashion magazine month (think about the size of Vogue's September issue). I know it's early to start guessing but it's just an idea. Dream big!
> ...


----------



## cari12 (Aug 19, 2013)

I LOVE that Hedge Fund. I need more shades like that for fall &lt;3


----------



## KayEss (Aug 19, 2013)

So excited to try a polish from BB that is NOT Color Club. I never got the Ruby Wing or anything, so I'm glad to be getting something different, guaranteed. I don't really have a color preference yet, but I'm kind of leaning towards hoping for Hedge Fund since I have my share of reds and purples. I will be a little miffed if they manage to send a sample smaller than the "full size." But I'm all for mini bottles--then I can actually use them all the way up!


----------



## Geek (Aug 19, 2013)

Hello young ladies.

Regarding Instagram...

I've just added this tutorial here: [How to] copy and paste an image from Instagram into a post


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 19, 2013)

Someone did mention on here that the size/amt of nail polish Ruffian sample is gonna be .12 oz/ 5ml. Saw Hedge Fund on their Instagram acct. I'm on mobile and can't copy/paste. I'm trying to remember bec I got a tiny sample from Glossybox last month Nails, Inc. it was only good for 7 manis.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 19, 2013)

> Someone did mention on here that the size/amt of nail polish Ruffian sample is gonna be .12 oz/ 5ml. Saw Hedge Fund on their Instagram acct. I'm on mobile and can't copy/paste. I'm trying to remember bec I got a tiny sample from Glossybox last month Nails, Inc. it was only good for 7 manis.


 Their *full size* -- that is being sold for ten bucks -- is 5ml. I don't think we know the size of the sample.


----------



## sbeam36 (Aug 19, 2013)

Updates please and thanks!


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 19, 2013)

> Their *full size* -- that is being sold for ten bucks -- is 5ml. I don't think we know the size of the sample.


 Ohh! Thanks for the correct!! Ok sorry I missed so much posts let it alone having to catch up. Once my toddler goes back to school (later yes most went early in August) so I could read everything .


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Aug 19, 2013)

updates!


----------



## gemstone (Aug 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So excited to try a polish from BB that is NOT Color Club. I never got the Ruby Wing or anything, so I'm glad to be getting something different, guaranteed. I don't really have a color preference yet, but I'm kind of leaning towards hoping for Hedge Fund since I have my share of reds and purples. I will be a little miffed if they manage to send a sample smaller than the "full size." But I'm all for mini bottles--then I can actually use them all the way up!


 The funny thing is- ruby wing IS color club.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 19, 2013)

> The funny thing is- ruby wing IS color club.


 Yup. I find myself laughing at all if the anti-CC-as-a-company posts that are simultaneously pro-RW. It's kind of like being anti-Coca Cola Corp and pro-Sprite.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yup. I find myself laughing at all if the anti-CC-as-a-company posts that are simultaneously pro-RW. It's kind of like being anti-Coca Cola Corp and pro-Sprite.


 LOL That's how I feel too, but in fairness, it might be entirely equivalent. It could be more like loving Origins but not like Aveda or liking MAC but not liking Clinique: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Est%C3%A9e_Lauder_Companies#Brands

If they felt the need to brand it rather than launch it as a collection, they may actually be doing things with the formula that a lot of people dislike with CC. I mean obviously they are because they're getting it to change colours....


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## meaganola (Aug 19, 2013)

> LOL That's how I feel too, but in fairness, it might be entirely equivalent. It could be more like loving Origins but not like Aveda or liking MAC but not liking Clinique:Â http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Est%C3%A9e_Lauder_Companies#Brands If they felt the need to brand it rather than launch it as a collection, they may actually be doing things with the formula that a lot of people dislike with CC. I mean obviously they are because they're getting it to change colours....


 The thing is that changing colors is the *only* difference I see, so for me, it's similar to liking CC holos and foils (sparkly!) but not their creams (so watery and streaky!).


----------



## tnorth1852 (Aug 19, 2013)

Anyone aware of any BB discount codes? Lookin' to place an order!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Anyone aware of any BB discount codes? Lookin' to place an order!


 I think 7TEEN15 is still working for 15% off $35+, if you haven't used it yet.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 19, 2013)

Has anyone tried the Captain Blankenship Mermaid Mane Sea Salt Spray? I think I just want it because the bottle is cute and it has to do with mermaids..but also curious if it works well!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone tried the Captain Blankenship Mermaid Mane Sea Salt Spray? I think I just want it because the bottle is cute and it has to do with mermaids..but also curious if it works well!


 I got it in my box but it's at home and I won't be there until the 25th or so. If you ask me in a week... XD;


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 19, 2013)

Wheeee!!! Birchbox just emailed me through YouTube and asked to use footage from one of my unboxing videos in their 3-year Anniversary Video!


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wheeee!!! Birchbox just emailed me through YouTube and asked to use footage from one of my unboxing videos in their 3-year Anniversary Video!


 Awesome! Looking forward to seeing it...congrats!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The thing is that changing colors is the *only* difference I see, so for me, it's similar to liking CC holos and foils (sparkly!) but not their creams (so watery and streaky!).
> See, I have a *bunch* of CC cremes, and NONE of them are 'watery and streaky'....They go on great and last a long time on me. I like getting CC in my boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gemstone (Aug 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm anti-Pepsi but pro-Mountain Dew.  But I will happily complain about Pepsi without differentiating between Pepsi Corp and Pepsi, the drink.
> 
> ...


 I have a ruby wing polish, and it seems to have a lot of the same qualities people dislike in the color club formula.  It is super goopy and hard to apply.  It is so hard for me to get thin layers with it, but with thick ones it bubbles like crazy (and I never shake polish, so I know that's not it.)  The effect is so cool though, so I put up with it.


----------



## gemstone (Aug 19, 2013)

I can see how people who don't like color club wouldn't know that they are the same brand.  If you only go to the ruby wing website, it doesn't say anything about color club that I could find (where as the CC website has a link to ruby wing).


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wheeee!!! Birchbox just emailed me through YouTube and asked to use footage from one of my unboxing videos in their 3-year Anniversary Video!


 AWESOME! Congrats. I wish I actually liked videoing myself or else I would've submitted a video to try and get in on it. I'm awkward and hate hearing my voice recorded lmao.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Aug 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The funny thing is- ruby wing IS color club.


 Uh oh! I just ordered that color changing polish because it sounds so unique (though I've never tried it before). I sure hope that doesn't encourage them to send me polish all the time. I know everyone is getting polish in September, but unless everyone gets it, it isn't high enough on my list for me to want it in my box very often.


----------



## sabinebyrne (Aug 19, 2013)

Do you guys remember when we were talking about Harvey prince in the other thread? I got another coupon code for us!!! After I got my order, I emailed them, and thanked them... the guy asked me which one I liked the best. I said Fling. I actually RAVED about how much I like it. So he said, well, since it's so popular, I'll give you a code you can share with friends. (woooot!!!) So, it's the same deal as the others, only this time use the code TRYFLING to get the Fling EDP for free, just pay shipping. I am probably going to buy another one soon, because the deal is too good to pass up, and I seriously LOVE LOVE LOVE this scent!

Also... subscribing for updates! muwaha!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gemstone (Aug 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Uh oh! I just ordered that color changing polish because it sounds so unique (though I've never tried it before). I sure hope that doesn't encourage them to send me polish all the time. I know everyone is getting polish in September, but unless everyone gets it, it isn't high enough on my list for me to want it in my box very often.


 I know a lot of people have theories about the box you get reflecting the purchases you make, but I don't think it's true.  It would make the system way too complicated.  I have gotten more polish in my box than a lot of people, and I have only made one purchase regarding nail polish, and that was the ruby wing only a few months ago.  I wouldn't worry about it if I were you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you guys remember when we were talking about Harvey prince in the other thread? I got another coupon code for us!!! After I got my order, I emailed them, and thanked them... the guy asked me which one I liked the best. I said Fling. I actually RAVED about how much I like it. So he said, well, since it's so popular, I'll give you a code you can share with friends. (woooot!!!) So, it's the same deal as the others, only this time use the code TRYFLING to get the Fling EDP for free, just pay shipping. I am probably going to buy another one soon, because the deal is too good to pass up, and I seriously LOVE LOVE LOVE this scent!
> 
> Also... subscribing for updates! muwaha!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 ahhhhh awesome!!! i'm really thinking about ordering another sample to try out because i just love switching up perfumes, but i really really really want eau de creme.


----------



## sabinebyrne (Aug 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ahhhhh awesome!!! i'm really thinking about ordering another sample to try out because i just love switching up perfumes, but i really really really want eau de creme.


 I know! I don't really like large bottles of perfume, because I never go through them. I like having smaller bottles, so I can change my scent to my mood each day. So these 8ml bottles are PERFECT for that, and since they are also free, they are even more perfect!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

You could place an order, and then after you do that, try emailing them and asking if they could throw in a sample of the creme so you can smell it, since they give samples with orders anyway. It wouldn't hurt, and I bet they would do it. Their customer service has definitely been impressive!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know! I don't really like large bottles of perfume, because I never go through them. I like having smaller bottles, so I can change my scent to my mood each day. So these 8ml bottles are PERFECT for that, and since they are also free, they are even more perfect!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> You could place an order, and then after you do that, try emailing them and asking if they could throw in a sample of the creme so you can smell it, since they give samples with orders anyway. It wouldn't hurt, and I bet they would do it. Their customer service has definitely been impressive!


 I might just do that. I hate being that customer that bugs CS since I know what a pain in the butt it is, but since they've been so forthcoming I might as well. I've been eyeing Eau Flirt anyway since fall will be coming soon.


----------



## mariahk83 (Aug 19, 2013)

anyone see the bb facebook post about the new limited edition box being released tmw!!?


----------



## meaganola (Aug 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> anyone see the bb facebook post about the new limited edition box being released tmw!!?


 Ooh, and here I am with about six hundred points just *waiting* for something good to order!  And I just sent email asking if the mystery pick-two packs are no longer being offered because part of the past makes it look like they are, but they're not one of the order options.  SO CONFUSE.  We'll see what they have to say when they get around to responding.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooh, and here I am with about six hundred points just *waiting* for something good to order!  And I just sent email asking if the mystery pick-two packs are no longer being offered because part of the past makes it look like they are, but they're not one of the order options.  SO CONFUSE.  We'll see what they have to say when they get around to responding.


 Ugh I finally got back to over 100 points and planned on saving for a nice full size item (looking at you benefit hello flawless oxygen wow). But if this limited edition box ends up being reasonably priced i'm going to be so tempted BAHA.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> anyone see the bb facebook post about the new limited edition box being released tmw!!?


 Just saw it!  One day I'll just crack and buy one!  (I need to make a $36 order anyway to bring my points up to an even 300, maybe something cool will be in this box!)

ETA: I have no idea how much this box will cost, I just remember one of the last few LE boxes being $35.


----------



## beautynewbie (Aug 19, 2013)

I have 300 points just burning a hole in my pocket!! Hope it's a good one!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Just saw it!  One day I'll just crack and buy one!  (I need to make a $36 order anyway to bring my points up to an even 300, maybe something cool will be in this box!)
> ...


 birchbox home: $58

superwoman box:  $58

from the garden box: $32

cew boxes: $18 and $12

here comes the bride box: $48

there seems to be a variety with their limited editions honestly. i wonder if this one will be a little bit pricier since the cew boxes were so reasonable.

eta: i do NOT remember this box at all, but i found it when i googled "birchbox limited edition box" thoughts anyone?

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/just-because-box-limited-edition


----------



## sabinebyrne (Aug 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I might just do that. I hate being that customer that bugs CS since I know what a pain in the butt it is, but since they've been so forthcoming I might as well. I've been eyeing Eau Flirt anyway since fall will be coming soon.


 Yeah, I usually don't do that either, but I figured, since they throw in samples in every order anyway... couldn't hurt to ask them to be a tad less random about it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

LE box tomorrow, eh? giggity!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> OK so one was $35-ish.  LOL, my memory these days.  I would so be all over that Just Because box!!!


 They've only started doing these LE Boxes in the last year or so and I vividly remember all of them, and I do NOT remember that Just Because box, so I have a feeling that might be it.


----------



## mariahk83 (Aug 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They've only started doing these LE Boxes in the last year or so and I vividly remember all of them, and I do NOT remember that Just Because box, so I have a feeling that might be it.


 not sure?  the description reads as if the LE boxes are a new thing...


----------



## meaganola (Aug 19, 2013)

The Just Because box was the first one they did, way back in May 2011 -- and I remember this because it was a BIG DEAL that they were going to start doing these, so I grabbed it (that was actually my first purchase in the Birchbox shop!).  I'm still using the coasters, hair serum (I had a pixie when I received this stuff, so I had no need for it at the time, but I kept it around, and now my hair is getting past shoulder-length, so I use serums frequently), and lip gloss, and I swapped the eye shadow away for something quite a while ago.  It was okay, but they have gotten much better at curating with an eye towards a good value.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> not sure?  the description reads as if the LE boxes are a new thing...


 ah you're definitely right. this is a REALLY old box, 2011 to be exact. which is weird because they really just started rolling out the LE boxes in the last year or so.

http://www.xsparkage.com/?p=3271


----------



## gemstone (Aug 19, 2013)

It's the head of the class box- it was on the site for a few hours but they took it down (you couldn't buy it but you could see the page). This is all I can find now, the link 404s:




I don't think the price was up yet, either.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It's the head of the class box- it was on the site for a few hours but they took it down (you couldn't buy it but you could see the page). This is all I can find now, the link 404s:
> 
> 
> ...


 NICE! I had a feeling it might be "school" themed so I tried the word school in the birchbox search and got nothing lmao.

eta: ugh after staring hard at that pic i feel like i'm lusting after it. the hairclips (i think those are barrettes anyway?), the journal, the bag, all so cute. i have a feeling i might be putting 100 points towards this baha.


----------



## mariahk83 (Aug 19, 2013)

meh...more CC


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 19, 2013)

I'd be okay with ignoring the CC or pawning it off to other people for the other things in the bag. it looks kind of like a cute bag. then again i might be easily swayed by hairclips


----------



## gemstone (Aug 19, 2013)

> I'd be okay with ignoring the CC or pawning it off to other people for the other things in the bag. it looks kind of like a cute bag. then again i might be easily swayed by hairclips


 I think I remember that the color club polishes were full size? I know people have posted about the consistency being better in the full size bottles.


----------



## sabinebyrne (Aug 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I remember that the color club polishes were full size? I know people have posted about the consistency being better in the full size bottles.


 I've actually really liked the consistency of the minis I've gotten. Hasn't been streaky for me, and doesn't chip. I've just not been super keen on the colors I got. 

I wonder what's in the little pots? Glitter? Loose shadow?


----------



## lioness90 (Aug 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It's the head of the class box- it was on the site for a few hours but they took it down (you couldn't buy it but you could see the page). This is all I can find now, the link 404s:
> 
> 
> ...


 I didn't like CC but I might still buy it because it looks pretty. I'm a sucker for pretty packaging/advertising.


----------



## KayEss (Aug 19, 2013)

I would like to sample one of the Harvey Prince perfumes but I'm not sure if I should try Eau Fling or Eau Flirt. Any recommendations/comparisons?


----------



## Charity1217 (Aug 19, 2013)

> I would like to sample one of the Harvey Prince perfumes but I'm not sure if I should try Eau Fling or Eau Flirt. Any recommendations/comparisons?


 Does anyone know how similar they are? They seem to have some of the same notes. I have Flirt and am trying to decide if I want Fling also.


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It's the head of the class box- it was on the site for a few hours but they took it down (you couldn't buy it but you could see the page). This is all I can find now, the link 404s:





I don't think the price was up yet, either.
ha! the girl in the picture is the one that answers the customer questions like she's a birchbox rep, lol.


----------



## sabinebyrne (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Charity1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know how similar they are? They seem to have some of the same notes. I have Flirt and am trying to decide if I want Fling also.


 I have them both! Personally, I liked Fling more. To me that seemed sexier than Flirt, and I figured if any perfume would do the flirting for me, it'd be Fling. haha. I like it because it's kind floral AND spicy, so it's not really overpowering of either thing. Flirt seems more floral to me. Maybe it's just my nose.


----------



## sabinebyrne (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't like CC but I might still buy it because it looks pretty. I'm a sucker for pretty packaging/advertising.


 I like the colors and packaging, too. As long as it's 20 bucks or less, I think I may get it. I have 200 points saved up... feel the need to spend.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AshJs3 (Aug 20, 2013)

Yay for another limited edition box! I'm glad I checked this thread before bed!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ha! the girl in the picture is the one that answers the customer questions like she's a birchbox rep, lol.


 I think she's a member here? Her face looks familiar.


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I think she's a member here? Her face looks familiar.
yeah, i'm not sure but i whenever i see the page i always see her smile and helping out the bb customers. they should hire her if she's in the nyc area b/c she's good.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yeah, i'm not sure but i whenever i see the page i always see her smile and helping out the bb customers. they should hire her if she's in the nyc area b/c she's good.


 If I was in the NYC area I'd probably be up there every day begging for a job bahah.


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

If I was in the NYC area I'd probably be up there every day begging for a job bahah.
i tried to get one as an ops associate when i lived in nyc and i didn't get hired  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> oh well, if i didn't get hired, i wouldn't have moved back to virginia, move into my first home and be engaged. life has a funny way of showing itself if you know what i mean.


----------



## Alicia Loves (Aug 20, 2013)

Updates!


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 20, 2013)

*I found the pouch from the new LE box. You can already buy it separately from the box.*

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-chevron-pencil-case

*The description amuses me...*

Quote: This handy zipper pouch features our original Birchbox logo (oh, the nostalgia for just a few months ago!) and a pretty chevron print. The zip closure ensures that the contents of this pouch wonâ€™t tumble out into your bag. Available in easy-to-spot pink or green.
*Apparently they don't know their old logo from the new one. 




*


----------



## Mannakins (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It's the head of the class box- it was on the site for a few hours but they took it down (you couldn't buy it but you could see the page). This is all I can find now, the link 404s:
> 
> 
> ...


 It's so bright! And pretty! And sparkly stuff in the middle! I'm sold! I'll just give the cc to my sister and hoard the rest lol


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 20, 2013)

What the hell is up with every single company copying that black and white chevron bag ipsy did for last october. I mean I'm not saying -- but I'm totally saying. The Sephora VIB GWP had the same pattern too. Maybe I'm reading a little too much into it... but I doubt it


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What the hell is up with every single company copying that black and white chevron bag ipsy did for last october. I mean I'm not saying -- but I'm totally saying. The Sephora VIB GWP had the same pattern too. Maybe I'm reading a little too much into it... but I doubt it


 Chevron patterns are very "in" now. Frankly, I think the entire picture looks like something from Ipsy. The bag just puts it over the top for me. lol


----------



## brittneygg (Aug 20, 2013)

edited...due to my misreading.


----------



## KayEss (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have them both! Personally, I liked Fling more. To me that seemed sexier than Flirt, and I figured if any perfume would do the flirting for me, it'd be Fling. haha. I like it because it's kind floral AND spicy, so it's not really overpowering of either thing. Flirt seems more floral to me. Maybe it's just my nose.


 I wish they would let me get both samples at once for the same amount of shipping! The one thing that scares me about Fling is the "raspberry" notes. But I like the sound of spicy! Anything too floral is just not my thing. Do the samples come as a roll on or a spritz or are they one of those where you just have to kind of splash it on?


----------



## LindaD (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## sabinebyrne (Aug 20, 2013)

> They're rollers. You're paying $6.50 for something they sell for $21, so you're still making out all right if you order them separately. You might just want to get one and do what sabinebyrne suggested and e-mail them asking for them to put a small sample vial of the other one in with your order. I haven't tried Fling yet, but I got Flirt and I loooove it. Thank you sabinebyrne for spreading the news about the new code for Fling, I can't imagine them topping Flirt, but I sure look forward to finding out.


no problem! I love passing on a good deal. And yes, they are 8ml roller balls. A pretty good size. About the size of a julep polish. And keyess, I dont really smell raspberry in fling. I don't get fruity from it. I originally really wanted flirt, but I loved the sound of fling, too, and im really glad i got it because I ended up liking fling the best. It's just so unique and... yummy. Their company honestly just impresses me with the scengs and customer service. I also love trying new scents and it is an easy and affordable wY to do it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiffany27la (Aug 20, 2013)

> no problem! I love passing on a good deal. And yes, they are 8ml roller balls. A pretty good size. About the size of a julep polish. And keyess, I dont really smell raspberry in fling. I don't get fruity from it. I originally really wanted flirt, but I loved the sound of fling, too, and im really glad i got it because I ended up liking fling the best. It's just so unique and... yummy. Their company honestly just impresses me with the scengs and customer service. I also love trying new scents and it is an easy and affordable wY to do it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Any chance you still have the code??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KayEss (Aug 20, 2013)

Awesome to hear they're rollerballs!! Okay, now I'm excited! I guess I will get one (flip a coin) and if I like it I will try the other as well. I don't really count shipping costs, but I see it as $6.50 for $12 worth of product with free shipping, and that is still worthwhile. And I have a lot of huge sprays and tiny samples but rollerballs are my favorite! The codes are TRYFLIRT and TRYFLING depending on which one you get (it's the mini in the "samples" section that goes for $12.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Aug 20, 2013)

> Awesome to hear they're rollerballs!! Okay, now I'm excited! I guess I will get one (flip a coin) and if I like it I will try the other as well. I don't really count shipping costs, but I see it as $6.50 for $12 worth of product with free shipping, and that is still worthwhile. And I have a lot of huge sprays and tiny samples but rollerballs are my favorite! The codes are TRYFLIRT and TRYFLING depending on which one you get (it's the mini in the "samples" section that goes for $12.


 Yay for codes!! Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 20, 2013)

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/color-club-sequin-nail-art-kit

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/color-club-girl-about-town-collection

Both in the Head of the Class box... Kinda meh on these, but we'll see how the rest of the box looks. 

SO CLOSE to placing an order, but I just have to wait to see what's in the LE box first!


----------



## angienharry (Aug 20, 2013)

> Oooh I love taking out my samples and re-organizing. Â I have them in Glossyboxes and Birchboxes. Â I mix them with my regular products so they get used in rotation. Â Anything I don't want goes into my "trades/giveaway box" and anything that I want but don't need to use right now goes into one of two glossyboxes for seasonal/backup that I go through when my primary stash runs out. Â


 I was on call for work this weekend so I stayed home and worked around the house. I cleaned drawers and organized my bathroom. I now have nicely organized ipsy bags and BB's filled with goodies. It feels so good to be organized and to actually know what products I have!


----------



## roxysurfajk (Aug 20, 2013)

Anyone else not excited about this limited edition box? After seeing the picture...nail polish and the colors are not great and a journal and some hair pins....oh well maybe next one


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 20, 2013)

> http://www.birchbox.com/shop/color-club-sequin-nail-art-kit http://www.birchbox.com/shop/color-club-girl-about-town-collection Both in the Head of the Class box... Kinda meh on these, but we'll see how the rest of the box looks.Â  SO CLOSE to placing an order, but I just have to wait to see what's in the LE box first!


 I think the kit looks fun! 2 out of 3 of the colors I would want too. Sounds like I might be getting this one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Aug 20, 2013)

Updates! That LE box is cute. But more journals, little bags, and bad nail polish are the LAST things I need!


----------



## roxysurfajk (Aug 20, 2013)

Whe is the box going to be up for sale?


----------



## gemstone (Aug 20, 2013)

it's up!

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/head-of-the-class


----------



## cskeiser (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Updates!
> 
> That LE box is cute. But more journals, little bags, and bad nail polish are the LAST things I need!


 I agree...pshew... thanks heavens nothing that I "need"...


----------



## AshJs3 (Aug 20, 2013)

Wow...not much left in the Bonus Shop! I haven't decided if I'm going to pull the trigger yet.


----------



## JamieO (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Updates!
> 
> That LE box is cute. But more journals, little bags, and bad nail polish are the LAST things I need!


 Yeah, nothing that makes me feel like I really need it. I have Stila lip glazes up to my ears! I think the only thing I'd want is the bobby pins, and maybe the notebook. I'm a nerd like that. Like, I'm almost mildly sad that I wasn't subbed when they sent out the Pilot pens. I love pens.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Aug 20, 2013)

> Yeah, nothing that makes me feel like I really need it. I have Stila lip glazes up to my ears! I think the only thing I'd want is the bobby pins, and maybe the notebook. I'm a nerd like that. Like, I'm almost mildly sad that I wasn't subbed when they sent out the Pilot pens. I love pens.Â


 I am a sucker for cute bobby pins! I think the notebook itself is $6 or you can always go to Barnes and Nobel and get a cute moleskine knock off for cheap too!


----------



## mariahk83 (Aug 20, 2013)

anyone else notice the willa is an OR item?  Its the cleanser OR the moisturizer....not sure how i feel about that


----------



## JamieO (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am a sucker for cute bobby pins! I think the notebook itself is $6 or you can always go to Barnes and Nobel and get a cute moleskine knock off for cheap too!


 Me too!! Bobby pins are a necessity in my life, so the cuter the better, and I love the Jane Tran accessories! They hold really well yet they aren't as hard to pull apart as the BB ones are (although I love those too). And I'm constantly buying cute little notebooks, because I am a super note taker. I always have a little notebook in my purse, and it has to be one with pockets so that I can put coupons and important things in it to have handy when I need it. I've always been more of a "write out a shopping list on a piece of paper" person than I am a "make a list in the notes in my phone" person, you know? I'm old school.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 20, 2013)

The Mystery Pick Twos are back in stock!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 20, 2013)

> The Mystery Pick Twos are back in stock!


 They're not coming up for me. They're listed on the page, but they're not in the dropdown ordering menu.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Aug 20, 2013)

I bought the box. I'm such a sucker for these things. Sigh.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Aug 20, 2013)

Just like me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Me too!! Bobby pins are a necessity in my life, so the cuter the better, and I love the Jane Tran accessories! They hold really well yet they aren't as hard to pull apart as the BB ones are (although I love those too). And I'm constantly buying cute little notebooks, because I am a super note taker. I always have a little notebook in my purse, and it has to be one with pockets so that I can put coupons and important things in it to have handy when I need it. I've always been more of a "write out a shopping list on a piece of paper" person than I am a "make a list in the notes in my phone" person, you know? I'm old school.


----------



## alpina0560 (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They're not coming up for me. They're listed on the page, but they're not in the dropdown ordering menu.


 They weren't showing up for me either, and now I just went back to check and they are... hmm


----------



## normajean2008 (Aug 20, 2013)

Caved, bought the dang box. lol

I really only wanted the bag and the bobby pins, but since the box ended up being 28, it made no sense to buy the two items, when the box is only a few dollars more.  Also snagged a mystery pick 2 pack, and the juice beauty oil free moisturizer.  Was going to wait a couple weeks, but noticed they have a promo for 50 extra points til the end of August if you buy any Juice product.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 20, 2013)

I love the points system so much. Just bought the Suki cleanser, It's a 10 leave in product, &amp; 2 mystery packs for $12.65.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristine Walker (Aug 20, 2013)

I'm on a no-buy until Christmas (exception Black Friday/Cyber Monday) so I'm glad this LE box didn't appeal to me.


----------



## MarieS (Aug 20, 2013)

Caved and bought the box for a younger sister of a BB subscriber for her birthday.  It works quite well for a nice box for someone that is definitely not wearing makeup out of the house.  Plus this will ease some of the younger sister envy.


----------



## MarieS (Aug 20, 2013)

> Caved and bought the box for a younger sister of a BB subscriber for her birthday.  It works quite well for a nice box for someone that is definitely not wearing makeup out of the house.  Plus this will ease some of the younger sister envy.


 OMG, this is so crazy.  I realize that I have the wrong zip code so I call BB customer service.  Guess what?  The box is picked and has been processed and is at the shippers.  In less than an hour?  So I guess BB CS lies like crazy or they have seriously upgraded their shipping process.  So now I have to call AmEx, tell them I am refusing the charge for late delivery and find something else as a gift.  Bummer.


----------



## brittneygg (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *roxysurfajk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone else not excited about this limited edition box? After seeing the picture...nail polish and the colors are not great and a journal and some hair pins....oh well maybe next one


 Me, I am not really that into nail art so to speak, so the nail glitter stuff totally not for me, I have super thin hair so I would never use the clips, the journal would end up being scribbled on by my toddler, and the bag would be the only thing I use. If there were more makeup, or heck even quality skin care products I would have gone for it. $28 for more color club, a pencil case and a notebook, not cutting it for me. JMO


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brittneygg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *roxysurfajk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Emuhlyy (Aug 20, 2013)

I wanted a mystery pack so bad and JUST placed an order last night and now they're back in stock!????!?!?!!?





&lt;----me right now!


----------



## sabinebyrne (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay for codes!! Thanks!


 Yay, I hope you like Fling if you get it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I wasn't super excited about the LE box today. If it was only 20 dollars... maybe. But... meh. Nothing in there I really need right now.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Aug 20, 2013)

Harvey Prince enabler alert! I just caved and ordered Flirt and Ageless. I looked at the other perfumes to see if there were others that sounded good to me. There were three--Coupling, Yogini, and Hello (though de Creme intrigues me as well). On a whim, I tried the code TRYHELLO to see if I could order it too, and it worked! So if Hello sounds good to anyone else (I love citrus! and thanks to Ipsy I now have Michael Todd skincare with a citrus scent) you can grab it too for free with $6.50 shipping. I did not try to make up codes for Coupling or Yogini. Frankly, I'm afraid to do so for fear it would work and I'd want them too, lol!


----------



## daniellerose (Aug 20, 2013)

How cool!! I hope one of us receives a "special note"


----------



## lexxies22 (Aug 20, 2013)

> How cool!! I hope one of us receives a "special note"Â


 Don't you find that interesting how BB and Julep are kinda copying each other's ideas lately?? That's what Julep does to include a surprise in their boxes.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ruffian Hedge Fund from Birchbox's Instagram. It looks far more beautiful on than it does in the bottle photo IMO.


 I need this!


----------



## dashali (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm just hoping they are actually sending a 5 ml bottle to us, and haven't figured out some novel new way to send a one-time use manicure!  (haha, I can only imagine a foil packet of nail polish with a tiny brush stuck into it!  Oh, the horror!)


 LOL!! I am sure they are working on it as we speak!


----------



## JC327 (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wheeee!!! Birchbox just emailed me through YouTube and asked to use footage from one of my unboxing videos in their 3-year Anniversary Video!


 Congrats!


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 21, 2013)

i'm about to get the notebook in the limited edition birchbox directly from poppin.com. it's only $6 and the code "bts" gives me free shipping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## brittneygg (Aug 21, 2013)

Does anyone know how many subscribers they currently have?


----------



## nikkimouse (Aug 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *brittneygg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know how many subscribers they currently have?


 I want to say last number I heard was like 400,000    but I'm not sure.


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I want to say last number I heard was like 400,000    but I'm not sure. 
yeah. that means that i have a better chance of getting struck by lightning than getting one of those $100 cards in my next birchbox, lol.


----------



## sabinebyrne (Aug 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Harvey Prince enabler alert! I just caved and ordered Flirt and Ageless. I looked at the other perfumes to see if there were others that sounded good to me. There were three--Coupling, Yogini, and Hello (though de Creme intrigues me as well). On a whim, I tried the code TRYHELLO to see if I could order it too, and it worked! So if Hello sounds good to anyone else (I love citrus! and thanks to Ipsy I now have Michael Todd skincare with a citrus scent) you can grab it too for free with $6.50 shipping. I did not try to make up codes for Coupling or Yogini. Frankly, I'm afraid to do so for fear it would work and I'd want them too, lol!


 Someone else mentioned that to me to! A few weeks back when we were buying these I don't think that worked as a code. Maybe when the guy created the code for Fling he activated one for Hello as well? I dunno. I got a sample of Hello with my orders and I wasn't impressed. It's a very strong scent, but if you don't mind that, you'll probably like it. Strong scents just tend to give me headaches, so I have to avoid them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The codes that I know of that work are Fling, Flirt, Ageless, Hello. I also have Coupling, it's a nice scent. Fruity and spicy. But Fling is still my fav!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I love the enabling. Enabling is good. haha


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Harvey Prince enabler alert! I just caved and ordered Flirt and Ageless. I looked at the other perfumes to see if there were others that sounded good to me. There were three--Coupling, Yogini, and Hello (though de Creme intrigues me as well). On a whim, I tried the code TRYHELLO to see if I could order it too, and it worked! So if Hello sounds good to anyone else (I love citrus! and thanks to Ipsy I now have Michael Todd skincare with a citrus scent) you can grab it too for free with $6.50 shipping. I did not try to make up codes for Coupling or Yogini. Frankly, I'm afraid to do so for fear it would work and I'd want them too, lol!


 Someone else mentioned that to me to! A few weeks back when we were buying these I don't think that worked as a code. Maybe when the guy created the code for Fling he activated one for Hello as well? I dunno. I got a sample of Hello with my orders and I wasn't impressed. It's a very strong scent, but if you don't mind that, you'll probably like it. Strong scents just tend to give me headaches, so I have to avoid them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The codes that I know of that work are Fling, Flirt, Ageless, Hello. I also have Coupling, it's a nice scent. Fruity and spicy. But Fling is still my fav!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I love the enabling. Enabling is good. haha


I jumped on the bandwagon earlier today and ordered Fling. It and Flirt were the only 2 that sounded appealing and reviews definitely pushed me towards Fling. Can't wait to get it!


----------



## nikkimouse (Aug 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Playedinloops (Aug 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i'm about to get the notebook in the limited edition birchbox directly from poppin.com. it's only $6 and the code "bts" gives me free shipping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 ohh you enabler you. That was the one thing I wanted so I went to buy it from poppin, but didn't want to pay shipping lol. Now I got that, and 3 of the large size notebooks.


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i'm about to get the notebook in the limited edition birchbox directly from poppin.com. it's only $6 and the code "bts" gives me free shipping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I love Poppin! Thanks for the free shipping code!



> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yeah. that means that i have a better chance of getting struck by lightning than getting one of those $100 cards in my next birchbox, lol.


 I don't know how many Must Have PopSugar box subscribers there are, but I was one of ten who won a clutch back in May.  

You might get lucky


----------



## Kristen121 (Aug 21, 2013)

Hope September brings me a good box. Summer is over, so no more self tanner, right?


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kristen121* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hope September brings me a good box. Summer is over, so no more self tanner, right?


 Goodness, one can only hope! LOL


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 21, 2013)

Updates!


----------



## dashali (Aug 21, 2013)

I have received 4 sample CC polishes. At first I hated them, as I couldn't figure out how to get even and thin coats. Then, I found that only particular side of the brush "works". Meaning, if I apply the polish with the correct side - it works! The trick works for 3 out of 4 bottles. 

So I marked the caps to know the working side of the brush. 

May be that helps someone else.


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 21, 2013)

> ohh you enabler you. That was the one thing I wanted so I went to buy it from poppin, but didn't want to pay shipping lol. Now I got that, and 3 of the large size notebooks.Â


 Haha!


> I love Poppin! Thanks for the free shipping code! :rofl2:


 You're welcome. I don't buy anything online unless shipping is free. I hate paying for shipping.


----------



## Kristen121 (Aug 21, 2013)

Got my keychain today! No coupon code yet, though.


----------



## Meggpi (Aug 21, 2013)

I feel like a gigantic snob because I think it is really gauche for a company to send out things that are branded with an old logo after a revamping.  I mean, I'm all for less waste in the world, but it bothers me, like they made way more than they needed when the revamp should have been planned well enough in advance.

Such a stupid thing to get annoyed about.  Honestly there are way more important things in the world.


----------



## goldenmeans (Aug 21, 2013)

I hope I get a golden ticket and the Hedge Fund polish.


----------



## Linnake (Aug 21, 2013)

I think I know the answer to this but can you use more than one code at a time? I have an anniversary code and the 50 extra points code. I don't think I can.


----------



## jmd252 (Aug 21, 2013)

> I think I know the answer to this but can you use more than one code at a time? I have an anniversary code and the 50 extra points code. I don't think I can.


 Unfortunately, Birchbox won't allow us to stack codes (I.e. use more than one at a time).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LifesLilMystery (Aug 21, 2013)

Ready for September updates!!


----------



## LadyK (Aug 21, 2013)

Want Want Want!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







> Originally Posted by *daniellerose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## invisiblebike (Aug 21, 2013)

lol are my odds at getting that $100 gift card any better than being a julep mystery maven?

i did get a "golden" mystery box the first time i ordered a julep mystery box, though, so i thought ALL mystery boxes were that fab (oops), but that was definitely lucky, i guess


----------



## casualconcern (Aug 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kristen121* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hope September brings me a good box. Summer is over, so no more self tanner, right?


 I hope so too, lol.

I tried the recent self-tanning wipes just for the review points, and it wasn't bad at first... gave a nice little glow after maybe 10-15 mins. Waited about 30 more minutes and HOLY OOMPA LOOMPA. No more, Birchbox, please!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 22, 2013)

I think BB tried to send out self-tanners in september of last year too... =_=


----------



## tasertag (Aug 22, 2013)

> I think BB tried to send out self-tanners in september of last year too... =_=


 Yeesh. I hope they won't. I got em the last two months in a row.


----------



## invisiblebike (Aug 22, 2013)

i would seriously cancel my subscription if i got self-tanners :


----------



## jmd252 (Aug 22, 2013)

> i would seriously cancel my subscription if i got self-tanners :


 I've been a member for 10 months now and I've only ever gotten a self tanner once (or twice, if you count the fact that I got duplicate boxes this month on my two subscriptions...totally my fault because I constantly mess with the profiles...). Wasn't necessarily my favorite item, but I personally signed up with the understanding that not every item would be. And my sister was stoked to get them because she's really into tanning so it worked out perfectly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hopefully BB will catch the drift that people don't seem to be digging them, though....and fingers crossed that you don't get one! (Or me, haha. Once was enough for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## tnorth1852 (Aug 22, 2013)

Womp womp. Thank you, Birchbox, for making my incredible suckfest of a week even suckier.

As if my mister having a car accident and my 5 year old stepson being sent to the principal's office before 8 am for throwing a lunchbox at a teacher (WHAT THE EFF?!?!) .... You're going to email me to tell me the Ann Taylor Scarf I ordered is sold out. What are you trying to do, Birchbox, send me to an early grave?!?!

Geez o petes.

Sorry, I'm done whining. I just wanted that dang scarf. :'(


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 22, 2013)

I've been with Birchbox since October and have never received a tanning product....and I'd actually be psyched to get them! Send 'em all my way, BB!


----------



## Meggpi (Aug 22, 2013)

I feel like a lot of people probably love self-tanning wipes--MUT has a great 'fair skin acceptance' trend (I'm in the middle, I embrace the alabaster, but sometimes self-tan for kicks) but at least half of my friends self tan year round and many subscribe to Birchbox without ever participating in any internet talk about them.


----------



## JamieO (Aug 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel like a lot of people probably love self-tanning wipes--MUT has a great 'fair skin acceptance' trend (I'm in the middle, I embrace the alabaster, but sometimes self-tan for kicks) but at least half of my friends self tan year round and many subscribe to Birchbox without ever participating in any internet talk about them.


 I agree with this. I don't particularly care for self tanners, but there's no way BB can read my mind to figure that out, so if I get tanning products they just go up for trade so someone who does want them can have at them. I can't be mad for getting them.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Womp womp. Thank you, Birchbox, for making my incredible suckfest of a week even suckier.
> 
> As if my mister having a car accident and my 5 year old stepson being sent to the principal's office before 8 am for throwing a lunchbox at a teacher (WHAT THE EFF?!?!) .... You're going to email me to tell me the Ann Taylor Scarf I ordered is sold out. What are you trying to do, Birchbox, send me to an early grave?!?!
> ...


 That is a bad week!  I'm so sorry!  




  And I hope it gets better.  You deserve that scarf!


----------



## tasertag (Aug 22, 2013)

> I agree with this. I don't particularly care for self tanners, but there's no way BB can read my mind to figure that out, so if I get tanning products they just go up for trade so someone who does want them can have at them. I can't be mad for getting them.Â


 I don't get mad at BB for getting self-tanners. Mine go straight to the trade list as well but getting 3 in a row would be a bummer. I'd rather get sunscreen for 3 straight months to prevent myself from getting more tan lol. But that's my preference and I understand others like the reverse of this.


----------



## tnorth1852 (Aug 22, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Â 

That is a bad week! Â I'm so sorry! Â 



Â  And I hope it gets better. Â You deserve that scarf!


Aww! Thanks, Leigh!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I mean... they did offer me "free shipping on one order in the next 30 days" to make up for it. tisk tisk. I don't think so, Birchbox! Free shipping does not equal $60 Ann Taylor scarf. No sir.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Aug 22, 2013)

> I feel like a gigantic snob because I think it is really gauche for a company to send out things that are branded with an old logo after a revamping. Â I mean, I'm all for less waste in the world, but it bothers me, like they made way more than they needed when the revamp should have been planned well enough in advance. Such a stupid thing to get annoyed about. Â Honestly there are way more important things in the world.


 I agree with this, however, I think it's even more gauche for an established company with a highly recognizable logo to change said logo to something very generic-looking and bland like they've done. I find it very distasteful and the new logo looks like a monogram stamp I can get at any craft store. Or just slap a B sticker on a square and call it original? Um, no, thank you.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Aug 22, 2013)

> I think BB tried to send out self-tanners in september of last year too... =_=


 Yup. I think I got them in September 2012.


----------



## jmd252 (Aug 22, 2013)

> I agree with this. I don't particularly care for self tanners, but there's no way BB can read my mind to figure that out, so if I get tanning products they just go up for trade so someone who does want them can have at them. I can't be mad for getting them.Â


 Agreed. I actually wasn't aware that there was much of a demand for them as I don't know anyone who uses tanning products and I only usually see the negative reviews. Makes sense, though. I do live in a bubble at times....that's what I get for working full time and going to grad school! I never get upset for getting a specific product in my box because they can't mind read (or tailor boxes to each and every one of their thousands of customers) so I go with it and give things away or trade when I can't use. I always scratch my head when I look at their FB page and see people complaining about the (usually one) product in their box that doesn't match them perfectly. If you got Birchbox to get the one shade of lipstick they were giving out for the month, why didn't you just buy it...you know? It is frustrating at times to see vastly different values of boxes but I stay on with them because on a whole I love my boxes and I figure it all comes out in the wash....


----------



## cari12 (Aug 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been with Birchbox since October and have never received a tanning product....and I'd actually be psyched to get them! Send 'em all my way, BB!


 Ditto! I keep hoping for a tan towel because I have a box of 5 from the Allure Summer box and it drives me crazy that I don't have 6 for 3 full body applications. Lol!


----------



## chelsealady (Aug 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't get mad at BB for getting self-tanners. Mine go straight to the trade list as well but getting 3 in a row would be a bummer. I'd rather get sunscreen for 3 straight months to prevent myself from getting more tan lol. But that's my preference and I understand others like the reverse of this.


Ditto.  Being vampire pale with blue undertones, there is no way any self-tanner is going to work on me.  As long as the box doesn't have five self-tanners in it, I am good to go.


----------



## AshJs3 (Aug 22, 2013)

This will be my last month with 2 boxes. I like the stuff, it's just getting overwhelming! I haven't even added the stuff from my second box to my stash yet, it's just sitting where I opened it! Also, Le Metier de BeautÃ© opened 50 more spots on their subscription box so I joined that!


----------



## luckyme502 (Aug 22, 2013)

> Agreed. I actually wasn't aware that there was much of a demand for them as I don't know anyone who uses tanning products and I only usually see the negative reviews. Makes sense, though. I do live in a bubble at times....that's what I get for working full time and going to grad school! I never get upset for getting a specific product in my box because they can't mind read (or tailor boxes to each and every one of their thousands of customers) so I go with it and give things away or trade when I can't use. I always scratch my head when I look at their FB page and see people complaining about the (usually one) product in their box that doesn't match them perfectly. If you got Birchbox to get the one shade of lipstick they were giving out for the month, why didn't you just buy it...you know? It is frustrating at times to see vastly different values of boxes but I stay on with them because on a whole I love my boxes and I figure it all comes out in the wash....


 I've been at the beach all week. I have a very nice tan. I always tan well. I know there are tan towels waiting for me at home from bb, but it doesn't bother me because I can't wait to try the other products. Plus, I'll be able to put them up for trade. I'm not going to complain because there is one product I don't like out of the whole box.


----------



## linda37027 (Aug 22, 2013)

I have got 2 self-tanners in the last 3 months. I suggested to Birchbox to put this on the profile question. They sent me back a thank you for your input response. I just started getting boxes in March and for me the self-tanners and perfumes are the 2 things I keep getting that I can't use at all. Everything else I have enjoyed trying. This is part of the game of subscription boxes, you don't know what you will get. It can be a nice surprise or a bummer. My favorite thing about Birchbox is the points, discount codes, and free gift with order. I just put in a order using points, six month code, free shipping, and mystery pick two.


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 22, 2013)

> Aww! Thanks, Leigh!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I mean... they did offer me "free shipping on one order in the next 30 days" to make up for it. tisk tisk. I don't think so, Birchbox! Free shipping does not equal $60 Ann Taylor scarf. No sir.


 Oh boo. All you need is the code bbshop for free shipping. Do better birchbox.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Womp womp. Thank you, Birchbox, for making my incredible suckfest of a week even suckier.
> 
> As if my mister having a car accident and my 5 year old stepson being sent to the principal's office before 8 am for throwing a lunchbox at a teacher (WHAT THE EFF?!?!) .... You're going to email me to tell me the Ann Taylor Scarf I ordered is sold out. What are you trying to do, Birchbox, send me to an early grave?!?!
> ...


 Sorry to hear that, hope your week gets better




.


----------



## tnorth1852 (Aug 22, 2013)

> Sorry to hear that, hope your week gets better
> 
> 
> 
> .


 Thank you!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


> Oh boo. All you need is the code bbshop for free shipping. Do better birchbox.


 I know, right?!


----------



## JLR594 (Aug 23, 2013)

I just found this thread.  I'm looking forward to my September box even more now that there is a chance of winning that special ticket.  And I want that nail polish!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Aug 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *invisiblebike* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol are my odds at getting that $100 gift card any better than being a julep mystery maven?
> 
> i did get a "golden" mystery box the first time i ordered a julep mystery box, though, so i thought ALL mystery boxes were that fab (oops), but that was definitely lucky, i guess


 Hahahahah! This reminds me of the first time I used twitter. 

I tweeted a celebrity I loved who had a ton of followers and they replied to me... 

So I pretty much assumed that twitter was like a way to talk to celebs.

(Although in a twist of fate we are at said celebrities house like once a week, he and my boyfriend are really close)


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 23, 2013)

> I have got 2 self-tanners in the last 3 months. I suggested to Birchbox to put this on the profile question. They sent me back a thank you for your input response. I just started getting boxes in March and for me the self-tanners and perfumes are the 2 things I keep getting that I can't use at all. Everything else I have enjoyed trying. This is part of the game of subscription boxes, you don't know what you will get. It can be a nice surprise or a bummer. My favorite thing about Birchbox is the points, discount codes, and free gift with order. I just put in a order using points, six month code, free shipping, and mystery pick two.Â


 What bugs me about this is that some people get self tanning stuff multiple times, while others who want it (me) have never gotten any, ever. My profiles all say "pasty" and there's nothing else I can really do. But no big deal I guess, there's piles of it in the trade threads.


----------



## nicepenguins (Aug 23, 2013)

Omg lamest pick two mystery pack ever. A foil sample of a perfume and foils of skin products. Lol. Aren't the pick twos supposed to have a deluxe sample? Oh well. I got the hoc box (really cute) and the make lippie in cordoba, so $48 worth of stuff in case people are tracking who gets the good mystery packs. Not me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PR Rosebud (Aug 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I thought it was suppose to contain one deluxe sample too.


----------



## kelley (Aug 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hahahahah! This reminds me of the first time I used twitter.
> ...


 hahaha, how funny!  does your the celeb/boyfriend know that you fangirled him?


----------



## BagLady (Aug 24, 2013)

Anyone know of any valid Birchbox promo codes. I want to place an order but I don't know of any current codes.

Thanks


----------



## angienharry (Aug 24, 2013)

> t: Â  Anyone know of any valid Birchbox promo codes. I want to place an order but I don't know of any current codes. Thanks


 7TEEN15 worked for me a few days ago. 15% off ðŸ˜Š


----------



## BagLady (Aug 24, 2013)

> 7TEEN15 worked for me a few days ago. 15% off ðŸ˜Š


 Thank you. Of course in trying to place an order and my total is $40.02. Seriously 2 cents? I wish BB would let you apply a certain amount of points so I could pay that stupid 2 cents.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> ...


 That's always been my least favourite part. : Especially since I started getting tax in VA , I had to calculate based on that as well which was super obnoxious. Obviously they're not going to let you do that so they can get the most money out of you, of course. *rolls eyes*


----------



## jannie135 (Aug 24, 2013)

I just placed my first BB order ever!!





So excited~


----------



## luckyme502 (Aug 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just placed my first BB order ever!!
> 
> ...


 Nice!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Aug 24, 2013)

> > Hahahahah! This reminds me of the first time I used twitter.Â  I tweeted a celebrity I loved who had a ton of followers and they replied to me...Â  So I pretty much assumed that twitter was like a way to talk to celebs. (Although in a twist of fate we are at said celebrities house like once a week, he and my boyfriend are really close)
> 
> 
> hahaha, how funny! Â does your the celeb/boyfriend know that you fangirled him?


 Hahaha not that I know of lol, the rapper is Soulja Boy btw. I don't know why I thought I should keep that a secret  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> He used to be so big on twitter lol, this was Summer of 2009  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alicia Loves (Aug 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just placed my first BB order ever!!
> 
> ...


 The pouch is back? I think a couple of people were upset it was gone. How exciting for you!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Aug 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Someone else mentioned that to me to! A few weeks back when we were buying these I don't think that worked as a code. Maybe when the guy created the code for Fling he activated one for Hello as well? I dunno. I got a sample of Hello with my orders and I wasn't impressed. It's a very strong scent, but if you don't mind that, you'll probably like it. Strong scents just tend to give me headaches, so I have to avoid them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The codes that I know of that work are Fling, Flirt, Ageless, Hello. I also have Coupling, it's a nice scent. Fruity and spicy. But Fling is still my fav!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I love the enabling. Enabling is good. haha


 I tried Ageless, Flirt, and Hello. Hello was the only one I liked just smelling it straight out of the rollerball. I put it on today and I still like it. But then I haven't tried the others yet. Funny how everyone has different tastes, lol!


----------



## JC327 (Aug 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just placed my first BB order ever!!
> 
> ...


 Nice haul!


----------



## kelley (Aug 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hahaha not that I know of lol, the rapper is Soulja Boy btw. I don't know why I thought I should keep that a secret  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> He used to be so big on twitter lol, this was Summer of 2009  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 hahaha, that's cool though!  i have vivid memories of doing the crank that dance with my friends.  lawd have mercy.


----------



## kelley (Aug 25, 2013)

also:  i hope that the discovery dash has some jane tran bobby pins.  still bitter about missing the birchbox branded bobby pins.  the jane tran ones are a lot more than i'd want to pay for bobby pins, but are so cute!

in other great news, my balm jovi palette from hautelook should be here on monday!  hope it arrives in good shape since i know others have had problems.

come on september!


----------



## luckyme502 (Aug 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kelley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> also:  i hope that the discovery dash has some jane tran bobby pins.  still bitter about missing the birchbox branded bobby pins.  the jane tran ones are a lot more than i'd want to pay for bobby pins, but are so cute!
> 
> ...


 I ordered the Mary Lou Manizer from Hautelook and it arrived in perfect condition.


----------



## ScopeIt (Aug 25, 2013)

I totally feel like I just won the Birchbox game. I placed 3 orders (2 on my account, one on my husband's defunct BB Man account). I got the free Gloss Moderne shampoo on all three orders. I spent a total of 400 points (300 of mine, 100 of my husbands). My grand total worth of merchandise came to $200 -- I paid $28. I love points, I love promos! I have $102 worth of Gloss Moderne shampoo coming my way for FREE, not to mention tons of samples!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ScopeIt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I totally feel like I just won the Birchbox game. I placed 3 orders (2 on my account, one on my husband's defunct BB Man account). I got the free Gloss Moderne shampoo on all three orders. I spent a total of 400 points (300 of mine, 100 of my husbands). My grand total worth of merchandise came to $200 -- I paid $28. I love points, I love promos! I have $102 worth of Gloss Moderne shampoo coming my way for FREE, not to mention tons of samples!


 oh man so this is such a great idea. so when they say $50 purchase, they really mean $50 WITH the $34 shampoo already on there. I did some cart tetris and got:





I'm still on the fence since I'm on a low-buy this month (and have bought enough enough), but I do actually need the pencil sharpener... T.T I'd just buy it at Target without the $44 of extra things then.

It's too bad my state has tax or else I'd use 100 points and grab something for $10. But the tax makes it weird. I haven't been too impressed with the mystery pick two's but I mean, for $6.........

eta: what the hell I went ahead with it.

PS the tibi bag doesn't work with this promo, I tried it and it shows up but it's not taking the extra $28 off :


----------



## gypsiemagic (Aug 25, 2013)

> > Hahaha not that I know of lol, the rapper is Soulja Boy btw. I don't know why I thought I should keep that a secret  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> He used to be so big on twitter lol, this was Summer of 2009  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> hahaha, that's cool though! Â i have vivid memories of doing the crank that dance with my friends. Â lawd have mercy.


 Riiight?! Youuuuuuuu crank that! That song still gets played on heavy rotation by every party ever, we were at Kylie Jenner''s sweet 16 last weekend and they played every one of his popular songs looololol I was like really? Throwbackkkkk He kind of on a producer kick now, and produces for some great people, but his rap career has fizzled. He is a computer nerd at heart though, which is why he and my boyfriend get along so well.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Aug 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oh man so this is such a great idea. so when they say $50 purchase, they really mean $50 WITH the $34 shampoo already on there. I did some cart tetris and got:
> 
> ...


 
THIS IS SO SMART. I'm gonna follow suit and order the same exact things...I am on a low/almost no buy this month and haven't bought anything. I do need shampoo and a sharpener though... This is perfect. 




 I also need 12 points to bring my points to a perfectly round number so I'm going to make another $6 purchase.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 25, 2013)

one more tip for anyone getting a second sub for september! 





$10 + a free you pick two plus shampoo. this is even better than the yearly gift XD


----------



## JHP07 (Aug 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> one more tip for anyone getting a second sub for september!
> 
> ...


 Thanks for figuring out this deal combo! I cancelled Birchbox after my July box, but now I'm thinking about signing back up for the September box...


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for figuring out this deal combo! I cancelled Birchbox after my July box, but now I'm thinking about signing back up for the September box...


 Why not  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> my second BB account is only occassionally active. Next month you're guaranteed a $10 nail polish, so it's worth it. Plus, with this deal you're essentially paying for one $34 shampoo, 6 mystery samples, and one $10 nail polish for $4 (you get 10 points for the purchase and 50 points for future samples). LOL someone needs to take away my credit card!!


----------



## Antidentite (Aug 25, 2013)

You might be able to add the Tibi bag too... check it out


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You might be able to add the Tibi bag too... check it out


 I tried, it really doesn't work. I had more than $65 of stuff in the cart even without the Tibi bag. It showed it as taking it off for the discount, but it only took off $44 still. If anyone could prove me wrong, I'd be delighted though


----------



## kelley (Aug 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Riiight?! Youuuuuuuu crank that! That song still gets played on heavy rotation by every party ever, we were at Kylie Jenner''s sweet 16 last weekend and they played every one of his popular songs looololol I was like really? Throwbackkkkk
> 
> He kind of on a producer kick now, and produces for some great people, but his rap career has fizzled. He is a computer nerd at heart though, which is why he and my boyfriend get along so well.


 Girrrrrrrl, look at you &amp; all your celeb surroundings!  That must be fun!


----------



## Antidentite (Aug 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried, it really doesn't work. I had more than $65 of stuff in the cart even without the Tibi bag. It showed it as taking it off for the discount, but it only took off $44 still. If anyone could prove me wrong, I'd be delighted though


 Lameee, I didn't try it, I just know last month I did a similar deal except with the free Amika Iron instead of the shampoo and maybe 2 plus 2 packs instead of the one free one and it gave me the free tibi also. 

Edit:  I'm a dummy, didn't read five posts ahead where you already said that you tried the Tibi and it didn't work!   

Edit again:  I was able to get the Tibi bag in if my cart for free if total was $22 and I added the Tibi bag to the cart before the Gloss Moderne

Cart looks like - 1 subscription ($10),

                       1 miss jessie's comb ($6),

                       1 pixi sharpener ($6)

                       1 Pick two sample pack (free),

                       1 Tibi bag (free)

                       1 Gloss moderne (free)

                       total $22 shipped


----------



## casualconcern (Aug 25, 2013)

Noob question - is there an option to gift a sub for less than 3 months? That's the smallest length of time I see for a gift box sub.


----------



## BagLady (Aug 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> one more tip for anyone getting a second sub for september!
> 
> ...


 Thanks for this tip. I was considering re-subscribing to my 2nd sub again because of the nail polish next month and this deal was too good to pass up.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Aug 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kelley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeaniney (Aug 25, 2013)

Too good to pass up!  I wanted to try the tea anyway, so the extra stuff is so cool.  Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## mooreeeg (Aug 25, 2013)

Does the "welcome box" count as the first "month" of the gift subscription? And does the person you are gifting to have to wait on the wait list?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 25, 2013)

holy cow, this might be the best deal i've ever gotten WITHOUT points. plus it's pretty convenient because i was wanting some more face towelettes anyway. and i got my points back to an even number SCORE. (the ocd in me is relieved).


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mooreeeg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Does the "welcome box" count as the first "month" of the gift subscription? And does the person you are gifting to have to wait on the wait list?


 yes the welcome box is the first of however many months you purchased. also there shouldn't be a wait list for the giftee, they just get them starting with the month you selected.


----------



## mooreeeg (Aug 25, 2013)

> yes the welcome box is the first of however many months you purchased. also there shouldn't be a wait list for the giftee, they just get them starting with the month you selected.


 Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mooreeeg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you!


 you're welcome! and as far as i know, they can have the option of changing their account to a regular account once the gift sub is over. but, i had my gift sub a while ago so i might be wrong about that.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Aug 25, 2013)

Is it bad that a 0-numbered points total was a better benefit than getting a bunch of stuff for $6? (well, I made 2 $6 orders, even better!)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

holy cow, this might be the best deal i've ever gotten WITHOUT points. plus it's pretty convenient because i was wanting some more face towelettes anyway. and i got my points back to an even number SCORE. (the ocd in me is relieved).


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it bad that a 0-numbered points total was a better benefit than getting a bunch of stuff for $6? (well, I made 2 $6 orders, even better!)


 ahaha i'm at a bad number. it also annoys me because I've ha +20 / +70 since i upgrade to yearly and I've gotten no boxes with 6 or more items to make it better. ah well. now I'm at like +26 or +76 which is definitely worse


----------



## TXSlainte (Aug 25, 2013)

I've really been wanting the Beauty Protector and the Whish Exfoliating Body wash, so I figured now is the time. I got the Gloss Moderne shampoo, a Pick 2, and the Tibi Pouch for free. I had to play around with the cart a bit to get the Tibi, though.

I have no self control, but whatever.


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> one more tip for anyone getting a second sub for september!
> 
> ...


 Thanks for posting this! I've been thinking about cancelling Ipsy and resubbing my second account for the nail polish. This was a no brainer!


----------



## ScopeIt (Aug 25, 2013)

AAAAHHHHHH! I can't stop buying stuff for the free shampoo! I placed an order on my mom's account with a mystery pack, the shampoo, and some tea. $6! Help, help! 

It's just so awesome. And the shampoo is the flipping BOMB, too! I could never justify spending $34 on shampoo, though.


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 25, 2013)

Following Antidentite's directions I was able to score the Tibi bag, the shampoo, and a pick 2 for free! Thank you Kyuu and Antidentite for enabling!


----------



## Jamie P (Aug 25, 2013)

Fifty cents!!?? This is so great. Thanks girls!!!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Aug 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ScopeIt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> AAAAHHHHHH! I can't stop buying stuff for the free shampoo! I placed an order on my mom's account with a mystery pack, the shampoo, and some tea. $6! Help, help!
> 
> It's just so awesome. And the shampoo is the flipping BOMB, too! I could never justify spending $34 on shampoo, though.


 You can place multiple orders on the same account too! Lol I'm glad to hear that the shampoo is awesome (now that i'll have two of them..)


----------



## Jamie P (Aug 25, 2013)

Anyone else have a feeling/fear they will be canceling these orders?


----------



## luckyme502 (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm trying this and it isn't working!  I have a feeling they corrected the glitch with the shampoo which was including the price of the shampoo in the $50 purchase.


----------



## ScopeIt (Aug 25, 2013)

Hopefully they will do the right thing and honor existing orders! I'll be having some ugly words with BB CS if they cancel my orders, trust.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Aug 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm trying this and it isn't working!  I have a feeling they corrected the glitch with the shampoo which was including the price of the shampoo in the $50 purchase.


 its still working for me! should i place one more order??


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Aug 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone else have a feeling/fear they will be canceling these orders?


 I'd be bummed but it wouldn't be the end of the world! I can go buy non-fancy shampoo for $6


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 25, 2013)

I really wouldn't care if they did cancel the orders honestly. I've had other companies cancel glitch orders (Zoya). But I've had other companies honor glitch purchases (Stila). The terms of the promo were on the item page so I wouldn't argue that we're entitled to anything. If I get it: awesome, if I don't: another deal will come along.

edit: FWIW, the code just worked again when i tried it (i'm not making another purchase, i just noticed someone said it wasn't working).


----------



## Jamie P (Aug 25, 2013)

I wouldn't argue it, but I would be a sad girly lol


----------



## gypsiemagic (Aug 25, 2013)

Birchbox generally favors the customer, they had a glitch where I got 18 months of my second subscription for free....

when they found out they just asked for me to send them the correct billing information so my subscription wouldn't end  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Aug 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Birchbox generally favors the customer, they had a glitch where I got 18 months of my second subscription for free....
> 
> when they found out they just asked for me to send them the correct billing information so my subscription wouldn't end  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thats a pretty awesome glitch!


----------



## Jamie P (Aug 25, 2013)

I hope I get a better mystery pack this time. I got glitter spray for my hair and loreal hair oil. Blah.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Aug 25, 2013)

tada! worked for me!


----------



## Lolo22 (Aug 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm trying this and it isn't working!  I have a feeling they corrected the glitch with the shampoo which was including the price of the shampoo in the $50 purchase.


I used the code the day it came out (a week or 2 ago) and noticed it did this then when I was still adding items to my cart.  So this glitch has already been going on for awhile now.  I just ordered a second one


----------



## daniellerose (Aug 25, 2013)

I have a question for you ladies: My sample pick two pack of the 2 twist bands and pangea organic facial cleanser only came with ONE twist band. Should I email birchbox? I feel like it doesn't really matter because its a twist band that was free...but it's still bothering me that I didn't get it haha. So should I email CS?


----------



## LinaMingo (Aug 25, 2013)

It just worked for me.


----------



## Alicia Loves (Aug 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Lameee, I didn't try it, I just know last month I did a similar deal except with the free Amika Iron instead of the shampoo and maybe 2 plus 2 packs instead of the one free one and it gave me the free tibi also.
> ...


 Thanks Antidentite! I bought another instain and got the pouch, pick two, and shampoo for free


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *daniellerose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have a question for you ladies:
> 
> My sample pick two pack of the 2 twist bands and pangea organic facial cleanser only came with ONE twist band. Should I email birchbox? I feel like it doesn't really matter because its a twist band that was free...but it's still bothering me that I didn't get it haha. So should I email CS?


 My rule of thumb: if you feel like it's worth emailing for, then do it. Their CS is really friendly.


----------



## JHP07 (Aug 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Aug 25, 2013)

> @Kyuu Alright, your logic worked for me (also, I couldn't resist the winking emoticon)...although I'll be trading the nail polish when I get the Sept. box because I only wear neutral nail colors to work.Â  Ok, ladies...I'm re-subbed for the September Birchbox!Â  :smilehappyyes:


 Yay welcome back to BB. I'm excited for the polish! ...yanno, because I totally need more *sarcasm*. A rapid aquisition of many bottles of polish is what happens when you leave a job where you wouldn't wear any and the Sephora OPI sale happens around the same time. Tsk tsk.


----------



## luckyme502 (Aug 25, 2013)

I got it to work.  I figured out what I was doing wrong. Sorry for the confusion, but I sometimes feel like I live in a constant state of confusion.


----------



## angienharry (Aug 25, 2013)

You guys are terrible! So I got a mystery pack, Amika straightening comb, and the shampoo.......for $2.00!!! By terrible I meant AWESOME!!!!


----------



## LinaMingo (Aug 25, 2013)

I can't find the monthly rebillable box it's not under gift only the three and sex month are help please.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Aug 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Too good to pass up!  I wanted to try the tea anyway, so the extra stuff is so cool.  Thanks for the heads up!


 Cucumber mint is my favorite, but the Cherry Marzipan is a close second in this tea line! I don't know if they have them now, but they also used to sell Coconut Lychee and Honey Yuzu. I didn't like either or them much, especially the coconut, even though I usually adore coconut flavored stuff.


----------



## KayEss (Aug 25, 2013)

The shampoo is telling me it's out of stock even though it looks like it's in stock...what am I doing wrong?!


----------



## LinaMingo (Aug 25, 2013)

> The shampoo is telling me it's out of stock even though it looks like it's in stock...what am I doing wrong?!


 I got the same message while placing my second order. Womp womp


----------



## KayEss (Aug 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LinaMingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the same message while placing my second order. Womp womp


 Boo! I have the worst luck.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 25, 2013)

Awww...shampoo is out of stock now. Good while it lasted.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Aug 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The shampoo is telling me it's out of stock even though it looks like it's in stock...what am I doing wrong?!





> Originally Posted by *LinaMingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the same message while placing my second order. Womp womp





> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Awww...shampoo is out of stock now. Good while it lasted.


 I just now figured out what was going on and decided to give it a go--now that it is out of stock, of course, lol! I wouldn't have used the shampoo for myself anyway. I just wanted it for free to toss in the trade pile. No biggie, I suppose.


----------



## jrenee (Aug 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JHP07 (Aug 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> @Kyuu Alright, your logic worked for me (also, I couldn't resist the winking emoticon)...although I'll be trading the nail polish when I get the Sept. box because I only wear neutral nail colors to work.
> ...


----------



## latinafeminista (Aug 26, 2013)

Darn, looks like I JUST missed it!


----------



## sweetharlot (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi everyone, this is my first post. I'm a new subscriber to Birchbox (August was my first box) and I just wanted to say thank you for the tip about the shampoo - I placed 2 orders earlier getting the deal both times and then went to work. When I got home I decided to buy a gift for a friend using the deal and lo and behold it is now sold out! So thank you for posting the deal allowing me to get the two that I did. I've only been reading these boards for a few days and I've already found 3 deals I would never have without you all! Hopefully they won't cancel the orders - it's good to hear that the offer has been around awhile already so they must be aware of it.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sweetharlot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi everyone, this is my first post. I'm a new subscriber to Birchbox (August was my first box) and I just wanted to say thank you for the tip about the shampoo - I placed 2 orders earlier getting the deal both times and then went to work. When I got home I decided to buy a gift for a friend using the deal and lo and behold it is now sold out! So thank you for posting the deal allowing me to get the two that I did. I've only been reading these boards for a few days and I've already found 3 deals I would never have without you all! Hopefully they won't cancel the orders - it's good to hear that the offer has been around awhile already so they must be aware of it.


 Welcome!


----------



## JC327 (Aug 26, 2013)

I completely missed out on this deal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## angienharry (Aug 26, 2013)

> Hi everyone, this is my first post. I'm a new subscriberÂ to Birchbox (August was my first box) and I just wanted to say thank you for the tip about the shampoo - I placed 2 orders earlier getting the deal both times and then went to work. When I got home I decided to buy a gift for a friend using the deal and lo and behold it is now sold out! So thank you for posting the deal allowing me to get the two that I did. I've only been reading these boards for a few days and I've already foundÂ 3 deals I would never have without you all! Hopefully they won't cancel the orders - it's good to hear that the offer has been around awhile already so they must be aware of it.


 Welcome to makeuptalk!


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sweetharlot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi everyone, this is my first post. I'm a new subscriber to Birchbox (August was my first box) and I just wanted to say thank you for the tip about the shampoo - I placed 2 orders earlier getting the deal both times and then went to work. When I got home I decided to buy a gift for a friend using the deal and lo and behold it is now sold out! So thank you for posting the deal allowing me to get the two that I did. I've only been reading these boards for a few days and I've already found 3 deals I would never have without you all! Hopefully they won't cancel the orders - it's good to hear that the offer has been around awhile already so they must be aware of it.


 Welcome! There are plenty of enablers here. I hope you aren't too attached to your money, lol.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Aug 26, 2013)

Speaking of enabling...Stila is on Hautelook today ladies!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JamieO (Aug 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Speaking of enabling...Stila is on Hautelook today ladies!


 Oh you are bad!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JamieO (Aug 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh you are bad!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Ok, so luckily there isn't anything on there that I have to have. My wallet is safe again.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Aug 26, 2013)

hmm. shampoo doesn't look out of stock to me. I thought I had to find the shampoo in the shop, but i think you just add it from the bonus shop directly...


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Speaking of enabling...Stila is on Hautelook today ladies!


 Whew....I reluctantly peeked and was relieved to see I wasn't interested in anything! LOL


----------



## Tiffany27la (Aug 26, 2013)

> hmm. shampoo doesn't look out of stock to me. I thought I had to find the shampoo in the shop, but i think you just add it from the bonus shop directly...


 What thaa?? It IS back in stock!!


----------



## Mandy Kane (Aug 26, 2013)

yep, i just placed an order!! 

got the plus 2 mystery pack, ($10 and qualifies for free shipping) 

the gloss moderne shampoo (added from the bonus shop, not by looking in the store $34)

and a CO Bigelow ultra mentha (7.50)

and then i used the code glossmoderne so i paid only 7.50, which is the same price i would pay at bath and body works in store (and i LOVE the regular lip shine- can't wait to see how wonderfully minty the ultra is!!)


----------



## diana16 (Aug 26, 2013)

I think Im starting to miss BB, I cancelled around April and I still look at the threads for spoilers. I recently cancelled ipsy since i didnt use much of the products and I think I might come back to this box


----------



## Tiffany27la (Aug 26, 2013)

> Whew....I reluctantly peeked and was relieved to see I wasn't interested in anything! LOL





> Oh you are bad!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 It seems as though we've been spared, ladies....pretty disappointing, but my wallet is beaming from ear to ear right now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 26, 2013)

Ahhh thank you to whoever posted that shampoo deal! 

I JUST got an email this morning that the Sasquatch Soap my boyfriend loves was back in stock...$6 a bar. So, I placed two separate orders each with a bar of soap, a mystery pack, and the shampoo! 



 Got what I was going to buy anyway PLUS a whole lotta extra!


----------



## JC327 (Aug 26, 2013)

Looks like I missed it again!


----------



## Holly120 (Aug 26, 2013)

Now it's saying the shampoo is out of stock again! Ugh!!!!


----------



## EmpressMelli (Aug 26, 2013)

Ack! This is infuriating! I'm bummed out because the shampoo has been added to my cart and then gone out of stock so I can't check out twice now! It wouldn't even be that bad if I didn't know I was SO close to being able to check out.


----------



## jrenee (Aug 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yep, i just placed an order!!
> 
> ...


 It's now out of stock again. Sigh.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It seems as though we've been spared, ladies....pretty disappointing, but my wallet is beaming from ear to ear right now


 Amen! My wallet was pretty darn worried there for a while!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Aug 26, 2013)

> Amen! My wallet was pretty darn worried there for a while!


 At the rate I spend money on beauty related products and subs my wallet needs a support group. For real!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> At the rate I spend money on beauty related products and subs my wallet needs a support group. For real!


 I could be the president AND a client!


----------



## BagLady (Aug 26, 2013)

Just received an email from Birchbox that my Gloss Moderne Shampoo and my pick 2 shipped. Woot Woot!!


----------



## abreeskye (Aug 26, 2013)

Gah, I hate that I missed out on this deal!  I wonder if it will show back up soon ...


----------



## jrenee (Aug 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> At the rate I spend money on beauty related products and subs my wallet needs a support group. For real!


 There's actually a monthly no-buy / low buy support group on MUT!  

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/137473/september-2013-no-buy-low-buy-support-thread


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There's actually a monthly no-buy / low buy support group on MUT!
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/137473/september-2013-no-buy-low-buy-support-thread


 Yeah, I've tried that.....didn't work so much.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Aug 26, 2013)

Does anyone have any suggestions for getting more makeup in my birchbox?  I only seem to get BB and CC creams--not  the blush, lipsticks and eyeliners that I see are options.  Anyone with good box Karma want to share with me?


----------



## Tiffany27la (Aug 26, 2013)

> Yeah, I've tried that.....didn't work so much.


 Too bad our credit/debit cards can't talk to us...mine would be saying "Do you really wanna be sleeping under a bridge next month??...because that's precisely where we're gonna be if you buy another lipstick/shampoo/facewash"..


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Too bad our credit/debit cards can't talk to us...mine would be saying "Do you really wanna be sleeping under a bridge next month??...because that's precisely where we're gonna be if you buy another lipstick/shampoo/facewash"..


 Yeah, mine would say...idiot....you're single and you have a mortgage....HELLO??? Seriously do you want not only yourself but your elderly mother living under the bridge with the nice MuT ladies?

I think my credit card is pretty smart....I need to start listening to it!


----------



## Holly120 (Aug 26, 2013)

> Gah, I hate that I missed out on this deal!Â  I wonder if it will show back up soon ...


 I barely missed it yesterday but it was back this morning and let me order it! I'd just keep checking!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiffany27la (Aug 26, 2013)

> Yeah, mine would say...idiot....you're single and you have a mortgage....HELLO??? Seriously do you want not only yourself but your elderly mother living under the bridge with the nice MuT ladies? I think my credit card is pretty smart....I need to start listening to it!


 I live with my elderly Mom, too!! Maybe if they have each other to talk to and keep company, they won't care so much that we'll be living under a bridge!...I know my Mom would be thrilled living in a ditch if it meant she had someone to talk to 24/7 LOL


----------



## Holly120 (Aug 26, 2013)

> Too bad our credit/debit cards can't talk to us...mine would be saying "Do you really wanna be sleeping under a bridge next month??...because that's precisely where we're gonna be if you buy another lipstick/shampoo/facewash"..


 But we'd be the hottest "trolls" under the bridge!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I live with my elderly Mom, too!! Maybe if they have each other to talk to and keep company, they won't care so much that we'll be living under a bridge!...I know my Mom would be thrilled living in a ditch if it meant she had someone to talk to 24/7 LOL


 You do? Small world! How old is your mom? They could be like BFFs! Does your mom play yahtzee or Pinochle?  This could be a nice home for all of us under the bridge!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Aug 26, 2013)

Ummm..guys? This is definitely OT, but I would really appreciate any of you that are spiritually/religiously/or otherwise inclined to please send up a few prayers/chants/vibes for myself and anyone else currently in potential danger in the Middlle East...I'm in Beirut for the next few weeks, and with the recent bombings and escalating war in Syria, things aren't looking very promising at the moment...thank you in advance  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Holly120* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> But we'd be the hottest "trolls" under the bridge!!


 Yup because you know we aren't leaving our makeup when we become homeless! We will rock it!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ummm..guys? This is definitely OT, but I would really appreciate any of you that are spiritually/religiously/or otherwise inclined to please send up a few prayers/chants/vibes for myself and anyone else currently in potential danger in the Middlle East...I'm in Beirut for the next few weeks, and with the recent bombings and escalating war in Syria, things aren't looking very promising at the moment...thank you in advance


 Oh my gosh! I will definitely keep you at the top of my prayers AND will send good thoughts as well. I can't imagine how terrifying that must be!  Nothing I can say is adequate....just stay safe.


----------



## Holly120 (Aug 26, 2013)

> Oh my gosh! I will definitely keep you at the top of my prayers AND will send good thoughts as well. I can't imagine how terrifying that must be!Â  Nothing I can say is adequate....just stay safe.


 Exactly. Prayers coming your way.


----------



## jrenee (Aug 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ummm..guys? This is definitely OT, but I would really appreciate any of you that are spiritually/religiously/or otherwise inclined to please send up a few prayers/chants/vibes for myself and anyone else currently in potential danger in the Middlle East...I'm in Beirut for the next few weeks, and with the recent bombings and escalating war in Syria, things aren't looking very promising at the moment...thank you in advance


 Wow!  I've been keeping up with Syria in the news - very scary.  You are in my thoughts and prayers - hoping for everyone's safety out there.  Is there any way you can leave earlier than your scheduled departure?


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ummm..guys? This is definitely OT, but I would really appreciate any of you that are spiritually/religiously/or otherwise inclined to please send up a few prayers/chants/vibes for myself and anyone else currently in potential danger in the Middlle East...I'm in Beirut for the next few weeks, and with the recent bombings and escalating war in Syria, things aren't looking very promising at the moment...thank you in advance


 So scary...sorry you have to live in fear like that! I will definitely keep you in my thoughts and prayers. 

In other news...kinda glad the shampoo is sold out again. I did order some last night and purchased it with some tea on one account and resubbed on another one and I can't quite justify getting more, lol. I still want to though!


----------



## angienharry (Aug 26, 2013)

> Ummm..guys? This is definitely OT, but I would really appreciate any of you that are spiritually/religiously/or otherwise inclined to please send up a few prayers/chants/vibes for myself and anyone else currently in potential danger in the Middlle East...I'm in Beirut for the next few weeks, and with the recent bombings and escalating war in Syria, things aren't looking very promising at the moment...thank you in advance  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Prayers for your safety Tiffany!!


----------



## Jamie P (Aug 26, 2013)

> Speaking of enabling...Stila is on Hautelook today ladies!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oh no. Can't.... Look... Don't... Do it!!!!


----------



## tnorth1852 (Aug 26, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ummm..guys? This is definitely OT, but I would really appreciate any of you that are spiritually/religiously/or otherwise inclined to please send up a few prayers/chants/vibes for myself and anyone else currently in potential danger in the Middlle East...I'm in Beirut for the next few weeks, and with the recent bombings and escalating war in Syria, things aren't looking very promising at the moment...thank you in advance







You got it! Lifting you up in prayer! Stay safe!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Aug 26, 2013)

My order that I placed last night with the base coat, mystery pick two and shampoo has shipped!


----------



## sweetharlot (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks for the welcomes, everyone. I can already tell I will be spending a lot more money...but they've been such good deals thus far so I feel justified. My two orders with the free shampoo and free mystery pack both shipped, I hope it goes back in stock again...Birchbox has been SO good to me so far!



> Ummm..guys? This is definitely OT, but I would really appreciate any of you that are spiritually/religiously/or otherwise inclined to please send up a few prayers/chants/vibes for myself and anyone else currently in potential danger in the Middlle East...I'm in Beirut for the next few weeks, and with the recent bombings and escalating war in Syria, things aren't looking very promising at the moment...thank you in advance


 You and everyone else in that region are definitely in my thoughts as well.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Aug 26, 2013)

Merp merp. Bb why don't you ship my order now too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Moonittude (Aug 26, 2013)

> Wow! Â I've been keeping up with Syria in the news - very scary. Â You are in my thoughts and prayers - hoping for everyone's safety out there. Â Is there any way you can leave earlier than your scheduled departure? Â


 These are my thoughts exactly.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ummm..guys? This is definitely OT, but I would really appreciate any of you that are spiritually/religiously/or otherwise inclined to please send up a few prayers/chants/vibes for myself and anyone else currently in potential danger in the Middlle East...I'm in Beirut for the next few weeks, and with the recent bombings and escalating war in Syria, things aren't looking very promising at the moment...thank you in advance


 Will be praying for you and all those who may be affected.


----------



## Boulderbon (Aug 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ummm..guys? This is definitely OT, but I would really appreciate any of you that are spiritually/religiously/or otherwise inclined to please send up a few prayers/chants/vibes for myself and anyone else currently in potential danger in the Middlle East...I'm in Beirut for the next few weeks, and with the recent bombings and escalating war in Syria, things aren't looking very promising at the moment...thank you in advance


 My prayers are with you and everyone else there. What a horrific tragedy..please update us on your travels.


----------



## jkfinl (Aug 26, 2013)

I haven't been keeping up on reading entries, so forgive me if this has been already mentioned, but looks like 100 subscribers are going to 100$ to spend in the birchbox shop. In celebration of 3 years of being in business.


----------



## jkfinl (Aug 26, 2013)

Ok I see this has already been discussed. My bad


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Aug 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ummm..guys? This is definitely OT, but I would really appreciate any of you that are spiritually/religiously/or otherwise inclined to please send up a few prayers/chants/vibes for myself and anyone else currently in potential danger in the Middlle East...I'm in Beirut for the next few weeks, and with the recent bombings and escalating war in Syria, things aren't looking very promising at the moment...thank you in advance


 My prayers for you and others affected by this...violence were just sent up. Please keep us updated. Internet Hugs.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 26, 2013)

My order with the free shampoo shipped! It looks like they are honoring the promo :]


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My order with the free shampoo shipped! It looks like they are honoring the promo :]


 I've been on pins and needles wondering if mine would ship...this gives me hope!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Aug 26, 2013)

But what about meeeeee??



> I've been on pins and needles wondering if mine would ship...this gives me hope!


----------



## mstlcmn (Aug 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My order with the free shampoo shipped! It looks like they are honoring the promo :]


 Mine shipped too, yay!!


----------



## kira685 (Aug 26, 2013)

my second order shipped with my deviously obtained free tibi pouch and shampoo.. but my first order hasn't =(


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My order with the free shampoo shipped! It looks like they are honoring the promo :]


 I just asked this over on the Mystery Pick Two forum... in the shipping email, is the shampoo listed? Mine's not! Just the mystery pack and the laundress bar I ordered.


----------



## luckyme502 (Aug 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my second order shipped with my deviously obtained free tibi pouch and shampoo.. but my first order hasn't =(


 My second order shipped, but my first hasn't too.  I wonder if it's what you ordered that determines what gets shipped first.


----------



## kira685 (Aug 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I just asked this over on the Mystery Pick Two forum... in the shipping email, is the shampoo listed? Mine's not! Just the mystery pack and the laundress bar I ordered.


 the shampoo is listed in my order shipment email


----------



## BagLady (Aug 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I just asked this over on the Mystery Pick Two forum... in the shipping email, is the shampoo listed? Mine's not! Just the mystery pack and the laundress bar I ordered.


 My order shipped and it did list the Shampoo.


----------



## jmd252 (Aug 26, 2013)

> I just asked this over on the Mystery Pick Two forum... in the shipping email, is the shampoo listed? Mine's not! Just the mystery pack and the laundress bar I ordered.


 Go into your account and click on the order. It should have every item listed and say "shipped" under where it says "ordered" for each item. It's been my experience that when an item has been backordered or not shipped it will not say "shipped" next to that item.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jmd252* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just asked this over on the Mystery Pick Two forum... in the shipping email, is the shampoo listed? Mine's not! Just the mystery pack and the laundress bar I ordered.
> ...


----------



## jmd252 (Aug 26, 2013)

> You're right! Â It doesn't! Â It says "shipped" next to the other items, but not that one. I seriously hope they're sending it in a separate shipment. Â I guess they ran out right as I placed my order.


 I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## normajean2008 (Aug 26, 2013)

Both of my orders placed yesterday shipped today and both had the shampoo listed. 

1st order placed shipped first, and all I bought was the shampoo, the trio pack feet wipes (love these things!!!), and the mystery pick 2 pack.  Total was 9.95, paid with points.

2nd order placed, I got the shipping email a few hours later, and it also had the shampoo shipped, along with the mystery pick 2 pack, and I ordered some tea, total was 7$. 

I ordered less than an hour before all the posts saying the shampoo was out of stock yesterday.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 26, 2013)

Mine shipped and lists the shampoo!


----------



## JHP07 (Aug 26, 2013)

Mine shipped this morning and it lists the shampoo.


----------



## jennm149 (Aug 26, 2013)

My order with shampoo, mystery pack, the TIBI bag and a couple other little items shipped with everything included. Original cost was $98 - with free items, $10 in points and tax, I paid a little less than $15 out of pocket!


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Aug 26, 2013)

Mine lists the shampoo too! I hope my mystery pick two is as good as my last one, but even if it's not I can't complain. I got it and the shampoo for free, and just used points for the Alessandro base coat.... so basically the whole thing was free.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jmd252* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> You're right!  It doesn't!  It says "shipped" next to the other items, but not that one.
> ...


----------



## JulieMarie (Aug 26, 2013)

I don't know where else to put this, so I'll put it here. Does anyone know if BirchBox offered any Labor Day deals last year? I'm planning on ordering some items but will hold off if there are any Labor Day promos that might be in the horizon!

Thanks in advance


----------



## Jamie P (Aug 26, 2013)

I just checked. Mine shipped with the shampoo. Yay! I am excited. Best $.50 ever!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Aug 26, 2013)

both orders shipped with shampoos! woot woot!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You're right!  It doesn't!  It says "shipped" next to the other items, but not that one.
> 
> I seriously hope they're sending it in a separate shipment.  I guess they ran out right as I placed my order.


 weird....everything of mine is listed in my shipping email and says shipped in my account information.


----------



## JaneSays (Aug 26, 2013)

I placed 2 orders this morning for the shampoo deal with other items.  Just received a shipping notice for the first.  Only 2 mystery packs are coming.  It said the same on my email and account page.


----------



## Holly120 (Aug 26, 2013)

> You're right! Â It doesn't! Â It says "shipped" next to the other items, but not that one. I seriously hope they're sending it in a separate shipment. Â I guess they ran out right as I placed my order.


 That's how mine is too. It did send the tibi bag I kinda scored but the shampoo doesn't say shipped.


----------



## LinaMingo (Aug 26, 2013)

I just got my shipping email and the shampoo is included


----------



## ScopeIt (Aug 26, 2013)

All of mine are on the way with the shampoo included!


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ummm..guys? This is definitely OT, but I would really appreciate any of you that are spiritually/religiously/or otherwise inclined to please send up a few prayers/chants/vibes for myself and anyone else currently in potential danger in the Middlle East...I'm in Beirut for the next few weeks, and with the recent bombings and escalating war in Syria, things aren't looking very promising at the moment...thank you in advance


 I will definitely keep you and everyone else in my thoughts and I'm sending all of the positive vibes I can muster! Stay safe and try to keep us updated!


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 26, 2013)

Both of my orders have shipped, shampoo included. I hope everyone that ordered gets theirs!


----------



## gemstone (Aug 26, 2013)

Here's a pic of my mani using the CC + sequins from the latest LE box.


----------



## Holly120 (Aug 26, 2013)

> Here's a pic of my mani using the CC + sequins from the latest LE box.


 Cute!!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Aug 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Speaking of enabling...Stila is on Hautelook today ladies!


 Well I just made my first Hautelook order. I've been 'subscribed' to them for a while, but until today, I have been able to resist, especially due to shipping costs. But I just got a couple of Stila's limited edition eyeshadows from Sephora and I was wanting to order more directly from Stila (colors Sephora didn't have). When I saw I could get them for $6 instead of $22, I just couldn't resist. Not bad!


----------



## JaneSays (Aug 26, 2013)

Both of my orders shipped - without shampoos.  Ruh-Roh.  I'm not really worried seeing how many are getting theirs.  I always feel guilty when I get split shipments, though.  I'm all for carpooling.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Aug 26, 2013)

I just got my shipment notification too- shampoo didn't ship.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Oh well, i got my lip shine and mystery pack. I would imagine if they end up being sold out of the shampoo and not shipping it we should at least get points, right?


----------



## sabinebyrne (Aug 26, 2013)

I REALLY wanted to take advantage of that shampoo offer, but I keep missing it. I can't sit on my computer and wait for it to come back in stock. grrr. Please restock BB!!!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Aug 27, 2013)

So... mine shipped, with no shampoo. 

I feel like they should have sent me an email or something if it was out of stock... Instead of just not including it with my order.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Aug 27, 2013)

I've gotten a "You forgot something in your cart!" email every hour for the past 7 hours... You woulda thought I emptied my cart by now; yeah? But seriously, 7 is a lot!


----------



## Alicia Loves (Aug 27, 2013)

My order shipped with the shampoo and it's 2 day shipping! Yay! I bought mine 20 minutes before it sold out. I know this cause I was considering placing another order then it was gone.


----------



## sweetharlot (Aug 27, 2013)

Both of my orders that had the shampoo shipped with the shampoo, also with 2 day shipping (is that standard??) and insured for $100 each (is that standard as well??). I had one other order where I didn't use the shampoo code (I used 20OFF instead) and it is also 2 day shipping and insured for $100.

I hope everyone who doesn't have their shampoo as shipped gets it eventually! Did the people who don't have it listed as shipped buy it way earlier today when the shampoo was mysteriously listed as available again briefly?


----------



## luckyme502 (Aug 27, 2013)

I received an email from BB CS yesterday morning stating that they were giving me 100 points because my coastal scents eye shadow sample arrived broken. I just checked and I don't see the points in my account. I've written reviews yesterday and just now and those points show up. Do you know how long it takes for CS points to show up? Thanks.


----------



## luckyme502 (Aug 27, 2013)

> Both of my orders that had the shampoo shipped with the shampoo, also with 2 day shipping (is that standard??) and insured for $100 each (is that standard as well??). I had one other order where I didn't use the shampoo code (I used 20OFF instead) and it is also 2 day shipping and insured for $100. I hope everyone who doesn't have their shampoo as shipped gets it eventually! Did the people who don't have it listed as shipped buy it way earlier today when the shampoo was mysteriously listed as available again briefly? Â


 I'm new at this too, bit I think the $100 insurance is standard. Both of mine were insured for $100. I'm not sure if two day shipping is standard on orders but both of mine were also shipped two day. I placed my order for the shampoos Sunday night. I hope everyone who ordered a shampoo gets one too.


----------



## nikkimouse (Aug 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I received an email from BB CS yesterday morning stating that they were giving me 100 points because my coastal scents eye shadow sample arrived broken. I just checked and I don't see the points in my account. I've written reviews yesterday and just now and those points show up. Do you know how long it takes for CS points to show up? Thanks.


 It usually takes like 2 days for CS given points to go into your account.


----------



## luckyme502 (Aug 27, 2013)

> It usually takes like 2 days for CS given points to go into your account.


 Thanks for the info! Did you ever try the brow bar?


----------



## ttanner2005 (Aug 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I received an email from BB CS yesterday morning stating that they were giving me 100 points because my coastal scents eye shadow sample arrived broken. I just checked and I don't see the points in my account. I've written reviews yesterday and just now and those points show up. Do you know how long it takes for CS points to show up? Thanks.


 It took almost a week for the points for my missing CS quad.


----------



## nikkimouse (Aug 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It usually takes like 2 days for CS given points to go into your account.
> ...


----------



## PeridotCricket (Aug 27, 2013)

> I've gotten a "You forgot something in your cart!" email every hour for the past 7 hours... You woulda thought I emptied my cart by now; yeah? But seriously, 7 is a lot!


 Lol. I got 12 once because the Bb site kept crashing on my phone while I was editing my cart.


----------



## KayEss (Aug 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I've gotten a "You forgot something in your cart!" email every hour for the past 7 hours...
> 
> You woulda thought I emptied my cart by now; yeah? But seriously, 7 is a lot!


 That's so crazy! They should limit it to one of those every 24 hours. Stop being so clingy, Birchbox!


----------



## JaneSays (Aug 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So... mine shipped, with no shampoo.
> 
> I feel like they should have sent me an email or something if it was out of stock... Instead of just not including it with my order.


Mine shipped without the shampoo too.  It says at the top of the email that orders might ship separately.  I know others are getting theirs all at once, but let's stay positive.  Until I get a "No Shampoo For You!" email, my hopes are up.  I really want the shampoo!


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

That's so crazy! They should limit it to one of those every 24 hours. Stop being so clingy, Birchbox!
yeah or add a coupon code to motivate me to get the stuff out of the cart, lol


----------



## BagLady (Aug 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yeah or add a coupon code to motivate me to get the stuff out of the cart, lol


 HA HA! I feel the same way. I need a coupon code and then I'll buy it all!!


----------



## TracyT (Aug 27, 2013)

Just subbed and it looks like I missed out on shampoo. Bummer.


----------



## daniellerose (Aug 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My rule of thumb: if you feel like it's worth emailing for, then do it. Their CS is really friendly.


 I decided to email them since I really wanted a lace twistband and the one they sent me was just a normal black one. Sadly, CS told me they were out of them (wth!?) and instead gave me 50 points. I noticed on their FB page that other girls had the same exact problem. Oh well, glad I contacted them!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LinaMingo (Aug 27, 2013)

The shampoo has been removed from the bonus shop.


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LinaMingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The shampoo has been removed from the bonus shop.
booooooo (not at you but birchbox)


----------



## JHP07 (Aug 27, 2013)

My order arrived today (a day earlier than anticipated) - I got the gloss moderne shampoo (it was on my shipping list) and the mystery pack was:

1. Nexxus rejuvenating hair elixir (0.14 fl oz)

2. MAKE dual-phase eye makeup remover (1 fl oz)

3. MAKE tiny lipstick in maraschino cherry 

The 2 MAKE samples were in a MAKE plastic bag, so the packers may not have realized that there were already 2 samples in the bag.


----------



## BagLady (Aug 27, 2013)

> My order arrived today (a day earlier than anticipated) - I got the gloss moderne shampoo (it was on my shipping list) and the mystery pack was: 1. Nexxus rejuvenating hair elixir (0.14 fl oz) 2. MAKE dual-phase eye makeup remover (1 fl oz) 3. MAKE tiny lipstick in maraschino cherryÂ  The 2 MAKE samples were in a MAKE plastic bag, so the packers may not have realized that there were already 2 samples in the bag.


 I received my Gloss Moderne shampoo order today as well and also got the Nexxus rejuvenating hair elixir in my Pick 2. My 2nd sample was the Paul &amp; Joe primer and it came in the cutest little bottle.


----------



## Alicia Loves (Aug 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LinaMingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The shampoo has been removed from the bonus shop.


 Awww...well at least I grabbed one in time


----------



## invisiblebike (Aug 27, 2013)

Does anyone know if you still get points for reviewing items from older boxes?


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *invisiblebike* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Does anyone know if you still get points for reviewing items from older boxes?
nope. no points.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KayEss (Aug 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *daniellerose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I decided to email them since I really wanted a lace twistband and the one they sent me was just a normal black one. Sadly, CS told me they were out of them (wth!?) and instead gave me 50 points. I noticed on their FB page that other girls had the same exact problem. Oh well, glad I contacted them!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I would totally take $5 in the shop over a Twistband! That's awesome.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Aug 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My order arrived today (a day earlier than anticipated) - I got the gloss moderne shampoo (it was on my shipping list) and the mystery pack was:
> 
> ...


 the make samples are 2 pieces each, same as when they sent them in the boxes, lipstick and makeup remover, and eyeshadow and primer. 

Birchbox effed up a $400 order my best friend made, and on her new packing list, there was a "Ops Pick2" and they had the stuff listed. That 2 pack was one half of one of them.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Pretty!


----------



## ashleyanner (Aug 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Cute!  But let me also say that I love your rings.  I haven't been able to track down any like that!


----------



## gemstone (Aug 28, 2013)

> Cute! Â But let me also say that I love your rings. Â I haven't been able to track down any like that!


 Thanks! I got them from jewelmint!


----------



## outdoorbarbie92 (Aug 28, 2013)

Ok so I know this was more talked about in the beginning of the forum but I have never heard of these ruffian polishes and the fact that they are such a small size and so expensive is crazy! Not really interested in any of the colors...the only color i might keep is the purple. I find the color club polishes aren't bad at all! Actually cc in the purple color "pardon my french" is my new favorite color!  I wish it came in a full size bottle...I feel like I have to collect a bunch of minis  in the color in case I run out! I have had it on my nails since Friday with julep freedom top coat(which i don't think is all that great) and have only had a small chip on one nail. Well anyways that's my nail polish rant ahah


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *outdoorbarbie92* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok so I know this was more talked about in the beginning of the forum but I have never heard of these ruffian polishes and the fact that they are such a small size and so expensive is crazy! Not really interested in any of the colors...the only color i might keep is the purple. I find the color club polishes aren't bad at all! Actually cc in the purple color "pardon my french" is my new favorite color!  I wish it came in a full size bottle...I feel like I have to collect a bunch of minis  in the color in case I run out! I have had it on my nails since Friday with julep freedom top coat(which i don't think is all that great) and have only had a small chip on one nail. Well anyways that's my nail polish rant ahah


 They're a NY fashion label, and AFAIK this is their first time dabbling in beauty products, which to me is an even more offensive fact that doesn't justify the price. I'll gladly take one for free in my birchbox, but I wouldn't even want to waste points on a bottle of nail polish that small. For that price point I'd rather have Chanel


----------



## Jamie P (Aug 28, 2013)

I got my free shampoo today. Yay. My mystery pack was crap though. Put a pin in it Nail Polish that I got in my very first birchbox and traded. Now I have another to put into a trade. LOL Also a fragrance wipe. I have 100 vials that I rarely use. Blah. Oh well. It was totally worth it to get a shampoo and caldrea hand soap for .50!


----------



## jkfinl (Aug 28, 2013)

Ok, so what are we getting in Sept. super sleuths?


----------



## jkfinl (Aug 28, 2013)

Oh my gosh, I love the ruffian nail polishes ESP. The green( hot color for this fall) the burnt orange.


----------



## tnorth1852 (Aug 28, 2013)

> I got my free shampoo today. Yay. My mystery pack was crap though. Put a pin in it Nail Polish that I got in my very first birchbox and traded. Now I have another to put into a trade. LOL Also a fragrance wipe. I have 100 vials that I rarely use. Blah. Oh well. It was totally worth it to get a shampoo and caldrea hand soap for .50!


 I got one of my shampoos today! Yesssss I ordered two!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> my pick two was the make eye makeup remover and mini lipstick and some random vanilla perfume sample.


----------



## invisiblebike (Aug 28, 2013)

Was there no sneak peek video this month? I checked the channel yesterday and there was a video with the founders of Ruffian and some info on the polishes, but no sneak peek! I guess we'll have to wait until the 10th (or earlier, for the lucky ducks who get their boxes early).

Oh nvm, looks like they usually post the sneak peeks within the first week, so it'll go up next month.

They did post a little teaser, though:

No product reveals, but they encourage you to guess September's theme. Vintage?


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Aug 28, 2013)

Earlier today I was on the Birchbox Facebook page and the September sneak peak video was on there! When I clicked on it to watch it told me the video was unavailable, so I refreshed the page and it was gone! WHHHHHHHHYYYYY? That is such a tease and not even fair!


----------



## invisiblebike (Aug 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Earlier today I was on the Birchbox Facebook page and the September sneak peak video was on there!
> 
> When I clicked on it to watch it told me the video was unavailable, so I refreshed the page and it was gone!
> ...


lol they must have uploaded the wrong video. oops.


----------



## invisiblebike (Aug 28, 2013)

In other news, I have enough points to get something for $20. Anyone tried the Cotz sunscreen for sensitive skin? I'm trying to decide between that and the brush guard set.


----------



## ScopeIt (Aug 28, 2013)

Ok, proof that whoever packs BB packages just DGAF: not only were two of my 3 mystery packs the exact same thing (sage &amp; fasten roller ball and Kusmi tea), but one of the perfumes was completely empty! And my Miss Jessie's conditioner exploded all over the inside of the box and is half gone now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hope they can do something. Ordered two mystery packs on my husband's account and his were dupes, too. Boooooo.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Aug 28, 2013)

> > Ok so I know this was more talked about in the beginning of the forum but I have never heard of these ruffian polishes and the fact that they are such a small size and so expensive is crazy! Not really interested in any of the colors...the only color i might keep is the purple. I find the color club polishes aren't bad at all! Actually cc in the purple color "pardon my french" is my new favorite color!Â  I wish it came in a full size bottle...I feel like I have to collect a bunch of minisÂ  in the color in case I run out! I have had it on my nails since Friday with julep freedom top coat(which i don't think is all that great) and have only had a small chip on one nail. Well anyways that's my nail polish rant ahah
> 
> 
> They're a NY fashion label, and AFAIK this is their first time dabbling in beauty products, which to me is an even more offensive fact that doesn't justify the price. I'll gladly take one for free in my birchbox, but I wouldn't even want to waste points on a bottle of nail polish that small. For that price point I'd rather have ChanelÂ


 OMG, yes! If I was going to buy polish that expensive, I would just get Chanel Peridot. I feel like I neeed it because my birthday is in August and I love that color, but it's too expensive. I'm making due with OPI Just Spotted the Lizard and Color Club Editorial, which are supposedly dupes for Peridot. All I know is the OPI and the CC are both the exact same color, down to the green and gold flash, sometimes weirdly blue, when I move. I've never seen Chanel Peridot in person, so I can't say how they compare to it.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *invisiblebike* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Was there no sneak peek video this month? I checked the channel yesterday and there was a video with the founders of Ruffian and some info on the polishes, but no sneak peek! I guess we'll have to wait until the 10th (or earlier, for the lucky ducks who get their boxes early).
> 
> ...


 I would say Fashion Week.  Clothing, jewelry, tickets, a camera, glitter...  Plus aren't the Ruffian Boys fashion designers?


----------



## jrenee (Aug 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *invisiblebike* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG, yes! If I was going to buy polish that expensive, I would just get Chanel Peridot. I feel like I neeed it because my birthday is in August and I love that color, but it's too expensive. I'm making due with OPI Just Spotted the Lizard and Color Club Editorial, which are supposedly dupes for Peridot. All I know is the OPI and the CC are both the exact same color, down to the green and gold flash, sometimes weirdly blue, when I move. I've never seen Chanel Peridot in person, so I can't say how they compare to it.


 You can check scrangie or thepolishaholic! Collectively they probably cover about 90+% of the peridot dupes

vs. Jessica Iridescent Eye (the one I have) http://www.scrangie.com/2012/03/chanel-peridot-comparison.html





vs. ChG Rare &amp; Radiant

http://www.thepolishaholic.com/2012/07/China-Glaze-New-Bohemian-Swatches-Comparisons-Review.html





vs. OPI JSTL





Vs. Color Club Editorial





GAP has one, not sure if it's still in stock. Maybelline has a similar one. Someone compiled a pic of a bunch:





etc etc. I'd say save your $30 and just buy a dupe for a 3rd of the price. The thing about polish is no one can tell the difference!


----------



## invisiblebike (Aug 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I would say Fashion Week.  Clothing, jewelry, tickets, a camera, glitter...  Plus aren't the Ruffian Boys fashion designers?


 


> Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree - Fashion Week seems to a good guess, especially since they're based in NYC and it's a September box!


 oh duh


----------



## missionista (Aug 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *invisiblebike* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> In other news, I have enough points to get something for $20. Anyone tried the Cotz sunscreen for sensitive skin? I'm trying to decide between that and the brush guard set.


 I haven't tried the Cotz yet, but I did get the brush guards at one point as a sample.  I thought I'd love them, but I hated them, and I don't think they helped my brushes at all.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You can check scrangie or thepolishaholic! Collectively they probably cover about 90+% of the peridot dupes
> 
> ...


I usually consider myself having a good eye for colors, in fact I can see more colors than my Hubby! HOWEVER......I can NOT see a difference with any of these at all! Crazy! LOL Excellent dupes, thanks for the post!


----------



## sabinebyrne (Aug 29, 2013)

I had the most amusing dream last night. I got my Birchbox, and my Ruffian polish (the whiteish one) came, and the top was unscrewed a bit, so the polish got all over the place. The last thing I thought before I woke up was, I need to email customer support. wtf? haha


----------



## roxysurfajk (Aug 29, 2013)

Ok I need some advice, I used a pumpkin mask and I had a reaction I never had before with any other skin care item, It seemed to burn my face. Fort the first 2 days my t zone was very red but on day three I noticed little bumps on my forehead when I woke up today it spread over my whole face. I have always had clear smooth skin now its all rough patches and bumps. I used aloe and the redness has gone down a bit. I made a appt to see a doctor but they cant fit me in for 2 weeks, I am in a foreign contry and dont have many options. Anyone else ever had this happen? If so any advice on what to do. Also not to be gross but the bumps are NOT puss filled just small bumps all over that feel real rough


----------



## KayEss (Aug 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had the most amusing dream last night. I got my Birchbox, and my Ruffian polish (the whiteish one) came, and the top was unscrewed a bit, so the polish got all over the place. The last thing I thought before I woke up was, I need to email customer support. wtf? haha


 I love having dreams about boxes! 



 They're easily the most fun, least stressful dreams I have. Sometimes I even go over the contents of the boxes for the month in my head when I'm trying to fall asleep. 



 Way better than counting sheep.  



 (I knew there was a sheep one somewhere!!)


----------



## KayEss (Aug 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *roxysurfajk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok I need some advice, I used a pumpkin mask and I had a reaction I never had before with any other skin care item, It seemed to burn my face. Fort the first 2 days my t zone was very red but on day three I noticed little bumps on my forehead when I woke up today it spread over my whole face. I have always had clear smooth skin now its all rough patches and bumps. I used aloe and the redness has gone down a bit. I made a appt to see a doctor but they cant fit me in for 2 weeks, I am in a foreign contry and dont have many options. Anyone else ever had this happen? If so any advice on what to do. Also not to be gross but the bumps are NOT puss filled just small bumps all over that feel real rough


 I didn't get the mask, but I had a very similar reaction (at least it sounds similar based on what you described) to Proactiv when I tried it.

My two cents: a. Stop using the mask if you haven't already (I'm sure you have). Give it to someone else or toss it. b. Use extremely mild cleansers and moisturizers for the next few days. Nothing too scented, nothing abrasive.

A doctor who can actually take a look at it will of course be able to tell you more, but hopefully discontinued use and taking it easy on your skin for a few days will help. Hopefully it will resolve itself and just get better over time since you're not continually applying it.

I'm also wondering if steaming (like heating up some water until it's steamy then holding your face close to the bowl with a towel draped over you so the steam is directed at your face) might help open up your pores and clean things out. Other ladies might be able to offer better advice in this regard but I don't think it could hurt.


----------



## roxysurfajk (Aug 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't get the mask, but I had a very similar reaction (at least it sounds similar based on what you described) to Proactiv when I tried it.
> 
> ...


 The steam thing is a very good idea, Ill give that a try, thanks. And yes I never used again and Ill just toss it. I would hate for a friend to have the same reaction. I bought some cotrizone cream and am going to try that. I really hope it goes away fast. How long did it take for yours to clear up after it happened to you?


----------



## Heather Hicks (Aug 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love having dreams about boxes!
> 
> ...


 I just love dreaming period. I've even dreamed full length movies twice. I have a vivid imagination, and if I get to sleep long enough to dream, it tends to come out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (No dreams about boxes yet though, lol!)


----------



## MissTrix (Aug 29, 2013)

I used to have dreams about playing Tetris when I was addicted to it in the late 80's.


----------



## audiophilekate (Aug 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *roxysurfajk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## KayEss (Aug 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *roxysurfajk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The steam thing is a very good idea, Ill give that a try, thanks. And yes I never used again and Ill just toss it. I would hate for a friend to have the same reaction. I bought some cotrizone cream and am going to try that. I really hope it goes away fast. How long did it take for yours to clear up after it happened to you?


 In that case it was significantly worse on the first and second day, then progressively better until by the fifth day I'm was totally back to normal. A friend probably wouldn't have a bad reaction since everyone has different skin but I guess it would be kind of awkward to be like "yeah, this made my skin TERRIBLE so I thought you should have it!" It just doesn't sound terribly generous even if they probably wouldn't have an adverse reaction. If I was near you I'd snatch it right up though!

Kate's suggestion about no makeup is definitely smart too. The less irritants the better, after all. I would understand the urge to use some foundation since obviously if your skin is doing crazy things you want to cover that up, but it's better if your skin can breathe so to speak. I hope the hydrocortisone cream works wonders for you!


----------



## Meggpi (Aug 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *roxysurfajk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The steam thing is a very good idea, Ill give that a try, thanks. And yes I never used again and Ill just toss it. I would hate for a friend to have the same reaction. I bought some cotrizone cream and am going to try that. I really hope it goes away fast. How long did it take for yours to clear up after it happened to you?


 I would write down/type up/copy and paste the ingredients in a text file somewhere in case you ever have another reaction to a product.  That way you can look at the ingredient list and see if there are any ingredients in common that might be the culprit.


----------



## KayEss (Aug 29, 2013)

> I just love dreaming period. I've even dreamed full length movies twice. I have a vivid imagination, and if I get to sleep long enough to dream, it tends to come out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (No dreams about boxes yet though, lol!)


 I wish I was like you! My imaginations uses itself for evil rather than good so I am prone to very vivid bad dreams. When I have a good or neutral one it is a godsend.


----------



## invisiblebike (Aug 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *roxysurfajk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The steam thing is a very good idea, Ill give that a try, thanks. And yes I never used again and Ill just toss it. I would hate for a friend to have the same reaction. I bought some cotrizone cream and am going to try that. I really hope it goes away fast. How long did it take for yours to clear up after it happened to you?


 I would try looking it up in the Cosmetics Cop Beautypedia. If the brand or product isn't reviews, I would check the ingredients against this ingredients dictionary. It could help you narrow down the culprit, as anything that's an irritant is rated as "poor." That way, you'll be able to check if anything new you try has the bad ingredients.

I have sensitive skin, so i'm used to religiously reading labels. I can't put fragranced things on my skin. Sometimes companies don't add fragrances, but they'll add fragrant essential oils which offer no benefit to the skin except for making it smell good AND irritate the heck out of it. I don't get it, quite frankly.


----------



## roxysurfajk (Aug 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I like the Aveeno hydrocortisone cream.  I know they're all the same ingredient, but my body seems to have the most favorable reaction to the Aveeno one.  In addition to the hydrocortisone cream, you might want to, like KayEss said, just use a mild cleanser and moisturizer.  Skip any other skincare products (especially astringents - OUCH!).  I would also go without wearing makeup until a few days after my skin had healed, but I know that's a pretty terrifying thought for some.  If you can do it though, I'd recommend it.  I have sensitive skin and have a tendency to have a reaction to new products.  It takes a few days for my skin to go back to normal, but it usually feels better once I clean my face and put on some of the Aveeno hydrocortisone cream.  I hope you feel better soon.


 Yeah no makeup for a few days, I dont wear it at the gym and til this clears up not leaving my house unless going to the gym lol....Thanks for the tip


----------



## roxysurfajk (Aug 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would write down/type up/copy and paste the ingredients in a text file somewhere in case you ever have another reaction to a product.  That way you can look at the ingredient list and see if there are any ingredients in common that might be the culprit.


 Super smart Idea.....Ill never use Micheal Todd stuff again...Dang you Ipsy I am sticking to Birchbox


----------



## roxysurfajk (Aug 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *invisiblebike* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I would try looking it up in the Cosmetics Cop Beautypedia. If the brand or product isn't reviews, I would check the ingredients against this ingredients dictionary. It could help you narrow down the culprit, as anything that's an irritant is rated as "poor." That way, you'll be able to check if anything new you try has the bad ingredients.
> ...


 Never heard of that Ill have to look that up, Thanks all you MUT ladies I needed some help and support


----------



## meaganola (Aug 29, 2013)

On the topic of dreams: I had an oddly specific dream the other night about using a particular mascara from my stash.  It was unbelievably mundane.  I had been going through my unopened tubes to see how many I have earlier that day, so that's probably why it was on my mind to be quickly dredged up by my subconscious.  I'm thinking that's a sign that I need to go ahead and use that particular mascara when it's time to switch tubes next month.

And that's why I'm convinced that I will get mascara in this month's box:  I received five from various sources last month, but I haven't received any in a while from Birchbox.  If I talk about mascara in this month's box as if it's a foregone conclusion, this is why.  It should not be construed as a real spoiler in any way.  I'm not even really a fan (I only use it to control my eyeshadow, although I do at least use it nowadays.  I didn't bother with it until about two months ago), but if I assume I'm getting it, I won't be disappointed when it shows up, and if I get a nice autumnal wine lipstain or natural oil-based fragrance from an indie perfumer instead, it will be an amazing surprise.


----------



## invisiblebike (Aug 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *roxysurfajk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Super smart Idea.....Ill never use Micheal Todd stuff again...Dang you Ipsy I am sticking to Birchbox


 oh, i just looked it up. they say the pumpkin mask is good for all skin types except sensitive. eek.


----------



## invisiblebike (Aug 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *roxysurfajk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Super smart Idea.....Ill never use Micheal Todd stuff again...Dang you Ipsy I am sticking to Birchbox


 i looked up the ingredients and narrowed down the ones that are irritants and linked to more info on why they're problematic. avoid these. everything else shouldn't be a problem for your skin. don't be scared off of pumpkin, it's actually wonderful for your skin!

Cucurbita Pepo (Pumpkin), Vaccinium Myrtillus (Bilberry) Fruit Extract, Saccharum Officinarum (Sugar Cane) Extract, Acer Saccharinum (Sugar Maple) Extract, *Citrus Aurantium Dulcis (Orange) Fruit Extract*,* Citrus Medica Limonum (Lemon) Extract,* Aloe Barbadensis (Organic Aloe) Juice, Vegetable Glycerin, Glycolic Acid, Sodium Benzoate, Glucolactone, Tocopherol (Vitamin E), Phenoxyethanol, Limnanthes Alba (Meadowfoam) Oil, Xanthan Gum (Polysaccharide Gum), Ascorbyl Palmitate (Vitamin C),* Cinnamomum Cassia (Cinnamon) Bark*, *Zingiber Officinale (Ginger) Root Powder*, Euterpe Oleracea (Acai Fruit) Pulp Powder, Myristica Fragrans (Nutmeg) Powder, Pimenta Officinalis (Allspice) Powder, *Rosmarinus Officnalis (Rosemary Oleoresin)*, *Azadirachta Indica (Neem) Oil*.


----------



## JamieO (Aug 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *invisiblebike* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> i looked up the ingredients and narrowed down the ones that are irritants and linked to more info on why they're problematic. avoid these. everything else shouldn't be a problem for your skin. don't be scared off of pumpkin, it's actually wonderful for your skin!
> ...


 Isn't cinnamon way irritating on sensitive skin? I have sensitive skin, and I haven't tried my mask yet, or ever in my life put anything with cinnamon in it on my face before that I can think of, but I would think it would cause some burning for sure!


----------



## invisiblebike (Aug 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Isn't cinnamon way irritating on sensitive skin? I have sensitive skin, and I haven't tried my mask yet, or ever in my life put anything with cinnamon in it on my face before that I can think of, but I would think it would cause some burning for sure!


yup!


----------



## Meggpi (Aug 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *invisiblebike* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> i looked up the ingredients and narrowed down the ones that are irritants and linked to more info on why they're problematic. avoid these. everything else shouldn't be a problem for your skin. don't be scared off of pumpkin, it's actually wonderful for your skin!
> ...


 I use neem oil in my garden as an organic pesticide  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I think it is traditionally used in southern Asia in cosmetics, but my only exposure to it is in gardening.


----------



## invisiblebike (Aug 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I use neem oil in my garden as an organic pesticide  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I think it is traditionally used in southern Asia in cosmetics, but my only exposure to it is in gardening.


lol i definitely wouldn't want to put a pesticide on my face.


----------



## Jamie P (Aug 29, 2013)

That is the issue with most skin care companies. They throw random stuff in for smells or just to sound interesting... but it's usually terrible for your skin so that counteracts any GOOD stuff they do put in.


----------



## Jeaniney (Aug 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is the issue with most skin care companies. They throw random stuff in for smells or just to sound interesting... but it's usually terrible for your skin so that counteracts any GOOD stuff they do put in.


 I think there's some truth to this, especially when it comes to moisturizer.  I have tried all kinds for face and body, but I always return to CeraVe (reminds me a lot of the embryolisse moisturizer).  It's so inexpensive, but it moisturizers exceptionally well and doesn't include crazy fragrances and the "extra" ingredients of high end moisturizers.

Companies know with the right amount of marketing people will shell out big $$ for anti-aging products.. and that's just what it is -- marketing!  Like specific moisturizers/creams for your eye area.. phhht, IMHO you don't need a separate, crazy priced eye cream.  A good moisturizer is all you need.

Obviously YMMV for everything, but this has been my experience as I've navigated the skincare industry.  With that said, I still love trying out the skincare stuff in birchbox-- but no way would I spend much money on a full sized product.


----------



## JamieO (Aug 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is the issue with most skin care companies. They throw random stuff in for smells or just to sound interesting... but it's usually terrible for your skin so that counteracts any GOOD stuff they do put in.


 I actually thought when I was reading the ingredients that it seemed like they were more concerned with making it smell like pumpkin pie than they were with making it good for your face. I mean, is all the allspice and nutmeg and cinnamon and ginger and whatnot _really _necessary? I am kind of afraid of my pumpkin mask now.


----------



## Jamie P (Aug 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think there's some truth to this, especially when it comes to moisturizer.  I have tried all kinds for face and body, but I always return to CeraVe (reminds me a lot of the embryolisse moisturizer).  It's so inexpensive, but it moisturizers exceptionally well and doesn't include crazy fragrances and the "extra" ingredients of high end moisturizers.
> ...


 I also love trying new products, but I read the label first now. After many years of red, irritated skin... I learned my lesson.


----------



## Moonittude (Aug 29, 2013)

> lol i definitely wouldn't want to put a pesticide on my face.


 I don't think neem oil is actually a pesticide. In India they use it for almost everything, and it is known to be an antioxidant. Sort of like how soaping up your dog and letting it stay on for a few minutes before rinsing will kill fleas. Cinnamon, on the other hand, is a crazy thing to put in any cosmetic, other than a lip plumper.


----------



## invisiblebike (Aug 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think there's some truth to this, especially when it comes to moisturizer.  I have tried all kinds for face and body, but I always return to CeraVe (reminds me a lot of the embryolisse moisturizer).  It's so inexpensive, but it moisturizers exceptionally well and doesn't include crazy fragrances and the "extra" ingredients of high end moisturizers.
> ...


 Love Cerave PM, it really does work wonders. It's so cheap too that I don't mind using 3-4 pumps to really cover my face and neck.

My dermatologist actually recommended it (I go to one that is in the same practice as Madonna's dermatologist, lol), and he also said most eye creams aren't really necessary (at least not for me) -- that taking cerave or any good facial moisturizer up to under the eye is plenty enough.

I'm actually making a few switches from more expensive skincare items to some really good quality drugstore ones. Like, I've been using First Aid Beauty Cleanser, which is a GREAT cleanser, but I can get the foaming facial cleanser for sensitive skin for less than half the price (it also comes with a couple extra ounces too, so woo).

I'm thinking of trying a couple of Paula's Choice products too. I'm so impressed with the research in her website, and I've heard good things. Plus, it's about the same price as what you'd pay for a good drugstore product, maybe a little more. Although the antioxidant serums are super affordable, only $20-ish (compared to, like, $90 for the Laura Mercier stuff I've been using).

I see my dermatologist tomorrow, and I'll go over my skincare options with him  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jamie P (Aug 29, 2013)

I love all of her stuff, but I'm looking for a cheap drugstore cleanser. I go through that faster and don't like having to order it online. I'm going to try Cetaphil soon.


----------



## invisiblebike (Aug 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jamie P* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love all of her stuff, but I'm looking for a cheap drugstore cleanser. I go through that faster and don't like having to order it online. I'm going to try Cetaphil soon.


 Glad to hear another vote for her. I'm looking into her serum, 1% BHA exfoliant, and daytime SPF moisturizers specifically (from the skin recovery line).

I'm thinking of giving that Olay cleanser for sensitive skin a try because it was rated so very highly in the PC Beautypedia. It's a little more than a dollar an ounce, which is not bad at all.

A lot of doctors recommend Cetaphil, but I see so much hand wringing over parabens. I'm gonna ask my dermatologist what his opinion is on parabens... As far as I can tell, there is no scientific research supporting that parabens are bad for you or have any long-term ill effects on your body, but who knows.

My other favorite drugstore must-haves are Eucerin Aquaphor (I use it on my lips, although the Eucerin Aquaphor formulated specifically for lips is supposed to be great and less sticky) and Eucerin Daily Replenishing Lotion.

I'm currently on the lookout for a great bodywash too. So many of the so-called fragrance free options are loaded with irritating fragrant essential oils. Like, the Dove for Sensitive Skin is unscented but still has fragrance and the Aveeno Skin Relief I bought recently is not so great for sensitive skin because it has a bunch of bad essential oils. Ugh!!


----------



## Jamie P (Aug 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *invisiblebike* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Glad to hear another vote for her. I'm looking into her serum, 1% BHA exfoliant, and daytime SPF moisturizers specifically (from the skin recovery line).
> ...


 That's the line I use currently. 

I don't mind fragrance in my body products... some reason I am only sensitive on my face. Eucerin is great... I used to use their redness line, but it doesn't have the extra good stuff that paula's choice does. And it was expensive.


----------



## sldb (Aug 29, 2013)

I love Paula's Choice! Almost all of my skincare is PC. I buy the huge bottles of cleanser off of her site -that way I don't have to order as often. She pretty regularly offers free shipping with no minimum, so watch for that if interested.


----------



## jkfinl (Aug 29, 2013)

> Earlier today I was on the Birchbox Facebook page and the September sneak peak video was on there! When I clicked on it to watch it told me the video was unavailable, so I refreshed the page and it was gone! WHHHHHHHHYYYYY? That is such a tease and not even fair!


 A true teaser


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Aug 29, 2013)

I actually thought when I was reading the ingredients that it seemed like they were more concerned with making it smell like pumpkin pie than they were with making it good for your face. I mean, is all the allspice and nutmeg and cinnamon and ginger and whatnot _reallyÂ _necessary? I am kind of afraid of my pumpkin mask now. Nutmeg, cinnamon, and ginger are all actually good for your skin....so says google. I've seen lots of mask recipes that use nutmeg and honey!


----------



## JC327 (Aug 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## linda37027 (Aug 29, 2013)

I was in TJ Maxx today and found the Jasmine peppermint feet wipes a pack of 25 for 3.99. Of course I got them. I almost bought the ones from birchbox when I was ordering my shampoo. I got the 2 wipes in my box and loved them. I only saw one pack. Having new brands come in my boxes, has made me recognize brands at TJ Maxx and know what to buy.


----------



## barbyechick (Aug 29, 2013)

i just noticed the new shop tab 'Find Your Shade'

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/find-your-shade

I like that they're trying this will definitely be at least a bit helpful in comparing shades to brands, but I can never tell by pictures when someone is closest to my shading and sometimes I really question what's considered medium and what's light (cause I swear there are times on sites the medium is lighter than the light they're just not caucasian lol)


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i just noticed the new shop tab 'Find Your Shade'
> 
> ...


 Wow this is helpful.... for people with warm undertones. I think there are maybe like 1-2 profiles with cool undertones :


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 29, 2013)

fox hunt via birchbox's instagram, i think i liked voting picture shade more that was a brownish orange, perfect fall color.

(still can't get over how small those nailpolish bottles are bahahahah)


----------



## BonnieBBon (Aug 29, 2013)

> i just noticed the new shop tab 'Find Your Shade' http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/find-your-shade I like that they're trying this will definitely be at least a bit helpful in comparing shades to brands, but I can never tell by pictures when someone is closest to my shading and sometimes I really question what's considered medium and what's light (cause I swear there are times on sites the medium is lighter than the light they're just not caucasian lol)


 Thanks for pointing that out!! Btw..... HELP!!!!! If I knew how to post pics on here I'd post one of the towering pile all around me. I decided to empty my closet and my drawers to clean ( chase memory boobie traps away) and organize. Now I'm a tiny person buried under a mountain of fabric. If I don't post again soon send out the dogs with food &amp; alcohol in their little pouches. I WILL BE ORGANIZED!! I might suffocate in jersey but I'll be organized!! Oh... Sad thought ... make up area next time O-O ok chatty break over... Note I keep typing instead of working......


----------



## tnorth1852 (Aug 29, 2013)

Today's Pick Two. Guess it's a good thing I have a mister. FAIL, Birchbox. Womp womp.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BonnieBBon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Thanks for pointing that out!!
> 
> Btw..... HELP!!!!! If I knew how to post pics on here I'd post one of the towering pile all around me. I decided to empty my closet and my drawers to clean ( chase memory boobie traps away) and organize. Now I'm a tiny person buried under a mountain of fabric. If I don't post again soon send out the dogs with food &amp; alcohol in their little pouches. I WILL BE ORGANIZED!! I might suffocate in jersey but I'll be organized!! Oh... Sad thought ... make up area next time O-O ok chatty break over... Note I keep typing instead of working......


 Good luck!  I'll be doing this soon to pack away summer stuff and haul out the sweaters!  Yay for fall!


----------



## KayEss (Aug 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What the heck?! There's a men's pick two for a reason...(not that a woman couldn't technically use those products, but come on.)


----------



## jmd252 (Aug 29, 2013)

> What the heck?! There's a men's pick two for a reason...(not that a woman couldn't technically use those products, but come on.)


 I got the arangara lotion, also. I'm pretty sure that one is a women's lotion. It smells ok...nice size to try, at least  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Probably a mistake. I know another member received a mens sample in her pick two and Birchbox rectified it, as far as I know. Definitely email them!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Aug 29, 2013)

> > Isn't cinnamon way irritating on sensitive skin? I have sensitive skin, and I haven't tried my mask yet, or ever in my life put anything with cinnamon in it on my face before that I can think of, but I would think it would cause some burning for sure!
> 
> 
> yup!


 Cinnamon is also an ingredient in many lip plumpers, isn't it? I can smell it and feel it working in the sample I got from Jane Iredale. I don't like it. And I would guess it's a good idea to avoid cinnamal and hexyl cinnamal, a key ingredient in Bath &amp; Body Works Sweet Cinnamon Pumpkin shower gel, which makes my skin freaking burn if I exfoliate before I use it. And omg I used it for shaving my arm pits once and they felt like they were on fire. If I use it and don't exfoliate before, it doesn't burn.


----------



## jkfinl (Aug 29, 2013)

Looks like the theme for September is vintage or retro.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Aug 29, 2013)

> Today's Pick Two. Guess it's a good thing I have a mister. FAIL, Birchbox. Womp womp.


 Yeah, that's exactly the pick two mystery I got.....sadly there was no man to use it included in the box.


----------



## BonnieBBon (Aug 29, 2013)

> Good luck! Â I'll be doing this soon to pack away summer stuff and haul out the sweaters! Â Yay for fall!


 Thanks Leigh!!! I need all the good luck I can get! Idk wth possessed me to think I could do all that in a day but everything is empty cleaned murphys oil soaped and the drawers are back together &amp; organized. Plus, old hole filled stuff out for the lady on freecycle that always asks for that stuff, a donate box &amp; a giveaway box. Sorta started on the closet but all the vacuuming, moping, laundry etc has me POOPED OUT! Looks like its gonna be a 2 day job. Ugh why don't I do this stuff more often?!?! It would be so much easier! When you start let me know &amp; I'll send you an rx kit of Advil lol I'm soooo happy it was invented right now!!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow this is helpful.... for people with warm undertones. I think there are maybe like 1-2 profiles with cool undertones :


 Absolutely.  And then there's the part where, uh, what's the point in updating our profiles since they're not matching undertones?  Caroline (as a side note, my closest match given the undertone issue) and Candice have radically different skintones, but they're both grouped under "light."


----------



## tnorth1852 (Aug 29, 2013)

> What the heck?! There's a men's pick two for a reason...(not that a woman couldn't technically use those products, but come on.)


 My thoughts, exactly! Luckily the mister likes evolution man, so it wasn't a total loss.


> I got the arangara lotion, also. I'm pretty sure that one is a women's lotion. It smells ok...nice size to try, at least  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 The lotion could definitely be used by a woman. Smells great!


> Probably a mistake. I know another member received a mens sample in her pick two and Birchbox rectified it, as far as I know. Definitely email them!


 I'm thinking about it! But I've already dealt with CS twice this month. Don't wanna end up on the naughty list  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


> Yeah, that's exactly the pick two mystery I got.....sadly there was no man to use it included in the box.


 I wouldn't have been angry if I found Patrick Dempsey in my pick two.


----------



## LinaMingo (Aug 29, 2013)

> Today's Pick Two. Guess it's a good thing I have a mister. FAIL, Birchbox. Womp womp.


 I got the same one today with my shampoo. I also have a mister and thought at first if maybe I selected the men's pick two.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm thinking about it! But I've already dealt with CS twice this month. Don't wanna end up on the naughty list


 I worry about that too. Idk what birchbox's policy is but I've been conscious about how much I contact CS-ers in general after my fiance told me that he had to flag repeat callers when he worked for AT&amp;T, even if it was for legitimate reasons. Sometimes you have to pick and choose your battles hahaha.


----------



## jannie135 (Aug 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thats the same one I got today! I had a feeling it was a men's sample.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Aug 29, 2013)

Thats mine tooooo.



> Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Holly120 (Aug 29, 2013)

I got the same lotion and a keratase conditioner foil...


----------



## AshJs3 (Aug 30, 2013)

> I worry about that too. Idk what birchbox's policy is but I've been conscious about how much I contact CS-ers in general after my fiance told me that he had to flag repeat callers when he worked for AT&amp;T, even if it was for legitimate reasons. Sometimes you have to pick and choose your battles hahaha.


 This is how I always feel. If I get a wrong or missing pick two, it's not a big deal. It's free. My coastal scents quad came broken, but I wasn't going to use it anyway so I didn't say anything. If it was something I was going to use, I might ask for another or definitely if something was messed up with an order. I'm worried that if people keep contacting them for every little thing to try to get points, they will start being less generous with them.


----------



## barbyechick (Aug 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Absolutely.  And then there's the part where, uh, what's the point in updating our profiles since they're not matching undertones?  Caroline (as a side note, my closest match given the undertone issue) and Candice have radically different skintones, but they're both grouped under "light."


 I wouldn't say cool undertones are exclusively 'light', I think that's actually part of what bugs me - usually warm undertones are just classified as medium without consideration of other factors. I can't tell you how many times I've walked into Sephora and been matched to something 3-4 shades darker just because of that. 



 (ex: illamasqua skin base, I couldn't decide between a 3 and a 4.5, the sephora lady insisted I was an 8.5 maybeeee a 7.5 lol)

At least birchbox didn't commit that issue, as every category seems to have a warm, cool, and neutral...I also love that they based it on what the women like best for their skin rather than just saying something should work best for them. Great first step!


----------



## nikkimouse (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm so bad at color matching even the new pictures on BB don't really help. I had to pull up several pictures of myself on my phone and hold them next to the BB ladies. I think I'm a Caroline... maybe... I don't know  *Sigh*  and when I tried to do the color match thing at Sephora their system was down.


----------



## jannie135 (Aug 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm so bad at color matching even the new pictures on BB don't really help. I had to pull up several pictures of myself on my phone and hold them next to the BB ladies. I think I'm a Caroline... maybe... I don't know  *Sigh*  and when I tried to do the color match thing at Sephora their system was down.


 The skin IQ is still... flawed I think... I kept getting radically different codes so they ended up just matching my foundation by eye and even then they still had trouble figuring out which shade worked best for me lol.


----------



## Charity1217 (Aug 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I wouldn't say cool undertones are exclusively 'light', I think that's actually part of what bugs me - usually warm undertones are just classified as medium without consideration of other factors.* I can't tell you how many times I've walked into Sephora and been matched to something 3-4 shades darker just because of that.
> ...


 When I go into Sephora anymore I don't let them "match" me anymore.  I have a drawer full of samples that are way to dark, and when I tell them that they reply "trust me, it is a perfect match".  Now I just grab 2 I think are the closest and ask for a sample.  The Skin IQ machine thing said I wear a 5 in UD Naked foundation and I have it in 3 and it is still a little too dark.  I go with what I know will work for my skin.



> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I worry about that too. Idk what birchbox's policy is but I've been conscious about how much I contact CS-ers in general after my fiance told me that he had to flag repeat callers when he worked for AT&amp;T, even if it was for legitimate reasons. Sometimes you have to pick and choose your battles hahaha.


 I worry about this also.  I just bought a full size amika hair mask and it leaked in the box. I decided not to contact them because I will still use it and it's only missing about 1/4 of the jar.  I contacted them in July about a missing sample and I'm nervous about contacting them again.  I also wonder about the return policy.  If you return too many purchases will you be flagged?  I've kept some things I can't use (like the Suki cleanser) because I don't want to be one of those people.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 30, 2013)

> I wouldn't say cool undertones are exclusively 'light', I think that's actually part of what bugs me - usually warm undertones are just classified as medium without consideration of other factors. I can't tell you how many times I've walked into Sephora and been matched to something 3-4 shades darker just because of that.Â
> 
> 
> 
> Â (ex: illamasqua skin base, I couldn't decide between a 3 and a 4.5, the sephora lady insisted I was an 8.5 maybeeee a 7.5 lol) At least birchbox didn't commit that issue, as every category seems to have a warm, cool, and neutral...I also love that they based it on what the women like best for their skin rather than just saying something should work best for them. Great first step!


 My point was that light cool tones need different colors than light warm tones (and fair only had a warm tone represented). It seems like samples are almost invariably sent out in warm tones, and getting a warm concealer is just as bad as getting a dark one for me. Neither one will work. (I even make supposedly neutral stuff go horribly wrong. I've tested stuff and had the MUA say, "Whoa, I've never seen it turn *that* color before!" It's like a super power.)


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> At least birchbox didn't commit that issue, as every category seems to have a warm, cool, and neutral...


 I ... would personally disagree. It's the way the organized the chart in three rows, but actually they don't each have a cool/warm/neutral. If you look on the left hand side http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/find-your-shade you can see what BB really classifies them as. There are two people who are light, two people who are light-medium, two mediums, everyone has only one. So....... unless if you are one of those exclusive 9 people they profiled, tough luck!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also, I would disagree with their classifications in general. They call Candace a "light" which I guess you can if you want but I'm close to that shade and I'd probably consider her and myself a medium...


----------



## barbyechick (Aug 30, 2013)

> I ... would personally disagree. It's the way the organized the chart in three rows, but actually they don't each have a cool/warm/neutral. If you look on the left hand sideÂ http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/find-your-shade Â you can see what BB really classifies them as. There are two people who are light, two people who are light-medium, two mediums, everyone has only one. So....... unless if you are one of those exclusive 9 people they profiled, tough luck!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also, I would disagree with their classifications in general. They call Candace a "light" which I guess you can if you want but I'm close to that shade and I'd probably consider her and myself a medium...


 I'll agree but I meant more that they didn't just do the usual 'warm tones/yellow undertones are medium' 'fair/pink undertones' are light. And at least on my screen they are registering as different undertones. It's a very common classification that has gladly been changing the last couple of years. It's actually only been really recently that I've been able to find warm light colors I did try to make the point that's its a great start and that it still had many problems, I was just pointing out that they were trying to address the color matching issues so yay.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 30, 2013)

I really think the Birchbox Fair to Light is really strange. Molly is the only Fair and she has warm undertones, but then Caroline is next and has rosy undertones, but she's considered Light??? My complexion has rosy undertones similar to Caroline's but I'm definitely Fair. I've tried Light foundations, concealers, BB Creams, etc. and I know for a fact I need the Fairest shade. Something just seems off with their list of girls LOL


----------



## kira685 (Aug 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, that's exactly the pick two mystery I got.....*sadly there was no man to use it included in the box*.


 LOL



> Originally Posted by *Holly120* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got the same* lotion and a keratase conditioner foil*...


 I got this exact pick 2 in one order, and my other order had CC polish in Put a Pin in it and a random perfume sample (vanille abricot). not bad to get for free - i had actually wanted the polish lol. Both of my orders had the shampoo. I've been using it and I really like it! but not enough to pay $34 for it lol


----------



## audiophilekate (Aug 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I wouldn't say cool undertones are exclusively 'light', I think that's actually part of what bugs me - usually warm undertones are just classified as medium without consideration of other factors. I can't tell you how many times I've walked into Sephora and been matched to something 3-4 shades darker just because of that.
> ...


----------



## invisiblebike (Aug 30, 2013)

Have you guys tried the Pantone Color IQ thingy at Sephora? It's interesting, but not 100% foolproof like I was hoping. The MUA tried the color for MUFE HD foundation ColorIQ recommended, and she wound up going a couple shades lighter because it didn't work out so well.

Finding just the right foundation is tricky even when you're trying it on in store. I can't imagine buying a new foundation online without swatching it first or getting a sample.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Aug 30, 2013)

There was a crazy line for the IQ thing when I went. (Thursday. 11 am. Sephora is busy... go figure) The associate ended up recommending a different shade than what the IQ thing said for pretty much every person in line. Don't forget that sephora sometimes has weird lighting too.



> Have you guys tried the Pantone Color IQ thingy at Sephora? It's interesting, but not 100% foolproof like I was hoping. The MUA tried the color for MUFE HD foundation ColorIQ recommended, and she wound up going a couple shades lighter because it didn't work out so well. Finding just the right foundation is tricky even when you're trying it on in store. I can't imagine buying a new foundation online without swatching it first or getting a sample.


----------



## invisiblebike (Aug 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> There was a crazy line for the IQ thing when I went. (Thursday. 11 am. Sephora is busy... go figure) The associate ended up recommending a different shade than what the IQ thing said for pretty much every person in line. Don't forget that sephora sometimes has weird lighting too.


luckily the sephora i go to is not that far from the exit and there's a huge skylight out the door too. the mua actually gave me a hand mirror to look at it in normal lighting/daylight!


----------



## audiophilekate (Aug 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *invisiblebike* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Have you guys tried the Pantone Color IQ thingy at Sephora? It's interesting, but not 100% foolproof like I was hoping. The MUA tried the color for MUFE HD foundation ColorIQ recommended, and she wound up going a couple shades lighter because it didn't work out so well.
> 
> Finding just the right foundation is tricky even when you're trying it on in store. I can't imagine buying a new foundation online without swatching it first or getting a sample.


 The problem with the Color IQ thing (at least for me) is that they don't have many options for cool-toned people with light skin.  I was matched pretty well for undertones, but not shade.  The foundation samples I took home were way too dark for me to actually use.  I had a Sephora employee just look at my face and match me to the foundation that matched my skin the best (4 shades lighter than what I was matched to 




).  If you have darker or warm-toned skin, it's probably pretty good though.  I'm glad I just use BB creams and found one that works with my skin tone.  Foundation really seems like too much of a hassle to me anyhow.


----------



## invisiblebike (Aug 30, 2013)

I wonder if the machine will be refined in the future. Sounds like it's not working quite right for a lot of people!


----------



## audiophilekate (Aug 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *invisiblebike* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder if the machine will be refined in the future. Sounds like it's not working quite right for a lot of people!


 The list of shades that are available needs to be increased (there are no options for any cool-toned, fair-skinned person below the "3rd lightest shade" option), but that would probably mean that they would need to get more foundations and companies would need to make more cool-toned foundation shades.  But, hey, one of the only ones that came up for me was the Kat Von D foundation and they seem to offer a pretty good variety of color options.  I was actually surprised by how light they go.  If it weren't so opaque, I might go in and try it.  The machine might need some tweaking, but I see the problem as being mostly with the amount of available options.


----------



## TXSlainte (Aug 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Good luck!  I'll be doing this soon to pack away summer stuff and haul out the sweaters!  Yay for fall!


 What is this thing you call "fall" and why don't I know what it is? Yesterday it was 102 degrees on my way home from work!


----------



## TXSlainte (Aug 30, 2013)

I got my order yesterday. I got the Beauty Protector, which came just in time, as I used the last bit of my sample yesterday morning. I also got the Whish Exfoliating Body whatever, because I love love the smell, and the free shampoo has the same coconutty scent! My Mystery pack had the Klorane dry shampoo I've been lusting after, and a packet of some thing I can't recall. 

It was a welcome package at the end of a no good, very bad, horrible day (it's my first week back at work after summer vacation, and I was so miserable I sat in my car and cried while listening to my meditation app at lunch.) 

Hello, 3 day weekend.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Holly120 (Aug 30, 2013)

> Hehe, it'll be awhile here as well, it was 65 on Christmas last year! Â And then it always turns miserable halfway through January... *sigh*. Fall is a state of mind though, and I will wear my boots! Â And scarves! Â Maybe with a tank top instead of a sweater, but still. Â And I hope you get some cool breezes in TX soon!


 I'm in Texas and sometimes I think we have two seasons, summer and winter! Crazily enough though we had snow last Christmas! I've never had that happen in my 30ish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> years! My mom always laughs at me because if the high is in the 60's I want to wear sweaters because otherwise I'd never get to!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Heather Hicks (Aug 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My point was that light cool tones need different colors than light warm tones (and fair only had a warm tone represented). It seems like samples are almost invariably sent out in warm tones, and getting a warm concealer is just as bad as getting a dark one for me. Neither one will work. (I even make supposedly neutral stuff go horribly wrong. I've tested stuff and had the MUA say, "Whoa, I've never seen it turn *that* color before!" It's like a super power.)





> Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'll agree but I meant more that they didn't just do the usual 'warm tones/yellow undertones are medium' 'fair/pink undertones' are light. And at least on my screen they are registering as different undertones. It's a very common classification that has gladly been changing the last couple of years. It's actually only been really recently that I've been able to find warm light colors
> 
> I did try to make the point that's its a great start and that it still had many problems, I was just pointing out that they were trying to address the color matching issues so yay.





> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really think the Birchbox Fair to Light is really strange. Molly is the only Fair and she has warm undertones, but then Caroline is next and has rosy undertones, but she's considered Light??? My complexion has rosy undertones similar to Caroline's but I'm definitely Fair. I've tried Light foundations, concealers, BB Creams, etc. and I know for a fact I need the Fairest shade. Something just seems off with their list of girls LOL


 I know I'm a tad late to this particular discussion, but I'd love some advice on this area. I always thought I was a cool. But then, I read something which said you should look to your undertone and disregard anything that has happened to your skin since birth. Since I have mild rosacea, I'm guessing that means I need to find a way to take reddish cheeks out of the equation. So after having thought I was cool for years, I am now questioning that.

I have heard of a few different ways to find your undertone. One that was new to me was taking your thumb and pressing hard against your forearm for 10 seconds. You pull your thumb away and look to see if your skin flashes yellow or pink immediately after removing the thumb. It only flashes for probably less than a second, so you have to be quick. This was a suggestion I read on Sephora's discussion board. I've also heard of looking at your veins to see if they are more blue (cool), green (warm), or blue-green (neutral). Then there's the question about whether you look better in silver (cool) or yellow gold (warm).

When I did the Skin IQ (just the one time) I came out with a Y for warm yellow undertones. I was pretty shocked. I did the thumb press trick, and it seemed to flash yellow, but just barely. When I look at my veins, they look blue-green to me. Also, I'm not sure about the silver or gold thing. I think I look better in silver though, if I had to guess. So these 'tricks' give me different answers. As a result, at this point, I am almost wondering if I might be primarily neutral? If so, isn't it harder to find foundation if you have fair but neutral skin?

After the Skin IQ test, I bought Makeup Forever's HD foundation in 117--light, but warm. When I got home to see they offered 115--light, but cool--I ordered it too. My plan was to do swatches of the two side by side to see which looked best and return the other one if I needed to do so. Well, I haven't done so on my face yet because I'm waiting for a non-rainy, non-cloudy day to test the foundation in the sun outside. However, I did swatch yellow beside pink on my arm. I thought the pink looked best. The yellow was sickly looking. Then, it hit me. If they are basically the same lightness but just one is warm and the other cool, why not use 1 drop of each, mix it, and apply them? I thought this would help me see if neutral looked best on me. Sure enough, it did. But since MUF decided in their infinite wisdom that a 116 shade of neutral was not necessary (if it ever did exist at all) I would have to keep both bottles--expensive and a hassle. Again, pink was better than yellow, but once I put on the mix of the two, the pink looked too pink. Am I crazy? Am I reading too much into this?  In other words, could this just be something unique to MUF or does it really suggest I might look best in neutrals? I know I need to try it on my jawbone and go out in daylight. I'm going to do that. But I would like to know how to interpret the results.

Sorry. I guess I did my typical essay length post, but I would love advice from anyone who really knows their stuff in this area. Thanks a million!!!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Aug 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The list of shades that are available needs to be increased (there are no options for any cool-toned, fair-skinned person below the "3rd lightest shade" option), but that would probably mean that they would need to get more foundations and companies would need to make more cool-toned foundation shades.  But, hey, one of the only ones that came up for me was the Kat Von D foundation and they seem to offer a pretty good variety of color options.  I was actually surprised by how light they go.  If it weren't so opaque, I might go in and try it.  The machine might need some tweaking, but I see the problem as being mostly with the amount of available options.


 I will say this for those who do have cool tones and can't find something light enough but can find a good match which is simply too dark. I just found out about something called Manic Panic's Dreamtone in white. Someone said you can mix it with foundation that's too dark to lighten it up. I bought Urban Decay's Naked foundation in 3.5 because .5 would've probably been too light for me. If I determine I'm a cool, I will be able to use Dreamtone to lighten up the UD. And, it is inexpensive, vegan, with good ingredients. Yah!


----------



## wadedl (Aug 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Holly120* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm in Texas and sometimes I think we have two seasons, summer and winter! Crazily enough though we had snow last Christmas! I've never had that happen in my 30ish
> 
> ...


 60 is freezing here in San Diego. Jacket weather. lol

We finally hit the 90's today. First time this summer I think. All you people talking about Fall we just started summer. The main advantage to that is I bought a new swimsuit for $5 today! It said the original price was $172. We went to the beach during the summer with some friends and froze. The kids huddled under a sideways beach umbrella to get out of the wind in June.


----------



## barbyechick (Aug 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...






 I bet all of us could fill a whole thread with similar problems, don't worry as far as I can tell this is super common. It may just be brands too - MUFE tends to be on the warmer side but there are certain brands who are really good at hitting different undertones within a certain shade - for example some companies actually have one shade in different undertones (say a 10 in warm, neutral, and cool and then going up to a 20 to a shade darker there are even some that distinguish between warm and olive). Let me know if you find the magic formula cause so far it's just samples, samples, samples and always the kind you can take home and check out for a day - buying a shade on the spot rarely works out lol.

I mean I still haven't found a foundation that is amazing, pretty close but still no, it's always too pink or too orange, one dayyyy!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Aug 31, 2013)

I was matched as a 4Y05, but the two foundations I wanted to try (tarte full coverage and kat von d tattoo didn't have a corresponding shade, so she matched me in Light Beige and Light 48 respectively and they both looked amazing, turns out those are both matches for 1R06,

Never once has someone told me I have yellow undertones, but I do like when a foundation is neutral, so maybe I like pink undertoned foundations on my yellow skin because it ends up having a neutralizing effect. 

I quite enjoy the fact that they are doing more to help you find matches, because before this it was just little photoshopped swatches, I appreciate the work that went into grouping the foundations by shade, and you can tell they really tried to do close matches, because each color iq has a totally different group of products.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Aug 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thank you so much!!! 



 I don't feel as weird now about not being able to tell if I am warm, cool, or neutral. I also won't read so much into all brands based on just MUFE. I am glad I heard about the trick with the Manic Panic Dreamtone though. So if I do find something that looks good on me but for it being too dark, I can try to lighten it up before shipping it back to Sephora or just writing off the money for a drugstore brand.


----------



## jennm149 (Aug 31, 2013)

> I was matched as a 4Y05, but the two foundations I wanted to try (tarte full coverage and kat von d tattoo didn't have a corresponding shade, so she matched me in Light Beige and Light 48 respectively and they both looked amazing, turns out those are both matches for 1R06, Never once has someone told me I have yellow undertones, but I do like when a foundation is neutral, so* maybe I like pink undertoned foundations on my yellow skin because it ends up having a neutralizing effect.Â * I quite enjoy the fact that they are doing more to help you find matches, because before this it was just little photoshopped swatches, I appreciate the work that went into grouping the foundations by shade, and you can tell they really tried to do close matches, because each color iq has a totally different group of products.


 I think a lot of us do that, including the BB staffers they used as models. If you use the "start with your current foundation" feature on the ColorIQ page to check the products used by the BB "models" -- even within each person they are very different. I was IQ'd 4Y04 (and it IS a good match, to my surprise) but have used a 1R05 BB ceam without an issue. The coverage and texture are probably important -- the heavier the coverage, the more obvious any mismatch will be, I suppose. Anyway, I was just fascinated that no two of the products used by any one of the models had the same ColorIQ match.


----------



## invisiblebike (Aug 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think a lot of us do that, including the BB staffers they used as models. If you use the "start with your current foundation" feature on the ColorIQ page to check the products used by the BB "models" -- even within each person they are very different. I was IQ'd 4Y04 (and it IS a good match, to my surprise) but have used a 1R05 BB ceam without an issue. The coverage and texture are probably important -- the heavier the coverage, the more obvious any mismatch will be, I suppose.
> 
> Anyway, I was just fascinated that no two of the products used by any one of the models had the same ColorIQ match.


 
Interesting.

I actually tried MUFE invisible HD foundation because I had heard things about it, but I didn't realize it was fragranced and just wearing it a few hours made my skin ITCH! It was fine when I took it off, my skin wasn't super red or anything.


----------



## Holly120 (Aug 31, 2013)

I haven't seen the iq match thing but I know it must still be better than the mua at our MAC counter! In a 3 month span (fall into winter) they started with C4. The next time it was NC42! There is nooooooo way! I an probably really around nc25-30....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluemustang (Aug 31, 2013)

I want to get matched at Sephora.. I wonder how accurate it will be. I'm light-medium with cool tones and I get red cheeks. They always choose shades that are too light and I look bizarro.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What is this thing you call "fall" and why don't I know what it is? Yesterday it was 102 degrees on my way home from work!


Before I even looked at your profile name or saw underneath it what state you were from I read this post and thought: Yep.....she's from Texas. LOL


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Aug 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Before I even looked at your profile name or saw underneath it what state you were from I read this post and thought: Yep.....she's from Texas. LOL


 Haha! Same! All the other girls on campus and I are dreaming of when Texas weather will let us wear sweater and leggings and not look crazy.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Aug 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *invisiblebike* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Aug 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my order yesterday. I got the Beauty Protector, which came just in time, as I used the last bit of my sample yesterday morning. I also got the Whish Exfoliating Body whatever, because I love love the smell, and the free shampoo has the same coconutty scent! My Mystery pack had the Klorane dry shampoo I've been lusting after, and a packet of some thing I can't recall.
> 
> ...


 Sorry to hear that, hope you have a great weekend!


----------



## elizabethrose (Aug 31, 2013)

What's this month's theme!?  Vintage?


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> What's this month's theme!?  Vintage?


 Right now the guesses are either Vintage or Fashion Week!  Hopefully we find out soon!


----------



## invisiblebike (Aug 31, 2013)

they'll probably post the sneak peek video on tuesday.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Aug 31, 2013)

As far as the color matching Sephora IQ system goes, does it even have a way to account for neutrals? All I see is people saying they are Y or R coded, but no N's. I got coded Y. Thought I was an R, but finally read that you need to discount issues like red cheeks due to mild rosacea when finding your undertone. Ok. But I still don't think I'm really a warm Y fully. I think I am fairly neutral but perhaps leaning a touch warm. The IQ number I got was not only too warm but also too dark. I wanted to try MUFE HD. They started with the recommended 120. Tried 118 next but it was still a touch too dark. Then they tried 117 and said it was a good match. It seemed so in the store, but when I got home, put it all over my face, I thought I looked sickly yellow. I ordered 115 and oddly I may like it a bit better, but it is a touch too pink. Hence, this is one reason why I think I am more neutral than anything. When I mixed the two together it looked much better. As if HD weren't expensive enough for 1 bottle--now it seems I need 2! I think 118 is the first neutral in the line, so I don't really have a lighter, neutral option. Has anyone else had this problem--needing neutral but pretty doggone light?


----------



## jkfinl (Aug 31, 2013)

> they'll probably post the sneak peek video on tuesday.


 Yeh can't wait !!!!


----------



## jkfinl (Aug 31, 2013)

September is birch boxes 3rd birthday.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Aug 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jkfinl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> September is birch boxes 3rd birthday.


 yep! my guess was vintage birthday party!


----------



## barbyechick (Aug 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> As far as the color matching Sephora IQ system goes, does it even have a way to account for neutrals? All I see is people saying they are Y or R coded, but no N's. I got coded Y. Thought I was an R, but finally read that you need to discount issues like red cheeks due to mild rosacea when finding your undertone. Ok. But I still don't think I'm really a warm Y fully. I think I am fairly neutral but perhaps leaning a touch warm. The IQ number I got was not only too warm but also too dark. I wanted to try MUFE HD. They started with the recommended 120. Tried 118 next but it was still a touch too dark. Then they tried 117 and said it was a good match. It seemed so in the store, but when I got home, put it all over my face, I thought I looked sickly yellow. I ordered 115 and oddly I may like it a bit better, but it is a touch too pink. Hence, this is one reason why I think I am more neutral than anything. When I mixed the two together it looked much better. As if HD weren't expensive enough for 1 bottle--now it seems I need 2! I think 118 is the first neutral in the line, so I don't really have a lighter, neutral option. Has anyone else had this problem--needing neutral but pretty doggone light?


 i've gone with a few friends to see what they get matched up and I haven't seen anyone get neutral yet so you may be right, it's always hard. i'm technically a pale olive which is closest to warm but they all have too much red so I wonder how it works that out. I love mufe because it has so many warm options but for a brand that specializes in neutrals maybe there's a niche? You're right there's no way having to buy two bottles is the answer! Good luck!

I've heard great things about Becca and Maybelline's Fit for finding neutral undertones, not sure if you've given those a try


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Holly120* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I haven't seen the iq match thing but I know it must still be better than the mua at our MAC counter! In a 3 month span (fall into winter) they started with C4. The next time it was NC42! There is nooooooo way! I an probably really around nc25-30....





nc42? wow. i'm a woman of color and i'm a nc42 only when i tan, lol


----------



## mariahk83 (Sep 1, 2013)

OT - but I know many of us loathe CC polishes...but I bought the 2013 holo collection of theirs and WOW!!  beautiful....now if BB would send us minis of those, i'd be a happy camper!


----------



## Holly120 (Sep 1, 2013)

> nc42? wow. i'm a woman of color and i'm a nc42 only when i tan, lol


 Lol! I still have the studio fix powder foundation for ya!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Sep 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OT - but I know many of us loathe CC polishes...but I bought the 2013 holo collection of theirs and WOW!!  beautiful....now if BB would send us minis of those, i'd be a happy camper!


Oh my goodness.....WANT!


----------



## Meggpi (Sep 1, 2013)

All the Color Club hologram colors were clearanced at Meijer last time I was there, for anyone who as that store in the area.  It was a while ago, I don't typically shop there.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OT - but I know many of us loathe CC polishes...but I bought the 2013 holo collection of theirs and WOW!!  beautiful....now if BB would send us minis of those, i'd be a happy camper!


 This one is my favorite!  What color is it?  Looks slightly peachier than Put A Pin In It...


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Holly120* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Lol! I still have the studio fix powder foundation for ya!!




do you mean as a trade? 

on another note, i just got color iq'd at sephora today and i'm a 3y10. when i went last month in florida, i was a 3y09. i tried on one of the foundations that the system recommended and it worked. i don't know how i keep tanning in the mountains. could it be because i'm at a higher elevation?


----------



## lexxies22 (Sep 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ummm..guys? This is definitely OT, but I would really appreciate any of you that are spiritually/religiously/or otherwise inclined to please send up a few prayers/chants/vibes for myself and anyone else currently in potential danger in the Middlle East...I'm in Beirut for the next few weeks, and with the recent bombings and escalating war in Syria, things aren't looking very promising at the moment...thank you in advance


 I miss you!!! I can't wait to chat with you soon as soon you're back in the states... *praying for you* Hopefully, you're prepared for the worst. That's so sad.. Hurry it up; come home!


----------



## jkfinl (Sep 1, 2013)

The theme for Sept. has to be vintage. One of the items everyone is getting is the Ruffian nail polish. The Ruffian manicure is a manicure from the 1930's when ladies left the base of their nails untainted.


----------



## JamieO (Sep 1, 2013)

> The theme for Sept. has to be vintage. One of the items everyone is getting is the Ruffian nail polish. The Ruffian manicure is a manicure from the 1930's when ladies left the base of their nails untainted.


Its still a good possiblity, but the polishes are named for the fashion label Ruffian, who created the polishes.


----------



## jkfinl (Sep 1, 2013)

Background






Thank you are correct


----------



## jkfinl (Sep 1, 2013)

> Its still a good possiblity, but the polishes are named for the fashion label Ruffian, who created the polishes.


 Whoops, I'm new at this. Yes you are correct. Thanks


----------



## jkfinl (Sep 1, 2013)

> fox hunt via birchbox's instagram, i think i liked voting picture shade more that was a brownish orange, perfect fall color. (still can't get over how small those nailpolish bottles are bahahahah)


 I love small nail polishes because I get bored easily. I don't usually like to wear the same color more than twice.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Sep 1, 2013)

> I love small nail polishes because I get bored easily. I don't usually like to wear the same color more than twice.


 I have a similar thought process about small polishes! If I decide I really love something I can always get another bottle.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jkfinl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love small nail polishes because I get bored easily. I don't usually like to wear the same color more than twice.


 I agree, I have so many bottles of Zoya that I've only used once or twice. But for me, that fact doesn't justify the price. At $10 for .17oz they would be $29 for .5oz (the size of a zoya nail polish). On the other hand, all of those bottles of Zoya I've only used a few times I only paid like $4 in most of their BOGO promos. For a brand that has never produced a beauty product that is obscene. I could never see myself spending cash or points on these polishes, but that might change when I try one.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Sep 1, 2013)

I like the small bottles because except for Sally Hansen clear quick dry top coat I never use up a big bottle. Really hoping I get the Hedge Fund color, I need a nice green for Fall, and I'm doing a no-buy.


----------



## mariahk83 (Sep 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This one is my favorite!  What color is it?  Looks slightly peachier than Put A Pin In It...


 cosmic fate - it's the 2013 halo hues collection - i bought them all on amazon


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

OT - but I know many of us loathe CC polishes...but I bought the 2013 holo collection of theirs and WOW!!  beautiful....now if BB would send us minis of those, i'd be a happy camper!













I have the color Eternal Beauty and I just ordered another of their holos, Wild At Heart, that wasn't part of the holographic collections. I LOVE Color Club holos!


----------



## Holly120 (Sep 2, 2013)

> I agree, I have so many bottles of Zoya that I've only used once or twice. But for me, that fact doesn't justify the price. At $10 for .17oz they would be $29 for .5oz (the size of a zoya nail polish). On the other hand, all of those bottles of Zoya I've only used a few times I only paid like $4 in most of their BOGO promos. For a brand that has never produced a beauty product that is obscene. I could never see myself spending cash or points on these polishes, but that might change when I try one.


 I totally agree. Whether or not I use a full size polish is irrelevant. I can not stand to pay that much for a "mini" polish. The price on these is ridiculous! What if my mom or a friend wants to try it? I'd be hoarding it at that price!!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jkfinl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love small nail polishes because I get bored easily. I don't usually like to wear the same color more than twice.


 For the same reason, I've kind of made peace with getting perfume samples, though I still have Birchbox set to no more than 6 a year. And it isn't like I don't have full size bottles either. I have too many of those too. But now that I have my new baby shih tsu, my makeup vial collection is dwindling. If I dare to leave a vial out, she will find it. Perfume attracts her like crazy!


----------



## Holly120 (Sep 2, 2013)

> For the same reason, I've kind of made peace with getting perfume samples, though I still have Birchbox set to no more than 6 a year. And it isn't like I don't have full size bottles either. I have too many of those too. But now that I have my new baby shih tsu, my makeup vial collection is dwindling. If I dare to leave a vial out, she will find it. Perfume attracts her like crazy!


 Sooooo cute!! She is such a girl!! I love Shih Tzus! My first dog baby was a shih tzu named Chloe (after the perfume)!


----------



## jkfinl (Sep 2, 2013)

> I agree, I have so many bottles of Zoya that I've only used once or twice. But for me, that fact doesn't justify the price. At $10 for .17oz they would be $29 for .5oz (the size of a zoya nail polish). On the other hand, all of those bottles of Zoya I've only used a few times I only paid like $4 in most of their BOGO promos. For a brand that has never produced a beauty product that is obscene. I could never see myself spending cash or points on these polishes, but that might change when I try one.


 I agree I would never spend that much on nail polish, full size or small.


----------



## skylola123 (Sep 2, 2013)

I can't believe this will be their 3rd year running this company. That is crazy! Time passes by so quickly. I'm excited for this box solely for the nailpolish.


----------



## csb55 (Sep 2, 2013)

It looks like they are putting up the September place holder sites for box variations (up to 25 as of now).

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb1

I apologize in advance if someone posted this already.


----------



## simplyatomic (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm new here and had to join since I have been reading this site for months. I almost cancelled Birchbox two months ago when they kept sending me hair ties and hair products even though I have a pixie cut. I am SO glad I didnt.. I have never loved a lipstick like I love the one I got last month. ( I didnt even complain they also sent me the bobby pins, I loved it so much!) Can't ait for more spoilers since I have no patience for surprises.


----------



## JamieO (Sep 2, 2013)

I



> I'm new here and had to join since I have been reading this site for months. I almost cancelled Birchbox two months ago when they kept sending me hair ties and hair products even though I have a pixie cut. I am SO glad I didnt.. I have never loved a lipstick like I love the one I got last month. ( I didnt even complain they also sent me the bobby pins, I loved it so much!) Can't ait for more spoilers since I have no patience for surprises.


 Isn't there an option now in the quiz, when they ask about hair type, that says something like "my hair is too short to put in a ponytail"? Hopefully that means they won't keep sending you hair ties and stuff. I dropped BB in April and then signed back up last month, and the quiz options were all totally changed. I like that they're attempting to limit sending perfumes to people who don't want them, and that they also give you the option to pick which sorts of lifestyle items you get, so you can opt out of food products if you have allergies and whatnot.


----------



## angienharry (Sep 2, 2013)

> I'm new here and had to join since I have been reading this site for months. I almost cancelled Birchbox two months ago when they kept sending me hair ties and hair products even though I have a pixie cut. I am SO glad I didnt.. I have never loved a lipstick like I love the one I got last month. ( I didnt even complain they also sent me the bobby pins, I loved it so much!) Can't ait for more spoilers since I have no patience for surprises.


 Welcome to makeup talk!


----------



## simplyatomic (Sep 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I
> 
> Isn't there an option now in the quiz, when they ask about hair type, that says something like "my hair is too short to put in a ponytail"? Hopefully that means they won't keep sending you hair ties and stuff. I dropped BB in April and then signed back up last month, and the quiz options were all totally changed. I like that they're attempting to limit sending perfumes to people who don't want them, and that they also give you the option to pick which sorts of lifestyle items you get, so you can opt out of food products if you have allergies and whatnot.


It does and I had that I had short hair. I complained on their FB and got a canned response. I have hair ties and products galore for hair I dont have hahaha


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *simplyatomic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It does and I had that I had short hair. I complained on their FB and got a canned response. I have hair ties and products galore for hair I dont have hahaha


 same here. along with these bobby pins. does it look like we have hair to put in a ponytail in our mut pictures birchbox? the ladies at ulta and sephora kept trying to give me hair samples this weekend. so annoying when i obviously shaved my head last week, lol


----------



## JC327 (Sep 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OT - but I know many of us loathe CC polishes...but I bought the 2013 holo collection of theirs and WOW!!  beautiful....now if BB would send us minis of those, i'd be a happy camper!


 Those look amazing!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *simplyatomic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm new here and had to join since I have been reading this site for months. I almost cancelled Birchbox two months ago when they kept sending me hair ties and hair products even though I have a pixie cut. I am SO glad I didnt.. I have never loved a lipstick like I love the one I got last month. ( I didnt even complain they also sent me the bobby pins, I loved it so much!) Can't ait for more spoilers since I have no patience for surprises.


 Welcome!


----------



## thinkpink7l7 (Sep 2, 2013)

Just saw a new (?) gift with purchase! http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/birchbox-bonus-shop/gorjana-large-aurora-necklace-swp

Seems like a nice necklace! But there is no pick two option in the bonus shop for me.  Do other people have it in the bonus shop?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *thinkpink7l7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just saw a new (?) gift with purchase! http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/birchbox-bonus-shop/gorjana-large-aurora-necklace-swp
> 
> Seems like a nice necklace! But there is no pick two option in the bonus shop for me.  Do other people have it in the bonus shop?


 saw that and was really interested in getting it if i get a anniversary code for september, but then i noticed you need a code to get the necklace so it looks like it won't be combine-able with any other promos (besides points) :[


----------



## Kristen121 (Sep 2, 2013)

> OT - but I know many of us loathe CC polishes...but I bought the 2013 holo collection of theirs and WOW!! Â beautiful....now if BB would send us minis of those, i'd be a happy camper!


 Wow! Love these. Just ordered the whole collection from amazon.


----------



## Momsgotmail (Sep 2, 2013)

I didn't see a pick 2 either, which is a bummer!  I would have used the code 20OFF to get the special edition box and a pack of model co lipsticks...


----------



## Lanai12 (Sep 2, 2013)

The sneak peek video is up. I want to try it all.


----------



## msladyday (Sep 2, 2013)

Theme is Heritage


----------



## AshJs3 (Sep 2, 2013)

Great sneak peek! Can't wait!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *msladyday* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 Literally I just went "_NO_"

Why Heritage? why not origin stories? ugh. Heritage is a pretty loaded word.

Also, after seeing the super cute / actually informative and not fake enthusiasm Julep video on their cleansing oil, I'm really tired of the fake upbeatness of the BB girls. And I haven't even gotten to the part about the products yet


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Sep 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Literally I just went "_NO_"
> 
> ...


 Yeah my initial reaction was "ICK. NO" too. Meh... at least I can just scroll down and get the list of products instead of suffering through the whole thing.


----------



## sbeam36 (Sep 2, 2013)

Yay! A lot of the stuff looks awesome!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 2, 2013)

this sneak peak is great! awesome variety of stuff that is newish to BB.


----------



## elizabethrose (Sep 2, 2013)

What a great sneak peek!

 I'd be happy with any of the products- except I really don't want the Serge Normant.. I got the dry shampoo spray and I used it once and it absolutely demolished my hair.. my hair hates dry shampoo.  BUT I'm excited for the nail polish, I love Amika, Yes To, Benefit.. I would KILL for the Jouer lipstick.  LOVE Jouer.  I got a red lipstick two months ago (Party Proof Peony), so we'll see.  I love red lipsticks though so I always want more!
Edit: Spoilers!  Whoops!


----------



## emvee (Sep 2, 2013)

Two of them were foil packets ugh! ðŸ˜’


----------



## birdiebijou (Sep 2, 2013)

> The sneak peek video is up. I want to try it all.


 Oooh, looks like a fantastic month!!!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *emvee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Two of them were foil packets ugh! ðŸ˜’


 *some* foil packets are a given at this point.... it's just easier to use and more affordable for some products.


----------



## msladyday (Sep 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Also, after seeing the super cute / actually informative and not fake enthusiasm Julep video on their cleansing oil, I'm really tired of the fake upbeatness of the BB girls. And I haven't even gotten to the part about the products yet


 ...I'm so glad it's not just me.  I found myself mentally adding "like" and "totes" throughout the entire video..


----------



## mariahk83 (Sep 2, 2013)

NO MORE BB/CC/DD.... CREAMS PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  rahhhhhhh


----------



## LinaMingo (Sep 2, 2013)

Actually excited for this one thanks for sharing


----------



## lexxies22 (Sep 2, 2013)

Just watched the sneak peek video. I'm actually more excited for Sept. box that I haven't been that excited for about 3 months. Now for the mani style: I'm getting inspired! I'm on mobile and cannot do spoiler box or color text change on products that I'm wishing for.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Sep 2, 2013)

Excited for everything except hair products. Hoping for lots of lovely makeup and Hedge Fund polish


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 2, 2013)

Ooooh lots of goodness in the sneak peek! I'm excited about September!!!


----------



## meaganola (Sep 2, 2013)

I really wish they would separate the new/featured-in-the-shop stuff into its own video. The items that stand out the most to me are the Jouer and Elizabeth Arden things, but those were not box items, just products that have been recently added to the shop.


----------



## nikkimouse (Sep 2, 2013)

Not very much in the video was exciting to me.


----------



## msladyday (Sep 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I really wish they would separate the new/featured-in-the-shop stuff into its own video. The items that stand out the most to me are the Jouer and Elizabeth Arden things, but those were not box items, just products that have been recently added to the shop.







  I had to reel in my excitement in for lippie products...


----------



## AshJs3 (Sep 3, 2013)

I've been inundated with lip stuff lately so I'm actually glad that stuff won't be in the boxes! I think I've gotten a lip product in at least 1 of my last few months boxes and a lot from other subs.


----------



## sabinebyrne (Sep 3, 2013)

I am GOING to get either that dry shampoo or facial moisturizer. Not because I want them, but because BB insists on my having all the dry shampoos and stuff for dry skin... even though I can't use dry powdery stuff on my hair and my skin is oily.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I am SUPER looking forward to the Ruffian, though!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 3, 2013)

In case anyone needs a happy boost (for when you wake up lol) I just saw this one the BB facebook comments:

Quote: Any chance you girls could add captions to your videos?? I'm deaf and unfortunately the automatic captioning on youtube just confuse me more.....unless you really mean to say "penis heritage".

Hopefully they'll take her suggestion


----------



## barbyechick (Sep 3, 2013)

So much stuff I would love to get, I love when that happens! Although here's hoping I don't get another lip product - I'm just not a lip person!

No spoiler bc everyone knows we're getting it anyway at this point but I think the Ruffian is the only thing I'm not excited about, I don't really care much for the colors and my chances of getting the one I'd be interested in aren't very high. I mean yay for a nail polish, but they don't blow me away color wise.


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not very much in the video was exciting to me.


 *Ditto. I love nail polish so I'm happy about the Ruffian but aside from that I don't want any of the sneak peek products from the video in my box.*



> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> In case anyone needs a happy boost (for when you wake up lol) I just saw this one the BB facebook comments:
> 
> ...


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *msladyday* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh? I didn't catch that. But then, I thought the sneak peek videos were only for sneak peeks. So yeah, very misleading! The Elizabeth Arden lip products were the only exciting thing in the spoiler for me. So now I'm a tad sad about it. 



 Oh well. I guess on the upside I am more open to surprises. With it being my birthday month as well as BB's, I'm still hopeful I'll enjoy what they send. Just no hair stuff for a change. Pretty please!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 3, 2013)

Guys, am I the only one who can't log in to her account? I thought the website had been down all weekend. But since no one else has mentioned it here, now I'm thinking it is just me. I can pull up the homepage. I can look at links such as the shop. But if I try to enter my email and password, it just hangs up on me and times out. I wrote something about this on their FB page, so maybe if it is just me, they'll get it fixed soon. Thanks!


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Guys, am I the only one who can't log in to her account? I thought the website had been down all weekend. But since no one else has mentioned it here, now I'm thinking it is just me. I can pull up the homepage. I can look at links such as the shop. But if I try to enter my email and password, it just hangs up on me and times out. I wrote something about this on their FB page, so maybe if it is just me, they'll get it fixed soon. Thanks!


 I can't log in either. I've been trying for 2 days.


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Guys, am I the only one who can't log in to her account? I thought the website had been down all weekend. But since no one else has mentioned it here, now I'm thinking it is just me. I can pull up the homepage. I can look at links such as the shop. But if I try to enter my email and password, it just hangs up on me and times out. I wrote something about this on their FB page, so maybe if it is just me, they'll get it fixed soon. Thanks!


 Here is a work around until they get it fixed:

Add something to your cart, then click "checkout". It will let you log in from there.


----------



## nikkimouse (Sep 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Guys, am I the only one who can't log in to her account? I thought the website had been down all weekend. But since no one else has mentioned it here, now I'm thinking it is just me. I can pull up the homepage. I can look at links such as the shop. But if I try to enter my email and password, it just hangs up on me and times out. I wrote something about this on their FB page, so maybe if it is just me, they'll get it fixed soon. Thanks!





> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Holly120* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sooooo cute!! She is such a girl!! I love Shih Tzus! My first dog baby was a shih tzu named Chloe (after the perfume)!


 She's a girl with good tastes too. At least twice I've rescued my Gucci Guilty samples from her. I try to keep samples in tiny little ziplock type baggies, which is especially helpful if you have more than one sample of a perfume. I'm afraid next time she goes for Gucci, I won't be so lucky, lol!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Here is a work around until they get it fixed:
> ...





> Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I just logged in on both accounts just fine using IE on a desk top pc....


 Miss Trix, You are soooo smart! I'll try that. And thanks Nikkimouse for confirming that at least some people are able to get in. Strange that Miss Trix and I are both having the same issue though.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Sep 3, 2013)

Heritage was the name of my high school lol. 

I was under the impression that "Heritage" was a type of brand, ones that primarily have a big eastern following, North Face, Lilly Pulitzer, Vera Bradley etc. 

Oh well, the products look amazeballs, hope I get the Davines salt spray and the amika blow out spray. plus two different colored polishes puhhlease.

super excited as always.

oh and $100, yesssssplease


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


 That's the funny thing, I CAN log on to my second account, just not my original account. Very strange.


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Sep 3, 2013)

Looks like it will be a good month, good luck to everyone in winning the $100.


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I can't log in either. I've been trying for 2 days.


 i had that problem this weekend when i tried to cancel but i was billed anyway. i finally logged in successfully yesterday and they refunded the charges. i will rejoin them when i get paid tomorrow.


----------



## angienharry (Sep 3, 2013)

So excited after seeing the sneak peek video!



Spoiler



I love Amika and Davines. All hair products over here please! My hair is naturally curly but I often straighten it too, so I would love the blow out spray or really any of it. Dry shampoo is great for days I straighten and don't wash for 2 or 3 days. I know it's crazy but I've never tried anything from "yes to". I love the natural stuff from "juice beauty". I'm super happy I have 2 BBs to double my chances on great boxes. Oh and the $100 for the BB shop....I could def use that!!! More excited than I've been in a while. Happy anniversary BB!!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I really wish they would separate the new/featured-in-the-shop stuff into its own video. The items that stand out the most to me are the Jouer and Elizabeth Arden things, but those were not box items, just products that have been recently added to the shop.







 I was all like "oooh, Jouer lippies!" and then I realized it was a shop item.  Womp womp.  Oh well, a lot of the items look good, and I know I'm getting 2 Ruffian polishes (I'm getting 2 boxes this month, then I'll cancel one, I SWEAR, lol).  Hoping for some great items, now that I've doubled my chances!


----------



## jkfinl (Sep 3, 2013)

> So much stuff I would love to get, I love when that happens! Although here's hoping I don't get another lip product - I'm just not a lip person! No spoiler bc everyone knows we're getting it anyway at this point but I think the Ruffian is the only thing I'm not excited about, I don't really care much for the colors and my chances of getting the one I'd be interested in aren't very high. I mean yay for a nail polish, but they don't blow me away color wise.


 I'd love live to get the green.


----------



## jkfinl (Sep 3, 2013)

No more red lipstick please. No foundation , no lotion, no grapefruit stuff. Yes to hairspray, nail polish, 100$.


----------



## meaganola (Sep 3, 2013)

My every-month wishes: No hairspray over here unless it's spray-in conditioner. I love red lipstick, but I should stop collecting them until I use what I have more than a few times each (I know they're not sending it, but I felt like tossing it in). No foundation/cc cream/concealer/etc. because they have yet to be able to send out anything that my pasty-cool self can wear. Specifically for this month, I didn't really see *anything* (other than the polish, which is a given) in that preview I liked aside from the packaging of the Elizabeth Arden lipsticks. Not the lipsticks themselves. Just the tubes. And those aren't going out anyway.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2013)

I got excited until i realized that most of what i want to try are shop items, not sneak peeks. But hopefully there will be lots of fun items that didn't make it into the video in this month's boxes! I'm ok with bb/cc cream since I'm still looking for THE ONE but i think those will be shop items, not box items.


----------



## Jazbot (Sep 3, 2013)

7 days away till our pages upload! I am am excited for this month's products! Happy 3 years Birchbox!!


----------



## roxysurfajk (Sep 3, 2013)

So I need some advice... I am moving from Japan back to Amercia YAY, and need ideas how to get all my beauty products back, advice for plane travel and advice for my items that will be in my packout going to America , all my stuff will be in storage for 2 months, And I guess any ideas cause with 9 beauty sub I have a lot......Not sure if any one has done a move like this and can help with advice on my stuff not getting ruined in transit.....


----------



## Sashatiara (Sep 3, 2013)

I also moved back from Japan last year. I brought my daily skincare and make up in my suitcase and sent the rest in my express pack out. The products were fine.


----------



## spmblueeyez (Sep 3, 2013)

Okay so, kinda bummed about the They're Real, since I JUST ordered it through BB and literally got the shipping email this morning, but that just means that since I KNOW I won't get it, at least I'll already have it. And if by some crazy twist of fate BB decides to actually give me something I have marked as being interested in, I'd have a travel size. I'm also kinda worried about the lipsticks cuz  there seems to be a lot and I don't wear lipstick at all, but I got one last month, and I'm sure I'll get one again seeing how that's the only thing I DON'T have marked that I wear. lol sigh, I'm just waiting. The rest seems cool, secretly hoping that somehow stars will align and I'll get an awesome couple of boxes since it IS my birthday month.


----------



## Moonittude (Sep 3, 2013)

> *That's hilarious!Â *


 LMBO @ "penis heritage" I also have trouble understanding them sometimes. This month I am excited for all of the hair products. I changed my profile in the hopes of scoring some, but I realize it is probably too late.


----------



## jrenee (Sep 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Literally I just went "_NO_"
> 
> ...


 Katia and Hayley met at Harvard Business School before creating Birchbox.  Not quite the place where I'd expect to find upbeat, makeup pushers, hahaha.

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yeah my initial reaction was "ICK. NO" too. Meh... at least I can just scroll down and get the list of products instead of suffering through the whole thing.

Anyone else think that SNL should do a parody of birchbox videos?  That would be hilarious.


----------



## sabinebyrne (Sep 3, 2013)

> :iagree: Â I was all like "oooh, Jouer lippies!" and then I realized it was a shop item. Â Womp womp. Â Oh well, a lot of the items look good, and I know I'm getting 2 Ruffian polishes (I'm getting 2 boxes this month, then I'll cancel one, I SWEAR, lol). Â Hoping for some great items, now that I've doubled my chances!


I was more excited about the new shop items, too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sabinebyrne (Sep 3, 2013)

> Katia and Hayley met at Harvard Business School before creating Birchbox. Â Not quite the place where I'd expect to find upbeat, makeup pushers, hahaha. Anyone else think that SNL should do a parody of birchbox videos? Â That would be hilarious. Â


 OMG yessss. They are a parody themselves sometimes, haha.


----------



## AshJs3 (Sep 3, 2013)

I've got my fingers crossed for that $100 Credit! I'd buy the Juliette Has a Gun Not a Perfume that I can't justify spending $80 on! Plus the Gorjana necklace. I have a feeling those will go fast!


----------



## JamieO (Sep 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Katia and Hayley met at Harvard Business School before creating Birchbox.  Not quite the place where I'd expect to find upbeat, makeup pushers, hahaha.
> 
> *Anyone else think that SNL should do a parody of birchbox videos?  That would be hilarious.  *


 Oh my god I would DIE! The girls they have in the cast now would be GREAT for this. I have this mental picture of how this would go down and it's cracking me up!


----------



## jessicarobin (Sep 3, 2013)

Posting here because BB's Customer Service response time is 3 days and I can't call at the moment, so maybe someone here might know... I placed an order this morning after they announced the Gorjana necklace GWP ($50+). I used the promo code and I got the green banner saying it was added, but... it's nowhere to be found in my invoice.  In the past, I thought the GWP was listed on there? Or at least the use of the promo code.  I'm concerned because I only placed the order to receive the necklace (I even ordered the hoop earrings to match).  Just wondering if any of you have any insight.  Thanks!

Edit: Never mind!  I am reading the fine print on the email itself, for future reference (for anyone else that may end up confused like me), it says:  "Please note that the necklace will not appear in your shopping cart, but you will receive it in the shipment of the product(s) you ordered. One gift per order; offer cannot be combined with any other discounts or promotions. Offer available while supplies last. In order to return any other item in your order, you must also return the Gorjana Aurora Large Necklace."


----------



## Sashatiara (Sep 3, 2013)

> Posting here because BB's Customer Service response time is 3 days and I can't call at the moment, so maybe someone here might know... I placed an order this morning after they announced the Gorjana necklace GWP ($50+). I used the promo code and I got the green banner saying it was added, but... it's nowhere to be found in my invoice. Â In the past, I thought the GWP was listed on there? Or at least the use of the promo code. Â I'm concerned because I only placed the order to receive the necklace (I even ordered the hoop earrings to match). Â Just wondering if any of you have any insight. Â Thanks!


 When I used promo codes in the past they did not appear on the invoice but I still received the item.


----------



## jessicarobin (Sep 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sashatiara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When I used promo codes in the past they did not appear on the invoice but I still received the item.


 Thanks.  I wish they would be a little more consistent with their practices.  I have had a gift with purchase listed in the invoice before, in the Discounts line, so not seeing it there this time had me a little concerned.


----------



## invisiblebike (Sep 3, 2013)

my thoughts:

I was excited about the nail polish, but I'm trying to get rid of this damned periungual wart (gross, I know) and can't do my nails until my dermatologist gets rid of them. Wish me luck that it only takes a few more treatments and that my nail does not get messed up waaaaah

But I'll give it a try once I'm better.

The only hair product I want is the dry shampoo. Love them. Sea salt sprays are so unnecessary for me. I already have textured, wavy hair -- adding salt to my hair will just f it up. And I like my waves, so I have no need for a blowout product. And I'm not a big fan of hair spray in general, especially since I have wavy hair and only wash my hair twice a week. I don't need to add too much product to my hair. Maybe I can trade if I don't get the dry shampoo!

Not interested in the moisturizer. I have sensitive skin and it has fragrance, fragrant essential oils/extracts, and witch hazel. No thank you. I don't need my face to turn redder than a baboon's ass.

Oh well!


----------



## jkfinl (Sep 3, 2013)

> this sneak peak is great! awesome variety of stuff that is newish to BB.


 I liked the sneak peek, but had to remind myself that I didn't get any of the items that were featured in August's sneak peak except for the discount card for Anne Taylor. I'm not crazy about the Theme "heritage" either. It doesn't sound like a word I would use when describing beauty products.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Sep 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *spmblueeyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Okay so, kinda bummed about the They're Real, since I JUST ordered it through BB and literally got the shipping email this morning, but that just means that since I KNOW I won't get it, at least I'll already have it. And if by some crazy twist of fate BB decides to actually give me something I have marked as being interested in, I'd have a travel size. I'm also kinda worried about the lipsticks cuz  there seems to be a lot and I don't wear lipstick at all, but I got one last month, and I'm sure I'll get one again seeing how that's the only thing I DON'T have marked that I wear. lol sigh, I'm just waiting. The rest seems cool, secretly hoping that somehow stars will align and I'll get an awesome couple of boxes since it IS my birthday month.

Those were actually "new to the shop" items, not sneak peeks. They have changed up the format of their sneak peek videos. They are new to shop stuff, new promos, and then the box spoilers. Jouer lipsticks are new to the shop, as well as the Juice beauty, elizabeth arden and benefit they're real.


----------



## JennG315 (Sep 3, 2013)

Hey ladies! First time submiting a pictures as spoiler! Hope it came out correctly. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> â˜†

Hey I gathered these pictures for those who just want a quick preview of whats instore for this month!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## StellaSunshine (Sep 3, 2013)

I deleted my post!


----------



## queenofperil (Sep 3, 2013)

CC Cream and Benefit's They're Real Mascara are two "please don't put these in my Birchbox" items. That mascara runs like crazy on me, and I hate getting samples of things like cc cream because they never match my skin. Can they just send me a box of all the hair products instead? I'll gladly take the salt spray and the dry shampoo.
My thoughts.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Sep 3, 2013)

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> CC Cream and Benefit's They're Real Mascara are two "please don't put these in my Birchbox" items. That mascara runs like crazy on me, and I hate getting samples of things like cc cream because they never match my skin. Can they just send me a box of all the hair products instead? I'll gladly take the salt spray and the dry shampoo.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



My thoughts. Just so everybody knows, Benefit They're Real is a "new to shop" preview, it was not included in the box spoilers. The jumping back and forth in the video is a little awkward, but it was right before the last group of spoilers.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Sep 3, 2013)

> Hey ladies! First time submiting a pictures asÂ spoiler! Hope it came out correctly. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> â˜†
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Sneak Peek Picture Spoilers!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Sneak Peek Picture Spoilers!



This is helpful. Thanks! So hair-centric this month!


Spoiler: Warning: Picture Spoilers!


----------



## TXSlainte (Sep 3, 2013)

I would be totally happy with an all hair care box. Especially if it had a golden ticket.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## barbyechick (Sep 3, 2013)

i just realized, the only problem with the 100 golden tickets is that I know the chance of getting it is so minuscule I haven't even considered the thought that I'd actually get one 





I really hope at least one person on this forum gets one though!


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i just realized, the only problem with the 100 golden tickets is that I know the chance of getting it is so minuscule I haven't even considered the thought that I'd actually get one 





I really hope at least one person on this forum gets one though! 
like i said earlier, there's a higher chance of getting struck by lightning than getting one of those 1000 point cards, lol


----------



## OpheliaDiFranco (Sep 3, 2013)

wow i think this month's box looks AMAZING!   There is SOOOOO much I want!  This is the best box since the women's health box!!!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Sep 3, 2013)

Humph, the stuff I was most excited about are new in shop items, had my hopes up for an Elizabeth Arden lipstick in my box


----------



## PeridotCricket (Sep 3, 2013)

I have a feeling there's a crap ton of stuff like all the lip sticks from August Twistbands from ages ago that are going to show up in the September boxes. I wouldn't mind a Model Co lip stick, but I do not need a Twistband in my Birchbox again. On the theme of Heritage ... how old is the Ruffian fashion label anyway? The first thing that comes to mind for me when I see "Ruffian" is the racehorse. I know the brand is older, I think, but I sort of follow horse racing and when Barbaro broke his leg during the Preakness in 2006, people at first were saying "It's like Ruffian all over again," and then there's the movie.


----------



## Emuhlyy (Sep 3, 2013)

I never get anything they feature in the sneak peek videos so I honestly still have no clue what to expect, lol.


----------



## jrenee (Sep 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Emuhlyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I never get anything they feature in the sneak peek videos so I honestly still have no clue what to expect, lol.
Every box will have a bottle of the Ruffian nail polish in it.  So you at least have that to look forward to!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2013)

I hope they are still sending out the top and base coat they sent out last month. I'm out of top coat and my current base coat seems to be reacting badly to my recent polishes and I'm at a lost as to why. (it's causing a bunch of little air bubbles to rise from the polish)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BisousDarling (Sep 4, 2013)

Sorry if this has already been posted, but the colors of the Ruffian that they are sending out, are they only going to be the ones that we voted on?


----------



## ttanner2005 (Sep 4, 2013)

birchbox wont log me in.  It times out.


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  birchbox wont log me in.  It times out.
Add something to your shopping cart and select "checkout". You should be able to log in from there.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Sep 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *ttanner2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  birchbox wont log me in.  It times out.
Add something to your shopping cart and select "checkout". You should be able to log in from there.

Thank you, that worked.


----------



## JamieO (Sep 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BisousDarling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sorry if this has already been posted, but the colors of the Ruffian that they are sending out, are they only going to be the ones that we voted on?
I think so.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jkfinl (Sep 4, 2013)

> I never get anything they feature in the sneak peek videos so I honestly still have no clue what to expect, lol.


 Some times that's a good thing, to not het any of the featured items.


----------



## jkfinl (Sep 4, 2013)

> I have a feeling there's a crap ton of stuff like all the lip sticks from August Twistbands from ages ago that are going to show up in the September boxes. I wouldn't mind a Model Co lip stick, but I do not need a Twistband in my Birchbox again. On the theme of Heritage ... how old is the Ruffian fashion label anyway? The first thing that comes to mind for me when I see "Ruffian" is the racehorse. I know the brand is older, I think, but I sort of follow horse racing and when Barbaro broke his leg during the Preakness in 2006, people at first were saying "It's like Ruffian all over again," and then there's the movie.


 Oh...so that's what the "heritage theme" means. Old stuff.... Lol I have to laugh. Sometimes I wonder if all the samples they send are old samples leftover from Oscar parties and other such events. I wonder if members are really trying "new" products or just dare I say it, getting over stock stuff.


----------



## jkfinl (Sep 4, 2013)

> like i said earlier, there's a higher chance of getting struck by lightning than getting one of those 1000 point cards, lol


 What's the chance of getting struck by lightning twice?


----------



## easybreezy (Sep 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessicarobin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 "Please note that the necklace will not appear in your shopping cart, but you will receive it in the shipment of the product(s) you ordered. One gift per order; offer cannot be combined with any other discounts or promotions. Offer available while supplies last. *In order to return any other item in your order, you must also return the Gorjana Aurora Large Necklace.*"

Re: "in order to return ANY other item..."

What if you want to return an item, but the rest of your order still meets the threshold for the free item?  Why would they still make you send the free item back?  Has anyone had experience with that yet?


----------



## tnorth1852 (Sep 4, 2013)

Anybody seen any posts from Tiffany27la in the last few days? Hope she's stayin' safe!!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Anybody seen any posts from Tiffany27la in the last few days? Hope she's stayin' safe!!
Was just thinking that myself. I hope she checks in soon!


----------



## Moonittude (Sep 4, 2013)

> Was just thinking that myself. I hope she checks in soon!


 I heard that they are without power in much of Syria, right now. I really hope she has already left, or is leaving soon.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Sep 4, 2013)

A lot of companies will make you return a GWP if you return items. Evidently a lot of abuse had been going on of people making a minimum purchase, getting the GWP, returning the bought items and keeping the GWP. I had a friend who managed the EL counter years ago when I was still working who told me about that. She also said that was why a lot of companies went from incredible GWPs at Christmas to having PWP instead.

   As to whether if a return would still keep you over the minimum and allow you to keep the GWP (say Min $50, spent $85, returning $25...leaving $60 spent) I would contact the company with all the math before doing a return.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Was just thinking that myself. I hope she checks in soon!
I heard that they are without power in much of Syria, right now. I really hope she has already left, or is leaving soon. Oh no! I hope she is safe as well as all the others out there.


----------



## jannie135 (Sep 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kristine Walker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
         A lot of companies will make you return a GWP if you return items. Evidently a lot of abuse had been going on of people making a minimum purchase, getting the GWP, returning the bought items and keeping the GWP. I had a friend who managed the EL counter years ago when I was still working who told me about that. She also said that was why a lot of companies went from incredible GWPs at Christmas to having PWP instead.

   As to whether if a return would still keep you over the minimum and allow you to keep the GWP (say Min $50, spent $85, returning $25...leaving $60 spent) I would contact the company with all the math before doing a return.
What's PWP?


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 4, 2013)

> What's the chance of getting struck by lightning twice?


 No idea lol


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jkfinl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


What's the chance of getting struck by lightning twice?
actually higher than getting struck by lighting once! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNS3o1Hpa78


----------



## meaganola (Sep 4, 2013)

> What's PWP?


 In this case, purchase with purchase, like $100 worth of stuff for$25 when you buy $35 worth of stuff. (In fandom places, it means "porn without plot." Lesson: Always make sure you know what forum you're on when dealing with acronyms!)


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


(In fandom places, it means "porn without plot." Lesson: Always make sure you know what forum you're on when dealing with acronyms!)
AHAHAHA it also means "plot? what plot?" which... can obviously refer to porn but also to stories that are cute and plotless

i just enjoy saying "pwop"


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 4, 2013)

Beauty Protector Shampoo/Conditioner for all of those who still wanted it!
BIRCHBOX
You earned it! Here's the reveal for a product some subscribers will be getting in their September Birchbox: http://birch.ly/160266D


----------



## lioness90 (Sep 4, 2013)

There's nothing in the spoiler video that I really don't want. BB has been sending me some pretty awesome stuff lately so I'm not worried.


----------



## jannie135 (Sep 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


In this case, purchase with purchase, like $100 worth of stuff for$25 when you buy $35 worth of stuff.

(In fandom places, it means "porn without plot." Lesson: Always make sure you know what forum you're on when dealing with acronyms!)
LoL! Okay so I used to read a lot of fanfiction and the only thing I could think of was porn w/o plot and I knew that wasn't it... hahahaha


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 4, 2013)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Beauty Protector Shampoo/Conditioner for all of those who still wanted it!
BIRCHBOX
You earned it! Here's the reveal for a product some subscribers will be getting in their September Birchbox: http://birch.ly/160266D 
I would definitely like to try it out. I was a little worried when I didn't see it in any of the boxes last month.

Also, I am getting 404's all the way up to 51 now.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Sep 4, 2013)

O.O I learn something new here everyday. I can now never look at purchase with purchase the same again, I know I'll bust out a Beavis &amp; Butthead "huhuhu you said PWP" next time I see a counter sign.


----------



## queenofperil (Sep 4, 2013)

I guess the one good thing about being mad busy with school is that I completely forgot about it being Birchbox time. I watched the spoiler video, but I haven't thought too much about it. Can they put a coupon in my box good for one nap? That's what I want.


----------



## elizabethrose (Sep 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I guess the one good thing about being mad busy with school is that I completely forgot about it being Birchbox time. I watched the spoiler video, but I haven't thought too much about it. Can they put a coupon in my box good for one nap? That's what I want. 

I second this.  Can I redeem it whenever I want?


----------



## angienharry (Sep 4, 2013)

> Anybody seen any posts from Tiffany27la in the last few days? Hope she's stayin' safe!!


 I was thinking the same thing. Hopefully we'll hear something soon.


----------



## Alicia Loves (Sep 5, 2013)

That necklace sure did go fast! I wish the mystery pack would come back in stock already and I need a code! I never get anniversary codes.


----------



## jannie135 (Sep 5, 2013)

I just tried the Stila Stay All Day in Beso from last month's box. I think once I get a lip liner in red and figure out how to line my lips more symmetrically It'll look better but I really like it.





Good thing you can't see what my room looks like behind me haha


----------



## nikkimouse (Sep 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just tried the Stila Stay All Day in Beso from last month's box. I think once I get a lip liner in red and figure out how to line my lips more symmetrically It'll look better but I really like it.





Good thing you can't see what my room looks like behind me haha
It looks really good on you. You are so beautiful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just tried the Stila Stay All Day in Beso from last month's box. I think once I get a lip liner in red and figure out how to line my lips more symmetrically It'll look better but I really like it.





Good thing you can't see what my room looks like behind me haha
 Looks great on you! And your eyeliner is kicking all sorts of ass!


----------



## jannie135 (Sep 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It looks really good on you. You are so beautiful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Holy cow that makes me blush red, thank you! For some reason I never wear makeup unless it's the middle of the night and I want to play with samples without witnesses lol. I think I might wear this tomorrow when I go on errands  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   Looks great on you! And your eyeliner is kicking all sorts of ass!
THANK YOU! I have uneven eyes so I kept messing up and drawing them bigger and bigger loll

On a side note, it's a liner from a past ipsy bag, the be a bombshell one with the felt tip.

Woohoo for midnight makeovers lol


----------



## roxysurfajk (Sep 5, 2013)

I just signed a friend up and she paid for her box is off waiting list but I didnt get points yet, anyone know how long it takes to show up?


----------



## gypsiemagic (Sep 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *roxysurfajk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just signed a friend up and she paid for her box is off waiting list but I didnt get points yet, anyone know how long it takes to show up?
after her first month, so basically when they charge her for the second month.


----------



## roxysurfajk (Sep 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  after her first month, so basically when they charge her for the second month.
Ohhh poo I thought I would get it right away,,,,,,,I want my dang points lol


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Sep 5, 2013)

> I just tried the Stila Stay All Day in Beso from last month's box. I think once I get a lip liner in red and figure out how to line my lips more symmetrically It'll look better butÂ I really like it.
> 
> Good thing you can't see what my room looks like behind me haha


 You look beautiful! The shape of your lips is really lovely. Also, that eye liner is amazing! It looks great!


----------



## tasertag (Sep 5, 2013)

> I just tried the Stila Stay All Day in Beso from last month's box. I think once I get a lip liner in red and figure out how to line my lips more symmetrically It'll look better butÂ I really like it.
> 
> Good thing you can't see what my room looks like behind me haha


 The red looks great on you. Way to rock the eye liner too


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just tried the Stila Stay All Day in Beso from last month's box. I think once I get a lip liner in red and figure out how to line my lips more symmetrically It'll look better but I really like it.





Good thing you can't see what my room looks like behind me haha
Gorgeous!  You're totally rocking the classic look!


----------



## IMDawnP (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm happy to see the September truck up but I really, really hope I don't get last months shipping. I want my box on the 10th please!

I have not received the shampoo or conditioner yet so if they are sending them out (BB are you listening?) please send a sample of both in my box. Heck, I'll even take packets as long as there is more than 1 of each. I use shampoo and conditioner each time I wash my hair so I'd prefer to evaluate them together.


----------



## jennm149 (Sep 5, 2013)

I never got a BP spray sample, and would love one.

Also -- and maybe I'm crazy here -- I'd really like a Twistband!  I haven't received one.  I was supposed to get one in a Pick Two last month, but got a hair tie instead.

So if they are going with "vintage" stuff, it would be awesome if they'd send one of these my way.

@Jannie -- that lipstick is GREAT on you!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just tried the Stila Stay All Day in Beso from last month's box. I think once I get a lip liner in red and figure out how to line my lips more symmetrically It'll look better but I really like it.





Good thing you can't see what my room looks like behind me haha
i love it! it really complements your skin and your eyeliner looks gorgeous.


----------



## emily9763 (Sep 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I never got a BP spray sample, and would love one.

Also -- and maybe I'm crazy here -- I'd really like a Twistband!  I haven't received one.  I was supposed to get one in a Pick Two last month, but got a hair tie instead.

So if they are going with "vintage" stuff, it would be awesome if they'd send one of these my way.

@Jannie -- that lipstick is GREAT on you!
 Twistband is a brand, not a product. The Twistband hair tie was what you were supposed to get in the pick2pack. I am assuming you wanted the Twistband headband opposed to the Twistband hair tie


----------



## jannie135 (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks everyone! It's like taking a shot of self confidence, you guys are so sweet! My first red lip product!


----------



## easybreezy (Sep 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kristine Walker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
         A lot of companies will make you return a GWP if you return items. Evidently a lot of abuse had been going on of people making a minimum purchase, getting the GWP, returning the bought items and keeping the GWP. I had a friend who managed the EL counter years ago when I was still working who told me about that. She also said that was why a lot of companies went from incredible GWPs at Christmas to having PWP instead.

   As to whether if a return would still keep you over the minimum and allow you to keep the GWP (say Min $50, spent $85, returning $25...leaving $60 spent) I would contact the company with all the math before doing a return.
Thanks for the reply!  I figure BB would let you keep the GWP if the remaining order was still over the minimum, but it would still give me pause in determining whether I would want to take a chance on a product in that order too.

And Jannie, love the look!  The eyeliner is great!  I only really play around with makeup like that at night too...I'm still learning how to do eyeliner without looking ridiculous, but you look like you have it down perfectly!


----------



## Shatae (Sep 5, 2013)

I need a moment to vent.  Last month when I received my BB, the KMS hair shape stuff had exploded all over my box.  IT SMELLED GREAT!!!  lol, so I went ahead and contacted BB and they said they had lots of that sample and would send me a new one and to allow up to 10  business days.  Three weeks later, still no sample (I'm bummed about it).  So I reply again to their e-mail asking what the story was....they just got back to me and said that they ran out.  Someone couldn't have told me this??  I was excited to try it to see if I wanted to buy it.  Now, well.  I'm not going to buy something that I haven't tried that is so expensive.  In the end, they gave me 100 points.  Which  brings me to $40 and we haven't gotten our box this month AND it's my 1 year anniversary.  Soooooooo now I get to patiently wait to get that code so I can do a mini shopping spree.

Rant over.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just tried the Stila Stay All Day in Beso from last month's box. I think once I get a lip liner in red and figure out how to line my lips more symmetrically It'll look better but I really like it.





Good thing you can't see what my room looks like behind me haha
Very pretty!


----------



## jannie135 (Sep 5, 2013)

So I let CS know that they sent me mens samples in my mystery pack... I didn't say anything mean, only that I was confused and disappointed to get mens samples when there is a mens shop with there own mystery sample pack... so they sent me a new sample pack and it had a Essie's Fair Game (which I think they sent out during the goop boxes or something and I was one of many who didn't receive one) and one foil of supergoop sunscreen. I didn't expect to get anything so woohoo! I'm happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rouxroux (Sep 5, 2013)

Got a clicky truck, but no weight yet.


----------



## casualconcern (Sep 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Beauty Protector Shampoo/Conditioner for all of those who still wanted it!
BIRCHBOX
You earned it! Here's the reveal for a product some subscribers will be getting in their September Birchbox: http://birch.ly/160266D 
Oooo, I hope this is in my box! I love the product I already own.


----------



## jkfinl (Sep 5, 2013)

http://www.birchbox.com/magazine/article/a-totally-entrancing-edgy-meets-girly-scent?utm_source=facebook&amp;utm_medium=statusupdate&amp;utm_campaign=Facebook_090513_Spoiler2BCBG_Magazine I'd be happy to get this is sept. box


----------



## barbyechick (Sep 5, 2013)

yay non clicky trucks...thats the first step!


----------



## jrenee (Sep 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Shatae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I need a moment to vent.  Last month when I received my BB, the KMS hair shape stuff had exploded all over my box.  IT SMELLED GREAT!!!  lol, so I went ahead and contacted BB and they said they had lots of that sample and would send me a new one and to allow up to 10  business days.  Three weeks later, still no sample (I'm bummed about it).  So I reply again to their e-mail asking what the story was....they just got back to me and said that they ran out.  Someone couldn't have told me this??  I was excited to try it to see if I wanted to buy it.  Now, well.  I'm not going to buy something that I haven't tried that is so expensive.  In the end, they gave me 100 points.  Which  brings me to $40 and we haven't gotten our box this month AND it's my 1 year anniversary.  Soooooooo now I get to patiently wait to get that code so I can do a mini shopping spree.

Rant over.

Yeah, that has happened to me a couple of times.  They also offered me 100 points!


----------



## cbs73 (Sep 6, 2013)

I got a clicky truck AND weight!  It weighs 0.72 and will arrive on September 11 (which should make the day a little brighter for me)!  Anyone know if the boxes started loading yet?


----------



## JC327 (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cbs73* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got a clicky truck AND weight!  It weighs 0.72 and will arrive on September 11 (which should make the day a little brighter for me)!  Anyone know if the boxes started loading yet?

That was super fast!


----------



## QueenJane (Sep 6, 2013)

Anyone else checking multiple times a day to see if their truck has converted to a clicky truck?


----------



## sbeam36 (Sep 6, 2013)

> Anyone else checking multiple times a day to see if their truck has converted to a clicky truck?:icon_razz


 Me!!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sbeam36* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *QueenJane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Anyone else checking multiple times a day to see if their truck has converted to a clicky truck?




Me!! 
Me too!


----------



## Moonittude (Sep 6, 2013)

Perfume sample sneak peek on Facebook. I'd try it. It has a lot of notes that I generally like.


----------



## czofkie (Sep 6, 2013)

Clicky Truck!  No info yet though!


----------



## sbeam36 (Sep 6, 2013)

I got my clicky truck! Weight is .635 and estimated to be here Sept 11!


----------



## Jeaniney (Sep 6, 2013)

Neither of my accounts have clicky trucks yet!  This is the last month of my second sub, so I'll need to decide whether to keep it or not.  If I get awesome boxes I'll probably extend my sub and if it's "meh" it'll be easier for me to go back to one account.  We'll see I guess!


----------



## chelsealady (Sep 6, 2013)

Got a clicky truck!!!  Weight is .5650 due to arrive 09-11.


----------



## AshJs3 (Sep 6, 2013)

Yay! Clicky on both accounts. Only 1 has a weight though. It's .675.


----------



## jesemiaud (Sep 6, 2013)

Woot...clicky truck! No weight yet, though...but that's ok!

That new fragrance does sound nice...I wouldn't mind a sample of it.


----------



## abreeskye (Sep 6, 2013)

I can't seem to log in to Birchbox, argh.  I want a clicky truck too!


----------



## Candyfloss1 (Sep 6, 2013)

Clicky truck and .6400 pounds.  This is the earliest I've ever a) gotten an active clicky truck, and B) that I'll get my box.  Plus, My box almost always arrives a day or two early.

I'm super curious.  Plus this may be the first time since my first box that I won't already know what I have coming, madness!


----------



## ashleyanner (Sep 6, 2013)

Is anybody else a little worried that we'll see the new Juicy fragrance pop up sometime soon?  Well, I guess "worried" would not be the correct word to use...it's no biggie to me, but BB sure does like those Juicy perfumes.


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *abreeskye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I can't seem to log in to Birchbox, argh.  I want a clicky truck too!

Put something in your cart, click "checkout" and you should be able to log in from there.


----------



## easybreezy (Sep 6, 2013)

I just got my shipping email also.  Sent out on the 4th, expected to arrive on the 10th, and weighing 0.6100 lbs.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 6, 2013)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> that's a shop item... not sure if it's going to be in boxes but another look at the green ruffian nail polish? so pretty *_*


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 6, 2013)

Clicky truck on my first account! .4750, so hoping for some makeup with the polish!  Scheduled for delivery on the 11th, but mine are usually delivered earlier!


----------



## Linnake (Sep 6, 2013)

Woot woot! Shipping email this morning on my second account, arriving on the 10th with a weight of .6100


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 6, 2013)

No clicky truck...no matter how many times I obsessively click the darn truck, nothing happens! LOL


----------



## galaxiigrl (Sep 6, 2013)

Possible box twins! My clicky truck weight and estimated delivery are exactly the same as yours. 



> Got a clicky truck!!!Â  Weight is .5650 due to arrive 09-11.Â


----------



## Pisces1969 (Sep 6, 2013)

Yay!  Clicky truck, no weight or ETA yet.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> that's a shop item... not sure if it's going to be in boxes but another look at the green ruffian nail polish? so pretty *_*

Off topic, but I LOVE your book collection, haha. =)


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Xiang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Off topic, but I LOVE your book collection, haha. =)

oh it's not mine! it's from the bb facebook page XD


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Sep 6, 2013)

is anyone else's bircbhox log in going waaaay slowly - like pretty much not happening? I've deleted all my cookies, tried it in a different browser and nada! i just wanna know if i have a damn clicky truck.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  is anyone else's bircbhox log in going waaaay slowly - like pretty much not happening? I've deleted all my cookies, tried it in a different browser and nada! i just wanna know if i have a damn clicky truck.

it's been like that all week for me, idk whats going on.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> that's a shop item... not sure if it's going to be in boxes but another look at the green ruffian nail polish? so pretty *_*

Hmmm that item might be in boxes this month! I got it in august and it came with a tea bag too.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
oh it's not mine! it's from the bb facebook page XD

Ahhh, lol! Silly me, I got excited just seeing books in the same photo as skincare &amp; cosmetics, haha. =p


----------



## pinkgemini (Sep 6, 2013)

Clicky truck for me but no shipping info yet.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Sep 6, 2013)

> it's been like that all week for me, idk whats going on.


 How do we make it normal again?!


----------



## Shannon28 (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Linnake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Woot woot! Shipping email this morning on my second account, arriving on the 10th with a weight of .6100
Box twins, can't wait to see what's coming this month.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  is anyone else's bircbhox log in going waaaay slowly - like pretty much not happening? I've deleted all my cookies, tried it in a different browser and nada! i just wanna know if i have a damn clicky truck.

it's been like that all week for me, idk whats going on.


MissTrix has posted a workaround on another thread - basically, add an item to your cart, and click "checkout", then log in from that screen.  You can remove the item from your cart so you won't get all those "you forgot something!" emails.  

I hope they fix the issue soon, but at least there's a way to log in and check for a clicky truck!


----------



## elizabethrose (Sep 6, 2013)

I'm itching for some shipping information- none on either box!  I also have 99 points on my main account which is probably the most annoying thing.


----------



## abreeskye (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Put something in your cart, click "checkout" and you should be able to log in from there.
Thanks!  No clicky yet, but there is a truck.  Can't wait!  I'll be obsessively refreshing now, lol.


----------



## kpetten51 (Sep 6, 2013)

Hi, I'm new to both BB (first box will be this month) and this forum, where do you see the truck (clicky or otherwise)?  I'm so excited to get my first one!


----------



## jnm9jem (Sep 6, 2013)

I have a clicky truck... but no updated info yet!


----------



## MissRoe (Sep 6, 2013)

> Oooo, I hope this is in my box! I love the product I already own.Â  :smilehappyyes:


 I am keeping all fingers and toes crossed for this shampoo and conditioner!!!


----------



## MissRoe (Sep 6, 2013)

> Hi, I'm new to both BB (first box will be this month) and this forum, where do you see the truck (clicky or otherwise)? Â I'm so excited to get my first one!


 Hi there and welcome!! The colicky truck can be found under account settings. If your box is on it's way, you'll have a clickable link under the truck! **BB also sends emails to let you know that your box is on it's way***


----------



## queenofperil (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Hi there and welcome!! The colicky truck can be found under account settings. If your box is on it's way, you'll have a clickable link under the truck!
**BB also sends emails to let you know that your box is on it's way***

"The colicky truck." Heh.

I don't have a clicky truck yet, but I did get around ten hours of sleep last night.


----------



## kpetten51 (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Hi there and welcome!! The colicky truck can be found under account settings. If your box is on it's way, you'll have a clickable link under the truck!
**BB also sends emails to let you know that your box is on it's way***

Thank you!!!  I figured I might be jumping the gun, heh, I am...


----------



## ohdahlia (Sep 6, 2013)

Mine's .555 and is supposed to arrive on the 10th . . . but it's already in my town. That was quick!


----------



## mshelly (Sep 6, 2013)

Hi Everyone!  I am new to posting, so I hope I get this right.  However, I love following all of your posts.  Well....my Birchbox totally surprised me by coming today!  I live in DE. It was supposed to arrive on 9/10.

SMART Skin-Perfecting Polisher 0.2oz
Jouer - Lip Gloss in Monaco (teeny-tiny) .06oz
Ruffian - Fox Hunt
Serge Normant - Meta Luxe Hair Spray 2oz
Keratherapy - Daily Smoothing Cream, foil


----------



## productjunkie14 (Sep 6, 2013)

Spoiler



My box just showed up!

Benefit Sugar bomb lip gloss ( a small squeeze tube)

Mereadesso all in one moisturizer ( packet with tab to open and close )

Ruffian in Fox Hunt  ( orange)  I will never use this

yes to Blueberry's Cleansing towelettes ( 8 wipes)

Foil of yes to Grapefruit cc cream.


  Kind of on the fence but I think its because I have so many samples and haven't seen any other boxes yet!!


----------



## girlwithclass (Sep 6, 2013)

Not sure if anyone else has seen this yet - I got this e-mail this morning.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Thought I would share just in case! The "fine print" at the end of the e-mail says:

"*Your 50 Birchbox points will be updated automatically once your referred friend purchases his/her subscription. Friend referral points are only awarded from personal monthly and yearly recurring subscriptions. Gift subscriptions do not apply. Please note that Birchbox Points can only be used in increments of 100 (ie: 200 Birchbox Points will be applied to cover a purchase of $16.99)."


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mshelly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi Everyone!  I am new to posting, so I hope I get this right.  However, I love following all of your posts.  Well....my Birchbox totally surprised me by coming today!  I live in DE. It was supposed to arrive on 9/10.

SMART Skin-Perfecting Polisher 0.2oz
Jouer - Lip Gloss in Monaco (teeny-tiny) .06oz
Ruffian - Fox Hunt
Serge Normant - Meta Luxe Hair Spray 2oz
Keratherapy - Daily Smoothing Cream, foil


Quote: Originally Posted by *productjunkie14* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 


Spoiler



My box just showed up!

Benefit Sugar bomb lip gloss ( a small squeeze tube)

Mereadesso all in one moisturizer ( packet with tab to open and close )

Ruffian in Fox Hunt  ( orange)  I will never use this

yes to Blueberry's Cleansing towelettes ( 8 wipes)

Foil of yes to Grapefruit cc cream.


  Kind of on the fence but I think its because I have so many samples and haven't seen any other boxes yet!!

MsShelly, welcome!  




   So awesome that you and productjunkie14 got your boxes today!  I actually like the items in both of these boxes!  Did either of you get a shipping email with the weight of the box?


----------



## JennG315 (Sep 6, 2013)

Hahaha! Lmao This is funny! I feel the same way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> "The colicky truck." Heh. I don't have a clicky truck yet, but I did get around ten hours of sleep last night.Â


----------



## paralegalatl (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
"The colicky truck." Heh.

I don't have a clicky truck yet, but I did get around ten hours of sleep last night. 





Haha!  No truck...just my old shipping info from August.


----------



## pinkdiamonds (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ohdahlia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine's .555 and is supposed to arrive on the 10th . . . but it's already in my town. That was quick!

    

Box twins! Hope it's a good one!!


----------



## mshelly (Sep 6, 2013)

Thanks!!  My shipping weight was 0.615 lbs.


----------



## pinkpeonies (Sep 6, 2013)

Woo hoo - clicky truck w/weight of .605.


----------



## jkfinl (Sep 6, 2013)

Looks to be a good birchbox month


----------



## casualconcern (Sep 6, 2013)

Yay, my box shipped! No weight yet. Can't wait till it gets here!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mshelly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi Everyone!  I am new to posting, so I hope I get this right.  However, I love following all of your posts.  Well....my Birchbox totally surprised me by coming today!  I live in DE. It was supposed to arrive on 9/10.

SMART Skin-Perfecting Polisher 0.2oz
Jouer - Lip Gloss in Monaco (teeny-tiny) .06oz
Ruffian - Fox Hunt
Serge Normant - Meta Luxe Hair Spray 2oz
Keratherapy - Daily Smoothing Cream, foil

Welcome!


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Sep 6, 2013)

I don't have shipping info. yet, but I have a clicky truck and also received my shipping notice today.


----------



## angienharry (Sep 6, 2013)

> Anyone else checking multiple times a day to see if their truck has converted to a clicky truck?:icon_razz


 I forgot my cell phone at home and all day at work I was going crazy. So I just got home....and neither account has clicky trucks ðŸ˜ž


----------



## MissRoe (Sep 6, 2013)

_**Discovery dash*** has anyone seen any info on the discovery dash for September? I think it may be Thymes lotion,(which I love in the Naia scent). I went to purchase a few more bottles with my 25% off anniversary code but I noticed that the lotion was removed from site. I just logged back on now and under the "recommended for you" is the bottle of Thymes with the blue discovery dash circle over it. The price is $16 marked down from $25. Any ideas from anyone??? _


----------



## paralegalatl (Sep 6, 2013)

I now have a non-clicky truck without a shipping notice, lol! Last months arrived before the clicky truck even popped up.


----------



## bonita22 (Sep 6, 2013)

No clicky truck for me yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jessicarobin (Sep 6, 2013)

I got my shipping notification! .6350! Due on Monday!


----------



## KayEss (Sep 7, 2013)

Just caught up on this thread! Not going to even try hoping for anything in the video since there have been so many variations lately. No clicky truck on my account but my mom's updated super early _again_. Jealous. Hers is arriving the 11th, .5650. Luckily she is super picky so I will probably end up getting an item or two from her box. Hoping for the green polish in one of them and the purple in the other.


----------



## Steffi (Sep 7, 2013)

Got my shipping notice yesterday, but of course no weight info yet.  But yay early shipping!


----------



## Trystelle (Sep 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *productjunkie14* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 


Spoiler



My box just showed up!

Benefit Sugar bomb lip gloss ( a small squeeze tube)

Mereadesso all in one moisturizer ( packet with tab to open and close )

Ruffian in Fox Hunt  ( orange)  I will never use this

yes to Blueberry's Cleansing towelettes ( 8 wipes)

Foil of yes to Grapefruit cc cream.


  Kind of on the fence but I think its because I have so many samples and haven't seen any other boxes yet!!

Got the same box as Productjunkie...wt was .56.  I was surprised to like the Fox Hunt color so much.  I was lusting after the green, might have to buy it!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Sep 7, 2013)

Birchbox still is giving me trouble logging in.


----------



## ScopeIt (Sep 7, 2013)

Box weight of 0.635 lb, scheduled delivery of 9/12! I normally get it a day early, though.

Hey, did anyone else NOT get their anniversary code on schedule? September is month number 14 for me -- I had emailed them in August and they said that it was coming soon. I got the keychain, but no code! We should get the code during our 13th month, right?


----------



## lorizav (Sep 7, 2013)

Weight of .635 here too. It's still in NY though. Anyone receive theirs with this weight?


----------



## StellaSunshine (Sep 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Birchbox still is giving me trouble logging in. 





I had trouble last week.  I couldn't log into one of my accounts.  When I would put my username and password in it would never load the page.  So weird!  I called Birchbox C/S 1-877-487-7272 and they were able to reset my login and I haven't had trouble since.  It only took about a minute for them to help me.


----------



## Kristen121 (Sep 7, 2013)

I have a clicky truck but info isn't updated yet.


----------



## ILikeGiants (Sep 7, 2013)

Two clicky trucks and different weights - 0.56 and 0.71. That's about all I can ask for! Now I just have to be patient and wait for September 12 to get here.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 7, 2013)

hmm, mine says it is out for delivery today!  It is a light weight box (.56) so I am not holding out that my rotten box luck will be broken this month.  I am very disappointed with birchbox, but last month, I did have several  emails back &amp; forth with a customer rep, trying to make my profile reflect my tastes better - who knew that someone with oily, fine hair would need so many leave in conditioners?   Hint - I don't!!  Anyway, let's hope that my newly updated profile will work this time round - it is ironic, because when I joined over a year ago, I was getting some great boxes in the beginning. 

anyway, today looks like to be a banner day for me and boxes!  I am supposed to get my green grab box (that I picked the products myself), my blush mystery box (I just signed up and am getting the August box - cannot wait!) and now my birchbox!  

I do hope I get the green nailpolish.   Orange and purple?  I got mai tai orange nailpolish with ipsy last month, and I gifted that.  My nieces  love me (they get all of the extreme bright colors that I just am not a fan of)


----------



## AMaas (Sep 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *StellaSunshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I had trouble last week.  I couldn't log into one of my accounts.  When I would put my username and password in it would never load the page.  So weird!  I called Birchbox C/S 1-877-487-7272 and they were able to reset my login and I haven't had trouble since.  It only took about a minute for them to help me.
I was having a lot of problems with their site for several months.  Here is what happened to me in case anyone else is experiencing similar issues.    

Starting in early July, I would click on "Login" and the screen would refresh...but the site just stopped showing my name or my current shopping cart quantity in upper right corner.  Thankfully, I could still get to my box via the top Nav bar, scroll down to Account History section at the bottom of the page and get to Account Settings.  So it's like the site was recognizing me...sort of.  But I couldn't add to my Faves - just got the popup to log in again every time.  And starting in August I couldn't submit my box reviews!  Same thing as I was seeing with Faves - login popup every time.   

My non-technical husband actually found a workaround for the product reviews.  In case anyone else has this issue in the future: Go to the product page &gt;&gt; existing reviews &gt;&gt; _then_ click on "Write a Review."  (I had been trying to click on "Write a Review" from the main product page and the site did not like that.)   

Anyway, between July and August I submitted a couple of tickets about these issues - both of which returned the same instructions.  Here is what Birchbox Ops told me:

Thanks for reaching out. So sorry to hear you are having trouble with Birchbox.com.

Please also note that Birchbox.com is currently not compatible with smartphones, tablets, and iOS devices. We will hopefully have a solution for this in the future.

If you are using an older browser, such as Internet Explorer, please note that our website is not 100% compatible with this browser due to built in security settings and for this reason, you may have issues shopping on Birchbox.com. By changing the compatibility setting on your browser you'll be able to proceed to the checkout and place your order. 

For in depth instructions, please refer here: http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows7/How-to-use-Compatibility-View-in-Internet-Explorer-9

For optimal use of Birchbox.com, we highly suggest the use of secure browsers such as Google Chrome, Safari, or Firefox.

I was using Firefox on a PC. For fun, I tried Chrome and Safari as well.  Nada.  So, I finally called them last week and ended up giving the customer service rep (Brian - very helpful!) my password so he could log in as me and see it for himself.  He was baffled.  Yesterday, I got an email saying they were still working on the issue...but when I logged in yesterday night, everything seemed fine. 

The End

Happy Weekend, Everyone!


----------



## Autym Henderson (Sep 7, 2013)

Me too, I was so excited to see the clicky truck pop up - but then sad when there wasn't a shipping weight or delivery estimate  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Soon enough though!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 7, 2013)

Eep one of them has 0.4550 and the other nothing yet. Hopefully it'll be heavy then!! XD

Wondering if I should be worried since everyone else's is heavy....


----------



## luckyme502 (Sep 7, 2013)

I have a clicky truck on one of my accounts, but no info available yet.  On my 2nd account, nothing yet.


----------



## lovepink (Sep 7, 2013)

Woo hoo!  I have a clicky truck!  But the link has not updated so no weight or anything!  I haved liked the boxes I have seen thus far though!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 7, 2013)

clicky truck update! .6150


----------



## SamhopeM (Sep 7, 2013)

No clicky truck but one of my accounts already has a shipping number, says it should be here Thursday. Forgot to check the weight. Still nothing on my other account.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 7, 2013)

Yay! Clicky truck! Mine is .6000 and says it should be here Thursday, but I'm guessing more like Monday/Tuesday.


----------



## IMDawnP (Sep 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ScopeIt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Box weight of 0.635 lb, scheduled delivery of 9/12! I normally get it a day early, though.

Hey, did anyone else NOT get their anniversary code on schedule? September is month number 14 for me -- I had emailed them in August and they said that it was coming soon. I got the keychain, but no code! We should get the code during our 13th month, right?
I got my keychain (13th month exactly) a few weeks ago with no code. I e-mailed them last week and they told me the same thing - it was coming along with other changes (whatever that means). I kept the e-mail response so I can use it if I need to followup.


----------



## littlemissvixen (Sep 7, 2013)

clicky truck! no info yet though. i feel like i'm so behind this month since we just got back from our week-long bachelor/bachelorette cruise!


----------



## IMDawnP (Sep 7, 2013)

I didn't realize they would update throughout the day. No clicky truck this morning but I just checked an hour ago and there it was! I'm really hoping it shows up by the 10th. That's always been the day I received it and then last month it didn't show up until a few days later.


----------



## angienharry (Sep 7, 2013)

Both accounts are clicky! No weight/shipping date etc yet. But at least it's on it's way to meðŸ˜ŠðŸ˜Š


----------



## PeridotCricket (Sep 7, 2013)

> Eep one of them hasÂ 0.4550 and the other nothing yet. Hopefully it'll be heavy then!! XD Wondering if I should be worried since everyone else's is heavy....


 Lol. I'm hoping for a lighter box weight because it might mean not getting a 2 oz hair sample I probably won't use. I covet eyeliner instead.


----------



## ohdahlia (Sep 7, 2013)

My box arrived. For reference, my weight was .5555.

It's one of those boxes that will be 70% traded. But it's not a bad box!
*Benefit Cosmetics*: Sugarbomb plush lip gloss: I already have this! .
*Mereadesso Moisturizer:* this looks great, but it's got retinol and I'm pregnant.
*Yes to Grapefruit* CC cream in light and light medium
*Ruffian *Nail Lacquer in Fox Hunt
*Yes to Blueberries *Facial Towelettes: (I am excited about this one)
Overall . . . not bad. I really didn't want

hair products


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ohdahlia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My box arrived. For reference, my weight was .5555.

It's one of those boxes that will be 70% traded. But it's not a bad box!
*Benefit Cosmetics*: Sugarbomb plush lip gloss: I already have this! .
*Mereadesso Moisturizer:* this looks great, but it's got retinol and I'm pregnant.
*Yes to Grapefruit* CC cream in light and light medium
*Ruffian *Nail Lacquer in Fox Hunt
*Yes to Blueberries *Facial Towelettes: (I am excited about this one)
Overall . . . not bad. I really didn't want

hair products

Wow that sounds like a great box! I'd love to see a pic when you get a chance :]


----------



## ohdahlia (Sep 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Wow that sounds like a great box! I'd love to see a pic when you get a chance :]

Sure. Excuse my camera -- my phone is getting long in the tooth. The

moisturizer is a surprisingly generous sample, and has an interesting reclosable plastic ring thing on the back.


Spoiler


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ohdahlia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Sure. Excuse my camera -- my phone is getting long in the tooth. The

moisturizer is a surprisingly generous sample, and has an interesting reclosable plastic ring thing on the back.


Spoiler








 
thanks for posting! everything looks great! i'm in love with the yes to towelettes i ordered some by a different brand recently and they burned on my skin and just didn't feel as good as the ones you have there.


----------



## SamhopeM (Sep 7, 2013)

> thanks for posting! everything looks great! i'm in love with the yes to towelettesÂ i ordered some by a different brand recently and they burned on my skin and just didn't feel as good as the ones you have there.


 The Burt's Bees ones really burned my face. I phoned the company to let them know and was told they shouldn't have done that. My skin isn't even sensitive. It's good to know that brand is more gentle so I have another option.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SamhopeM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


The Burt's Bees ones really burned my face. I phoned the company to let them know and was told they shouldn't have done that. My skin isn't even sensitive. It's good to know
that brand is more gentle so I have another option.

Same, my skin really isn't finnicky or overly sensitive! The brand I ordered was Willa, and I had tried their foaming facial cleanser before through BB and had no problems at all, so I was surprised by the burning. Everything I've tried by Yes To has been consistently good to me.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SamhopeM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


The Burt's Bees ones really burned my face. I phoned the company to let them know and was told they shouldn't have done that. My skin isn't even sensitive. It's good to know
that brand is more gentle so I have another option.

OH MAN ME TOO.

So far we've only seen the Fox Hunt colours... hoping that since my boxes are shipping slightly later I'll get one of each of the green and purple


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
OH MAN ME TOO.

So far we've only seen the Fox Hunt colours... hoping that since my boxes are shipping slightly later I'll get one of each of the green and purple

I've seen a few on instagram featuring the green and purple. It doesn't seem to be a pattern of waves right now.


----------



## SamhopeM (Sep 7, 2013)

> Same, my skin really isn't finnicky or overly sensitive! The brand I ordered was Willa, and I had tried their foaming facial cleanser before through BB and had no problems at all, so I was surprised by the burning. Everything I've tried by Yes To has been consistently good to me.


 I have never tried anything from them but would like to. I keep hearing good things about them. I was shocked that Burt's Bees reaction was so laid back. Generally when I contact a company to let them know I had a problem witg one of their products they're all over it and will at the least offer me a refund. I didn't pay much for them but that was the last product I purchased from them. They didn't even ask for any of the info from the package in case it was a bad batch that would need to be recalled.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Sep 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ohdahlia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Sure. Excuse my camera -- my phone is getting long in the tooth. The

moisturizer is a surprisingly generous sample, and has an interesting reclosable plastic ring thing on the back.


Spoiler








 
how big is the sugarbomb gloss?  is it teent tiny??


----------



## meaganola (Sep 7, 2013)

> Same, my skin really isn't finnicky or overly sensitive! The brand I ordered was Willa, and I had tried their foaming facial cleanser before through BB and had no problems at all, so I was surprised by the burning. Everything I've tried by Yes To has been consistently good to me.


 I had the same reaction to the Willa! I chalked it up to the lavender oil.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ohdahlia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Sure. Excuse my camera -- my phone is getting long in the tooth. The

moisturizer is a surprisingly generous sample, and has an interesting reclosable plastic ring thing on the back.


Spoiler








 I got the same box.  I am a little upset at Birchbox, because they told me if I clicked off a certain options, I would no longer get BB/CC creams and here we go again.  Sigh.  Seriously, they NEED to stop giving BB creams every month to the same people.

If anyone gets the green nailpolish and wants the orange one that I got, pm me.  I will happily swap.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I've seen a few on instagram featuring the green and purple. It doesn't seem to be a pattern of waves right now.
oh i don't check instagram, but okay. I really hope i don't have to get two oranges and end up needing to trade both away... QQ

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
how big is the sugarbomb gloss?  is it teent tiny??

i'm guessing the same size as the sephora sample: 0.22oz 







I'd be happy to get it and if I don't, then I can always order from Sephora andd get it! XD best of both worlds


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got the same box.  I am a little upset at Birchbox, because they told me if I clicked off a certain options, I would no longer get BB/CC creams and here we go again.  Sigh.  Seriously, they NEED to stop giving BB creams every month to the same people.

If anyone gets the green nailpolish and wants the orange one that I got, pm me.  I will happily swap.

Whoever told you that was probably misinformed or said it the wrong way. The only product they seem to be outright controlling right now is how much perfume one can receive (you can select if you want more or less perfume). They've never made total opt-out of anything an option.


----------



## SamhopeM (Sep 7, 2013)

> I got the same box.Â  I am a little upset at Birchbox, because they told me if I clicked off a certain options, I would no longer get BB/CC creams and here we go again.Â  Sigh.Â  Seriously, they NEED to stop giving BB creams every month to the same people. If anyone gets the green nailpolish and wants the orange one that I got, pm me.Â  I will happily swap.


 If I get green I will let you know. I don't use nailpolish at all since it always peels right off.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 7, 2013)

thank you samhopem!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 7, 2013)

> Eep one of them hasÂ 0.4550 and the other nothing yet. Hopefully it'll be heavy then!! XD Wondering if I should be worried since everyone else's is heavy....


 One of mine is about this weight (0.47, I think?) I'm crossing my fingers that its light because of makeup and not foil samples!


----------



## biancardi (Sep 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Whoever told you that was probably misinformed or said it the wrong way. The only product they seem to be outright controlling right now is how much perfume one can receive (you can select if you want more or less perfume). They've never made total opt-out of anything an option.
She stated by selecting the classic &amp; low maintenance, that would mean that I would not want "new" products like BB creams.

this is the exact part of the email she sent me that states this

"In looking over your Beaty Profile, I see you have Adventurous checked off under style. The Adventurous tab says "I'll try any technique, color or trend." If you're not up for trying bright lipsticks, or new products like BB creams, I would recommend checking off Classic and low maintenance."

So, I emailed them again today to see what is up with that.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  She stated by selecting the classic &amp; low maintenance, that would mean that I would not want "new" products like BB creams.

this is the exact part of the email she sent me that states this

"In looking over your Beaty Profile, I see you have Adventurous checked off under style. The Adventurous tab says "I'll try any technique, color or trend." If you're not up for trying bright lipsticks, or new products like BB creams, *I would recommend* checking off Classic and low maintenance."

So, I emailed them again today to see what is up with that.

It looks like what she said isn't a guarantee that you will stop receiving a product totally. It was just a recommendation of a way to change your profile to something more up your alley. My hair has always been marked as oily and low maintenance and I've still gotten hair products that contain oil for dry frizzy hair (and it made my hair a total oily mess). These profiles aren't scientifically perfect so there's still a chance you're going to get something that doesn't suit you.


----------



## queenofperil (Sep 7, 2013)

Well, I don't have nail polish/nail products as something I like to get, and this month we are literally all supposed to get nail polish in our boxes. Annoying? Yeah. There are just some months where it's unavoidable. I'm sure someone on here will trade me for whatever color I get, or I can just give the polish to my nail addict sister. I do get the frustration of getting products you can't use, though.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
It looks like what she said isn't a guarantee that you will stop receiving a product totally. It was just a recommendation of a way to change your profile to something more up your alley. My hair has always been marked as oily and low maintenance and I've still gotten hair products that contain oil for dry frizzy hair (and it made my hair a total oily mess). These profiles aren't scientifically perfect so there's still a chance you're going to get something that doesn't suit you.
I know, but I have been getting BB/CC creams just about every other month now.  You'd think they would have paid attention to my complaint, as I did have several emails back and forth with them, trying to improve my profile.    I just am very happy with what I use now and have no interest in sampling foundation.

I have the same problem as you with the hair products - this is what she told me to do (and I didn't get hair products this month!! yeah)

"Additionally, you checked off that you have color treated hair that is frequently blow dried. These two factors often lead to damaged hair, so we're more inclined to send your restorative products and hair masks to bring your hair back to it's natural luster. If you're are very particular about hair products, I would recommend leaving the hair type section blank."

What I don't understand is that they just ignore the oily hair selection and focus in on the hair dye and blow dry bit - my hair is in great condition because I know what works for it.    They should have a section that asks about what problems your hair has, not what they assume your hair problems are.

sorry, I've been holding this in for a while - lol


----------



## jennm149 (Sep 7, 2013)

> She stated by selecting the classic &amp; low maintenance, that would mean that I would not want "new" products like BB creams. this is the exact part of the email she sent me that states this "In looking over your Beaty Profile, I see you have Adventurous checked off under style. The Adventurous tab says "I'll try any technique, color or trend." If you're not up for trying bright lipsticks, or new products like BB creams, I would recommend checking off Classic and low maintenance." So, I emailed them again today to see what is up with that.


 I have classic and low maintenance checked and I've received 2 or 3 BB creams since my first BB in March.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well, I don't have nail polish/nail products as something I like to get, and this month we are literally all supposed to get nail polish in our boxes. Annoying? Yeah. There are just some months where it's unavoidable. I'm sure someone on here will trade me for whatever color I get, or I can just give the polish to my nail addict sister. I do get the frustration of getting products you can't use, though. 
I do gift a ton of products.  I think October might be my last box with them, however.  I did cancel in August and then re-sub'd, because I felt it wasn't fair not to give them a chance to improve.  I worked with them over a course of 6 emails to get my beauty profile updated

I have to say, my box this month is 110% better after I updated my profile than the last 7 boxes I have gotten from them, so I shouldn't complain that much - lol


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 7, 2013)

really wishing i had a second sub right about now just for another nail polish, i wish there was a way to just use my points for a 1 month gift ugh.


----------



## IMDawnP (Sep 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I have classic and low maintenance checked and I've received 2 or 3 BB creams since my first BB in March.
I also have classic and low maintenance and have been subbed for 14 months now. I've received 2 Dr. Jart's - 1 BB and 1CC and the Supergoop BB. It was the hot product a year or so ago so it made sense to me that I would receive a few samples. I only use loose finishing powder on my face and even then it's sparingly and for shine so I get your frustration about things you will not use. I also am not a daily lipstick user and when I do it's mostly nudes yet I've received a few in THE VERY BRIGHT colors. I sometimes wear one just for the fun of it but again not really for me. Overall my profile has been very, very good to me so I hope your recent changes help you out.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Sep 7, 2013)

Haha. If its a not-orange polish, take 'em away from me! For some reason I'm digging a nice orange for my toes. Green doesn't look good on me and I already own soooo many purples. this would be the perfect one-month sub for someone into polishes though!



> really wishing i had a second sub right about now just for another nail polish, i wish there was a way to just use my points for a 1 month gift ugh.


----------



## cskeiser (Sep 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  She stated by selecting the classic &amp; low maintenance, that would mean that I would not want "new" products like BB creams.

this is the exact part of the email she sent me that states this

"In looking over your Beaty Profile, I see you have Adventurous checked off under style. The Adventurous tab says "I'll try any technique, color or trend." If you're not up for trying bright lipsticks, or new products like BB creams, I would recommend checking off Classic and low maintenance."

So, I emailed them again today to see what is up with that.


hmm.... interesting... I have classic and low maintenance checked and received the bright red Party Proof lipstick... so much for her theory.  I would much rather have had a neutral color.


----------



## outdoorbarbie92 (Sep 7, 2013)

No clicky truck for me but I hope I get the claudale make up remover!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 7, 2013)

Yay!  Second clicky truck updated with a weight of 0.64!  Definitely not a dupe of my other box (0.4750)!!!  






Now I'm just crossing my fingers for 2 different polish colors!


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cskeiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  She stated by selecting the classic &amp; low maintenance, that would mean that I would not want "new" products like BB creams.

this is the exact part of the email she sent me that states this

"In looking over your Beaty Profile, I see you have Adventurous checked off under style. The Adventurous tab says "I'll try any technique, color or trend." If you're not up for trying bright lipsticks, or new products like BB creams, I would recommend checking off Classic and low maintenance."

So, I emailed them again today to see what is up with that.


hmm.... interesting... I have classic and low maintenance checked and received the bright red Party Proof lipstick... so much for her theory.  I would much rather have had a neutral color.


To be fair, red _is _a classic lipstick shade.


----------



## lilsxkitten (Sep 7, 2013)

Slightly off topic, but lipsticks in the old days were pretty bright! This one is from the 40's: ( I collect this stuff)







> > Â
> >
> >
> > > Â  She stated by selecting the classic
> ...


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Sep 7, 2013)

> To be fair, red _is_ a classic lipstick shade.Â


 Totally. The perfect "classic" box in my imagination would definitely have red lipstick, maybe a mascara, and a neutral ish nail polish


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Sep 7, 2013)

I love your nails and that lipstick is so cute!



> Slightly off topic, but lipsticks in the old days were pretty bright! This one is from the 40's: ( I collect this stuff)


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
To be fair, red _is _a classic lipstick shade. 

This. Red has been getting such a bad rap around here for some reason, it's probably the most classic and universally flattering shade imaginable.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
To be fair, red _is _a classic lipstick shade. 

This. Red has been getting such a bad rap around here for some reason, it's probably the most classic and universally flattering shade imaginable.


Agreed!  I'm seriously hoping they had some Stila Beso left and threw some in one of my boxes this month!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Sep 7, 2013)

> Agreed! Â I'm seriously hoping they had some Stila Beso left and threw some in one of my boxes this month! Â :11a:


 I would not complain if I got *another* Beso. Stuff looks gooooooood.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 7, 2013)

I wish I had not sampled the beso on my lips the other month.  It is a VERY bright red and doesn't suit me at all - I would have cheerfully swapped it for something else.  I keep falling into the trap that maybe this time, bright red will look good on me - lol.    I did like the concept of the liquid lipstick and did buy a more suitable color for my skin tone.

There are many shades of red, and not all of them are universally flattering.  Some people look better in blue-reds, some in orange-reds.  Some in more muted reds.  I will say that the screaming red of beso was not a universally flattering shade.  I would have enjoyed an oxblood color instead.

one of the sad things I am finding out is that I like the concepts of some of the products that are sent to me, but the colors are oh-so-wrong.   If I really love the concept of the beauty item, I will purchase it  and pick a different color.   I suggested that they put in a color palette choice in the profile, so they get an idea of what people are looking for.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Sep 7, 2013)

> I wish I had not sampled the beso on my lips the other month.Â  It is a VERY bright red and doesn't suit me at all - I would have cheerfully swapped it for something else.Â  I keep falling into the trap that maybe this time, bright red will look good on me - lol. Â Â  I did like the concept of the liquid lipstick and did buy a more suitable color for my skin tone. There are many shades of red, and not all of them are universally flattering.Â  Some people look better in blue-reds, some in orange-reds.Â  Some in more muted reds.Â  I will say that the screaming red of beso was not a universally flattering shade.Â  I would have enjoyed an oxblood color instead. one of the sad things I am finding out is that I like the concepts of some of the products that are sent to me, but the colors are oh-so-wrong. Â  If I really love the concept of the beauty item, I will purchase itÂ  and pick a different color. Â  I suggested that they put in a color palette choice in the profile, so they get an idea of what people are looking for.


 While it is nice to get a color in our boxes that works great for us that isn't really what birchbox cares about. Birchbox did exactly what they want to do. They sent you something to try, you tried it, and bought another one. They aren't setting out to send you the perfect shade for you, they want you to turn around and BUY the perfect shade for you.


----------



## barbyechick (Sep 7, 2013)

Dang still no clicky truck! It takes foreevvveerrr  



 to get my box so even when I'm among the first to get a clicky box I usually am on the tail end of receiving it, and usually a day after the estimate time. I want to start guessing and stalking my box 





Instagram has a couple BCBG perfumes and different colored polishes, I wouldn't mind most of the stuff I've been seeing so yay!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wish I had not sampled the beso on my lips the other month.  It is a VERY bright red and doesn't suit me at all - I would have cheerfully swapped it for something else.  I keep falling into the trap that maybe this time, bright red will look good on me - lol.    I did like the concept of the liquid lipstick and did buy a more suitable color for my skin tone.

There are many shades of red, and not all of them are universally flattering.  Some people look better in blue-reds, some in orange-reds.  Some in more muted reds.  I will say that the screaming red of beso was not a universally flattering shade.  I would have enjoyed an oxblood color instead.

one of the sad things I am finding out is that I like the concepts of some of the products that are sent to me, but the colors are oh-so-wrong.   If I really love the concept of the beauty item, I will purchase it  and pick a different color.   I suggested that they put in a color palette choice in the profile, so they get an idea of what people are looking for.

I think your perspective on birchbox is a bit misguided. They're not a personal/individualized/customized shopper. They just help you find out what you like and don't like. This is the format they've used for the last three years, and its worked for them so far. That's really what most of these monthly subs boil down to. As much as they harp on their profiles (both birchbox and ipsy) they're not going to know what colors you actually prefer and match that perfectly every time. Its mostly about being open and trying new things, and then moving on to the next item.


----------



## SamhopeM (Sep 7, 2013)

> While it is nice to get a color in our boxes that works great for us that isn't really what birchbox cares about. Birchbox did exactly what they want to do. They sent you something to try, you tried it, and bought another one. They aren't setting out to send you the perfect shade for you, they want you to turn around and BUY the perfect shade for you.


 Maybe it's just me but I'm far more likely to purchase something in full size if I can try out the correct shade in a trial size. If I don't like a color in something even if it's sample size I'm more likely to give it away without ever trying it and therefore not buying the full size. I like the idea of color profiles. Maybe not getting down to totally specific colors but it would be nice to have types of colors.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SamhopeM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Maybe it's just me but I'm far more likely to purchase something in full size if I can try out the correct shade in a trial size. If I don't like a color in something even if it's sample size I'm more likely to give it away without ever trying it and therefore not buying the full size. I like the idea of color profiles. Maybe not getting down to totally specific colors but it would be nice to have types of colors.

_correct shade_ is entirely subjective though. i've seen women here say that a shade they got was totally wrong for them, horrendous, etc. when it looked great on them, they _personally_ just did not like the color. birchbox really has no way of knowing personal color preferences or even the exact shade of your skin tone (for example, saying i'm fair skinned describes that i'm pale, but doesn't really describe that i have pink tones), which is why they usually just send out 1-3 color varieties en masse.


----------



## SamhopeM (Sep 7, 2013)

> _correct shade_ is entirely subjective though. i've seen women here say that a shade they got was totally wrong for them, horrendous, etc. when it looked great on them, they _personally_ just did not like the color. birchbox really has no way of knowing personal color preferences, which is why they usually just send out 1-3 color varieties en masse.


 Really when I say correct shade I'm more referring to foundations. I tend to be hard to match and rarely get a sample in a shade I can actually use. But then that happens when I go to a brick and mortar store to get color matched too so I've gotten used to it. With most color cosmetics as long as it's not orange or yellow I'm fine with it.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SamhopeM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Really when I say correct shade I'm more referring to foundations. I tend to be hard to match and rarely get a sample in a shade I can actually use. But then that happens when I go to a brick and mortar store to get color matched too so I've gotten used to it. With most color cosmetics as long as it's not orange or yellow I'm fine with it.

yeah, understandable. and i think that's where it comes down to, you get the product from birchbox to try it out for staying power, consistency, chemistry, general shade etc. because there's just no way to perfectly color match someone from a few questions on an internet profile vs. getting color matched in a sephora. saying i'm fair/light skinnned sums up that i'm pale, but doesn't really depict the pink undertones i have.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I think your perspective on birchbox is a bit misguided. They're not a personal/individualized/customized shopper. They just help you find out what you like and don't like. This is the format they've used for the last three years, and its worked for them so far. That's really what most of these monthly subs boil down to. As much as they harp on their profiles (both birchbox and ipsy) they're not going to know what colors you actually prefer and match that perfectly every time. Its mostly about being open and trying new things, and then moving on to the next item.
no, it isn't misguided.  I belong to several subs and they seem to pay attention to reviews and likes/dislikes.  I am not saying that I have to LOVE every item in my box, I don't with most boxes, but birchbox is now, for me at least, the worst one of all of the beauty boxes I sub to. 

I totally understand about the color choices.  However, I have received several bright red colors in this year alone for lip colors, and each one, I gave a negative review on the sample due to the color.  Obviously, they aren't paying attention to the reviews.

I am sure that there are thousands of ladies out there that would have loved to get the red lip colors I got and I would have loved to have received their lip colors.    A color palette is a good thing to put in the beauty profile.    It doesn't have to be extremely specific, but at least get a feel for their paying customer's likes and dislikes.  You say they don't know - yes, the way they have set up their beauty profile, they have no clue.  That is why I had suggested it to birchbox to add that in their beauty profile.  I am not looking for a perfect match, but I would like to enjoy ONE product out of my box, which until this month, hadn't been for several months.  And the sad thing is, the 2 items that I like in this month's box are not makeup - but the yes to towelettes (which I already own and use) and the moisturizer.  

Yes, there is the swap or gifting, but many of the samples from birchbox I would be ashamed to gift - those foil packets. 

Am I being overly critical?  Yes, I suppose so.  Birchbox was my first sub box ever and for the first few months, it was spot on.  Something changed this year.  I think they over extended their line and made up too many different combinations and they aren't really following the beauty profile very closely anymore.   I now subscribe to eco-emi (who doesn't even have a beauty profile, but manages to give samples that are universally flattering), ipsy (of which I am very happy with), blush (totally in love with) and I pick my own from green grab bag.

those subs just have better items in their boxes.   I do not know what happened to birchbox, but this year has been totally disappointing (a pen, really??? yes I got a pen as a "beauty item") and tiny foil samples.  I actually loved getting the razor this year- a product that I could actually use!! lol

You seem very happy with birchbox, and that is good.    But I will say something has changed with their service this past year and for me, it was not for the better.


----------



## SamhopeM (Sep 7, 2013)

> no, it isn't misguided.Â  I belong to several subs and they seem to pay attention to reviews and likes/dislikes.Â  I am not saying that I have to LOVE every item in my box, I don't with most boxes, but birchbox is now, for me at least, the worst one of all of the beauty boxes I sub to.Â  I totally understand about the color choices.Â  However, I have received several bright red colors in this year alone for lip colors, and each one, I gave a negative review on the sample due to the color.Â  Obviously, they aren't paying attention to the reviews. I am sure that there are thousands of ladies out there that would have loved to get the red lip colors I got and I would have loved to have received their lip colors.Â Â Â  A color palette is a good thing to put in the beauty profile. Â Â  It doesn't have to be extremely specific, but at least get a feel for their paying customer's likes and dislikes.Â  You say they don't know - yes, the way they have set up their beauty profile, they have no clue.Â  That is why I had suggested it to birchbox to add that in their beauty profile.Â  I am not looking for a perfect match, but I would like to enjoy ONE product out of my box, which until this month, hadn't been for several months. Yes, there is the swap or gifting, but many of the samples from birchbox I would be ashamed to gift - those foil packets.Â  Am I being overly critical?Â  Yes, I suppose so.Â  Birchbox was my first sub box ever and for the first few months, it was spot on.Â  Something changed this year.Â  I think they over extended their line and made up too many different combinations and they aren't really following the beauty profile very closely anymore.Â Â  I now subscribe to eco-emi (who doesn't even have a beauty profile, but manages to give samples that are universally flattering), ipsy (of which I am very happy with), blush (totally in love with) and I pick my own from green grab bag. those subs just have better items in their boxes.Â Â  I do not know what happened to birchbox, but this year has been totally disappointing (a pen, really??? yes I got a pen as a "beauty item") and tiny foil samples. You seem very happy with birchbox, and that is good.Â Â Â  But I will say something has changed with their service this past year and for me, it was not for the better.


 Although it is more expensive than other subs might I recommend Wantable? They actually do let you dislike colors.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SamhopeM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Maybe it's just me but I'm far more likely to purchase something in full size if I can try out the correct shade in a trial size. If I don't like a color in something even if it's sample size I'm more likely to give it away without ever trying it and therefore not buying the full size. I like the idea of color profiles. Maybe not getting down to totally specific colors but it would be nice to have types of colors.
exactly.   It would be more like

nudes

browns

mauves

pink

red

anything goes! (orange, blue, yellow, green)

you get the drift.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  no, it isn't misguided.  I belong to several subs and they seem to pay attention to reviews and likes/dislikes.  I am not saying that I have to LOVE every item in my box, I don't with most boxes, but birchbox is now, for me at least, the worst one of all of the beauty boxes I sub to. 

I totally understand about the color choices.  However, I have received several bright red colors in this year alone for lip colors, and each one, I gave a negative review on the sample due to the color.  Obviously, they aren't paying attention to the reviews.

I am sure that there are thousands of ladies out there that would have loved to get the red lip colors I got and I would have loved to have received their lip colors.    A color palette is a good thing to put in the beauty profile.    It doesn't have to be extremely specific, but at least get a feel for their paying customer's likes and dislikes.  You say they don't know - yes, the way they have set up their beauty profile, they have no clue.  That is why I had suggested it to birchbox to add that in their beauty profile.  I am not looking for a perfect match, but I would like to enjoy ONE product out of my box, which until this month, hadn't been for several months.

Yes, there is the swap or gifting, but many of the samples from birchbox I would be ashamed to gift - those foil packets. 

Am I being overly critical?  Yes, I suppose so.  Birchbox was my first sub box ever and for the first few months, it was spot on.  Something changed this year.  I think they over extended their line and made up too many different combinations and they aren't really following the beauty profile very closely anymore.   I now subscribe to eco-emi (who doesn't even have a beauty profile, but manages to give samples that are universally flattering), ipsy (of which I am very happy with), blush (totally in love with) and I pick my own from green grab bag.

those subs just have better items in their boxes.   I do not know what happened to birchbox, but this year has been totally disappointing (a pen, really??? yes I got a pen as a "beauty item") and tiny foil samples.

You seem very happy with birchbox, and that is good.    But I will say something has changed with their service this past year and for me, it was not for the better.

it seems like running theme with your grievances is that you told/emailed them you didn't like something specifically and they didn't change it. they use their reviews as market research for the companies who send the products, not to tailor individual future boxes. it's just not possible. i don't know who else you sub to but i've seen the same complaints with ipsy, and it always boils down to it being a flaw in that it's practically impossible to specifically individualize boxes/bags for 100k+ subscribers.

i always think telling CS how you feel about something is good, especially for smaller businesses because for smaller businesses it can make a difference. but expecting a CS rep to be able to make major company changes to one individual's box, or change a company wide practice or procedure because you sent a few emails is a _really really_ high expectation. i know that just from working for major brands and having to listen to people complain day in and day out, expecting me to be able to change something that was decided by someone i'll never meet with probably 50x my pay grade.

i used to complain a lot about birchbox and compare what i got with others. but when i changed my perspective and treated it how i treated it when i FIRST subbed (before i even knew about MUT) i found that i was a lot happier with just trying new things.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SamhopeM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Although it is more expensive than other subs might I recommend Wantable? They actually do let you dislike colors.

thank you!   If I get rid of birchbox, which it seems that I am moving in that direction (still holding out hope!!), I will put this one on my list....


----------



## biancardi (Sep 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
it seems like running theme with your grievances is that you told/emailed them you didn't like something specifically and they didn't change it. they use their reviews as market research for the companies who send the products, not to tailor individual future boxes. it's just not possible. i don't know who else you sub to but i've seen the same complaints with ipsy, and it always boils down to it being a flaw in that it's practically impossible to specifically individualize boxes/bags for 100k+ subscribers.

i always think telling CS how you feel about something is good, especially for smaller businesses because for smaller businesses it can make a difference. but expecting a CS rep to be able to make major company changes to one individual's box, or change a company wide practice or procedure because you sent a few emails is a _really really_ high expectation. i know that just from working for major brands and having to listen to people complain day in and day out, expecting me to be able to change something that was decided by someone i'll never meet with probably 50x my pay grade.
I think because I had high expectations with the beauty profile "re-do",  the outreach by birchbox (they ignored my first email and after I wrote on their blog about my displeasure, they immediately contacted me to work with me on my profile) and then to receive the CC cream was just plain infuriating.  I just got a BB cream in last month's box.

I didn't complain about getting benefit, even though I hate that makeup line and find it to be overpriced and substandard.  That is something I expect with beauty boxes - you don't get a choice over the makeup line.  However, I do feel this is just a circular argument we are having here.  I am NOT ASKING for the "perfect" box.   I don't know why you keep saying that I want  a specifically individualized box.  I want one that fits my beauty profile about 50% of the time.  That is why they have a beauty profile on us, right?  that is what they advertize.  Same with the reviews - if they aren't using them to help choose what items they are selecting for your box, then they NEED to stop telling their members that they are using those reviews in that manner.

I just would like to receive boxes that  I  like 50% of the time - not 100%..  That hasn't happened with me for a long, long time - not since last year - with birchbox.  I keep holding out hope that they will go back to the wonderful service they were before this year.

I know that other beauty subs seem  to pay attention to what you like/dislike.   At the very least, birchbox needs to stop sending same types of items (BB creams galore is their main theme) every month to the same member.  

I never once asked for the perfect box tailored to my specific desires.  All I want is a box where I like and can use 50% of the items over the course of my membership.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 7, 2013)

I actually am very happy trying out new samples, btw.    I guess I am just fed up with all of the BB creams I have gotten from Birchbox this year - twice in a row these past 2 months, and prior to that, every other month was some type of BB/CC/tint cream thing.

I cannot wait for that "hot" trend to go away - lol


----------



## SamhopeM (Sep 7, 2013)

> thank you!Â Â  If I get rid of birchbox, which it seems that I am moving in that direction (still holding out hope!!), I will put this one on my list....


 Wantable is good because if you don't like what you get you can return it to them. It is also full sized products. I actually have two subs to them and have been happy with my boxes so far. Yesterday I got one with a shattered eyeshadow and CS got back to mr within twenty minutes to let me know they were sending a replacement. It will be here Monday! You can dislike certain products and intensities as well as formulations.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SamhopeM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Wantable is good because if you don't like what you get you can return it to them. It is also full sized products. I actually have two subs to them and have been happy with my boxes so far. Yesterday I got one with a shattered eyeshadow and CS got back to mr within twenty minutes to let me know they were sending a replacement. It will be here Monday! You can dislike certain products and intensities as well as formulations.

do members here post about wantable?  is there a group for it or it is under the general subscriptions?

I will definitely check this out - do you blog about your boxes?


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 7, 2013)

Colicky truck!! Weight is .61 and delivery on the 12th.


----------



## SamhopeM (Sep 7, 2013)

> do members here post about wantable?Â  is there a group for it or it is under the general subscriptions? I will definitely check this out - do you blog about your boxes?


 It is under general. They have three different boxes to choose from. They actually have an account on here themselves too. I sort of blog about my boxes when I remember to lol.


----------



## biancardi (Sep 7, 2013)

thanks samhopem - I will check it out.  I took a look at their beauty profile and that was very impressive!


----------



## linda37027 (Sep 7, 2013)

When will we be able to see all the boxes by number? Does anybody know how many variations there are this month? My box weighs .5990 and is suppose to arrive on the 12th. I am hoping I get it by at least the 11th. I have liked what I have seen so far that people have gotten. Hoping for the green nail polish, but all the colors look pretty.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *linda37027* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  When will we be able to see all the boxes by number? Does anybody know how many variations there are this month? My box weighs .5990 and is suppose to arrive on the 12th. I am hoping I get it by at least the 11th. I have liked what I have seen so far that people have gotten. Hoping for the green nail polish, but all the colors look pretty.

probably on or around the tenth when they start uploading box variations and updating profiles.


----------



## queenofperil (Sep 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
probably on or around the tenth when they start uploading box variations and updating profiles.

We should have an FAQ thread or something to direct newcomers to. Unless we already have that thread. You can just ignore me, in that case. We always get asked about when the box pages will update, how you can check your box number, what your box weight is, etc., so I think it'd be super helpful.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
We should have an FAQ thread or something to direct newcomers to. Unless we already have that thread. You can just ignore me, in that case. We always get asked about when the box pages will update, how you can check your box number, what your box weight is, etc., so I think it'd be super helpful. 

hmmmm that's a really good idea. as far as i know that doesn't exist, but then again i've been preoccupied by IRL things so i don't remember everything we have. if we could pin a general FAQ to the the top of the birchbox group that would be awesome, so i'll look in to it!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Sep 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
We should have an FAQ thread or something to direct newcomers to. Unless we already have that thread. You can just ignore me, in that case. We always get asked about when the box pages will update, how you can check your box number, what your box weight is, etc., so I think it'd be super helpful. 

i think that every month! i think there is one but it gets buried under the monthly threads, other posts, etc.


----------



## Adrigirl81 (Sep 7, 2013)

Just got my box!  The weight was 0.6700.  I think this is one of my favorite boxes so far and I have been subscribed since May 2012.  Very happy with it, it's all things I will use and am excited to try...can't wait to see what comes in my 2nd box! 








Spoiler



Amika Bombshell Blowout Spray 2oz
Caudalie Hand and Nail Cream 1oz
Elizabeth Arden Beautiful Color Luminous Lip Gloss in Precious Petal 4ml
Voesh New York Premium Manicure Hand Mask (1/pair)
Ruffian Nail Lacquer in Hedge Fund 5ml





Sorry you can't see the nail polish color...it's the green one.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Adrigirl81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got my box!  The weight was 0.6700.  I think this is one of my favorite boxes so far and I have been subscribed since May 2012.  Very happy with it, it's all things I will use and am excited to try...can't wait to see what comes in my 2nd box! 







Spoiler



Amika Bombshell Blowout Spray 2oz
Caudalie Hand and Nail Cream 1oz
Elizabeth Arden Beautiful Color Luminous Lip Gloss in Precious Petal 4ml
Voesh New York Premium Manicure Hand Mask (1/pair)
Ruffian Nail Lacquer in Hedge Fund 5ml





Sorry you can't see the nail polish color...it's the green one.


 These sample sizes are amazing! I don't even need lip gloss and I'm jealous!


----------



## queenofperil (Sep 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
hmmmm that's a really good idea. as far as i know that doesn't exist, but then again i've been preoccupied by IRL things so i don't remember everything we have. if we could pin a general FAQ to the the top of the birchbox group that would be awesome, so i'll look in to it!

*Zoidberg voice* Hooray! I'm helpful!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Adrigirl81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got my box!  The weight was 0.6700.  I think this is one of my favorite boxes so far and I have been subscribed since May 2012.  Very happy with it, it's all things I will use and am excited to try...can't wait to see what comes in my 2nd box! 







Spoiler



Amika Bombshell Blowout Spray 2oz
Caudalie Hand and Nail Cream 1oz
Elizabeth Arden Beautiful Color Luminous Lip Gloss in Precious Petal 4ml
Voesh New York Premium Manicure Hand Mask (1/pair)
Ruffian Nail Lacquer in Hedge Fund 5ml





Sorry you can't see the nail polish color...it's the green one.


 
Daaaaaaamn. Those are really good sizes. Like, really good. I would not hate getting that box.


----------



## chelsealynn (Sep 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Adrigirl81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got my box!  The weight was 0.6700.  I think this is one of my favorite boxes so far and I have been subscribed since May 2012.  Very happy with it, it's all things I will use and am excited to try...can't wait to see what comes in my 2nd box! 







Spoiler



Amika Bombshell Blowout Spray 2oz
Caudalie Hand and Nail Cream 1oz
Elizabeth Arden Beautiful Color Luminous Lip Gloss in Precious Petal 4ml
Voesh New York Premium Manicure Hand Mask (1/pair)
Ruffian Nail Lacquer in Hedge Fund 5ml





Sorry you can't see the nail polish color...it's the green one.


 
Oh I would love to get that box!  I want to try all of it!


----------



## meaganola (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm on my phone, so editing is a royal pain in the ass, but... Since when did they say that feedback and reviews were used to influence box contents? I thought they specifically said that they were *not* tied. If they were, I would never receive perfume samples, and we all know how trying to get away from those things goes.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm on my phone, so editing is a royal pain in the ass, but... Since when did they say that feedback and reviews were used to influence box contents? I thought they specifically said that they were *not* tied. If they were, I would never receive perfume samples, and we all know how trying to get away from those things goes.

As far as I know, they've never claimed that. And there's never been any guaranteed way to opt out of getting specific items. Shrug.


----------



## meaganola (Sep 7, 2013)

Â 

Â 


Quote:Originally Posted byÂ *kawaiimeows*Â /img/forum/go_quote.gif
Â Â 

As far as I know, they've never claimed that. And there's never been any guaranteed way to opt out of getting specific items.

That's what I thought. Â And now I'm on my laptop, so I can highlight the part of the post I was addressing.

Â 

Quote:

Originally Posted by *biancardi*Â /img/forum/go_quote.gif
Â Same with the reviews - if they aren't using them to help choose what items they are selecting for your box, then they NEED to stop telling their members that they are using those reviews in that manner.

Â 

I think the feedback is used in aggregate and not tied to specific users so Birchbox can hand anonymized data over to benefit/Supergoop/Pixi/potential box participating companies to say that, hey, our subscribers really like hand cream (for example), so you should provide hand cream samples -- or to tell a specific company that, ooh, sorry, buddy, but our subscribers *really* hated your new facial scrub. Â They removed the freeform box where you can provide feedback only for Birchbox's eyes for the sample and replaced it with a freeform box for reviews to go on the site for public viewing, after all, which to me sends the message that they don't care about specific feedback to give to the companies anymore and are focusing on ratings/reviews to go up on the site, so feedback and reviews are completely untied at this point. Â I'm doubting that reviews even specifically go to the companies any more. Â And I think a big part of this shift is that their subscriber base just *exploded*, so they were getting far too many comments to bundle in a nice tidy package any longer, so now they just hand the compiled radio button/dropdown menu/clicky box data over to the box participantsÂ and call it a day.

Â


----------



## MissRoe (Sep 7, 2013)

> Just got my box!Â  The weight was 0.6700.Â  I think this is one of my favorite boxes so far and I have been subscribed since May 2012.Â  Very happy with it,Â it's all things I will use and am excited to try...can't wait to see what comes in my 2nd box!Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



That is a great looking box! So many great samples!! Enjoy!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Sep 7, 2013)

Right! This! Exactly! I think I put in the "comment" section once "I HATE PERFUME SAMPLES I HATE PERFUME SAMPLES" until my fingers got tired from control+c -- still got perfume samples til they moved over to the new profile. Reviews, purchases, all that -- don't mean anything for what box you end up with at the end of the day.



> I think the feedback is used in aggregate and not tied to specific users so Birchbox can hand anonymized data over to benefit/Supergoop/Pixi/potential box participating companies to say that, hey, our subscribers really like hand cream (for example), so you should provide hand cream samples -- or to tell a specific company that, ooh, sorry, buddy, but our subscribers *really* hated your new facial scrub. Â They removed the freeform box where you can provide feedback only for Birchbox's eyes for the sample and replaced it with a freeform box for reviews to go on the site for public viewing, after all, which to me sends the message that they don't care about specific feedback to give to the companies anymore and are focusing on ratings/reviews to go up on the site, so feedback and reviews are completely untied at this point. Â I'm doubting that reviews even specifically go to the companies any more. Â And I think a big part of this shift is that their subscriber base just *exploded*, so they were getting far too many comments to bundle in a nice tidy package any longer, so now they just hand the compiled radio button/dropdown menu/clicky box data over to the box participantsÂ and call it a day.


----------



## Kristen121 (Sep 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Adrigirl81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got my box!  The weight was 0.6700.  I think this is one of my favorite boxes so far and I have been subscribed since May 2012.  Very happy with it, it's all things I will use and am excited to try...can't wait to see what comes in my 2nd box! 








Spoiler



Amika Bombshell Blowout Spray 2oz
Caudalie Hand and Nail Cream 1oz
Elizabeth Arden Beautiful Color Luminous Lip Gloss in Precious Petal 4ml
Voesh New York Premium Manicure Hand Mask (1/pair)
Ruffian Nail Lacquer in Hedge Fund 5ml





Sorry you can't see the nail polish color...it's the green one.


 
I wouldn't mind getting that box! I hope I get the hand cream.


----------



## angienharry (Sep 7, 2013)

> Just got my box!Â  The weight was 0.6700.Â  I think this is one of my favorite boxes so far and I have been subscribed since May 2012.Â  Very happy with it,Â it's all things I will use and am excited to try...can't wait to see what comes in my 2nd box!Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Awesome box!


----------



## biancardi (Sep 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Adrigirl81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got my box!  The weight was 0.6700.  I think this is one of my favorite boxes so far and I have been subscribed since May 2012.  Very happy with it, it's all things I will use and am excited to try...can't wait to see what comes in my 2nd box! 







Spoiler



Amika Bombshell Blowout Spray 2oz
Caudalie Hand and Nail Cream 1oz
Elizabeth Arden Beautiful Color Luminous Lip Gloss in Precious Petal 4ml
Voesh New York Premium Manicure Hand Mask (1/pair)
Ruffian Nail Lacquer in Hedge Fund 5ml





Sorry you can't see the nail polish color...it's the green one.


 that is the box I would have loved.

that does it - I never get sample sizes like this anymore.  Buh bye birchbox.  I can use the 10.00 bucks a month towards another box that will be more suited to what I would like to receive.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Adrigirl81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got my box!  The weight was 0.6700.  I think this is one of my favorite boxes so far and I have been subscribed since May 2012.  Very happy with it, it's all things I will use and am excited to try...can't wait to see what comes in my 2nd box! 







Spoiler



Amika Bombshell Blowout Spray 2oz
Caudalie Hand and Nail Cream 1oz
Elizabeth Arden Beautiful Color Luminous Lip Gloss in Precious Petal 4ml
Voesh New York Premium Manicure Hand Mask (1/pair)
Ruffian Nail Lacquer in Hedge Fund 5ml





Sorry you can't see the nail polish color...it's the green one.


 
Amazing box!  Go you!


----------



## nicepenguins (Sep 7, 2013)

I love the bb/cc creams. I'm happy they are sending a less-expensive brand for a change so I can compare. Love all of the boxes so far!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## alpina0560 (Sep 7, 2013)

Got my box today! weight was .6850!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







BCBG perfume smells pretty good! Going to wear it to work tomorrow! Excited to try out the Caudalie.. Never used any of their products before, but I've heard good things! Only thing I'm not crazy about is the hair spray, but I can gift this to my mom! Great box this month! So happy! Can't wait to get my second box on Monday!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *alpina0560* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Nice box! Is the Mally item mascara? I'm totally in need of a new mascara. also,what was your box weight? :]


----------



## alpina0560 (Sep 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Nice box! Is the Mally item mascara? I'm totally in need of a new mascara. also,what was your box weight? :]

It is mascara! and oops! the weight was .6850.. I edited my original post to show that!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *alpina0560* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
It is mascara! and oops! the weight was .6850.. I edited my original post to show that!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

thanks! definitely out of my range i think, my box weight is .6150


----------



## KayEss (Sep 7, 2013)

So while we are waiting for the 10th, I have a question. My account is set to auto renew in October (I had a yearly sub), and now in my account setting section there's an option to "opt out of auto-renewal." If I opt out and then subscribe for another year, can I add GWP items for my annual sub? Say, since it's a $110 purchase, the Amika straightener and a pick two (if they're in stock)? Or should I just let it auto renew?


----------



## QueenJane (Sep 7, 2013)

Clicky trucks! No weight on sub 1 but sub 2 is .6000


----------



## bonita22 (Sep 7, 2013)

> Got my box today! weight was .6850!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Awesome box!


----------



## bonita22 (Sep 7, 2013)

I got my shipping email! Weight .59 expected delivery 9/12


----------



## elizabethrose (Sep 7, 2013)

Got my welcome box for a second sub today- pretty good!

I got:   Amika Obliphica Blow Up Spray Coola SPF 45 Sport- Mango Dr. Jart+ Premium BB Cream Jasmine Seven Fresh Feet Wipes Pur-Lisse Pur-Youth Preserve Age Delay Skin Serum   


All in all I'm pretty happy!  I'm not an SPF girl, so that stuff's going on the trade list- I'm super excited about the Amika stuff.. they could just send me a whole box of that and I'd be happy.  Also- a month ago I would have turned away any anti-aging creams and now I'm like "GIVE THEM ALL TO ME."


----------



## queenofperil (Sep 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got my welcome box for a second sub today- pretty good!

I got:   Amika Obliphica Blow Up Spray Coola SPF 45 Sport- Mango Dr. Jart+ Premium BB Cream Jasmine Seven Fresh Feet Wipes Pur-Lisse Pur-Youth Preserve Age Delay Skin Serum   


All in all I'm pretty happy!  I'm not an SPF girl, so that stuff's going on the trade list- I'm super excited about the Amika stuff.. they could just send me a whole box of that and I'd be happy.  Also- a month ago I would have turned away any anti-aging creams and now I'm like "GIVE THEM ALL TO ME." 






Wait, if you don't like to use SPF then how do you protect your skin from the sun?


----------



## luckyme502 (Sep 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got my welcome box for a second sub today- pretty good!

I got:   Amika Obliphica Blow Up Spray Coola SPF 45 Sport- Mango Dr. Jart+ Premium BB Cream Jasmine Seven Fresh Feet Wipes Pur-Lisse Pur-Youth Preserve Age Delay Skin Serum   


All in all I'm pretty happy!  I'm not an SPF girl, so that stuff's going on the trade list- I'm super excited about the Amika stuff.. they could just send me a whole box of that and I'd be happy.  Also- a month ago I would have turned away any anti-aging creams and now I'm like "GIVE THEM ALL TO ME." 






You didn't get a nail polish.  I thought everyone was getting a nail polish.


----------



## jannie135 (Sep 7, 2013)

Wow all these boxes are looking good! I thought they were only adding Elizabeth Arden stuff to the store! I hope I get a box like that!!


----------



## elizabethrose (Sep 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Wait, if you don't like to use SPF then how do you protect your skin from the sun?

I have naturally tan/olive skin- I also live in Chicago and the sun never shines.  It always seems to clog my pores and I break out as well, so I just avoid it altogether.  When you leave before the sun comes up to go sit in a building all day, and leave after the sun goes down, it seems pointless.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
You didn't get a nail polish.  I thought everyone was getting a nail polish.  

yeah i was going to say this .... if one of my boxes doesn't come with a nail polish i'm going to be kind of upset. :


----------



## luckyme502 (Sep 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Wait, if you don't like to use SPF then how do you protect your skin from the sun?

She only leaves the house at night!  LOL   I don't use SPF's either.  They burn my face.  I'm just really careful about how much time I spend in the sun.  I wear hats. I always have giant sunglasses to protect around my eyes.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
You didn't get a nail polish.  I thought everyone was getting a nail polish.  

item wise, it looks kinda like a welcome box for a gift sub. i might be wrong though.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
item wise, it looks kinda like a welcome box for a gift sub. i might be wrong though.

okay, that's good then. yeah i assumed the welcome boxes would be exempt from the nail polishes. Hopefully that means I'll get one in both still!


----------



## sbeam36 (Sep 7, 2013)

I got my Box today! My weight was .635

Amika Blow up Spray   Caudalie Makeup Remover cleansing water   Coastal Scents eye shadow quad in Perfect smokey eye   Ruffian Nail Lacquer in Hedge Fund   Egyptian Magic All purpose skin cream (Foil)
I'm really excited for everything!


----------



## elizabethrose (Sep 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
item wise, it looks kinda like a welcome box for a gift sub. i might be wrong though.





  I gifted it to myself because I finally managed to have some self restraint and keep my points long enough to get a second sub- at least for three months.  It's a total gift sub, but not bad for a first box! (tl;dr this isn't a September box- it's a gift sub box, my main hasn't shipped yet.)


----------



## mollymcd (Sep 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Nice box! Is the Mally item mascara? I'm totally in need of a new mascara. also,what was your box weight? :]

I just got this same box! And yep - the mally is a mascara. My box weight was listed as 0.6700


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Adrigirl81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got my box!  The weight was 0.6700.  I think this is one of my favorite boxes so far and I have been subscribed since May 2012.  Very happy with it, it's all things I will use and am excited to try...can't wait to see what comes in my 2nd box! 







Spoiler



Amika Bombshell Blowout Spray 2oz
Caudalie Hand and Nail Cream 1oz
Elizabeth Arden Beautiful Color Luminous Lip Gloss in Precious Petal 4ml
Voesh New York Premium Manicure Hand Mask (1/pair)
Ruffian Nail Lacquer in Hedge Fund 5ml





Sorry you can't see the nail polish color...it's the green one.


 nice box!


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm on my phone, so editing is a royal pain in the ass, but... Since when did they say that feedback and reviews were used to influence box contents? I thought they specifically said that they were *not* tied. If they were, I would never receive perfume samples, and we all know how trying to get away from those things goes.
i haven't received a perfume sample since April and i hope it stays that way forever *knocks on wood*


----------



## queenofperil (Sep 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sbeam36* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my Box today! My weight was .635

Amika Blow up Spray   Caudalie Makeup Remover cleansing water   Coastal Scents eye shadow quad in Perfect smokey eye   Ruffian Nail Lacquer in Hedge Fund   Egyptian Magic All purpose skin cream (Foil)
I'm really excited for everything!


I'm officially getting box envy without even having seen my box yet. This could be a really killer month.


----------



## latinafeminista (Sep 8, 2013)

Wowza, these boxes are great! So glad I have two subs this month, I was thisclose to cancelling the second one! So excited to see Elizabeth Arden in the boxes and the Mally product!


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Adrigirl81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got my box!  The weight was 0.6700.  I think this is one of my favorite boxes so far and I have been subscribed since May 2012.  Very happy with it, it's all things I will use and am excited to try...can't wait to see what comes in my 2nd box! 







Spoiler



Amika Bombshell Blowout Spray 2oz
Caudalie Hand and Nail Cream 1oz
Elizabeth Arden Beautiful Color Luminous Lip Gloss in Precious Petal 4ml
Voesh New York Premium Manicure Hand Mask (1/pair)
Ruffian Nail Lacquer in Hedge Fund 5ml





Sorry you can't see the nail polish color...it's the green one.


 
Dang! That's an awesome box!


----------



## elizabethrose (Sep 8, 2013)

I just got that welcome box and I'm itching for my September box.  I also want to see what my mom and stepmom get in theirs 



  they tend to send me extras- especially when I send things I know they'd like too!


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Right! This! Exactly! I think I put in the "comment" section once "I HATE PERFUME SAMPLES I HATE PERFUME SAMPLES" until my fingers got tired from control+c -- still got perfume samples til they moved over to the new profile.

Reviews, purchases, all that -- don't mean anything for what box you end up with at the end of the day.
lmao! i used to do this back in the day too!


----------



## JennG315 (Sep 8, 2013)

Everyone's box looks great! Finally, I decided to subscribe to Birchbox a few weeks ago &amp; September will officially be my 1st box! Just in time for there 3rd Anniversary so I hope I'm in for some exciting goodies!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristine Walker (Sep 8, 2013)

Clicky truck 0.6180 weight due on the 12th for both accounts. I'm praying I don't get identical boxes.


----------



## Jamie P (Sep 8, 2013)

> These sample sizes are amazing! I don't even need lip gloss and I'm jealous!


This box would be 100% perfect for me and my profile. So basically I won't get it. Jk, I love birchbox. I am almost always pretty happy.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Sep 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So while we are waiting for the 10th, I have a question. My account is set to auto renew in October (I had a yearly sub), and now in my account setting section there's an option to "opt out of auto-renewal." If I opt out and then subscribe for another year, can I add GWP items for my annual sub? Say, since it's a $110 purchase, the Amika straightener and a pick two (if they're in stock)? Or should I just let it auto renew?

Yes, you can opt out and re-subscribe with GWP and pick 2.  Also, there's usually a code out there for 100 extra points when you sign up for an annual sub.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Sep 8, 2013)

Quick question for anyone out here, was anyone else invited to the "birchbloggers" event tomorrow in NYC? I have a really small youtube channel and submitted it just because to their "birchbloggers" list, like to be added to try products, first, etc., and they invited me. I was wondering if anyone else is going and if we know what we are gonna be doing. It seems co founder Katia will be there, and the Lucky Magazine Beauty Director... I'm nervous LOL


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Sep 8, 2013)

> Yes, you can opt out and re-subscribe with GWP and pick 2. Â Also, there's usually a code out there for 100 extra points when you sign up for an annual sub.Â


 Is there a code out now that anyone knows of?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tinkerbll695* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



Is there a code out now that anyone knows of?
Not to my knowledge, the codes for 100 extra points with a yearly sub only come out a few times a year, as far as I know.


----------



## Love Trip (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi there 






I saw in earlier posts there were issues logging in. I have been unable to log-in to my second account for *THREE* weeks now! I try daily and it does not load my account upon login. I have contacted them but their response was individual links to every account page available but that wasn't the issue...the issue is getting the webpage to load into my account once I input my login. Frustrating! Those of you who had this problem, were you able to solve it? My primary account is and has always been fine..thankfully...I'm ripping my hair out over this 3 week block on the secondary. 



grr


----------



## jkfinl (Sep 8, 2013)

I always imagine the heaviest birchboxs weights get the most, best stuff. Anybody else have theories about shipping weights?


----------



## AMaas (Sep 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Love Trip* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi there 





I saw in earlier posts there were issues logging in. I have been unable to log-in to my second account for *THREE* weeks now! I try daily and it does not load my account upon login. I have contacted them but their response was individual links to every account page available but that wasn't the issue...the issue is getting the webpage to load into my account once I input my login. Frustrating! Those of you who had this problem, were you able to solve it? My primary account is and has always been fine..thankfully...I'm ripping my hair out over this 3 week block on the secondary. 



grr
I feel your pain.  I posted earlier in this thread (Post #802) about this issue, which affected my account for over 2 months.  Have you tried clicking on Box via the menu bar on the top of the page, and then scrolling down and clicking on Account Settings?   That was my workaround.      

I finally called and gave them my password so they could log in as me - that was the only way I was able to clearly explain to them what was happening.  You might try doing the same!    Good luck!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jkfinl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I always imagine the heaviest birchboxs weights get the most, best stuff. Anybody else have theories about shipping weights?

Not necessarily... a lot of my lighter boxes have been favorites over the last few months. The makeup samples tend to weigh less than, say shower gel or shampoos. I think it sort of depends on what you consider the 'best stuff.'


----------



## meaganola (Sep 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Not necessarily... a lot of my lighter boxes have been favorites over the last few months. The makeup samples tend to weigh less than, say shower gel or shampoos. I think it sort of depends on what you consider the 'best stuff.' 





Yes, this.  I had a heavy box last month, and it turned out to be good stuff *for me*, but the weight came from a facial mist, and exfoliating body wash, and a moisture hair conditioner.  Huh.  Actually, now that I think about it, these were good things for me only in theory.  The body wash didn't do anything for me that my Japanese washing cloth didn't do already, the facial mist is just kind of meh, and the conditioner actually dried my hair out.  The best thing was the stila liquid lipstick sample, and I've only used it a couple of times.  Some of my lightest boxes have been my favorites.

And oh oh oh!  Clicky truck on one account!  No weight, though.  I'm now hoping i don't see tracking on the other box until Tuesday.  That would mean an increased chance of two different boxes, which is what I really want.

(And in Halloween news, my black kitty sank his teeth into a piece of peanut butter taffy and COULD NOT FIGURE OUT HOW TO GET IT OFF HIS TEETH.  And then he got it off, and then he did it all over again.  It was one of the funniest things he's ever done, and he's a complete goofball, so he's done some humorous things.  My stomach hurts from laughing at his antics.)


----------



## TracyT (Sep 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got my welcome box for a second sub today- pretty good!

I got:   Amika Obliphica Blow Up Spray Coola SPF 45 Sport- Mango Dr. Jart+ Premium BB Cream Jasmine Seven Fresh Feet Wipes Pur-Lisse Pur-Youth Preserve Age Delay Skin Serum   


All in all I'm pretty happy!  I'm not an SPF girl, so that stuff's going on the trade list- I'm super excited about the Amika stuff.. they could just send me a whole box of that and I'd be happy.  Also- a month ago I would have turned away any anti-aging creams and now I'm like "GIVE THEM ALL TO ME." 






I finally decided to sub to BB in time for the anniversary. For the first box do you get a welcome box and then the next month you get the month's box? I'm confused. 

Also forgive the newbie question, what's a clicky truck? I got my shipping email but it still hasn't updated anything. I'm in CA and it did say it could take up to 10 business days to cross the country.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TracyT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I finally decided to sub to BB in time for the anniversary. For the first box do you get a welcome box and then the next month you get the month's box? I'm confused. 

Also forgive the newbie question, what's a clicky truck? I got my shipping email but it still hasn't updated anything. I'm in CA and it did say it could take up to 10 business days to cross the country.

Thanks in advance!

Welcome boxes are just for gift subs, unless you have a gift sub you should be getting a "regular" box for your first month. Clicky trucks are just a fun name around here for the tracking link that shows up underneath the truck icon in your account settings.


----------



## Babs (Sep 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TracyT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I finally decided to sub to BB in time for the anniversary. For the first box do you get a welcome box and then the next month you get the month's box? I'm confused.

Also forgive the newbie question, what's a clicky truck? I got my shipping email but it still hasn't updated anything. I'm in CA and it did say it could take up to 10 business days to cross the country.

Thanks in advance!

I believe the welcome box is the first box in a gift sub. And a clicky truck is literally what it sounds like. It's a link on your account page that says your box has shipped and links to tracking and weights (it shows up before they send you the shipping email).


----------



## puppymomofthree (Sep 8, 2013)

> I finally decided to sub to BB in time for the anniversary. For the first box do you get a welcome box and then the next month you get the month's box? I'm confused.Â  Also forgive the newbie question, what's a clicky truck? I got my shipping email but it still hasn't updated anything. I'm in CA and it did say it could take up to 10 business days to cross the country. Thanks in advance!


 The welcome boxes are normally for gift subscriptions--I did not receive one for either of my family's subscriptions. If you go onto your account information, you will see a little truck that says something like September shipping information--when you can click on it and see your tracking info, it is a clicky truck (otherwise it is non clicky). Sometimes it is clicky before the e-mails go out--two days before for me this month.


----------



## queenofperil (Sep 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yes, this.  I had a heavy box last month, and it turned out to be good stuff *for me*, but the weight came from a facial mist, and exfoliating body wash, and a moisture hair conditioner.  Huh.  Actually, now that I think about it, these were good things for me only in theory.  The body wash didn't do anything for me that my Japanese washing cloth didn't do already, the facial mist is just kind of meh, and the conditioner actually dried my hair out.  The best thing was the stila liquid lipstick sample, and I've only used it a couple of times.  Some of my lightest boxes have been my favorites.

And oh oh oh!  Clicky truck on one account!  No weight, though.  I'm now hoping i don't see tracking on the other box until Tuesday.  That would mean an increased chance of two different boxes, which is what I really want.

(And in Halloween news, my black kitty sank his teeth into a piece of peanut butter taffy and COULD NOT FIGURE OUT HOW TO GET IT OFF HIS TEETH.  And then he got it off, and then he did it all over again.  It was one of the funniest things he's ever done, and he's a complete goofball, so he's done some humorous things.  My stomach hurts from laughing at his antics.)

That cracked me up and made me miss my cat. He lives in Oregon with my dad and sister. I swear to god, he will try and eat everything if you leave it around him (except for fish. He's the only cat in the world who doesn't like fish). My favorite thing is when I have eggnog around him. I'm pretty sure he'd bathe in it if I let him.


----------



## JHP07 (Sep 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *v0ltagekid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quick question for anyone out here, was anyone else invited to the "birchbloggers" event tomorrow in NYC? I have a really small youtube channel and submitted it just because to their "birchbloggers" list, like to be added to try products, first, etc., and they invited me. I was wondering if anyone else is going and if we know what we are gonna be doing. It seems co founder Katia will be there, and the Lucky Magazine Beauty Director... I'm nervous LOL

I'll be there! I've been stalking Instagram and it looks like there'll be a sample wall (yup, a wall of samples - we will be able to pick our own samples to make a birchbox), benefit brow bar, ruffian manicures, candy bar, photo booth, strivectin skin consultants, and amika and ojon hair consultants. I can't wait for tomorrow night  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

PM me with what you'll be wearing tomorrow and I'll keep an eye out for you at the event. I don't know any other birchbloggers, so it'll be nice to meet up with a fellow MUT member!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
That cracked me up and made me miss my cat. He lives in Oregon with my dad and sister. I swear to god, he will try and eat everything if you leave it around him (except for fish. He's the only cat in the world who doesn't like fish). My favorite thing is when I have eggnog around him. I'm pretty sure he'd bathe in it if I let him.

ooooh i'll have to see if my cat likes eggnog this christmas. anytime my fiance or i have ice cream or gelato she freaks out. she's such a vulture, like to the point where she'll even eat carrots and green beans (yup, i had to google to see if this was safe for cats bahaha).


----------



## Autym Henderson (Sep 8, 2013)

It seems like a few people have gotten their September boxes.... Has anyone received a golden ticket for the 1,000 Birchbox points? I'm so excited to see/read who gets one!


----------



## queenofperil (Sep 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
ooooh i'll have to see if my cat likes eggnog this christmas. anytime my fiance or i have ice cream or gelato she freaks out. she's such a vulture, like to the point where she'll even eat carrots and green beans (yup, i had to google to see if this was safe for cats bahaha).

Mine once stuck his paw in my orange juice while I wasn't looking. I thought that'd be the end of that since it probably tasted sour and gross to him. NOPE. He then proceeds to stick his head in the glass to gorge himself. I had to take it away from him.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Mine once stuck his paw in my orange juice while I wasn't looking. I thought that'd be the end of that since it probably tasted sour and gross to him. NOPE. He then proceeds to stick his head in the glass to gorge himself. I had to take it away from him. 
BAHAH that's too funny. that's exactly what i thought about mine and the vegetables.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Autym Henderson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It seems like a few people have gotten their September boxes.... Has anyone received a golden ticket for the 1,000 Birchbox points? I'm so excited to see/read who gets one!

better be all MUT-ers!! ;]


----------



## sillylilly05 (Sep 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just tried the Stila Stay All Day in Beso from last month's box. I think once I get a lip liner in red and figure out how to line my lips more symmetrically It'll look better but I really like it.





Good thing you can't see what my room looks like behind me haha

Is that a Dr. House photobomb?!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KateBos (Sep 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


The welcome boxes are normally for gift subscriptions--I did not receive one for either of my family's subscriptions.

If you go onto your account information, you will see a little truck that says something like September shipping information--when you can click on it and see your tracking info, it is a clicky truck (otherwise it is non clicky). Sometimes it is clicky before the e-mails go out--two days before for me this month.

I got my shipping email and I see the 'September Shipping Info' underneath the little truck, but when I click on it, I don't see any shipping info, box weight, etc.. Am I missing something?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KateBos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I got my shipping email and I see the 'September Shipping Info' underneath the little truck, but when I click on it, I don't see any shipping info, box weight, etc.. Am I missing something? 

It might not be updated yet, I'd say give it a day or two (because of the weekend). :]


----------



## KateBos (Sep 8, 2013)

I've been subscribed for over a year and a half, and I've never seen a weight or tracking info. I must have a defective account.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## v0ltagekid (Sep 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'll be there! I've been stalking Instagram and it looks like there'll be a sample wall (yup, a wall of samples - we will be able to pick our own samples to make a birchbox), benefit brow bar, ruffian manicures, candy bar, photo booth, strivectin skin consultants, and amika and ojon hair consultants. I can't wait for tomorrow night  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

PM me with what you'll be wearing tomorrow and I'll keep an eye out for you at the event. I don't know any other birchbloggers, so it'll be nice to meet up with a fellow MUT member!

Thank goodness! LOL! PM'd u!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I saw the instagram pics too, but I wasn't sure what it was because they mentioned NYFW so much! I also looked up the address, and it's at a different location than birchbox HQ.

You can also see what I look like on my instagram

v0ltagekid (the o is a zero)

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KateBos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've been subscribed for over a year and a half, and I've never seen a weight or tracking info. I must have a defective account.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

this is what your tracking should look like in your ups link


----------



## Moonittude (Sep 8, 2013)

> Just got my box!Â  The weight was 0.6700.Â  I think this is one of my favorite boxes so far and I have been subscribed since May 2012.Â  Very happy with it,Â it's all things I will use and am excited to try...can't wait to see what comes in my 2nd box!Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






> Got my box today! weight was .6850!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Spoiler



OMG! Those boxes look sooooo good! The Elizabeth Arden lipgloss looks so pretty! And I am starting to want the orange nail polish. My box hasn't shipped yet.


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 8, 2013)

I got shipping notices for both of my accounts today. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that the 2 hours between notices is enough for them to be different boxes. If not, I hope it's such an amazing box that I won't mind have dupes!


----------



## Squidling (Sep 8, 2013)

Blargh :-( Still haven't gotten a shipping notice. I'm percolating over here!


----------



## jannie135 (Sep 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sillylilly05* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Is that a Dr. House photobomb?!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

WHY YES! YES IT IS!!! It's a READ poster of Hugh Laurie~ He's on, what I call, the man wall. He shares his space with Jack Sparrow, Tim Gunn, and Miyavi. My librarian friend ordered this poster for me when she saw it in the ALA catalog. I think he's foxy and I LOVE HOUSE SO MUCH. I cried bitter tears when it ended. I was wondering if anyone was going to point him out!.


----------



## cari12 (Sep 8, 2013)

No shipping notices for either of my accounts yet. Loving the boxes I'm seeing so far! 

I can't even log-in to my second account, kind of starting to worry about it. I got the welcome box last month and set it all up so hopefully it's just a site issue. I can log into my main account just fine though so it's weird. Definitely will email them tomorrow if it still won't log me in.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
To be fair, red _is _a classic lipstick shade.

This. Red has been getting such a bad rap around here for some reason, it's probably the most classic and universally flattering shade imaginable.


Agreed!  I'm seriously hoping they had some Stila Beso left and threw some in one of my boxes this month!  






Me too!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
WHY YES! YES IT IS!!! It's a READ poster of Hugh Laurie~ He's on, what I call, the man wall. He shares his space with Jack Sparrow, Tim Gunn, and Miyavi. My librarian friend ordered this poster for me when she saw it in the ALA catalog. I think he's foxy and I LOVE HOUSE SO MUCH. I cried bitter tears when it ended. I was wondering if anyone was going to point him out!. 

That is too funny. I was wondering why it looked kinda like a school poster but wasn't sure if I was missing out on some popular culture thing bahahahah.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Adrigirl81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got my box!  The weight was 0.6700.  I think this is one of my favorite boxes so far and I have been subscribed since May 2012.  Very happy with it, it's all things I will use and am excited to try...can't wait to see what comes in my 2nd box! 







Spoiler



Amika Bombshell Blowout Spray 2oz
Caudalie Hand and Nail Cream 1oz
Elizabeth Arden Beautiful Color Luminous Lip Gloss in Precious Petal 4ml
Voesh New York Premium Manicure Hand Mask (1/pair)
Ruffian Nail Lacquer in Hedge Fund 5ml





Sorry you can't see the nail polish color...it's the green one.


 
Wow that's an amazing box!


----------



## Dawn Horton (Sep 8, 2013)

Boxes are posted up to 50 !!  So excited,  everything looks so good!  Really hoping to get a perfume sample, I know, I know...everyone else hates them but I really love trying the perfume.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 8, 2013)

dear birchbox gods, i'll *gladly* take any box except for the ones with the coastal scents quads.

love,

kawaiimeows


----------



## MissRoe (Sep 8, 2013)

> Boxes are posted up to 50 !! Â So excited, Â everything looks so good! Â Really hoping to get a perfume sample, I know, I know...everyone else hates them but I really love trying the perfume.


 Would you please tell me the site to check the boxes??


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Would you please tell me the site to check the boxes??

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb1

change the last number, up to 50.

too lazy to post all the links myself but... XD


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 8, 2013)

How to check the boxes:

1. start with this link: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb1

2. to change the box, change the last number in the link to 2, 3, 4, 5

3. enjoy the variations!

edit: kyuu you beat me to it! bahah


----------



## IffB (Sep 8, 2013)

> Boxes are posted up to 50 !! Â So excited, Â everything looks so good! Â Really hoping to get a perfume sample, I know, I know...everyone else hates them but I really love trying the perfume.


 Where are the boxes posted, please? Never mind, it was posted as I typed!!! Thanks...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb1

change the last number, up to 50.

too lazy to post all the links myself but... XD
i don't even see the point in posting all the links tbh, i just take one link and change all of the numbers, takes way less clicks than tabbing, closing, clicking new links, etc.


----------



## MissRoe (Sep 8, 2013)

> No shipping notices for either of my accounts yet. Loving the boxes I'm seeing so far!Â  I can't even log-in to my second account, kind of starting to worry about it. I got the welcome box last month and set it all up so hopefully it's just a site issue. I can log into my main account just fine though so it's weird. Definitely will email them tomorrow if it still won't log me in.Â


 I had probs with both accounts for about a week. I called BB and Hannah, BB CS Extraordinaire, told me that there was a bug in the system. IT peeps were working fast to get it resolved. She changed my password and magically, poof, my account worked again.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  dear birchbox gods, i'll *gladly* take any box except for the ones with the coastal scents quads.

love,

kawaiimeows

just watch me get another one with the quads this month on my other account. *rolls eyes* or both accounts because they'll justify them by saying "different colours" lol


----------



## MissRoe (Sep 8, 2013)

> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb1 change the last number, up to 50. too lazy to post all the links myself but... XD


 Thank you Kawaii and Kyuu! I figure looking up 50 BB variations would be more of a time suck than reorganizing my pantry. (Tbh, I love love love organizing, I'm just not feeling it right now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## meaganola (Sep 8, 2013)

And don't forget:  BOX PAGES MAY BE INCOMPLETE.  THREE ITEMS ON THE PAGE DOES NOT MEAN YOU ARE GETTING A THREE-ITEM BOX.  Ahem.  I just *know* people are gearing up to scream about this right now.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  And don't forget:  BOX PAGES MAY BE INCOMPLETE.  THREE ITEMS ON THE PAGE DOES NOT MEAN YOU ARE GETTING A THREE-ITEM BOX.  Ahem.  I just *know* people are gearing up to scream about this right now.

seriously another thing i need to add to the BB faq zadi made a while ago that needs to be updated/re-circulated. i'm sure a lot of people wouldn't see it anyway though bahaha.


----------



## mariahk83 (Sep 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  And don't forget:  BOX PAGES MAY BE INCOMPLETE.  THREE ITEMS ON THE PAGE DOES NOT MEAN YOU ARE GETTING A THREE-ITEM BOX.  Ahem.  I just *know* people are gearing up to scream about this right now.

hahaha good call!!!!  Boxes look pretty good this month, i really want those teeth wipes for some reason!


----------



## jkwynn (Sep 8, 2013)

Box 11 - come to Mama.


----------



## mariahk83 (Sep 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Box 11 - come to Mama.

YES!!!!!! I WANT THAT BOX!


----------



## nikkimouse (Sep 8, 2013)

Boxes look good this month Lots of Sugar bomb going out


----------



## meaganola (Sep 8, 2013)

> Boxes look good this month Lots of Sugar bomb going out


 Actually, that item links to just the general product line, not necessarily that specific variation. That's the only one currently on that page, but the link does indicate that there are other variations. They're probably not done loading all of the products yet!


----------



## barbyechick (Sep 8, 2013)

Wow, just went through the current variations to see what I may get and I'm not seeing any 'punishment' boxes, although i guess that all depends on the person - so many great boxes I am seriously impressed at the A game they brought this month. 






Only thing I hope is that some of those 4 item boxes aren't complete - just bc I saw a lot of 4 and very few 5, don't think I saw a 6. Not sure if the Ruffian is the beauty extra this month or if that still hasn't been added yet?


----------



## JamieO (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, I got to box 15 before I got bored and gave up, haha. I have the attention span of a 4 year old. But the first 15 boxes look pretty awesome!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well, I got to box 15 before I got bored and gave up, haha. I have the attention span of a 4 year old. But the first 15 boxes look pretty awesome! 

*most* of the boxes seem to be pretty similar, just different item combos. there were some odd items only featured once or twice thrown in here and there.


----------



## tnorth1852 (Sep 8, 2013)

> Box 11 - come to Mama.


 Yes!


> YES!!!!!! I WANT THAT BOX!


 Definitely my favorite box of the 50 I looked at!!


> Wow, just went through the current variations to see what I may get and I'm not seeing any 'punishment' boxes, although i guess that all depends on the person - so many great boxes I am seriously impressed at the A game they brought this month.Â :clap


 I only saw one or two boxes I would be bummed about, and that's mostly just because I'm not a coastal scents fan!


----------



## LindaD (Sep 8, 2013)

I hate editing each URL individually, so I just got this from last month's board and did a find a replace to change it up for September. I think it's going to 51 this month, right?

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb1

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb2

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb3

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb4

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb5

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb6

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb7

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb8

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb9

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb10

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb11

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb12

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb13

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb14

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb15

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb16

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb17

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb18

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb19

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb20

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb21

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb22

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb23

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb24

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb25

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb26

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb27

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb28

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb29

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb30

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb31

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb32

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb33

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb34

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb35

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb36

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb37

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb38

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb39

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb40

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb41

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb42

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb43

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb44

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb45

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb46

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb47

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb48

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb49

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb50

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb51


----------



## Kristen121 (Sep 8, 2013)

> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb1 change the last number, up to 50. too lazy to post all the links myself but... XD


 Well, there goes my plan to go to bed at adecent time tonight! Now I'll be up half the night looking at all the boxes.


----------



## Emuhlyy (Sep 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
hahaha good call!!!!  Boxes look pretty good this month, i really want those teeth wipes for some reason!
Same.  I'm in Dental Hygiene school and I've never heard of them so I'm really intrigued.  Box 11 has those and the Elizabeth Arden gloss.. dream box!!  I really don't want the sea salt spray though because my hair totally wouldn't cooperate.

I got my shipping email this morning, so I'm super excited to know that it's on the way.  No updated info on weight or anything, though.  I'm anxious!


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm hoping I don't get too many dupes this month. I bought the Amika dry shampoo and traded for the blow up spray last month. I've seen a lot of the other samples around in other subs too but I'm still excited for the polish even if I get some repeats. They can send me a whole box of repeats if there's a golden ticket inside


----------



## missionista (Sep 8, 2013)

Got my shipping e-mail today, but no information has updated yet.


----------



## RecruitChair (Sep 8, 2013)

Now that we have box links, can those of you who have received your boxes post your box numbers WITH shipping weights to help out those of us dying to know what we received?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RecruitChair* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Now that we have box links, can those of you who have received your boxes post your box numbers WITH shipping weights to help out those of us dying to know what we received?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I know its kinda tedious to go through, but a lot of people within the last 5-10 pages have posted box weights with their box pictures.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 8, 2013)

> i don't even see the point in posting all the links tbh, i just take one link and change all of the numbers, takes way less clicks than tabbing, closing, clicking new links, etc.


 I find it easier to click links when I'm on my phone instead of scrolling with my thumb on a tiny touch screen to the end of the link to change the numbers everytime. Totally vice versa when I'm on something with a bigger keyboard and a mouse like my pc at work haha. =D


----------



## LadyK (Sep 8, 2013)

Just finished looking at the variations and I am so excited for my box!  There are things I don't really need but each box had something I would love to get.  Looks like it is going to be a guaranteed good month. Yay!!


----------



## daniellerose (Sep 8, 2013)

I would love box number 37!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> been dying to try a few of those products! Can't wait for our pages to load!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## spmblueeyez (Sep 8, 2013)

Hahaha that's literally where I got to! This was before I got to this last page, where a few posts under yours, someone was nice enough to post all the links. Maybe I'll pick back up at work tomorrow...



> Well, I got to box 15 before I got bored and gave up, haha. I have the attention span of a 4 year old. But the first 15 boxes look pretty awesome!Â


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Xiang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I find it easier to click links when I'm on my phone instead of scrolling with my thumb on a tiny touch screen to the end of the link to change the numbers everytime.

Totally vice versa when I'm on something with a bigger keyboard and a mouse like my pc at work haha. =D

this is very true! didn't think of it like that ahah.


----------



## JHP07 (Sep 8, 2013)

LindaD - Thanks for posting all the links!

I'm a skincare junkie who doesn't style her hair, so I'd love box #38: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb38


----------



## MUfiend (Sep 9, 2013)

I have no patience. My box is scheduled for delivery tomorrow but I was too excited to wait. Just checked the website to see my September box and ....my August box loaded. Booooooo...seems September's boxes may not be loaded yet. Hsssssss.....


----------



## mariahk83 (Sep 9, 2013)

> I have no patience. My box is scheduled for delivery tomorrow but I was too excited to wait. Just checked the website to see my September box and ....my August box loaded. Booooooo...seems September's boxes may not be loaded yet. Hsssssss.....


 They won't be loaded til the 10th! So your box will be a total surprise  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Sep 9, 2013)

> They won't be loaded til the 10th! So your box will be a total surprise  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 And there has been at least one month when they weren't loaded until the 11th.


----------



## MUfiend (Sep 9, 2013)

> They won't be loaded til the 10th! So your box will be a total surprise  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Why did I think today was the 10th? D'oh.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## roxysurfajk (Sep 9, 2013)

Pics of boxes please!!!!


----------



## KayEss (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yes, you can opt out and re-subscribe with GWP and pick 2.  Also, there's usually a code out there for 100 extra points when you sign up for an annual sub. 
Thank you so much!


----------



## KayEss (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  dear birchbox gods, i'll *gladly* take any box except for the ones with the coastal scents quads.

love,

kawaiimeows
Ditto!! I do have other preferences but this month looks like it's bound to be pretty good. There are only a couple boxes I wouldn't be terribly happy with.

Now, why isn't it the 10th already?!



Spoiler



Want:

Half up hair thingie (I don't even really understand what it is but I am curious)

Pedicure set

Teeth wipes

Blow up spray

Ojon lash treatment

GlamNatural blush

Mally mascara
Keratherapy mask

Paula's Choice for Stubborn Imperfections

Do not want:

BB/CC cream

Coastal Scents

Facial moisturizers

Sea salt spray

Coola (I don't wear spf!! I have so much of it from boxes too!)


----------



## Kristine Walker (Sep 9, 2013)

The only 2 things I'd be excited to get would be the Elizabeth Arden gloss and the Mally mascara. I can vouch for the Paula's Choice item, that stuff works!


----------



## gypsiemagic (Sep 9, 2013)

dayum so excited for this month!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## roxysurfajk (Sep 9, 2013)

I think im the only person not super excited about this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puppymomofthree (Sep 9, 2013)

I could not be more excited--I think there are literally 30 boxes I would love to have and not one that I would not!  Fantastic job Birchbox ladies!






  I think I might be more excited about my birchboxes this month than I am about any of my other boxes!  There are so many great new products.


----------



## LinaMingo (Sep 9, 2013)

Shipping weight .5950 ...ETA  9/14 ...please don't take THAT long!!!!


----------



## Lanai12 (Sep 9, 2013)

My box weight is .56 and is due to be delivered in 9/14. Fingered crossed for the purple polish, hand cream, either amica spray or daviens sea salt spray, and/or Elizabeth Arden lippie.


----------



## lovepinkk (Sep 9, 2013)

So i've been subscribed to ipsy since January, but I want a little more variety so I signed up for Birchbox a few days ago. I also signed my boyfriend up for Birchbox man. Does anyone know if there is a possibility of us getting the September boxes? Or is it likely that we will have to wait for October? 



 

I hope that he at least gets the September box, because he would LOVE that free subscription to Men's Health. Thanks in advance if anyone can help


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Sep 9, 2013)

I will probably be late to school from looking at all these wonderful boxes!!!!

Want: The ones with the half up tool...

27....38....

When I hit 49, there was text above the products that said "Your current Box"

Is that actually the one I will get? Or does it do that for everyone?

I hope I don't get that one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 9, 2013)

> So i've been subscribed to ipsy since January, but I want a little more variety so I signed up for Birchbox a few days ago. I also signed my boyfriend up for Birchbox man. Does anyone know if there is a possibility of us getting the September boxes? Or is it likely that we will have to wait for October?Â :unknw: Â  I hope that he at leastÂ gets the September box, because he would LOVE that free subscription to Men's Health. Thanks in advance if anyone can help


 If you sign up for the women's box before 9/14 you'll get the September box! Not sure what the men's cutoff is.


----------



## skylola123 (Sep 9, 2013)

> So i've been subscribed to ipsy since January, but I want a little more variety so I signed up for Birchbox a few days ago. I also signed my boyfriend up for Birchbox man. Does anyone know if there is a possibility of us getting the September boxes? Or is it likely that we will have to wait for October?Â :unknw: Â  I hope that he at leastÂ gets the September box, because he would LOVE that free subscription to Men's Health. Thanks in advance if anyone can help


 I believe you could get the September box. Not sure if it will be a normal Birchbox or a welcome box. I know on their website it says if you sign up by the 14th you can still get in  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So pretty sure you might be. Not sure on the Birchbox man.


----------



## tnorth1852 (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

dayum so excited for this month!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 


Me too! Very few items in any of the box that I just wouldn't want to try!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheNewMrsRivers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I will probably be late to school from looking at all these wonderful boxes!!!!

Want: The ones with the half up tool...

27....38....

When I hit 49, there was text above the products that said "Your current Box"

Is that actually the one I will get? Or does it do that for everyone?

I hope I don't get that one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I had that message on a couple of them, so I don't think that means anything.  I also want the half up tool--I have the full sized tool and it makes a perfect bun--my hair is wavy to curly, but very dry and very thin--so bad hair days happen.  This tool allows me to put my hair up in seconds and everyone always comments how great it is.  I think I have referred 30 people to this tool--so I would love the smaller version too!


----------



## jannie135 (Sep 9, 2013)

OOO I have a clicky truck on one box and it's already in my county so maybe it will be delivered today?!

Weight is .559


----------



## IMDawnP (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  LindaD - Thanks for posting all the links!

I'm a skincare junkie who doesn't style her hair, so I'd love box #38: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb38
Yes, yes, yes!!! If the nail polish were the green (fingers crossed) I think it would be my most perfect box ever. Alas, my box weight is only .57 so I seriously doubt I have a shot at #38.


----------



## roxysurfajk (Sep 9, 2013)

Anyone else not have a clicky truck? I have always had my mine by now but nither of my accounts have them


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *puppymomofthree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I had that message on a couple of them, so I don't think that means anything.  I also want the half up tool--I have the full sized tool and it makes a perfect bun--my hair is wavy to curly, but very dry and very thin--so bad hair days happen.  This tool allows me to put my hair up in seconds and everyone always comments how great it is.  I think I have referred 30 people to this tool--so I would love the smaller version too!

Oh great! 

Your hair sounds just like mine -- somedays I don't fight it and just let it do it's thing...something to help tame the beast would be wonderful, I may have to buy it now if I don't get it as per your recommendation.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 9, 2013)

Woohoo my box is one town over today, it'll probably be here tomorrow! Which means I CANNOT peak at my contents when they update tomorrow so I can be surprised!!


----------



## jrenee (Sep 9, 2013)

Darn - still no clicky truck.  That's ok, since the Birchbox gods were kind last month and sent mine very early.  Still can't wait to peek at what I get.  My birthday is 10 days away and I hope my box is here before then!


----------



## roxysurfajk (Sep 9, 2013)

Not having the clicky truck does that mean im getting one the last boxes since they ship in waves?


----------



## casey anne (Sep 9, 2013)

And we're clicky!!  0.6950


----------



## ariana077 (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *biancardi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I actually am very happy trying out new samples, btw.    I guess I am just fed up with all of the BB creams I have gotten from Birchbox this year - twice in a row these past 2 months, and prior to that, every other month was some type of BB/CC/tint cream thing.

I cannot wait for that "hot" trend to go away - lol

I agree!  As much as I keep trying the BB/CCs the sub boxes keep sending me hoping maybe I'll find one that turns into my miracle go to I'm always looking in the mirror at myself not wearing any make-up yet again


----------



## jrenee (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *roxysurfajk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Not having the clicky truck does that mean im getting one the last boxes since they ship in waves?

No it doesn't.  It just means your box hasn't been shipped yet (or hasn't been processed at a shipping facility yet).  There are over 50 variations, and they usually send the box variations out randomly, not in order by box #.   Depending on when yours updates, you could still get your box by the end of this week or next week.


----------



## QueenJane (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LinaMingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Shipping weight .5950 ...ETA  9/14 ...please don't take THAT long!!!!
That is identical to mine---.5950 and 9/14!


----------



## jrenee (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Darn - still no clicky truck.  That's ok, since the Birchbox gods were kind last month and sent mine very early.  Still can't wait to peek at what I get.  My birthday is 10 days away and I hope my box is here before then!
Never mind - my truck updated in the minute since I posted this!  

Still no weight or estimated delivery date though.


----------



## tnorth1852 (Sep 9, 2013)

.5950 on my main account (Due 12 September -- but I'm guessing it will be here today or tomorrow!) .4850 on my second account (Due 14 September -- probably the 12th!) YAY for no duplicate boxes!!!


----------



## roxysurfajk (Sep 9, 2013)

My box weigh is .6950 any one else have that?


----------



## Dollysantana (Sep 9, 2013)

My box weight .56 delivery date 9/14 Do any of you with this same box weight have organic/natural marked on your profile?Just curious I might get the box with the yes to products like someone else posted on here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepinkk (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

If you sign up for the women's box before 9/14 you'll get the September box! Not sure what the men's cutoff is.


Quote: Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I believe you could get the September box.
Not sure if it will be a normal Birchbox or a welcome box.
I know on their website it says if you sign up by the 14th you can still get in





So pretty sure you might be. Not sure on the Birchbox man.

Thanks ladies!! I'm excited to get my first box! Just waiting on that email...


----------



## casey anne (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *roxysurfajk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My box weigh is .6950 any one else have that?

Me!  Est. delivery of 9/14.


----------



## mariahk83 (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepinkk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So i've been subscribed to ipsy since January, but I want a little more variety so I signed up for Birchbox a few days ago. I also signed my boyfriend up for Birchbox man. Does anyone know if there is a possibility of us getting the September boxes? Or is it likely that we will have to wait for October? 



 

I hope that he at least gets the September box, because he would LOVE that free subscription to Men's Health. Thanks in advance if anyone can help





you should, it says on the bb webpage if you sign up by the 14th you'll get this months box.  mens boxes are on a diff schedule though - they ship by the 25th of each month, so the box coming the 25th of this month is the October box.


----------



## roxysurfajk (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *casey anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Me!  Est. delivery of 9/14.

YAY I want to know what im getting sooo bad


----------



## gemstone (Sep 9, 2013)

Everything looks so good!

I had to make a list of stuff I wasn't excited about, because the other would be too long!



Spoiler



I do not want:

Coastal scents quads

BCBG Max Azaria perfume

Mally Mascara - I'm getting Eyelash extensions this week, and while I can still use it for the bottom lashes, I am up to my eyeballs in mascara already!

Caudalie hand cream - Grapeseed oil is one of the things I'm *milfly* allergic too.  Normally I don't even notice it, but if I consume a lot of it or put a concentrated amount like in this lotion on my skin, it gets very slightly itchy.  It isn't a huge deal, but I got a sample of this lotion from a Kusmi tea order and I know it does it for me.

At least the last two will be easy to trade!


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 9, 2013)

Box 1 updated. Weight is 0.62 with an estimated delivery date on 9/14. Still waiting on box 2 to update and holding on to the hope that it won't be a dupe.


----------



## lexxies22 (Sep 9, 2013)

Zadidoll posted a pic of BB's September box on her FB wall. She didn't get her BB yet BUT a photo of someone else getting that box. OMG, she got 2-3 FULL Sizes products plus a ruffian (I can't say what color bec I'm on mobile and can't do spoiler box). At first, I had to read to make sure is it because she's a blogger that she got those full sizes products. NOPE! That may explains on heavy weight boxes. My 2nd acct showed .6400 due to arrive on the 12th on the far end of west coast.


----------



## outdoorbarbie92 (Sep 9, 2013)

Just looked at all of the box variations and I pretty much will be happy with anything that doesnt have the beauty protector shampoo and conditioner in it since I am pretty particular about what I use. I really want a box with a lip product in it or cream blush!!!!! Like box 7,16,21,24   Really want box 11!   My box weight it .599....crossing my figures for a good box! I really want to try those teeth wipes to! Don't want that hair tool though!


----------



## Jeaniney (Sep 9, 2013)

One of my boxes shipped! Yay!  Delivery date of the 14th, so I'm hoping the trend will continue and it will show up 2 days early.  Still waiting for a clicky truck on my gift sub.  Boxes look great this month!  So far the only thing I've seen that I really don't want is the Coastal Scents quad.  They should stick with Ipsy in my opinion


----------



## gemstone (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Zadidoll posted a pic of BB's September box on her FB wall. She didn't get her BB yet BUT a photo of someone else getting that box. OMG, she got 2-3 FULL Sizes products plus a ruffian (I can't say what color bec I'm on mobile and can't do spoiler box). At first, I had to read to make sure is it because she's a blogger that she got those full sizes products. NOPE! That may explains on heavy weight boxes.

My 2nd acct showed .6400 due to arrive on the 12th on the far end of west coast.

I just looked at that- but to clarify none of the products were full sized- they are all travel sized/deluxe sized.  They just look huge because of the photography and because the ruffian is actually a mini polish.  Still a great box, though!

ETA: the full size Amika blow up spray weighs .5 oz- the total weight of some of the boxes


----------



## casey anne (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *roxysurfajk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
YAY I want to know what im getting sooo bad

Me too!!


----------



## mariahk83 (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Zadidoll posted a pic of BB's September box on her FB wall. She didn't get her BB yet BUT a photo of someone else getting that box. OMG, she got 2-3 FULL Sizes products plus a ruffian (I can't say what color bec I'm on mobile and can't do spoiler box). At first, I had to read to make sure is it because she's a blogger that she got those full sizes products. NOPE! That may explains on heavy weight boxes.

My 2nd acct showed .6400 due to arrive on the 12th on the far end of west coast.

they're not full sized - just nice deluxe sizes! 

1.Amika blow up spray. Full size $24/8oz. Sample 2oz/$62. Caudalie hand and nail cream full size $15/2.5oz Sample 1oz/$63. Elizabeth Arden luminous lip gloss in precious petal. full size/$18 sample/half size $94. Ruffian Nail Lacquer in hedge fund full size included $10
5. Voesh New York Collagen hand mask full size $20 revived one pair of masks $7.95, according to their website.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
they're not full sized - just nice deluxe sizes! 

1.Amika blow up spray. Full size $24/8oz. Sample 2oz/$62. Caudalie hand and nail cream full size $15/2.5oz Sample 1oz/$63. Elizabeth Arden luminous lip gloss in precious petal. full size/$18 sample/half size $94. Ruffian Nail Lacquer in hedge fund full size included $10
5. Voesh New York Collagen hand mask full size $20 revived one pair of masks $7.95, according to their website.
 

that's what i was thinking. the deluxe sizes this month are REALLY good! (or they just look massive because of that microscopic nail polish lol).


----------



## catchingastar21 (Sep 9, 2013)

My box weight is 0.5050.  I really don't want the coastal scents quad and am hoping for some of the better samples, but I think my box weight will be too low for that.


----------



## gemstone (Sep 9, 2013)

I am crossing my fingers for a heavy box- not because I buy into the heavier-is-better theory- but because I really want that serge normant hairspray!


----------



## luckyme502 (Sep 9, 2013)

I really want the Gardner's Hand Healer!  I have two boxes coming so hopefully it's in one of them.  Other than that, I'll be happy with whatever because I do like trying all the new things.  I wouldn't mind getting a coastal scents quad because I've never tried any of their products and I was sent one last month and it was crushed into a fine powder and I couldn't use it.  BB gave me 100 points though.


----------



## elizabethrose (Sep 9, 2013)

I just got my shipping notification!! Super excited.  I want essentially everything, I just don't want the Serge Normant.  Don't like that brand!  My hair doesn't like it at all.  But everything else I'm excited for!  Also hoping for some great trades this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

EDIT: Wasn't expecting a box weight when I clicked the shipping number but it's supposed to get here the 14th and weighs .7500!  This might be my heaviest box ever!  If it's a hair product I'm definitely hoping for more of the blow up spray- give me all the Amika!


----------



## hannahmarie432 (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *roxysurfajk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My box weigh is .6950 any one else have that?
Me! Mine is suppose to be here on the 11th


----------



## jkfinl (Sep 9, 2013)

My box is due to arrive 9/14 weighs 0.624.


----------



## lovepinkk (Sep 9, 2013)

> > Â  So i've been subscribed to ipsy since January, but I want a little more variety so I signed up for Birchbox a few days ago. I also signed my boyfriend up for Birchbox man. Does anyone know if there is a possibility of us getting the September boxes? Or is it likely that we will have to wait for October?Â :unknw: Â  I hope that he at leastÂ gets the September box, because he would LOVE that free subscription to Men's Health. Thanks in advance if anyone can help
> 
> 
> you should, it says on the bb webpage if you sign up by the 14th you'll get this months box. Â mens boxes are on a diff schedule though - they ship by the 25th of each month, so the box coming the 25th of this month is the October box.Â


 See I thought I saw that, but now I can't find it anywhere where it says by the 14th? All I see is that it says estimated 2 week wait. Maybe because I'm on my phone? Idk..


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepinkk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


See I thought I saw that, but now I can't find it anywhere where it says by the 14th? All I see is that it says estimated 2 week wait. Maybe because I'm on my phone? Idk..

I definitely saw a post somewhere by birchbox that said sign up by the 14th to be guaranteed for this month's box, i just don't know where it was though.


----------



## celiajuno (Sep 9, 2013)

My box just updated, .410 and delivery on 9/15. I really wanted box 10 but I think it is too light for that. I have a feeling I am getting a Coastal Scents quad.


----------



## jesemiaud (Sep 9, 2013)

Boxes look fabulous this month! Of the ones posted, there are only 4 boxes that I can't get...lots of new stuff this month (at least new to me).


----------



## QueenJane (Sep 9, 2013)

Holy crow!  Those are some HEAVY boxes!!

The ones I have coming are .6000 and .5950 and those are the heaviest I have ever gotten.


----------



## elizabethrose (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *QueenJane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Holy crow!  Those are some HEAVY boxes!!

The ones I have coming are .6000 and .5950 and those are the heaviest I have ever gotten.

I'm surprised mine is coming up at 3/4 of a pound.  That's absolutely nuts to me.  I know that nail polishes are heavy, but man.  My roommate's signing up today and I just can't wait.  I'm excited for her to get hers too hahaha.


----------



## viper4901 (Sep 9, 2013)

> Shipping weight .5950 ...ETAÂ  9/14 ...please don't take THAT long!!!!


I am getting the same box oh I hope it's a good one !!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 9, 2013)

i think so many of these boxes are heavy because of the hair products


----------



## gemstone (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepinkk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


See I thought I saw that, but now I can't find it anywhere where it says by the 14th? All I see is that it says estimated 2 week wait. Maybe because I'm on my phone? Idk..

It says so on the description below the sneak peak video on youtube!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
It says so on the description below the sneak peak video on youtube!

ah! that's where they said it! i thought i was going crazy because i didn't find it anywhere on facebook but i remember seeing it.


----------



## OiiO (Sep 9, 2013)

0.4900 box coming my way, so I probably missed out on Caudalie water this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mandy Kane (Sep 9, 2013)

I can't wait! my shipping hasn't updated yet, but I saw also on Zadi's post that there is a code in the box for 30% off select items. Can't wait to check that out! Also I checked out the box pages last night and I was really surprised! Lots of great boxes! Only thing I would be bummed to get would be the detergent


----------



## carebear (Sep 9, 2013)

My box weight is .5700 and it is supposed to arrive on 9/14 but hopefully it will come sooner!


----------



## jkfinl (Sep 9, 2013)

Why don't people like the costal scent quads? I haven't gotten any yet.


----------



## jbird1175 (Sep 9, 2013)

Ugh. I really wanted the Davines or the Amika Dry Shampoo and now I know I will not be getting either as my box weight is only 0.4850. I am so bummed out by this box weight. I know that, that does not necessarily equate to a "bad" box but after seeing so many posts of .6+ by others... I'm disappointed...and I haven't even gotten my box yet. Oh well, I am suspending my account for a while after this month anyhow...I'm just holding out to review items in my box to get me 400 points and then I'll be cashing out.


----------



## jessicarobin (Sep 9, 2013)

This was my box weight, too.  Hoping to get these samples, particularly the Caudalie... I'm starting to run out of my bottle of that I got from Sephora.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *sbeam36* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my Box today! My weight was .635

Amika Blow up Spray   Caudalie Makeup Remover cleansing water   Coastal Scents eye shadow quad in Perfect smokey eye   Ruffian Nail Lacquer in Hedge Fund   Egyptian Magic All purpose skin cream (Foil)
I'm really excited for everything!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jkfinl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Why don't people like the costal scent quads? I haven't gotten any yet.

i don't like the quality, i think they're cheap feeling and low pigmentation. plus they're inconvenient for my makeup routine because i like using palettes and the last one i got from ipsy ended up floating in the abyss of my makeup stash, and breaking all over the rest of my stuff, since the plastic they're in doesn't really keep them contained.

edit: however, i think if someone buys one of their palettes on sale, i think it's a good way to introduce eye shadow to someone who is new to makeup. and other members here do like their quality, so it's all preference.


----------



## lexxies22 (Sep 9, 2013)

> i think so many of these boxes are heavy because of the hair products


 Agreed!


----------



## Jazbot (Sep 9, 2013)

I can't wait to see what I get between this box and the Sample Store open in NYC for Fashion week! It's my favorite time of the year because Birchbox has the best pop up store! check instagram #Birchboxlocal for pics.


----------



## lexxies22 (Sep 9, 2013)

I know this is in early stages of BB openings. I've been searching on Instagram and other sources online pictorials and texts: so far there's been only one color of Ruffain polish: Hedge Fund. Hopefully, in the next few days that the Ruffian polish can be assorted. As you know tomorrow is the 10th; we'll find out? Oh yes, I forgot, someone mentioned that we re able to view box contents now? ( I mean looking up box numbers and see what all contents will be?) maybe I'm wrong about Ruffain Colors since I haven't looked it up yet? Ok I'm gonna go look right now.


----------



## jkfinl (Sep 9, 2013)

Here's the boxes that I would truly love to get... 28,29 and 32, and would definitely enjoy using every item in the box. What are my chances :


----------



## lexxies22 (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I know this is in early stages of BB openings. I've been searching on Instagram and other sources online pictorials and texts: so far there's been only one color of Ruffain polish: Hedge Fund. Hopefully, in the next few days that the Ruffian polish can be assorted. As you know tomorrow is the 10th; we'll find out? Oh yes, I forgot, someone mentioned that we re able to view box contents now? ( I mean looking up box numbers and see what all contents will be?) maybe I'm wrong about Ruffain Colors since I haven't looked it up yet? Ok I'm gonna go look right now.

WOW! I checked and so far; they left Ruffain Nail polish color BLANK!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I know this is in early stages of BB openings. I've been searching on Instagram and other sources online pictorials and texts: so far there's been only one color of Ruffain polish: Hedge Fund. Hopefully, in the next few days that the Ruffian polish can be assorted. As you know tomorrow is the 10th; we'll find out? Oh yes, I forgot, someone mentioned that we re able to view box contents now? ( I mean looking up box numbers and see what all contents will be?) maybe I'm wrong about Ruffain Colors since I haven't looked it up yet? Ok I'm gonna go look right now.

There were a lot of people getting the orange in the first set of boxes, and now there seems to be a lot of hedge fund. haven't seen any of the purple yet tho:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/137247/lightbox/post/2159073/id/208864
https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/137247/lightbox/post/2158815/id/208812


----------



## gluegungeisha (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ohdahlia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Wow that sounds like a great box! I'd love to see a pic when you get a chance :]

Sure. Excuse my camera -- my phone is getting long in the tooth. The

moisturizer is a surprisingly generous sample, and has an interesting reclosable plastic ring thing on the back.


Spoiler








 ooo! that box is awesome!!! i hope i get one like this! i love love love the towels! they smell so good. the grapefruit ones are really good too


----------



## lexxies22 (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
There were a lot of people getting the orange in the first set of boxes, and now there seems to be a lot of hedge fund. haven't seen any of the purple yet tho:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/137247/lightbox/post/2159073/id/208864
https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/137247/lightbox/post/2158815/id/208812

Thank you!! I missed alot of posts for a couple of days. The secone photo showed Hedge Fund and other one is orange. I'm hoping for that purple as well  I'll be happy to have a polish regardless


----------



## daniellerose (Sep 9, 2013)

> Ugh. I really wanted the Davines or the Amika Dry Shampoo and now I know I will not be getting either as my box weight is only 0.4850. I am so bummed out by this box weight. I know that, that does not necessarily equate to a "bad" box but after seeing so many posts of .6+ by others... I'm disappointed...and I haven't even gotten my box yet. Oh well, I am suspending my account for a while after this month anyhow...I'm just holding out to review items in my box to get me 400 points and then I'll be cashing out.


 I kinda feel the same way! :/ After seeing all these heavy weights I'm worried about what I'll be getting now. Obviously no hair products...but hopefully something amazing will be in our light boxes!!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Thank you!! I missed alot of posts for a couple of days. The secone photo showed Hedge Fund and other one is orange. I'm hoping for that purple as well  I'll be happy to have a polish regardless  

both links have the orange polish...someone posted more hedge fund it seems like this next round of boxes is all going to be hedge fund. I have one more coming that's later than the others so maybe that will be delirium


----------



## jrenee (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *daniellerose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ugh. I really wanted the Davines or the Amika Dry Shampoo and now I know I will not be getting either as my box weight is only 0.4850. I am so bummed out by this box weight. I know that, that does not necessarily equate to a "bad" box but after seeing so many posts of .6+ by others... I'm disappointed...and I haven't even gotten my box yet. Oh well, I am suspending my account for a while after this month anyhow...I'm just holding out to review items in my box to get me 400 points and then I'll be cashing out.

I kinda feel the same way! :/ After seeing all these heavy weights I'm worried about what I'll be getting now. Obviously no hair products...but hopefully something amazing will be in our light boxes!! 
Two months ago I had a 'heavy' box - I got a mini hairspray that I didn't need (from a brand I didn't like) and a Benefit's Oxygen Foundation deluxe sample that was too dark for me!  Heavy boxes does not equal 'good' box.  Plus, they rotate products into future boxes, so if you don't get it this time around, you still may get it the month after.


----------



## jessicarobin (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm curious about the Ruffian polish, but I'm not so into the crowd-sourced colors... no hope for any in the classic collection, huh? If not, I'm crossing my fingers for the purple color. 

Edit:  I just realized the purple one is called Delirium.  How cool would it be if they used Delirium from the Sandman series as an inspiration for that name?  Or am I the only nerd here, haha.


----------



## jkfinl (Sep 9, 2013)

> It seems like a few people have gotten their September boxes.... Has anyone received a golden ticket for the 1,000 Birchbox points? I'm so excited to see/read who gets one!


 Be assured if I get the 1000 pt. ticket I'll post it on here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jkfinl (Sep 9, 2013)

Which box number do you think is the "punishment" box??


----------



## lexxies22 (Sep 9, 2013)

Ok, I was able to do this. The box contents stopped at 51. I tried to go at 52; nope. Last month, there was over 60 different variations. 

I did copy/paste but I'm not sure if these weblinks are clickable because there were some new changes so it's limiting a weblink attachement to one link per entry. I'm not gonna spend time doing it manually. Sucks. I'm pasting these and see if these are clickable or not?   
https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb1 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb2 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb3 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb4 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb5 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb6 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb7 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb8 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb9 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb10 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb11 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb12 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb13 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb14 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb15 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb16 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb17 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb18 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb19 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb20 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb21 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb22 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb23 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb24 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb25 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb26 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb27 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb28 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb29 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb30 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb31 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb32 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb33 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb34 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb35 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb36 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb37 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb38 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb39 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb40 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb41 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb42 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb43 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb44 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb45 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb46 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb47 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb48 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb49 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb50 https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb51


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jkfinl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Which box number do you think is the "punishment" box??

I think "punishment" boxes are a myth. It's entirely subjective what box is a good match for someone and what box isn't.


----------



## jkfinl (Sep 9, 2013)

> I think "punishment" boxes are a myth. It's entirely subjective what box is a good match for someone and what box isn't.


 I agree, the punishment box is a myth, but a funny one. There are typically some items that people don't want to get. If you get a few of these items in you box, you may feel you are being "punished".


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Sep 9, 2013)

.76 weight! Woah mama!!! That's a heavy box -- I'm guessing more hair stuff. It'll arrive on the 14th. I wonder if I have the self restraint to not check my box page tomorrow morning... Haha who am I kidding.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

.76 weight! Woah mama!!! That's a heavy box -- I'm guessing more hair stuff. It'll arrive on the 14th. I wonder if I have the self restraint to not check my box page tomorrow morning... Haha who am I kidding.

maybe you got one of the $100 cards ;]


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Sep 9, 2013)

> maybe you got one of the $100 cards ;]


 If I got one, I'd buy some pretties and call them "Christmas gifts" but probably keep them for myself. Har har.


----------



## Squidling (Sep 9, 2013)

Argh! Still no shipping info. I'm dying over here checking out everyone's boxes. I just resubbed on the 1st and they confirmed that I'm getting the September box, but the wait...ugh. Anyone else still in the dolldrums?


----------



## CheshireCookie (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *QueenJane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Holy crow!  Those are some HEAVY boxes!!

The ones I have coming are .6000 and .5950 and those are the heaviest I have ever gotten.

Twinsies! Mine is 0.6000 too! Whew! That IS a heavy box! Arrival date 9/14


----------



## Autym Henderson (Sep 9, 2013)

So. Excited.

My shipping info FINALLY updated with a .6 weight and an arrival date of the 14th - now I really can't wait for the weekend.


----------



## Cate88 (Sep 9, 2013)

Both of my boxes are coming today!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

One weighs .64, the other is .56 so it doesn't look like they are going to be duplicates (YAY!)


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Sep 9, 2013)

has anyone heard of anyone getting the 1000 points??? i am sure i have a better chance of getting hit by lightning...


----------



## lexxies22 (Sep 9, 2013)

Still no shipment email notification from my original acct. yet.


----------



## meaganola (Sep 9, 2013)

No shipping on box number two yet! This actually makes me happy because that means my chances of getting duplicates are even smaller. Box one already has a weight: 0.535.


----------



## spmblueeyez (Sep 9, 2013)

No shipping and no clicky truck on either account yet.... boo.


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *roxysurfajk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Anyone else not have a clicky truck? I have always had my mine by now but nither of my accounts have them
not me but then again i paid late.


----------



## invisiblebike (Sep 9, 2013)

my dermatologist is going to be at the birchbox bloggers event. say hi to him, he is... different looking.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  not me but then again i paid late.

what is a  clicky truck??


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Sep 9, 2013)

I got an email shipping notice but the tracking link on my account doesn't work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Boo.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 9, 2013)

My box is .6100 and due here on the 12th. I'm so excited for this month. There are very few things I don't want that I've seen.

1. CS eyeshadow - No thank you

2. Orange polish - Please please send the green! Purple is okay, but GREEN is gorgeous! Want want want!


----------



## puppymomofthree (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Squidling* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Argh! Still no shipping info. I'm dying over here checking out everyone's boxes. I just resubbed on the 1st and they confirmed that I'm getting the September box, but the wait...ugh. Anyone else still in the dolldrums?

When I resubbed for my second account, the box was shipped out during the third week of the month--hopefully they will not make you wait that long!  The good thing is that it looks like there are some wonderful boxes!


----------



## skylola123 (Sep 9, 2013)

> Twinsies! Mine is 0.6000 too! Whew! That IS a heavy box! Arrival date 9/14 :beer:


 My box is also .6000 &amp; schedule to be delivered on the 14th! I am so excited...really wanting the davines hair spray. I tried their shampoo and conditioner and it was amazing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


My box is also .6000 &amp; schedule to be delivered on the 14th!
I am so excited...really wanting the davines hair spray. I tried their shampoo and conditioner and it was amazing






Yay, Birchbox triplets!



I'm hoping I get some fab hair products this month!


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 9, 2013)

Box 7 has a weight of 0.555 lbs, for those keeping track of such things.


----------



## angiepang1e (Sep 9, 2013)

Are there any codes floating around (minus the anniversary months)&gt;

Also, did anyone see the gorjana necklace on the website as a gwp from the September sneak peek video?


----------



## jmd252 (Sep 9, 2013)

> Are there any codes floating around (minus the anniversary months)&gt; Also, did anyone see the gorjana necklace on the websiteÂ as a gwp from the September sneak peek video?


 The necklace was up for a few days but is sold out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## angiepang1e (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jmd252* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


The necklace was up for a few days but is sold out





Thanks for the info ;]


----------



## magictodo (Sep 9, 2013)

Got my clicky truck Thursday and my shipping confirmation email Friday -- however, USPS still says tracking info for my number is not available. Should I email Birchbox CS about this?

First month with a regular subscription -- got the welcome box last month with Color Club Reign in Spain, Dr. Jart BB, foot wipes, Coola mango sunscreen and the Uni One hair treatment.


----------



## ashleyanner (Sep 9, 2013)

The boxes look good!

The Egyptian Magic Skin Cream and those pearly wipes thingys.     Anything with "magic" in the name has to be good, right?


----------



## JC327 (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

.76 weight! Woah mama!!! That's a heavy box -- I'm guessing more hair stuff. It'll arrive on the 14th. I wonder if I have the self restraint to not check my box page tomorrow morning... Haha who am I kidding.

Wow! hope you get a great box!


----------



## thebeverley3 (Sep 9, 2013)

Tracking says my box has just left and should get here by 09/14 with a box weight of 0.6150.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jkwynn (Sep 9, 2013)

The "join by the 14th to get September's box" also shows up when you hover over the "shop" tab on the BB website.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pinkgemini (Sep 9, 2013)

> Got my clicky truck Thursday and my shipping confirmation email Friday -- however, USPS still says tracking info for my number is not available. Should I email Birchbox CS about this? First month with a regular subscription -- got the welcome box last month with Color Club Reign in Spain, Dr. Jart BB, foot wipes, Coola mango sunscreen and the Uni One hair treatment.


 i have the same timeline as you- clucky truck thursday, email Friday and still no shipping info for me either.


----------



## luckyme502 (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pinkgemini* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


i have the same timeline as you- clucky truck thursday, email Friday and still no shipping info for me either.

This is the same for me on my first account.  On my second account, nothing.


----------



## magictodo (Sep 9, 2013)

Well, I'm totally refreshing my tracking page every 15 minutes. Like that will make the box arrive earlier or something!


----------



## IMDawnP (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TheNewMrsRivers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got an email shipping notice but the tracking link on my account doesn't work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Boo. 
My tracking link went up early Saturday and it's updated so I can see it's in my state but I have not received an e-mail from BB yet that it's even been shipped. Is that normal ? Normally I get the e-mail and a live tracking link the same day.


----------



## camel11 (Sep 9, 2013)

A bit off-topic, but did anyone else receive an invitation for the #birchboxlocal event in NYC Thursday at 6:30? It appears to be waitlisted, and involves the pop-up shop after-hours. I'm really excited if it's like the editor/media event going on -- samples and beauty treatments and goodies! Luckily, I was able to get tickets for myself and a guest, but was wondering if anyone knew more... or why I got an invite???


----------



## birchhughes (Sep 9, 2013)

Spoiler











My box came today. Not overly thrilled with it.


----------



## jesemiaud (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *IMDawnP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *TheNewMrsRivers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got an email shipping notice but the tracking link on my account doesn't work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Boo. 
My tracking link went up early Saturday and it's updated so I can see it's in my state but I have not received an e-mail from BB yet that it's even been shipped. Is that normal ? Normally I get the e-mail and a live tracking link the same day.


I have the opposite problem...I got the shipping email...but the tracking number has no info.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bwgraham (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *birchhughes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


 

My box came today. Not overly thrilled with it.

what was your weight?


----------



## invisiblebike (Sep 9, 2013)

0.7000 lbs, projected delivery of 9/14


----------



## lexxies22 (Sep 9, 2013)

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ineri218 (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *birchhughes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


 

My box came today. Not overly thrilled with it.
Amazing, this was the only box I did not want and I ended up with it. Oh well will be giving it away


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Is that orange or red polish? So far there's been green and orange. It looks red to me.

Pretty sure they're only sending out the crowdsourced collection, fox hunt is an orange-red.


----------



## Roneydapony (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *invisiblebike* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  0.7000 lbs, projected delivery of 9/14

box twins!


----------



## gemstone (Sep 9, 2013)

Heads up ladies: if you see a box on Instagram that doesn't feature the ruffian manicure/has samples of products not showing up on the box pages/seems too good to be true- it might be from their NYFW event!


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Sep 9, 2013)

> box twins!


 Me too me too!!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 9, 2013)

Quick question,

is anyone else's refer link not showing up/working? https://www.birchbox.com/shop/referral/index/

It's not showing up on either of my accounts, but I just wanted to check in before I freaked out on them. I wonder if they're revamping the referral links or something...


----------



## birchhughes (Sep 9, 2013)

> > Â
> >
> >
> > Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> > ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



what was your weight? Weight is .615 and the color is fox hunt, an orange red. Def going up for trade.


----------



## Meggpi (Sep 9, 2013)

.595 here...wait wait wait.


----------



## missionista (Sep 9, 2013)

Shipping info updated!  Weight is .5200 and expected date of delivery is Sept. 14.  I hope that means no hair stuff.  Otherwise, most of this month's products look great.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *birchhughes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Weight is .615 and the color is fox hunt, an orange red. Def going up for trade.

dang, this is probably the box im getting then because that's my weight exactly. i'm literally drowning in hair products as it is because of birchbox right now. double whamy here.

OMFG and that's laundry detergent...great so excited.


----------



## pink65419 (Sep 9, 2013)

Where do you find out what box number your getting? First box here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## queenofperil (Sep 9, 2013)

Mine is .5940, and it is set to be delivered on the 14th. It usually gets here about a day early, though. Luckily tomorrow's already the 10th, so we don't have to wait too long to know what we're getting.


----------



## Ashitude (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Me too me too!!
 Me too me too me too!


----------



## SamhopeM (Sep 9, 2013)

I got my second box today and love it! I got a Lise Watier quad a Be A Bombshell blush, a Cailin mascara and a Whip Hand brush style lip gloss. Also a Lise Watier eyeshadow sample. It is the first time I did not get an Echo Vie sample lol. I also got my replacement eyeshadow from my first box but again it was shattered  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I had a good day though as I also got my From The Lab box and it was a hair product like I was hoping for.


----------



## meaganola (Sep 9, 2013)

> I got my second box today and love it! I got a Lise Watier quad a Be A Bombshell blush, a Cailin mascara and a Whip Hand brush style lip gloss. Also a Lise Watier eyeshadow sample. It is the first time I did not get an Echo Vie sample lol. I also got my replacement eyeshadow from my first box but again it was shattered  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I had a good day though as I also got my From The Lab box and it was a hair product like I was hoping for.


 I think you might be in the wrong thread! Is this a Birchbox or a Wantable box? This looks like the latter. It's definitely none of the Birchboxes that were up last night!


----------



## SamhopeM (Sep 9, 2013)

> I think you might be in the wrong thread! Is this a Birchbox or a Wantable box? This looks like the latter. It's definitely none of the Birchboxes that were up last night!


 Lol sorry on my phone and it accidentally went back. Man do I feel stupid.


----------



## jrenee (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quick question,

is anyone else's refer link not showing up/working? https://www.birchbox.com/shop/referral/index/

It's not showing up on either of my accounts, but I just wanted to check in before I freaked out on them. I wonder if they're revamping the referral links or something...

My referral link is showing up... Maybe its a website glitch?


----------



## puppymomofthree (Sep 9, 2013)

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jmd252 (Sep 9, 2013)

> dang, this is probably the box im getting then because that's my weight exactly. i'm literally drowning in hair products as it is because of birchbox right now. double whamy here. OMFG and that's laundry detergent...great so excited.


 I got this box and I love it! I thought I was getting two of the boxes with the coastal scents shadows and the Amika Blow Up spray, because my weights were so similar but I got one of that box and one of this box....shampoo, conditioner, and laundry detergent might be boring at least I can use them....volumizing spray on my crazy thick hair? Not so much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (I'm still trying to use up the Oscar Blandi spray from last November, haha)


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
My referral link is showing up... Maybe its a website glitch?
hm i tried in both chrome and ff in case... maybe i'm being punished lol. I tweeted at them anyway


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jmd252* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

dang, this is probably the box im getting then because that's my weight exactly. i'm literally drowning in hair products as it is because of birchbox right now. double whamy here.

OMFG and that's laundry detergent...great so excited.

I got this box and I love it! I thought I was getting two of the boxes with the coastal scents shadows and the Amika Blow Up spray, because my weights were so similar but I got one of that box and one of this box....shampoo, conditioner, and laundry detergent might be boring at least I can use them....volumizing spray on my crazy thick hair? Not so much



(I'm still trying to use up the Oscar Blandi spray from last November, haha) 
Were either of your box weights 0.620?


----------



## jrenee (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Hahah I bet they loved this.  Maybe you referred too many friends, so they took down your link? JK


----------



## jkfinl (Sep 9, 2013)

> my dermatologist is going to be at the birchbox bloggers event. say hi to him, he is... different looking.


 I'm intrigued


----------



## LadyK (Sep 9, 2013)

I have a clicky truck but still no shipping info.





I hope our boxes load tomorrow so I can stop caring about weights. 

I can tell I am getting too addicted to sample size products.  We went on vacation and I was really excited about all the mini shampoos and lotions in the hotels. 

They aren't good products but I had to take them anyways.  I can't resist a sample!


----------



## SamhopeM (Sep 9, 2013)

Well I finally got a clicky truck on my second account but the link has not gone live yet so I don't know when it will get here or the weight. Boo.


----------



## easybreezy (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  hm i tried in both chrome and ff in case... maybe i'm being punished lol. I tweeted at them anyway





I don't have a referral link there either!  I have never referred anyone (or myself lol), if that is useful at all.


----------



## jmd252 (Sep 9, 2013)

> Were either of your box weights 0.620?


 One was .625 and one was .635 (the Amika box felt heavier and other people have said that their box with that combo was .635 so I'm guessing the box with the beauty protector set was .625) So I guess the short answer is "no" haha (my mom always said I could make a short story long...)


----------



## AshJs3 (Sep 9, 2013)

Got one of mine today!



Spoiler



It's already been posted, but I'm too lazy to go back and find it! My weight was .675





Mally Mascara - I think this is full size!

Willa Towelettes

amika Blowout Spray - The hair mask is now one of my holy grail products, so I can't wait to give this a try.

BCBG perfume

Ruffian in Fox Hunt

I love everything!!!


----------



## daniellerose (Sep 9, 2013)

> Got one of mine today! Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Love your box!!


----------



## outdoorbarbie92 (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got one of mine today!



Spoiler



It's already been posted, but I'm too lazy to go back and find it! My weight was .675





Mally Mascara - I think this is full size!

Willa Towelettes

amika Blowout Spray - The hair mask is now one of my holy grail products, so I can't wait to give this a try.

BCBG perfume

Ruffian in Fox Hunt

I love everything!!!


 That is an AMAZING box! I would be happy with that! my weight is only .59 though! I was curious about the Willa wipes! Let me know how they are!


----------



## jkfinl (Sep 9, 2013)

> Got one of mine today! Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...


----------



## jkfinl (Sep 9, 2013)

Has anyone gotten the green ruffian polish yet? All I've seen so far is the orange.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jmd252* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I got this box and I love it! I thought I was getting two of the boxes with the coastal scents shadows and the Amika Blow Up spray, because my weights were so similar but I got one of that box and one of this box....shampoo, conditioner, and laundry detergent might be boring at least I can use them....volumizing spray on my crazy thick hair? Not so much




(I'm still trying to use up the Oscar Blandi spray from last November, haha)

I think I'd probably be more excited if I didn't just buy a brand new thing of laundry detergent (that i'm in love with) and get that free shampoo from that birchbox GWP. this beauty protector shampoo/conditioner is for hair repair (my profile says i don't style/color/treat my hair at all), i'm really hoping it doesn't make my hair oily like the davines did (i wanted to love it so so so bad, it was so cute, smelled amazing, but made my hair a wasteland of oil).


----------



## Yeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

has anyone heard of anyone getting the 1000 points??? i am sure i have a better chance of getting hit by lightning...

Don't lose hope over that, your odds of getting struck by lightning are surprisingly high!  Also, at 1/500,000 lightening and 100/400,000 point card the odds are still looking up for you


----------



## jmd252 (Sep 9, 2013)

> Has anyone gotten the green ruffian polish yet? All I've seen so far is the orange.


 Yes, I got the green  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KayEss (Sep 9, 2013)

Just got tracking on my box. I am in agony--I have been away for a few weeks and I changed the shipping addresses of Ipsy and PopSugar, but not the shipping address for Birchbox since they usually take longer (and I'm leaving on the 20th)...now my Birchbox is set to arrive the 14th and neither Ipsy NOR PopSugar have shipped yet! Of course that would happen. 





Anyway, my box is .6950. I will be placated by finding out contents tomorrow, and hopefully other .6950-ers can let me know what color their Ruffian is!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Sep 9, 2013)

Box weight .4800

Hedge Fund Ruffian Polish (green) Coastal Scents Quad (wine/burgundy colors) Caudalie hand and nail cream Bcbgmaxazria perfume Half up hair tool


----------



## OpheliaDiFranco (Sep 9, 2013)

hey guys!  are the pick twos gone or just hidden somewhere?


----------



## brittneygg (Sep 9, 2013)

Has anyone posted one of the 1,000 point cards anywhere? Instagram, fb, etc? I've decided that since I haven't been able to get my log in to work I'm going to be surprised this' month on my box. Lets see if I hold out. Help me. Lol.


----------



## Moonittude (Sep 9, 2013)

My box just shipped, but no weight info yet...


----------



## MissRoe (Sep 9, 2013)

> hey guys!Â  are the pick twos gone or just hidden somewhere?


 I believe they are out of stock at this time. If you look at the "Bonus Shop", it's slim pickens, unless you want the postcards  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## outdoorbarbie92 (Sep 9, 2013)

Incase anyone was wondering a box with : say yes to wipes, polish, benefit lip gloss, miredesso moisturizer, say yes to cc cream  weighs .555


----------



## nikkimouse (Sep 9, 2013)

I read the rules on the 1000 point cards. 80 cards are going out to people who have signed up before 9/1 meaning most of us and 20 cards are going out to people who sign up after 9/1 meaning that people with new subscriptions this month have a better chance of getting one. so if you are looking to add another box this might be a good month.


----------



## AshJs3 (Sep 9, 2013)

Ugh! I just realized I threw out my card that came in my box. Can someone remind me what it was? 30% off something and did you need a code?


----------



## outdoorbarbie92 (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I read the rules on the 1000 point cards. 80 cards are going out to people who have signed up before 9/1 meaning most of us and 20 cards are going out to people who sign up after 9/1 meaning that people with new subscriptions this month have a better chance of getting one. so if you are looking to add another box this might be a good month.

oh wow that kinda makes the odds unfair. Maybe I will think about signing up for another box just for that reason I would think like 10 cards would be better as there are like hundreds of thousands of regular subs and only maybe 1000 new ones if that


----------



## cari12 (Sep 9, 2013)

I got shipping emails for both my accounts at the exact same time, neither tracking has updated but I've got a fairly strong feeling I'm getting dupe boxes. Go figure for my first month with two accounts  Hopefully if it is a dupe I get a good one I don't mind 2x everything! 

Can't wait to see either way tomorrow!


----------



## Jamie P (Sep 9, 2013)

I can't seem to get the pages to load on my iPhone tonight! Never had this issue before. We are driving from Chicago to Detroit tonight and I wanna see boxes! Haha. Any tips?


----------



## simplyatomic (Sep 9, 2013)

Clicky truck! It is .7200 anyone else have that weight?


----------



## wadedl (Sep 9, 2013)

My Birchbox is in California! 





I will try to wait until after 3 (that is the time the mail comes)  tomorrow to check my account! 

  *PackageID:*   *Sequence Number:* 043400907130647958 *Zip Code:* 91910 *Weight (lbs.):* 0.6120 *Projected Delivery Date:* Sep 12 2013         *Date* *Description* *Location* Sep 9 2013 Package received by dest MI facility Fontana, CA Sep 7 2013 Package transferred to dest MI facility Edgewood, NY Sep 6 2013 Package processed by Mail Innovations Edgewood, NY Sep 6 2013 Package received for processing Edgewood, NY


----------



## barbyechick (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My Birchbox is in California! 






I will try to wait until after 3 (that is the time the mail comes)  tomorrow to check my account! 

  *PackageID:*   *Sequence Number:* 043400907130647958 *Zip Code:* 91910 *Weight (lbs.):* 0.6120 *Projected Delivery Date:* Sep 12 2013         *Date* *Description* *Location* Sep 9 2013 Package received by dest MI facility Fontana, CA Sep 7 2013 Package transferred to dest MI facility Edgewood, NY Sep 6 2013 Package processed by Mail Innovations Edgewood, NY Sep 6 2013 Package received for processing Edgewood, NY 

so jealous! I've have yet to have a birchbox make it to california earlier than expected, congratulationsssss lol


----------



## SamhopeM (Sep 9, 2013)

My box is in California as well (I'm in Nevada) so it *might* be here tomorrow instead of the projected delivery date of Thursday. Of course, tomorrow I'll be at the doctor when my mail runs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I read the rules on the 1000 point cards. 80 cards are going out to people who have signed up before 9/1 meaning most of us and 20 cards are going out to people who sign up after 9/1 meaning that people with new subscriptions this month have a better chance of getting one. so if you are looking to add another box this might be a good month.

in that case, if i do get off the wait list on my other email maybe i'll sign up for another box. i was debating it since i was interested in having multiple ruffian shades since they're the only fall colors i've really liked this season, zoya's fall collection really disappointed me. and there's so many items right up my alley this month.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 9, 2013)

I would love to try one of those lip glosses this month!!! One of my boxes weighs 0.5650. Anyone with that weight got their box yet? My second box has not updated yet. Tomorrow can not come fast enough, lol. I'll be up early refreshing my box page, haha.


----------



## cbs73 (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *simplyatomic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Clicky truck! It is .7200 anyone else have that weight?

    

Yep!  I have that weight.  I got wicked excited when I got home tonight- I had a package waiting for me at the front desk.  When I went to grab it, I saw a very familiar looking pink box.....sadly, it was not for me.  But mine is in the city!!!  I got that going for me....which is nice.


----------



## daniellerose (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My Birchbox is in California! 





I will try to wait until after 3 (that is the time the mail comes)  tomorrow to check my account! 

  *PackageID:*   *Sequence Number:* 043400907130647958 *Zip Code:* 91910 *Weight (lbs.):* 0.6120 *Projected Delivery Date:* Sep 12 2013         *Date* *Description* *Location* Sep 9 2013 Package received by dest MI facility Fontana, CA Sep 7 2013 Package transferred to dest MI facility Edgewood, NY Sep 6 2013 Package processed by Mail Innovations Edgewood, NY Sep 6 2013 Package received for processing Edgewood, NY 

Woot Woot! Mine is in Fontana too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My mail comes around 1:30 so I need to be patient and not look at my box page as well!


----------



## AshleyK (Sep 9, 2013)

So I got my box....







Spoiler



I think its a good box overall. I am really excited for the blow up spray.. However I do not like the CS quad because of the colors (butterfly garden) bright pinks and purples?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Also.. not too excited for hedge fund - I do like the color but this is the THIRD green nail polish I have gotten from BB since January - the only nail polishes I have gotten from BB have been green! haha

My weight was .6350


----------



## Emuhlyy (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Box weight .4800

Hedge Fund Ruffian Polish (green) Coastal Scents Quad (wine/burgundy colors) Caudalie hand and nail cream Bcbgmaxazria perfume Half up hair tool
I think this is my box.  My weight was .48 something.  Kind of bummed as there was sooo much I wouldn't have minded getting but the only think I'm excited about in this box that I'll actually use is the Caudalie. :/ womp womp!  Maybe I'll win the 1,000 points!


----------



## jessicarobin (Sep 9, 2013)

My box (.6350):



Spoiler



Ruffian in Hedge Fund (green - bleh, but maybe it's pretty on my) Egyptian Face cream Caudalie make-up remover (yay!) Amika blow out spray (nice size, don't know if I'll use it much). Coastal Scents quad in bronze/brown (will keep in my car for when I do make-up on the run)



There was also a distinct lack of 1,000 points, but oh well! I enjoy my box any way... seems like a good balance of familiar and discovery products.


----------



## sammajamma (Sep 9, 2013)

I really hope to get the sea salt spray!

I've been wanting to try one for a while now, not sure how they work with curly hair but I'm interested.

I think the packaging is just so appealing...guess I'm a sucker for marketing.

My box weight is .745 expected (in PA) on the 14th. I'm hoping since its a hair product this might be what makes my box so heavy?


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 9, 2013)

A lot of the lighter boxes seem to have the CS quad, but since my light box is on the acct that got it last month, I hope I've dodge a bullet! My box is only like .4500 or something. The other box which is coming later is like .5995 or something!! very hopeful for that one (since it's later maybe I'll even get a purple!)


----------



## jbird1175 (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  A lot of the lighter boxes seem to have the CS quad, but since my light box is on the acct that got it last month, I hope I've dodge a bullet! My box is only like .4500 or something. The other box which is coming later is like .5995 or something!! very hopeful for that one (since it's later maybe I'll even get a purple!)
I am hoping I dodged the CS quad also!


----------



## Jackieblue (Sep 9, 2013)

> Incase anyone was wondering a box with : say yes to wipes, polish, benefit lip gloss, miredesso moisturizer, say yes to cc creamÂ  weighs .555


 That would be my box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And FYI the polish is orange in case anyone was keeping track, lol.


----------



## Charity1217 (Sep 9, 2013)

Originally Posted by *simplyatomic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Clicky truck! It is .7200 anyone else have that weight?

    
Mine is .7300, I don't think I've seen anyone with else with my weight but .7200 is close.


----------



## pghmom1292 (Sep 9, 2013)

My weight is 0.5600 anyone else?


----------



## JHP07 (Sep 9, 2013)

I don't have a clicky truck yet, so I hope my box uploads tomorrow (lately, my box has been uploading on the 11th).

Sorry to go off topic with the Birchbox local NYC event...but I thought some ladies would appreciate knowing what was on the sample wall! Info's in the spoiler...



Spoiler



v0ltagekid and I were able to meet - coincidentally, we were standing right next to each other in the waiting line to get into the event! 

Some of the items from the sample were actually _full size_:

- Benefit they're real mascara, $23 retail value

- DDF protective eye cream, $55 retail value

- Juice Beauty reflecting gloss, $15 retail value

- Mally age rebel waterproof shadow stick, $30 retail value

- Marcelle gentle make-up remover for sensitive eyes, $13 retail value

- Marcelle Xtension plus mascara, $14 retail value

- Pop beauty pouty pop crayon, $25 for a full-size kit of 6

Here's the list of products on the sample wall:









It's open to the public from Sept. 12-16 and it'll cost $15 to make your own Birchbox.


----------



## meaganola (Sep 9, 2013)

I find it really odd that the bright, happy pink/blue/purple quad has a "smoky eyes" sticker on it. Uh... yeah.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 9, 2013)

> I don't have a clicky truck yet, so I hope my box uploads tomorrow (lately, my box has been uploading on the 11th). Sorry to go off topic withÂ the Birchbox local NYC event...but I thought some ladiesÂ would appreciate knowing what was on the sample wall! Info's in the spoiler...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Wow, that's awesome! Super jealous.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> What else did they have going on at the event, aside from the sample wall? So curious! I would love to attend a Birchbox event but the closest location would be Chicago, 4 hours away


----------



## Xiang (Sep 9, 2013)

> My weight is 0.5600 anyone else?


 There seem to be several in that weight range. Mine is 0.5650. I saw one with 0.5500, another 0.555, and now yours at 0.560.


----------



## lorizav (Sep 9, 2013)

If the weight comparisons are right I'm getting the happy pastel smoky eye quad and the green polish which I would normally love because green is my favorite color but I have so many already that are very similar, I was hoping for the purple. well there's always trading  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elizabethrose (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't have a clicky truck yet, so I hope my box uploads tomorrow (lately, my box has been uploading on the 11th).

Sorry to go off topic with the Birchbox local NYC event...but I thought some ladies would appreciate knowing what was on the sample wall! Info's in the spoiler...



Spoiler



v0ltagekid and I were able to meet - coincidentally, we were standing right next to each other in the waiting line to get into the event! 

Some of the items from the sample were actually _full size_:

- Benefit they're real mascara, $23 retail value

- DDF protective eye cream, $55 retail value

- Juice Beauty reflecting gloss, $15 retail value

- Mally age rebel waterproof shadow stick, $30 retail value

- Marcelle gentle make-up remover for sensitive eyes, $13 retail value

- Marcelle Xtension plus mascara, $14 retail value

- Pop beauty pouty pop crayon, $25 for a full-size kit of 6

Here's the list of products on the sample wall:









It's open to the public from Sept. 12-16 and it'll cost $15 to make your own Birchbox.


 
Woahhhh that's awesome!  I'll have to tell my friends in NYC about it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  (also I love all your picks, I would have probably done the exact same thing- the Marcelle Golden Glow BB Creme is to die for.)


----------



## emvee (Sep 9, 2013)

I finally have a colicky box! Not updated yet though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I usually get my box on the 8th or 9th and never get a colicky box or a shipped email.


----------



## emvee (Sep 9, 2013)

> I finally have a colicky box! Not updated yet though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I usually get my box on the 8th or 9th and never get a colicky box or a shipped email.


 Clicky not colicky!!


----------



## JHP07 (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I don't have a clicky truck yet, so I hope my box uploads tomorrow (lately, my box has been uploading on the 11th).

Sorry to go off topic with the Birchbox local NYC event...but I thought some ladies would appreciate knowing what was on the sample wall! Info's in the spoiler... v0ltagekid and I were able to meet - coincidentally, we were standing right next to each other in the waiting line to get into the event! 

Some of the items from the sample were actually _full size_:
- Benefit they're real mascara, $23 retail value
- DDF protective eye cream, $55 retail value
- Juice Beauty reflecting gloss, $15 retail value
- Mally age rebel waterproof shadow stick, $30 retail value
- Marcelle gentle make-up remover for sensitive eyes, $13 retail value
- Marcelle Xtension plus mascara, $14 retail value
- Pop beauty pouty pop crayon, $25 for a full-size kit of 6

Here's the list of products on the sample wall:











It's open to the public from Sept. 12-16 and it'll cost $15 to make your own Birchbox.

Wow, that's awesome! Super jealous.




What else did they have going on at the event, aside from the sample wall? So curious!
I would love to attend a Birchbox event but the closest location would be Chicago, 4 hours away 
The whole event was 2 hours.

First hour:

Beauty - Hair, make-up and nail stations. 

Food/drinks - Prosecco, Resource water, candy, chocolate covered strawberries, cupcakes.

Misc - Photo booth. Also, Pilot pens were given out (Pilot recently came out with an erasable pen!). 

Second hour:

Q&amp;A with Katia and Jean Godfrey-June (Beauty Director at Lucky magazine)


----------



## JHP07 (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't have a clicky truck yet, so I hope my box uploads tomorrow (lately, my box has been uploading on the 11th).

Sorry to go off topic with the Birchbox local NYC event...but I thought some ladies would appreciate knowing what was on the sample wall! Info's in the spoiler...



Spoiler



v0ltagekid and I were able to meet - coincidentally, we were standing right next to each other in the waiting line to get into the event! 

Some of the items from the sample were actually _full size_:

- Benefit they're real mascara, $23 retail value

- DDF protective eye cream, $55 retail value

- Juice Beauty reflecting gloss, $15 retail value

- Mally age rebel waterproof shadow stick, $30 retail value

- Marcelle gentle make-up remover for sensitive eyes, $13 retail value

- Marcelle Xtension plus mascara, $14 retail value

- Pop beauty pouty pop crayon, $25 for a full-size kit of 6

Here's the list of products on the sample wall:









It's open to the public from Sept. 12-16 and it'll cost $15 to make your own Birchbox.


 
Woahhhh that's awesome!  I'll have to tell my friends in NYC about it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  (also I love all your picks, I would have probably done the exact same thing- the Marcelle Golden Glow BB Creme is to die for.)


Ha - I actually got 2 of the Marcelle golden glow BB Cremes (1 for me and 1 for my mom)!


----------



## elizabethrose (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Ha - I actually got 2 of the Marcelle golden glow BB Cremes (1 for me and 1 for my mom)! 

I'm waayy too selfish to share hahaha.  Just need to save up those points for a full size!


----------



## brittneygg (Sep 9, 2013)

How does that work? You get to pick 4/5 out of those? How would you choose?!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *outdoorbarbie92* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Incase anyone was wondering a box with : say yes to wipes, polish, benefit lip gloss, miredesso moisturizer, say yes to cc cream  weighs .555
how big is the gloss?


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't have a clicky truck yet, so I hope my box uploads tomorrow (lately, my box has been uploading on the 11th).

Sorry to go off topic with the Birchbox local NYC event...but I thought some ladies would appreciate knowing what was on the sample wall! Info's in the spoiler...



Spoiler



v0ltagekid and I were able to meet - coincidentally, we were standing right next to each other in the waiting line to get into the event!

Some of the items from the sample were actually _full size_:

- Benefit they're real mascara, $23 retail value

- DDF protective eye cream, $55 retail value

- Juice Beauty reflecting gloss, $15 retail value

- Mally age rebel waterproof shadow stick, $30 retail value

- Marcelle gentle make-up remover for sensitive eyes, $13 retail value

- Marcelle Xtension plus mascara, $14 retail value

- Pop beauty pouty pop crayon, $25 for a full-size kit of 6

Here's the list of products on the sample wall:









It's open to the public from Sept. 12-16 and it'll cost $15 to make your own Birchbox.


 
what is the clicky truck?!?!?!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AshJs3 (Sep 10, 2013)

I just saw a purple polish on Instagram. Looks like they're all accounted for now!


----------



## KayEss (Sep 10, 2013)

I want to stay up tonight to see my box page update, but I have to get up early. Boo!


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I want to stay up tonight to see my box page update, but I have to get up early. Boo!

oh they don't even update them until 6am est anyways. have a good night!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Sep 10, 2013)

awwwww..  I give up..   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## riversong13 (Sep 10, 2013)

Got my shipping notice yay! mine is 0.5750 , anyone else have that yet?


----------



## elizabethrose (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
what is the clicky truck?!?!?!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Clicky truck!  So, if you're on your Birchbox site and you click your box and then you click where it says "Account Settings" under your last box (Should be August until tomorrow!) it will take you to a page with all your account settings.  Under "Subscriptions" you'll see a truck that should say "September Box Shipping Information" and then a tracking number (if you've gotten one)- you can't actually click the truck there, but you'll see it when they're getting ready to send out the boxes for the month!  We call it a clicky truck!  It means we're getting close to getting our boxes!


----------



## sillylilly05 (Sep 10, 2013)

where are the list of the boxes? I need to know my box number because I got the best box ever!!!


----------



## elizabethrose (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sillylilly05* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  where are the list of the boxes? I need to know my box number because I got the best box ever!!!

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb35

Here's a link for one of them!  If you just swap out the "35" for a different number at the end 1-whatever stops showing up you'll be good to go


----------



## KayEss (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
oh they don't even update them until 6am est anyways. have a good night!

6 am est is 3 am pst...child's play for me any other day! I almost always stay up. Not worth the lack of sleep this time, though. At least I have something to look forward to tomorrow!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Clicky truck!  So, if you're on your Birchbox site and you click your box and then you click where it says "Account Settings" under your last box (Should be August until tomorrow!) it will take you to a page with all your account settings.  Under "Subscriptions" you'll see a truck that should say "September Box Shipping Information" and then a tracking number (if you've gotten one)- you can't actually click the truck there, but you'll see it when they're getting ready to send out the boxes for the month!  We call it a clicky truck!  It means we're getting close to getting our boxes!
thanks doll!  good thing they make it easy!  haahahaaaa


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Clicky truck!  So, if you're on your Birchbox site and you click your box and then you click where it says "Account Settings" under your last box (Should be August until tomorrow!) it will take you to a page with all your account settings.  Under "Subscriptions" you'll see a truck that should say "September Box Shipping Information" and then a tracking number (if you've gotten one)- you can't actually click the truck there, but you'll see it when they're getting ready to send out the boxes for the month!  We call it a clicky truck!  It means we're getting close to getting our boxes!

ok.. I see what u mean.   I have had mine for 4 days.. and no update on shipping?  first time this has happened..  mine usually updated pretty fast? I go my email on sat.. hopefully I will be pleasantly surprised.. I say EVERY month I will not cheat and look.. this month.. I may have no choice! ha~!


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
6 am est is 3 am pst...child's play for me any other day! I almost always stay up. Not worth the lack of sleep this time, though. At least I have something to look forward to tomorrow!

oh ok cool! i'm a night owl myself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Moonittude (Sep 10, 2013)

> I really hope to get the sea salt spray! I've been wanting to try one for a while now, not sure how they work with curly hair but I'm interested.


 I want that most, too. I'm afraid my chances ofbox envy are high, this month, but so are my chances of getting a pretty good box.


> 6 am est is 3 am pst...child's play for me any other day! I almost always stay up. Not worth the lack of sleep this time, though. At least I have something to look forward to tomorrow!


 That's how I like to look at it, too.


----------



## meaganola (Sep 10, 2013)

Oh, ick, I didn't realize what time they updated -- and how close it is to when I wake up in the morning.  And I'm on the West Coast!  They will only have been up for two hours by the time my alarm goes off.  Time to go to bed *now*.

(I am *not* a morning person.  It's all due to my job:  7am-4pm, but I have to catch a bus at a little before 6am, and it takes me ten minutes or so in order to convince myself to get out of bed at that inhuman hour, and then there's makeup, clothes, and addressing kitty demands, which means my first alarm goes off before 5am, and I need *four* alarms in order to get me out of bed.  On the up side, in the fall and winter, this means I get to see the sun rise over Mt. Hood since my office looks out at it over the Willamette River.)


----------



## sillylilly05 (Sep 10, 2013)

Spoiler








Look! my box will make your nails pretty, your hair pretty, your face pretty and your eyes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sillylilly05 (Sep 10, 2013)

what the heck! why is everyone hatin on the CS palette? Its beautiful!!


----------



## nikkimouse (Sep 10, 2013)

woohoo I work 12a-8a est   who is staying up with me for bb watch tonight???

I have 2 clicky trucks one is .58 and due the 14th

the other does not have a weight yet...

Things I'm hoping for: lip gloss, ameka dry shampoo, that half up hair thing, Paula's choice. green and purple nail polish, the ojon mascara.

things I do not want: Costal scents, Hair spray


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  woohoo I work 12a-8a est   who is staying up with me for bb watch tonight???

I have 2 clicky trucks one is .58 and due the 14th

the other does not have a weight yet...

Things I'm hoping for: lip gloss, ameka dry shampoo, that half up hair thing, Paula's choice. green and purple nail polish, the ojon mascara.

things I do not want: Costal scents, Hair spray 

Haha I work 11p-7a cst, so I'll be up!


----------



## KayEss (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm about to take some Tylenol PM to force sleep but I might not be able to anyway. Yesterday I was up until 5:30, so...Nikki, you may have company. 






I am such a dork about BB update day, I can never sleep very well. It's like mini-Christmas!


----------



## elizabethrose (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sillylilly05* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 


Spoiler








Look! my box will make your nails pretty, your hair pretty, your face pretty and your eyes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I could be happy with this box!  What was your weight?  I'm 98% certain I'm not getting the CS palette since my weight is so high.  Which is fine since I have the 80 palette or the 88 whatever.. all the colors.  And I absolutely do -not- need another smoky eye palette!


----------



## elizabethrose (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh, ick, I didn't realize what time they updated -- and how close it is to when I wake up in the morning.  And I'm on the West Coast!  They will only have been up for two hours by the time my alarm goes off.  Time to go to bed *now*.

(I am *not* a morning person.  It's all due to my job:  7am-4pm, but I have to catch a bus at a little before 6am, and it takes me ten minutes or so in order to convince myself to get out of bed at that inhuman hour, and then there's makeup, clothes, and addressing kitty demands, which means my first alarm goes off before 5am, and I need *four* alarms in order to get me out of bed.  On the up side, in the fall and winter, this means I get to see the sun rise over Mt. Hood since my office looks out at it over the Willamette River.)

I was this way for a while!  I hated working 7-4.. living in the city with the commute just made it terrible!  And living downtown is just not an option.. I like having a little more space in the neighborhoods (and cost!).  But it was so difficult.  I'm 8-5 now but I fudge to 9 often, and stay till six... whoops.  Oh office work.


----------



## Linnake (Sep 10, 2013)

> Oh, ick, I didn't realize what time they updated -- and how close it is to when I wake up in the morning. Â And I'm on the West Coast! Â They will only have been up for two hours by the time my alarm goes off. Â Time to go to bed *now*. (I am *not* a morning person. Â It's all due to my job: Â 7am-4pm, but I have to catch a bus at a little before 6am, and it takes me ten minutes or so in order to convince myself to get out of bed at that inhuman hour, and then there's makeup, clothes, and addressing kitty demands, which means my first alarm goes off before 5am, and I need *four* alarms in order to get me out of bed. Â On the up side, in the fall and winter, this means I get to see the sun rise over Mt. Hood since my office looks out at it over the Willamette River.)


 I used to have that view when I worked downtown on the 21st floor but now, I'm down by 405 on the second floor with a much crappier view (better job though!) I was looking through some of the boxes and it seems like they were mixing up the amika dry shampoo and blow out spray, did anyone else notice that? I'm not a huge dry shampoo fan but is like to try the amika one!


----------



## HHummel (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Haha I work 11p-7a cst, so I'll be up! 

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  woohoo I work 12a-8a est   who is staying up with me for bb watch tonight???

I have 2 clicky trucks one is .58 and due the 14th

the other does not have a weight yet...

Things I'm hoping for: lip gloss, ameka dry shampoo, that half up hair thing, Paula's choice. green and purple nail polish, the ojon mascara.

things I do not want: Costal scents, Hair spray 

I'm with you Ladies! 7p-7a est!


----------



## nikkimouse (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't have a clicky truck yet, so I hope my box uploads tomorrow (lately, my box has been uploading on the 11th).

Sorry to go off topic with the Birchbox local NYC event...but I thought some ladies would appreciate knowing what was on the sample wall! Info's in the spoiler...



Spoiler



v0ltagekid and I were able to meet - coincidentally, we were standing right next to each other in the waiting line to get into the event!

Some of the items from the sample were actually _full size_:

- Benefit they're real mascara, $23 retail value

- DDF protective eye cream, $55 retail value

- Juice Beauty reflecting gloss, $15 retail value

- Mally age rebel waterproof shadow stick, $30 retail value

- Marcelle gentle make-up remover for sensitive eyes, $13 retail value

- Marcelle Xtension plus mascara, $14 retail value

- Pop beauty pouty pop crayon, $25 for a full-size kit of 6

Here's the list of products on the sample wall:









It's open to the public from Sept. 12-16 and it'll cost $15 to make your own Birchbox.


 
this and all the zoya events this week make me miss living close to nyc  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />    I don't remember fashion week being so marketing heavy 10 years ago...

Any one want to take my $15 and make a box for me???


----------



## HHummel (Sep 10, 2013)

Oh! and my box is 0.4850. 

I have a strong feeling I'll be getting nail polish. I ALWAYS get nail polish. These subs give me nail polish out the wazooh!


----------



## nikkimouse (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *HHummel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh! and my box is 0.4850.

I have a strong feeling I'll be getting nail polish. I ALWAYS get nail polish. These subs give me nail polish out the wazooh!

everyone is getting nail polish.... again....


----------



## sillylilly05 (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I could be happy with this box!  What was your weight?  I'm 98% certain I'm not getting the CS palette since my weight is so high.  Which is fine since I have the 80 palette or the 88 whatever.. all the colors.  And I absolutely do -not- need another smoky eye palette!

my weight was .634! Can't believe I got it so early!


----------



## HHummel (Sep 10, 2013)

Has anyone posted the links to all the boxes yet?

**So far there's 51 active box links!**


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Sep 10, 2013)

I don't work till 2pm today...so I'll be here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Only 4 hours and 15 minutes to go.


----------



## KayEss (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
everyone is getting nail polish.... again....

At least it's a new brand! I'm excited to see what the formula and brush is like. 



 Finally something other than Color Club.


----------



## nikkimouse (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
everyone is getting nail polish.... again....

At least it's a new brand! I'm excited to see what the formula and brush is like. 



 Finally something other than Color Club.


I know i'm actually excited about this nail polish they are selling ti for $10 a bottle so it pays for the box right there. I'm really hoping for the green and the purple.


----------



## sillylilly05 (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jkfinl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Has anyone gotten the green ruffian polish yet? All I've seen so far is the orange.

I have! Its beautiful!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sillylilly05* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *jkfinl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Has anyone gotten the green ruffian polish yet? All I've seen so far is the orange.

I have! Its beautiful!


Me too...Gonna wear it for my Green nails Challenge day!


----------



## nikkimouse (Sep 10, 2013)

I've already started refreshing my box page to see if it changes


----------



## Lindsey Smith (Sep 10, 2013)

Mine weighs that too!  Mine doesnt come until 14th .5950


----------



## KayEss (Sep 10, 2013)

Getting closer! Less than 3 hours!


----------



## cari12 (Sep 10, 2013)

I only have to wait until 2am up here. I usually am up around then with one of my kids anyway. Which means I should be in bed now but I got sucked into old Gilmore Girls episodes and might just stay up. Coffee was invented for a reason, right? ;-)


----------



## KayEss (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I only have to wait until 2am up here. I usually am up around then with one of my kids anyway. Which means I should be in bed now but I got sucked into old Gilmore Girls episodes and might just stay up. Coffee was invented for a reason, right? ;-)

Ahhh, Gilmore Girls!! My favorite TV show of all time! I want to re-watch every episode right this very second!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 10, 2013)

OK, so the weight on my second account is .6950. Anyone else have that weight? Funny, but my 2nd account always seems to ship before my first account. 1st has shipped, but not trackable yet--no results in the system. I'm hoping for an Elizabeth Arden lip product. Nothing else really appeals to me this month. I might even be tempted to do a full box swap if there's nothing in it I want.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sillylilly05* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  what the heck! why is everyone hatin on the CS palette? Its beautiful!!

I think a lot of it has to do with the low cost of CS. Also, maybe some have tried them and don't like them. As for me, I love eyeshadows and have never tried them. I will admit, I'm a bit leery due to the low cost as most low cost eyeshadows tend to be powdery and not well pigmented, but I wouldn't mind getting them in a BB to try.


----------



## KayEss (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I think a lot of it has to do with the low cost of CS. Also, maybe some have tried them and don't like them. As for me, I love eyeshadows and have never tried them. I will admit, I'm a bit leery due to the low cost as most low cost eyeshadows tend to be powdery and not well pigmented, but I wouldn't mind getting them in a BB to try.

I haven't tried them but I've heard that they're poorly pigmented and don't have much staying power. This probably could be helped immensely by using a good primer, though. I'm personally not hoping for them because I rarely use shadow, so it's just not my thing unless it's out-of-this-world amazing.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 10, 2013)

Ok, so come on lucky boxes 11, 23, 24, 29, 31 (though this may be out b/c of Juice Beauty), or 49 based on what's up right now. A Willy Wonka golden ticket would work too! Just no mascara and no Yes To, please!!! 23 might be my fave, if it only had the Eliz Arden gloss. 24 intrigues me because of the gloves, plus it has gloss. Ok, so I'll hope for 23 on this account and 24 on the other. Yeah, THAT's likely to happen, lol! Ok, I guess 4:30 in the morning means beddy bye time, right? Signing off. How come I never manage to even get around to my Netflix movies anymore? Too much to gossip about on here plus FB games to play, I guess.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I haven't tried them but I've heard that they're poorly pigmented and don't have much staying power. This probably could be helped immensely by using a good primer, though. I'm personally not hoping for them because I rarely use shadow, so it's just not my thing unless it's out-of-this-world amazing.

See, if I got nothing but lip products, eyeshadows, and the occasional blush in my subs, I think I'd be happy with that for several years!


----------



## SamhopeM (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
See, if I got nothing but lip products, eyeshadows, and the occasional blush in my subs, I think I'd be happy with that for several years! 






With me it would be nothing but lip products, blush and the occasional eyeshadow lol.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 10, 2013)

Finally got a chance to go through the boxes... box 35 is PERFECT for me. 

Only a few more hours until we know, hopefully!


----------



## pink65419 (Sep 10, 2013)

frist box, where do I look to see my box?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pink65419* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

frist box, where do I look to see my box?

They're not updated yet, but if you click 'box' at the top and then 'women's box' it will show you your box contents. 

Although, I'm not sure it works like that for your first box..probably depends when you signed up!


----------



## SweetTea (Sep 10, 2013)

I haven't been able to log into birchbox for about 3 weeks now.... what gives? I have tried it on 2 phones and 3 different computers : I finally e-mailed them and told them to cancel my account (what I'd been attempting to do, and then I got charged again because I couldn't log in... and still can't)


----------



## cari12 (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I only have to wait until 2am up here. I usually am up around then with one of my kids anyway. Which means I should be in bed now but I got sucked into old Gilmore Girls episodes and might just stay up. Coffee was invented for a reason, right? ;-)

Ahhh, Gilmore Girls!! My favorite TV show of all time! I want to re-watch every episode right this very second!


One of mine too. I only watched it here and there when it was on the air, but started from the first episode renting discs from Blockbuster when my oldest was born and I had to stay awake late for those long feedings and totally got hooked. My husband bought me the whole series that Christmas and I love to go back and watch it through every year or so. I just started it again, I love love love it.


----------



## cari12 (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SweetTea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I haven't been able to log into birchbox for about 3 weeks now.... what gives? I have tried it on 2 phones and 3 different computers : I finally e-mailed them and told them to cancel my account (what I'd been attempting to do, and then I got charged again because I couldn't log in... and still can't)

I have this problem on my 2nd account. I used a trick I read on here to go to the store and add something to your cart and when it prompts you to log-in at checkout it'll work. I also read you can click on the box link, click on women's box and it'll prompt you to log in there and work as well. I hope CS is able to get back to you soon!


----------



## mckondik (Sep 10, 2013)

waiting and waiting for my box page to update!



  I finally looked through all the boxes and I'm trying to keep an open mind. I of course would love some lip gloss!  Of the stuff I could do without:  the mascaras look interesting but I have about a dozen unopened ones... the surf spray is cute but a disaster for my hair type and I already have a sample of the Egyptian Magic from Beauty army that I haven't tried yet.  I have box weights of .52 and .575.  I am hopeful I will not get duplicate boxes and that I get 2 different colors of polish!


----------



## luckyme502 (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm up on puppy patrol.  I guess I'll get to see my box update really soon.  I would love a few of the boxes I have seen.  I'm too lazy to look at all of them!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 10, 2013)

HOORAY IT UPDATED


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 10, 2013)

Pretty meh about my box though. 

 


Spoiler



  

   
RUFFIAN Nail Lacquer Buy MÃ¨readessoÂ® All-In-One Moisturizer Buy Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Shampoo Buy Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Condition Buy GlamNaturalâ„¢ Cream Blush Buy


 
 
  Mine is .6000, by the way.


----------



## SamhopeM (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Pretty meh about my box though. 

 


Spoiler



  


   
RUFFIAN Nail Lacquer Buy MÃ¨readessoÂ® All-In-One Moisturizer Buy Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Shampoo Buy Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Condition Buy GlamNaturalâ„¢ Cream Blush Buy


 
 
  Mine is .6000, by the way.   

Getting almost the same exact box. Don't know the weight of mine yet but if the pics are to be believed both boxes are coming with green polishes.


----------



## nikkimouse (Sep 10, 2013)

account 1: no shipping weight yet  box # 33  I'm looking forward to trying the shampoo and conditioner it is showing red nail polish... I really hope that is not what I get

account 2: weight of .5800 box #18  costal scents ehhh what you going to do I'm just hoping for good colors I've never tried yes to stuff and the gloves look interesting  and it is showing green polish keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## luckyme502 (Sep 10, 2013)

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb7

I was very excited for this month, but this box seems just okay.  I'll have to wait until later to see what's in my second box, it hasn't updated yet.


----------



## SamhopeM (Sep 10, 2013)

My main box is okay, the weight is .6250 and it contains: 



Spoiler



RUFFIAN Nail Lacquer


uniqONE All In One Hair Treatment
BCBGMAXAZRIA Bon Genre 
Benefit Ultra Plush Lip Gloss
Soak Heel Foot Cream
Not so happy with my second box but, it's not like it's the worst box ever.


----------



## cari12 (Sep 10, 2013)

Yay updates and YAY no dupe boxes (but I did get a dupe product)

account #1: box 49

account #2: box 33

no shipping weights for either yet, but they both look like they could be heavy-ish

I'm getting two of the Dr. Lipp nipple balm for lip samples but I figure that's not a horrible thing with how dry my lips get during the winter. The colors of the CS quad (assuming the send the one pictured) look identical to the same one Ipsy sent out last October so it'll be interesting to see if it's the same thing. I don't mind CS but it isn't my go to since I use the Naked palette for all my neutrals. Looks like I'll be getting an orange &amp; green Ruffian too - I really wanted the green, was either/or with the orange or purple so yay for that. Overall excited to try everything and fun to have two boxes to check on this time!


----------



## jannie135 (Sep 10, 2013)

HMMM I'm getting bax 29 in my 2nd account which I haven't gotten yet. I'm ehhh on it since I"m not interested in hair products... and another CS quad. The Ruffian is red, so I"m hoping I can trade fro a purple.... 

My first box I already got. I got box 18 which has hedge fund (yay!). I also got a CS quad but it's a actually a really pretty quad (it doesn't look like the one in the picture. I"m really excited to try the gloves too. I only wish I got the Caudelie hand cream or the Elizabeth Arden lip gloss. But I like my boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## audiophilekate (Sep 10, 2013)

Meh.  I'm getting box 20 on my main account

Ruffian nail polish Jouer Lip Gloss  Supergoop CC Cream Beauty Protector Shampoo &amp; Conditioner
and box 27 on my 2nd account (box weight 0.6200)

Ruffian nail polish Mereadesso All-in-One Moisturizer Beauty Protector Shampoo &amp; Conditioner GlamNatural Cream Blush
Not too excited about this, but oh well.


----------



## HHummel (Sep 10, 2013)

Woohoo! Getting box #37!



Spoiler



*RUFFIAN Nail Lacquer *_Pic looks like it's purple!_



*Juice Beauty Green Apple Peel Sensitive *_Very excited to try this!_
*COOLA SPF 30 Matte Finish Cucumber for Face *_NOT a fan of Coola_
*Racinne Ultimate Youth Power Eye Serum *_I'll try it_
*Benefit Ultra Plush Lip Gloss *_I'm not a fan of lipgloss, and will probaby pass this on._


----------



## mckondik (Sep 10, 2013)

so glad I have 2 boxes!  I'm pretty happy with the mix of products I am getting in boxes 17 and 32. Looks like I m getting 2 green nailpolishes if the pix are to be believed.  I am pretty glad I knocked quite a few years of my age for those


----------



## cari12 (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  HMMM I'm getting bax 29 in my 2nd account which I haven't gotten yet. I'm ehhh on it since I"m not interested in hair products... and another CS quad. The Ruffian is red, so I"m hoping I can trade fro a purple.... 

My first box I already got. I got box 18 which has hedge fund (yay!). I also got a CS quad but it's a actually a really pretty quad (*it doesn't look like the one in the picture*. I"m really excited to try the gloves too. I only wish I got the Caudelie hand cream or the Elizabeth Arden lip gloss. But I like my boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Good to know! I just did a bit of instagram stalking and noticed that they sent out all different varieties of CS quads even among the same box #s so hopefully I'll get something different than what is pictured :-D


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 10, 2013)

Has anyone received the GlamNatural Cream Blush? It looks like it's in an envelope or something!


----------



## Lanai12 (Sep 10, 2013)

Box #17 for me with a weight of .56 It's a pretty good box for me. I get to try Amika and Dr Jart. I'm also good with the green nail polish. I need another mascara like another hole in the head but only one dud item for me makes this box a win. Hopefully in the future I will get a hand cream and the Davines spray. Last night while going through the boxes again I noticed how few were pictured with the purple polish a few more boxes showed the green and an overwhelming number had orange. Or maybe my perception was skewed because I really wanted purple, would be okay with green and dislike orange.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lanai12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Last night while going through the boxes again I noticed how few were pictured with the purple polish a few more boxes showed the green and an overwhelming number had orange. Or maybe my perception was skewed because I really wanted purple, would be okay with green and dislike orange.
 I noticed that too! I didn't notice any purple at all until the higher numbered boxes, and even then there are only a few! Kind of odd...I figured they'd be pretty evenly spread out.


----------



## MissRoe (Sep 10, 2013)

Just peeked at my BB accounts. I am getting 3, yes, THREE of the same fricken boxes. Seriously, WTF BB? And, all of my profiles are different! Ugh, can someone show me the door to the "trade your entire box" link? Fail BB, fail!!!!!! ***its BB 7 by the way*****


----------



## bwgraham (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Pretty meh about my box though. 

 


Spoiler



      
RUFFIAN Nail Lacquer Buy MÃ¨readessoÂ® All-In-One Moisturizer Buy Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Shampoo Buy Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Condition Buy GlamNaturalâ„¢ Cream Blush Buy


 
 
  Mine is .6000, by the way.   

same box for me...  i feel the same way...  wonder how small  the blush i    mis going to be... seems like a really small sample*iss*


----------



## bwgraham (Sep 10, 2013)

box 22 for second account.  however, it shows a different picture than what is listed.   hopefully i am getting the products listed and not what is pictured... anyone have this happen before and which did you receive?


----------



## MissRoe (Sep 10, 2013)

Here is box 7...great box, just don't want THREE of them...


----------



## knightsgirl (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm getting



Spoiler








-RUFFIAN Nail Lacquer -Borracha Pearly Wipes Compact -Davines This Is a Sea Salt Spray -Elizabeth Arden Beautiful Color Luminous Lip Gloss -Paulaâ€™s Choice RESIST BHA 9 for Stubborn Imperfections Excited for 3/5! That's not bad! Not sure that the Paula's Choice stuff is useful for me, teeth wipes might be interesting, love sea salt spray and I love EA gloss I had a gorgeous pink one that I lost so hopefully it's a good color! My mom signed up for BB so I'm hoping she gets some makeup I can snag because she doesn't wear it lol!


----------



## chelsealady (Sep 10, 2013)

> Here is box 7...great box, just don't want THREE of them...


 Box twins. I pretty happy I guess. I wish it was the green or purple polish instead of the orange.


----------



## angienharry (Sep 10, 2013)

> I'm getting
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 Box twins! I love the high quality brands in this box so I'm totally not complaining its just that I am overloaded with ss spray and gloss. I'm excited about the wipes...lol. I'm a flossaholic so they seem right up my alley! Hoping for a nonred polish. Would have LOVED the Amika...the blow out or dry shampoo would have been so welcome at my house!! I may try and hit up the trade board for the first time.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 10, 2013)

*This month's swap thread is here: *





https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/137712/birchbox-swap-september-2013


----------



## outdoorbarbie92 (Sep 10, 2013)

I got box number 27 and im so dissapointed....the only thing I might want is the moisturizer. Will be doing a full box swap and probably sign up for a second box in hopes of getting a better one :/


----------



## evildrporkchop (Sep 10, 2013)

> I don't have a clicky truck yet, so I hope my box uploads tomorrow (lately, my box has been uploading on the 11th). Sorry to go off topic withÂ the Birchbox local NYC event...but I thought some ladiesÂ would appreciate knowing what was on the sample wall! Info's in the spoiler...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Thanks for the info! I'm heading up there Thursday, so assuming stock hasn't run out, I've already figured out what I'm getting. Should be a quick in-and-out. I'm expecting it to be packed.


----------



## roxysurfajk (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here is box 7...great box, just don't want THREE of them...



the only thing from that box I want in the blueberry face towles I have them in grapefruit and love them....I am interested to try cc cream but didnt get it


----------



## emvee (Sep 10, 2013)

How do you know which box number you are getting?


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *emvee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

How do you know which box number you are getting?

If you look go to 'box' at the top &amp; then 'women's box' it should show you your September box. If you scroll down to your box history and hover over the September box image, it should show you the URL &amp; the number at the end is the box number. 

Or if you browser works differently, just click on the box image and then look at the URL.


----------



## MrsYaYaMom (Sep 10, 2013)

I am getting box 3, weight is .5140.



Spoiler



I do like my box and will use everything, but I am a little bummed I am not getting the caudalie hand cream, mally mascara, the EA lipgloss, or the Benefit lipgloss.





RUFFIAN Nail Lacquer $10.00


Ships Free
More Options Available



Dr. Lipp Original Nipple Balm for Lips 1418 $14.50 
Ships Free



amika Obliphica Perk Up Dry Shampoo 3 $21.00 
Ships Free



SARAHPOTEMPA The HALF-UPâ„¢ 3 $9.00 
Ships Free
More Options Available



VOESH New York Aroma Spa Pedicure Set


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MrsYaYaMom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am getting box 3, weight is .5140.



Spoiler



I do like my box and will use everything, but I am a little bummed I am not getting the caudalie hand cream, mally mascara, the EA lipgloss, or the Benefit lipgloss.





RUFFIAN Nail Lacquer 
$10.00 Ships Free


More Options Available


 Dr. Lipp Original Nipple Balm for Lips 1418 
$14.50 Ships Free


 amika Obliphica Perk Up Dry Shampoo 3 
$21.00 Ships Free


 SARAHPOTEMPA The HALF-UPâ„¢ 3 
$9.00 Ships Free
More Options Available 


 VOESH New York Aroma Spa Pedicure Set

Ohhh that's an awesome box!


----------



## roxysurfajk (Sep 10, 2013)

Spoiler







 



This is my box I love the hair spray so happy to get it and I wanted the lip stuff and the green polish, HATE COASTAL SCENTS but the other thing is nice to bad its foil.





My second love wanted sea salt spray and the mascara and love the green polish. Malin goetz products rock so im happy with that.
I love 8 out of ten items not to shabby


----------



## Rochellena (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm getting Box 18 and I'm pretty happy about it. 

The glove seems really interesting and people seem to really like the face towels, so I'm excited to try those out. I am a little meh on the CS. I love CS a lot, and for me they're super pigmented and go on really well, I just would have preferred to try something new, but of course, BB can't know what I've tried and not tried. So overall, this box is not the most fun box ever, but everything will get used and the hand glove thing does look very interesting.


----------



## nicepenguins (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm getting box 32. All new brands for me except the benefit item. Love that about birchbox!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jenmonique1971 (Sep 10, 2013)

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb27 Box 27. I'm not over the moon, but I will use everything in it. After the last two boxes being perfect, I guess I was due for a blah one. I wanted the Mally mascara. I have enough blush to last five years.


----------



## emvee (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm getting box 1. In the picture it shows the orange Ruffian. I really hope that's the one I'm getting its my favorite color!


----------



## emvee (Sep 10, 2013)

> If you look go to 'box' at the top &amp; then 'women's box' it should show you your September box. If you scroll down to your box history and hover over the September box image, it should show you the URL &amp; the number at the end is the box number.Â  Or if you browser works differently, just click on the box image and then look at the URL.


 Thank you thank you!


----------



## tasertag (Sep 10, 2013)

> Woohoo! Getting box #37!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



 Â  Â  Box twins! I'm a little meh about this box for some reason despite it being in line with my profile. It's probably the Juice since I got it when I went to the BB event last month. I'll definitely use it though.


----------



## Pisces1969 (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here is box 7...great box, just don't want THREE of them...


Box 7 is on the way to me as well. I was really hoping for purple polish since I got the orange Color Club from Birchbox and an orange Nailtini from Ipsy this summer, but otherwise an OK box.


----------



## grayc (Sep 10, 2013)

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb3

Getting box 3...



Spoiler





 RUFFIAN Nail Lacquer $10.00 Ships Free


More Options Available


 Dr. Lipp Original Nipple Balm for Lips 1418 $14.50 Ships Free


 amika Obliphica Perk Up Dry Shampoo 3 $21.00 Ships Free


 SARAHPOTEMPA The HALF-UPâ„¢ 3 $9.00 Ships Free
More Options Available 

 VOESH New York Aroma Spa Pedicure Set $12.00 Ships Free


----------



## Rochellena (Sep 10, 2013)

This is probably a stupid question, but are all the polishes being sent out part of the crowdsourced collection?


----------



## cskeiser (Sep 10, 2013)

Box #15 for me.... eh.... was hoping for #4, or at least one with a lipgloss, handcream or mascara....


----------



## gemstone (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bwgraham* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  box 22 for second account.  however, it shows a different picture than what is listed.   hopefully i am getting the products listed and not what is pictured... anyone have this happen before and which did you receive?

You should be getting what is listed on the page, not what is in the picture.  You are assigned based on the box number and items listed, and the box picture is put in later whenever it gets taken.  That's why all the pages have the blank boxes up for the first few days, someone just put in the wrong picture for the box.

This is the box I'm getting, and I already recejved one of the products in the box picture months ago, but everything listed on the page is new for me.

ETA: Here is the real picture of box 22, I found it on the 21 page that had different items listed:


----------



## QueenJane (Sep 10, 2013)

Looks like box 27 on sub 1 And sub 2!!

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb27
 If you are dying to try anything , please let me know... off to modify profile


----------



## QueenJane (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here is box 7...great box, just don't want THREE of them...


Did you get 3 of the same box?


----------



## luckyme502 (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just peeked at my BB accounts. I am getting 3, yes, THREE of the same fricken boxes. Seriously, WTF BB? And, all of my profiles are different!
Ugh, can someone show me the door to the "trade your entire box" link? Fail BB, fail!!!!!!
***its BB 7 by the way*****

I'm getting box 7 too.  I don't know what I'm getting on my second account because it hasn't updated yet.


----------



## MissRoe (Sep 10, 2013)

yes, I'm getting 3 of the same boxes. If I'm lucky enough to get THREE of the same boxes, I bet I'm lucky enough to get a GOLDEN TICKET!! haha!!

I normally have 2 bb subs, but the third this month was a gift.


----------



## MissRoe (Sep 10, 2013)

box 7 is good! I just didn't want 3 of them... I wanted some Amika, Serge, Davines, Elizabeth Arden lippie....... With over 50 box variations I would never have guessed I got 3 of the same.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Adorkibul (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm getting box 12.


----------



## emvee (Sep 10, 2013)

> Just peeked at my BB accounts. I am getting 3, yes, THREE of the same fricken boxes. Seriously, WTF BB? And, all of my profiles are different! Ugh, can someone show me the door to the "trade your entire box" link? Fail BB, fail!!!!!! ***its BB 7 by the way*****


 I'm getting box 1 and am willing to trade the dry shampoo for something you don't want three of..


----------



## MissRoe (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *emvee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm getting box 1 and am willing to trade the dry shampoo for something you don't want three of..

I &lt;3 you!!! The amika dry shampoo was making me drool! PM me!!!


----------



## MissRoe (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *This month's swap thread is here: *





https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/137712/birchbox-swap-september-2013

I joined the thread, it won't let me make a post though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JamieO (Sep 10, 2013)

Box 49 (wow, really?!? So. Many. Boxes.) for me! Not too bad!



Spoiler



Super excited for the Serge Normant! I also was kind of hoping to not get the Coastal Scents quad, but if the colors I get are what is shown in the pic, I'd be totally cool with it. Those colors are PERFECT for me! Browns and pinks (and purples) are what I use 98% of the time. And the only other Coastal Scents experience I've had was the quad I got from Ipsy, and those colors were not good for me at all. I'm still holding out hope that I'll get the polish in Delirium, but if I don't I'm sure I can trade it.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I joined the thread, it won't let me make a post though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


You'll have to join the group first! Try going here &amp; hitting join group:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/groups/show/37/subscription-box-swaps-talk-beta


----------



## MissRoe (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

You'll have to join the group first! Try going here &amp; hitting join group:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/groups/show/37/subscription-box-swaps-talk-beta

thank you! Worked like a charm!!!


----------



## meaganola (Sep 10, 2013)

32 and 44 over here!



Spoiler



Even if the glosses are the same, I'll probably keep them both so I can stash them in different bags. Two hand creams, but they're different brands. If I get the same polishes as shown, one will be up for trade simply because I only want one bottle of *any* polish (except Max Factor Fantasy Fire. I hoard that stuff!). I'm starting a stash of goodies to give to my sister-in-law, so any curly hair stuff will go in there (I deliberately put curly hair down on that profile, so it was not a surprise to see it, although it *was* a surprise to *finally* see it because it's been like that for months, and this is the first curly product I've received). And shower gel! I'm on a shower gel no-buy, so I'm always happy to see it in one of my boxes.


Overall, very happy. There are a couple of specific things I'll probably be swapping, but I'll wait until I get the boxes in my hands before I decide for sure. I'm headed to a comic con next weekend, so I hope these get to me in the next week and a half, because there are several things in these that will be fun to break out for that weekend (it's a local con, but it's still An Event, and I like to get special goodies to use for even local Events.)


----------



## bwgraham (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
You should be getting what is listed on the page, not what is in the picture.  You are assigned based on the box number and items listed, and the box picture is put in later whenever it gets taken.  That's why all the pages have the blank boxes up for the first few days, someone just put in the wrong picture for the box.

This is the box I'm getting, and I already recejved one of the products in the box picture months ago, but everything listed on the page is new for me.

ETA: Here is the real picture of box 22, I found it on the 21 page that had different items listed:






thanks!


----------



## daniellerose (Sep 10, 2013)

Wow!! I'm actually getting the box I said I wanted!! Box 37 for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have no self control and looked at my box page after reading and seeing what everyone else has been getting hehe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Box should be here today! Now off to wait for the mail man.....


----------



## theexxception (Sep 10, 2013)

Anyone have the link to all sept. products?


----------



## gemstone (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *theexxception* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Anyone have the link to all sept. products?

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/september-2013-box


----------



## AshJs3 (Sep 10, 2013)

My second box is box 7. It's ok, but my first box is amazing! The polish colors are the same (orange) so I might try to trade for one of the others. I a also up to my eyeballs in mascara and face wipes! Now I have to decide which one to cancel. The profiles are exactly the same but the sub I gifted myself seems to get the better boxes! It's annoying though because the gift box is not tied to my main email address and I can't change it.


----------



## ariana077 (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lanai12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Box #17 for me with a weight of .56
It's a pretty good box for me. I get to try Amika and Dr Jart. I'm also good with the green nail polish. I need another mascara like another hole in the head but only one dud item for me makes this box a win. Hopefully in the future I will get a hand cream and the Davines spray.
Last night while going through the boxes again I noticed how few were pictured with the purple polish a few more boxes showed the green and an overwhelming number had orange. Or maybe my perception was skewed because I really wanted purple, would be okay with green and dislike orange.

Yay Box twins! Well I think so any ways, it says box #17 for me but my weight is .5770 (haven't seen anyone else with that weight).  And I agree I did NOT want that orange, it probably would have just been donated to the lucky lady I stashed into their next birthday present.  The green will be a nice color to keep my toes painted in the winter  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have to admit this box is a total hit after last months major disappointment!  Just wish it would get here before Saturday!!!


----------



## Ashitude (Sep 10, 2013)

2 of my 3 boxes are exactly the same. I guess that is the risk you run. I will definitely be trading some stuff! I am happy with everything just don't need 2 of everything.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thrilled I finally got the nipple lip balm. I don't know why I wanted that so bad in the past. Glad to finally get it!

     Sub 1 Box 11  weight 0.6850 

 Sub 2 Box 50  weight 0.7000   


   Sub 3 Box 50 0.6950


----------



## MissRoe (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Ashitude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  2 of my 3 boxes are exactly the same. I guess that is the risk you run. I will definitely be trading some stuff! I am happy with everything just don't need 2 of everything.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thrilled I finally got the nipple lip balm. I don't know why I wanted that so bad in the past. Glad to finally get it!      Sub 1 Box 11 

 Sub 2 Box 50   


   Sub 3 Box 50 



    

What's the deal? I got 3 of the same boxes..To say its disappointing would be an understatement!


----------



## simplyatomic (Sep 10, 2013)

Box 23 for me.. overall I am happy even though they sent me a box with hair stuff in it (short pixie cut) I am excited to try the eye serum and perfume. I am eh on the nail polish since I never really paint anything but my toes. I do wish I had gotten the mascara or lipstick.. I love makeup haha


----------



## BagLady (Sep 10, 2013)

I am getting 2 of Box #42. UGH!! of course neither box has the items I really wanted.



Spoiler



AKA The Caudalie makeup remover, YES wipes and beauty protector Shampoo &amp; Conditioner


----------



## Courtneyk2012 (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm kinda bummed, i'm getting box 5 on both accounts. I was really hoping to avoid the coastal scents, and i'm getting two 



. I am excited for the caudalie cleansing water and amika though!


----------



## goldenmeans (Sep 10, 2013)

Getting box 37: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb37

Not all that thrilled about the Coola, but at least it's not nipple/lip balm. My box is in my town, but I never recieved a shipping notice. This happen to anyone else?


----------



## ariana077 (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i don't even see the point in posting all the links tbh, i just take one link and change all of the numbers, takes way less clicks than tabbing, closing, clicking new links, etc.

If you're using a regular mouse just click the scrolly button in the middle (I have no idea of it's technical term) and the link will open in a new tab and it doesn't go there.  So I just go down the line and click them all and then hit control+w to close after I'm done seeing it. SO QUICK  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## neblinosa (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm getting 2 of box 44. I don't mind the dupes except for the nail polish.


----------



## JennG315 (Sep 10, 2013)

Hey gals! So I see my box weighs 0.5700 but where exactly can I find what my box # is? :|


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 10, 2013)

Has anyone seen pics or received a different color nail polish than what's shown in their box pic? Really hoping I'm not getting 2 greens lol


----------



## skylola123 (Sep 10, 2013)

> Has anyone seen pics or received a different color nail polish than what's shown in their box pic? Really hoping I'm not getting 2 greens lol


 I want to say the color you see in the pic is the color you are getting. It has always been for me that way. Maybe some mistake and you will get a different color  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Sep 10, 2013)

How big (ml/oz) is the benefit gloss? I'm just wondering whether it's even more adorably tiny than the one I got in my feelin' dandy kit.


----------



## magictodo (Sep 10, 2013)

Looks like I'm getting Box 7:






We'll see ... looks like the Ruffian in Fox Hunt, which is what I wanted. Don't think I'd ever wear green nail polish -- wouldn't fly in my office. Excited about the Sugarbomb lip gloss but had really been hoping for Davines salt spray. LOVE Davines.
Still really annoyed about my shipping. Got my clicky truck on Thursday and shipping confirmation email on Friday, but no shipping information was available. Shipping info finally showed up overnight:





Seriously, why send a shipping confirmation Friday if my package wasn't even dropped off for processing until Monday night? I live in DC, so I should receive this sooner than Sept. 16, but I'm seriously annoyed.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Has anyone seen pics or received a different color nail polish than what's shown in their box pic?

Really hoping I'm not getting 2 greens lol

I'm pretty sure it's the colour.

This is such a bummer. There are so many more greens and oranges than purples in boxes. I feel misled :


----------



## xciaobellax (Sep 10, 2013)

I got a few dupes. Ugh including 2 hedge funds. I'm going to have to trade one.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Sep 10, 2013)

Box 9 for me! https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb9 Weight was .70



Spoiler



-ruffian -coola moisturizer (I don't like coola stuff...) -davines sea salt spray (I'd rather have the blow out spray! -Mally mascara -Some pedicure set thingy.


----------



## meaganola (Sep 10, 2013)

> Looks like I'm getting Box 1:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Still really annoyed about my shipping. Got my clicky truck on Thursday and shipping confirmation email on Friday, but no shipping information was available. Shipping info finally showed up overnight: 

 Seriously, why send a shipping confirmation Friday if my package wasn't even dropped off for processing until Monday night? I live in DC, so I should receive this sooner than Sept. 16, but I'm seriously annoyed. That's not box 1. This is: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb1 Scroll down to the little photo in your box history section. That will take you to your actual box number.


----------



## magictodo (Sep 10, 2013)

Yeah, sorry, I realized my mistake and corrected.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 10, 2013)

Box 26 for me. Other than getting some laundry detergent, I am pretty happy with the box. It shows the orange polish. I'm hoping that is just a default color. Please no orange polish!


----------



## jnm9jem (Sep 10, 2013)

Just as I thought from spoiler weights - I will be getting box 5. I am really excited about the Caudalie Cleansing Water as it is something I have been wanting to purchase for quite sometime. Also excited about the Amika Spray!


----------



## ddave (Sep 10, 2013)

Anyone know if the colors in the box pictures are the same as the ones we will re receive in our boxes? I'm getting the Becca foundation (yay!) but the foundation sample looks like its for someone with dark or maybe medium dark skin. I'm listed as light-medium on my birchbox profile and am nowhere near the shades in the sample :/


----------



## MissRoe (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magictodo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Looks like I'm getting Box 7:








We'll see ... looks like the Ruffian in Fox Hunt, which is what I wanted. Don't think I'd ever wear green nail polish -- wouldn't fly in my office. Excited about the Sugarbomb lip gloss but had really been hoping for Davines salt spray. LOVE Davines.
Still really annoyed about my shipping. Got my clicky truck on Thursday and shipping confirmation email on Friday, but no shipping information was available. Shipping info finally showed up overnight:





Seriously, why send a shipping confirmation Friday if my package wasn't even dropped off for processing until Monday night? I live in DC, so I should receive this sooner than Sept. 16, but I'm seriously annoyed.


I got the same box(es) as you. I too was annoyed when my shipping pages finally  updated today and they sent me the shipping email on Friday morning! I'm in Maryland so perhaps our boxes will be traveling together!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 10, 2013)

So happy to be getting 2 different boxes even if I'm not entirely thrilled with all of the products.



Spoiler










I'm stoked about the Mereadesso, Sugarbomb gloss, and the fact that I'm getting different polishes. The hand cream will definitely get used and I hope the BCBG smells amazing enough to warrant having 2 samples. lol
Feeling a bit meh about the mascara, hairspray, &amp; hair/body shampoo but maybe they'll end up impressing me once I try them.


----------



## lilsxkitten (Sep 10, 2013)

Box 37 for me.. On both accounts. I'm pleased with the products, but didn't get anything on my sept. BB wish list I'm getting the purple polish, benefit gloss, juice beauty peel, Coola SPF moisturizer, and Raicinne youth power eye serum


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Sep 10, 2013)

I will be getting box 7: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb7

If it weren't for the MÃ¨readessoÂ® All-In-One Moisturizer I would consider a full box trade. 

I'll just learn to love it all unless someone is interested. To the swap thread!


----------



## meaganola (Sep 10, 2013)

I have to confess that I'm intrigued by that laundry stuff. It looks like it would be great for travel. I always seem to manage to pack four days' worth of stuff for a five-day trip -- or a four-day trip turns into an unexpected five-day trip.


----------



## LinaMingo (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Pretty meh about my box though. 

 


Spoiler



  


   
RUFFIAN Nail Lacquer Buy MÃ¨readessoÂ® All-In-One Moisturizer Buy Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Shampoo Buy Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Condition Buy GlamNaturalâ„¢ Cream Blush Buy


 
 
  Mine is .6000, by the way.   
I have the same one my weight is .5950 me no likey this box !!  I wanted lip products...


----------



## lexxies22 (Sep 10, 2013)

No shipping notice from my original acct. I'm getting box # 34




 Disappointed about Serge Normat: REALLY HATE THE SCENT! Up for a trade
My 2nd acct: weight .6400 is due to arrive on Sept. 12th and it's box #5




 NOW THAT I HAVE TWO HEDGE FUNDS: WILL PUT ONE UP FOR A TRADE.
My MIL's BB account; she gives them to me: some but it has red/orange polish.




 My MIL has super red hair and has to use red shampoo so she can't use that sea spray; she will probably keep that Elizabeth Arden lip but she doesn't do gloss only lipsticks.


----------



## Sashatiara (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LinaMingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have the same one my weight is .5950 me no likey this box !!  I wanted lip products...

I am getting the same box too. I seem to be getting a lot of shampoo even though I updated my profile. I would have loved to try something different.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have to confess that I'm intrigued by that laundry stuff. It looks like it would be great for travel. I always seem to manage to pack four days' worth of stuff for a five-day trip -- or a four-day trip turns into an unexpected five-day trip.

That's a very good point. I will save it for such an occasion! Thanks!


----------



## mariahk83 (Sep 10, 2013)

so looking at the boxes...box 35 looks AH-MAZING!  too bad i didn't get it! lol


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 10, 2013)

Getting box 22, although it's pictured on box 21 page.

Fox Hunt orange (is anyone getting Delirium?) I wanted it, but Fox Hunt seems more appropriate for fall and will probably go with my skin tone better than purple.  

Jouer lip gloss - meh I have SO many lip glosses, got the Stila last month.

Juice Beauty Green Apple Peel - meh, might try to trade it. Not a huge Juice Beauty fan.

Serge Normant hair spray - I'll use, but have a ton of spray too, really wanted to try the Amika dry shampoo!

Wine Wipes - interesting, I don't drink a ton but they get tossed in the purse


----------



## katie danielle (Sep 10, 2013)

Box 17 for me! I'm very happy with it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cbs73 (Sep 10, 2013)

Getting box #23 here.....I'd be more excited for the box had I not just completely bought into a new skin care regimen (seriously, Erno Lazlo is LIFE CHANGING).  I'd totally give the perfume a try- hey, it isn't Juicy or Taylor Swift.  Curious to see what the hair stuff is about since my last experience with that type of product was not all that good.  Now.  The nail polish- I am really hoping for the purple.  The pic on my account shows the orangey-red one- here's to hoping that is a place holder!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Sep 10, 2013)

Box 9 here. And getting a dupe which I'm meh about.

Ruffian - of course. yay nail polish! Coola cucumber moisturizer (the dupe.) davines sea salt spray Mally Beauty Mascara VOESH pedicure set


----------



## elizabethrose (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Box 9 here. And getting a dupe which I'm meh about.

Ruffian - of course. yay nail polish! Coola cucumber moisturizer (the dupe.) davines sea salt spray Mally Beauty Mascara VOESH pedicure set

Box twins- I'm just eh about it.  I'll keep the Mally and the Ruffian and the pedicure stuff, everything else will probably trade.


----------



## JamieO (Sep 10, 2013)

You know, with 50-something box variations, you'd think there wouldn't be as many people getting box dupes. You would think....


----------



## queenofperil (Sep 10, 2013)

So, I'm getting Box 27. Why does it look like the cream blush is in an envelope? I'm going to be sad if it's just a lame card sample.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 10, 2013)

Here we go, box # 26, weight .6150

I'm kind of sad that I haven't gotten a perfume since January honestly (i know the rest of y'all are probably wondering how I managed that) and I asked for more perfume on my profile when they first added that option, but I've gotten hair products almost EVERY month, which annoys me to no end because i have down that my hair is completely low maintenance, no styling, coloring, heat etc. hopefully it won't make my hair oily like the last shampoo did.

Meh about laundry soap, nothing will make doing laundry fun bahha.

Excited about the green apple peel and the nail polish. If I can get off the waitlist on a second email by the 14th I might sign up for a second box to see if I can get a second nail polish color.



Spoiler


----------



## meaganola (Sep 10, 2013)

> So, I'm getting Box 27. Why does it look like the cream blush is in an envelope? I'm going to be sad if it's just a lame card sample.


 I'm wondering if it might be a blister pack in an envelope, like the Juliette Has a Gun samples are in envelopes. It seems like I've had other things in this same presentation, but I naturally can't think of any of them.


----------



## ttanner2005 (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm getting 




-RUFFIAN Nail Lacquer
-Borracha Pearly Wipes Compact
-Davines This Is a Sea Salt Spray
-Elizabeth Arden Beautiful Color Luminous Lip Gloss
-Paulaâ€™s Choice RESIST BHA 9 for Stubborn Imperfections

Excited for 3/5! That's not bad! Not sure that the Paula's Choice stuff is useful for me, teeth wipes might be interesting, love sea salt spray and I love EA gloss I had a gorgeous pink one that I lost so hopefully it's a good color!

My mom signed up for BB so I'm hoping she gets some makeup I can snag because she doesn't wear it lol!
That was the box I really wanted.

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

32 and 44 over here! Even if the glosses are the same, I'll probably keep them both so I can stash them in different bags. Two hand creams, but they're different brands. If I get the same polishes as shown, one will be up for trade simply because I only want one bottle of *any* polish (except Max Factor Fantasy Fire. I hoard that stuff!). I'm starting a stash of goodies to give to my sister-in-law, so any curly hair stuff will go in there (I deliberately put curly hair down on that profile, so it was not a surprise to see it, although it *was* a surprise to *finally* see it because it's been like that for months, and this is the first curly product I've received). And shower gel! I'm on a shower gel no-buy, so I'm always happy to see it in one of my boxes.
Overall, very happy. There are a couple of specific things I'll probably be swapping, but I'll wait until I get the boxes in my hands before I decide for sure. I'm headed to a comic con next weekend, so I hope these get to me in the next week and a half, because there are several things in these that will be fun to break out for that weekend (it's a local con, but it's still An Event, and I like to get special goodies to use for even local Events.) Box twins!!!!!!!!!

Quote: Originally Posted by *neblinosa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm getting 2 of box 44. I don't mind the dupes except for the nail polish.
Box Twins!!!!!!!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here we go, box # 26, weight .6150

I'm kind of sad that I haven't gotten a perfume since January honestly (i know the rest of y'all are probably wondering how I managed that) and I asked for more perfume on my profile when they first added that option, but I've gotten hair products almost EVERY month, which annoys me to no end because i have down that my hair is completely low maintenance, no styling, coloring, heat etc. hopefully it won't make my hair oily like the last shampoo did.
I keep getting haircare stuff too when I ask for skincare stuff.... and I got a perfume this month too. I basically keep getting no skincare stuff (I WANT TO TRY THE APPLE PEEL GRRR) I asked for less perfume and I haven't been getting t hem super frequently, but it's still like... I would hope only when it's in everyone's boxes or something. : There were a lot of variations sans perfume this month.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Box twins- I'm just eh about it.  I'll keep the Mally and the Ruffian and the pedicure stuff, everything else will probably trade.

 I am getting the same box, so box triplets, and I am also getting a dupe of the stupid sunscreen that smells like cucumber. How do they deal with sample repeats? wth... the one sample i have gotten that I refuse to use. Why would anyone want their face smelling like cucumber?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Meshybelle (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm getting box #7. I'm not really happy with it and think I might let Birchbox go for awhile. I have had enough of foil packet samples. I don't mind getting them once in awhile, but I seem to be getting them in every box lately.


----------



## Rachel85 (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm getting box 26. Should be here Thursday. I am excited for it, but I think I would be excited for any box. I am a new to all these kinds of beauty products, and I am excited to try anything...I don't even care what it is  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . The laundry soap is kinda different though. Oh well I'm up for anything.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

 My box weight is .6200


----------



## elizabethrose (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *v0ltagekid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
 I am getting the same box, so box triplets, and I am also getting a dupe of the stupid sunscreen that smells like cucumber. How do they deal with sample repeats? wth... the one sample i have gotten that I refuse to use. Why would anyone want their face smelling like cucumber?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I just got the sunscreen in a welcome box on a second sub- thankfully I'll use everything else in that one.  My stepmom loves face SPF since she runs a lot outside- I live in the city where the sun doesn't shine downtown.. and I'm barely outside.  Hooray 9-5's.  I'll probably trade her both of mine for something else.. but I'm with you.. no cucumber smelly face things unless I get to wash them off!


----------



## queenofperil (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm wondering if it might be a blister pack in an envelope, like the Juliette Has a Gun samples are in envelopes. It seems like I've had other things in this same presentation, but I naturally can't think of any of them.

That's still a little disappointing, but it's better than a sample card. Thanks for potential insight. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *v0ltagekid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
 I am getting the same box, so box triplets, and I am also getting a dupe of the stupid sunscreen that smells like cucumber. How do they deal with sample repeats? wth... the one sample i have gotten that I refuse to use. Why would anyone want their face smelling like cucumber?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Because cucumber smells good.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I keep getting haircare stuff too when I ask for skincare stuff.... and I got a perfume this month too. I basically keep getting no skincare stuff (I WANT TO TRY THE APPLE PEEL GRRR) I asked for less perfume and I haven't been getting t hem super frequently, but it's still like... I would hope only when it's in everyone's boxes or something. : There were a lot of variations sans perfume this month.

They've been pretty good about giving me skin care items, which I'm happy about because I have SO much makeup right now (especially lip products), and I've been more interested in taking care of my skin lately. I generally don't *mind* getting hair products, I've really been enjoying the beauty protector and n. 4 spray in stuff, but changing up shampoos has made me weary lately because any time I change up my routine my hair gets like 10x more oily, especially when I use stuff for damaged hair.


----------



## QueenJane (Sep 10, 2013)

I got this on BOTH my subs, weights were .6000 and .5950

Quote:

Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Pretty meh about my box though. 

 


Spoiler



  


   
RUFFIAN Nail Lacquer Buy MÃ¨readessoÂ® All-In-One Moisturizer Buy Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Shampoo Buy Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Condition Buy GlamNaturalâ„¢ Cream Blush Buy


 
 
  Mine is .6000, by the way.


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 10, 2013)

Because I'm bored and curious, I combed through all of the box combinations and did a polish color count.

*Hedge Fund **=* *16 boxes*

*Fox Hunt = 27 boxes*

*Delerium = 5 boxes*

*no box pic = 3 boxes*


----------



## katie danielle (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here we go, box # 26, weight .6150

I'm kind of sad that I haven't gotten a perfume since January honestly (i know the rest of y'all are probably wondering how I managed that) and I asked for more perfume on my profile when they first added that option, but I've gotten hair products almost EVERY month, which annoys me to no end because i have down that my hair is completely low maintenance, no styling, coloring, heat etc. *hopefully it won't make my hair oily like the last shampoo did*.

Meh about laundry soap, nothing will make doing laundry fun bahha.

Excited about the green apple peel and the nail polish. If I can get off the waitlist on a second email by the 14th I might sign up for a second box to see if I can get a second nail polish color.



Spoiler








 For what it's worth, I purchased full-size versions of the Beauty Protector Shampoo and Conditioner a month or so ago when they first came out because I loved the Beauty Protector Spray so much. However, I was completely disappointed. The shampoo and conditioner totally dried my hair out and made it feel like straw. I thought it would be moisturizing like the spray, but for me it did the opposite. Total waste of $40 for me.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here we go, box # 26, weight .6150

I'm kind of sad that I haven't gotten a perfume since January honestly (i know the rest of y'all are probably wondering how I managed that) and I asked for more perfume on my profile when they first added that option, but I've gotten hair products almost EVERY month, which annoys me to no end because i have down that my hair is completely low maintenance, no styling, coloring, heat etc. hopefully it won't make my hair oily like the last shampoo did.

Meh about laundry soap, nothing will make doing laundry fun bahha.

Excited about the green apple peel and the nail polish. If I can get off the waitlist on a second email by the 14th I might sign up for a second box to see if I can get a second nail polish color.



Spoiler








 
Well, darn, you answered my question. I have box 26 too and was hoping for the green polish instead of orange. Alas. I'm good with the rest of the contents though. I love BP so happy to try the shampoo and conditioner. I'm also hoping to get off waitlist by the 14th.


----------



## paralegalatl (Sep 10, 2013)

I still have a non-clicky truck and no box number. I'm slightly annoyed, lol!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For what it's worth, I purchased full-size versions of the Beauty Protector Shampoo and Conditioner a month or so ago when they first came out because I loved the Beauty Protector Spray so much. However, I was completely disappointed. The shampoo and conditioner totally dried my hair out and made it feel like straw. I thought it would be moisturizing like the spray, but for me it did the opposite. Total waste of $40 for me.

That's so weird, especially after reading the description of the products on the BB website. I'll be interested to see how my hair reacts to it, I hate that you had to waste $40 to find out it didn't work with your hair though :[


----------



## Playedinloops (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm getting box 27. I've made a habit of not really looking very closely at the other boxes, I seem to enjoy my boxes more that way. I'm excited to try the beauty protector shampoo and conditioner, even though I didnt' really like the spray.


----------



## crescentmoon (Sep 10, 2013)

I got box 18. I am totally shocked that I got it actually. It seems recently I've been getting my box late in the month, like near the 20th. Last month I complained that (to me) I got the punishment box but I was hoping that would mean I would get an awesome box this month, which I did. Manicure glove (worth about $6.00), makeup towlettes (2.99), ruffian nail polish ($10.00 although color kind of meh (hedge fund green)), coastal pallette that I will definately try, and the only sample I don't care for, the grapefruit cc cream. The most exciting sample for me is the manicure gloves because I woudl be into that a lot.


----------



## elizabethrose (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Because I'm bored and curious, I combed through all of the box combinations and did a polish color count.

*Hedge Fund **=* *16 boxes*

*Fox Hunt = 27 boxes*

*Delerium = 5 boxes*

*no box pic = 3 boxes*

I'm in that no box pic group- I'd like all three of the colors but I want to know!!


----------



## Playedinloops (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For what it's worth, I purchased full-size versions of the Beauty Protector Shampoo and Conditioner a month or so ago when they first came out because I loved the Beauty Protector Spray so much. However, I was completely disappointed. The shampoo and conditioner totally dried my hair out and made it feel like straw. I thought it would be moisturizing like the spray, but for me it did the opposite. Total waste of $40 for me.

Oh blech lol. The last thing my curly hair needs is something drying! I'll give it a try and see what happens but I was unimpressed by the spray so my hopes are low.


----------



## Moonittude (Sep 10, 2013)

> I'm getting box 1. In the picture it shows the orange Ruffian. I really hope that's the one I'm getting its my favorite color!


 Box twins! I am looking forward to everything in it, and like you, I want the orange polish. So, score! But I think I am going to resub on my alt account, for a chance at the half-up, ea lipgloss, and sea salt spray. It seems like a cheap indulgence.


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 10, 2013)

Spoiler











I'm getting Box 4 and 5.  The description shows the Amika blow spray for both even though Box 4 picture is the dry shampoo.  Hoping for some miracle that I get the dry shampoo since this will make 3 Amika blow sprays for me lol (traded for one last month) plus I bought the dry shampoo last month and it was defective and instead of sending me a new one they just refunded me and gave me points.  Other than that Box 4 is a perfect box for me! I've wanted to try something Mally and the manicure set looks super fun. 

I'm bummed about the 2 greens (I never wear green polish, like ever) but I knew the odds were good of getting one and hopefully they are easy to trade. 

I've tried the Egyptian Magic before - it works great, but smells NASTY.

As for Coastal Scents, I suppose it was my time lol! I dont actually mind getting them, all the mixed reviews has me curious what the deal is with them.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Because I'm bored and curious, I combed through all of the box combinations and did a polish color count.

*Hedge Fund **=* *16 boxes*

*Fox Hunt = 27 boxes*

*Delerium = 5 boxes*

*no box pic = 3 boxes*

yeah, I noticed, and it seems like there are some boxes with more people getting like #27 with Hedge Fund. Basically I feel a little cheated by BB. : I'm guessing this is their not-so-subtle nudge to spend $10 for 5mL to get the purple. Pfft


----------



## riversong13 (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm getting box 17 :/ I'm so tired of hair products...



Spoiler



RUFFIAN Nail Lacquer (hedge fund)



Dr. Jart+ Premium Beauty Balm SPF 45+ 
Dr. Lipp Original Nipple Balm for Lips 
amika Obliphica Blow Up Spray 
Eyeko Black Magic Mascara


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Because I'm bored and curious, I combed through all of the box combinations and did a polish color count.

*Hedge Fund **=* *16 boxes*

*Fox Hunt = 27 boxes*

*Delerium = 5 boxes*

*no box pic = 3 boxes*

yeah, I noticed, and it seems like there are some boxes with more people getting like #27 with Hedge Fund. Basically I feel a little cheated by BB. : I'm guessing this is their not-so-subtle nudge to spend $10 for 5mL to get the purple. Pfft


Yeah, they know the purple polish has more mass appeal. I may spend points on it to have the full set, but no way would I pay cash.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yeah, they know the purple polish has more mass appeal. I may spend points on it to have the full set, but no way would I pay cash.

I'm already considering using my 100 points to get the green one since I'm getting orange, so I guess this marketing tactic works well for them even though I'm using points.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 10, 2013)

My friend sent me a picture of her hedge fund polish and OMG up close it looks so stunning



Spoiler


----------



## AshJs3 (Sep 10, 2013)

Maybe they thought more people would already have purple polish? I know I would have loved to get purple, but I also have about 5 other purples already. The green and orange aren't colors you see a whole lot.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My friend sent me a picture of her hedge fund polish and OMG up close it looks so stunning



Spoiler








 
LOVE!


----------



## Moonittude (Sep 10, 2013)

I just realized, box ten shows Amika blow up in the picture, but lists the dry shampoo, so which will we get? Edited incorrect box number.


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 10, 2013)

yay i have a clicky truck but it hasn't updated yet. if only my box page would update that would be nice.


----------



## AshJs3 (Sep 10, 2013)

> My friend sent me a picture of her hedge fund polish and OMG up close it looks so stunning
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



This is gorgeous! I wonder how different it is from OPI's Peace, Love, and OPI? I'm wearing that now and it shimmers green and purple. I'm wondering if I need both? Hmmm...


----------



## luckyme502 (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magictodo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Looks like I'm getting Box 7:







We'll see ... looks like the Ruffian in Fox Hunt, which is what I wanted. Don't think I'd ever wear green nail polish -- wouldn't fly in my office. Excited about the Sugarbomb lip gloss but had really been hoping for Davines salt spray. LOVE Davines.
Still really annoyed about my shipping. Got my clicky truck on Thursday and shipping confirmation email on Friday, but no shipping information was available. Shipping info finally showed up overnight:





Seriously, why send a shipping confirmation Friday if my package wasn't even dropped off for processing until Monday night? I live in DC, so I should receive this sooner than Sept. 16, but I'm seriously annoyed.


I'm getting the same box and have the exact same shipping info.  Got clicky truck and email Thursday.  I feel like if I got the shipping info today, which is when it finally updated or yesterday, when they actually shipped it, not just printed the label, it wouldn't seem like that long of a wait.  Instead I feel like I'm waiting for a week and a half.


----------



## sammajamma (Sep 10, 2013)

I got box 9 I am soooo happy

I am especially excited for the  Mally Mascara (i've never tried anything from them!) and for the Sea Salt Spray...

The only thing I'm confused about is...I've already gotten a sample of the Coola Mosturizer with SPF 30. Its the exact same product (however it appears to be a packet sample rather then the tube last time 



 ) I wonder if I'll get some points by bringing this to birchbox's attention? This is my second time getting a repeat of something!

Overall I'm really happy though!


----------



## lexxies22 (Sep 10, 2013)

For some reason; I took the time to review products to learn more about them. I realized that I never like my original acct. products that seems lackluster. I keep getting Sarge Normat products that I've said in survey that I wish no longer getting anymore from that. I want beauty protector shampoo/cond. and other brands. 





This is my 2nd acct; a gift acct from my hubby. For the last 4 months; I like this acct. better than my original account because I use everything. I set my profile differently that is not 'so me'. I'm thrilled to get AMIKA product. In fact, I prefer AMIKA over Sarge Normat due to scent.  I've never had Coastal Scents shadows; unsure if I want to trade it away or not meaning I can't touch.


----------



## luckyme502 (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

You know, with 50-something box variations, you'd think there wouldn't be as many people getting box dupes. You would think....


----------



## luckyme502 (Sep 10, 2013)

My second account now has a clicky truck with no info, and my box hasn't updated so I don't know which box I'm getting.  I hope I don't get a dupe box.  That would make me a little sad.

Although with all the people getting dupe boxes, it would make doing a whole box trade easier!


----------



## jesemiaud (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm getting:



Spoiler



Box 7

RUFFIAN Nail Lacquer (Fox Hunt)

Yes Toâ„¢ Blueberries Cleansing Facial Towelettes

MÃ¨readessoÂ® All-In-One Moisturizer

Yes Toâ„¢ Grapefruit CC Cream

Benefit Ultra Plush Lip Gloss

Box 44

RUFFIAN Nail Lacquer (Hedge Fund)

Caudalie Hand and Nail Cream

Curly Hair Solutionsâ„¢ Curl Keeper

VOESH New York Aroma Spa Pedicure Set

Benefit Ultra Plush Lip Gloss




Only one dupe item...pretty happy to try everything!


----------



## OiiO (Sep 10, 2013)

Box #37 for me here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I figured there's no point putting it in a spoiler since there are so many variations.






RUFFIAN Nail Lacquer - I'm not sure if the color in the picture is what I end up receiving, but among those three purple was my least favorite. I don't dislike it, I just already have a similar color in my collection, but nothing close to the other two. Looking forward to checking out the formula though.

Juice Beauty Green Apple Peel Sensitive - tried this peel before and I kinda like it. It' not as intense as their regular version, but it also doesn't provide the same results. This one is going straight to my travel bag.

COOLA SPF 30 Matte Finish Cucumber for Face - I like Coola sunscreens, unlike many people I'm not that bothered by their fragrances, and I quite enjoy the lightweight formula. This sample should last me a couple days at least.

Racinne Ultimate Youth Power Eye Serum - eye products usually last me for ages, and this looks like a pretty generous sample considering how very little you need to use. Looking forward to trying it, since I'm an eye care junkie.

Benefit Ultra Plush Lip Gloss - I swear, September is my Benefit month! I got my Birthday gift from Sephora the other day, won the ipsy LashBash party hosting raffle and now this very generous sample of lip gloss. I feel like my makeup bag is now nothing but Benefit products, and I'm not complaining!

Overall a much better bag than I expected when I first saw the weight.


----------



## jennberger (Sep 10, 2013)

Not so psyched about this one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I guess that's what I get for getting such an amazing box last month, haha!!

I'm getting number 43:

Ruffian - obviously okay! Davines Salt Spray - bleh. My hair + salt spray = BAD THINGS. SMART Skin Perfecting Polisher - intrigued.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> the detergent - meh. BCBG perfume - I'll give it a shot  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Box #37 for me here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I figured there's no point putting it in a spoiler since there are so many variations.







RUFFIAN Nail Lacquer - I'm not sure if the color in the picture is what I end up receiving, but among those three purple was my least favorite. I don't dislike it, I just already have a similar color in my collection, but nothing close to the other two. Looking forward to checking out the formula though.

Juice Beauty Green Apple Peel Sensitive - tried this peel before and I kinda like it. It' not as intense as their regular version, but it also doesn't provide the same results. This one is going straight to my travel bag.

COOLA SPF 30 Matte Finish Cucumber for Face - I like Coola sunscreens, unlike many people I'm not that bothered by their fragrances, and I quite enjoy the lightweight formula. This sample should last me a couple days at least.

Racinne Ultimate Youth Power Eye Serum - eye products usually last me for ages, and this looks like a pretty generous sample considering how very little you need to use. Looking forward to trying it, since I'm an eye care junkie.

Benefit Ultra Plush Lip Gloss - I swear, September is my Benefit month! I got my Birthday gift from Sephora the other day, won the ipsy LashBash party hosting raffle and now this very generous sample of lip gloss. I feel like my makeup bag is now nothing but Benefit products, and I'm not complaining!

Overall a much better bag than I expected when I first saw the weight. 
so jelly. my dream box. i wanted that box so much QQ


----------



## barbyechick (Sep 10, 2013)

my box still hasn't updated but I took a peek at my mom's account and I think she's actually getting a really good box for her, haven't seen anyone else post it.





I hope the card samples are bigger than they seem but she would definitely use and would appreciate everything except the seal salt spray I think, she doesn't try to go for the bed head look lol

Paulaâ€™s Choice RESIST BHA 9 for Stubborn Imperfections

Soak Rinse-Free Wash

Davines This Is a Sea Salt Spray

Le Couvent des Minimes Gardener's Hand Healer

RUFFIAN Nail Lacquer Fox Hunt
Also still no one has received a golden ticket? It's kind of a dud of a promotion if they can't even find the people who got them lol


----------



## Meggpi (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Pretty meh about my box though. 

 


Spoiler



  


   
RUFFIAN Nail Lacquer Buy MÃ¨readessoÂ® All-In-One Moisturizer Buy Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Shampoo Buy Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Condition Buy GlamNaturalâ„¢ Cream Blush Buy


 
 
  Mine is .6000, by the way.   

This is my box as well, as soon as I saw what was in it I stopped tracking the package.  A carded sample of blush? Whammy.  On to next month.


----------



## AmandaMaven (Sep 10, 2013)

I am getting box 49





I am on the fence with my box.. happy with the polish and the eye shadow, everything else is a little "meh" for me.


----------



## meaganola (Sep 10, 2013)

> Also still no one has received a golden ticket? It's kind of a dud of a promotion if they can't even find the people who got them lol


 Well, there are something like a quarter of a million boxes going out, and most of them are in transit. If there are a hundred of these going out, we're talking something like 0.04% -- not 4%! 1/100th of 4%! -- of the boxes getting one. I'm not surprised we haven't heard about someone getting one yet.


----------



## msladyday (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm getting box 39.  The shipping label was initiated but no updates on UPS.




  RUFFIAN Nail Lacquer Grand Central Beauty S.M.A.R.T. Skin Perfectingâ„¢ Polisher (interested in trying) Benefit Ultra Plush Lip Gloss (tired of shimmery glosses and not a huge fan of pinks) Egyptian Magic Skin Cream (on the fence) Ojon Restorative Lash Treatment and Mascara (definitely not thrilled about this as since waterproof versions are the only ones that do not smudge/flake on me)  
Overall I'm pretty meh about this one...


----------



## barbyechick (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Well, there are something like a quarter of a million boxes going out, and most of them are in transit. If there are a hundred of these going out, we're talking something like 0.04% -- not 4%! 1/100th of 4%! -- of the boxes getting one. I'm not surprised we haven't heard about someone getting one yet.

Yeah I figured it's a small percentage but I guess I thought they'd be more thoughtful in how they used this to maximize new subscribers. I think we're already a few thousand boxes in received I'd assume and I would hope they strategically put enough in the first batches to get later batches excited. Who knows...I'm just curious what their strategy is, 'random' as it may seem


----------



## missionista (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm getting box 32, and am SO psyched!

I'll definitely try the perfume, I love perfume samples.  The Minimes hand lotion is one of my favorites, so I'm always happy to have more of it.  Not sure yet what color the nail polish will be, but I think I'll be happy with any of them. Very excited for the lip gloss. And if I absolutely MUST get a hair product, then I'm happy it is shampoo, as I will actually use shampoo, unlike most hair things they send out.

Great month, BB, whee!


----------



## Charity1217 (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm getting 




-RUFFIAN Nail Lacquer
-Borracha Pearly Wipes Compact
-Davines This Is a Sea Salt Spray
-Elizabeth Arden Beautiful Color Luminous Lip Gloss
-Paulaâ€™s Choice RESIST BHA 9 for Stubborn Imperfections

Excited for 3/5! That's not bad! Not sure that the Paula's Choice stuff is useful for me, teeth wipes might be interesting, love sea salt spray and I love EA gloss I had a gorgeous pink one that I lost so hopefully it's a good color!

My mom signed up for BB so I'm hoping she gets some makeup I can snag because she doesn't wear it lol!
That was my dream box!  I really wanted the Elizabeth Arden lip gloss and the Paula's Choice.


----------



## jrenee (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AmandaMaven* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am getting box 49





I am on the fence with my box.. happy with the polish and the eye shadow, everything else is a little "meh" for me. 
This is my box too.  This is my second hair spray in the last three months.  I was hoping for Davines Sea Salt Spray or any of the Amika products.  My friend loves the nipple balm cream, so I'm excited to try it.  The CS eyeshadow palette is neutral, so I can definitely use it.  It could have been a better box, but I suppose it could have been worse as well.


----------



## Charity1217 (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Because I'm bored and curious, I combed through all of the box combinations and did a polish color count.

*Hedge Fund **=* *16 boxes*

*Fox Hunt = 27 boxes*

*Delerium = 5 boxes*

*no box pic = 3 boxes*
I'm in the no box pic (#20).  Do you think there will be a fourth color that will be in those 3 boxes or will it be one of the 3 already shown?  These 3 were the 3 voted as favorites, right?


----------



## SamAsh (Sep 10, 2013)

Is the Coola they're sending out different from the little blue tube that's gone out before? I'm getting some this month, but I also got some back in May. I'm surprised to be getting the same thing twice...


----------



## OiiO (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SamAsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is the Coola they're sending out different from the little blue tube that's gone out before? I'm getting some this month, but I also got some back in May. I'm surprised to be getting the same thing twice...

Coola makes a wide range of sunscreen products, so you're most likely getting a different one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Charity1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Because I'm bored and curious, I combed through all of the box combinations and did a polish color count.

*Hedge Fund **=* *16 boxes*

*Fox Hunt = 27 boxes*

*Delerium = 5 boxes*

*no box pic = 3 boxes*
I'm in the no box pic (#20).  Do you think there will be a fourth color that will be in those 3 boxes or will it be one of the 3 already shown?  These 3 were the 3 voted as favorites, right?


It should be one of the three shown. Maybe they'll loosen their hold on Delerium and it will be in those boxes.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 10, 2013)

boxes 47 &amp; 27 respectively 

I'm pretty disappointed with both, but 27 more than 47 since I already got the beauty protector shampoos in the first box. They're okay, but like that's two sample slots I could've tried something new instead of just one. : And I keep asking for skincare stuff but instead they send me hair crap. _I don't need more hair crap._


----------



## AmandaMaven (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is my box too.  This is my second hair spray in the last three months.  I was hoping for Davines Sea Salt Spray or any of the Amika products.  My friend loves the nipple balm cream, so I'm excited to try it.  The CS eyeshadow palette is neutral, so I can definitely use it.  It could have been a better box, but I suppose it could have been worse as well.

I was praying for something from amika! I don't use hairspray, so I am giving it away. I just don't know how I feel about the nipple balm.. I feel like I can just use my actual nipple balm on my lips if I wanted.


----------



## gemstone (Sep 10, 2013)

> I'm pretty sure it's the colour. This is such a bummer. There are so many more greens and oranges than purples in boxes. I feel misled :





> yeah, I noticed, and it seems like there are some boxes with more people getting like #27 with Hedge Fund. Basically I feel a little cheated by BB. : I'm guessing this is their not-so-subtle nudge to spend $10 for 5mL to get the purple. Pfft


 I am confused why you feel cheated or misled? All bb did was promise that you'll get one of the three colors, not that you would get any specific one, or that you would have an equal chance to get a specific color.


----------



## puppyluv (Sep 10, 2013)

WHY DOES BIRCHBOX ONLY SEND ME GREEN POLISH?

I always get the green Color Clubs: lime green (Tweet Me), emerald green (Wild Cactus), and pastel green (London Calling)!

I guess I shouldn't be surprised that I also ended up with the green Ruffian. A little variety would be nice though BB! Looks like it is going to be hard to trade for a purple polish this month too


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



I am confused why you feel cheated or misled? All bb did was promise that you'll get one of the three colors, not that you would get any specific one, or that you would have an equal chance to get a specific color.

I mean it's very obviously a marketing tactic, which is fine, that's what BB does. But if there were 49 boxes with orange 1 with green and 1 with purple, they would have also filled their promise of sampling the entire crowdsourced collection to their subscribers. It's misleading because they sampled the colours not equally but what probably is reverse popularity of how they won in the crowd-sourced poll: that is, probably the most popular option was the least number of boxes, to get more people to buy spend the $10 on the colours. It's misleading in the sense that it was _so_ obvious. If there were 12 variations with purple an 18 with green and even 21 with orange, that would at least feel more like all the subscribers were "sampling" the colours than the spread they did.


----------



## cmello (Sep 10, 2013)

getting box 45... so the color shown is what i'm getting??? I love the green so excited for the hair  wrap up!


----------



## Angelalh (Sep 10, 2013)

anyones account not update yet like mine?  &gt;  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissRoe (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cmello* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



getting box 45... so the color shown is what i'm getting??? I love the green so excited for the hair  wrap up!

I just placed an order for that hair wrap up 2 days ago! I was hoping to get it in a box so that I could return it! lol


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I mean it's very obviously a marketing tactic, which is fine, that's what BB does. But if there were 49 boxes with orange 1 with green and 1 with purple, they would have also filled their promise of sampling the entire crowdsourced collection to their subscribers. It's misleading because they sampled the colours not equally but what probably is reverse popularity of how they won in the crowd-sourced poll: that is, probably the most popular option was the least number of boxes, to get more people to buy spend the $10 on the colours. It's misleading in the sense that it was _so_ obvious. If there were 12 variations with purple an 18 with green and even 21 with orange, that would at least feel more like all the subscribers were "sampling" the colours than the spread they did.

definitely a marketing tactic. but, in my view the purple was the least unique color of them all though so i don't care too much.

also i'm not sure how many people "get" that the polish we got (aside from MUT-ers) realize this _is _ the full size. My classmate was like "yeah i'm going to go order a full size now" and when i told her that was it she looked at me like i was insane. i know most people don't obsessively go out of their way to read the size on things like i do bahaha.


----------



## luckyme502 (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Angelalh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  anyones account not update yet like mine?  &gt;  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My 2nd account hasn't updated yet.  I even have a clicky truck, but no box info.


----------



## gemstone (Sep 10, 2013)

> I mean it's very obviously a marketing tactic, which is fine, that's what BB does. But if there were 49 boxes with orange 1 with green and 1 with purple, they would have also filled their promise of sampling the entire crowdsourced collection to their subscribers. It's misleading because they sampled the colours not equally but what probably is reverse popularity of how they won in the crowd-sourced poll: that is, probably the most popular option was the least number of boxes, to get more people to buy spend the $10 on the colours. It's misleading in the sense that it wasÂ _so_Â obvious. If there were 12 variations with purple an 18 with green and even 21 with orange, that would at least feel more like all the subscribers were "sampling" the colours than the spread they did.


 I agree with your points, except I disagree that bb was misleading, because they didnt make any of those promises, you only assumed that they would send out more or equal of the most popular polish. I think it's a disappointment for sure, but I don't think we were misled.


----------



## luckyme502 (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I mean it's very obviously a marketing tactic, which is fine, that's what BB does. But if there were 49 boxes with orange 1 with green and 1 with purple, they would have also filled their promise of sampling the entire crowdsourced collection to their subscribers. It's misleading because they sampled the colours not equally but what probably is reverse popularity of how they won in the crowd-sourced poll: that is, probably the most popular option was the least number of boxes, to get more people to buy spend the $10 on the colours. It's misleading in the sense that it was _so_ obvious. If there were 12 variations with purple an 18 with green and even 21 with orange, that would at least feel more like all the subscribers were "sampling" the colours than the spread they did.

I think it's possible that the orange and green were more popular than the purple in the voting.  I would vote orange, green, than purple.  I have about 6 shades of purple already.  I don't have any orange and only one green.  Plus, it's described as a deep orange, an alternative to red, which a lot of people like.


----------



## AshJs3 (Sep 10, 2013)

I can just imagine if they'd sent mostly purple. "Ugh, purple? I have 100 purples! There are tons of purples on the market! We have to buy the unique colors?"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I think it's possible that the orange and green were more popular than the purple in the voting.  I would vote orange, green, than purple.  I have about 6 shades of purple already.  I don't have any orange and only one green.  Plus, it's described as a deep orange, an alternative to red, which a lot of people like.  

I personally voted for orange myself, it was a very unique looking color  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessicaWhitney2 (Sep 10, 2013)

I am getting box #4.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



The page says I'm getting the Blow Up spray, but the picture looks like the Dry Shampoo, so it should be interesting to see what I get. Hoping for the Blow Up!


----------



## Lanai12 (Sep 10, 2013)

> Is the Coola they're sending out different from the little blue tube that's gone out before? I'm getting some this month, but I also got some back in May. I'm surprised to be getting the same thing twice...


 In the past the blue packaging for Coola has been a traditional sunscreen and the white packaging is a mineral sunscreen. It looks like the ones they are sending this month have white packaging.


----------



## jenmonique1971 (Sep 10, 2013)

> This is my box as well, as soon as I saw what was in it I stopped tracking the package. Â A carded sample of blush? Whammy. Â On to next month.


 I'm getting the same box. I will use everything, but the carded sample is a bust. I'd rather get a pen, perfume sample, hair tie or Luna bar than a carded sample.


----------



## bwgraham (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So, I'm getting Box 27. Why does it look like the cream blush is in an envelope? I'm going to be sad if it's just a lame card sample.

me too! i sure hope a pic of it gets posted soon


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
definitely a marketing tactic. but, in my view the purple was the least unique color of them all though so i don't care too much.

also i'm not sure how many people "get" that the polish we got (aside from MUT-ers) realize this _is _ the full size. My classmate was like "yeah i'm going to go order a full size now" and when i told her that was it she looked at me like i was insane. i know most people don't obsessively go out of their way to read the size on things like i do bahaha.

ahahaha. it's really hard to tell sometimes online, especially when they hide the sizes! A youtuber mentioned like a year or so back they removed the sample size from the cards too since I guess they realized it was hurting their shop business... or also because it takes more time to write I guess.

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
I think it's possible that the orange and green were more popular than the purple in the voting.  I would vote orange, green, than purple.  I have about 6 shades of purple already.  I don't have any orange and only one green.  Plus, it's described as a deep orange, an alternative to red, which a lot of people like.  

Hm, over in the trade thread... it might be a matter of supply vs. demand (ie people not getting many purples and some people wanting it), but historically I'd say purple is a more a "classic" nail polish colour than orange or green. So that's why OPI tends to release a lot of reds in the collections and nail polish collectors whining about that when OPI is also sort of a mass appeal brand. If we take the fact that most of BB's subscribers _are_ the public, they probably also would've voted for purple over the other colours instead of hoarding every new finish/colour/collection ever. Orange has really only become a thing in polish over the last year, when Pantone announced it as the colour of the year. Before that, oranges weren't super super popular even though there were companies that released them.

I mean, we'll never know since they haven't release poll results, but even if purple were not as popular as the others there should still be in more than 10% of the boxes when an even split woul'dve been 33% x3


----------



## dressupthedog (Sep 10, 2013)

> I mean, we'll never know since they haven't release poll results, but even if purple were not as popular as the others there should still be in more than 10% of the boxes when an even split woul'dve been 33% x3


 It's hard to know if the purple polish is really only in 10% of boxes. I doubt that there are equal numbers of each box. i.e. There might be 5000 of box 1 and 7500 of box 2. So basically, we will never know.


----------



## Sakura83 (Sep 10, 2013)

No shipping information yet but I'm getting box 25 

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb25






Ruffian Nail Laquer
Coola Classic SPF moisturizer 
Voesh New York Aroma Spa Pedicure
BCBGMAXAZRIA Bon Genre (Getting this in a spray pen in my Glossybox as well)
Ojon Restorative Lash Treatment and Mascara

Overall pretty satisfied with what I'm getting !  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sakura83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  No shipping information yet but I'm getting box 25 

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb25






Ruffian Nail Laquer
Coola Classic SPF moisturizer 
Voesh New York Aroma Spa Pedicure
BCMAXAZRIA Bon Genre (Getting this in a spray pen in my Glossybox as well)
Ojon Restorative Lash Treatment and Mascara

Overall pretty satisfied with what I'm getting !  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Oooh that Ojon looks really interesting. Let us know how it is, I might buy it!


----------



## ddave (Sep 10, 2013)

Is it true that the boxes this month have coupon codes in them?


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 10, 2013)

Well, this month was a BIG bust for me!

I said I don't want mascara or Yes To. On the first account I checked, I got Mally mascara. I've tried the Malin and Goetz before. I'm on the fence about trying the Davines Salt Spray or just trading it. On my second account, I got not one but TWO Yes To products. Sigh... The only thing that excites me off the bat is the Racine eye serum and the Dr. Lipp, but if I look at ingredients and they are all chemical laden, that could change. I'll look up the Amika blow up spray, but it doesn't thrill me right now.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ddave* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is it true that the boxes this month have coupon codes in them? 

Ddave--Are you talking about the golden tickets or something else? I'm pretty sure there are only 100 golden tickets, so the chances of getting one is pretty slim. Now if they also have discounts for everyone, that would be great!


----------



## LindaD (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have to confess that I'm intrigued by that laundry stuff. It looks like it would be great for travel. I always seem to manage to pack four days' worth of stuff for a five-day trip -- or a four-day trip turns into an unexpected five-day trip.
I love that stuff, I got really excited when I saw that Birchbox would be carrying it. I already use it because I regularly hand wash my bras and sweaters, and I just recently took it on a month-long trip, and having that stuff with me definitely saved a lot of luggage space (since I could just wash a few things after wearing) and time (since I don't have to rinse).


----------



## tlear (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm getting box 7... Not too disappointed.  Actually pretty excited about the Mereadesso sample.  Looks to me that's a $28.00 sample??

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/mereadesso-all-in-one-moisturizer-travel-size


----------



## theexxception (Sep 10, 2013)

The glam natural blush is a few packets in the envelope I'm assuming different colors


----------



## goldenmeans (Sep 10, 2013)

I just signed up for a nail polish change at the Birchbox Local event on Friday. Anyone else going?


----------



## jbird1175 (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Box #37 for me here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I figured there's no point putting it in a spoiler since there are so many variations.







RUFFIAN Nail Lacquer - I'm not sure if the color in the picture is what I end up receiving, but among those three purple was my least favorite. I don't dislike it, I just already have a similar color in my collection, but nothing close to the other two. Looking forward to checking out the formula though.

Juice Beauty Green Apple Peel Sensitive - tried this peel before and I kinda like it. It' not as intense as their regular version, but it also doesn't provide the same results. This one is going straight to my travel bag.

COOLA SPF 30 Matte Finish Cucumber for Face - I like Coola sunscreens, unlike many people I'm not that bothered by their fragrances, and I quite enjoy the lightweight formula. This sample should last me a couple days at least.

Racinne Ultimate Youth Power Eye Serum - eye products usually last me for ages, and this looks like a pretty generous sample considering how very little you need to use. Looking forward to trying it, since I'm an eye care junkie.

Benefit Ultra Plush Lip Gloss - I swear, September is my Benefit month! I got my Birthday gift from Sephora the other day, won the ipsy LashBash party hosting raffle and now this very generous sample of lip gloss. I feel like my makeup bag is now nothing but Benefit products, and I'm not complaining!

Overall a much better bag than I expected when I first saw the weight. 

This is my box too. It's ok. Ha! So funny how a dream box for one can be "meh" for another. I think it's a nice box but the items I was most interested in trying are not included in this box and I the only color of polish I was interested in was the Hedge Fund. The gloss - I can take it or leave it. I will use the green apple peel but will most likely trade everything else. Womp womp...


----------



## jesemiaud (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I mean, we'll never know since they haven't release poll results, but even if purple were not as popular as the others there should still be in more than 10% of the boxes when an even split woul'dve been 33% x3

It's hard to know if the purple polish is really only in 10% of boxes. I doubt that there are equal numbers of each box. i.e. There might be 5000 of box 1 and 7500 of box 2. So basically, we will never know.


----------



## JennG315 (Sep 10, 2013)

Eeeeewwww! I Love your box! =D Cute Eyeshadow &amp; Nail color! Hope I get one of those hair wraps in my box.



> getting box 45... so the color shown is what i'm getting??? I love the green so excited for the hairÂ  wrap up!


----------



## latinafeminista (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 


Spoiler











I'm getting Box 4 and 5.  The description shows the Amika blow spray for both even though Box 4 picture is the dry shampoo.  Hoping for some miracle that I get the dry shampoo since this will make 3 Amika blow sprays for me lol (traded for one last month) plus I bought the dry shampoo last month and it was defective and instead of sending me a new one they just refunded me and gave me points.  Other than that Box 4 is a perfect box for me! I've wanted to try something Mally and the manicure set looks super fun. 

I'm bummed about the 2 greens (I never wear green polish, like ever) but I knew the odds were good of getting one and hopefully they are easy to trade. 

I've tried the Egyptian Magic before - it works great, but smells NASTY.

As for Coastal Scents, I suppose it was my time lol! I dont actually mind getting them, all the mixed reviews has me curious what the deal is with them.


 

Quote: Originally Posted by *JessicaWhitney2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am getting box #4. 


The page says I'm getting the Blow Up spray, but the picture looks like the Dry Shampoo, so it should be interesting to see what I get. Hoping for the Blow Up!


Box #4 triplets! I do wonder which Amika product we'll be getting! Either way, I'm super pleased with this version  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## IMDawnP (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jenmonique1971* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm getting the same box. I will use everything, but the carded sample is a bust. I'd rather get a pen, perfume sample, hair tie or Luna bar than a carded sample.

I wholeheartedly agree with you. Please excuse my lack of sample knowledge but I have to ask -- how  do you even use a carded sample of blush ?


----------



## bonita22 (Sep 10, 2013)

Box 27 for me. https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb27 I really wanted to try the Beauty Protector Shampoo and Conditioner so I'm happy about that. I'm looking forward to 3 out of 5 items. So not a bad month for me.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Sep 10, 2013)

Ugh, double shampoo/conditioners, I need to rejig one of these profiles, the "big" sample has been the same twice in a row.

I really wanted to try the Davines Seat Salt spray! I love every salt spray  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also annoyed I have two caudalie hand creams already, And I never get the Amika, doesn't Birchbox understand I want to try all your hair samples?!?!

oh well off to the trade section!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> find me there!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 10, 2013)

random yet funny birchbox related story:

my fiance just admitted to me he's been using my suki exfoliator and that he likes the smell/how it works. i was shocked/impressed he even knew he was supposed to put it on his face HAHAH. i might have to order him a jar though because he has oily skin like me, but he also has really big pores so i think dirt just builds up a lot more easily, because he has mild acne, and i've been trying to find something that actually works for him.


----------



## bonita22 (Sep 10, 2013)

> No shipping information yet but I'm getting box 25Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Box 25 Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Box 25 Warning: Spoiler!



That a good box. I've been wanting to try that Ojon product.


----------



## unicorn (Sep 10, 2013)

my box (5)... I'm excited about the Amika and Caudelie.. bummed I didn't get the purple polish though, I look AWFUL in green.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And not gonna lie, I'm pretty miffed about getting coastal scents crappy, chalky private label eyeshadows. Not the kind of quality I expect from Birchbox. 

Also.... I'm ridiculously confused because my tracking number gives me two separate shipments, each with a different projected delivery date but going to my zip code, shipped on different days. Which is real? Which is fake? Did they accidentally send two boxes?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ugh, double shampoo/conditioners, I need to rejig one of these profiles, the "big" sample has been the same twice in a row.

I really wanted to try the Davines Seat Salt spray! I love every salt spray  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also annoyed I have two caudalie hand creams already, And I never get the Amika, doesn't Birchbox understand I want to try all your hair samples?!?!

oh well off to the trade section!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> find me there!





 



well the bright side is it looks like you got two different nail polishes! i've been really wanting to try sea salt sprays and amika products for a while, but for some reason birchbox has sent me everything but those.


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  random yet funny birchbox related story:

my fiance just admitted to me he's been using my suki exfoliator and that he likes the smell/how it works. i was shocked/impressed he even knew he was supposed to put it on his face HAHAH. i might have to order him a jar though because he has oily skin like me, but he also has really big pores so i think dirt just builds up a lot more easily, because he has mild acne, and i've been trying to find something that actually works for him.
Aren't guys so silly?

I once hugged my husband and was like -sniff...sniff- "have you been using my shampoo AND conditioner?!"  He sheepishly admitted it made his hair softer.

Adorbs.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 10, 2013)

I got one of my boxes! ... the one I never received a shipping notif for (yet) and didn't load the weight until yesterday.

I also received a coupon. it's 3YEAR30 for everything at http://birchbox.com/favorites, no expiration date on the card

also, the mereadesso cream _is _actually the full travel size $28 for 12mL. but the full size is $120 for 50mL so that's actually more expensive ($28.80 for 12mL).  the back has a latch so it's not a real foil and you can actually use it multiple times. despite not being super happy with the products, this is a pretty high value box (worth $40+)


----------



## bonita22 (Sep 10, 2013)

> Ddave--Are you talking about the golden tickets or something else? I'm pretty sure there are only 100 golden tickets, so the chances of getting one is pretty slim. Now if they also have discounts for everyone, that would be great!


 Someone posted their box on Zadi's Wall on Facebook and they said there was a 30% off code to some items. I can't remember the exact wording. My husband said anyone that gets a Golden ticket should play the lottery. Might as well take advantage of the good luck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jkfinl (Sep 10, 2013)

> I'm getting box 7... Not too disappointed.Â  Actually pretty excited about the Mereadesso sample.Â  Looks to me that's a $28.00 sample?? http://www.birchbox.com/shop/mereadesso-all-in-one-moisturizer-travel-size


 I hope it's that big but I doubt it.


----------



## evlady (Sep 10, 2013)

My box arrived!



Spoiler


----------



## Meggpi (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got one of my boxes! ... the one I never received a shipping notif for (yet) and didn't load the weight until yesterday.

I also received a coupon. it's 3YEAR30 for everything at http://birchbox.com/favorites, no expiration date on the card

also, the mereadesso cream _is _actually the full travel size $28 for 12mL. but the full size is $120 for 50mL so that's actually more expensive ($28.80 for 12mL).  the back has a latch so it's not a real foil and you can actually use it multiple times. despite not being super happy with the products, this is a pretty high value box (worth $40+)

Geee whiz that's some expensive cream.  I will feel fancy when I use it, I'd still rather have makeup.

I do like the idea of a travel package being flat like that though, I might save it for our Christmas trip.


----------



## casualconcern (Sep 10, 2013)

Aw man. Not all too psyched about my box.



Spoiler







  CC creams tend to fit my ghost-pale skin tone 5% of the time so we'll see with this one. I already have the exact Benefit lip gloss sample from a Sephora order (otherwise I'd be really pleased about it!) and the other two just don't excite me. Thanks to the nail polish for saving the box, better luck for me next time!


----------



## magictodo (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tlear* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm getting box 7... Not too disappointed.  Actually pretty excited about the Mereadesso sample.  Looks to me that's a $28.00 sample??

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/mereadesso-all-in-one-moisturizer-travel-size

Quote: Originally Posted by *jkfinl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I hope it's that big but I doubt it.

If you zoom in on the picture for box 7, it looks like it says 0.4 fl. oz. -- the same as the $28 sample. If so, sweet, since that's my box too!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magictodo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If you zoom in on the picture for box 7, it looks like it says 0.4 fl. oz. -- the same as the $28 sample. If so, sweet, since that's my box too!

I can verify it is! I got my box already. LOL I'm always looking for eye creme so if I can use it as that, then I can save myself buying an eye creme for another few months


----------



## casualconcern (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magictodo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

If you zoom in on the picture for box 7, it looks like it says 0.4 fl. oz. -- the same as the $28 sample. If so, sweet, since that's my box too!


Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I can verify it is! I got my box already. LOL I'm always looking for eye creme so if I can use it as that, then I can save myself buying an eye creme for another few months

Man, maybe I should be more excited about my Box 7 then! lol


----------



## mariahk83 (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *msladyday* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm getting box 39.  The shipping label was initiated but no updates on UPS.






  RUFFIAN Nail Lacquer Grand Central Beauty S.M.A.R.T. Skin Perfectingâ„¢ Polisher (interested in trying) Benefit Ultra Plush Lip Gloss (tired of shimmery glosses and not a huge fan of pinks) Egyptian Magic Skin Cream (on the fence) Ojon Restorative Lash Treatment and Mascara (definitely not thrilled about this as since waterproof versions are the only ones that do not smudge/flake on me)  
Overall I'm pretty meh about this one...  
i'd be happy to take that ojon off your hands!  also - the benefit is more nude colored than anything - at leat on my lips.  just adds a nice shine and it has a nice peachy flavor and not sticky at all!!!


----------



## page5 (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm excited about the Mereadesso! The rest of my box is going to my trade list. 

Has anyone swatched the orange polish? It looks quite garish in the bottle so I'm hoping it looks better on than in the bottle.


----------



## angienharry (Sep 10, 2013)

> My box arrived!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Box twins!


----------



## barbyechick (Sep 10, 2013)

My box page finally updated, no shipping info update yet though





RUFFIAN Nail Lacquer

Yes To Blueberries Cleansing Facial Towelettes

amika Obliphica Blow Up Spray

Yes To Grapefruit CC Cream

Racinne Ultimate Youth Power Eye Serum
There were so many boxes that would have left me ecstatic! I didn't think I'd get one I would be 'eh' about, and yet here we are lol...hmm. 

Thanks ladies for the coupon update, 30% off is really good, although I'm not seeing anything in the favorites that peaks my interest

EDIT: I take it back, there's a page two with things I'd love to buy! YESS


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm excited about the Mereadesso! The rest of my box is going to my trade list. 

Has anyone swatched the orange polish? It looks quite garish in the bottle so I'm hoping it looks better on than in the bottle. 
from instagram: http://web.stagram.com/location/42984525


----------



## LinaMingo (Sep 10, 2013)

> I am getting the same box too. I seem to be getting a lot of shampoo even though IÂ updated my profile. I would have loved to try something different.


 I am updating mine again. I am just so meh about this box.


> My friend sent me a picture of her hedge fund polish and OMG up close it looks so stunning
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I have never worn green but I actually can't wait to try this one out. It looks pretty nice. Prolly best thing in my box.


----------



## mariahk83 (Sep 10, 2013)

thanks to whoever posted the link to the 3 year favorites shop - just snagged the Atelier Orange Sanguine for $14 and change!


----------



## basementsong (Sep 10, 2013)

Can anyone point me in the direction of the trade threads? I don't usually trade, but I'm supposed to get the Ruffian in Hedge Fund (green) and I am *DESPERATE* for it in Fox Hunt (orange)! Would love to start looking for a trade.


----------



## misskelliemarie (Sep 10, 2013)

I got box 5 with the green polish, caudalie cleanser, coastal scents quad, egytian magic lotion, and the amika blow up spray. I just went through all of the boxes and I have to say Birchbox did a great job matching  for me this month. I wasn't too impressed with many of the boxes this month, but this is definitely one of my favorites! I would have liked to try the jouer lip gloss and the ojon mascara though. I just got a couple new mascara's though and don't really need more with the one from ipsy coming and I'm not a big lipgloss wearer. I'm one of the few who doesn't like super glossy lips! I love lipstick instead!


----------



## sarahmatz (Sep 10, 2013)

Does this look like a proper sample or does it look shorted? I'm never sure whether the sample should actually come all the way filled up or not...it seems to be only half way filled


----------



## daniellerose (Sep 10, 2013)

Welp, I waited all day for the mail to arrive and guess what...NO birchbox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My box was only 20 minutes away from me yesterday! Guess I have to wait until tomorrow


----------



## LindaD (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got one of my boxes! ... the one I never received a shipping notif for (yet) and didn't load the weight until yesterday.

I also received a coupon. it's 3YEAR30 for everything at http://birchbox.com/favorites, no expiration date on the card

also, the mereadesso cream _is _actually the full travel size $28 for 12mL. but the full size is $120 for 50mL so that's actually more expensive ($28.80 for 12mL).  the back has a latch so it's not a real foil and you can actually use it multiple times. despite not being super happy with the products, this is a pretty high value box (worth $40+)

Thanks for this! I'm already eyeing the Folle de Joie, Atelier, and Vasanti.


----------



## MissRoe (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *casualconcern* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Aw man. Not all too psyched about my box.



Spoiler







  CC creams tend to fit my ghost-pale skin tone 5% of the time so we'll see with this one. I already have the exact Benefit lip gloss sample from a Sephora order (otherwise I'd be really pleased about it!) and the other two just don't excite me. Thanks to the nail polish for saving the box, better luck for me next time! 


 Imagine the amount of "psychness" when you get three of those boxes!


----------



## ashyray (Sep 10, 2013)

Does anyone know what to do if you get a duplicate item from a previous month? I'm getting a sample I got last month (the exact same). Will they send you another sample if you ask?


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashyray* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone know what to do if you get a duplicate item from a previous month? I'm getting a sample I got last month (the exact same). Will they send you another sample if you ask?

what was the sample? they usually give you 100pts... but they also usually catch it themselves pretty quickly. Hrm. Sometimes with things that are different colours, they'll justify it as being "different". I'd email them in case.


----------



## MissRoe (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ashyray* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone know what to do if you get a duplicate item from a previous month? I'm getting a sample I got last month (the exact same). Will they send you another sample if you ask?

I'm pretty sure they will give you 100 points if you call. What was the sample?


----------



## pinkdiamonds (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *outdoorbarbie92* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Incase anyone was wondering a box with : say yes to wipes, polish, benefit lip gloss, miredesso moisturizer, say yes to cc cream  weighs .555

Ruffian in Fox Hunt. Not happy with this box except for the lip gloss.


----------



## cmello (Sep 10, 2013)

ANYONE GET THE 1000 POINTS???


----------



## flynt (Sep 10, 2013)

> what was the sample? they usually give you 100pts... but they also usually catch it themselves pretty quickly. Hrm. Sometimes with things that are different colours, they'll justify it as being "different". I'd email them in case.


 I noticed with the Coola sample I received that it's almost the exact same as one I received a couple months ago except this month it says matte finish. I'm betting that they would count that as being different enough to count similar to the color situation you mentioned. As long as I can still review it for points I'm good.


----------



## MissRoe (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pinkdiamonds* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Ruffian in Fox Hunt. Not happy with this box except for the lip gloss.

I got three of those boxes. I'm betting there is a golden ticket in one of them, because I am lucky enough to get THREE of the same dang boxes!! lol


----------



## mariahk83 (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *flynt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I noticed with the Coola sample I received that it's almost the exact same as one I received a couple months ago except this month it says matte finish. I'm betting that they would count that as being different enough to count similar to the color situation you mentioned. As long as I can still review it for points I'm good.

yes, the matte is a different formulation - and counts as a different sample


----------



## invisiblebike (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  thanks to whoever posted the link to the 3 year favorites shop - just snagged the Atelier Orange Sanguine for $14 and change!

oh man, i just bought a little purse size one from sephora for $25. dang it.

i've been to their flagship store in NoHo, and the sales assistant recommended layering Orange Sanguine with Vanille InsensÃ©e. They call it the "creamsicle" scent. It's sooooo good, I get compliments on it every time I wear them together.


----------



## hindsighting (Sep 10, 2013)

How can the Beauty Protector spray not be in the favorites shop  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> bummed because I was gonna use some points to pick it up and a code would have made it even better!


----------



## invisiblebike (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm getting box 50. Excited for 4 out of the 5 samples:

Ruffian Nail Lacquer (of course)
Dr. Lipp Original Nipple Balm for Lips (heard good things about this, everyone needs some lip balm)
Davines This Is a Sea Salt Spray (lol what a weird name??? I have wavy hair, so looks like I should get around to organizing my samples and starting a trade list)
Mally Beauty Volumizing Mascara (it's my goal to never buy mascara again. I have so many samples, and as long as I don't open them I should be fine lol)
Malin + Goetz vitamin e face moisturizer (looks like it's fragrance free and doesn't have a ton of fragrant essential oils, so I might be able to actually use this!!)
So there's one product I'm really not interested in at all. Not too bad.


----------



## paralegalatl (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  yay i have a clicky truck but it hasn't updated yet. if only my box page would update that would be nice.

I just got a shipping notice, and no new box page  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Wonder how long it takes to update?


----------



## angienharry (Sep 10, 2013)

> ANYONE GET THE 1000 POINTS???


 I don't have my boxes yet, but when I get them I will be sure to let you all know what a lucky winner I am!!!!! (See the optimism going on there)ðŸ˜Š


> How can the Beauty Protector spray not be in the favorites shop  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> bummed because I was gonna use some points to pick it up and a code would have made it even better!


 I felt the same way. That beauty protector spray is super awesome. Who picked these favorites I wonder???


----------



## mariahk83 (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *invisiblebike* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
oh man, i just bought a little purse size one from sephora for $25. dang it.

i've been to their flagship store in NoHo, and the sales assistant recommended layering Orange Sanguine with Vanille InsensÃ©e. They call it the "creamsicle" scent. It's sooooo good, I get compliments on it every time I wear them together.

that's what i plan to do!  i bought vanille a few months ago...it is my favorite!


----------



## ashyray (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
what was the sample? they usually give you 100pts... but they also usually catch it themselves pretty quickly. Hrm. Sometimes with things that are different colours, they'll justify it as being "different". I'd email them in case.

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm pretty sure they will give you 100 points if you call. What was the sample?

It was the curly hair solutions curl keeper. I'll try emailing them to see what they say, but I might wait to see if I got a golden ticket this month!


----------



## MissRoe (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How can the Beauty Protector spray not be in the favorites shop  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> bummed because I was gonna use some points to pick it up and a code would have made it even better!

Where can I find "the favorites shop"? I'm not seeing it anywhere on the website.


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How can the Beauty Protector spray not be in the favorites shop  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> bummed because I was gonna use some points to pick it up and a code would have made it even better!

No Suki scrub either. I call bullshit on their favorites list!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Sep 10, 2013)

> > Â  I got one of my boxes! ... the one I never receivedÂ a shipping notif for (yet) and didn't load the weight until yesterday. I also received a coupon. it's 3YEAR30 for everything at http://birchbox.com/favorites, no expiration date on the card also, the mereadesso creamÂ _isÂ _actually the full travel size $28 for 12mL. but the full size is $120 for 50mL so that's actually more expensive ($28.80 for 12mL).  the back has a latch so it's not a real foil and you can actually use it multiple times. despite not being super happy with the products, this is a pretty high value box (worth $40+)
> 
> 
> Thanks for this! I'm already eyeing the Folle de Joie, Atelier, and Vasanti.


 I love Orange Sanguine.


----------



## SamhopeM (Sep 10, 2013)

Either I'm on something or they sent me the wrong box. None of the contents match up with what I was supposed to get.


----------



## easybreezy (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Where can I find "the favorites shop"? I'm not seeing it anywhere on the website.

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/promo/3-year-anniversary-customer-favorites


----------



## celiajuno (Sep 10, 2013)

Why isn't the Beauty Blender in the customer favorites shop?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 10, 2013)

> http://www.birchbox.com/shop/promo/3-year-anniversary-customer-favorites


 Thank you, thank you! I was searching for the link too.


----------



## queenofperil (Sep 10, 2013)

Well, at least that means the Beauty Protector Spray will ship free this month. I don't know if I'll like the shampoo, but I definitely want the spray. I wish it was in the favorites list. :/


----------



## MissRoe (Sep 10, 2013)

> http://www.birchbox.com/shop/promo/3-year-anniversary-customer-favorites


 I was expecting more from this list. Anyone else feel that way?? ***thanks for giving me the link!!***


----------



## cobainrls (Sep 10, 2013)

I am getting box # 50 and weight is .69.My ideal box would have been #3. I am still very happy with my box this month.


----------



## KayEss (Sep 10, 2013)

I don't think the favorites are necessarily actually favorites...they probably had to pick items with big enough profit margins to offer a significant discount too. Still, if they can offer the Beauty Protector shampoo/conditioner, it seems like they'd be able to offer the spray too. Considering the Folle de Joie...but even with points, it's just so darn expensive!! I don't know if I can justify it, even if it's my favorite perfume ever ever ever.


----------



## gemstone (Sep 10, 2013)

It also might not be finished updating, since they aren't linking to it on the website yet.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't think the favorites are necessarily actually favorites...they probably had to pick items with big enough profit margins to offer a significant discount too. Still, if they can offer the Beauty Protector shampoo/conditioner, it seems like they'd be able to offer the spray too. Considering the Folle de Joie...but even with points, it's just so darn expensive!! I don't know if I can justify it, even if it's my favorite perfume ever ever ever.

exactly. given as much as they've plugged the spray as a "fan favorite" i'm really surprised by the list. i didn't realize the atelier orange perfume was a favorite level either (i've never even seen it sampled?!! i really liked the patchouli and rose ones though).


----------



## TXSlainte (Sep 10, 2013)

Ugh. I'm getting box 33. In a month with so many new brands and products, the only new product in this box is the nail polish. The other products have all been sent previously (and if I recall correctly, I breathed a sigh of relief when I didn't get them the first time around.) 

On the bright side, my tracking still isn't working, so that means this box might get lost in transit!


----------



## KayEss (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It also might not be finished updating, since they aren't linking to it on the website yet.

Good point!


----------



## angienharry (Sep 10, 2013)

> No Suki scrub either. I call bullshit on their favorites list!


 Agree!


> Why isn't the Beauty Blender in the customer favorites shop?


 Agree!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ugh. I'm getting box 33. In a month with so many new brands and products, the only new product in this box is the nail polish. The other products have all been sent previously (and if I recall correctly, I breathed a sigh of relief when I didn't get them the first time around.) 

On the bright side, my tracking still isn't working, so that means this box might get lost in transit!
I know the feeling. I was super excited about all the new hair products and was kinda meh about getting the beauty protector shampoo &amp; conditioner. FWIW, if your skin dries out really badly during the winter, the nipple balm really came in handy for me last winter when i got it.


----------



## Kristen121 (Sep 10, 2013)

Box 7 here too. Nothing I was really hoping to try, but I will use everything.


----------



## spmblueeyez (Sep 10, 2013)

I just got shipping emails for both my boxes at the exact same time as well, but neither of mine update either. Also, my box pages are still on august....maybe theyre just getting all the tracking numbers assigned and we won't end up with dupes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> I got shipping emails for both my accounts at the exact same time, neither tracking has updated but I've got a fairly strong feeling I'm getting dupe boxes. Go figure for my first month with two accounts  Hopefully if it is a dupe I get a good one I don't mind 2x everything!Â  Can't wait to see either way tomorrow!Â


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 10, 2013)

woohoo got off the wait list on a second email address! strongly considering signing up so i can try my hand at getting a second ruffian color


----------



## tnorth1852 (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
No Suki scrub either. I call bullshit on their favorites list!
ME TOO!!!! Some favorites list. No Suki. No Beauty Protector Spray. BLEH.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 10, 2013)

> woohoo got off the wait list on a second email address! strongly considering signing up so i can try my hand at getting a second ruffian color


 I've always been glad i got a second box for bb. It's hard to get a feel for all the possible items in a month that bb has to offer without that second box. The larger variety really helped cure box envy for me, that's for sure.


----------



## Rachel85 (Sep 10, 2013)

I have never tried the beauty protector spray. I noticed the 12 Benefits instant healthy hair treatment in the favorites shop. Does anyone know how these compare? I am thinking about ordering one. Is the beauty protector spray worth the extra $$?


----------



## brittneygg (Sep 10, 2013)

So I wasn't going to look until my shipping updated and I saw that my ETA was 9/16. Another week?! So I peeked. I'm getting box 41 punishment box as far as I'm concerned. Pretty sure ill swap everything except the polish, according to the picture I'm getting purple which is the only color I liked...hopefully that's what I'll actually receive!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Xiang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I've always been glad i got a second box for bb. It's hard to get a feel for all the possible items in a month that bb has to offer without that second box. The larger variety really helped cure box envy for me, that's for sure.

i'm afraid of committing because i can't afford to do two BBs *every* month on a broke student budget, BUT, the plus side is if i do it, i can cancel, and if they have any exclusive universal items like this again i can always just resign back up on that account at any time. i definitely feel like there was so much awesome variety this month that i'd love to try a few more items.


----------



## ReneeYoungblood (Sep 10, 2013)

I got box #47. Pretty excited about it...not going to lie! Now, I just have to retrieve it from my mom's house!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chelsead1 (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote:   Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* 


  Box #37 for me here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I figured there's no point putting it in a spoiler since there are so many variations.






RUFFIAN Nail Lacquer - I'm not sure if the color in the picture is what I end up receiving, but among those three purple was my least favorite. I don't dislike it, I just already have a similar color in my collection, but nothing close to the other two. Looking forward to checking out the formula though.

Juice Beauty Green Apple Peel Sensitive - tried this peel before and I kinda like it. It' not as intense as their regular version, but it also doesn't provide the same results. This one is going straight to my travel bag.

COOLA SPF 30 Matte Finish Cucumber for Face - I like Coola sunscreens, unlike many people I'm not that bothered by their fragrances, and I quite enjoy the lightweight formula. This sample should last me a couple days at least.

Racinne Ultimate Youth Power Eye Serum - eye products usually last me for ages, and this looks like a pretty generous sample considering how very little you need to use. Looking forward to trying it, since I'm an eye care junkie.

Benefit Ultra Plush Lip Gloss - I swear, September is my Benefit month! I got my Birthday gift from Sephora the other day, won the ipsy LashBash party hosting raffle and now this very generous sample of lip gloss. I feel like my makeup bag is now nothing but Benefit products, and I'm not complaining!

Overall a much better bag than I expected when I first saw the weight. 
This is my box too. It's ok. Ha! So funny how a dream box for one can be "meh" for another. I think it's a nice box but the items I was most interested in trying are not included in this box and I the only color of polish I was interested in was the Hedge Fund. The gloss - I can take it or leave it. I will use the green apple peel but will most likely trade everything else. Womp womp...


I just got this box in the mail today, did you guys really get the "Coola SPF 30 matte finish cucumber for face"?  Because that's what my online box shows, but the sample that I got (and the writing on the sample card in the actual box) is "Coola tinted matte SPF 30 for Face".  I'm actually happier with the tinted and unscented sample I received, but I think my review will show up on the wrong product or I won't get points for it correctly?


----------



## goldenmeans (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't have a clicky truck yet, so I hope my box uploads tomorrow (lately, my box has been uploading on the 11th).

Sorry to go off topic with the Birchbox local NYC event...but I thought some ladies would appreciate knowing what was on the sample wall! Info's in the spoiler...



Spoiler



v0ltagekid and I were able to meet - coincidentally, we were standing right next to each other in the waiting line to get into the event! 

Some of the items from the sample were actually _full size_:

- Benefit they're real mascara, $23 retail value

- DDF protective eye cream, $55 retail value

- Juice Beauty reflecting gloss, $15 retail value

- Mally age rebel waterproof shadow stick, $30 retail value

- Marcelle gentle make-up remover for sensitive eyes, $13 retail value

- Marcelle Xtension plus mascara, $14 retail value

- Pop beauty pouty pop crayon, $25 for a full-size kit of 6

Here's the list of products on the sample wall:









It's open to the public from Sept. 12-16 and it'll cost $15 to make your own Birchbox.


 
Thanks for this info! How long was the wait? I have an appointment... so I guess I can just go right in? I'm trying to figure out when I need to leave work and what train I can get back home, because my life revolves around public transit.


----------



## MinnieMuffin (Sep 10, 2013)

I received my box today.  I got box #5:  https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb5  

It was just an okay box for me.  I was surprised to see several former Ipsy and Beauty Army samples show up in the Birchboxes this month, and since I received two of those samples in my box, it was a little less fun for me this month.  Also, I received the coastal scents quad in an odd color family, reds.  (The colors are sundried, Victorian Ruby, Fine Wine, and Vintage Burgundy.)  I wear a lot of these colors during the fall, but I don't know how I feel about red eye shadow!


----------



## LadyK (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
That's so weird, especially after reading the description of the products on the BB website. I'll be interested to see how my hair reacts to it, I hate that you had to waste $40 to find out it didn't work with your hair though :[
I got the shampoo and conditioner last month and have really liked them.  They didn't dry out my hair at all.  I have somewhat fine hair that can get oily sometimes.  I don't really use styling tools or blowdry.  I also loved the little bottles and have been using them as travel bottles that I can fill with whatever I want.  I would buy the full sized but the price is too much at the moment.  If I ever get enough self restraint to save up more than 100 points I would probably buy these.  I hope they work for you.  I know hair types are very individual. 

(Have to add that my hubby really liked the smell




)


----------



## JHP07 (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't have a clicky truck yet, so I hope my box uploads tomorrow (lately, my box has been uploading on the 11th).

Sorry to go off topic with the Birchbox local NYC event...but I thought some ladies would appreciate knowing what was on the sample wall! Info's in the spoiler...



Spoiler



v0ltagekid and I were able to meet - coincidentally, we were standing right next to each other in the waiting line to get into the event! 

Some of the items from the sample were actually _full size_:

- Benefit they're real mascara, $23 retail value

- DDF protective eye cream, $55 retail value

- Juice Beauty reflecting gloss, $15 retail value

- Mally age rebel waterproof shadow stick, $30 retail value

- Marcelle gentle make-up remover for sensitive eyes, $13 retail value

- Marcelle Xtension plus mascara, $14 retail value

- Pop beauty pouty pop crayon, $25 for a full-size kit of 6

Here's the list of products on the sample wall:









It's open to the public from Sept. 12-16 and it'll cost $15 to make your own Birchbox.


 
Thanks for this info! How long was the wait? I have an appointment... so I guess I can just go right in? I'm trying to figure out when I need to leave work and what train I can get back home, because my life revolves around public transit.






The event started at 6:30 - I think I got there around 6:40 (give or take a few minutes) and waited a few minutes before they let us in.

It's hard to say what the wait time will be when it's open to the public, but I would get there ~ 10 minutes before the appointment start time.


----------



## KayEss (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MinnieMuffin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I received my box today.  I got box #5:  https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb5  

It was just an okay box for me.  I was surprised to see several former Ipsy and Beauty Army samples show up in the Birchboxes this month, and since I received two of those samples in my box, it was a little less fun for me this month.  Also, I received the coastal scents quad in an odd color family, reds.  (The colors are sundried, Victorian Ruby, Fine Wine, and Vintage Burgundy.)  I wear a lot of these colors during the fall, but I don't know how I feel about red eye shadow!  
Ew, that sounds all kind of weird. I don't blame you for being a little miffed.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 10, 2013)

Box 45 for me!  So excited!  I think it's an awesome box









I'm happy to be getting perfumes again (and this one sounds yummy!), I'm so excited to try this Caudalie Hand Cream, I'm THRILLED to get the Hedge Fund polish (my first choice!), I'm OK with Coastal Scents, hoping to get a good quad (the one pictured would be great!).

My only question is on the hair thing - Is it the Wrap-Up?  Because the product link goes to the Half-Up.  I'm happy either way, just wanting to check if anyone knows what it will be!


----------



## curlymason (Sep 10, 2013)

Just saw my updated page. I'm so not thrilled that I'm getting Coola again. I didn't like it the first time three months ago. All the different options out there, and I get a very similar product...oh, but this is Matte instead of Classic cucumber. Sigh.


----------



## Ashitude (Sep 10, 2013)

I tried the Salt spray and the Mally mascara. Love them both. The hair spray smells awesome and I always like the way my hair looks with the salt sprays. The mascara looks good and lasted all day with no flakes. Boxes like these make me love my BB so much more. Would having 4 subs be over kill? LOL


----------



## puppymomofthree (Sep 10, 2013)

Th



> Box 45 for me!Â  So excited!Â  I think it's an awesome box :icon_chee
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Box 45 Contents





Spoiler: Box 45 Contents






Spoiler: My thoughts!



I'm happy to be getting perfumes again (and this one sounds yummy!), I'm so excited to try this Caudalie Hand Cream, I'm THRILLED to get the Hedge Fund polish (my first choice!), I'm OK with Coastal Scents, hoping to get a good quad (the one pictured would be great!). My only question is on the hair thing - Is it the Wrap-Up?Â  Because the product link goes to the Half-Up.Â  I'm happy either way, just wanting to check if anyone knows what it will be!

That is the half wrap. You are a lucky girl! I have the full sized one and use it 2-3 times a week!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Sep 10, 2013)

I actually really like the wine colored CS quad in 'Queen of Hearts' that I received. I think the colors will be great for fall!



Spoiler











Top to bottom: 

Vintage Burgundy

Fine Wine

Victorian Ruby

Sundried


----------



## Kristine Walker (Sep 10, 2013)

One of mine (have 2 subs) arrived today and this was the first time ever I did *not like a single item*! My punishment box is #26.  Luckily I'm in a nail polish CS so someone else will get my Fox Hunt, the rest of box will go into an after Christmas CS. Sad panda to not get the Elizabth Arden lip gloss.

  My second sub has Mally mascara and Hedge Fund polish, so when it gets here it will redeem box 26 a touch. On to anticipating October!


----------



## Jazbot (Sep 10, 2013)

> The event started at 6:30 - I think I got there around 6:40 (give or take a few minutes) andÂ waited a few minutes before they let us in. It's hard to say what the wait time will be when it's open to the public, but I would get there ~ 10 minutes before the appointment start time. Â


awesome!! Do you know if they were picky with how many samples were being taken?


----------



## JHP07 (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The event started at 6:30 - I think I got there around 6:40 (give or take a few minutes) and waited a few minutes before they let us in.

It's hard to say what the wait time will be when it's open to the public, but I would get there ~ 10 minutes before the appointment start time.  
awesome!! Do you know if they were picky with how many samples were being taken? 
LOL...Jazbot,I know you're a sample queen 





While we were in line for the sample wall, a Birchbox staffer gave us an empty box and told us to make our own Birchbox with 4-5 items. I took 5 deluxe/full size items and a twistband (so 6 items total). The ladies that were immediately in front of me took 5 items. However, I did see some Instagram pics of Birchboxes from the event that contained more than 5 items. 

Honestly, I'm kind of tempted to pay $15 and go again when Birchbox Local is open to the public...yeah, the hoarder instincts are kicking in!


----------



## ZeeOmega (Sep 10, 2013)

I've had a subscription sitting in my cart for a few weeks now. Still debating on if I should pull the trigger. For all I know the transaction won't go through since I did get off the waitlist weeks ago- I was about to finish the transaction then, and then held off to think. I just figured they would have removed it from my cart when my time expired. Part of me is curious to see if it is possible to just stick a subscription in a cart an not worry about the waitlist. But I just bought my husband an interview suit on top of other life expenses....

But Hedge Fund... I never wear polishes, but something like the green always seems to sing to me and tell me that it will be different this time.

I read the description of the wrap-up in the BB shop and they now have me wanting to re-watch Romeo + Juliet and relive all of that 90s teenage angst.


----------



## pink65419 (Sep 11, 2013)

Ok first box ? is it normal for your tracking to not work? Mine has been the same for 2 days when I click the little truck it  just says *Tracking information for this piece is unavailable at this time. Tracking may take 24-48 hours after your mail piece has shipped. Please check back at a later time for additional information.  *And in my acc. it still says Processing. So just wondering if this is just how the shipping works?


----------



## gemstone (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pink65419* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   Ok first box ? is it normal for your tracking to not work? Mine has been the same for 2 days when I click the little truck it  just says *Tracking information for this piece is unavailable at this time. Tracking may take 24-48 hours after your mail piece has shipped. Please check back at a later time for additional information.  *And in my acc. it still says Processing. So just wondering if this is just how the shipping works?

Yes, that's how it works.  Also, your account will always say processing because it is an automatic charge each month


----------



## Meeesha (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *casualconcern* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Aw man. Not all too psyched about my box.



Spoiler







  CC creams tend to fit my ghost-pale skin tone 5% of the time so we'll see with this one. I already have the exact Benefit lip gloss sample from a Sephora order (otherwise I'd be really pleased about it!) and the other two just don't excite me. Thanks to the nail polish for saving the box, better luck for me next time! 


 Box twin!  I'm exact the opposite though - excited to try everything else BUT the nail polish. 

I wish BB allowed us to opt out of nail polish (for those of us who don't use it)


----------



## queenofperil (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pink65419* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   Ok first box ? is it normal for your tracking to not work? Mine has been the same for 2 days when I click the little truck it  just says *Tracking information for this piece is unavailable at this time. Tracking may take 24-48 hours after your mail piece has shipped. Please check back at a later time for additional information.  *And in my acc. it still says Processing. So just wondering if this is just how the shipping works?

Well, you said two days and it says on the site it takes around 48 hours. It'll probably be up by tomorrow.


----------



## Meeesha (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm actually really excited to try the Yes To Blueberries Cleansing Facial Towelettes!  By any chance, do any of you ladies know how many towelettes come in the sample? 

I really hope it's enough to assess if it'll make me breakout etc...


----------



## pink65419 (Sep 11, 2013)

Ok thanks for help  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KayEss (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Meeesha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm actually really excited to try the Yes To Blueberries Cleansing Facial Towelettes!  By any chance, do any of you ladies know how many towelettes come in the sample? 

I really hope it's enough to assess if it'll make me breakout etc...

I saw a picture with them in it earlier and I want to say there were 8 in the package? I'm probably 75% sure.


----------



## Moonittude (Sep 11, 2013)

> I actually really like the wine colored CS quad in 'Queen of Hearts' that I received.Â I think the colors will be great for fall! Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Ohhhh, I like those colors. I bought some similar colors at the Mac counter a while back when they did the Disney villianess collection, and the makeup artist did a villianess look on me with colors like that. I was really surprised they looked good on me. Just adding my two cents on the nail polish colors... We will never know how many of each color got sent out. They don't send an equal number of boxes for each variation. Also, we all have drastically different taste in colors, so I don't see how it could be a conspiracy to force us to buy nail polish. I don't think dark purple is any more a traditional color than reddish orange.


----------



## nikkimouse (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  woohoo got off the wait list on a second email address! strongly considering signing up so i can try my hand at getting a second ruffian color

get it this month new subscribers have a better chance of getting a golden ticket


----------



## HHummel (Sep 11, 2013)

Has anyone from MUT gotten a golden ticket yet? Or know someone who did?


----------



## KayEss (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *HHummel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Has anyone from MUT gotten a golden ticket yet? Or know someone who did?

I think given the 100/400,000 chances (.00025%) it is definitely possible we won't see any at all. But if we do, it will probably be later when more people get their boxes.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't have a clicky truck yet, so I hope my box uploads tomorrow (lately, my box has been uploading on the 11th).

Sorry to go off topic with the Birchbox local NYC event...but I thought some ladies would appreciate knowing what was on the sample wall! Info's in the spoiler...



Spoiler



v0ltagekid and I were able to meet - coincidentally, we were standing right next to each other in the waiting line to get into the event!

Some of the items from the sample were actually _full size_:

- Benefit they're real mascara, $23 retail value

- DDF protective eye cream, $55 retail value

- Juice Beauty reflecting gloss, $15 retail value

- Mally age rebel waterproof shadow stick, $30 retail value

- Marcelle gentle make-up remover for sensitive eyes, $13 retail value

- Marcelle Xtension plus mascara, $14 retail value

- Pop beauty pouty pop crayon, $25 for a full-size kit of 6

Here's the list of products on the sample wall:









It's open to the public from Sept. 12-16 and it'll cost $15 to make your own Birchbox.


 
Wow  I wish I was back in NYC for that.


----------



## dousedingin (Sep 11, 2013)

I haven't received my box yet but I did see the preview.

I got box 18.

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb18

At first I wasn't too excited, but after browsing the different boxes (and realizing I would probably use everything in my box), there's only one I would have liked more, and that's 24. I really wish I had gotten that amika spray.

In any case, there are a couple items I am looking forward to in this box, one of them being the polish!!


----------



## Love Trip (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AMaas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I feel your pain.  I posted earlier in this thread (Post #802) about this issue, which affected my account for over 2 months.  Have you tried clicking on Box via the menu bar on the top of the page, and then scrolling down and clicking on Account Settings?   That was my workaround.      

I finally called and gave them my password so they could log in as me - that was the only way I was able to clearly explain to them what was happening.  You might try doing the same!    Good luck!

Thank you for your help!


----------



## Meeesha (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I saw a picture with them in it earlier and I want to say there were 8 in the package? I'm probably 75% sure.
Ooo Nice!  Thank you!


----------



## KayEss (Sep 11, 2013)

So my first box (my main account) is box 50 and I am pretty happy with that one. My second box (I share it with my mom...she gets dibs on everything but she is kind of a creature of habit when it comes to beauty products) is box 7 and my mom will probably only use 2/5 items, but she's not into nail polish and that couldn't be helped this month.

Box 50

*Ruffian in Hedgefund *Yay, the one I wanted! Such a unique color and perfect for fall in my opinion!

*Dr. Lipp Nipple Balm *I have a billion lip balms, but some of them have been floating around forever. I should probably get rid of the old ones after a couple years, right? Which gives me an excuse to open NEW ones! 



 And I gotta try something with "nipple" in the name!

*Davines Sea Salt Spray *Hmm...I don't know about this. My hair is pretty wavy on its own, and salt sprays make my hair weird and crunchy. Plus it rains a lot around here. I feel like rain on crunchy salty hair would turn it into a matted mess. I will try it, but I do not have the highest hopes. Maybe I could talk my mom into trying this one, actually?

*Mally Volumizing Mascara* I hope I like this, but woohoo! So exciting that this is full size, assuming I like the formula! I totally wanted to try this!

*MALIN+GOETZ Moisturizer* I _hate_ moisturizers. My skin is so oily, the thought of moisturizer on it is laughable. BB, don't you know me at all? But luckily these are in small packets, and I can probably give them to my mom.

Box 7

*Ruffian in Fox Hunt* Okay, so I would have probably found the purple more wearable, but at least it's not another green, and I have a ton of purples. Totally cool with me.

*Yes to Blueberries Towelettes* I love these for travel and lazy nights. I almost never use them but it's great when I need them. My mom won't use these either, so even though this is "her box" these will probably become mine.

*Mereadesso Moisturizer* HOLY MOLY! $28 is the cost of the SAMPLE SIZE? This stuff better be amazing! Good thing my mom likes moisturizer.

*Yes to Grapefruit CC Cream* I don't think my mom really even understands what a BB cream is yet, so a CC cream will probably be lost on her. However, I think this would be a good alternative to foundation for her, while I need higher coverage, so I will try to talk her into it.

*Benefit Ultra Plus Lip Gloss *Benefit? Yay! Lip gloss? Oh...



 I am really just not a fan of lip gloss as a product category in general. I loved it in middle school, but unfortunately lip gloss and I are no longer friends. It's goopy and sticky and the feeling of hair stuck to lip gloss has got to be one of the grosser ones in this world. Not to mention the grossness that happens once it starts to dry on your lips. Ugh, just...no. But neither my mom nor I will use it and I have literally no friends who like lip gloss, so I guess I will give it a shot. The description says it's "never sticky," but I'm not buying it!
No dupes for either box! I am kind of shocked!


----------



## normajean2008 (Sep 11, 2013)

My box weight was .6850, arrived today! I don't normally get my box before the projected date, so it was a nice surprise.  I like my box and the variety of products.



Spoiler



My box had:

nail polish, fox hunt.  I really like it.  Not too orange, not too red, and a nice thick-but not goopy formula.

tooth/mouth wipes... I think I feel about these as most people did last month about the foot wipes.  Good for emergencies on the go I guess.

Elizabeth Arden lip gloss in precious petal. LOVE!

Paula's Choice face serum stuff.  I'm really hoping this stuff works, because it sounds perfect for me.

Davines (spelling?) sea salt spray.  I have one I like already, but this seems nice, doesn't make my hair crunchy so far.  Smells nice.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Sep 11, 2013)

whyyy birchbox gods?! whyyyy I just wanted the sea sprayyy :/


----------



## R8RJenn (Sep 11, 2013)

I get 2 boxes and this month they are the exact same box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />    Will they do anything if I tell them?


----------



## Steffi (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm another one getting box 7, and not really all that excited for it.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *R8RJenn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I get 2 boxes and this month they are the exact same box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />    Will they do anything if I tell them?

Probably not, since it's two separate accounts. They look at each account/e-mail address/profile individually. Unfortunately that's one of the risks in having multiple accounts. 

ETA: It looks like this has happened to several people this month though, so perhaps you could do a full box swap on one of them?


----------



## luckyme502 (Sep 11, 2013)

I have noticed that lots of people are receiving box 7.  I wonder if they had a lot of those products.  My 2nd account finally updated and I'm getting box 1.  I am so excited for this box!  https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1  I seem to be getting the nail polish in the same color in both boxes, I may trade or gift one of them.  Now if only my shipping would update so I would have some idea when I'm getting all my wonderful products!


----------



## skylola123 (Sep 11, 2013)

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I get 2 boxes and this month they are the exact same box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â  Â Will they do anything if I tell them?





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



What was the box that you received two of?


----------



## Squidling (Sep 11, 2013)

FINALLY! Clicky truck and Box #27!






I'm happy. I dig green nail polish, I've never tried Dr. Jart anything, and I yearn for big, Jersey hair. What's not to love?


----------



## MoiSurtout (Sep 11, 2013)

Not sure of the number, but for my first ever Birchbox, I'm getting:

RUFFIAN nail lacquer Dr. Jart+ Premium Beauty Balm SPF 45 Dr. Lipp Original Nipple Balm for Lips Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Shampoo Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Condition
Not interested in the lip balm but the other things sound ok. I haven't tried any of these brands before.


----------



## gemstone (Sep 11, 2013)

> I have noticed that lots of people are receiving box 7. Â I wonder if they had a lot of those products. Â My 2nd account finally updated and I'm getting box 1. Â I am so excited for this box! Â https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1Â  I seem to be getting the nail polish in the same color in both boxes, I may trade or gift one of them. Â Now if only my shipping would update so I would have some idea when I'm getting all my wonderful products!


 That is just the main box page link, not your box number! You maybe got box 1 but there is a good chance you didn't! (Scroll down and click the small picture of this months box)


----------



## Xiang (Sep 11, 2013)

Wow, it's been 4 days since i got my tracking info for one of my boxes and it still says tracking is unavailable. 6 days if i count Saturday and Sunday. =(


----------



## gemstone (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Xiang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Wow, it's been 4 days since i got my tracking info for one of my boxes and it still says tracking is unavailable. 6 days if i count Saturday and Sunday. =(

maybe try copying and pasting the tracking into usps? sometimes upsmi is wonky


----------



## Loladevil (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *evlady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My box arrived!



Spoiler












 
I recieved this box as well, I am so disappointed, crummy blister pack of CC cream that won't even achieve one application and the coastal scents colors I got were horrid gold and orange colors that look clownish on my pasty pale complexion.


----------



## meaganola (Sep 11, 2013)

About sticky lip gloss: The absolute non-stickiest one I have ever tried is benefit Ultra Plush lip gloss in Dandelion. Seriously, I have stickier lip *balm*. I think it might be silicone-based instead of petroleum. ModelCo Party Proof lipstick is sticky and gummy compared to this stuff. it's just slick and smooth. I have to talk myself out of getting it in another shade every time I'm in Sephora.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

About sticky lip gloss: The absolute non-stickiest one I have ever tried is benefit Ultra Plush lip gloss in Dandelion. Seriously, I have stickier lip *balm*. I think it might be silicone-based instead of petroleum. ModelCo Party Proof lipstick is sticky and gummy compared to this stuff. it's just slick and smooth. I have to talk myself out of getting it in another shade every time I'm in Sephora.

The new Marc Jacobs glosses at Sephora are not sticky at all either.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
The new Marc Jacobs glosses at Sephora are not sticky at all either.

I thought the Naked Princess lipglosses that BB sent out in like November of last year were not sticky. They also smelled really good haha


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 11, 2013)

Annoyed that I'm getting box 41. I don't have any damn hair and half of my box consists of hair products. I already got the nipple balm in a pick two so the only redeeming thing in the entire box is the purple nail polish. The only thing I checked off for hair is that it is too short for a ponytail and by my profile pics you can see how short that is lol.


----------



## QueenJane (Sep 11, 2013)

take a look at the swap page--there are quite a few of use (myself included) that got duplicate boxes and are looking to do whole box trades  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote:

Originally Posted by *R8RJenn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I get 2 boxes and this month they are the exact same box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />    Will they do anything if I tell them?


----------



## nicepenguins (Sep 11, 2013)

> I recieved this box as well, I am so disappointed, crummy blister pack of CC cream that won't even achieve one application and the coastal scents colors I got were horrid gold and orange colors that look clownish on my pasty pale complexion.


 Yeah that box is kind of hit and miss, with wipes and a few single-use items. If the colors pf the other items don't work for you it is pretty bad.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 11, 2013)

So here are my boxes this month not too excited about anything. I wish I would have gotten different color polishes. Main account: BB49  2nd account: BB44 I forgot to add no tracking updates for either account.


----------



## susanleia (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Not sure of the number, but for my first ever Birchbox, I'm getting:

RUFFIAN nail lacquer Dr. Jart+ Premium Beauty Balm SPF 45 Dr. Lipp Original Nipple Balm for Lips Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Shampoo Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Condition
Not interested in the lip balm but the other things sound ok. I haven't tried any of these brands before. 

I'm getting the same. I'm not super excited, but like you said I haven't tried these brands before. And at least no foil packets!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 11, 2013)

> maybe try copying and pasting the tracking into usps? sometimes upsmi is wonky


 Sadly nothing on usps either. I'll give them another day before i email them. I got tracking for both of my boxes on the same day and received my other box yesterday already.


----------



## gemstone (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Annoyed that I'm getting box 41. I don't have any damn hair and half of my box consists of hair products. I already got the nipple balm in a pick two so the only redeeming thing in the entire box is the purple nail polish. The only thing I checked off for hair is that it is too short for a ponytail and by my profile pics you can see how short that is lol.

Unfortunately, most women who have hair too short for a pony tail still have longer hair than your's and can use hairspray/conditioning masks.

Hopefully you can trade those items?


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 11, 2013)

> Unfortunately, most women who have hair too short for a pony tail still have longer hair than your's and can use hairspray/conditioning masks. Hopefully you can trade those items?


 Yup probably a box trade minus the nail polish. I'm going to ask bb how to tweak my profile to get less hair products, lower my age to a tween to get more makeup, especially since the hair section is unchecked. Hopefully my next box won't be hair heavy either. I really want the mally products.


----------



## jkfinl (Sep 11, 2013)

> I got one of my boxes! ... the one I never receivedÂ a shipping notif for (yet) and didn't load the weight until yesterday. I also received a coupon. it's 3YEAR30 for everything at http://birchbox.com/favorites, no expiration date on the card also, the mereadesso creamÂ _isÂ _actually the full travel size $28 for 12mL. but the full size is $120 for 50mL so that's actually more expensive ($28.80 for 12mL).  the back has a latch so it's not a real foil and you can actually use it multiple times. despite not being super happy with the products, this is a pretty high value box (worth $40+)


 Yeh, that's one of the products I'm getting. The Mereadesso cream. I wasn't excited about it either, since I already have a moisturizer that I use, but it'll be fun to see if this cream is worth the huge price tag.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yup probably a box trade minus the nail polish. I'm going to ask bb how to tweak my profile to get less hair products, lower my age to a tween to get more makeup, especially since the hair section is unchecked. Hopefully my next box won't be hair heavy either. I really want the mally products.

I feel like pretty much everyone got hair stuff this month. I don't mind getting hair stuff once in a while since it means I get hair stuff without really paying for it, but I really would like it once every 2-3 months :S nothing you can do. I haven't been getting skincare stuff either even though I asked for it


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jkfinl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yeh, that's one of the products I'm getting. The Mereadesso cream. I wasn't excited about it either, since I already have a moisturizer that I use, but it'll be fun to see if this cream is worth the huge price tag.

LOL I like how a lot of our reactions are like "Well I'm not super excited about it, but I guess since it's expensive, okay!!!" lol


----------



## jkfinl (Sep 11, 2013)

> LOL I like how a lot of our reactions are like "Well I'm not super excited about it, but I guess since it's expensive, okay!!!" lol


 It's fun to try new products, I would otherwise not get to try  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jkfinl (Sep 11, 2013)

Is there a birchbox swap thread for September?


----------



## elizabethrose (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jkfinl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Is there a birchbox swap thread for September?

 Yes ma'am!  https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/137712/birchbox-swap-september-2013


----------



## thinkpink7l7 (Sep 11, 2013)

> Looks like I'm getting Box 7:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Still really annoyed about my shipping. Got my clicky truck on Thursday and shipping confirmation email on Friday, but no shipping information was available. Shipping info finally showed up overnight: 

 Seriously, why send a shipping confirmation Friday if my package wasn't even dropped off for processing until Monday night? I live in DC, so I should receive this sooner than Sept. 16, but I'm seriously annoyed. I have the same. But USPS says it's out for delivery now!


----------



## BagLady (Sep 11, 2013)

Both of my boxes are scheduled to be delivered today.(YAY)  Of course they are exactly the same! (BOO)

And why aren't any of you putting up your Caudalie makeup removers and hand lotions up for swap.






I NEED them in my life!!


----------



## Charity1217 (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So here are my boxes this month not too excited about anything. I wish I would have gotten different color polishes.

Main account:
BB49 


2nd account:
BB44

I forgot to add no tracking updates for either account.
I love the Paula's Choice RESIST BHA 9.  I bought the same size vial and you only use a tiny amount so it last a long time.  I really wanted to get another in my bag.


----------



## invisiblebike (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jkfinl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Is there a birchbox swap thread for September?

speaking of swaps, what kind of packaging do you recommend for swapped items and how do you typically ship it?


----------



## invisiblebike (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Charity1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love the Paula's Choice RESIST BHA 9.  I bought the same size vial and you only use a tiny amount so it last a long time.  I really wanted to get another in my bag.

i'm glad to see PC products are getting sampled in Birchbox. I have a bunch of samples I ordered directly from PC after becoming OBSESSED with the beautypedia -- lots of impressive research. It leads me to believe they would go the extra mile to produce truly irritant free skincare products.


----------



## BagLady (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Charity1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love the Paula's Choice RESIST BHA 9.  I bought the same size vial and you only use a tiny amount so it last a long time.  I really wanted to get another in my bag.

I just recently received some Paula's Choice samples. I'm looking forward to trying them out. I've heard great things about their skincare.


----------



## Reason (Sep 11, 2013)

I have a question  is the color of the Ruffin nail polish they show in your box the color that you get?


----------



## spmblueeyez (Sep 11, 2013)

Welp, my accounts updated, I'm getting boxes 35 and 48. Kinda excited about that even though I really wanted that Benefit gloss....I guess I'll have to order from Sephora. I'm getting two different polishes, but also two hair sprays. Meh. Ohwell, I'm mostly happy, and it could be worse  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JimmyJazz (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Annoyed that I'm getting box 41. *I don't have any damn hair and half of my box consists of hair products. *I already got the nipple balm in a pick two so the only redeeming thing in the entire box is the purple nail polish. The only thing I checked off for hair is that it is too short for a ponytail and by my profile pics you can see how short that is lol.

Quene - I hope you don't mind, but your post prompted me to write to BB about including an option for those who have super short hair/ no hair at all. All hair types should be included.

I have seen on other forums that ladies who have been going through chemo or have other medical issues that cause loss of hair (alopecia) that get these sub boxes to help them get through a tough time. A good friend of my husband's just had to shave her beautiful mane off because of chemo causing the hair to break off. She expressed how difficult and surreal it was to have it shaved off.  These ladies have also prompted me to write to BB as well.

Who needs to be reminded of what they are lacking when it is _not their choice._


----------



## tasertag (Sep 11, 2013)

> speaking of swaps, what kind of packaging do you recommend for swapped items and how do you typically ship it?


 Depends on the item. If it's bigger I might just reuse the birchbox packaging but normally I use an envelope and try to wrap it really well so it won't break. I've received from others reused bubble envelopes. I ship using USPS and always with tracking though I accidentally threw out the numbers once.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Sep 11, 2013)

BH on HauteLook


----------



## AshleyK (Sep 11, 2013)

Question to everyone that got box 5: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb5

What color was your eye shadow? I got Butterfly Garden, but it does not seem to be what's pictured below...



Spoiler


----------



## jkfinl (Sep 11, 2013)

> Depends on the item. If it's bigger I might just reuse the birchbox packaging but normally I use an envelope and try to wrap it really well so it won't break. I've received from others reused bubble envelopes. I ship using USPS and always with tracking though I accidentally threw out the numbers once.


 Thanks for the info. I was wondering the same thing about swaps.


----------



## paralegalatl (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm getting box 7. Kinda nice, but I'm so tired of getting BB/CC Cream!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Quene - I hope you don't mind, but your post prompted me to write to BB about including an option for those who have super short hair/ no hair at all. All hair types should be included.

I have seen on other forums that ladies who have been going through chemo or have other medical issues that cause loss of hair (alopecia) that get these sub boxes to help them get through a tough time. A good friend of my husband's just had to shave her beautiful mane off because of chemo causing the hair to break off. She expressed how difficult and surreal it was to have it shaved off.  These ladies have also prompted me to write to BB as well.

Who needs to be reminded of what they are lacking when it is _not their choice._ 

This is a good point. Hair products weren't too much of a problem a year or so ago, but it seems like Birchbox has made hair products a regular thing (10 of my boxes since december have had hair products).

But I just don't see how these bigger subs can ever get to the point where they can totally exclude certain items for people due to health concerns (people with food allergies too). There's no way to make sure someone isn't just taking advantage of the system on their profile so they won't get a certain product they don't want/like (unless they ask for proof which would obviously be invasive and weird).


----------



## magictodo (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *thinkpink7l7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I have the same. But USPS says it's out for delivery now!

Aurgh, mine says shipping info has been sent to USPS at Dulles. Shipping gods, hurry it up!


----------



## JimmyJazz (Sep 11, 2013)

kawaiimeows: I totally see your point, however, maybe decrease the number of variations could help with that. OR like how they did the perfume option, they can do this for hair products as well. Just an idea.  I know that there is no perfect way of doing this.  I just kinda feel for those who don't have a choice and want to feel pretty too.


----------



## bluemustang (Sep 11, 2013)

> FINALLY! Clicky truck and Box #27!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm happy. I dig green nail polish, I've never tried Dr. Jart anything, and I yearn for big, Jersey hair. What's not to love?


 Box twins (for my main account). I'm happy to get this too, I love the Amika hair oil, I hope this smells the same!


----------



## jkfinl (Sep 11, 2013)

> I have a questionÂ  is the color of the Ruffin nail polish they show in your box the color that you get?


 So far I think yes.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  kawaiimeows: I totally see your point, however, maybe decrease the number of variations could help with that. OR like how they did the perfume option, they can do this for hair products as well. Just an idea.  I know that there is no perfect way of doing this.  I just kinda feel for those who don't have a choice and want to feel pretty too.

Yeah I agree. I'm curious to know how closely they're actually following that perfume limitation thing though because I've asked for more perfume since they added that option and haven't received perfume since January. I'm hoping they all haven't been going to people who don't want them!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yeah I agree. I'm curious to know how closely they're actually following that perfume limitation thing though because I've asked for more perfume since they added that option and haven't received perfume since January. I'm hoping they all haven't been going to people who don't want them!

Other than the one from January, I got two more... so lol! I guess they're doing things to spite people!!

It does say "send me no more than 6 a year" which is still a lot.  that's still every other month, which is al ot of perfume samples to get


----------



## basementsong (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yeah I agree. I'm curious to know how closely they're actually following that perfume limitation thing though because I've asked for more perfume since they added that option and haven't received perfume since January. I'm hoping they all haven't been going to people who don't want them!
I updated my profile to the "I'd prefer no more than 6 perfume samples/year" option and I haven't received perfume since May! The last one I got was the Marc Jacobs Fabulous, which I didn't personally care for. Of course, I received the Taylor Swift and Juicy perfumes (glad to get those out of the way!!) and the one perfume sample from BB I got that I L-O-V-E is the Jouer rollerball! Just wish the scent lasted longer on me. However, I got the sample of the Jouer last November, and even though it looks teeny I *still *have like half of it left! And I use it a lot.

I wish I'd get the Folle de Joie or something from Atelier Cologne since they both seem so well received here! But of course changing my preference to less perfume has left me with none samples in my past four boxed. Duh!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *basementsong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I updated my profile to the "I'd prefer no more than 6 perfume samples/year" option and I haven't received perfume since May! The last one I got was the Marc Jacobs Fabulous, which I didn't personally care for. Of course, I received the Taylor Swift and Juicy perfumes (glad to get those out of the way!!) and the one perfume sample from BB I got that I L-O-V-E is the Jouer rollerball! Just wish the scent lasted longer on me. However, I got the sample of the Jouer last November, and even though it looks teeny I *still *have like half of it left! And I use it a lot.

I wish I'd get the Folle de Joie or something from Atelier Cologne since they both seem so well received here! But of course changing my preference to less perfume has left me with none samples in my past four boxed. Duh!





the atelier scents are AMAZING. very mature and seductive, so different from the taylor swift and juicy perfumes. kind of reminded me of juliette has a gun. i'd love to get more of either of those brands!


----------



## thebeverley3 (Sep 11, 2013)

Anyone remember the discount codes for the Harvey Prince?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *thebeverley3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Anyone remember the discount codes for the Harvey Prince?

I know one was *TRYFLIRT *i think there might have been one other TRY____ combination that worked.


----------



## dressupthedog (Sep 11, 2013)

I used TRYFLING a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Antidentite (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
the atelier scents are AMAZING. very mature and seductive, so different from the taylor swift and juicy perfumes. kind of reminded me of juliette has a gun. i'd love to get more of either of those brands! 


I agree that the Atelier scents are amazing but their lasting power isn't very good.  I have the sampler set and a full sized Orange Sanguine (that i loooove)  but the smell is gone in less than an hour.  I spray it in the morning to wake me up, I just wished it lasted longer.  My friend agrees, shes obessed with Vanilla Intensee and says it doesn't last more than an hour.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

I agree that the Atelier scents are amazing but their lasting power isn't very good.  I have the sampler set and a full sized Orange Sanguine (that i loooove)  but the smell is gone in less than an hour.  I spray it in the morning to wake me up, I just wished it lasted longer.  My friend agrees, shes obessed with Vanilla Intensee and says it doesn't last more than an hour. 

I've tried the rose and the patchouli ones, and I'll agree that the staying power wasn't that long. Maybe a few hours, and then after that it was very very faint. I think that's the main reason I haven't ordered one because they're so expensive.


----------



## celiajuno (Sep 11, 2013)

I have not had perfume since January either even though I have the "Awesome I can't get enough" checked.  I do not have makeup checked but if they are sampling lipstick or lip gloss it will be in my box. In the 23 months I have been subscribed I have received 12 lip products. I like lip products but I would like a little variety. Come on Birchbox, mix it up a little. Send me some tea and perfume every once in a while.


----------



## PR Rosebud (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I know one was *TRYFLIRT *i think there might have been one other TRY____ combination that worked.

I also used TRYFLING a couple of weeks ago. Like she said above you can try TRY then the name. Also you can try WELCOME for free shipping. It would not let me use both though.


----------



## JimmyJazz (Sep 11, 2013)

Just got in from checking my mailbox - BB arrived.

Ruffian in Hedge Fund (which seems to be the popular color for those getting their boxes this week.)

Beauty Protector Shampoo and Conditioner - I look forward to using this

Mereadeso moisturizer - I am digging how they packaged this foil packet.  It smells really nice and feels great on the skin.  The price tag however makes me want to puke.

GlamNaural cream blushes - 3 small foil packets.  Tells you to apply sparingly.  My thoughts on the packaging - for something like this - a little jar would have been better. Let's face it - foil packets can totally either give you not enough or explode the product into your hand.  I will have to be very careful with this.


----------



## easybreezy (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *basementsong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I updated my profile to the "I'd prefer no more than 6 perfume samples/year" option and I haven't received perfume since May! The last one I got was the Marc Jacobs Fabulous, which I didn't personally care for. Of course, I received the Taylor Swift and Juicy perfumes (glad to get those out of the way!!) and the one perfume sample from BB I got that I L-O-V-E is the Jouer rollerball! Just wish the scent lasted longer on me. However, I got the sample of the Jouer last November, and even though it looks teeny I *still *have like half of it left! And I use it a lot.

I wish I'd get the Folle de Joie or something from Atelier Cologne since they both seem so well received here! But of course changing my preference to less perfume has left me with none samples in my past four boxed. Duh!





The last perfume sample I received was in February (my third Juicy brand one).  I checked off to receive less perfume samples, but I might change it to receive more since it seems like they are sending out much nicer ones recently.


----------



## thebeverley3 (Sep 11, 2013)

Thank you everyone for the codes. I just couldn't remember.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## luckyme502 (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


That is just the main box page link, not your box number! You maybe got box 1 but there is a good chance you didn't! (Scroll down and click the small picture of this months box)


----------



## Squidling (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Annoyed that I'm getting box 41. I don't have any damn hair and half of my box consists of hair products. I already got the nipple balm in a pick two so the only redeeming thing in the entire box is the purple nail polish. The only thing I checked off for hair is that it is too short for a ponytail and by my profile pics you can see how short that is lol.
 Oh man. There should be another short hair option. "Too short for a ponytail" is a touch vague. I think your chances of trading the hair stuff are great this go around since so many people got box dupes.


----------



## Charity1217 (Sep 11, 2013)

> I have not had perfume since January either even though I have the "Awesome I can't get enough" checked.Â  *I do not have makeup checked but if they are sampling lipstick or lip gloss it will be in my box. In the 23 months I have been subscribed I have received 12 lip products*. I like lip products but I would like a little variety. Come on Birchbox, mix it up a little. Send me some tea and perfume every once in a while.


 I am the opposite. I have makeup checked and would love to get every lip product they send out but I almost never get them.


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Quene - I hope you don't mind, but your post prompted me to write to BB about including an option for those who have super short hair/ no hair at all. All hair types should be included.

I have seen on other forums that ladies who have been going through chemo or have other medical issues that cause loss of hair (alopecia) that get these sub boxes to help them get through a tough time. A good friend of my husband's just had to shave her beautiful mane off because of chemo causing the hair to break off. She expressed how difficult and surreal it was to have it shaved off.  These ladies have also prompted me to write to BB as well.

Who needs to be reminded of what they are lacking when it is _not their choice._ 
aww thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That's the point that I'm trying to get across with the "too short for a ponytail" hair.  There are women out there with hair (or lack of) like Sinead O'Connor, me with just a teeny bit of hair, women with short hair like Halle Berry and then women with bobs (i.e. salt n pepa in the 80s) with hair long enough for hair samples but too short for a ponytail.  I am glad that they added this option but it needs a little bit more tweaking, especially since i got a twistband recently -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pink65419 (Sep 11, 2013)

is there any one on here that can help me? I can't seem to post images or anything?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Charity1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I am the opposite. I have makeup checked and would love to get every lip product they send out but I almost never get them.

Same. I'm thinking about unchecking it BAHA.


----------



## MissRoe (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have noticed that lots of people are receiving box 7.  I wonder if they had a lot of those products.  My 2nd account finally updated and I'm getting box 1.  I am so excited for this box!  https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1  I seem to be getting the nail polish in the same color in both boxes, I may trade or gift one of them.  Now if only my shipping would update so I would have some idea when I'm getting all my wonderful products!

yes, I wonder why there are SO many people getting box #7. I, myself was lucky enough to get 3 of them this month...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pink65419* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

is there any one on here that can help me? I can't seem to post images or anything?

Hi pink. If you have a photo saved to your computer, you can add a photo by clicking the "insert" image icon (to the left of the film reel one) in the text editor box, clicking upload files, finding the file you would like to add, selecting the size you would like to make it, and then hitting submit.

If there's something with that that isn't working right let me know and I can try to help you!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Sep 11, 2013)

> is there any one on here that can help me? I can't seem to post images or anything?


 I have to switch over to the mobile site to post pics on MUT. It's a button/link at the bottom of the page. Mobile won't let me see the links in people's signatures, but it lets me post pics directly from my gallery on my phone.


----------



## pink65419 (Sep 11, 2013)

Ok thanks I think this might help.


----------



## IMDawnP (Sep 11, 2013)

I am obsessing way too much in wanting the Hedge Fund polish. I almost bought another brand in a similar color just because. Here's hoping the box with the polish is waiting for me when I get home tonight...


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *IMDawnP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am obsessing way too much in wanting the Hedge Fund polish. I almost bought another brand in a similar color just because. Here's hoping the box with the polish is waiting for me when I get home tonight...

did you check the September Swap list? i think there's a couple people on there with Hedge Fund!


----------



## IMDawnP (Sep 11, 2013)

No, I'm new here and just learning the ropes. I will check it out though if the polish I end up with isn't one I want to keep. Thank you!


----------



## nicepenguins (Sep 11, 2013)

I have gotten two or three perfumes since January and I checked the no perfumes option.


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 11, 2013)

No perfumes for me since they made that option and I hope it stays that way.


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 11, 2013)

I have only gotten 1 perfume ever since November, and I have the no more than 6/year option selected (or whatever it is).  I would actually love to get a perfume every month if I could only get fruity scents, but since I cant I just picked to send me less perfumes.  The same beef that people have about perfumes I have in an opposite way with face makeup.  I would love to get foundation, bb/cc cream, concealer, powder etc. samples but I have never gotten one.  It is what it is and for me, it works in their favor because I just spend more $ in the shop to get what I wanted.


----------



## queenofperil (Sep 11, 2013)

I guess maybe I'm more particular about scents than I thought. From Harvey Prince I've tried Fling, Flirt, Skinny Chic (which now has a different name), Yogini, and Hello. The only one I thought was even remotely okay was Skinny Chic. Even then, I wound up not caring for it too much after I wore it. I've tried the Rose and Orange Atelier Colognes, and both of them made me gag. I've gotten most of the Juicy fragrances from Birchbox, and the only one I liked (and bought) was Couture La La. That one actually smelled like Clinique's Happy perfume, and it didn't smell as young and sweet. I've really been enjoying Chloe lately, but even that had to kinda grow on me.


----------



## eeks1990 (Sep 11, 2013)

receiving  box 17: pretty excited about everything in the box, except the jart, only because I don't wear any type of foundation.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 11, 2013)

Another day, another no box.

I really do not understand what is going on.

the one I'm waiting on:





That's great...except I'm not living in Capitol Heights??? WTF this is the account I've _had _and it delivered to this address fine last month.

This is the one that loaded 2  days later, but somehow by passed all the random misplacement BS and showed up yesterday.





*facedesk* DO NOT UNDERSTAND UPS MI???


----------



## evildrporkchop (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *eeks1990* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



receiving  box 17: pretty excited about everything in the box, except the jart, only because I don't wear any type of foundation.

That's a nice one! I have two subscriptions and both are bleh. I'm hoping the Birchbox Local event will make up for it tomorrow.


----------



## pink65419 (Sep 11, 2013)

what color nail polish have people been getting in box 9?




https://www.makeuptalk.com/content/type/61/id/209431/width/350/height/700'&gt;https://www.makeuptalk.com/content/type/61/id/209431/width/350/height/700[/img]



https://www.makeuptalk.com/content/type/61/id/209431/width/350/height/700[/img]


----------



## Glitterazzi (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
yes, I wonder why there are SO many people getting box #7. I, myself was lucky enough to get 3 of them this month... 





I'm getting box #7 as well, and I'm not really psyched about anything in my box except the lipgloss.  I hate the color orange but at least it's a change from the six, yes, six blue/green polishes BB has sent me in the last year.  I have makeup checked off as the thing I can't get enough of and yet I see others getting boxes with mascara and lipsticks and I don't seem to get any of that stuff.  Also, I have oily skin and I have never received a product for my skin type in the almost two years I've been a subscriber.  They keep sending me moisturizers for dry skin.  My biggest beef is that they are starting to send me single use samples, which I don't consider deluxe at all.  I sent them a message after receiving another blister pack last month and they literally said "Big things sometimes come in small packages".  I don't know what to do because my profile is exactly what I am and what I want.  How should I switch it up?  Do I put acne as a concern so that I'll get things appropriate for my skin type even though I don't have acne?

Overall, I really like BB, but since they updated that profile, my boxes are getting worse.  I'm looking to switch to Wantable, but I'm not sure if it's worth the $36, especially since a lot of people complain that they receive the same brands over and over.  That's one of the reasons I canceled SS.


----------



## McMacy (Sep 11, 2013)

Hey guys! I'm sorry to ask this but this is only my second month! How do you figure out your box number?


----------



## daniellerose (Sep 11, 2013)

> Another day, another no box. I really do not understand what is going on. the one I'm waiting on:
> 
> That's great...except I'm not living in Capitol Heights??? WTF this is the account I've _hadÂ _and it delivered to this address fine last month. This is the one that loaded 2 Â days later, but somehow by passed all the random misplacement BS and showed up yesterday.
> 
> *facedesk* DO NOT UNDERSTAND UPS MI???


 I really do not understand it either!! My package went to Fontana, CA on Monday like it always does. For the 6 months that I've been with birchbox, it always arrives the next day once it's there (Fontana is 20 mins away from me). However, it didn't arrive yesterday or today! Instead it went to a city 50 minutes away from there. AND it went there on MONDAY and has stayed there :/. I'm just way too excited for this month's box that I'm being impatient but c'mon!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ariana077 (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *eeks1990* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



receiving  box 17: pretty excited about everything in the box, except the jart, only because I don't wear any type of foundation.

Box twins! So excited about everything minus the Dr Jart in this box.  I can not fall in love with any BB/CC


----------



## ariana077 (Sep 11, 2013)

Not sure if anyone pointed this out, but they are now taunting us by making the generic upload pic for the ruffian polish to be purple (the least of which they sent out!)


----------



## queenofperil (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *daniellerose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I really do not understand it either!!

My package went to Fontana, CA on Monday like it always does. For the 6 months that I've been with birchbox, it always arrives the next day once it's there (Fontana is 20 mins away from me). However, it didn't arrive yesterday or today! Instead it went to a city 50 minutes away from there. AND it went there on MONDAY and has stayed there :/. I'm just way too excited for this month's box that I'm being impatient but c'mon!





I live maybe 40 minutes away from Fontucky, I mean, uh, Fontana, so when it gets there I know my box is close to me. My shipping page hasn't updated since the 8th, and I never even got a shipping notification. Kinda weird.


----------



## QueenJane (Sep 11, 2013)

Ok so both my boxes are at my house...what are the chances that BB messed up and really DIDN'T send me the same ones....


----------



## daniellerose (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I live maybe 40 minutes away from Fontucky, I mean, uh, Fontana, so when it gets there I know my box is close to me. My shipping page hasn't updated since the 8th, and I never even got a shipping notification. Kinda weird.

LOL, okay so I'm not the only one having box issues. Mine hasn't updated since the 9th...my delivery date is the 12th so I'll wait until then for it to show up. Usually it arrives early which is why I was expecting it. A few months back I never received a shipping notification and my box ended up coming on time. I've noticed that sometimes people don't get the e-mails for some reason.


----------



## jannie135 (Sep 11, 2013)

And I didn't get the golden ticket to the chocolate factory... should I gift myself a box and try to win it that way? lol


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *daniellerose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
LOL, okay so I'm not the only one having box issues. Mine hasn't updated since the 9th...my delivery date is the 12th so I'll wait until then for it to show up. Usually it arrives early which is why I was expecting it. A few months back I never received a shipping notification and my box ended up coming on time. I've noticed that sometimes people don't get the e-mails for some reason. 

It's weird because the one that was already delivered had (and is still showing lol) a projected date of the 14th. The UPS MI and USPS times differ from one day. I hope they didn't actually lose my box ugh :


----------



## saidfreeze (Sep 11, 2013)

> receivingÂ  box 17: pretty excited about everything in the box, except the jart, only because I don't wear any type of foundation.


 Same box! I love it. Even the bb cream- I use the black label detox and found this one to be much lighter- which for me is a good thing. Although I'm bummed that the amika doesn't smell like much. Maybe it's just the blowout spray? Edited some funny autocorrects


----------



## simplyatomic (Sep 11, 2013)

So my box arrived today. The sea spray spilled all over the box ugh. And they forgot to add my golden ticket haha


----------



## bonita22 (Sep 11, 2013)

Got box 27




The beauty protector shampoo &amp; conditioner smell just like the beauty protector. Can't wait to try it out. Ruffian nail polish in Hedgefund is a nice color. The Glamnatural blush is super small but there's three foil packets so that's nice I guess. Mereadesso moisturizer is a foil packet but its a nice size. &amp; it's resealable which is a plus.


----------



## queenofperil (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got box 27




The beauty protector shampoo &amp; conditioner smell just like the beauty protector. Can't wait to try it out.
Ruffian nail polish in Hedgefund is a nice color.
The Glamnatural blush is super small but there's three foil packets so that's nice I guess.
Mereadesso moisturizer is a foil packet but its a nice size. &amp; it's resealable which is a plus.

That's the box I'm getting. Looks a little disappointing, tbh. Oh well.


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 11, 2013)

So bb responded to my concern about hair products for people with little to no hair and said that they gave it to me because my hair needs hold. Um no. My hair doesn't move in the wind. When I had a curly fro my hair didn't need hold either. I'll just pass on some of my samples to my coworkers. *sigh*


----------



## Playedinloops (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So bb responded to my concern about hair products for people with little to no hair and said that they gave it to me because my hair needs hold. Um no. My hair doesn't move in the wind. When I had a curly fro my hair didn't need hold either. I'll just pass on some of my samples to my coworkers. *sigh*

Wow that's a terrible excuse. Just own up to the fact that profiles aren't perfect and say you'll pass the feedback on or that they are working on it or something. This really annoys me!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Wow that's a terrible excuse. Just own up to the fact that profiles aren't perfect and say you'll pass the feedback on or that they are working on it or something. This really annoys me! 

Yeah there's really no denying that the profiles are a crapshoot. My boxes used to be a pretty accurate reflection of my profile but once they started adding TONS more variations it's like I got lost in the shuffle. I don't care too much because I'm pretty low maintenance, but I wish they would get rid of the facade. I'm thinking about deleting my profile completely to see if I get more variation.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So bb responded to my concern about hair products for people with little to no hair and said that they gave it to me because my hair needs hold. Um no. My hair doesn't move in the wind. When I had a curly fro my hair didn't need hold either. I'll just pass on some of my samples to my coworkers. *sigh*

Hahaha why am I not suprised BB would respond that way..


----------



## daniellerose (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
It's weird because the one that was already delivered had (and is still showing lol) a projected date of the 14th. The UPS MI and USPS times differ from one day. I hope they didn't actually lose my box ugh :

That is weird!! It should have updated that it was delivered...hoping your other box isn't lost and that it arrives soon!!


----------



## lexxies22 (Sep 11, 2013)

> Question to everyone that got box 5: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/september-2013/september-2013-bb5 What color was your eye shadow? I got Butterfly Garden, but it does not seem to be what's pictured below...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I'm supposed to get that box tmrw. Box twin. I've never had coastal scenes shadows. So I'm curious to see.


----------



## eternalsnshine1 (Sep 11, 2013)

Has anyone gotten any other color of Ruffian polish besides the Hedgefund?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *eternalsnshine1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone gotten any other color of Ruffian polish besides the Hedgefund?

Yes, I got Fox Hunt and I'm pretty sure some people got Delirium.


----------



## Glitterazzi (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So bb responded to my concern about hair products for people with little to no hair and said that they gave it to me because my hair needs hold. Um no. My hair doesn't move in the wind. When I had a curly fro my hair didn't need hold either. I'll just pass on some of my samples to my coworkers. *sigh*
"We hope you can still enjoy anyway even though it in no way matches your profile!" is the typical BB response.  I'm tired of them never taking responsibility for anything.  Sorry to be so negative today, but I just went through a miserable customer support experience with them and I'm still ticked off about it.


----------



## MissRoe (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Glitterazzi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  "We hope you can still enjoy anyway even though it in no way matches your profile!" is the typical BB response.  I'm tired of them never taking responsibility for anything.  Sorry to be so negative today, but I just went through a miserable customer support experience with them and I'm still ticked off about it.

I just got off of the phone with them too. They must have some unhappy customers calling because the girl I spoke with seemed uninterested and bothered with what I had to say. Seriously, CRICKETS....

It's a shame because I normally have the most upbeat and positive conversations with them.


----------



## jannie135 (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yeah there's really no denying that the profiles are a crapshoot. My boxes used to be a pretty accurate reflection of my profile but once they started adding TONS more variations it's like I got lost in the shuffle. I don't care too much because I'm pretty low maintenance, but I wish they would get rid of the facade. I'm thinking about deleting my profile completely to see if I get more variation.

I have two boxes and on my second account it's pretty blank and I get better stuff in that box usually.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I have two boxes and on my second account it's pretty blank and I get better stuff in that box usually. 

well now i can't wait! i just signed up for a second account too just for another ruffian polish too so i'm hoping there will be a few things that i wanted to try but didn't get in it.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *daniellerose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I really do not understand it either!!

My package went to Fontana, CA on Monday like it always does. For the 6 months that I've been with birchbox, it always arrives the next day once it's there (Fontana is 20 mins away from me). However, it didn't arrive yesterday or today! Instead it went to a city 50 minutes away from there. AND it went there on MONDAY and has stayed there :/. I'm just way too excited for this month's box that I'm being impatient but c'mon!





I live maybe 40 minutes away from Fontucky, I mean, uh, Fontana, so when it gets there I know my box is close to me. My shipping page hasn't updated since the 8th, and I never even got a shipping notification. Kinda weird.

 We went to rock the bells this weekend and drove through Fontana... I have a friend who is so stoked about being from Fontana and reps it so hard so for some reason I was excited to see it... yeah not exciting.


----------



## MissRoe (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
well now i can't wait! i just signed up for a second account too just for another ruffian polish too so i'm hoping there will be a few things that i wanted to try but didn't get in it.

Kawaii-

 I'm trying to make a trade list. Since you are a Supermoderator,(I'm imagining you have a cape and a cool mask), would you be able to PM me on how to do it??


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Kawaii-

 I'm trying to make a trade list. Since you are a Supermoderator,(I'm imagining you have a cape and a cool mask), would you be able to PM me on how to do it?? 

heheh, sure, i'll PM you :]


----------



## McMacy (Sep 11, 2013)

Has anyone heard of someone getting the Ruffian polish in red, naked or cire noir that are also available on the website?


----------



## elizabethrose (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *McMacy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Has anyone heard of someone getting the Ruffian polish in red, naked or cire noir that are also available on the website?

I'm 98% certain they're just sending out the Hedge Fund, Delirium, and Fox Hunt


----------



## LinaMingo (Sep 11, 2013)

So I painted my nails w/ the Hedge Fund ....hours later one nail peeled completely off...and nope I did not have one of those special base coats...I had magic nail strengthener on them....so far it has only happened to one...and it DID NOT happen last week when I used magic and Julep.  womp womp


----------



## elizabethrose (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LinaMingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I painted my nails w/ the Hedge Fund ....hours later one nail peeled completely off...and nope I did not have one of those special base coats...I had magic nail strengthener on them....so far it has only happened to one...and it DID NOT happen last week when I used magic and Julep.  womp womp

I don't wanna hear that!  I'm brutal to my nails and need them to last for a few days at least!  Even with the best quick drying top coats I just don't have time for tons of mani's a week!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LinaMingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I painted my nails w/ the Hedge Fund ....hours later one nail peeled completely off...and nope I did not have one of those special base coats...I had magic nail strengthener on them....so far it has only happened to one...and it DID NOT happen last week when I used magic and Julep.  womp womp

booooo. i haven't used my polish yet. i'm waiting to do a job interview i have on friday before i do anything to my nails. this polish has high standards to meet for me given its price point.


----------



## MissRoe (Sep 11, 2013)

I was about to place an order for some Amika from the BB "favorites" picks. I just hate to buy things from BB without a "pick two" or other little bonus item? Anybody else feel that way?? Those little extras spoiled me and I expect them every time!!


----------



## LinaMingo (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I don't wanna hear that!  I'm brutal to my nails and need them to last for a few days at least!  Even with the best quick drying top coats I just don't have time for tons of mani's a week!


Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
booooo. i haven't used my polish yet. i'm waiting to do a job interview i have on friday before i do anything to my nails. this polish has high standards to meet for me given its price point.

I was just about to come here and say i hope its a fluke when i looked at my nails and another one is gone....i didn't even feel it come off .... WOMP WOMP WOMP!!!  I dont wnat to paint my nails again!!!!!


----------



## gemstone (Sep 11, 2013)

> I was just about to come here and say i hope its a fluke when i looked at my nails and another one is gone....i didn't even feel it come off .... WOMP WOMP WOMP!!!Â  I dont wnat to paint my nails again!!!!!


 Did you use a rubberized base coat or wipe your nails off with alcohol before painting them? If I don't do this, any nail polish will just pop off like that for me!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LinaMingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


I was just about to come here and say i hope its a fluke when i looked at my nails and another one is gone....i didn't even feel it come off .... WOMP WOMP WOMP!!!  I dont wnat to paint my nails again!!!!!

wtffff, my color clubs have done that when i used a base or top coat (since they obviously weren't cc brand), so i just stopped using anything with them. when i do my nails with this polish with nothing else but the polish and see what happens.


----------



## Yeti (Sep 11, 2013)

> I was about to place an order for some Amika from the BB "favorites" picks. I just hate to buy things from BB without a "pick two" or other little bonus item? Anybody else feel that way?? Those little extras spoiled me and I expect them every time!!


 Yeah, I placed an order earlier today and it kind of felt like, this is it? There was a GWP code (Jouer blush with any full size Jouer purchase) but the item didn't show in my cart after I used the code so I don't know if it worked. Hope they bring back the pick twos very soon!


----------



## jmd252 (Sep 11, 2013)

I painted my nails with hedge fund last night - two coats each, no base coat and only a cheapy clear coat on top of my left hand (because I painted them late and didn't feel like waiting for the top coat to dry on my other hand, haha). No peeling, chipping, or flaking and the polish dried pretty quick. No complaints here so far!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DeSha (Sep 11, 2013)

My BB arrived today. I received box #1, which included the following:

Ruffian Polish in Hedge Fund
Benefit Ultra Plush Lip Gloss
Sienna Naturals Baobab Oil
Le Couvent des Minimes Hand Cream
BCBG Bon Genre perfume vial
 
Alas, no golden ticket. I did receive a coupon for 30% off anything from the Customer Faves shop. I will probably use that since I have some BB points to use. For those that like visuals, pic is below.
 



Spoiler



Here are the contents of the box:






Still on the fence about keeping BB. I will see how Ispy fairs this month. But one of these two will be cancelled. Both have been more "miss" than "hit" for me and I can take that $10/$20 and put it towards another sub box, lol.

Happy BB'ing and hope everyone gets their boxes in a timely fashion!


----------



## queenofperil (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Yeti* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yeah, I placed an order earlier today and it kind of felt like, this is it? There was a GWP code (Jouer blush with any full size Jouer purchase) but the item didn't show in my cart after I used the code so I don't know if it worked. Hope they bring back the pick twos very soon!

I want to order something, but I'm waiting until the pick two mystery pack thing is back in the shop. I hope they come back kinda soon. I don't want to keep putting off buying the Beauty Protector Spray.


----------



## KayEss (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

About sticky lip gloss: The absolute non-stickiest one I have ever tried is benefit Ultra Plush lip gloss in Dandelion. Seriously, I have stickier lip *balm*. I think it might be silicone-based instead of petroleum. ModelCo Party Proof lipstick is sticky and gummy compared to this stuff. it's just slick and smooth. I have to talk myself out of getting it in another shade every time I'm in Sephora.
Thank you for saying this! You made me feel way better (and more excited) about the Benefit gloss.


----------



## LadyK (Sep 11, 2013)

I have been looking into trading some items from my boxes but the more I read about trading/swapping the more confused I get.  Here are my main questions:

How do I make a trade list? 

Do I need to make a trade thread as well as a list?  (Are these the same thing?)

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## MissRoe (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Yeti* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yeah, I placed an order earlier today and it kind of felt like, this is it? There was a GWP code (Jouer blush with any full size Jouer purchase) but the item didn't show in my cart after I used the code so I don't know if it worked. Hope they bring back the pick twos very soon!

And I am just waiting and waiting for the Discovery Dash for this month.....I'm hoping they will have something other than "Yes to Blueberry towelettes", since I received three of them this month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LinaMingo (Sep 11, 2013)

And we have a third ....and in the time it took me to post this i was able to pull the rest off  w/ no effort.  should have just stuck w/ painting them the julep color i originally took out....just so happens that while i was in nail paining mode my BB came in the m ail.


----------



## jmd252 (Sep 11, 2013)

> And we have a third ....and in the time it took me to post this i was able to pull the rest offÂ  w/ no effort.Â  should have just stuck w/ painting them the julep color i originally took out....just so happens that while i was in nail paining mode my BB came in the m ail.


 I've had that happen with other polishes and I started swiping a quick cotton ball with nail polish remover over my nails before I paint them (not to remove old polish but just one last swipe to take off any dirt, grease, etc.) and it has seemed to help. I also firmly believe that some people have different reactions to different polishes so it could just be that the formula doesn't work well on your nails. I will keep checking for peeling, though - that's the worst! (And when it happens to me it usually peels a good bit of my nail off, too).


----------



## LinaMingo (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Did you use a rubberized base coat or wipe your nails off with alcohol before painting them? If I don't do this, any nail polish will just pop off like that for me!

I used





but its not a base coat.  I used it w/ Julep and the polish lasted a week until I just took it off today.  so IDK, maybe it just didn't like me.


----------



## LinaMingo (Sep 11, 2013)

Wait I remember, I used Julep cuticle pen this time and not last time....maybe that was the culprit.


----------



## linda37027 (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jmd252* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I painted my nails with hedge fund last night - two coats each, no base coat and only a cheapy clear coat on top of my left hand (because I painted them late and didn't feel like waiting for the top coat to dry on my other hand, haha). No peeling, chipping, or flaking and the polish dried pretty quick. No complaints here so far!





I painted mine with Hedge Fund this afternoon and so far they look great. I used Butter London base and top coat. It works well with everything. I love the gold shimmer! I thought the brush was easy to use.


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 11, 2013)

> Hahaha why am I not suprised BB would respond that way..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Word! I knew the response would be canned.


> "We hope you can still enjoy anyway even though it in no way matches your profile!" is the typical BB response.Â  I'm tired of them never taking responsibility for anything.Â  Sorry to be so negative today, but I just went through a miserable customer support experience with them and I'm still ticked off about it.


 Yeah it's a nice way of saying "suck it up". I don't mind shampoos, conditioners or masks but the spray is the item that annoyed me the most. Let's just say that I didn't shave my hair off for fun or to be edgy.


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 11, 2013)

This was the response they gave me via twitter direct message.


----------



## KayEss (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was about to place an order for some Amika from the BB "favorites" picks. I just hate to buy things from BB without a "pick two" or other little bonus item? Anybody else feel that way?? Those little extras spoiled me and I expect them every time!!
I emailed BB last night and asked if the pick two + flat iron with $75 purchase would be back in the shop anytime soon. I will report back with what I hear! I want to buy Folle de Joie but a Pick Two would sure take the sting out of it.


----------



## KayEss (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This was the response they gave me via twitter direct message.




Ugh, I hate that they responded that way! You don't need a mask...your hair isn't even long enough to be damaged, jeez! It's just such crap to try to act like it's still useful. And "hold?" Seriously? How the heck could that be useful for you?? They should have just said "we're so sorry you had to deal with that, there should be an option, and I'll pass that feedback along."


----------



## MrsYaYaMom (Sep 11, 2013)

Got my box 3 today.



Spoiler


----------



## queenofperil (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This was the response they gave me via twitter direct message.





What if you were bald? "Spray it on your scalp so that random various crap floating around in the air will stick to it before it dries. It will be like head decoration!"


----------



## nicepenguins (Sep 11, 2013)

Yeah they need a no hair option! What a lame response.


----------



## KayEss (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
What if you were bald? "Spray it on your scalp so that random various crap floating around in the air will stick to it before it dries. It will be like head decoration!"

She did say "no matter the length, you'll want to keep your hair hydrated!" It's never too early to moisturize, even if the hair hasn't come into existence yet!


----------



## easybreezy (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sarahmatz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Does this look like a proper sample or does it look shorted? I'm never sure whether the sample should actually come all the way filled up or not...it seems to be only half way filled




My sample looks like that as well.


----------



## natpen (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LinaMingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wait I remember, I used Julep cuticle pen this time and not last time....maybe that was the culprit.

That is definitely what caused it- I used my Julep cuticle pen last week and then painted my nail about 10 minutes later with my favorite Zoya; a day later I had an entire nail of polish pop off, and the rest followed suit within a day.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Sep 11, 2013)

Omg. Best thing I've read all day!! I wish they responded better -- I feel like one of those "Thanks! We'll pass along your feedback" generic answers would've felt less bad!



> What if you were bald? "Spray it on your scalp so that random various crap floating around in the air will stick to it before it dries. It will be like head decoration!"


----------



## mstlcmn (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *eternalsnshine1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone gotten any other color of Ruffian polish besides the Hedgefund?

I received Delirium in my box (Box 37)


----------



## Autym Henderson (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got box 27




The beauty protector shampoo &amp; conditioner smell just like the beauty protector. Can't wait to try it out.
Ruffian nail polish in Hedgefund is a nice color.
The Glamnatural blush is super small but there's three foil packets so that's nice I guess.
Mereadesso moisturizer is a foil packet but its a nice size. &amp; it's resealable which is a plus.

I received the same box today - it was ok, def not my favorite but there is always next month. Maybe I'll just add it all to my trade pile and get something totes awesome for it.


----------



## LinaMingo (Sep 11, 2013)

> That is definitely what caused it- I used my Julep cuticle pen last week and then painted my nail about 10 minutes later with my favorite Zoya; a day later I had an entire nail of polish pop off, and the rest followed suit within a day.Â


 Yup sure was the cuticle pen. I reprinted them in Hedge Fund and so far so good! Woo hoo. Now to go give julep a piece of my mind.


----------



## mstlcmn (Sep 11, 2013)

I was going to order one of the Favorites items (that had free shipping) with the 3YEAR30 code and it wanted to charge me shipping???


----------



## IMDawnP (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *eeks1990* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



receiving  box 17: pretty excited about everything in the box, except the jart, only because I don't wear any type of foundation.


I just received my box and it's 17 as well ! So happy since I wanted the Hedge Fund badly and is it a beauty. I'm Ok with the other items but yeh, this my third Dr. Jart that I will not use. I think that's all of them so hopefully I'm done. An option to opt out of 1 item type in your profile would go a long way to keeping the variety while giving each subscriber the tiniest bit of input on their box. I can see why they wouldn't want to go down that road though.

When my page loads the picture is correct but the purple polish is listed in the individual/review linked part at the bottom of the page. I wonder if this will be fixed in the next few days ? I've never had that happen before.


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 11, 2013)

> My sample looks like that as well.


 Oh lovely. That's coming in my hair sample box too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I love skincare but hopefully I have a decent sample to test


----------



## Babs (Sep 11, 2013)

The discovery dash is up. Picked up a coola and jr Watkins lavender balm. happy camper.


----------



## glamigirl (Sep 11, 2013)

what is discovery dash?


----------



## glamigirl (Sep 11, 2013)

nevermind...found it


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Babs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The discovery dash is up. Picked up a coola and jr Watkins lavender balm. happy camper.
link? i can't seem to find it.


----------



## LadyK (Sep 11, 2013)

It is showing me no items under discovery dash.  Can you post a link?


----------



## glamigirl (Sep 11, 2013)

^^i clicked on link and then it was gone"  think sold out. 

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/24-hour-discovery-dash


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *glamigirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ^^i clicked on link and then it was gone"  think sold out. 

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/24-hour-discovery-dash

they probably removed it because it hasn't launched yet, i doubt it would sell out before they even announce it.


----------



## easybreezy (Sep 11, 2013)

Can you let us know what the products and prices were?


----------



## glamigirl (Sep 11, 2013)

thanks, kawaii  i was going to say, dang these girls are quick!


----------



## LadyK (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
they probably removed it because it hasn't launched yet, i doubt it would sell out before they even announce it.
I think so too.  They usually send out an e-mail for those.  I hope the coola is up there.  I keep hoping to get it in my box but no luck.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Sep 11, 2013)

Earlier it said "coming soon" then I just clicked on one of the older discovery dash links that i got via email. It was the tan towelettes, JR Watkins hand and cuticle salve, thymes lotion, and something coola. Lip balm?



> they probably removed it because it hasn't launched yet, i doubt it would sell out before they even announce it.


----------



## lovepink (Sep 11, 2013)

I was going to post the pic BB had put on their instagram but they took it down!  It was JR Watkins things  in tins, some  things in bottles I could not tell what they were and I cannot remember the other thing. Sorry Guess I am not help at all!  Lol

Quote:

Originally Posted by *easybreezy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Can you let us know what the products and prices were?


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Sep 11, 2013)

Here ya go!


----------



## easybreezy (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks everyone!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Sep 11, 2013)

Dang! You're  good!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Here ya go!


----------



## glamigirl (Sep 11, 2013)

@lovepink:haha...

wondering how babs was able to purchase?


----------



## lovepink (Sep 11, 2013)

Magic!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote:

Originally Posted by *glamigirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @lovepink:haha...wondering how babs was able to purchase?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Here ya go!

thanks girl! good thing it's nothing i want or need! get to keep my money and points (for now)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
thanks girl! good thing it's nothing i want or need! get to keep my money and points (for now)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

haha same! you can easily get JR Watkins at target or walgreens -- and if you have say reward bucks or whatever they're called or walgreens points, you can save a quite a bit on those.  None of 'em seem particularly interesting. IMO the best one was the Balm Jovi!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
haha same! you can easily get JR Watkins at target or walgreens -- and if you have say reward bucks or whatever they're called or walgreens points, you can save a quite a bit on those.  None of 'em seem particularly interesting. IMO the best one was the Balm Jovi!

omg YES. i seriously ended up paying like $5 for the balm jovi and i STILL use it every day along side my nude'tude palette. come to think of it, i think that was the only discovery dash i've participated in.


----------



## glamigirl (Sep 11, 2013)

i thought the discovery dash items above were from august?  shouldn't it be different for the one coming up?

haha- im a little slow today...babs ordered from the old discovery dash that is actually still available if you click on the old link

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/24-hour-discovery-dash?utm_source=Sailthru&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;utm_term=070913_W_DiscoverDashSubs&amp;utm_campaign=080513_W_Subs_DD_REMINDER


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *glamigirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i thought the discovery dash items above were from august?  shouldn't it be different for the one coming up?

haha- im a little slow today...babs ordered from the old discovery dash that is actually still available if you click on the old link

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/featured/24-hour-discovery-dash?utm_source=Sailthru&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;utm_term=070913_W_DiscoverDashSubs&amp;utm_campaign=080513_W_Subs_DD_REMINDER

ahhh thanks for clarifying!


----------



## Babs (Sep 11, 2013)

Coola: http://www.birchbox.com/shop/coola-liplux-original

Cuticle Balm: http://www.birchbox.com/shop/jr-watkins-hand-salve

Lotion: http://www.birchbox.com/shop/thymes-body-lotion

I was able to pull this from my purchase history page.


----------



## glamigirl (Sep 11, 2013)

THERE YOU ARE, BABS!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gemstone (Sep 11, 2013)

Actually this was the discovery dash for august:


*Pixi Beauty Lip Brush Originally* $18, Now $11
*Tili Bags Large Collection Originally* $9.49, Now $6
*Etoile Nail Polish Originally* $18, Now $10
*Spornette Little Wonder Originally* $8, Now $5

If you stumble upon the items for the discovery dash before they have the chance to hide them, you can order it at the discounted price.  I ordered an etoile polish two weeks early for the discounted rate because I had put it in my cart before they hid it in the shop.  The ones you linked to are definitely new.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Actually this was the discovery dash for august:


*Pixi Beauty Lip Brush Originally* $18, Now $11
*Tili Bags Large Collection Originally* $9.49, Now $6
*Etoile Nail Polish Originally* $18, Now $10
*Spornette Little Wonder Originally* $8, Now $5

If you stumble upon the items for the discovery dash before they have the chance to hide them, you can order it at the discounted price.  I ordered an etoile polish two weeks early for the discounted rate because I had put it in my cart before they hid it in the shop.  The ones you linked to are definitely new.

ahhhhhh yup you're right. dang that feels like forever ago, i totally forgot about those hahah.


----------



## Babs (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *glamigirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  THERE YOU ARE, BABS!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

HI!! I missed your question earlier (as I was off shopping online again). I'm visiting your state in a week. uber excited.


----------



## LadyK (Sep 11, 2013)

Kinda sad the Coola is just a lip balm.  Nothing else in the dash for me.


----------



## lovepink (Sep 11, 2013)

They posted it on FB and apparently you can try and win the products.

  BIRCHBOX
Tomorrow morning we're launching our September Discovery Dash! And tonight we're giving our Facebook fans an exclusive sneak peek at the products we'll be offering at a sweet price for a limited time only. Want a chance to win them all? Like, share, and comment, and in the morning we'll choose one lucky winner!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They posted it on FB and apparently you can try and win the products.

  BIRCHBOX
Tomorrow morning we're launching our September Discovery Dash! And tonight we're giving our Facebook fans an exclusive sneak peek at the products we'll be offering at a sweet price for a limited time only. Want a chance to win them all? Like, share, and comment, and in the morning we'll choose one lucky winner! 



I need more lotion like I need more nail polish (ie I don't.) but I'll be damned if those lotion bottles aren't freakin' adorable.  




 curses on good branding


----------



## Babs (Sep 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I need more lotion like I need more nail polish (ie I don't.) but I'll be damned if those lotion bottles aren't freakin' adorable.  



 curses on good branding

Same! But I love all things lavender and it came in those vintage looking tins that I can reuse if/when I actually finish the product. That on top of the free shipping code, it was game over. I lost the battle.


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
What if you were bald? "Spray it on your scalp so that random various crap floating around in the air will stick to it before it dries. It will be like head decoration!"
lmfao!


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yeah they need a no hair option! What a lame response.
Yup.  It's a "sorry i'm not sorry but we got your $10 &amp; you can't do anything about it " response. Especially since you can see my damn hair in my twitter profile pic too.


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
She did say "no matter the length, you'll want to keep your hair hydrated!" It's never too early to moisturize, even if the hair hasn't come into existence yet!
Yes, I moisturize my scalp every day with shea moisture products and I wash my hair with herbal essences. i got one baby curl growing out on the left side of my head. yay me!


----------



## meaganola (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Babs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Same! But I love all things lavender and it came in those vintage looking tins that I can reuse if/when I actually finish the product. That on top of the free shipping code, it was game over. I lost the battle.

I have to confess that I like things in tins like that because my elbows get super dry (they crack and catch on the insides of my sleeves.  Ouchie!), and if I have a salve in a tin, I can be xxxtra klassy and rub my elbows in the tin.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Sep 12, 2013)

#honestypolicy I was being very lazy after I pumiced my heels in the shower and did the same thing with my feet in the foot salve. ...it was sooo convenient except for when i had to hobble around after doing one foot and realizing I didn't have socks at the ready! Now I know better!



> I have to confess that I like things in tins like that because my elbows get super dry (they crack and catch on the insides of my sleeves. Â Ouchie!), and if I have a salve in a tin, I can be xxxtra klassy and rub my elbows in the tin.


----------



## Moonittude (Sep 12, 2013)

> I guess maybe I'm more particular about scents than I thought. From Harvey Prince I've tried Fling, Flirt, Skinny Chic (which now has a different name), Yogini, and Hello. The only one I thought was even remotely okay was Skinny Chic. Even then, I wound up not caring for it too much after I wore it. I've tried the Rose and Orange Atelier Colognes, and both of them made me gag. I've gotten most of the Juicy fragrances from Birchbox, and the only one I liked (and bought) was Couture La La. That one actually smelled like Clinique's Happy perfume, and it didn't smell as young and sweet. I've really been enjoying Chloe lately, but even that had to kinda grow on me.Â


 I've noticed that Birchbox seems to mostly attract fruity perfume samples, so maybe you just aren't into that type so much. I respect that some women want to smell fruity, but I prefer florals, vanillas, and spicy orientals. The only fruity perfumes that I like are Escada, and even then, I can't bring myself to wear them. I've noticed that when people say a perfume sample smelled like something an older woman would wear, I might like it. I still like getting the samples, though, because they satisfy my curiosity. I stll really want to try the Pumpkin and lavender perfume, even though I haven't really liked any of the Harvey Prince fragrances, so far.


----------



## Moonittude (Sep 12, 2013)

> I have to confess that I like things in tins like that because my elbows get super dry (they crack and catch on the insides of my sleeves. Â Ouchie!), and if I have a salve in a tin, I can be xxxtra klassy and rub my elbows in the tin.


Lol! Meganola, you keep it "klassy."  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nikkimouse (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Actually this was the discovery dash for august:


*Pixi Beauty Lip Brush Originally* $18, Now $11
*Tili Bags Large Collection Originally* $9.49, Now $6
*Etoile Nail Polish Originally* $18, Now $10
*Spornette Little Wonder Originally* $8, Now $5

If you stumble upon the items for the discovery dash before they have the chance to hide them, you can order it at the discounted price.  I ordered an etoile polish two weeks early for the discounted rate because I had put it in my cart before they hid it in the shop.  The ones you linked to are definitely new.

I really wanted the etoile and I still kick myself for not getting it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> oh well


----------



## meaganola (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

#honestypolicy I was being very lazy after I pumiced my heels in the shower and did the same thing with my feet in the foot salve. ...it was sooo convenient except for when i had to hobble around after doing one foot and realizing I didn't have socks at the ready! Now I know better!

Yes!  *clinks _Thor_ Slurpee cup in toast* (just kidding.  I finished the iced tea I had in my _Thor_ cup.  I've moved on to water in my _Iron Man 2_ -- and this one is in fact Iron Man, which is surprising because I could have sworn I had grabbed either Black Widow or Whiplash -- cup.  Klassee!  Yes, my birth certificate says I was born in 1972.  I let my inner eight-year-old pick out my Slurpee cups and flavors.  She is a *huge* comic book movie fan and is anxiously awaiting the Comic to Movies panel at RCCC next weekend.)


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 12, 2013)

> I really wanted the etoile and I still kick myself for not getting it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> oh well


 I've noticed from following them on Facebook that sometimes they have promos on their site and others, if that helps!


----------



## KayEss (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes, I moisturize my scalp every day with shea moisture products and I wash my hair with herbal essences. i got one baby curl growing out on the left side of my head. yay me! 

Haha I was actually being kind of sarcastic about moisturizing your imaginary hair and how the BB lady is full of shit. But damn, you are way more motivated than I am!


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Haha I was actually being kind of sarcastic about moisturizing your imaginary hair and how the BB lady is full of shit. But damn, you are way more motivated than I am!

oh i didn't know you were being sarcastic. yeah, i'm big on moisturizing my hair and all of that good stuff. i just don't need any hairspray. i hope that my box gets lost in transit and they have to replace it with a completely different but more useful box with a $100 gift card. #wishfulthinking


----------



## KayEss (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
oh i didn't know you were being sarcastic. yeah, i'm big on moisturizing my hair and all of that good stuff. i just don't need any hairspray. i hope that my box gets lost in transit and they have to replace it with a completely different but more useful box with a $100 gift card. #wishfulthinking

Yeah, I reread it and I was like...oh no! I sound like a terrible BB CS clone! My sarcasm was not very apparent. I needed one of these 




 or something. I do not for the life of me see why you would need hairspray, that's just silliness, and I can't believe she still tried to act like it would be useful even when you had just told her it wasn't.

I will hope for you that your box gets lost and will be replaced by a golden ticket and five items you can actually use. While we're dreaming here, make that seven items--an extra pick two for the inconvenience! The sad thing is that I would love and could use hair stuff and got none this month, and you end up with a box full of it! Birchbox, are you drunk?


----------



## nikkimouse (Sep 12, 2013)

I found someone on instagram that got a golden ticket.


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I found someone on instagram that got a golden ticket.




Ahh so jealous! I was wondering when those would start showing up.


----------



## nikkimouse (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I found someone on instagram that got a golden ticket.




Ahh so jealous! I was wondering when those would start showing up.







I found one other one so far... I'm bored it is kinda fun trying to figure out what people might tag the pic with.  One was tagged #1000point one was #birchboxwinner


----------



## mollymcd (Sep 12, 2013)

I have a silly question... I cancelled my account for various reasons, before realizing I didn't have to/want to. If I re-sign up now, will I get another September box, or will I just be charged in October for that box? Thank you!


----------



## angienharry (Sep 12, 2013)

> I have a silly question... I cancelled my account for various reasons, before realizing I didn't have to/want to. If I re-sign up now, will I get another September box, or will I just be charged in October for that box? Thank you!Â


 It depends on how long the wait list is. If you ask on their FB page they will sometimes give you an idea esp if this months boxes are gone already. Good luck!!


----------



## Playedinloops (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mollymcd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have a silly question... I cancelled my account for various reasons, before realizing I didn't have to/want to. If I re-sign up now, will I get another September box, or will I just be charged in October for that box? Thank you! 

I think I read somewhere that signing up now would get you a september box until the 14th? I'd just wait until the 15th to reactivate. Since you canceled you wont' have to be on the wait list.


----------



## mollymcd (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angienharry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It depends on how long the wait list is.
If you ask on their FB page they will sometimes give you an idea esp if this months boxes are gone already.
Good luck!!

Great, thank you! Good advice!


----------



## page5 (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I guess maybe I'm more particular about scents than I thought. From Harvey Prince I've tried Fling, Flirt, Skinny Chic (which now has a different name), Yogini, and Hello. The only one I thought was even remotely okay was Skinny Chic. Even then, I wound up not caring for it too much after I wore it. I've tried the Rose and Orange Atelier Colognes, and both of them made me gag. I've gotten most of the Juicy fragrances from Birchbox, and the only one I liked (and bought) was Couture La La. That one actually smelled like Clinique's Happy perfume, and it didn't smell as young and sweet. I've really been enjoying Chloe lately, but even that had to kinda grow on me. 

You are not alone, I did not like any of the Harvey Prince scents either 

I traded away or gave away all of them that I received in my boxes.

It's kind of funny to see people on the BB threads raving about the scents and I don't like them at all. I do love perfume and own about 20 fragrances but the Harvey Prince, Atelier, and Juicy scents did not appeal to me at all.


----------



## OpheliaDiFranco (Sep 12, 2013)

Sorry if this was answered, but how do I find the customer favorites that are 30% off with the code?


----------



## Playedinloops (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OpheliaDiFranco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sorry if this was answered, but how do I find the customer favorites that are 30% off with the code?
http://www.birchbox.com/shop/promo/3-year-anniversary-customer-favorites


----------



## jesemiaud (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif   I guess maybe I'm more particular about scents than I thought. From Harvey Prince I've tried Fling, Flirt, Skinny Chic *(which now has a different name),* Yogini, and Hello. The only one I thought was even remotely okay was Skinny Chic. Even then, I wound up not caring for it too much after I wore it. I've tried the Rose and Orange Atelier Colognes, and both of them made me gag. I've gotten most of the Juicy fragrances from Birchbox, and the only one I liked (and bought) was Couture La La. That one actually smelled like Clinique's Happy perfume, and it didn't smell as young and sweet. I've really been enjoying Chloe lately, but even that had to kinda grow on me. 

What's the new name? I actually liked that scent and might be interested in picking it up one of these days.


----------



## mariahk83 (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
You are not alone, I did not like any of the Harvey Prince scents either 

I traded away or gave away all of them that I received in my boxes.

It's kind of funny to see people on the BB threads raving about the scents and I don't like them at all. I do love perfume and own about 20 fragrances but the Harvey Prince, Atelier, and Juicy scents did not appeal to me at all. 

that's funny - i hate the Harvey Prince scents, but LOVE the Orange and Vanille Atelier and a couple (La La and Fleur) of Juicy!  I'm with you though, I own probably 20 or so different ones!!!


----------



## OpheliaDiFranco (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  http://www.birchbox.com/shop/promo/3-year-anniversary-customer-favorites

thank you!!!!!!


----------



## simplyatomic (Sep 12, 2013)

I thought new subs would go through this month? I decided to get another box for one of my girls and it wait listed me. Boo,


----------



## evildrporkchop (Sep 12, 2013)

I just came back from the Birchbox Local pop-up shop. It wasn't as busy as I thought it would be, but I did go early to avoid the crowd. Was hoping to get the Davines shampoo and conditioner and Benefit mascara, but they were all out. Good news is that they're giving out Beauty Blenders! Here's the rest of my picks. You're allowed five, but the staffer let me choose an extra sample. Happy with the sizes and loved that I was able to customize my own box. They should make it permanent. I'd go there more often than I should.

Beauty Blender

Marcelle BB Cream Golden Glow

DDF Protective Eye Cream

Benefit Gimme Brow

Malin + Goetz Vitamin B5 Body Moisturizer

Jouer Lip Gloss


----------



## BagLady (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just came back from the Birchbox Local pop-up shop. It wasn't as busy as I thought it would be, but I did go early to avoid the crowd. Was hoping to get the Davines shampoo and conditioner and Benefit mascara, but they were all out. Good news is that they're giving out Beauty Blenders! Here's the rest of my picks. You're allowed five, but the staffer let me choose an extra sample. Happy with the sizes and loved that I was able to customize my own box. They should make it permanent. I'd go there more often than I should.

Beauty Blender

Marcelle BB Cream Golden Glow

DDF Protective Eye Cream

Benefit Gimme Brow

Malin + Goetz Vitamin B5 Body Moisturizer

Jouer Lip Gloss





that's awesome!! Great sample sizes especially that DDF product.

Where is the pop up shop and how long will it be there?


----------



## evildrporkchop (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
that's awesome!! Great sample sizes especially that DDF product.

Where is the pop up shop and how long will it be there?

It's in Chelsea Market, NYC and will be there through the 16th.


----------



## BagLady (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
It's in Chelsea Market, NYC and will be there through the 16th.

Thanks


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Sep 12, 2013)

If only I knew someone in NYC who could pick one up for me! Booooo. Those look so great!!


----------



## Moonittude (Sep 12, 2013)

Has anyone received box ten yet? I only ask, because it would solve the mystery of which hair product we are getting, because our picture is different from what is listed. Both possibilities are the same brand.


----------



## bwgraham (Sep 12, 2013)

was hoping to get my box today... double checked my dc number... boy am i surprised lol...  shipment received by detroit post office on the 10th--perfect righ since t i live in detroit subs...

well not cynthiana KY??  






*Delivery Confirmation Information*

*Delivery Confirmation Number: 92748901098076553027471756* *Date/Time* *Event Name* *Location* 12 Sep 2013 08:15 Package out for post office delivery CYNTHIANA, KY 12 Sep 2013 08:05 Package Sorted by local post office CYNTHIANA, KY 12 Sep 2013 07:05 Received by the local post office CYNTHIANA, KY 10 Sep 2013 10:27 Shipment Info Received by Post Office DETROIT, MI 
*Date* *Description* *Location* Sep 9 2013 Package received by dest MI facility Urbancrest, OH Sep 8 2013 Package transferred to dest MI facility Edgewood, NY Sep 8 2013 Package received for processing Edgewood, NY Sep 7 2013 Package processed by Mail Innovations Edgewood, NY


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 12, 2013)

The weight on my hair box is .57. I thought it would be heavier if I got the serge hair spray in it. I hope that it's missing and I get 100 points lmao. Here's the response bbx gave me to my reply. Boooooo lol. Boo hiss actually. Their cs left a lot to be desired. Hopefully my second box will be better than this.


----------



## sbeam36 (Sep 12, 2013)

> It's in Chelsea Market, NYC and will be there through the 16th.


 Can anyone show up at this? Thinking of making a trip to ny just to be able to go!


----------



## JHP07 (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sbeam36* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It's in Chelsea Market, NYC and will be there through the 16th.

Can anyone show up at this? Thinking of making a trip to ny just to be able to go! 
Yes, anyone can go! It costs $15 to make your own Birchbox.


----------



## elizabethrose (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just came back from the Birchbox Local pop-up shop. It wasn't as busy as I thought it would be, but I did go early to avoid the crowd. Was hoping to get the Davines shampoo and conditioner and Benefit mascara, but they were all out. Good news is that they're giving out Beauty Blenders! Here's the rest of my picks. You're allowed five, but the staffer let me choose an extra sample. Happy with the sizes and loved that I was able to customize my own box. They should make it permanent. I'd go there more often than I should.

Beauty Blender

Marcelle BB Cream Golden Glow

DDF Protective Eye Cream

Benefit Gimme Brow

Malin + Goetz Vitamin B5 Body Moisturizer

Jouer Lip Gloss





Wow that's awesome!  And that's Golden Glow full size!! That's my HG BB Creme!  Wish I had someone in NY to grab one for me!


----------



## JHP07 (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *elizabethrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just came back from the Birchbox Local pop-up shop. It wasn't as busy as I thought it would be, but I did go early to avoid the crowd. Was hoping to get the Davines shampoo and conditioner and Benefit mascara, but they were all out. Good news is that they're giving out Beauty Blenders! Here's the rest of my picks. You're allowed five, but the staffer let me choose an extra sample. Happy with the sizes and loved that I was able to customize my own box. They should make it permanent. I'd go there more often than I should.

Beauty Blender

Marcelle BB Cream Golden Glow

DDF Protective Eye Cream

Benefit Gimme Brow

Malin + Goetz Vitamin B5 Body Moisturizer

Jouer Lip Gloss





Wow that's awesome!  And that's Golden Glow full size!! That's my HG BB Creme!  Wish I had someone in NY to grab one for me!


The Marcelle golden glow is actually 0.5 fl oz, but it's in fancier packaging


----------



## evildrporkchop (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm almost tempted to go again. Is that crazy?


----------



## cskeiser (Sep 12, 2013)

I just received my box #15 and my Smart Skin perfecting polisher sample was totally empty!!! Entirely full of air...guess we'll see what CS says.


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 12, 2013)

-____-


----------



## JHP07 (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm almost tempted to go again. Is that crazy?

I'm thinking the same thing...*shakes head in shame*


----------



## evildrporkchop (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm thinking the same thing...*shakes head in shame* 

Haha! Good. I don't feel so alone now. It seems like they cycle in new products when they run out. I'm just interested in seeing what else they'll have or picking up whatever I missed. Yeah, we should go again. For science!


----------



## elizabethrose (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
The Marcelle golden glow is actually 0.5 fl oz, but it's in fancier packaging  






Ahh gotcha.  It does look like fancier packaging!  I'm saving up some points to get it.  I find all other BB Cremes inferior now haha.


----------



## barbyechick (Sep 12, 2013)

Question

I got the shipping emails for my box and my mom's in the 7th and 8th - both boxes had clicky trucks on the 8th and tracking didn't update till this morning. Seems my box was actually received the 10th and my mom's box was received the 11th did this happen to anyone? Not sure if it took the system 3 days for each to even get them out or if BB didn't get them out for a couple days. Anyone else have a BB with a date after the 10th?


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Question

I got the shipping emails for my box and my mom's in the 7th and 8th - both boxes had clicky trucks on the 8th and tracking didn't update till this morning. Seems my box was actually received the 10th and my mom's box was received the 11th did this happen to anyone? Not sure if it took the system 3 days for each to even get them out or if BB didn't get them out for a couple days. Anyone else have a BB with a date after the 10th? 

my box was a box that wasn't supposed to ship until the 14th but they still shipped it on the 10th.  i'm waiting on a second one to ship.


----------



## tasertag (Sep 12, 2013)

> I just came back from the Birchbox Local pop-up shop. It wasn't as busy as I thought it would be, but I did go early to avoid the crowd. Was hoping to get the Davines shampoo and conditioner and Benefit mascara, but they were all out. Good news is that they're giving out Beauty Blenders! Here's the rest of my picks. You're allowed five, but the staffer let me choose an extra sample. Happy with the sizes and loved that I was able to customize my own box. They should make it permanent. I'd go there more often than I should. Beauty Blender Marcelle BB Cream Golden Glow DDF Protective Eye Cream Benefit Gimme Brow Malin + Goetz Vitamin B5 Body Moisturizer Jouer Lip Gloss


 I wish the popup shop would come to DC. this looks great.


----------



## cmello (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just came back from the Birchbox Local pop-up shop. It wasn't as busy as I thought it would be, but I did go early to avoid the crowd. Was hoping to get the Davines shampoo and conditioner and Benefit mascara, but they were all out. Good news is that they're giving out Beauty Blenders! Here's the rest of my picks. You're allowed five, but the staffer let me choose an extra sample. Happy with the sizes and loved that I was able to customize my own box. They should make it permanent. I'd go there more often than I should.

Beauty Blender

Marcelle BB Cream Golden Glow

DDF Protective Eye Cream

Benefit Gimme Brow

Malin + Goetz Vitamin B5 Body Moisturizer

Jouer Lip Gloss





ohh looks good. !! I hope they restock the mascara that and the beauty blender was what I wanted to get at the pop up shop!!! ahhh


----------



## JimmyJazz (Sep 12, 2013)

Here is the e-mail I sent -- I am still waiting for a reply back:

Dear BB: While reading a beauty forum I noticed that one of the ladies is currently without hair and it seems to be a reminder of her disease/current treatment (i.e., Chemo) when she gets hair items in her box.  When looking at the profile that we all fill out for our subscription, there doesn't appear to be one for those who have alopecia/buzzed hair/etc.  Unfortunately, for some getting a hair product in their BB is a reminder of what they don't have. Hair means a lot to a majority of women. To be reminded of what they are lacking can be big blow to the ego. I am asking if another option for "hair length" can be added. That way these ladies can feel beautiful when getting their BB and not reminded of what they lack. Everyone needs to feel beautiful, especially if they are going through tough times. Thank you, K 
Again - this is because of ladies I have met on forums that are going through treatments...those I have cared for and will care for....and for friends/family that have to go through the process of losing their hair.  

If I had the start up - I would love to do a beauty box for ladies going through treatments that basically cause their bodies to go through changes that cause dry/cracking skin, alopecia, and any other change that can cause dysmorphia. They could get a nice care package once a month with beauty and body products. I've had patients who insisted that they put makeup on everyday because it made them feel better and/or feel normal. 

ETA - not sure why the formatting is all wonky...


----------



## Kristine Walker (Sep 12, 2013)

Thank you JimmyJazz! That's very thoughtful of you, I hope BB will add a category to cover that.


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just came back from the Birchbox Local pop-up shop. It wasn't as busy as I thought it would be, but I did go early to avoid the crowd. Was hoping to get the Davines shampoo and conditioner and Benefit mascara, but they were all out. Good news is that they're giving out Beauty Blenders! Here's the rest of my picks. You're allowed five, but the staffer let me choose an extra sample. Happy with the sizes and loved that I was able to customize my own box. They should make it permanent. I'd go there more often than I should.

Beauty Blender
Marcelle BB Cream Golden Glow
DDF Protective Eye Cream
Benefit Gimme Brow
Malin + Goetz Vitamin B5 Body Moisturizer
Jouer Lip Gloss





I wish the popup shop would come to DC. this looks great. 
I would make the 2 hour drive for that! Share the love, Birchbox!


----------



## Ashitude (Sep 12, 2013)

Delivery Confirmation Information

*Delivery Confirmation Number: 92748901098076553029003566* *Date/Time* *Event Name* *Location* 11 Sep 2013 13:57 Package processed by local post office JACKSONVILLE, FL 09 Sep 2013 09:56 Shipment Info Received by Post Office CAPITOL HEIGHTS, MD 
*Date* *Description* *Location* Sep 9 2013 Ready for post office entry Logan Township, NJ Sep 9 2013 Package received by dest MI facility Logan Township, NJ Sep 8 2013 Package transferred to dest MI facility Edgewood, NY Sep 8 2013 Package received for processing Edgewood, NY Sep 7 2013 Package processed by Mail Innovations Edgewood, NY 


Should have got my box yesterday. I live right next to the town is WAS in. Instead it took a trip down to Florida. Seriously. Why the heck is my box in Florida??!! lol


----------



## AshJs3 (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm curious if companies pay to have their stuff included in Birchbox. I honestly don't think that those of us who get the boxes are really their big customers. Sure we pay $10 but I bet that just covers shipping and cost of materials for the boxes. Really, they want to please their suppliers. They don't want to give options to opt out of a certain product because that products supplier wouldn't go for it. I honestly wish they'd just do away with profiles all together and make it random. I think it would cut down on a lot of the complaints.


----------



## barbyechick (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
my box was a box that wasn't supposed to ship until the 14th but they still shipped it on the 10th.  i'm waiting on a second one to ship.

Interesting. I was under the impression that all boxes shipped by the 10th unless you signed up for the box after the september period started?


----------



## Playedinloops (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm curious if companies pay to have their stuff included in Birchbox. I honestly don't think that those of us who get the boxes are really their big customers. Sure we pay $10 but I bet that just covers shipping and cost of materials for the boxes. Really, they want to please their suppliers. They don't want to give options to opt out of a certain product because that products supplier wouldn't go for it. I honestly wish they'd just do away with profiles all together and make it random. I think it would cut down on a lot of the complaints.

I agree for the most part, I wish they'd do away with saying the profile is to match boxes. Another reason companies want in these boxes is for the full size sales they lead to, where they really make the money, and with those sales they get the demographic info of people who like their products. 

I guess what I'm saying is, I doubt they'll ever do away with profiles because the companies supplying the samples want that info, but they should quit acting like your profile affects your box.


----------



## LadyK (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Haha! Good. I don't feel so alone now. It seems like they cycle in new products when they run out. I'm just interested in seeing what else they'll have or picking up whatever I missed. Yeah, we should go again. For science!

"For science"  LMAO!  

Very true.  All scientific experiments have to be repeated at least once.


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 12, 2013)

> Here is the e-mail I sent -- I am still waiting for a reply back:
> 
> ```
> Dear BB: While reading a beauty forum I noticed that one of the ladies is currently without hair and it seems to be a reminder of her disease/current treatment (i.e., Chemo) when she gets hair items in her box. When looking at the profile that we all fill out for our subscription, there doesn't appear to be one for those who have alopecia/buzzed hair/etc. Unfortunately, for some getting a hair product in their BB is a reminder of what they don't have. Hair means a lot to a majority of women. To be reminded of what they are lacking can be big blow to the ego. I am asking if another option for "hair length" can be added. That way these ladies can feel beautiful when getting their BB and not reminded of what they lack. Everyone needs to feel beautiful, especially if they are going through tough times. Thank you, K
> ...


 That's thoughtful of you! Thanks for sending it. Per my screenshots you can see I've been unsuccessful in getting my point across.


----------



## AshJs3 (Sep 12, 2013)

> I guess what I'm saying is, I doubt they'll ever do away with profiles because the companies supplying the samples want that info, but they should quit acting like your profile affects your box.Â


 Yes! That makes sense too. The profiles aren't really for your benefit, but the companies who contribute.


----------



## LadyK (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I agree for the most part, I wish they'd do away with saying the profile is to match boxes. Another reason companies want in these boxes is for the full size sales they lead to, where they really make the money, and with those sales they get the demographic info of people who like their products. 

I guess what I'm saying is, I doubt they'll ever do away with profiles because the companies supplying the samples want that info, but they should quit acting like your profile affects your box. 

I think the companies also want their products to go to people who enjoy that type of product.  My husband and I participate in market research occasionally and when they are looking for people they usually want people who already use that type of product.  ( pet owners for pet food, beer drinkers for a new beer, etc.)  The companies providing samples get more bang for their buck if the person receiving the sample is likely to use it and buy more products.  I agree that they should put less emphasis on matching your profile since they don't always seem to do that, but it is useful for companies that want their samples targeted at a certain demographic.  

I guess I'm saying the profiles work two ways.  Companies can try to get more products to people likely to buy them and then also collect the demographic data after the samples are sent out to find out what kind of shopper likes their products.

So far I have enjoyed getting things I might not normally try.  I do feel bad that people get products they can't even use.  Especially when there are probably ladies out there that would have enjoyed the sample.  Hopefully people can trade the items they won't use.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm starting to worry about my BB. Tracking still shows it is in NY, but that was back on the 7th and there has been no report since. I have tried checking USPS and it says there is no record of that package. Expected arrival date was today, so I'm hoping I get a surprise in my mailbox when I get home tonight.


----------



## celiajuno (Sep 12, 2013)

OK, so my box was in my town out for delivery yesterday but it went to the wrong post office. Instead of sending across town to the correct post office the sent it to MEMPHIS. I am in south AL, why did it go all the way TN? All they had to do was drive it 20 minutes to the correct post office. I wonder how long it will take to get back here.


----------



## chelsealady (Sep 12, 2013)

Got my box yesterday and I am really liking the Ruffian polish in orange.   It is more an reddish orange and really is holding a good shine.   I might have to pick up the others.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 12, 2013)

Got both of my boxes now. I was hoping I would feel a little more enthused about the items now that i've gotten them but... nope. :| Sigh. I guess I better sort out what I am/am not getting and then start tradin'.


----------



## bwgraham (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *celiajuno* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OK, so my box was in my town out for delivery yesterday but it went to the wrong post office. Instead of sending across town to the correct post office the sent it to MEMPHIS. I am in south AL, why did it go all the way TN? All they had to do was drive it 20 minutes to the correct post office. I wonder how long it will take to get back here.

I asked the same question about my box... it was in detroit. i live in the subs. but somehow it is out for delivery in ky somewhere??  i read someone elses box was in next city over and is now in florida.  gotta love those shippers~i just hope my box doesnt actually get delivered to someone in ky..


----------



## barbyechick (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yes! That makes sense too. The profiles aren't really for your benefit, but the companies who contribute.

I wonder though, how helpful can they be if the profiles are self-fulfilling? I've seen so many MUT ladies change their profiles to be younger (not to mention income) just to get the type of products they want to get. It just reinforces their ideas of who they're selling to lol. I also don't think the way the feedback is now really works THAT well - I've had reviews where my answers definitely changed given just some time. The Caudalie Divine Oil I initially never thought I'd buy because it was just slightly too pricey, but here I am with a bottle I adore because omg that scent.


----------



## jnm9jem (Sep 12, 2013)

Sorry if this was mentioned before, but did anyone else have an issue with their Coastal Scents quad being busted? I got my box today and the Ruffian Nail Polish was slightly opened (so my polish is super thick &amp; gloopy) and one of the Coastal Scents shadows was busted and all over EVERYTHING! Is this something that you would contact Customer Service about, or am I being picky?


----------



## queenofperil (Sep 12, 2013)

Has anyone who has gotten the foils of the cream blush depotted them into one of those little sample/travel size pot things? Did you find that to be easier than just trying to get it out of the packet and using it straight from there? I have a couple of those little pots laying around, and I'm thinking that might be a good idea.


----------



## elizabethrose (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jnm9jem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sorry if this was mentioned before, but did anyone else have an issue with their Coastal Scents quad being busted? I got my box today and the Ruffian Nail Polish was slightly opened (so my polish is super thick &amp; gloopy) and one of the Coastal Scents shadows was busted and all over EVERYTHING! Is this something that you would contact Customer Service about, or am I being picky?

Definitely contact CS!  They'll probably give you 100 points!


----------



## daniellerose (Sep 12, 2013)

I've been having a problem with my box as well. Mine was in a town 20 minutes away from me and instead of coming straight to my city like it always does, it went to a city 30 minutes away from me (about 50 minutes away from where it was at). The last update was on the 9th and it has stayed in that city since. I feel like just driving down to get my box!!!!!!! I am so excited for the items I'm receiving and will be so pissed if my box gets lost haha. I'm not sure what to do


----------



## LadyK (Sep 12, 2013)

Has anyone else had a box pop up on Birchbox that asks if you want to "chat with a Discovery Specialist" ?

I'm intrigued.  If the chat is anything as good as the Bondi chat I am in deep trouble.  It's easy to get chatting and end up buying a lot more.


----------



## MissRoe (Sep 12, 2013)

> Has anyone else had a box pop up on Birchbox that asks if you want to "chat with a Discovery Specialist" ? I'm intrigued. Â If the chat is anything as good as the Bondi chat I am in deep trouble. Â It's easy to get chatting and end up buying a lot more. Â


 I chatted the other day and it was great! The gal was so helpful


----------



## Kristine Walker (Sep 12, 2013)

I make my profile younger so I don't get a box full of wrinkle creams. I want makeup, not skincare


----------



## Playedinloops (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I wonder though, how helpful can they be if the profiles are self-fulfilling? I've seen so many MUT ladies change their profiles to be younger (not to mention income) just to get the type of products they want to get. It just reinforces their ideas of who they're selling to lol. I also don't think the way the feedback is now really works THAT well - I've had reviews where my answers definitely changed given just some time. The Caudalie Divine Oil I initially never thought I'd buy because it was just slightly too pricey, but here I am with a bottle I adore because omg that scent.
I presume the people who do this are in the extreme minority though. MUT users seem like a lot of people, but birchbox has sooooo many subscribers.


----------



## MissRoe (Sep 12, 2013)

> I presume the people who do this are in the extreme minority though. MUT users seem like a lot of people, but birchbox has sooooo many subscribers.Â


 I have 3 BB accts. All have different ages- 19,25,&amp;35. I have different levels of makeup knowledge/colors checked on each acct. I got 3 of the same boxes this month....


----------



## camel11 (Sep 12, 2013)

I see talk of the pop-up shop.. I am going to the free version tonight at 6:30! Although I'm not active here (I lurk...sorry!), I'll try to report back! I'm DYING about getting a beauty blender because despite YEARS as a subscriber, I feel like the only BBer that hasn't gotten one in her box! I'm bummed they are out of the mascara. I wish I could see what was available today -- I'm allergic to BB/CC creams and everything DDF, so I have to avoid those. At least it will make choosing 5 easier! Hopefully because I'm not paying, they won't be as strict about the number of products we choose...


----------



## AshJs3 (Sep 12, 2013)

> I have 3 BB accts. All have different ages- 19,25,&amp;35. I have different levels of makeup knowledge/colors checked on each acct. I got 3 of the same boxes this month....


 On the other side of this, I have had 2 accounts since April with the exact same information in both profiles and I've never gotten a dupe box.


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (Sep 12, 2013)

Just checked the tracking info and looks like I should be getting my box today! Whooo Hooo!

Here is a picture of the box I am getting with a list of contents:



Spoiler



 



[Contents]


RUFFIAN Nail Laquer / in the color: ???
Serge Normant Meta Luxe Hairspray
Dr. Lipp Original Nipple Balm for Lips
Mally beauty Volumizing Mascara
VOESH New York Aroma Spa Pedicure Set



Totally doing a blog post/review once I have a couple hours to play!! I am excited for everything EXCEPT for the Mally beauty Volumizing Mascara.. bleck.


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 12, 2013)

> Has anyone else had a box pop up on Birchbox that asks if you want to "chat with a Discovery Specialist" ? I'm intrigued. Â If the chat is anything as good as the Bondi chat I am in deep trouble. Â It's easy to get chatting and end up buying a lot more. Â


 Yes I see that too but I make that pop up go away lol


----------



## Lanai12 (Sep 12, 2013)

I am jelous of those fortunate ladies living near the pop up shop.  It would be great if BB would have an online version of that shop.


----------



## barbyechick (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I presume the people who do this are in the extreme minority though. MUT users seem like a lot of people, but birchbox has sooooo many subscribers. 

Ah good point!


----------



## lexxies22 (Sep 12, 2013)

> I really wanted the etoile and I still kick myself for not getting it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> oh well


 A friend gave me a $5 gift online via from gift app. I used it and ordered one etoile polish in urban violet. I got the pkg (they ship using fed ex) I paid $13 for one polish. When I opened the pkg, OMG! She gave me an extra polish for FREE! It's Misty Romance. This is Urban Violet. Sorry for the sloppy heart; it kinda looks like a Mickey Mouse LOL.



This is misty Romance



The owner of etoile gave me a code to use 30% off on next order. Will do that next month. I'm impressed with the quality of etoile polish. Those are so sparkling due to diamonds dust.


----------



## jkfinl (Sep 12, 2013)

Are there any birchbox subscribers in st.louis?


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 12, 2013)

> I am jelous of those fortunate ladies living near the pop up shop.Â  It would be great if BB would have an online version of that shop.


 Ditto. I miss living in NYC during fashion week. The pop up shop online could be a pick 5 instead of a pick two for $15.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Sep 12, 2013)

> I have 3 BB accts. All have different ages- 19,25,&amp;35. I have different levels of makeup knowledge/colors checked on each acct. I got 3 of the same boxes this month....


 I kept getting awful boxes with samples worth $1 or less--I added years onto my age (33 to 40) and have gotten great boxes for the last two months! I guess you have to play a bit.


----------



## sldb (Sep 12, 2013)

> Are there any birchbox subscribers in st.louis?


 Here


----------



## MUfiend (Sep 12, 2013)

> Haha! Good. I don't feel so alone now. It seems like they cycle in new products when they run out. I'm just interested in seeing what else they'll have or picking up whatever I missed. Yeah, we should go again. For science!


DO IT...DO IT...DO IT... I went and immediately called me friend to schedule time to go again. We're supposed to go tomorrow night. Yay! And you can get hair, nails, or makeup done. They're practically paying you to build a box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Here's a pic of the box I put together.



Got Mally shadow pen, DDF eye cream, foile de joie perfume, Marcelle eye makeup remover, Wei to go beauty gelled oil, benefit gimme brow.


----------



## Jeaniney (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jkfinl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Are there any birchbox subscribers in st.louis?
I live in the STL area and am always wishing we would get an event!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 12, 2013)

I just want to say, I'm sort of disappointed how badly BB is doing at make the boxes approximately equal in value again. So I got 27 and 47, and I mentioned before box 27 had $40+ worth of contents with the $28 travel sized sample, the $10 ruffian and each Beauty Protector shampoo/conditioner being like ~$2.50 ish, not even counting the last creme blush sample. 

47 on the other hand has:

- 1 ruffian $10

- a perfume sample ~ $1.50

- Benefit sugarbomb ~$7

- Uniqone hair sample ~$1 (seriously)

- heel soak ~20 cents (SERIOUSLY)

All the other four samples in the box adds up to 1/3 the cost of one of the samples in the other box. It really sucks to get one foil sample worth 20c and then a perfume sample when I asked for no perfumes in the same box.

Like I pretty much think both of these boxes are equally bad matches for me, but I'm just really irritated at how badly BB is curating these days. There is no reason a box should be less than half the value of another box in contents. Like clearly they HAVE a bunch of $1 samples lying around then a bunch of like $3-7 ones. It's pretty much unavoidable when you DO have $28 samples, why not group the less valued ones with that and like put the slightly higher valued samples ($3-8) together then :


----------



## queenofperil (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *daniellerose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I've been having a problem with my box as well. Mine was in a town 20 minutes away from me and instead of coming straight to my city like it always does, it went to a city 30 minutes away from me (about 50 minutes away from where it was at). The last update was on the 9th and it has stayed in that city since. I feel like just driving down to get my box!!!!!!! I am so excited for the items I'm receiving and will be so pissed if my box gets lost haha. I'm not sure what to do

Mine hasn't updated since the 8th. I never ended up getting a shipping notification, and I still don't have my box. I'm not too worried about it since it hasn't hit its projected delivery date yet, but this is really unusual as far as tracking goes. I've never had any issues with it before.


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Sep 12, 2013)

I love the box I got!   I got box 50 and it is outstanding (in my opinion), every product is perfect for me.


----------



## LifesLilMystery (Sep 12, 2013)

Is anyone else not able to atleast see which box # they are going to be getting? When I look at my box/women's sub page it shows all my previous but still not September. Just curious. I usually know by now.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 12, 2013)

well since I posted this on FB i probably won't get a response : but I felt like saying it anyway:

Quote: BB, I just wanted to express my disappointment at how unevenly valued the boxes are this month. I know you have difficulty sometimes because you just receive the samples and put them together, but I was under the impression there was CURATION on your part, which was what we were paying for. One of my boxes received the $28 face creme sample so with the nail polish and other items, it was worth ~$45. 

The other box I received had the nail polish ($10), sugarbomb (~$7), a hair sample worth ~$1 even though I indicated on my profile I'm not very interested in hair products, the BCBG perfume sample worth ~$1.50 even though I've asked for less perfumes and have gotten two since that option went up even though my friends who asked for perfumes haven't, and a foot cream foil worth 20 cents.  I understand it's unavoidable some products are worth a lot, but it seems like you do have $2 and less sample you can combine with those instead of sticking them in a bag that already has a lower value.

I'm not super happy with my profile match on either boxes this month. I understand that's how it goes sometimes, which is okay. But with a higher value it at least seems like they're products I would be able to afford sampling otherwise. I've had $16-18 value boxes which I've LOVED because almost everything was a perfect match for me, but it feels like the BB match isn't working for me when I get hair AND perfume products in the same box which I asked for more makeup and skincare (like the Juice Beauty peel), which I know were in other boxes...

Just my thoughts, I'm not trying to be rude. I know other subscribers have asked in the past for you to curate your boxes closer to value against each other. I just hope you'll take my concerns up at the next meeting! Thanks.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Sep 12, 2013)

> > Â  I got one of my boxes! ... the one I never receivedÂ a shipping notif for (yet) and didn't load the weight until yesterday. I also received a coupon. it's 3YEAR30 for everything at http://birchbox.com/favorites, no expiration date on the card also, the mereadesso creamÂ _isÂ _actually the full travel size $28 for 12mL. but the full size is $120 for 50mL so that's actually more expensive ($28.80 for 12mL).  the back has a latch so it's not a real foil and you can actually use it multiple times. despite not being super happy with the products, this is a pretty high value box (worth $40+)
> 
> 
> Thanks for this! I'm already eyeing the Folle de Joie, Atelier, and Vasanti.


 The 3YEAR30 code isn't working for me. I've got the Shea Terra soap from the favorites shop in my cart. Is it only valid for people who got a card with a code? Or is it inactive until a certain date? I also tried 3YEARS30.


----------



## lexxies22 (Sep 12, 2013)

GOT MY BOX TODAY AS OF SEPT. 12TH! 





Will trade it away the makeup cleanser and coastal scents. I forgot to include Egyptain Skin Cream in it ! Whoops. Very tiny amt. although. Excited to try the Amika Blow up Spray! Smell is so exoticing!


----------



## gemstone (Sep 12, 2013)

> The 3YEAR30 code isn't working for me. I've got the Shea Terra soap from the favorites shop in my cart. Is it only valid for people who got a card with a code? Or is it inactive until a certain date? I also tried 3YEARS30.


 I had to use a different browser for it to work


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 12, 2013)

> GOT MY BOX TODAY AS OF SEPT. 12TH!Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Box #5 Weigh .6400 Picture!
> ...





Spoiler: Box #5 Weigh .6400 Picture!



Nice box!


----------



## lexxies22 (Sep 12, 2013)

> Nice box!


 Thanks.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Sep 12, 2013)

This is what the list of products next to my September Birchbox picture says I'm getting: Yes Toâ„¢ Grapefruit CC Cream RUFFIAN Nail Lacquer Yes Toâ„¢ Blueberries Cleansing Facial Towelettes Caudalie Hand and Nail Cream Davines This Is a Sea Salt Spray The picture shows: RUFFIAN Nail Lacquer Wine Wipes for Teeth Juice Beauty Green Apple Peel Jouer Lip Gloss Serge Normant Hair Spray I also missed reviewing my August Box. Ugh. I was sure I had done the reviews, but, nope, I forgot. I'm waiting until I get my September box to ask Bb CS what's going on with my box page this month. I want to see what's really in it. I want the Caudalie Hand and Nail Cream.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Sep 12, 2013)

> > The 3YEAR30 code isn't working for me. I've got the Shea Terra soap from the favorites shop in my cart. Is it only valid for people who got a card with a code? Or is it inactive until a certain date? I also tried 3YEARS30.
> 
> 
> I had to use a different browser for it to work


 Oh, awesome. Thanks for that tip. It works on my phone. Wish I'd tried that before. I was using a PC at the public library with Internet Explorer.


----------



## KayEss (Sep 12, 2013)

I just ordered Folle de Joie! I feel so guilty, but with 30% off and $40 in points it cost me $28 instead of $98, plus a free pick two. Even the cheapest perfume isn't that cheap, so I will try not to feel too bad. I have been drooling over that perfume since I got a sample a few months ago. Hoping for an awesome pick two!


----------



## lexxies22 (Sep 12, 2013)

> I just ordered Folle de Joie! I feel so guilty, but with 30% off and $40 in points it cost me $28 instead of $98, plus a free pick two. Even the cheapest perfume isn't that cheap, so I will try not to feel too bad. I have been drooling over that perfume since I got a sample a few months ago. Hoping for an awesome pick two!


 Wow! I seriously love that perfume!


----------



## Moonittude (Sep 12, 2013)

> I am jelous of those fortunate ladies living near the pop up shop.Â  It would be great if BB would have an online version of that shop.


 I know what you mean, but I'm kind of thankful to live much too far away. A two hour drive away, would be maddening.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 12, 2013)

> I just ordered Folle de Joie! I feel so guilty, but with 30% off and $40 in points it cost me $28 instead of $98, plus a free pick two. Even the cheapest perfume isn't that cheap, so I will try not to feel too bad. I have been drooling over that perfume since I got a sample a few months ago. Hoping for an awesome pick two!


 I'm so glad you got it! Don't feel guilty! Enjoy it!!


----------



## camel11 (Sep 12, 2013)

Reporting back from the BBlocal event... it was great! I'm bummed though... I was first in line for the party and would have been able to get a service done (FOR FREE), but my friend was late! I'm the one with the ticket, so I waited for her, and we missed out. Oh well--- when we left the skies had opened up and any beauty would have been ruined anyways.

I'll say that even paying $15, the box would have been worth it.  I know they said 5, but I got 6 samples, but I bought the Avene Thermal Spring Water (so wasteful, but I'm going on a Greek Mediterranean cruise in two weeks and thought it would be good to keep my skin hydrated on the plane/in the hot sun).

I got:

--Beauty Blender (Finally! I've actually never received one in my box!)

--Pur Minerals Dirty Gal Clay Mask: Not a huge sample, but I have terrible skin so I like to try these products.

--Stila All Day Lip Color (the same that came in some of the boxes)

--Benefit Gimme Brow: Good sized sample, not sure if it was full sized or not, probably about 1/2 size.

--Mally Age Rebel Eyeshadow: I can't remember the color (I'm in bed now), but it was a pretty pewter-ish color. I'm really excited to try this, and FULL SIZE.

--N.4 Hairspray: This was my extra... but it's a better size for my travels!

It was really a really nice event. I have no idea why I was invited for free and they never told us... Perhaps because I've subscribed for so long? Everyone there seemed well-versed in Birchbox. There were definitely a few crashers, and they seemed to let people in if they seemed honest about signing up. 

Katia and Hayley were working the event which I thought was nice. I'll say one was more friendly/helpful/customer-focused than the other, but I won't take that to mean anything because I imagine they have had two really insane weeks -- I wouldn't be standing at that point.

Quite frankly, for all the times I've considered cancelling my box, this event made me happy I didn't. It was such a generous thing and I felt really appreciated as a customer. Even if I had to pay $15, the boxes and the services are worth way more! If I had time, I'd go back for a service!


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This is what the list of products next to my September Birchbox picture says I'm getting:

Yes Toâ„¢ Grapefruit CC Cream
RUFFIAN Nail Lacquer
Yes Toâ„¢ Blueberries Cleansing Facial Towelettes
Caudalie Hand and Nail Cream
Davines This Is a Sea Salt Spray

The picture shows:

RUFFIAN Nail Lacquer
Wine Wipes for Teeth
Juice Beauty Green Apple Peel
Jouer Lip Gloss
Serge Normant Hair Spray

I also missed reviewing my August Box. Ugh. I was sure I had done the reviews, but, nope, I forgot.

I'm waiting until I get my September box to ask Bb CS what's going on with my box page this month. I want to see what's really in it. I want the Caudalie Hand and Nail Cream.

Where on birchbox do you go to see what's going to be in your box?


----------



## daniellerose (Sep 12, 2013)

Okay so my shipping finally updated! However, my projected delivery date changed to September 16th instead of the 12th and the weight also changed. I find that interesting..and also frustrating since I SHOULD of  really gotten my box on the 10th. The weight is a tiny bit lighter, not enough to worry as scales differ. Has anyone else ever had this problem? Looks like my box went right past me earlier this week and then back past me today. It's only 20 minutes away...WHY ?? I would upload pictures of the tracking but there is an error every time I try to upload them.

I'm also extremely jealous of everyone who can go to the pop up shop!! It looks like so much fun!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## outdoorbarbie92 (Sep 12, 2013)

I saw someone got the golden ticket on instagram!!!


----------



## Dots (Sep 12, 2013)

> I just ordered Folle de Joie! I feel so guilty, but with 30% off and $40 in points it cost me $28 instead of $98, plus a free pick two. Even the cheapest perfume isn't that cheap, so I will try not to feel too bad. I have been drooling over that perfume since I got a sample a few months ago. Hoping for an awesome pick two!





> Wow! I seriously love that perfume!


 Aw...I am about to do the same. I have had the perfume in my cart for a long time and was trying to save my points longer but the 30% off is too good.


----------



## puppyluv (Sep 12, 2013)

> Are there any birchbox subscribers in st.louis?


 Me!! I'd love an event like that here, but I doubt that will ever happen.


----------



## alpina0560 (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



Aw...I am about to do the same. I have had the perfume in my cart for a long time and was trying to save my points longer but the 30% off is too good.

I just caved and bought it.. I was holding out for an anniversary code but then realized that they will probably never be as good as 30% off, so I took advantage! oh and the Mystery Packs are back! Added one of those to my order as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Sep 12, 2013)

2 days early! Never used a sea salt spray before... Not sure what to expect. Hopefully I'll get the Blow Up spray (the name makes me laugh each time!) in another box or I'll have to wait for everyone's thoughts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## brandarae (Sep 12, 2013)

According to my account, this is what I'm getting:



Spoiler










RUFFIAN Nail Lacquer                                                           



Juice Beauty Green Apple Peel Sensitive                                                          
Serge Normant Meta Luxe Hair Spray                                                          
Elizabeth Arden Beautiful Color Luminous Lip Gloss                          
Egyptian Magic Skin Cream 4oz
Best box I've ever gotten!


----------



## bwgraham (Sep 13, 2013)

well lets see if this box takes a turn down to ky like my first box :/  hopefully one of them will make it to me

11 Sep 2013 08:56 Shipment Info Received by Post Office DETROIT, MI 
*Date* *Description* *Location* Sep 10 2013 Package received by dest MI facility Urbancrest, OH Sep 10 2013 Package transferred to dest MI facility Edgewood, NY Sep 9 2013 Package processed by Mail Innovations Edgewood, NY Sep 9 2013 Package received for processing Edgewood, NY


----------



## Babs (Sep 13, 2013)

I was really excited about getting the sarah potempa half up sock bun hair thingy then I saw all the bad reviews. Is it that horrible?? My box comes in Saturday.


----------



## KayEss (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *alpina0560* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I just caved and bought it.. I was holding out for an anniversary code but then realized that they will probably never be as good as 30% off, so I took advantage! oh and the Mystery Packs are back! Added one of those to my order as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Exactly! 30% is about as good as you can get! Free shipping, too! I was just waiting on the Pick Twos, but luckily they came back today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KayEss (Sep 13, 2013)

I painted my toenails with the Ruffian polish tonight. Excuse the messiness. I am neurotic about keeping my toenails short and that makes them hard to paint. I don't usually clean them up since excess polish seems to come off in a day or two on its own. I liked the formula a lot and the handle was definitely interesting!

Anyway, I think the color ended up looking pretty nice despite its orange-ness!


----------



## JennG315 (Sep 13, 2013)

Super Happy that I recieved my very first box (#17) with Birchbox...so here it is!!! 


   

   *(*_The Dr. Lipp is pretty tiny 0.1Fl. Oz and the Dr. Jart 0.17Fl. Oz..._



*)*​   

​ 
So when I first signed up &amp; claimed my Birchbox on the 18th last month the Ruffian Nail polish was one of the reasons why! I also wanted to try Dr. Jart which I believe was in last month's box sadly I didnt sign up in time for September but I got Lucky this time around!!! 

Love 



 it!!! &amp; this color "Hedge Fund" was my 1st choice.​ 


​


----------



## TracyT (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I painted my toenails with the Ruffian polish tonight. Excuse the messiness. I am neurotic about keeping my toenails short and that makes them hard to paint. I don't usually clean them up since excess polish seems to come off in a day or two on its own. I liked the formula a lot and the handle was definitely interesting!

Anyway, I think the color ended up looking pretty nice despite its orange-ness!






Nice! I'm supposed to get that color. Maybe it won't be so bad after all. 

And I totally agree about the next day "fall out" from polish. I'm messy at manicures. Day 2 or post-shower excess removal is amazingly tidy.


----------



## l1qu1dsk1e (Sep 13, 2013)

I received box #1. I got the Ruffian polish in Hedge Fund as well. Did anyone else have an issue with their polish being a bit thick, or dry? Mine was extremely thick; took a while to dry. I did like my benefit sugarbomb lipgloss  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I like the pink-ish nude color.


----------



## sweetharlot (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Where on birchbox do you go to see what's going to be in your box? 

This is only my 2nd box but the way I do it is:

Be signed in to your account and click on 'Box' by the top of the screen, click on women's (or men's) to see your subscription(s). The page you are then brought to should say September 2013, scroll down and there are your products. (Sorry if that was over-explained, I guide people step by step in things at my job so I am used to having to be very detailed.)


----------



## Heather Hicks (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *simplyatomic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So my box arrived today. The sea spray spilled all over the box ugh. And they forgot to add my golden ticket haha

Hey simplyatomic. I checked my box and found my Davines spray had spilled also. Have you seen many others saying that on here or elsewhere? I haven't been able to keep up with this thread at all now that boxes are arriving. On a whim, I searched this thread for the word "spilled" and you were the only one that popped up. Surely it can't be limited to us though, right?


----------



## KayEss (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Hey simplyatomic. I checked my box and found my Davines spray had spilled also. Have you seen many others saying that on here or elsewhere? I haven't been able to keep up with this thread at all now that boxes are arriving. On a whim, I searched this thread for the word "spilled" and you were the only one that popped up. Surely it can't be limited to us though, right?
I have yet to receive my box (with the Davines in it) but someone on Reddit said that theirs had leaked but the salt had built up to prevent further leaking or something along those lines. Contact BB if you feel it's worth the time, they will probably send you a replacement or points! I hope mine is okay but I won't be surprised if it leaks now that I'm hearing this.


----------



## jannie135 (Sep 13, 2013)

So I got the "dreaded" coastal scents quad, but unlike other quads I've gotten (from Ipsy) I really really liked the colors!! So I tried them out using the Nyx jumbo eye pencil in milk as a base (something I also learned from the Ipsy thread lol).

I got the Nyx item in a set of 6 because one was like 4 something and then I had a 20% off coupon and then $3 off at Ulta so I got them for like 14 bucks! Also I got the same CS quad in both my boxes lol...





Tadaa!





Conclusion: I won't go out of my way to buy these because they were really crumbly and if I didn't have a base I don't think they would have fared so well, but they lasted all night with primers! It was also a little difficult to blend. But I'm spoiled since I use mostly Urban Decay shadows lol. 

I love make uppppppppp soooo much it hurts. lol


----------



## normajean2008 (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I got the "dreaded" coastal scents quad, but unlike other quads I've gotten (from Ipsy) I really really liked the colors!! So I tried them out using the Nyx jumbo eye pencil in milk as a base (something I also learned from the Ipsy thread lol).

I got the Nyx item in a set of 6 because one was like 4 something and then I had a 20% off coupon and then $3 off at Ulta so I got them for like 14 bucks! Also I got the same CS quad in both my boxes lol...





Tadaa!





Conclusion: I won't go out of my way to buy these because they were really crumbly and if I didn't have a base I don't think they would have fared so well, but they lasted all night with primers! It was also a little difficult to blend. But I'm spoiled since I use mostly Urban Decay shadows lol.

I love make uppppppppp soooo much it hurts. lol

I see you didn't love the application of the shadows, but they sure do look nice on you!  Very neutral and basic, but they go so well with your skin tone, it just makes your eyes pop.

Does that shadow quad come from the neutral mirage collection?  I'm so tempted to buy it, but it is so expensive, and I need more eyeshadow like I need another hole in my head, lol.

I got a quad last month, Ice Breaker. (deep teal, silver, icy mint, and a mustard/tan color.  So velvety and a dream to apply.  It has become one of my favorites to wear all the time.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Sep 13, 2013)

> > This is what the list of products next to my September Birchbox picture says I'm getting: Yes Toâ„¢ Grapefruit CC Cream RUFFIAN Nail Lacquer Yes Toâ„¢ Blueberries Cleansing Facial Towelettes Caudalie Hand and Nail Cream Davines This Is a Sea Salt Spray The picture shows: RUFFIAN Nail Lacquer Wine Wipes for Teeth Juice Beauty Green Apple Peel Jouer Lip Gloss Serge Normant Hair Spray I also missed reviewing my August Box. Ugh. I was sure I had done the reviews, but, nope, I forgot. I'm waiting until I get my September box to ask Bb CS what's going on with my box page this month. I want to see what's really in it. I want the Caudalie Hand and Nail Cream.
> 
> 
> Where on birchbox do you go to see what's going to be in your box?


 After I sign in, I click Box at the top of the Birchbox Homepage, then Women's Box, and it takes me to the page where my September box shows up. Same process as every month. My previous Birchbox contents are still below it and they're correct, so it's the right page, just a glitch this month. I'm sure Birchbox CS will fix it.


----------



## grayc (Sep 13, 2013)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE my box this month!  The Fox Hunt nail polish is wonderful; i'm wearing it today.  The wrap up is fun... need to work with it more; but i can see how it will be useful.


----------



## gemstone (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I see you didn't love the application of the shadows, but they sure do look nice on you!  Very neutral and basic, but they go so well with your skin tone, it just makes your eyes pop.

Does that shadow quad come from the neutral mirage collection?  I'm so tempted to buy it, but it is so expensive, and I need more eyeshadow like I need another hole in my head, lol.

I got a quad last month, Ice Breaker. (deep teal, silver, icy mint, and a mustard/tan color.  So velvety and a dream to apply.  It has become one of my favorites to wear all the time.

http://www.coastalscents.com/makeup/eyes/eye-palettes/miragepalette.html

Coastal scents are constantly putting their palettes on sale, last month they had it for $8.88.  It's not on sale anymore, but if you are willing to wait, it will definitely be on sale again sometime in the next month or so.  It's just one of those sites that you should never pay full price for anything on, because all the merchandise is constantly being marked down.


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I see you didn't love the application of the shadows, but they sure do look nice on you!  Very neutral and basic, but they go so well with your skin tone, it just makes your eyes pop.

Does that shadow quad come from the neutral mirage collection?  I'm so tempted to buy it, but it is so expensive, and I need more eyeshadow like I need another hole in my head, lol.

I got a quad last month, Ice Breaker. (deep teal, silver, icy mint, and a mustard/tan color.  So velvety and a dream to apply.  It has become one of my favorites to wear all the time.

http://www.coastalscents.com/makeup/eyes/eye-palettes/miragepalette.html

Coastal scents are constantly putting their palettes on sale, last month they had it for $8.88.  It's not on sale anymore, but if you are willing to wait, it will definitely be on sale again sometime in the next month or so.  It's just one of those sites that you should never pay full price for anything on, because all the merchandise is constantly being marked down.


Their Ultra Shimmer, Warm, and 88 Original palettes are all $8.88 right now. Alternately, BH Cosmetics has all of their 88 palettes on sale for $8.88.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JennG315* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Super Happy that I recieved my very first box (#17) with Birchbox...so here it is!!! 



   

   *(*_The Dr. Lipp is pretty tiny 0.1Fl. Oz and the Dr. Jart 0.17Fl. Oz..._



*)*​   

​ 
So when I first signed up &amp; claimed my Birchbox on the 18th last month the Ruffian Nail polish was one of the reasons why! I also wanted to try Dr. Jart which I believe was in last month's box sadly I didnt sign up in time for September but I got Lucky this time around!!! 

Love 



 it!!! &amp; this color "Hedge Fund" was my 1st choice.​ 


​ 
Wow LOVE THIS COLOR!!! And it looks amazing on you!  So glad you got a great first box!


----------



## knightsgirl (Sep 13, 2013)

> Sorry if this was mentioned before, but did anyone else have an issue with their Coastal Scents quad being busted? I got my box today and the Ruffian Nail Polish was slightly opened (so my polish is super thick &amp; gloopy) and one of the Coastal Scents shadows was busted and all over EVERYTHING! Is this something that you would contact Customer Service about, or am I being picky?


 Definitely contact them! My eyeshadow quad was all over my box last month and they sent me a whole new box. They said it may not be the same box but unfortunately it was lol


----------



## skylola123 (Sep 13, 2013)

I wish our boxes looked like the other Birchboxes from other countries!

I saw a few that had Moroccan Oil along with Rosebud Salve. 

I think those are the boxes I am most jealous of.


----------



## grayc (Sep 13, 2013)

Here is a picture of the Fox Hunt... i'm in LOVE with the color.  Great fall Red/Orange.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 13, 2013)

> Here is a picture of the Fox Hunt... i'm in LOVE with the color.Â  Great fall Red/Orange.


 The color reminds me of those orangey red autumn Thanksgiving leaves. So vibrant and festive. =)


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  well since I posted this on FB i probably won't get a response : but I felt like saying it anyway:

Quote:   BB, I just wanted to express my disappointment at how unevenly valued the boxes are this month. I know you have difficulty sometimes because you just receive the samples and put them together, but I was under the impression there was CURATION on your part, which was what we were paying for. One of my boxes received the $28 face creme sample so with the nail polish and other items, it was worth ~$45. 

The other box I received had the nail polish ($10), sugarbomb (~$7), a hair sample worth ~$1 even though I indicated on my profile I'm not very interested in hair products, the BCBG perfume sample worth ~$1.50 even though I've asked for less perfumes and have gotten two since that option went up even though my friends who asked for perfumes haven't, and a foot cream foil worth 20 cents.  I understand it's unavoidable some products are worth a lot, but it seems like you do have $2 and less sample you can combine with those instead of sticking them in a bag that already has a lower value.

I'm not super happy with my profile match on either boxes this month. I understand that's how it goes sometimes, which is okay. But with a higher value it at least seems like they're products I would be able to afford sampling otherwise. I've had $16-18 value boxes which I've LOVED because almost everything was a perfect match for me, but it feels like the BB match isn't working for me when I get hair AND perfume products in the same box which I asked for more makeup and skincare (like the Juice Beauty peel), which I know were in other boxes...

Just my thoughts, I'm not trying to be rude. I know other subscribers have asked in the past for you to curate your boxes closer to value against each other. I just hope you'll take my concerns up at the next meeting! Thanks.
Blah canned responses:

Quote:  Hi Amy, thank you for your feedback. We do understand that the boxes may not seem equal since everyone does get a different one but we work very hard to ensure they are all equal. We want to cater to everyone's Beauty Profile, while taking into consideration their preferences and sample history with us. This can cause quite a bit of differences in one Birchbox to another comparatively every month. However, we never duplicate samples so an item that you may have coveted from someone else's box may very well be yours next month (and vice versa). We hope you understand that we try to make this as fair, and as equal as possible every single month. Wed love to discuss your profile and why you received the boxes you received and more about the curation of boxes. Message us so we can talk or feel free to call, 877-487-7272 M-F 9a-5p EST!


----------



## bwgraham (Sep 13, 2013)

omg.  my box is now in pa....  it was in detoit three days ago--where it should be as i live in a detoit suburb. somehow it then ended up in ky.  and now it is in pa.   what in the world??? 

my last couple birchboxes have had ruined items.  and then i placed an order in the shop --shipped to my door in two days--but missing items.

now this:

*Date/Time* *Event Name* *Location* 13 Sep 2013 07:57 Package processed by local post office WARRENDALE, PA 12 Sep 2013 08:15 Package out for post office delivery CYNTHIANA, KY 12 Sep 2013 08:06 Package en route for delivery CYNTHIANA, KY 12 Sep 2013 08:05 Package Sorted by local post office CYNTHIANA, KY 12 Sep 2013 07:05 Received by the local post office CYNTHIANA, KY 10 Sep 2013 10:27 Shipment Info Received by Post Office DETROIT, MI


----------



## Dots (Sep 13, 2013)

I ordered the perfume last night and ended up paying just under $9.00 for it...yay!


----------



## hindsighting (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone who has gotten the foils of the cream blush depotted them into one of those little sample/travel size pot things? Did you find that to be easier than just trying to get it out of the packet and using it straight from there? I have a couple of those little pots laying around, and I'm thinking that might be a good idea.

I wouldn't bother. I used one of them yesterday and will probably only get two uses out of each packet.


----------



## easybreezy (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *grayc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here is a picture of the Fox Hunt... i'm in LOVE with the color.  Great fall Red/Orange.





I painted my nails with it last night too, and I am in love with it!  I wasn't too excited about the color when I saw it would be in my box, but in person I really fell for it and now I am glad I got the Fox Hunt instead of the Hedge Fund.  I also had previously said I wasn't too worried about the smaller size since I never go through an entire bottle, but I could see maybe needing another one of these in the future!


----------



## BagLady (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *grayc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here is a picture of the Fox Hunt... i'm in LOVE with the color.  Great fall Red/Orange.





That looks really pretty. Prettier than it looks in the bottle.


----------



## grayc (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
That looks really pretty. Prettier than it looks in the bottle.
it really is.  I've gotten a few compliments on it today at work.

it's not so overpowering orange as i think some may think it is.


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 13, 2013)

> Blah canned responses:


 Canned! Canned! Canned!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Blah canned responses:

This isn't meant to sound snarky (you know how internet tones can be taken, sigh hahah) but what kind of answer were you hoping for? It is canned to some extent but I'm also trying to play out in my mind what else a CS representative could say to make it "right" and I'm drawing blanks. I guess to me it's a somewhat sufficient answer because it addresses the unfortunate realities of these sub programs. That $20 sample would have made any one box unequal to another. I don't see that as a fault because it's just a sample, but if people harp on the "value" aspect too much then we could end up missing out on a lot of different/new/interesting/whatever products.


----------



## Playedinloops (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
This isn't meant to sound snarky (you know how internet tones can be taken, sigh hahah) but what kind of answer were you hoping for? It is canned to some extent but I'm also trying to play out in my mind what else a CS representative could say to make it "right" and I'm drawing blanks. I guess to me it's a somewhat sufficient answer because it addresses the unfortunate realities of these sub programs. That $20 sample would have made any one box unequal to another. I don't see that as a fault because it's just a sample, but if people harp on the "value" aspect too much then we could end up missing out on a lot of different/new/interesting/whatever products.

Also, I haven't spent much time in bb threads lately, but we used to have this discussion every month. Value is relative. Sure, the $20 sample is worth more money wise, but if its a product someone won't use, they may be jealous of someone else's $2 sample. Idk this is one of the reasons I do stay out of these threads, I enjoy my box so much more when I'm looking at how much I LIKE the products, not how much other people like them.


----------



## tasertag (Sep 13, 2013)

I bought the Folle de Joie! I only had $30 worth of points but I couldn't pass up the 30% off. I'm glad I waited for the mystery two pack to be available again.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Also, I haven't spent much time in bb threads lately, but we used to have this discussion every month. Value is relative. Sure, the $20 sample is worth more money wise, but if its a product someone won't use, they may be jealous of someone else's $2 sample. Idk this is one of the reasons I do stay out of these threads, I enjoy my box so much more when I'm looking at how much I LIKE the products, not how much other people like them.

I feel the same way. Once I stopped value hoarding I found that I use my samples more and like them for what they are, a box of samples.


----------



## Playedinloops (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I feel the same way. Once I stopped value hoarding I found that I use my samples more and like them for what they are, a box of samples.

Same. I've already used up 2 of my samples this month, tried one, and was waiting for the weekend to try the remaining too. By giving up trading and trying to get everything I wanted, I enjoy bb much more, and discover great products, instead of hoarding make up samples only.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This isn't meant to sound snarky (you know how internet tones can be taken, sigh hahah) but what kind of answer were you hoping for? It is canned to some extent but I'm also trying to play out in my mind what else a CS representative could say to make it "right" and I'm drawing blanks. I guess to me it's a somewhat sufficient answer because it addresses the unfortunate realities of these sub programs. That $20 sample would have made any one box unequal to another. I don't see that as a fault because it's just a sample, but if people harp on the "value" aspect too much then we could end up missing out on a lot of different/new/interesting/whatever products.
Good point! 

Mainly the point I was trying to make was like "I'm dissatisfied with the way the boxes came this month, and I hope you'll continue to improve" which is why I made the comment about passing along my concerns.

Instead basically the comments they've been giving out and why I think Quene and a lot of the other posters who've mentioned the hair thing have been frustrated is because the comments are now basically "This is the way it is, sorry if it doesn't please you, we hope like anyway!"


----------



## TracyT (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bwgraham* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  omg.  my box is now in pa....  it was in detoit three days ago--where it should be as i live in a detoit suburb. somehow it then ended up in ky.  and now it is in pa.   what in the world??? 

my last couple birchboxes have had ruined items.  and then i placed an order in the shop --shipped to my door in two days--but missing items.

now this:

*Date/Time* *Event Name* *Location* 13 Sep 2013 07:57 Package processed by local post office WARRENDALE, PA 12 Sep 2013 08:15 Package out for post office delivery CYNTHIANA, KY 12 Sep 2013 08:06 Package en route for delivery CYNTHIANA, KY 12 Sep 2013 08:05 Package Sorted by local post office CYNTHIANA, KY 12 Sep 2013 07:05 Received by the local post office CYNTHIANA, KY 10 Sep 2013 10:27 Shipment Info Received by Post Office DETROIT, MI 

Thank you for posting the list of "events". This is my first BB and was tracking it to see where it's gone. My box hasn't made to my state just yet but based on your timing, maybe in a couple days. Woohoo!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Same. I've already used up 2 of my samples this month, tried one, and was waiting for the weekend to try the remaining too. By giving up trading and trying to get everything I wanted, I enjoy bb much more, and discover great products, instead of hoarding make up samples only.

I have to say, trading is expensive! The only time I ended up trading was one month when Ipsy had Zoya because I already had the shade I received. But when I added up the cost of packaging and mailing for one item it was roughly $5! Half a birchbox right there hahah. I could see doing it for coveted items but otherwise the cost-benefit really isn't worth it (for me).


----------



## BagLady (Sep 13, 2013)

On the topic of BB value Hoarding (and I mean this as NO disrespect to MUT) but before I came on MUT, I had no idea of the different box variations that BB sent out and pretty much enjoyed most of my boxes. Once I started to see all the different available options on here, I started to get box envy and not enjoy my boxes as much. Obviously it's human nature to compare and on occasion envy especially since we are all paying the same amount but lately i have tried really hard to focus on using what I can from my BB.

It's also nice that we have the trade thread here because I have been able to try lots of other items from BB thanks to swaps.

Again no disrespect to MUT because i love it here, i just think seeing what other people get sometimes makes it harder to enjoy what you have..
AH such is life right??


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I feel the same way. Once I stopped value hoarding I found that I use my samples more and like them for what they are, a box of samples.

Also a good point! I'm just not interested in hair products and perfume though. I said value is relative because I was pretty pleased with my $18 box last month, and I still dislike the $45 box. Like I said, I'd much rather get something lower valued or less heavy and I want... but they sent me things I actively don't want. : I don't even really look at the other boxes now.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I have to say, trading is expensive! The only time I ended up trading was one month when Ipsy had Zoya because I already had the shade I received. But when I added up the cost of packaging and mailing for one item it was roughly $5! Half a birchbox right there hahah. I could see doing it for coveted items but otherwise the cost-benefit really isn't worth it (for me).
Lol I looove trading but it definitely gets expensive especially since I dont have a printer and I end up using my school's mail service (think like, the "post office" counters inside grocery stores). 

Quote: Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  On the topic of BB value Hoarding (and I mean this as NO disrespect to MUT) but before I came on MUT, I had no idea of the different box variations that BB sent out and pretty much enjoyed most of my boxes. Once I started to see all the different available options on here, I started to get box envy and not enjoy my boxes as much. Obviously it's human nature to compare and on occasion envy especially since we are all paying the same amount but lately i have tried really hard to focus on using what I can from my BB.

It's also nice that we have the trade thread here because I have been able to try lots of other items from BB thanks to swaps.

Again no disrespect to MUT because i love it here, i just think seeing what other people get sometimes makes it harder to enjoy what you have..
AH such is life right??

I agree! My biggest group to compare my boxes to were my older sister and her best friend before coming to MUT. (My sister eventually dropped BB.) But my sister's best friend is SO free of box envy and pretty much is unaware of all the other possible box combos that she is excited each month and tries EVERY item. I remember her being particularly jazzed about this one box a month or so back that everyone called a "punishment box". She also rarely peeks at the box contents. Lol oh to be so free and in love with birchbox!


----------



## Playedinloops (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I have to say, trading is expensive! The only time I ended up trading was one month when Ipsy had Zoya because I already had the shade I received. But when I added up the cost of packaging and mailing for one item it was roughly $5! Half a birchbox right there hahah. I could see doing it for coveted items but otherwise the cost-benefit really isn't worth it (for me).

It most certainly is! That was the main reason I stopped trading. It just didn't seem worth it!


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
This isn't meant to sound snarky (you know how internet tones can be taken, sigh hahah) but what kind of answer were you hoping for? It is canned to some extent but I'm also trying to play out in my mind what else a CS representative could say to make it "right" and I'm drawing blanks. I guess to me it's a somewhat sufficient answer because it addresses the unfortunate realities of these sub programs. That $20 sample would have made any one box unequal to another. I don't see that as a fault because it's just a sample, but if people harp on the "value" aspect too much then we could end up missing out on a lot of different/new/interesting/whatever products.

Also, I haven't spent much time in bb threads lately, but we used to have this discussion every month. Value is relative. Sure, the $20 sample is worth more money wise, but if its a product someone won't use, they may be jealous of someone else's $2 sample. Idk this is one of the reasons I do stay out of these threads, I enjoy my box so much more when I'm looking at how much I LIKE the products, not how much other people like them.


The way I look at it, the monetary value of my Birchbox is $10 because that is what I pay for it. As long as the contents equal out to $10, I'm cool. If 2 or 3 out of 5 samples are something I can use then I am happy. I do participate in trading because there are some products that I just cannot or will not use so I would rather they go to someone that will find them useful. Plus, trading is fun and something to do while I wait for the next round of sub deliveries. 






There is always a box or 2 that I might have preferred but I don't dwell on it. I have been with Birchbox for 1 year now, and in that time I have only been disappointed once. I have ended up loving at least one product in every box (even the disappointing one) and I have found so many brands and products I never would have found otherwise. That, to me, is the true value.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  On the topic of BB value Hoarding (and I mean this as NO disrespect to MUT) but before I came on MUT, I had no idea of the different box variations that BB sent out and pretty much enjoyed most of my boxes. Once I started to see all the different available options on here, I started to get box envy and not enjoy my boxes as much. Obviously it's human nature to compare and on occasion envy especially since we are all paying the same amount but lately i have tried really hard to focus on using what I can from my BB.

It's also nice that we have the trade thread here because I have been able to try lots of other items from BB thanks to swaps.

Again no disrespect to MUT because i love it here, i just think seeing what other people get sometimes makes it harder to enjoy what you have..
AH such is life right??

Envy is human nature. I always get it when I see other boxes, but then I get some perspective when I think about what I actually signed up for. Such is life, indeed.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Also a good point! I'm just not interested in hair products and perfume though. I said value is relative because I was pretty pleased with my $18 box last month, and I still dislike the $45 box. Like I said, I'd much rather get something lower valued or less heavy and I want... but they sent me things I actively don't want. : I don't even really look at the other boxes now.

I've found the same about the boxes I had with more accessible products (yesto, simple eye roller, etc.), for some reason I've been responding to them better. This month is ok but that beauty protector shampoo &amp; conditioner is expensive! I couldn't see myself paying full price for those or the ruffian polishes.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
It most certainly is! That was the main reason I stopped trading. It just didn't seem worth it!

Oh, I usually manage to get something $2-3 shipped. :&lt; but I use paypal shipping so maybe that's why!


----------



## BagLady (Sep 13, 2013)

> Oh, I usually manage to get something $2-3 shipped. :&lt; but I use paypal shipping so maybe that's why!


 I love PayPal shipping. I typically can ship for less than $3 unless I'm shipping heavier items which is rare. And I also re-use the envelopes, bubble wrap etc whenever possible.


----------



## gemstone (Sep 13, 2013)

> The way I look at it, the monetary value of my Birchbox is $10 because that is what I pay for it. As long as the contents equalÂ out to $10, I'm cool. If 2 or 3 out of 5 samples are something I can use then I am happy. I do participate in trading because there are some products that I just cannot or will not use so I would rather they go to someone that will find them useful. Plus, trading is fun and something to do while I wait for the next round of sub deliveries.Â :icon_chee There is always a box or 2 that I might have preferred but I don't dwell on it. I have been with Birchbox for 1 year now, and in that time I have only been disappointed once. I have ended up loving at least one product in every box (even the disappointing one) and I have found so many brands and products I never would have found otherwise. That, to me, is the true value.Â  :smilehappyyes:


 This! I never have box envy, because I know that there is nothing I can do, and that a lot of months a box I loved other people thought were "punishment" boxes. I also rarely trade anything, and I always try everything. I don't mind not liking certain products, it has kept me from purchasing products I thought I'd love (hello, dr jart detox bb cream!) and ended up not liking. I was also skeptical of perfume, mostly due to MUT, and ended up loving several of the ones I've received. If it weren't for birchbox, I never would have even started wearing perfume.


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Same. I've already used up 2 of my samples this month, tried one, and was waiting for the weekend to try the remaining too. By giving up trading and trying to get everything I wanted, I enjoy bb much more, and discover great products, instead of hoarding make up samples only.

I have to say, trading is expensive! The only time I ended up trading was one month when Ipsy had Zoya because I already had the shade I received. But when I added up the cost of packaging and mailing for one item it was roughly $5! Half a birchbox right there hahah. I could see doing it for coveted items but otherwise the cost-benefit really isn't worth it (for me).


I reuse packaging materials so swapping is pretty cheap for me and totally worth it to have samples that I can actually use instead of a drawer full of products ill suited for my needs. I have enough boxes, bubble mailers, and bubble wrap to last me a few years.


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 13, 2013)

yeah i'm on the side of i rather have a box of samples that i can use, than having a box of useless samples that are worth a lot of money. thankfully i found someone to trade my hair items with but the trading adds up and it takes time for me to go into town and ship them off, especially since i work nights. if i got my punishment box a month ago, i would've been fine with it because i had a decent amount of hair. if they weren't giving out those $100 cards i would've marked my box as return to sender and got a refund to tell birchbox a message of basically "take this box back and shove it" for not caring about customers spending their hard earning cash for samples they can't use.


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Oh, I usually manage to get something $2-3 shipped. :&lt; but I use paypal shipping so maybe that's why!
Quote: Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I love PayPal shipping. I typically can ship for less than $3 unless I'm shipping heavier items which is rare. And I also re-use the envelopes, bubble wrap etc whenever possible.
Yup, same here.  Anything 3 oz and under is only $1.69 and I can usually get at least 2 samples shipped for that.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I reuse packaging materials so swapping is pretty cheap for me and totally worth it to have samples that I can actually use instead of a drawer full of products ill suited for my needs. I have enough boxes, bubble mailers, and bubble wrap to last me a few years. 




 

I've been trying to start doing that! Especially when I know I have things to mail. Living in a studio apartment is hard though because I end up running out of room and throwing it all away bahahha.


----------



## hellopengy (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Hey simplyatomic. I checked my box and found my Davines spray had spilled also. Have you seen many others saying that on here or elsewhere? I haven't been able to keep up with this thread at all now that boxes are arriving. On a whim, I searched this thread for the word "spilled" and you were the only one that popped up. Surely it can't be limited to us though, right?
This happened to me too! I emailed them but didn't make a big deal out of it (I was just happy to get the spray- it was the one item I really wanted!) so I'll let you know what they say.


----------



## emvee (Sep 13, 2013)

I received



> I received box #1. I got the Ruffian polish in Hedge Fund as well. Did anyone else have an issue with their polish being a bit thick, or dry? Mine was extremely thick; took a while to dry. I did like my benefit sugarbomb lipgloss  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I like the pink-ish nude color.


 I received box 1 as well but it had the fox hunt. It was thick. I almost went with just 1 coat. It chipped on me today in the shower oh well.


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 13, 2013)

Question answered.  Thanks.


----------



## TracyT (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I've been trying to start doing that! Especially when I know I have things to mail. Living in a studio apartment is hard though because I end up running out of room and throwing it all away bahahha.

Maybe take an unused pillow case and stuff it with bubble wrap/packing envelopes for the interim. And maybe use the boxes as a planter holder. ?!

Temporary yet functional ?!


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 13, 2013)

I got mine today without having gotten a tracking email.

Ruffian in Fox Hunt

Beauty Protector shampoo and conditioner

Dr Jart bb cream

Dr Lipp nipple balm for lips

I don't know why I was so surprised the Ruffians are half sized polishes.  The size is plainly posted on the product page...I guess I'm unobservant.


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 13, 2013)

Thank you!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *sweetharlot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
This is only my 2nd box but the way I do it is:

Be signed in to your account and click on 'Box' by the top of the screen, click on women's (or men's) to see your subscription(s). The page you are then brought to should say September 2013, scroll down and there are your products. (Sorry if that was over-explained, I guide people step by step in things at my job so I am used to having to be very detailed.)


----------



## Dots (Sep 13, 2013)

I have been pretty content with my BB's all but one time but the past several monrhs have been amazing for me!


----------



## Ashitude (Sep 13, 2013)

One of my boxes is still vacationing in Florida. It needs to come back home!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Sep 13, 2013)

I value a box based on what I can actually use. Scented bath and hair products leave me with red, rashy, itchy, painful scalp and skin that can take days to clear up, so to me they are worthless. I once received a full-sized Stila 1 step bronzer as a mystery pick from BB. Retail $36...worth 0 to me because I'm super pale. So it went into a CS and a new happy home. Now that I'm addicted to CS I keep a dedicated stash so I will be ready for the next one. But everyone needs an outlet to vent, I know I do!


----------



## goldenmeans (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kristine Walker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
       I value a box based on what I can actually use. Scented bath and hair products leave me with red, rashy, itchy, painful scalp and skin that can take days to clear up, so to me they are worthless. I once received a full-sized Stila 1 step bronzer as a mystery pick from BB. Retail $36...worth 0 to me because I'm super pale. So it went into a CS and a new happy home. Now that I'm addicted to CS I keep a dedicated stash so I will be ready for the next one. But everyone needs an outlet to vent, I know I do!

I'm super pale also and got that Stila bronzer last summer. I have been using a tiny bit every day on the apples of my cheeks under my blush. I think it brightens up my skin. You don't have to slather it all over.


----------



## gemstone (Sep 13, 2013)

> I'mÂ super pale alsoÂ andÂ got that Stila bronzer last summer. I have been using a tiny bit every day on the apples of my cheeks under my blush. I think it brightens up my skin. You don't have to slather it all over.


 I do the same! I like it because how dark it is depends on how much you use, so if i use a tiny bit i get the right shade. I also use a tiny bit of it to warm up a few tinted moisturizers that are too yellow for me.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kristine Walker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
       I value a box based on what I can actually use. Scented bath and hair products leave me with red, rashy, itchy, painful scalp and skin that can take days to clear up, so to me they are worthless. I once received a full-sized Stila 1 step bronzer as a mystery pick from BB. Retail $36...worth 0 to me because I'm super pale. So it went into a CS and a new happy home. Now that I'm addicted to CS I keep a dedicated stash so I will be ready for the next one. But everyone needs an outlet to vent, I know I do!

same with me and the stila 1 step bronzer. i live in the south where its like 100 degrees 80% of the time, so i try to wear the lightest possible makeup (texture wise) and the texture of the stila was tooooo heavy for me, i gave to to my aunt who was happy to experiment with it.

however, if you're still looking for a bronzer that gives fair skinned people a healthy glow, i highly recommend Benefit Hoolah.


----------



## LadyK (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yup, same here.  Anything 3 oz and under is only $1.69 and I can usually get at least 2 samples shipped for that.

Wow!  I have to try paypal shipping.  I just sent off my first trade item and it was over $5.  I am still happy to be trading.  I end up passing on items I won't use to people who will enjoy them.  I also get to try items I wouldn't have been able to otherwise.  I think trading for me will always just be for fun.  

So far I have avoided box envy for the most part.  I like so many of the items, I am usually happy with what I get.  I don't worry so much about the cost as the value is always more than the $10 I Pay.  I have tried so many things I would never have found without these boxes.  

When I really think about it, one of my favorite things about the box is reading all these threads.


----------



## Superfish19 (Sep 13, 2013)

I've been with Birchbox for almost a year and took the plunge and ordered another box. I've enjoyed most of the boxes except one month. I think it's a great value and I love trying new things. Also the point system at the store rocks.


----------



## noxlunate (Sep 13, 2013)

I got my very first Birchbox in the mail today after watching posts on here for what seemed like forever! It could be that I'm so new to it and haven't had a chance to get annoyed by BB but I loved it. I did have the issue where tracking decided it didn't want to update anymore and it showed up as a complete surprise, though considering that the original date of arrival was supposed to be the 16th I'm counting that as a good thing.


----------



## Sunnie045 (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hellopengy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This happened to me too! I emailed them but didn't make a big deal out of it (I was just happy to get the spray- it was the one item I really wanted!) so I'll let you know what they say.
Mine also spilled and I sent an email.  I feel bad because I emailed last month due to a missing sample.  I don't want them to think I am taking advantage, so I was really nice and asked if a replacement was available. We will see. It looks like a few people on facebook had a similar problem.


----------



## LadyK (Sep 13, 2013)

My box just arrived!  I have the:

Jouer lip gloss in Riviera (Love this color!)

Juice Beauty Green Apple Peel  (excited to try)

Ruffian in Fox Hunt (Looks good)

Serge Normant Hair Spray (I'm out of hair spray so this is needed)

Borracha Wine wipes (Don't drink red wine but I might try them after my coffee in the morning)

I am very happy with my box.  I think I may have to buy a full size of the Jouer and my reviews should put me close to having enough points!  I heart happy boxes!

(OT:  I also just got my car back today after getting hit by a big rig three weeks ago so having my box be so good is icing on the cake)


----------



## Meeesha (Sep 13, 2013)

For those of you that have already received your boxes with the Mereadesso moisturizer, how are you liking it? 

I'm really worried with grapeseed oil being one of the main ingredients how my skin is going to react..


----------



## eternalsnshine1 (Sep 13, 2013)

Oh ok, it seems like more people got the green one. It feels like it is taking forever to get my box this month! I checked the shipping and it hasnt changed since the 9th!! Maybe it will be in my mailbox when I get home!


----------



## Sept Mbabe (Sep 13, 2013)

I've got box envy....from what I was suppose to get and what BB actually sent me, ha!  I was suppose to get this:

BB41


----------



## eternalsnshine1 (Sep 13, 2013)

Thats great! Who says Friday the 13th has to be a bad day??


----------



## Sept Mbabe (Sep 13, 2013)

Here's a pic of bb41.  Not sure why it didn't show in my earlier post :/


----------



## PeridotCricket (Sep 13, 2013)

> My box just arrived! Â I have the: Jouer lip gloss in Riviera (Love this color!) Juice Beauty Green Apple Peel Â (excited to try) Ruffian in Fox Hunt (Looks good) Serge Normant Hair Spray (I'm out of hair spray so this is needed) Borracha Wine wipes (Don't drink red wine but I might try them after my coffee in the morning) I am very happy with my box. Â I think I may have to buy a full size of the Jouer and my reviews should put me close to having enough points! Â I heart happy boxes! (OT: Â I also just got my car back today after getting hit by a big rig three weeks ago so having my box be so good is icing on the cake) Â


 Ugh. This is the box pictured on my Birchbox account. The list of products does not match the picture, so I don't know what box I'm getting, but I got a Jouer lip gloss in my box last year, I now have 3 different color samples of it and they're lasting me over 30 uses each. I don't want another one. And "drunk" brand wine wipes? What the Efff? Borracha means drunk in Spanish.


----------



## gemstone (Sep 13, 2013)

> Ugh. This is the box pictured on my Birchbox account. The list of products does not match the picture, so I don't know what box I'm getting, but I got a Jouer lip gloss in my box last year, I now have 3 different color samples of it and they're lasting me over 30 uses each. I don't want another one. And "drunk" brand wine wipes? What the Efff? Borracha means drunk in Spanish.


 I posted this earlier but the contents listed are the ones you're supposed to get. They put the box pictures in later (thats why they have the plain birchbox placeholder) and several had the wrong pic put in. Also, I think that it's a very appropriate name for wipes that remove wine stains, but obviously it can be used for other stains. Wine just stains worse than coffee, etc.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I posted this earlier but the contents listed are the ones you're supposed to get. They put the box pictures in later (thats why they have the plain birchbox placeholder) and several had the wrong pic put in.

Also, I think that it's a very appropriate name for wipes that remove wine stains, but obviously it can be used for other stains. Wine just stains worse than coffee, etc.

It's a clever name, I agree (and wine stains are the #1 reason i tend to stay away from red wine lolol). I imagine they'd probably be pretty useful on other stains though if they work on wine.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Sep 13, 2013)

I love my box! I got the davines spray (huge) Elizabeth Arden lip gloss (gorgeous) the orange nail polish (awesome) a Paula choice vial for spots, (I'm down) and the wine wipes (actually sounds neat) and I got the best mystery plus two ever the same day: beauty blender, make lipstick and makeup remover! In love with birchbox right now!


----------



## nicepenguins (Sep 13, 2013)

Love my box--the sugar bomb feels great on my lips and I even like the perfume. Hand cream was great too (box 32)


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 13, 2013)

I received one of my boxes today. It contained...





Shattered glass! Birchbox, you shouldn't have! 






I'm pretty sure that stuffing 2 glass samples in a pillow box together probably wasn't the brightest idea. I've already sent them an email about it. I really hope they just give me points because I'm certain I have smelled enough of that perfume to last me a lifetime.


----------



## JamieO (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
same with me and the stila 1 step bronzer. i live in the south where its like 100 degrees 80% of the time, so i try to wear the lightest possible makeup (texture wise) and the texture of the stila was tooooo heavy for me, i gave to to my aunt who was happy to experiment with it.

however, if you're still looking for a bronzer that gives fair skinned people a healthy glow, i highly recommend Benefit Hoolah.

Yes! I love Hoolah. It's the only bronzer I've ever used that isn't too dark or orangey or sparkly. It's perfect for my fair skin.


----------



## glamigirl (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Meeesha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For those of you that have already received your boxes with the Mereadesso moisturizer, how are you liking it? 

I'm really worried with grapeseed oil being one of the main ingredients how my skin is going to react..

I just finished my bottle that i have been using last two years and never once had a reaction-not a problem whatsoever...


----------



## LadyK (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Ugh. This is the box pictured on my Birchbox account. The list of products does not match the picture, so I don't know what box I'm getting, but I got a Jouer lip gloss in my box last year, I now have 3 different color samples of it and they're lasting me over 30 uses each. I don't want another one. And "drunk" brand wine wipes? What the Efff? Borracha means drunk in Spanish.

If you end up with the Jouer check out my trade list.  I just ordered a full size with my points but I would still trade for another.

 That's pretty funny about the name for the wipes.  The drunk part explains why the directions say: "Do not swallow wipe.."


----------



## LadyK (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I received one of my boxes today. It contained...





Shattered glass! Birchbox, you shouldn't have! 





I'm pretty sure that stuffing 2 glass samples in a pillow box together probably wasn't the brightest idea. I've already sent them an email about it. I really hope they just give me points because I'm certain I have smelled enough of that perfume to last me a lifetime. 





Eek!  I hope you didn't get cut.  Those tiny little shards are sneaky.  This should be a no brainer for customer service, I hope they send some replacements and points.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I received one of my boxes today. It contained...





Shattered glass! Birchbox, you shouldn't have! 





I'm pretty sure that stuffing 2 glass samples in a pillow box together probably wasn't the brightest idea. I've already sent them an email about it. I really hope they just give me points because I'm certain I have smelled enough of that perfume to last me a lifetime. 





oh my god!! i've never seen anything like that happen. i hope you didn't cut yourself D:


----------



## flynt (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
It's a clever name, I agree (and wine stains are the #1 reason i tend to stay away from red wine lolol). I imagine they'd probably be pretty useful on other stains though if they work on wine.

I get the worst stains on my teeth and lips from red wine so I'm looking forward to seeing the reviews.  If it works well I'm definitely looking into buying them.  I prefer red wine to white but I look so ridiculous that I avoid drinking it in public.


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
Eek!  I hope you didn't get cut.  Those tiny little shards are sneaky.  This should be a no brainer for customer service, I hope they send some replacements and points.  


Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif oh my god!! i've never seen anything like that happen. i hope you didn't cut yourself D:

I somehow managed to escape injury which seems somewhat miraculous in retrospect. There were tiny shards on everything! I wiped down the other samples and I threw out the box after I took the pic. Thanks for the concern!

I swear it looks like it exploded.


----------



## normajean2008 (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
http://www.coastalscents.com/makeup/eyes/eye-palettes/miragepalette.html

Coastal scents are constantly putting their palettes on sale, last month they had it for $8.88.  It's not on sale anymore, but if you are willing to wait, it will definitely be on sale again sometime in the next month or so.  It's just one of those sites that you should never pay full price for anything on, because all the merchandise is constantly being marked down.

Thanks for that info!  I will keep checking their website.  I know BB isn't known for being cheap in their store, but that is a huge price jump on this item!


----------



## jesmari (Sep 13, 2013)

Received my box today.. but one sample was missing. I emailed them to let them know. Anyone know what they typically do about this? I really wanted to try the sample  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesmari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Received my box today.. but one sample was missing. I emailed them to let them know. Anyone know what they typically do about this? I really wanted to try the sample  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Depends. If they have extras they will send the sample to you. Otherwise they will compensate with points.


----------



## lexxies22 (Sep 13, 2013)

I seriously LOVE Amika Blow up spray. It's better than Beauty Protector Spray because it doesn't dry out my long luscious blonde locks! It smells divine! I followed instructions on the BB's video to blow dry by sections. I will definitely purchase it in the future! It gave my hair voluminous and flowy!


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 13, 2013)

Do any of you all use the toothy tabs by lush? I use the gorilla one and they make my teeth super white. I drink coffee daily and wine 2-3x a week but no one can tell by my smile. I hope I get the wine wipes in my next box (I just got another clicky truck)


----------



## angienharry (Sep 13, 2013)

> Yes! I love Hoolah. It's the only bronzer I've ever used that isn't too dark or orangey or sparkly. It's perfect for my fair skin.


 Agree 100%. It's the only bronzer for this girl!!


----------



## Sept Mbabe (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I received one of my boxes today. It contained...





Shattered glass! Birchbox, you shouldn't have! 





I'm pretty sure that stuffing 2 glass samples in a pillow box together probably wasn't the brightest idea. I've already sent them an email about it. I really hope they just give me points because I'm certain I have smelled enough of that perfume to last me a lifetime. 




Yikes, that's scary.  Glad you didn't get any cuts!  Birchbox definitely needs to fix this for you!!!


----------



## Sept Mbabe (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesmari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Received my box today.. but one sample was missing. I emailed them to let them know. Anyone know what they typically do about this? I really wanted to try the sample  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Keep an eye out for a response.  One month I had a missing sample and I emailed them and never heard back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I now call them for anything amiss with my boxes.


----------



## cskeiser (Sep 13, 2013)

I was able to use the new chat function for my customer service issue yesterday...my SMART skin polisher was totally empty.  I was able to

chat and the CS rep put in an order to send me a replacement.  Easier than calling or email for me.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 13, 2013)

my ruffian manicure. the formula was easy to use and i could've easily gotten away with using one coat but i used two out of habit. the crowdsourced collection is such a great selection of fall colors (my favoriteeee season), i want so badly to buy some more of these because the bottles are adorable. maybe they'll promo them in the future, a girl can hope. and i decided to get creative with my presentation LOL.


----------



## Kristen121 (Sep 13, 2013)

My box! I love the lip gloss. I usually don't like lop gloss because they are all sticky (even the ones that say they aren't) but this pne really isnt sticky! The moisturizer is nice, but unless I win the lottery, I jusr can't justify spending that much on moisturizer. I like the nail polish color much better IRL than i did when I saw it on the computer. I don't usualy use makeup remover wipes, but it's nice to have some on hand for nights I feel too lazy to wash my face properly. I have a seemingly endless supply of BB and CC cream samples, so not thrilled about another one, but I'll give it a try.


----------



## cpo122 (Sep 13, 2013)

> I love my box! I got the davines spray (huge) Elizabeth Arden lip gloss (gorgeous) the orange nail polish (awesome) a Paula choice vial for spots, (I'm down) and the wine wipes (actually sounds neat) and I got the best mystery plus two ever the same day: beauty blender, make lipstick and makeup remover! In love with birchbox right now!


 box twins!! excited to try everything, especially the davines. my only gripe with the box is the size of the paula's choice. it's the teensiest tiny sample i've ever seen and the packaging it comes in says "deluxe sample". Lol. btw: first time poster, but i've been lurking for months!


----------



## KNJScorpio (Sep 13, 2013)

I signed back up for Birchbox the other day, excited to get my box. It was weird, first they put me on a waitlist and then once I signed in to my old account they accepted me right away and said I'd be getting a box. I thought that was interesting LOL. But yay! Excited to get it.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KNJScorpio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I signed back up for Birchbox the other day, excited to get my box. It was weird, first they put me on a waitlist and then once I signed in to my old account they accepted me right away and said I'd be getting a box. I thought that was interesting LOL. But yay! Excited to get it.

you can bypass the waitlist through your old account after you cancel it.


----------



## WVFashion (Sep 13, 2013)

I got box # 37, which had my third version of a Coola moisturizer, Racinne's 'Ultimate Youth Power Eye Serum,' Juice Beauty's Green Apple Peel for sensitive skin, Benefit's Sugarbomb gloss, and the the purple Ruffian polish. The Sugarbomb gloss is a big MEH for me. All this gloss does is give my lips a slight sheen and tastes bad. However, it does seem to moisturize them pretty well. I am o-v-e-r Juice Beauty, though. It seems like every other month I get yet another Juice Beauty sample. I have yet to get a sample from Juice that actually does what it says. When I had my profile set to acne-prone I got the Juice Beauty acne wash that smells like rotten apples three different times.

I have a deep love for purple polishes, so when I saw that I was most likely getting the purple Ruffian polish I was worried it would be a dupe of something I already have. In the pictures it looked to be pretty close to Nars' Purple Rain. However, it's really different:





The picture isn't the best but I had to show how unique Delirium really is. I really can't think of anything that comes close to it so now I'm really considering getting the other two polishes if they're going to be anywhere as unique as Delirium.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 13, 2013)

That's a really helpful swatch comparison WVFashion! The other two colors are pretty unique IMO, I have fox hunt and my friend got hedge fund, so I got to see both IRL. And also, welcome to makeuptalk!


----------



## Jeaniney (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cpo122* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



btw: first time poster, but i've been lurking for months!

Welcome to makeuptalk!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Sep 13, 2013)

Purple Rain is gorgeous!


----------



## JimmyJazz (Sep 13, 2013)

Annnnd the canned response from BB:

_Hi K,_

_Thanks for reaching out and sharing your concerns. I understand how emotional that can be and we absolutely hate to think that some women could feel less than beautiful when they receive their Birchbox._

_We have an option on the Beauty Profile to select "too short for a pony tail". This allows us to make sure we don't send items like hair accessories, hair ties, etc to customers who would not be able to use them._

_I will bring up your concerns to my team regarding the desired options. Thank you for your feedback._

_Please let me know if you have any other questions. For further assistance, you can also give us a call at 877-487-7272 (9a-5p EST) and we'd be happy to help! Have a great day!_

_Best,_

_Emily
Discovery Specialist
Birchbox | 877-487-7272 | @BirchboxOps_

In other words: That's nice...but...no.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Annnnd the canned response from BB:

_Hi K,_

_Thanks for reaching out and sharing your concerns. I understand how emotional that can be and we absolutely hate to think that some women could feel less than beautiful when they receive their Birchbox._

_We have an option on the Beauty Profile to select "too short for a pony tail". This allows us to make sure we don't send items like hair accessories, hair ties, etc to customers who would not be able to use them._

_I will bring up your concerns to my team regarding the desired options. Thank you for your feedback._

_Please let me know if you have any other questions. For further assistance, you can also give us a call at 877-487-7272 (9a-5p EST) and we'd be happy to help! Have a great day!_

_Best,_

_Emily
Discovery Specialist
Birchbox | 877-487-7272 | @BirchboxOps_

In other words: That's nice...but...no.

i'm sorry but i'm not really seeing how this is canned. not giving you the answer you want =/= canned. she personally addressed your concern in the first line with her own thoughts, told you how birchbox handles these things *currently* and said she would pass along your comments. cs reps don't have the power to move mountains.


----------



## amygab1126 (Sep 13, 2013)

Got mine today. I got the Ruffian polish in Hedge Fund (the golden green shade) which, along with Naked, is one I didn't want. The Dr. Jart sample is tiny, and I have no doubt it's only about 25% full, as that's how all Dr. Jart samples are. I'm satisfied to have received the Dr. Lipp and the Eyeko mascara (granted, I have enough mascara from subs to last YEARS, but oh well). And I'm excited about the Amika Bombshell Blowout Spray. I like all the Amika products I've gotten to try through subs so far.


----------



## KNJScorpio (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
you can bypass the waitlist through your old account after you cancel it.

Awesome LOL. I was bummed about having to be on a waitlist and happy when they let me sign up. Seeing the boxes that are going out is making me excited!


----------



## JimmyJazz (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
i'm sorry but i'm not really seeing how this is canned. not giving you the answer you want =/= canned. she personally addressed your concern in the first line with her own thoughts, told you how birchbox handles these things *currently* and said she would pass along your comments. cs reps don't have the power to move mountains.

It's the middle part that I was kinda like...yeah I know you have "too short for the pony tail." - I just hate when the same stuff gets repeated over and over. If makes a customer feel like they have not been heard. If they left that out it would have seemed a little more "We care what you have to say" even if they threw out my e-mail/idea in the trash. (I would be none the wiser)   Again it's the "We have the option...etc," line or other wording that gets repeated automatically back that makes someone feel "Are they listening or just giving script?"

I'm not asking for a change right now or saying that I am going to get people to stop getting a BB...just that they understand that too short for a pony tail doesn't encompass all hair types.   

It's the net...and probably my hormones...but I felt your response to me was a bit snarky. I'm not here to start a fight, it is just my perception of your response to me.

I didn't come here to whine and say life is unfair.  I see too much on daily basis to give my everything to a ten buck box.  BUT if I see something that can be a change for a better, I am going to let my opinion be known.


----------



## jannie135 (Sep 13, 2013)

OT: Holy cow guys! I have 4 hearts? when did I level up??


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
It's the middle part that I was kinda like...yeah I know you have "too short for the pony tail." - I just hate when the same stuff gets repeated over and over. If makes a customer feel like they have not been heard. If they left that out it would have seemed a little more "We care what you have to say" even if they threw out my e-mail/idea in the trash. (I would be none the wiser)   Again it's the "We have the option...etc," line or other wording that gets repeated automatically back that makes someone feel "Are they listening or just giving script?"

I'm not asking for a change right now or saying that I am going to get people to stop getting a BB...just that they understand that too short for a pony tail doesn't encompass all hair types.   

It's the net...and probably my hormones...but I felt your response to me was a bit snarky. I'm not here to start a fight, it is just my perception of your response to me.

I didn't come here to whine and say life is unfair.  I see too much on daily basis to give my everything to a ten buck box.  *BUT if I see something that can be a change for a better, I am going to let my opinion be known. *
I agree with the last part, which is why it's always great to email them with comments on how to make things better, I've done it a few times. In retrospect I can't remember what I emailed them about or if it even led to future changes. Since that was your objective I'm just confused as to why the answer didn't meet your expectations. 

Maybe it's because I know people in CS and the crap they have to deal with daily when the answers they have to give aren't the answers the people want to hear. Shrug.


----------



## casualconcern (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
i'm sorry but i'm not really seeing how this is canned. not giving you the answer you want =/= canned. she personally addressed your concern in the first line with her own thoughts, told you how birchbox handles these things *currently* and said she would pass along your comments. cs reps don't have the power to move mountains.

I have to agree. I work closely with CS reps, and while I'm sure the feedback is passed on to their superiors, probably 99.9% of the time, they have no ultimate control over the decision-making when it comes to company policy and procedures. So I have to feel bad for these CS people, I mean I'm sure they're passing on the feedback they receive while trying to be as helpful as they can while staying within the company's current policies but again... it's not like they have executive power of any kind. lol

Oh well.

ETA: I bet most of the CS reps are as frustrated as us hearing the same complaints and not being able to do anything about it! lol


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *WVFashion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got box # 37, which had my third version of a Coola moisturizer, Racinne's 'Ultimate Youth Power Eye Serum,' Juice Beauty's Green Apple Peel for sensitive skin, Benefit's Sugarbomb gloss, and the the purple Ruffian polish. The Sugarbomb gloss is a big MEH for me. All this gloss does is give my lips a slight sheen and tastes bad. However, it does seem to moisturize them pretty well. I am o-v-e-r Juice Beauty, though. It seems like every other month I get yet another Juice Beauty sample. I have yet to get a sample from Juice that actually does what it says. When I had my profile set to acne-prone I got the Juice Beauty acne wash that smells like rotten apples three different times.

I have a deep love for purple polishes, so when I saw that I was most likely getting the purple Ruffian polish I was worried it would be a dupe of something I already have. In the pictures it looked to be pretty close to Nars' Purple Rain. However, it's really different:





The picture isn't the best but I had to show how unique Delirium really is. I really can't think of anything that comes close to it so now I'm really considering getting the other two polishes if they're going to be anywhere as unique as Delirium.

ooh that's a pretty purple! that's the only thing that i like in my box this month, smh


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *casualconcern* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I have to agree. I work closely with CS reps, and while I'm sure the feedback is passed on to their superiors, probably 99.9% of the time, they have no ultimate control over the decision-making when it comes to company policy and procedures. So I have to feel bad for these CS people, I mean I'm sure they're passing on the feedback they receive while trying to be as helpful as they can while staying within the company's current policies but again... it's not like they have executive power of any kind. lol

Oh well.

Yes! This is what I've been trying to get at.


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JimmyJazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Annnnd the canned response from BB:

_Hi K,_

_Thanks for reaching out and sharing your concerns. I understand how emotional that can be and we absolutely hate to think that some women could feel less than beautiful when they receive their Birchbox._

_We have an option on the Beauty Profile to select "too short for a pony tail". This allows us to make sure we don't send items like hair accessories, hair ties, etc to customers who would not be able to use them._

_I will bring up your concerns to my team regarding the desired options. Thank you for your feedback._

_Please let me know if you have any other questions. For further assistance, you can also give us a call at 877-487-7272 (9a-5p EST) and we'd be happy to help! Have a great day!_

_Best,_

_Emily
Discovery Specialist
Birchbox | 877-487-7272 | @BirchboxOps_

In other words: That's nice...but...no.

yup it's canned. i had too short for a ponytail listed and still got a hair tie, smh.  ehh whatever. i'm over it and i cancelled that account.


----------



## jannie135 (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I agree with the last part, which is why it's always great to email them with comments on how to make things better, I've done it a few times. In retrospect I can't remember what I emailed them about or if it even led to future changes. Since that was your objective I'm just confused as to why the answer didn't meet your expectations. 

*Maybe it's because I know people in CS and the crap they have to deal with daily when the answers they have to give aren't the answers the people want to hear. Shrug.*
I work in retail. More specifically, at Godiva, and I totally respect your view. I don't know how many times people have gotten angry at me about store/company policies, about samples, about coupons, about the rewards cards, etc. Customer Service reps and sales associates are like the pawns you send to the frontline to get slaughtered. They're supposed to be the face of the brand and we're supposed to delight each customer with a unique experience yada yada yada... but there is only so much a person can do. You really have to consider being on the receiving end in these situations. 

In this situation I think the customer rep did what she could do. She states the closest option for the situation and that she would send the feedback to her team. What else could she do or say?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I work in retail. More specifically, at Godiva, and I totally respect your view. I don't know how many times people have gotten angry at me about store/company policies, about samples, about coupons, about the rewards cards, etc. Customer Service reps and sales associates are like the pawns you send to the frontline to get slaughtered. They're supposed to be the face of the brand and we're supposed to delight each customer with a unique experience yada yada yada... but there is only so much a person can do. You really have to consider being on the receiving end in these situations. 

In this situation I think the customer rep did what she could do. She states the closest option for the situation and that she would send the feedback to her team. What else could she do or say? 

this seriously. working in retail and the food industry and seeing my fiance do IT for a major cell phone company and how beat up and dejected we would each feel when we came home from our jobs gave me a lot of perspective on the realities of just being that pawn and how the people on the other side feel. i didn't realize how b****y i would treat others before then. working with people like that may not require a lot of "high level" skills, but it definitely requires a lot of patience and the ability to not let things get to you.

eta: i freaking LOVE godiva. i would always go to the charleston stores and the workers there were the epitome of top notch servicing.


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 14, 2013)

they made us watch this video at work about using empathy when dealing with patients/customers/etc. i work in healthcare and it made my eyes water up.  here's the link to it if anyone's interested:


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  they made us watch this video at work about using empathy when dealing with patients/customers/etc. i work in healthcare and it made my eyes water up.  here's the link to it if anyone's interested:

 
uh oh. do i dare click. i'm a sucker for watching things that make me cry.


----------



## jannie135 (Sep 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
this seriously. working in retail and the food industry and seeing my fiance do IT for a major cell phone company and how beat up and dejected we would each feel when we came home from our jobs gave me a lot of perspective on the realities of just being that pawn and how the people on the other side feel. i didn't realize how b****y i would treat others before then. working with people like that may not require a lot of "high level" skills, but it definitely requires a lot of patience and the ability to not let things get to you.

eta: i freaking LOVE godiva. i would always go to the charleston stores and the workers there were the epitome of top notch servicing.

LoL~ Best expensive chocolate ever! If you're nearby a Godiva soon, I would definitely check out the chocolate case. They taken away some flavors, added new ones, gave the boxes a makeover, and they now have a pumpkin pie shake (if the store sells Godiva Shakes). There are a couple stores, like lucky lucky Tysons, that are now serving Godiva soft serve, which I haven't tried yet but people have told me it's amazing!

Anyhoo, it's also like a double edged sword/knife/sharp utensil? (is that the right phrase?? lol... this is how you know English wasn't my first language. I can't remember these phrases right). I can empathize what a customer service rep and sales associate go through and have the power to do (which is very little), but I get super upset when I'm on the receiving end of terrible service. If I can slap on a smile and peppy energy to sell chocolate, I can expect the same from another in a similar position. 

I hate it though when people think being loud, angry, and rude will get them there way. My current ideal job is to avoid customers like the plague. lol

Oh the horror stories of working in a chocolate store lolllll


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
LoL~ Best expensive chocolate ever! If you're nearby a Godiva soon, I would definitely check out the chocolate case. They taken away some flavors, added new ones, gave the boxes a makeover, and they now have a pumpkin pie shake (if the store sells Godiva Shakes). There are a couple stores, like lucky lucky Tysons, that are now serving Godiva soft serve, which I haven't tried yet but people have told me it's amazing!

Anyhoo, it's also like a double edged sword/knife/sharp utensil? (is that the right phrase?? lol... this is how you know English wasn't my first language. I can't remember these phrases right). I can empathize what a customer service rep and sales associate go through and have the power to do (which is very little), but I get super upset when I'm on the receiving end of terrible service. If I can slap on a smile and peppy energy to sell chocolate, I can expect the same from another in a similar position. 

I hate it though when people think being loud, angry, and rude will get them there way. My current ideal job is to avoid customers like the plague. lol

Oh the horror stories of working in a chocolate store lolllll

I honestly had no idea working in a chocolate store could lead to the loud, angry, rude crap. I mean you're surrounded by CHOCOLATE, keep calm and take a bite!!

Also when I was looking for a Georgia location (and there are quite a few in the atlanta area, i need to get my butt there) on the website I caught a glimpse of the pecan caramel truffle and HOLY COW IT LOOKS AMAZING.


----------



## brandyk (Sep 14, 2013)

I actually wrote to complain about receiving hair products at all. I have fine hair and never receive a product I like. I think the idea of leave-in conditioner is laughable (seriously, I have short hair and i NEVER get so much as a tangle). I was told to share with a lucky friend. Ummmmmmm... yeah, I expressed my displeasure with that answer (I seriously don't have friends where I live, I just don't and besides, I just don't want the endless parade of hair products!) and suggested an option for "bald". There are many women who are actually bald , either by choice or due to a medical condition, and couldn't use a hair product.But would still like to sample!

I hated the polish color (fox hunt), it chipped off the top of my swatched nail already and is half off the tip, I was miffed about the tiny size of my supergoop sample. And the Jouer lipgloss is sooooo tiny. With SO MUCH wasted product! I guess they have their reasons for not putting it in a pot or packet or whatever but I would have preferred that.

But mostly I'm just unamused at Birchbox's insistence that I need leave-in conditioner. I think I've gotten 5 or 6 of them and have been subscribed since January. It's ridiculous. I tried last month's revlon one and it was gross. My hair was soooo greasy. I mean I have to try them. Because I get them. But they never work. At least I have children to apply my wayward samples on.


----------



## LadyK (Sep 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I work in retail. More specifically, at Godiva, and I totally respect your view. I don't know how many times people have gotten angry at me about store/company policies, about samples, about coupons, about the rewards cards, etc. Customer Service reps and sales associates are like the pawns you send to the frontline to get slaughtered. They're supposed to be the face of the brand and we're supposed to delight each customer with a unique experience yada yada yada... but there is only so much a person can do. You really have to consider being on the receiving end in these situations. 

In this situation I think the customer rep did what she could do. She states the closest option for the situation and that she would send the feedback to her team. What else could she do or say? 

Absolutely!  I worked retail and customer service jobs for over ten years.  The people who deal with complaints and provide front line service have no control over the policies and procedures the company sets out.  The fact that they sent a personalized e-mail is amazing considering the form letters so many companies send out.  I am glad people make their concerns known to BB and I think BB wants to improve if it means having a stronger customer base.  I guess I think people's expectations can be too high when it comes to making a complaint or suggestion.  Most CS employees can only pass on your suggestion.  These are the lowest people on the totem pole.  I don't think they can say anything more without misleading you and I know I would be mad if CS lied to me.


----------



## jannie135 (Sep 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
*I honestly had no idea working in a chocolate store could lead to the loud, angry, rude crap. I mean you're surrounded by CHOCOLATE, keep calm and take a bite!!*

Also when I was looking for a Georgia location (and there are quite a few in the atlanta area, i need to get my butt there) on the website I caught a glimpse of the pecan caramel and HOLY COW IT LOOKS AMAZING.
I know right? I don't think you can avoid it!! 

Mostly people get upset about the rewards card. It gets you a free piece of chocolate once a month, but there are obvious rules.

Such as:

1. You must be 18 or older. 

2. You must fully register your card to get the full benefits of being a member. 

3. The card holder must be present in order to redeem any rewards.

So I have people trying to sneak around the system and sign up multiple accounts and their babies just so that they can get one free piece of chocolate. And then they get mad at me when I say they can't redeem their spouse's chocolate, or their mom's or their brother's neighbor's sister-in-law's cousin's goat's. That goat needs to be in the store, no exceptions. Which then sparks, "THEY'VE NEVER DONE THIS TO ME AT TYSON'S!" Please go back there. I don't care.

And I really hate pushy people who think they're super cute and try to weasel a discount or extra freebies or something. No thank you. I don't even know you. Why should I get in trouble for you?

I've worked here for wayyyy tooo long. I'm bitter lol


----------



## gypsiemagic (Sep 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Same. I've already used up 2 of my samples this month, tried one, and was waiting for the weekend to try the remaining too. By giving up trading and trying to get everything I wanted, I enjoy bb much more, and discover great products, instead of hoarding make up samples only.

I have to say, trading is expensive! The only time I ended up trading was one month when Ipsy had Zoya because I already had the shade I received. But when I added up the cost of packaging and mailing for one item it was roughly $5! Half a birchbox right there hahah. I could see doing it for coveted items but otherwise the cost-benefit really isn't worth it (for me).


You can ship anything under 13oz for 1.69 using First Class Parcel Mail ($1.69 not including the cost of packaging, I get my bubble mailers at the dollar tree, 2 for $1) 

you can too if you have a paypal account, you can save the label and print it from anywhere (school printing is like 5 cents a b/w page at my school.

https://www.paypal.com/us/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_ship-now


----------



## jesemiaud (Sep 14, 2013)

> they made us watch this video at work about using empathy when dealing with patients/customers/etc. i work in healthcare and it made my eyes water up. Â here's the link to it if anyone's interested:


 Sniff...where's the tissue?


----------



## queenofperil (Sep 14, 2013)

Oh man. I tried one of the cream blush samples today. It basically kind of just oozed out everywhere and was really messy. I get that foils are probably cheaper for companies to produce or that they just have their reasons for using them, but these itty bitty cream blush samples are kind of a disaster. I think a blister pack/little pot/squeezie tube would be a much better way to package these.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
You can ship anything under 13oz for 1.69 using First Class Parcel Mail ($1.69 not including the cost of packaging, I get my bubble mailers at the dollar tree, 2 for $1) 

you can too if you have a paypal account, you can save the label and print it from anywhere (school printing is like 5 cents a b/w page at my school.

https://www.paypal.com/us/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_ship-now

I don't know why I never looked in to paypal shipping before today, somehow I totally missed that memo! But I'm definitely going to be taking advantage of that now.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Sep 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
LoL~ Best expensive chocolate ever! If you're nearby a Godiva soon, I would definitely check out the chocolate case. They taken away some flavors, added new ones, gave the boxes a makeover, and they now have a pumpkin pie shake (if the store sells Godiva Shakes). There are a couple stores, like lucky lucky Tysons, that are now serving Godiva soft serve, which I haven't tried yet but people have told me it's amazing!

Anyhoo, it's also like a double edged sword/knife/sharp utensil? (is that the right phrase?? lol... this is how you know English wasn't my first language. I can't remember these phrases right). I can empathize what a customer service rep and sales associate go through and have the power to do (which is very little), but I get super upset when I'm on the receiving end of terrible service. If I can slap on a smile and peppy energy to sell chocolate, I can expect the same from another in a similar position. 

I hate it though when people think being loud, angry, and rude will get them there way. My current ideal job is to avoid customers like the plague. lol

Oh the horror stories of working in a chocolate store lolllll

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I honestly had no idea working in a chocolate store could lead to the loud, angry, rude crap. I mean you're surrounded by CHOCOLATE, keep calm and take a bite!!

Also when I was looking for a Georgia location (and there are quite a few in the atlanta area, i need to get my butt there) on the website I caught a glimpse of the pecan caramel truffle and HOLY COW IT LOOKS AMAZING.
Birchbox September 2013 - Page 65

First of all OMG. PUMPKIN PIE SHAKE AT GODIVA! Calories and weight loss goals be damned... (if you happen to be near a Kopps, they have the best pumpkin shakes in all the Fall lands).

 I worked at Starbucks for 6 years. (my boyfriend 5, my sister 9. my sister trained my boyfriend!) The worst is when people complain about things and you want to do something about it but simply cant per company policy. Its not like its making me really happy that the prices went up and now you don't have exact change... Or, when you do something that they DO ask for - like their drink steamed to 200 degrees then complain that its burnt (even though you already explained that it will burn well before 200).Or, like signing up for a box of random stuff to be delivered to you each month and then being upset when you don't like the random stuff (cough, bb's fb wall). I do get the short, short hair thing though - thats annoying but this may not be a large segment of bb's customer base and thus, we're running into the problem of not being able to make the profile to match every single person perfectly to the available samples.

BUT that being said, despite my experiences behind the counter and on the other end of the phone, its left me incredibly critical of the customer service I receive (and, of course, Starbucks stores' cleanliness lol). I'm sure that the BB customer service agents know that we are maybe expecting/at least even hoping for points, a new gamble at a replacement box, or even a "sure I'll make sure you never receive X products again" whenever we call in to complain - but they simply can't do that all of the time. However, I think there are tactful ways to at least make the customer feel heard and appreciated. Unfortunately, sometimes the most they can do is give a "canned' response.


----------



## LadyK (Sep 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Birchbox September 2013 - Page 65

First of all OMG. PUMPKIN PIE SHAKE AT GODIVA! Calories and weight loss goals be damned... (if you happen to be near a Kopps, they have the best pumpkin shakes in all the Fall lands).

 I worked at Starbucks for 6 years. (my boyfriend 5, my sister 9. my sister trained my boyfriend!) The worst is when people complain about things and you want to do something about it but simply cant per company policy. Its not like its making me really happy that the prices went up and now you don't have exact change... Or, when you do something that they DO ask for - like their drink steamed to 200 degrees then complain that its burnt (even though you already explained that it will burn well before 200).Or, like signing up for a box of random stuff to be delivered to you each month and then being upset when you don't like the random stuff (cough, bb's fb wall). I do get the short, short hair thing though - thats annoying but this may not be a large segment of bb's customer base and thus, we're running into the problem of not being able to make the profile to match every single person perfectly to the available samples.

BUT that being said, despite my experiences behind the counter and on the other end of the phone, its left me incredibly critical of the customer service I receive (and, of course, Starbucks stores' cleanliness lol). I'm sure that the BB customer service agents know that we are maybe expecting/at least even hoping for points, a new gamble at a replacement box, or even a "sure I'll make sure you never receive X products again" whenever we call in to complain - but they simply can't do that all of the time. However, I think there are tactful ways to at least make the customer feel heard and appreciated. Unfortunately, sometimes the most they can do is give a "canned' response. 

I was at Starbucks too!  3.5 years of waking up at 3:30 am so I could get yelled at through a drive through speaker.  The best part was customers not knowing that the drive through speaker has a camera.  They would make faces at the speaker and I would comment on how cute their dog/car/hair was.  LOL, those faces were priceless!  Smile, you're on camera.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Sep 14, 2013)

I worked at a drive through for a couple summers. I've seen a dude motorboat the lady ordering !!! Also, I don't think people know that you can hear everything they're saying?



> I was at Starbucks too! Â 3.5 years of waking up at 3:30 am so I could get yelled at through a drive through speaker. Â The best part was customers not knowing that the drive through speaker has a camera. Â They would make faces at the speaker and I would comment on how cute their dog/car/hair was. Â LOL, those faces were priceless! Â Smile, you're on camera. Â  :icon_chee


----------



## alpina0560 (Sep 14, 2013)

I just had to comment about the ruffian polish. I read a couple pages back about it peeling on someone and someone else was saying it chipped terribly within a few hours.. I've had mine on since Tuesday and I don't have a single chip. It's holding up better than any nailpolish I've ever used. I did use a new basecoat with it (Nailtiques 2 I think it's called) and a Posche quick dry top coat -- and wow it has not budged. I would take a picture but I'm in bed. I just wanted to share!


----------



## nikkimouse (Sep 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *alpina0560* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just had to comment about the ruffian polish. I read a couple pages back about it peeling on someone and someone else was saying it chipped terribly within a few hours.. I've had mine on since Tuesday and I don't have a single chip. It's holding up better than any nailpolish I've ever used. I did use a new basecoat with it (Nailtiques 2 I think it's called) and a Posche quick dry top coat -- and wow it has not budged. I would take a picture but I'm in bed. I just wanted to share!
I've been using nailtiques 2 under my polish and I love it my nails are looking good when i take the polish off and the polish is lasting a long time for me.


----------



## Playedinloops (Sep 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
LoL~ Best expensive chocolate ever! If you're nearby a Godiva soon, I would definitely check out the chocolate case. They taken away some flavors, added new ones, gave the boxes a makeover, and they now have a pumpkin pie shake (if the store sells Godiva Shakes). There are a couple stores, like lucky lucky Tysons, that are now serving Godiva soft serve, which I haven't tried yet but people have told me it's amazing!

Anyhoo, it's also like a double edged sword/knife/sharp utensil? (is that the right phrase?? lol... this is how you know English wasn't my first language. I can't remember these phrases right). I can empathize what a customer service rep and sales associate go through and have the power to do (which is very little), but I get super upset when I'm on the receiving end of terrible service. If I can slap on a smile and peppy energy to sell chocolate, I can expect the same from another in a similar position. 

I hate it though when people think being loud, angry, and rude will get them there way. My current ideal job is to avoid customers like the plague. lol

Oh the horror stories of working in a chocolate store lolllll

OH GOD THEY HAVE SOFTSERVE AT TYSONS?? I'm going there on my lunch on monday lol.


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 14, 2013)

Getting box 23 on my second account with a weight of .73. Now this is a decent box and I didn't have to lie about my age or income on this profile for it. Needless to say i cancelled the hair box and let them have it in my feedback. I don't know what birchbox is smoking if try expect me to pay $116 for a moisturizer lol. I'm also getting my first perfume in months and I hope it smells fruity (bcbg) or I won't buy it. I hope that the sea salt doesn't break up in transit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 14, 2013)

this is what i get for making a second account. every. single. item. dupe. beauty protector &amp; ruffian this month, dr jart two months ago, and dr. nipps last year. i'm not crazy about any of these products (except for the nail polish, which i don't need the same color of). the beauty protector makes my hair look gross, but not as bad as the davines, so i've been tolerating it until i finish the samples. so yeah, y'all can find me on the trade forum. lmao.


----------



## goldenmeans (Sep 14, 2013)

So I went to the Birchbox Local event and it was pretty awesome. They had people from Incoco there and I was done with my manicure a lot more quickly than I expected. I picked the Total Bombshell pattern (pic from their website, as my nails are all broken and short and I will not subject you to them):





The colors are amazing and it's way more glittery than the pic shows, but they're already showing wear on the tips of my fingers. I've already bought another package from their website, though. I love the colors _that much_ and I can't wait to see what it will look like when my nails are more gown out.

I picked the build your own Birchbox option and got:

DDF eye cream

Mally cream eyeshadow in Smoky Quartz

Juice Beauty lip gloss in Guava

Yes to Grapefruit CC cream

Color Club nail polish in Apollo Star

I will literally use every single thing I put in this box and I am so happy Birchbox does events like this. I hope the do so more often. And in that location (Chelsea Market), too. I went to dinner with my girlfriends at Giovanni Rana afterward and OMG the chocolate hazelnut ravioli is the best thing in the entire world. I had a crappy week and yesterday more than made up for it.


----------



## IMDawnP (Sep 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I went to the Birchbox Local event and it was pretty awesome. They had people from Incoco there and I was done with my manicure a lot more quickly than I expected. I picked the Total Bombshell pattern (pic from their website, as my nails are all broken and short and I will not subject you to them):





The colors are amazing and it's way more glittery than the pic shows, but they're already showing wear on the tips of my fingers. I've already bought another package from their website, though. I love the colors _that much_ and I can't wait to see what it will look like when my nails are more gown out.

I picked the build your own Birchbox option and got:

DDF eye cream

Mally cream eyeshadow in Smoky Quartz

Juice Beauty lip gloss in Guava

Yes to Grapefruit CC cream

Color Club nail polish in Apollo Star

I will literally use every single thing I put in this box and I am so happy Birchbox does events like this. I hope the do so more often. And in that location (Chelsea Market), too. I went to dinner with my girlfriends at Giovanni Rana afterward and OMG the chocolate hazelnut ravioli is the best thing in the entire world. I had a crappy week and yesterday more than made up for it.

That gorgeous manicure, that amazing box and THAT dinner with girlfriends ? That would have made my month! The products you selected are things I would have picked, sooo jealous.


----------



## puppymomofthree (Sep 14, 2013)

> I've got box envy....from what I was suppose to get and what BB actually sent me, ha!Â  I was suppose to get this: BB41 but received this box in the mail: BB42
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Those are exactly the two boxes I received! What are the odds?


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 14, 2013)

Hmm if I get box 42 in the mail when i should've gotten box 41 in the first place I will be happy lol. I will screenshot my box on my account and take a pic of the box I receive and see what they do.


----------



## kelley (Sep 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *WVFashion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got box # 37, which had my third version of a Coola moisturizer, Racinne's 'Ultimate Youth Power Eye Serum,' Juice Beauty's Green Apple Peel for sensitive skin, Benefit's Sugarbomb gloss, and the the purple Ruffian polish. The Sugarbomb gloss is a big MEH for me. All this gloss does is give my lips a slight sheen and tastes bad. However, it does seem to moisturize them pretty well. I am o-v-e-r Juice Beauty, though. It seems like every other month I get yet another Juice Beauty sample. I have yet to get a sample from Juice that actually does what it says. When I had my profile set to acne-prone I got the Juice Beauty acne wash that smells like rotten apples three different times.

I have a deep love for purple polishes, so when I saw that I was most likely getting the purple Ruffian polish I was worried it would be a dupe of something I already have. In the pictures it looked to be pretty close to Nars' Purple Rain. However, it's really different:





The picture isn't the best but I had to show how unique Delirium really is. I really can't think of anything that comes close to it so now I'm really considering getting the other two polishes if they're going to be anywhere as unique as Delirium.

another mountaineer!  hey girl hey!


----------



## tacehtpuekam (Sep 14, 2013)

Someone was asking about putting the GlamNatural blush into jars a while back.. just wanted to mention that I did squeeze mine into some small jars I had! You hardly need any of this stuff to get decent color, so I figure they'll last me a while!



Spoiler


----------



## ILikeGiants (Sep 14, 2013)

I've also had the Ruffian polish on for almost a whole week without any chips. I only used one coat (though next time I might try two), and I used Essie's first base base coat and good to go top coat. The polish applied really nicely too. At first I thought they were ridiculously overpriced (and they are), but I still might buy some of the other colors with points. I got Hedge Fund and Fox Hunt in my two boxes.


----------



## angienharry (Sep 14, 2013)

Still waiting on my two boxes......


----------



## Meggpi (Sep 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I've found the same about the boxes I had with more accessible products (yesto, simple eye roller, etc.), for some reason I've been responding to them better. This month is ok but that beauty protector shampoo &amp; conditioner is expensive! I couldn't see myself paying full price for those or the ruffian polishes.

I feel this way about a lot of products!  That 28 dollars travel size cream is not something I would EVER buy so it doesn't wow me that much.  I do spend a bit more on some hair styling products and a LOT more on makeup. A 4 dollar equivalent mini lip gloss is worth a lot more to me than the cream.  I hate monetary value comparisons, for the most part.  Once in a while I do think a box gets seriously shortchanged.


----------



## TXSlainte (Sep 14, 2013)

> I feel this way about a lot of products! Â That 28 dollars travel size cream is not something I would EVER buy so it doesn't wow me that much. Â I do spend a bit more on some hair styling products and a LOT more on makeup. A 4 dollar equivalent mini lip gloss is worth a lot more to me than the cream. Â I hate monetary value comparisons, for the most part. Â Once in a while I do think a box gets seriously shortchanged.


 I agree on the dollar value - it means nothing to me. To me, the only products of any type of value are those that I'll actually be able to try, and buy if I really like them. I'm getting the Dr. Jart this month, and while I can certainly test it out regardless of shade, I'll never be able to purchase it, as they simply do not make a shade that is dark enough for my tan skin. So in essence, it's useless to me, and useless for Birchbox to send me such a product because it won't create revenue for them. I assume that the whole intent is for us to try and purchase. On the other hand, when I got my Jouer LMT sample I tried it, loved it, and have purchased it several times. While the dollar value of the samples may have been similar, the value to me was not.


----------



## cobainrls (Sep 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunnie045* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine also spilled and I sent an email.  I feel bad because I emailed last month due to a missing sample.  I don't want them to think I am taking advantage, so I was really nice and asked if a replacement was available. We will see. It looks like a few people on facebook had a similar problem.
Mine spray leaked as well and I emailed them to see what their response would be. The box was wet on the bottom that is how much mine leaked.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 14, 2013)

Spoiler














If anybody is curious what the hand mask looks like, this is it. You can choose not to detach the tips if you want to include your fingertips in the mask. Or you can detach it if you want to give yourself a manicure at the same time. There is a cottony 2nd layer inside that makes it seem like a hand sauna in there, haha. It gets really warm in the mask if you leave it on for the full 10 minutes.  It's the type of thing I would love in the winter but hate during a hot summer night. The glove is one size only and really large. You kinda have to smooth it out over your hands evenly if you have small hands like me. =p

It was fun using it but I wouldn't say it did a lot to moisturize my hands though. After you take off the gloves, you rub the excess into your hands the way you would with a lotion. I didn't like the feel of it and washed it off after like an hour. It was just too hot and humid that night to deal with that extra moisture on my hands.


----------



## AgathaLaupin (Sep 14, 2013)

De-lurking to ask: Does anyone else's ruffian have a kinda wonky brush? The tip of mine is kind of clumped together and swooshed to the side, it makes it hard to control it, though probably not worth contacting CS about...That said I like the Fox Hunt color way more than I thought I would. It has a kind of pinkish shimmer to it that makes it different from all my other reddish oranges. A nice surprise!


----------



## Jane725 (Sep 14, 2013)

I feel nothing about my box! For BB, that's a good thing, since I've always been horribly disappointed.  I only signed up for this month as a one-off because of a 50-point promotion, since I needed a few points to hit enough for a $10 discount to the BB store, so I figured I was paying $10 either way.  My box will have:

Ruffian (purple according to picture, which is fine with me)

Egyptian Magic Cream - I need a good body cream! I used to be pissy about getting foils from BB, since I had signed up back when it advertised "4-7 deluxe sized samples of beauty products."  Now I just have to LOL at how clueless BB is.





Benefit Sugarbomb gloss - I highly doubt this gloss will impress me more than a trillion other high-end glosses I've tried, but I'll try it anyway.

BCBGMax Azria scent - I love trying new perfumes, and always pawn them off on my mom if I end up hating them anyway.  Even as a perfume sample lover though, I will be a little miffed if it's not a spray-top.  The normal tops always spill all over my hands when I open them!

Serge Normant hairspray - I HATE hairsprays.  I think it's a personal thing, but my hair is already coarse/frizzy/gross and hairspray always makes it feel like straw.  I am always, ALWAYS unhappy with hairspray, but still got it like 4 out of my last 5 boxes when I last subbed.   I would trade it if I knew how to deal with the restrictions on aerosols.

This is according to their website though.  Past experience says it is about 50/50 as to whether these things will actually be in my box.  Oh BB.  My expectations for it now are so low, I basically can't be disappointed!  Of course after I get these points, I will have 150 points, and probably stay another month to get to the 200 mark. 



I hate when companies know how to manipulate my spending!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 14, 2013)

Box 22:





No golden ticket, darn.


----------



## KNJScorpio (Sep 14, 2013)

My box is showing the box from the last time I was a member, September 2011 LOL.

colorescience proÂ® sunforgettableÂ® Mineral Sun Protection Po... IncocoÂ® CrÃ¨me Solid Nail Polish Appliques Jouer Lip Enhancer Salvatore Ferragamo Attimo L'Eau Florale   Hopefully it'll update soon LOL.


----------



## dressupthedog (Sep 14, 2013)

> De-lurking to ask: Does anyone else's ruffian have a kinda wonky brush? The tip of mine is kind of clumped together and swooshed to the side, it makes it hard to control it, though probably not worth contacting CS about...That said I like the Fox Hunt color way more than I thought I would. It has a kind of pinkish shimmer to it that makes it different from all my other reddish oranges. A nice surprise!


 Mine does. It's has a little splayed out. I didn't think it was worth contacting CS either.


----------



## sabinebyrne (Sep 14, 2013)

I got this on Wednesday but haven't had time to post this til now. I LOVED this box! Aside from the Coola, everything is something I can use. The night I got it, I used the Juice Beauty peel (I get the hype now), Sugarbomb (LOVED it, not sticky, pretty color), and the Ruffian.

I love the Ruffian so much, it deserves its own picture:





The color isn't as bright as here, but I do love how it changes from blue to purple, depending on your light. GORGEOUS color. I even like Fox Hunt and Hedge Fund from the pictures I've seen, and I'm really not a fan of orange and green, generally. I am definitely going to be getting one of these soon. The formula is great! Went on smooth and even, totally COULD have gotten away with one coat, and wears well. I've had it on since Wednesday and other than normal tipwear from showering and dishes, I don't have a single chip! I know this is a mini sized, but it's going to last a while, and I like that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Momsgotmail (Sep 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



I got this on Wednesday but haven't had time to post this til now. I LOVED this box! Aside from the Coola, everything is something I can use. The night I got it, I used the Juice Beauty peel (I get the hype now), Sugarbomb (LOVED it, not sticky, pretty color), and the Ruffian.

I love the Ruffian so much, it deserves its own picture:





The color isn't as bright as here, but I do love how it changes from blue to purple, depending on your light. GORGEOUS color. I even like Fox Hunt and Hedge Fund from the pictures I've seen, and I'm really not a fan of orange and green, generally. I am definitely going to be getting one of these soon. The formula is great! Went on smooth and even, totally COULD have gotten away with one coat, and wears well. I've had it on since Wednesday and other than normal tipwear from showering and dishes, I don't have a single chip! I know this is a mini sized, but it's going to last a while, and I like that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Your box is so much better than mine!  I am only getting 1 hand cream, salt spray (which I can't use) and the orange-red ruffian which I won't wear.  I would have loved the purple.  The other 2 are packet samples.  GRR...last month was my first and only great birchbox. I am going to retake my quiz and hope it matters.


----------



## curlymason (Sep 14, 2013)

> I got this on Wednesday but haven't had time to post this til now. I LOVED this box! Aside from the Coola, everything is something I can use. The night I got it, I used the Juice Beauty peel (I get the hype now), Sugarbomb (LOVED it, not sticky, pretty color), and the Ruffian. I love the Ruffian so much, it deserves its own picture:
> 
> The color isn't as bright as here, but I do love how it changes from blue to purple, depending on your light. GORGEOUS color. I even like Fox Hunt and Hedge Fund from the pictures I've seen, and I'm really not a fan of orange and green, generally. I am definitely going to be getting one of these soon. The formula is great! Went on smooth and even, totally COULD have gotten away with one coat, and wears well. I've had it on since Wednesday and other than normal tipwear from showering and dishes, I don't have a single chip! I know this is a mini sized, but it's going to last a while, and I like that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Box twins! I was annoyed about the Coola (seriously, just got some three months ago!), but the rest of the box is great. I'm excited to try out the Delrium! The Juice beauty peel is seriously awesome. I have really sensitive skin, and it made my skin feel soft and happy. I also tried the eye serum and really like it as well.


----------



## luckyme502 (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm in the minority on the moisturizer, but if I totally love my sample, I'd buy the full size, even if it is $120. I feel like it will last a long time and when I buy $10-$30 moisturizers and I end up hating them so I don't finish them it probably works out to the same amount of money.


----------



## flynt (Sep 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *curlymason* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Box twins! I was annoyed about the Coola (seriously, just got some three months ago!), but the rest of the box is great. I'm excited to try out the Delrium! The Juice beauty peel is seriously awesome. I have really sensitive skin, and it made my skin feel soft and happy. I also tried the eye serum and really like it as well.

I got this box too!  I'm okay with the Coola even though I also got it 3 months ago because I live in Florida and am super pale and can use all the SPF.  Thanks to my subs I haven't had to but any facial sunscreen this year, yaaaay.  I used it today when I went to the zoo and I've avoided any tan or burn but it did feel weirdly powdery when I put it on.  Not sure if that was due to the mineral sunscreen or the matte finish but it definitely wasn't greasy feeling. 

The Delirium is a really pretty shade and I can't wait to try it out.  Honestly all the colors they've sent out this month are super pretty but the prices are way out of my comfort level.

The lip gloss is a nice subtle shade and I liked the peel on the first try. Still haven't tried the eye serum but I was happy to receive it as it looks like a good size for a eye product.


----------



## sabinebyrne (Sep 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Momsgotmail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Your box is so much better than mine!  I am only getting 1 hand cream, salt spray (which I can't use) and the orange-red ruffian which I won't wear.  I would have loved the purple.  The other 2 are packet samples.  GRR...last month was my first and only great birchbox. I am going to retake my quiz and hope it matters.
I'm sorry you weren't happy with your box! I was thinking of tweaking my profile there, too, until I realized that the last four months I've gotten lip stuff, which I love. So I'm not touching it!

Quote: Originally Posted by *curlymason* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Box twins! I was annoyed about the Coola (seriously, just got some three months ago!), but the rest of the box is great. I'm excited to try out the Delrium! The Juice beauty peel is seriously awesome. I have really sensitive skin, and it made my skin feel soft and happy. I also tried the eye serum and really like it as well.
Yeah I was annoyed with the Coola only because the sample was such an inconvenient size. Who is going to take that with them somewhere to use it? It would be a disaster to have an open thing like that in a purse. I liked the tubes much better.


----------



## flynt (Sep 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
Yeah I was annoyed with the Coola only because the sample was such an inconvenient size. Who is going to take that with them somewhere to use it? It would be a disaster to have an open thing like that in a purse. I liked the tubes much better.

Yes!  I love getting SPF but this sample is way less convenient.  I like being able to carry this sorta stuff around so this month's sample was annoying.


----------



## queenofperil (Sep 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm in the minority on the moisturizer, but if I totally love my sample, I'd buy the full size, even if it is $120. I feel like it will last a long time and when I buy $10-$30 moisturizers and I end up hating them so I don't finish them it probably works out to the same amount of money.

If the moisturizer was really good, I might be inclined to do the same. Birchbox has this habit of sending me things like creams and moisturizers for "all skin types." I wish I could somehow show them just how oily my skin is. Funny thing is that they've only sent me one product that was for mattifying (the O2 stuff last month). If they sent me products that really worked to control the amount of skin my face produces, I'd be so happy. I'm still holding out hope. The moisturizer for this round (the all in one) was another miss. If I tried to use that as a primer, my makeup would be sliding off my face before I even left the house.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *queenofperil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
If the moisturizer was really good, I might be inclined to do the same. Birchbox has this habit of sending me things like creams and moisturizers for "all skin types." I wish I could somehow show them just how oily my skin is. Funny thing is that they've only sent me one product that was for mattifying (the O2 stuff last month). If they sent me products that really worked to control the amount of skin my face produces, I'd be so happy. I'm still holding out hope. The moisturizer for this round (the all in one) was another miss. If I tried to use that as a primer, my makeup would be sliding off my face before I even left the house.

This is a totally random discovery I just made. But I have really oily skin and finally started using a Juice Beauty Oil-Free moisturizer sample that I got from birchbox and stashed away and forgot about. I've been using it along side this Miyu de-stress spray that I got last month and it makes my face feel really fresh! I moisturize at night though so idk if this helps you any.

sometimes horading samples and forgetting about them has their advantages, i would've never thought to try these two things together until i read on the back of the miyu spray to use it before moisturizing.


----------



## meaganola (Sep 15, 2013)

Yay, got my first box! [Edited to say: first box of the month, not of the sub, just in case anyone was wondering or cared.]




So excited for everything except the perfume! I'm saving the gloss, hand cream, and shower gel for next weekend. Comic Con! It's right in my town, so I'm not dealing with traveling, but I still decided it would be fun to treat it as a bit of a vacation and break out all-new goodies for it. I'm not saving the polish for it solely because I have a different polish I'm saving for it. I think I might try this one under a purple glitter top coat I received in my Hit Polish Willy Wonka box. I love the combination of purple and green. (And box number two will have the same gloss and polish, a different hand cream, a curly hair product that I'll give to either my sil or a friend, and a foot scrub I will desperately need after trekking back and forth through the convention center for two solid days!) ETA: The gloss! I forgot to mention that I have a Feelin' Dandy kit from Sephora, and this is the size of the gloss in that kit. This is a fantastic size for me. I hope that they put out a holiday set with mini versions of their entire gloss line.


----------



## l1qu1dsk1e (Sep 15, 2013)

That's the box I got too ^.^ I'm thinking of trading or giving the shampoo and perfume away, though. Those are the things birchbox loves to send me. Lol


----------



## LifesLilMystery (Sep 15, 2013)

Pretty happy with this months box. I'm getting box 31. Anyone else? I love the JB line and have had great results so I'm probably most excited to try the peel. Hoping the lip gloss works for me. Haven't seen too many great reviews on it. Crossing my fingers!


----------



## luckyme502 (Sep 15, 2013)

> Pretty happy with this months box. I'm getting box 31. Anyone else? I love the JB line and have had great results so I'm probably most excited to try the peel. Hoping the lip gloss works for me. Haven't seen too many great reviews on it. Crossing my fingers!


 I tried the lip gloss for the first time today. I wasn't sure I would like it and when I first put it on my DD told me it was glittery which had me worried, but I think it's more a shimmer and it really isn't sticky at all. I'm reserving judgment until I wear it a few times, but first impression, I like it.


----------



## queenofperil (Sep 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
This is a totally random discovery I just made. But I have really oily skin and finally started using a Juice Beauty Oil-Free moisturizer sample that I got from birchbox and stashed away and forgot about. I've been using it along side this Miyu de-stress spray that I got last month and it makes my face feel really fresh! I moisturize at night though so idk if this helps you any.

sometimes horading samples and forgetting about them has their advantages, i would've never thought to try these two things together until i read on the back of the miyu spray to use it before moisturizing.

Hopefully they send that to me. I have no idea why I keep getting heavier moisturizers. Maybe I need to tweak my profile.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



I got this on Wednesday but haven't had time to post this til now. I LOVED this box! Aside from the Coola, everything is something I can use. The night I got it, I used the Juice Beauty peel (I get the hype now), Sugarbomb (LOVED it, not sticky, pretty color), and the Ruffian.

I love the Ruffian so much, it deserves its own picture:





The color isn't as bright as here, but I do love how it changes from blue to purple, depending on your light. GORGEOUS color. I even like Fox Hunt and Hedge Fund from the pictures I've seen, and I'm really not a fan of orange and green, generally. I am definitely going to be getting one of these soon. The formula is great! Went on smooth and even, totally COULD have gotten away with one coat, and wears well. I've had it on since Wednesday and other than normal tipwear from showering and dishes, I don't have a single chip! I know this is a mini sized, but it's going to last a while, and I like that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

That is such a great box!  I was lucky enough to get Hedge Fund and Fox Hunt in my two boxes this month, but the pic of your Delirium mani convinced me that I NEEDED it!  I just cancelled my second account (like a good girl.  I may cave and reactivate it in the future), which had 100 points, and, well.... this just happened.

Subtotal $10.00 Shipping &amp; Handling (Standard Shipping - Flat Rate) $0.00 


 100 reward points -$10.00 *Grand Total* *$0.00* 



They are all mine now!!! My preciouses!!!


----------



## LifesLilMystery (Sep 15, 2013)

Did it feel heavy at all? Glad you like it so far!



> I tried the lip gloss for the first time today. I wasn't sure I would like it and when I first put it on my DD told me it was glittery which had me worried, but I think it's more a shimmer and it really isn't sticky at all. I'm reserving judgment until I wear it a few times, but first impression, I like it.


----------



## rigs32 (Sep 15, 2013)

This was my second month with birchbox.  I joined after I cancelled sample society for what I felt was poor customer service when I was missing an item in a box coupled with disappointment in their samples over a few months.

 
That said, my birchbox arrived yesterday without the one full sized product.  No nail polish for me.  I sent an email to CS and we shall see how they handle it.  
 
I like the sugarbomb gloss sample I got and will use the other items, but it's just crappy to think you're crazy when one of the items on your card isn't actually in the box.


----------



## Emsmom (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi, I'm new to this thread. It's my third month of Birchbox.

In order to review products, is there supposed to be a button next to a list of products that says "review?" Mine only has buttons that say "buy."

Thanks


----------



## gemstone (Sep 15, 2013)

> This was my second month with birchbox. Â I joined after I cancelled sample society for what I felt was poor customer service when I was missing an item in a box coupled with disappointment in their samples over a few months. Â  That said, my birchbox arrived yesterday without the one full sized product. Â No nail polish for me. Â I sent an email to CS and we shall see how they handle it. Â  Â  I like the sugarbomb gloss sample I got and will use the other items, but it's just crappy to think you're crazy when one of the items on your card isn't actually in the box.


 Birchbox is actually really great about stuff like this. They will either send you the polish, or credit you 100 points and you can buy the polish in the store (or anything else you'd like!)


----------



## StellaSunshine (Sep 15, 2013)

Add me to the list of those who received a box different than what is posted on their BB account!

This is the box (41) I was supposed to get:






Instead I received box 42:






Although I'm bummed about not getting the purple ruffian polish, I'm happy for the eyeko mascara and mereadesso lotion instead of the nipple lip balm and foil masque and exfoliator lotion.  I just reviewed what was up on my page (box 41) and didn't contact Birchbox since I saw they didn't do anything other than update the products received.

Frankly, I feel I'm better off this way as I won't get the box 41 items next month. Ha ha!


----------



## meaganola (Sep 15, 2013)

> Hi, I'm new to this thread. It's my third month of Birchbox. In order to review products, is there supposed to be a button next to a list of products that says "review?" Mine only has buttons that say "buy." Thanks


 Click on that. The review buttons are on each item's purchasing page.


----------



## MUfiend (Sep 15, 2013)

> Hi, I'm new to this thread. It's my third month of Birchbox. In order to review products, is there supposed to be a button next to a list of products that says "review?" Mine only has buttons that say "buy." Thanks


Welcome! Just click in the product link itself. That should take you to a page with only that product. Near the top right of the page under the product name there should be a link that says review product. If it's in ur box that month, a review window will pop up. The questions with the asterisks must be answered. Complete, submit, and it should take you to a page that thanks you and says you'll be given points for the review. From here I just navigate back to my box and select the next product.


----------



## sabinebyrne (Sep 15, 2013)

> That is such a great box! Â I was lucky enough to get Hedge Fund and Fox Hunt in my two boxes this month, but the pic of your Delirium mani convinced me that I NEEDED it! Â I just cancelled my second account (like a good girl. Â I may cave and reactivate it in the future), which had 100 points, and, well.... this just happened.
> 
> [/color]Â 100 reward points -$10.00 [/TR] *Grand Total* *$0.00*
> 
> They are all mine now!!! My preciouses!!!


 Muwahahahaha! All part of my evil enabling plan! You're so gonna love it, though. The color is unique and lovely!


----------



## wadedl (Sep 15, 2013)

I feel so guilty!






I just placed and order on Wednesday night for the CaudalÃ­e hand and nail cream with the free travel size Divine Oil  (super fast shipping to CA, got it yesterday) and went on my computer and placed another order for the same just now. Do I really need two?!?!



 The cream just felt so good on my hands! Each order was only $5 with points. I was saving the points for the divine oil so at least I get some of that too.


----------



## JaneSays (Sep 15, 2013)

I tried the Dr. Lipp balm last night and my cat went crazy over it! I put the tiniest amount on and when I walked in the room, he sat up on his hind legs with his ears back and sniffed the air.  He's a manx and he looked exactly like a rabbit when he did this.  Then he jumped up on my lap and sniffed my face and lips.  Then he jumped off my lap and tore around the house like his fur was on fire.  He usually does this, but it's at 2am  when everyone is sleeping.  He has never done any of the face-sniffing, though. I made sure to remove any balm before I went to sleep.


----------



## AgathaLaupin (Sep 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JaneSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I tried the Dr. Lipp balm last night and my cat went crazy over it! I put the tiniest amount on and when I walked in the room, he sat up on his hind legs with his ears back and sniffed the air.  He's a manx and he looked exactly like a rabbit when he did this.  Then he jumped up on my lap and sniffed my face and lips.  Then he jumped off my lap and tore around the house like his fur was on fire.  He usually does this, but it's at 2am  when everyone is sleeping.  He has never done any of the face-sniffing, though. I made sure to remove any balm before I went to sleep.
It could be the lanolin (an animal by-product)?


----------



## dotybird (Sep 15, 2013)

Just got back from the BB pop-up shop in NYC. Super fun! For my box, I picked: - Folle de Joie sample (super excited to try this since I never got one sent to me- I see why everyone loves it!) - Maelin + Goetz b5 vitamin moisturizer - Origins "Modern Friction" microdermabrasion - DDF protective eye cream - Number 4 mighty hair spray I really wanted to try the Mally eye shadow stick but they didn't have them when I went. Oh well- I am super excited for the stuff I got. If only every box could be like this! Oh- Hayley was there, which I thought was really cool. She was talking to a couple of women about the Amika spray and how she uses it. I like that BB really makes an effort to reach out to their customers.


----------



## thebeverley3 (Sep 15, 2013)

> I feel so guilty! :whistling: I just placed and order on Wednesday night for the CaudalÃ­e hand and nail cream with the free travel size Divine Oil Â (superÂ fast shipping to CA, got it yesterday) and went on my computer and placed another order for the same just now. Do I really need two?!?! :lovelovee: Â The cream just felt so good on my hands! Each order was only $5 with points. I was saving the points for the divine oil so at least I get some of that too.Â


 I cannot wait to get mine. I placed an order on Friday night with these two products in it. Cannot wait!!! So glad to hear you liked the hand and nail cream... I just really wanted to try the oil.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Sep 15, 2013)

I received box 17, happy with everything!  Hedge Fund was the color I was hoping for 





Amika Bombshell blowout spray

Dr. Jart+ Premium

Dr. Lipp original nipple balm for lips

Eyeko Black Magic mascara

Ruffian Hedge Fund


----------



## OiiO (Sep 15, 2013)

Got my box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Delirium looks much prettier in person than I expected, so I think I'm going to keep it after all.

With flash:





No flash:


----------



## wadedl (Sep 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *thebeverley3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I cannot wait to get mine. I placed an order on Friday night with these two products in it. Cannot wait!!! So glad to hear you liked the hand and nail cream... I just really wanted to try the oil.





The oil is great too. I keep trying other ones and this one is just the best I have tried so far. I got the Garnier one  is close but greasier (does not soak in as quickly) and the Caudalie I actually saw some scars start to fade on my legs, skin tone start to even out a little. I keep buying the 15 ml bottles at Sephora and now I will have two when the one I am currently using runs out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The hand cream the biggest reason I bought it was because my nails are a total disaster right now. Just a couple of days and they look smoother and no new peeling.


----------



## Dots (Sep 15, 2013)

> The oil is great too. I keep trying other ones and this one is just the best I have tried so far. I got the Garnier one Â is close but greasier (does not soak in as quickly) andÂ the Caudalie I actually saw some scars start to fade on my legs, skin tone start to even out a little. I keep buying the 15 ml bottles at Sephora and now I will have two when the one I am currently using runs out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The hand cream the biggest reason I bought it was because my nails are a total disaster right now. Just a couple of days and they look smoother and no new peeling.


 Are you talking about the Divine Oil? I love it! It is amazingly beautiful. I am planning on stocking up over the holidays, I tried some substitutes but it still wins.


----------



## wadedl (Sep 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Are you talking about the Divine Oil? I love it! It is amazingly beautiful. I am planning on stocking up over the holidays, I tried some substitutes but it still wins.

Yes. It is hard to explain why I like it, so much better than the others. Its not like the others were bad this one is just perfect.


----------



## celiajuno (Sep 15, 2013)

Quote: 

ETA: The gloss! I forgot to mention that I have a Feelin' Dandy kit from Sephora, and this is the size of the gloss in that kit. This is a fantastic size for me. I hope that they put out a holiday set with mini versions of their entire gloss line.
Benefit has a set available on their website

http://www.benefitcosmetics.com/product/view/high-flyin-glosses


----------



## CourtneyB (Sep 15, 2013)

Just got back from the Birchbox Local event - it was very cool. I had an appointment already, so I walked right up and got a makeover from a very lovely MuA with theBalm. She made me want to buy quite a few things when I get my next paycheck.

Having an appointment also means I'd already paid my 15 dollars online, so I got my box pretty fast without having the wait in line. I was really impressed with the sample wall. I was worried that because I went on the second to last day they'd be out of everything good. (I was originally booked for yesterday, but rescheduled because we got to bring our adopted rabbit home during my appointment!)

This is the box I ended up filling:





In case you can't see, I grabbed a full-sized bottle of Marcelle Gentle Makeup Remover, DevaCurl Flexible-Hold Hair spray (their travel size, which they sell for about 9 dollars), a full-sized bottle of Yes To Grapefruit CC Cream, a Beauty Blender (of course) and Stila's Stay All Day Liquid Lipstick in Beso.

I love living in NYC for these things. The ladies were lovely and it was fun to be treated.


----------



## sabinebyrne (Sep 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CourtneyB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got back from the Birchbox Local event - it was very cool. I had an appointment already, so I walked right up and got a makeover from a very lovely MuA with theBalm. She made me want to buy quite a few things when I get my next paycheck.

Having an appointment also means I'd already paid my 15 dollars online, so I got my box pretty fast without having the wait in line. I was really impressed with the sample wall. I was worried that because I went on the second to last day they'd be out of everything good. (I was originally booked for yesterday, but rescheduled because we got to bring our adopted rabbit home during my appointment!)

This is the box I ended up filling:





In case you can't see, I grabbed a full-sized bottle of Marcelle Gentle Makeup Remover, DevaCurl Flexible-Hold Hair spray (their travel size, which they sell for about 9 dollars), a full-sized bottle of Yes To Grapefruit CC Cream, a Beauty Blender (of course) and Stila's Stay All Day Liquid Lipstick in Beso.

I love living in NYC for these things. The ladies were lovely and it was fun to be treated. 

WOW. That is an amazing box of stuff!! I didn't realize those CC creams were that big, full sized. Do you like it?


----------



## MUfiend (Sep 15, 2013)

> Just got back from the BB pop-up shop in NYC. Super fun! For my box, I picked: - Folle de Joie sample (super excited to try this since I never got one sent to me- I see why everyone loves it!) - Maelin + Goetz b5 vitamin moisturizer - Origins "Modern Friction" microdermabrasion - DDF protective eye cream - Number 4 mighty hair spray I really wanted to try the Mally eye shadow stick but they didn't have them when I went. Oh well- I am super excited for the stuff I got. If only every box could be like this! Oh- Hayley was there, which I thought was really cool. She was talking to a couple of women about the Amika spray and how she uses it. I like that BB really makes an effort to reach out to their customers.


Great haul! I tried the perfume too because of the great things I heard here.


----------



## LindaD (Sep 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I feel so guilty!





I just placed and order on Wednesday night for the CaudalÃ­e hand and nail cream with the free travel size Divine Oil  (super fast shipping to CA, got it yesterday) and went on my computer and placed another order for the same just now. Do I really need two?!?!



 The cream just felt so good on my hands! Each order was only $5 with points. I was saving the points for the divine oil so at least I get some of that too. 
I just put an order in for the Beauty Elixir and put in the promo for the Divine Oil (seemed like a fabulous deal, since I buy that same size from Sephora all the time), but I was a little worried because nothing showed up in my cart or in my invoice. Did that happen with you?


----------



## CourtneyB (Sep 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
WOW. That is an amazing box of stuff!! I didn't realize those CC creams were that big, full sized. Do you like it?

I haven't tried it yet - my makeover from theBalm is too pretty to take off. I'll keep y'all updated in a couple of days, though.

It's funny because I got the blister/card sample of the CC cream this month and was thinking about how that's not enough to actually see if I like it. Now I have enough to figure it out and then some!


----------



## chelsealynn (Sep 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got my box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Delirium looks much prettier in person than I expected, so I think I'm going to keep it after all.

With flash:





No flash:





Ohh that color is so pretty!  I want it now.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CourtneyB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got back from the Birchbox Local event - it was very cool. I had an appointment already, so I walked right up and got a makeover from a very lovely MuA with theBalm. She made me want to buy quite a few things when I get my next paycheck.

Having an appointment also means I'd already paid my 15 dollars online, so I got my box pretty fast without having the wait in line. I was really impressed with the sample wall. I was worried that because I went on the second to last day they'd be out of everything good. (I was originally booked for yesterday, but rescheduled because we got to bring our adopted rabbit home during my appointment!)

This is the box I ended up filling:





In case you can't see, I grabbed a full-sized bottle of Marcelle Gentle Makeup Remover, DevaCurl Flexible-Hold Hair spray (their travel size, which they sell for about 9 dollars), a full-sized bottle of Yes To Grapefruit CC Cream, a Beauty Blender (of course) and Stila's Stay All Day Liquid Lipstick in Beso.

I love living in NYC for these things. The ladies were lovely and it was fun to be treated. 

What an awesome haul! I wish birchbox would set up shop in Atlanta!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got my box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Delirium looks much prettier in person than I expected, so I think I'm going to keep it after all.

With flash:





No flash:





That is freakin gorgeous. Now I'm going to be tempted to order it because my friend gave me her hedge fund because she didn't like the finish, and I have fox hunt. Darn my compulsion to "complete" collections.


----------



## l1qu1dsk1e (Sep 15, 2013)

> Just got back from the Birchbox Local event - it was very cool. I had an appointment already, so I walked right up and got a makeover from a very lovely MuA with theBalm. She made me want to buy quite a few things when I get my next paycheck. Having an appointment also means I'd already paid my 15 dollars online, so I got my box pretty fast without having the wait in line. I was really impressed with the sample wall. I was worried that because I went on the second to last day they'd be out of everything good. (I was originally booked for yesterday, but rescheduled because we got to bring our adopted rabbit home during my appointment!) This is the box I ended up filling:
> 
> In case you can't see, I grabbed a full-sized bottle of Marcelle Gentle Makeup Remover, DevaCurl Flexible-Hold Hair spray (their travel size, which they sell for about 9 dollars), a full-sized bottle ofÂ Yes To Grapefruit CC Cream, a Beauty Blender (of course) and Stila's Stay All Day Liquid Lipstick in Beso. I love living in NYC for these things. The ladies were lovely and it was fun to be treated.Â


 Wow! That's absolutely fantastic!!! Another reason TK wish I lived in, or closer to NYC.


----------



## chelsealynn (Sep 15, 2013)

I got my box a few days ago, box 21. 





I'm not really crazy about it.  I got the nail polish in hedge fund which was the color I wanted.  I kind of despise face wipes.  These ones are no different they are really strongly scented and leave a residue feeling on my face.  I get a bb/cc cream almost every month which is really starting to irk me.  I never really use them so I ended up tweaking my profile a little bit.  I love the hand and nail cream though.  It smells so nice and left my hands feeling great. Overall, just an okay month for me.


----------



## BonnieBBon (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi everybody!!! I missed everyone sooo much. It was surprising how much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got in a stinkin car accident &amp; was in the hospital for a few days but I got to come home day before yesterday .... I think. The meds Im on are keeping me so foggy Im not really sure when :/ My BB was here when I got home &amp; I fully received the " punishment" box lol oh well. Hey tho has anyone heard from TiffanyLA? I keep wondering about her &amp; hoping she got back to the U.S. safely. I'd be super grateful if anybody knows!


----------



## JHP07 (Sep 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dotybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



Just got back from the BB pop-up shop in NYC. Super fun! For my box, I picked:
- Folle de Joie sample (super excited to try this since I never got one sent to me- I see why everyone loves it!)
- Maelin + Goetz b5 vitamin moisturizer
- Origins "Modern Friction" microdermabrasion
- DDF protective eye cream
- Number 4 mighty hair spray

I really wanted to try the Mally eye shadow stick but they didn't have them when I went. Oh well- I am super excited for the stuff I got. If only every box could be like this!

Oh- Hayley was there, which I thought was really cool. She was talking to a couple of women about the Amika spray and how she uses it. I like that BB really makes an effort to reach out to their customers.


Quote: Originally Posted by *CourtneyB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got back from the Birchbox Local event - it was very cool. I had an appointment already, so I walked right up and got a makeover from a very lovely MuA with theBalm. She made me want to buy quite a few things when I get my next paycheck.

Having an appointment also means I'd already paid my 15 dollars online, so I got my box pretty fast without having the wait in line. I was really impressed with the sample wall. I was worried that because I went on the second to last day they'd be out of everything good. (I was originally booked for yesterday, but rescheduled because we got to bring our adopted rabbit home during my appointment!)

This is the box I ended up filling:





In case you can't see, I grabbed a full-sized bottle of Marcelle Gentle Makeup Remover, DevaCurl Flexible-Hold Hair spray (their travel size, which they sell for about 9 dollars), a full-sized bottle of Yes To Grapefruit CC Cream, a Beauty Blender (of course) and Stila's Stay All Day Liquid Lipstick in Beso.

I love living in NYC for these things. The ladies were lovely and it was fun to be treated. 

Nice hauls!

I'll admit that I went to Birchbox Local more than once.





 Also, I live near one of the hubs of New York Fashion Week, so I happened to come across a couple other events. Here's my entire *free* haul from NY Fashion Week:


----------



## BagLady (Sep 15, 2013)

I might have to bite the bullet and buy the Caudalie hand cream. Everyone seems to LOVE it and no one is putting it up on their trade list!!


----------



## JHP07 (Sep 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I might have to bite the bullet and buy the Caudalie hand cream. Everyone seems to LOVE it and no one is putting it up on their trade list!! 

It's my favorite summer hand cream!

FYI - However, I don't think it's moisturizing enough for very dry hands (ex. my hands during the winter are fairly dry from frequent hand-washings and the Northeast weather). I prefer the thick L'occitane hand creams for winter. So, if your hands are anything like mine...you may want to hold off on this purchase until the Spring.


----------



## BagLady (Sep 15, 2013)

> It's my favorite summer hand cream! FYI -Â However, I don't think it's moisturizing enough for very dry hands (ex. my hands during theÂ winterÂ are fairly dry from frequent hand-washings and the Northeast weather). I prefer the thick L'occitane hand creams for winter. So, if your hands are anything like mine...you may want to hold off on this purchase until the Spring.


 Thanks for the info. Maybe I'll hold off for now!


----------



## WVFashion (Sep 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kelley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
another mountaineer!  hey girl hey!
Hi!!! I love meeting other West Virginians on boards like this one because there are so FEW of us into makeup.


----------



## goldenmeans (Sep 15, 2013)

I'm thinking of going to the Birchbox Local event again tomorrow during my lunch hour.



I want the other nail polish, the bb cream and the brow stuff. Clearly I have a problem.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Sep 15, 2013)

> Hi everybody!!! I missed everyone sooo much. It was surprising how much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got in a stinkin car accident &amp; was in the hospital for a few days but I got to come home day before yesterday .... I think. The meds Im on are keeping me so foggy Im not really sure when :/ My BB was here when I got home &amp; I fully received the " punishment" box lol oh well. Hey tho has anyone heard from TiffanyLA? I keep wondering about her &amp; hoping she got back to the U.S. safely. I'd be super grateful if anybody knows!


 I just flew in to the states last night! You (and all of the rest of these fabulous ladies) are so sweet to have kept me in your thoughts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## evildrporkchop (Sep 15, 2013)

> I'm thinking of going to the Birchbox Local event again tomorrow during my lunch hour. :icon_eek: I want the other nail polish, the bb cream and the brow stuff. Clearly I have a problem.


 Ugh. Me too. I've already been twice and I'm contemplating going again.


----------



## jrenee (Sep 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just flew in to the states last night! You (and all of the rest of these fabulous ladies) are so sweet to have kept me in your thoughts




Welcome back!  So glad you made it back ok!


----------



## QMGirl (Sep 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CourtneyB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got back from the Birchbox Local event - it was very cool. I had an appointment already, so I walked right up and got a makeover from a very lovely MuA with theBalm. She made me want to buy quite a few things when I get my next paycheck.

Having an appointment also means I'd already paid my 15 dollars online, so I got my box pretty fast without having the wait in line. I was really impressed with the sample wall. I was worried that because I went on the second to last day they'd be out of everything good. (I was originally booked for yesterday, but rescheduled because we got to bring our adopted rabbit home during my appointment!)

This is the box I ended up filling:





In case you can't see, I grabbed a full-sized bottle of Marcelle Gentle Makeup Remover, DevaCurl Flexible-Hold Hair spray (their travel size, which they sell for about 9 dollars), a full-sized bottle of Yes To Grapefruit CC Cream, a Beauty Blender (of course) and Stila's Stay All Day Liquid Lipstick in Beso.

I love living in NYC for these things. The ladies were lovely and it was fun to be treated.

Hi, how did you find out about this event in NYC? I am pretty new to birchbox and to I just recently joined this forum. I have no idea how to find out about these event but would love to attend if they are in NYC.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks!


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BagLady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I might have to bite the bullet and buy the Caudalie hand cream. Everyone seems to LOVE it and no one is putting it up on their trade list!! 
it's awesome, lol. i got it waaaay back in my may 2012 gossip girl box. you can get it at sephora too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## evildrporkchop (Sep 15, 2013)

> Hi, how did you find out about this event in NYC? I am pretty new to birchbox and to I just recently joined this forum. I have no idea how to find out about these event but would love to attend if they are in NYC.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks!


 BB sent out an email a few days the event opened to the public.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 15, 2013)

Birchbox, you slay me. I used 100 points to get Ruffian Delirium because it will go perfectly with the leopard 3.1 Phillip Lim for Target dress I got today (and also I really wanted to top off my collection after getting hedge fund).

So much for saying I wouldn't use any points on it BAHAH.


----------



## bwgraham (Sep 15, 2013)

yeah!!  my box has finally made it back into the detroit suburb area!  after being here on the 9th, then being sent to ky, then to pa,  it has finally made it back--round two.  hopefully....fingers toes arms legs...everything crossed i will FINALLY get my box tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Birchbox, you slay me. I used 100 points to get Ruffian Delirium because it will go perfectly with the leopard 3.1 Phillip Lim for Target dress I got today (and also I really wanted to top off my collection after getting hedge fund).

So much for saying I wouldn't use any points on it BAHAH.

guuurrrlll lol perfectly normal.

I have a pair of jessica simpson 5" heels that go perfectly with this beautiful party dress I have from modcloth. Like literally the same berry colour. I haven't had the chance to rock it  yet, but when I do I am going to be queen of the ball


----------



## TheNewMrsRivers (Sep 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Birchbox, you slay me. I used 100 points to get Ruffian Delirium because it will go perfectly with the leopard 3.1 Phillip Lim for Target dress I got today (and also I really wanted to top off my collection after getting hedge fund).

So much for saying I wouldn't use any points on it BAHAH.

Ah! I'm so ashamed I forgot to go today! 

I'm so sorry Target.


----------



## angienharry (Sep 15, 2013)

> I just flew in to the states last night! You (and all of the rest of these fabulous ladies) are so sweet to have kept me in your thoughts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Glad u made it home safely!!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *BonnieBBon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hi everybody!!! I missed everyone sooo much. It was surprising how much



I got in a stinkin car accident &amp; was in the hospital for a few days but I got to come home day before yesterday .... I think. The meds Im on are keeping me so foggy Im not really sure when :/ My BB was here when I got home &amp; I fully received the " punishment" box lol oh well. Hey tho has anyone heard from TiffanyLA? I keep wondering about her &amp; hoping she got back to the U.S. safely. I'd be super grateful if anybody knows!

I just flew in to the states last night! You (and all of the rest of these fabulous ladies) are so sweet to have kept me in your thoughts




Yay Tiffany!  So glad you're back safe!  Bonnie, oh no!  I'm so sorry to hear you got into a car accident!  Especially one that kept you in the hospital!  I hope you're recovering well and heal quickly.  What was in your "punishment box"?  Maybe some items you can trade?

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Birchbox, you slay me. I used 100 points to get Ruffian Delirium because it will go perfectly with the leopard 3.1 Phillip Lim for Target dress I got today (and also I really wanted to top off my collection after getting hedge fund).

So much for saying I wouldn't use any points on it BAHAH.

I did the EXACT. SAME. THING. today... same color, and used the 100 points I had on the second account (that I started JUST last month to get a second Ruffian polish, and then OF COURSE I had to have the third one!)  I blame sabinebyrne... I was OK with not getting Delirium until I saw her fantabulous mani.  Then I lost my head.  

I also blame being on a low-buy this month, I saw that I could get something for free (and nail polishes are on my "allowed" list) and totally got grabby hands.

BTW, just looked up that dress and it's ADORABLE!!! You are going to rock it!  (and now I need that navy trench coat... sigh).


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
guuurrrlll lol perfectly normal.

I have a pair of jessica simpson 5" heels that go perfectly with this beautiful party dress I have from modcloth. Like literally the same berry colour. I haven't had the chance to rock it  yet, but when I do I am going to be queen of the ball 






omg those sound so nice &lt;3_&lt;3

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yay Tiffany!  So glad you're back safe!  Bonnie, oh no!  I'm so sorry to hear you got into a car accident!  Especially one that kept you in the hospital!  I hope you're recovering well and heal quickly.  What was in your "punishment box"?  Maybe some items you can trade?

I did the EXACT. SAME. THING. today... same color, and used the 100 points I had on the second account (that I started JUST last month to get a second Ruffian polish, and then OF COURSE I had to have the third one!)  I blame sabinebyrne... I was OK with not getting Delirium until I saw her fantabulous mani.  Then I lost my head.  

I also blame being on a low-buy this month, I saw that I could get something for free (and nail polishes are on my "allowed" list) and totally got grabby hands.

BTW, just looked up that dress and it's ADORABLE!!! You are going to rock it!  (and now I need that navy trench coat... sigh).
At first I was like nahhh I won't want purple, it doesn't look that unique. After seeing everyones pictures I HAD to have it. I justify it by telling myself I didn't splurge on Zoya's collection this year (I was really disappointed by it). And aren't the trenches so good!!!! I'm also in love with the tuxedo blazer. Also after putting the dress on when I got home I HAVE to post this picture. This seriously might be Target's best collab.





Quote: Originally Posted by *TheNewMrsRivers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Ah! I'm so ashamed I forgot to go today! 

I'm so sorry Target. 

If you live in a smaller town, your Target might still have items! Also the website has a lot on there still (it was mostly purses that sold out). Surprisingly everything ran close to true to size. I got a dress, blouse, skirt, and scarf, and I'm literally fighting myself not to order a few things online that my store didn't have (my store had a pretty dinky supply).


----------



## CourtneyB (Sep 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


Nice hauls!

I'll admit that I went to Birchbox Local more than once.



 Also, I live near one of the hubs of New York Fashion Week, so I happened to come across a couple other events. Here's my entire *free* haul from NY Fashion Week:





Wow!! I should have stayed on top of this stuff. Maybe next year we need a thread for free NYFW events. xD

Quote: Originally Posted by *QMGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Hi, how did you find out about this event in NYC? I am pretty new to birchbox and to I just recently joined this forum. I have no idea how to find out about these event but would love to attend if they are in NYC.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks!

 
I think I got an email? Yes, I definitely got an email...probably because they know my shipping address. Just make sure you check all your BB emails, as they have events fairly frequently in the city. I've lived here since June and this was my second one. People usually mention them in this thread, too! =D


----------



## sabinebyrne (Sep 15, 2013)

Quote:   

I did the EXACT. SAME. THING. today... same color, and used the 100 points I had on the second account (that I started JUST last month to get a second Ruffian polish, and then OF COURSE I had to have the third one!)  I blame sabinebyrne... I was OK with not getting Delirium until I saw her fantabulous mani.  Then I lost my head.  
hehehe *bows*

By the way, this polish is still going strong. Four days. And aside from where I broke a freaking nail today, it all looks great!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ashitude (Sep 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bwgraham* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  yeah!!  my box has finally made it back into the detroit suburb area!  after being here on the 9th, then being sent to ky, then to pa,  it has finally made it back--round two.  hopefully....fingers toes arms legs...everything crossed i will FINALLY get my box tomorrow!!!!!
 lol I had to laugh because my box did the same exact thing except it vacationed in Florida for 4 days before coming back to me.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  hehehe *bows*

By the way, this polish is still going strong. Four days. And aside from where I broke a freaking nail today, it all looks great!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Mine has been going great too! I think that's another thing that's encouraged me to order a bottle.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Sep 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yay Tiffany!  So glad you're back safe!  Bonnie, oh no!  I'm so sorry to hear you got into a car accident!  Especially one that kept you in the hospital!  I hope you're recovering well and heal quickly.  What was in your "punishment box"?  Maybe some items you can trade?

I did the EXACT. SAME. THING. today... same color, and used the 100 points I had on the second account (that I started JUST last month to get a second Ruffian polish, and then OF COURSE I had to have the third one!)  I blame sabinebyrne... I was OK with not getting Delirium until I saw her fantabulous mani.  Then I lost my head.  

I also blame being on a low-buy this month, I saw that I could get something for free (and nail polishes are on my "allowed" list) and totally got grabby hands.

BTW, just looked up that dress and it's ADORABLE!!! You are going to rock it!  (and now I need that navy trench coat... sigh).
At first I was like nahhh I won't want purple, it doesn't look that unique. After seeing everyones pictures I HAD to have it. I justify it by telling myself I didn't splurge on Zoya's collection this year (I was really disappointed by it). And aren't the trenches so good!!!! I'm also in love with the tuxedo blazer. Also after putting the dress on when I got home I HAVE to post this picture. This seriously might be Target's best collab.





 
OH YES.  Rockin' it!  





Quote: Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote:   

I did the EXACT. SAME. THING. today... same color, and used the 100 points I had on the second account (that I started JUST last month to get a second Ruffian polish, and then OF COURSE I had to have the third one!)  I blame sabinebyrne... I was OK with not getting Delirium until I saw her fantabulous mani.  Then I lost my head.  
hehehe *bows*

By the way, this polish is still going strong. Four days. And aside from where I broke a freaking nail today, it all looks great!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

You're my favorite enabler right now 



 I can't wait to see what it does on me... Polish flees right of my fingernails, whether it's Pure Ice brand from Walmart or my favorite Bondi shades!  I'm about to slap on a few coats of Hedge Fund before I go to bed!


----------



## saidfreeze (Sep 16, 2013)

> Just got back from the BB pop-up shop in NYC. Super fun! For my box, I picked: - Folle de Joie sample (super excited to try this since I never got one sent to me- I see why everyone loves it!) - Maelin + Goetz b5 vitamin moisturizer - Origins "Modern Friction" microdermabrasion - DDF protective eye cream - Number 4 mighty hair spray I really wanted to try the Mally eye shadow stick but they didn't have them when I went. Oh well- I am super excited for the stuff I got. If only every box could be like this! Oh- Hayley was there, which I thought was really cool. She was talking to a couple of women about the Amika spray and how she uses it. I like that BB really makes an effort to reach out to their customers.


 I went Saturday morning while I went to pick up something else. Not crazy busy and Mollie helped me with samples which was cool. She said this was serving as an experiment and they weren't sure about other locations .. But the experiment seemed to go well!



I feel like my choices look lame now in retrospect but I got things that seemed like staples that I've just never got around to trying. The choices where truly overwhelming! So anyway my items: Stila liquid lipstick in beso Beauty blender Brow gel Textured cc Twistband


----------



## v0ltagekid (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi guys! If you can, take a moment to check out my unboxing for this month! Thank you! 





Mod Edit - Please no personal YouTube channel promoting, per our TOS, thank you!


----------



## beach16sm (Sep 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Adrigirl81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got my box!  The weight was 0.6700.  I think this is one of my favorite boxes so far and I have been subscribed since May 2012.  Very happy with it, it's all things I will use and am excited to try...can't wait to see what comes in my 2nd box! 







Spoiler



Amika Bombshell Blowout Spray 2oz
Caudalie Hand and Nail Cream 1oz
Elizabeth Arden Beautiful Color Luminous Lip Gloss in Precious Petal 4ml
Voesh New York Premium Manicure Hand Mask (1/pair)
Ruffian Nail Lacquer in Hedge Fund 5ml





Sorry you can't see the nail polish color...it's the green one.


 
Yippee!!!! Thanks to some awesome instructions on this forum, I just found my Birchbox clicky truck and am feeling very lucky that this is what's in my first box! With Ipsy taking it's own sweet time to leave Kentucky, I may end up getting both of them on the 19th.


----------



## cobainrls (Sep 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *beach16sm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yippee!!!! Thanks to some awesome instructions on this forum, I just found my Birchbox clicky truck and am feeling very lucky that this is what's in my first box! With Ipsy taking it's own sweet time to leave Kentucky, I may end up getting both of them on the 19th. 
Pretty awesome box!


----------



## dotybird (Sep 16, 2013)

> I went Saturday morning while I went to pick up something else. Not crazy busy and Mollie helped me with samples which was cool. She said this was serving as an experiment and they weren't sure about other locations .. But the experiment seemed to go well!
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like my choices look lame now in retrospect but I got things that seemed like staples that I've just never got around to trying. The choices where truly overwhelming! So anyway my items: Stila liquid lipstick in beso Beauty blender Brow gel Textured cc Twistband


 I think your choices look great! It's interesting to see what people choose when they have the option to do so. I was really tempted by the beauty blender and the Stila lip color...


----------



## IMDawnP (Sep 16, 2013)

I received box 17 which I was happy to get because I wanted the Hedge Fund so bad but didn't feel anything about the other items.

Hedge Fund looks gorgeous and is wearing fabulously. No chips at all and I am too lazy to use a base or a top coat. But it turns out I am totally loving the other items. The amika Blow Up Spray is great. It smells awesome and gives me the perfect amount of volume. I also broke down yesterday and tried the Dr. Jart  just to see and I think I get why everyone freaks for these BB/CC's. The Dr. Lipp feels exactly like Lansinoh which I also used on my lips back when I was nursing my kids so it will get used this winter for sure.

I haven't tested the mascara yet. Is the brush average sized or ?


----------



## bellerenee (Sep 16, 2013)

I just caved and subscribed to BB after being an Ipsy subscriber for a few months. I wanted to try them both! My order confirmation says it's shipping by the 26th.

Will I receive this month's items since it's a little late in the month or am I going to get a random sampling of leftovers?


----------



## lexxies22 (Sep 16, 2013)

> Hi everybody!!! I missed everyone sooo much. It was surprising how much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got in a stinkin car accident &amp; was in the hospital for a few days but I got to come home day before yesterday .... I think. The meds Im on are keeping me so foggy Im not really sure when :/ My BB was here when I got home &amp; I fully received the " punishment" box lol oh well. Hey tho has anyone heard from TiffanyLA? I keep wondering about her &amp; hoping she got back to the U.S. safely. I'd be super grateful if anybody knows!


 Hi! TiffanyLA emailed me a few days ago to let me know she was on her way back in the US. She's probably recovering right now from time change and going back to work as well. Hopefully, we will hear from her by end of this week.


----------



## lexxies22 (Sep 16, 2013)

> Hi everybody!!! I missed everyone sooo much. It was surprising how much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got in a stinkin car accident &amp; was in the hospital for a few days but I got to come home day before yesterday .... I think. The meds Im on are keeping me so foggy Im not really sure when :/ My BB was here when I got home &amp; I fully received the " punishment" box lol oh well. Hey tho has anyone heard from TiffanyLA? I keep wondering about her &amp; hoping she got back to the U.S. safely. I'd be super grateful if anybody knows!


 I'm sorry that you got into a car accident. This is no fun. Wishing you for a speedy recovery! What was the contents in a punishment box? Well hopefully next month could be better and take your time to recover.


----------



## lexxies22 (Sep 16, 2013)

> I just flew in to the states last night! You (and all of the rest of these fabulous ladies) are so sweet to have kept me in your thoughts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 We have!! Thanks for the email. I appreciate it. Can't wait to catch up! Ox


----------



## basementsong (Sep 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
omg those sound so nice &lt;3_&lt;3

At first I was like nahhh I won't want purple, it doesn't look that unique. After seeing everyones pictures I HAD to have it. I justify it by telling myself I didn't splurge on Zoya's collection this year (I was really disappointed by it). And aren't the trenches so good!!!! I'm also in love with the tuxedo blazer. Also after putting the dress on when I got home I HAVE to post this picture. This seriously might be Target's best collab.





If you live in a smaller town, your Target might still have items! Also the website has a lot on there still (it was mostly purses that sold out). Surprisingly everything ran close to true to size. I got a dress, blouse, skirt, and scarf, and I'm literally fighting myself not to order a few things online that my store didn't have (my store had a pretty dinky supply).

omg. Totally missed the memo that this collab was happening, but your posts just inspired me to buy the skirt in this pattern! SO CUTE.

http://www.target.com/QuickInfoView?partNumber=14617745&amp;width=700&amp;overlayId=QuickView


----------



## wadedl (Sep 16, 2013)

> I just put an order in for the Beauty Elixir and put in the promo for the Divine Oil (seemed like a fabulous deal, since I buy that same size from Sephora all the time), but I was a little worried because nothing showed up in my cart or in my invoice. Did that happen with you?


 Yes they just show up. I emailed bb about that.


----------



## AshJs3 (Sep 16, 2013)

I just got my anniversary code and was going to order the big size Juliette Has a Gun perfume and it's out of stock.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sadness! The smaller one is still available so I guess I'll get that. I wish they had some better stuff in the Bonus Shop before I order. It's slim pickings right now.


----------



## hindsighting (Sep 16, 2013)

Has anyone had any luck getting BB to use discount codes retroactively? I just got a 21% off code for my 21st month three days after I put in an order.


----------



## spmblueeyez (Sep 16, 2013)

I just got an email. 25% off for my 16th box. Y u tempt me, birchbox? I'm trying to SAVE points!


----------



## basementsong (Sep 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Has anyone had any luck getting BB to use discount codes retroactively? I just got a 21% off code for my 21st month three days after I put in an order.


I think I saw something in their FAQs once about applying new codes to past orders, but within a tight time frame -- probably like 3 days. Maybe give them a call and see if they can retroactively apply it?


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *basementsong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
omg. Totally missed the memo that this collab was happening, but your posts just inspired me to buy the skirt in this pattern! SO CUTE.

http://www.target.com/QuickInfoView?partNumber=14617745&amp;width=700&amp;overlayId=QuickView

I was seriously thinking about going back and ordering this skirt!!! So many things that I wanted to get that weren't at my store are out of stock online now, but that's one of the few awesome items that's left. I have the navy blue one and the cut is SO good. I have a small waist but big butt/thighs so its really figure flattering.


----------



## lindalou3 (Sep 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissRoe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I was expecting more from this list. Anyone else feel that way??

***thanks for giving me the link!!***
I totally feel the same way as you do.  I wrote to CS suggesting that a better way to do a discount in celebration of their 3rd anniversary would be to give us all 30% off our favorites from all of our previous boxes...or maybe things we stashed in our favorites.  We all have our personal faves from boxes we've received...and none of my favorites are on the all time customer faves list.  So that 30% off code is basically wasted on me.


----------



## goldenmeans (Sep 16, 2013)

I went to the Birchbox Local event again at lunch. No idea how I made it all the way downtown and back up again in an hour, but I did!

I got:

-- DDF eye cream, again because I really like it so far

-- Benefit Gimme Brow

-- Becca Skin Perfector

-- Origins Dermabrasion

-- Smashbox Primer

-- Chuao candy bar

I wish they would do this more often!


----------



## goldenmeans (Sep 16, 2013)

Double post


----------



## evildrporkchop (Sep 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I went to the Birchbox Local event again at lunch. No idea how I made it all the way downtown and back up again in an hour, but I did!

I got:

-- DDF eye cream, again because I really like it so far

-- Benefit Gimme Brow

-- Becca Skin Perfector

-- Origins Dermabrasion

-- Smashbox Primer

-- Chuao candy bar

I wish they would do this more often!

Did they put out any new samples? The Becca is the only thing I didn't see when I was there on Friday.


----------



## hindsighting (Sep 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *basementsong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

I think I saw something in their FAQs once about applying new codes to past orders, but within a tight time frame -- probably like 3 days. Maybe give them a call and see if they can retroactively apply it?

Thanks for letting me know! I called and they refunded me 21%.


----------



## goldenmeans (Sep 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Did they put out any new samples? The Becca is the only thing I didn't see when I was there on Friday.

It looked like everything else was the same- the Becca was added where the Mally stuff had been when I was there last week.


----------



## ariana077 (Sep 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *IMDawnP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I received box 17 which I was happy to get because I wanted the Hedge Fund so bad but didn't feel anything about the other items.

Hedge Fund looks gorgeous and is wearing fabulously. No chips at all and I am too lazy to use a base or a top coat. But it turns out I am totally loving the other items. The amika Blow Up Spray is great. It smells awesome and gives me the perfect amount of volume. I also broke down yesterday and tried the Dr. Jart  just to see and I think I get why everyone freaks for these BB/CC's. The Dr. Lipp feels exactly like Lansinoh which I also used on my lips back when I was nursing my kids so it will get used this winter for sure.

I haven't tested the mascara yet. Is the brush average sized or ?

I got this box too and unlike you I was SUPER pumped about everything in it.  The mascara is great, it really lengthens and curls your lashes.  I think I'll run my badgal benefit over them tomorrow and see if that helps volumize but the sample size is great and the brush size is a bit on the small side (but I've been using badgal so it could be that I'm used to the XL brush now that one comes with)


----------



## kira685 (Sep 16, 2013)

I never got a 3 month code  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> September was my 5th box.. oh well. I don't have any money to spend anyway lol


----------



## JC327 (Sep 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I really wanted the etoile and I still kick myself for not getting it




oh well


A friend gave me a $5 gift online via from gift app. I used it and ordered one etoile polish in urban violet. I got the pkg (they ship using fed ex) I paid $13 for one polish. When I opened the pkg, OMG! She gave me an extra polish for FREE! It's Misty Romance.

This is Urban Violet. Sorry for the sloppy heart; it kinda looks like a Mickey Mouse LOL.





This is misty Romance





The owner of etoile gave me a code to use 30% off on next order. Will do that next month. I'm impressed with the quality of etoile polish. Those are so sparkling due to diamonds dust. Beautiful colors!


----------



## Sunnie045 (Sep 16, 2013)

Just an FYI for those of you whose sea salt spray spilled. I got a response from Birchbox and they will be shipping me a replacement! Nothing else in my box was ruined by the spill so I was satisfied with this response.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just ordered Folle de Joie! I feel so guilty, but with 30% off and $40 in points it cost me $28 instead of $98, plus a free pick two. Even the cheapest perfume isn't that cheap, so I will try not to feel too bad. I have been drooling over that perfume since I got a sample a few months ago. Hoping for an awesome pick two!
Don't feel guilty you got a great deal plus you used points. Enjoy!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JennG315* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Super Happy that I recieved my very first box (#17) with Birchbox...so here it is!!! 


   

   *(*_The Dr. Lipp is pretty tiny 0.1Fl. Oz and the Dr. Jart 0.17Fl. Oz..._



*)*​   

​ 
So when I first signed up &amp; claimed my Birchbox on the 18th last month the Ruffian Nail polish was one of the reasons why! I also wanted to try Dr. Jart which I believe was in last month's box sadly I didnt sign up in time for September but I got Lucky this time around!!! 

Love 



 it!!! &amp; this color "Hedge Fund" was my 1st choice.​ 


​ 
That's a great first box!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I got the "dreaded" coastal scents quad, but unlike other quads I've gotten (from Ipsy) I really really liked the colors!! So I tried them out using the Nyx jumbo eye pencil in milk as a base (something I also learned from the Ipsy thread lol).

I got the Nyx item in a set of 6 because one was like 4 something and then I had a 20% off coupon and then $3 off at Ulta so I got them for like 14 bucks! Also I got the same CS quad in both my boxes lol...





Tadaa!





Conclusion: I won't go out of my way to buy these because they were really crumbly and if I didn't have a base I don't think they would have fared so well, but they lasted all night with primers! It was also a little difficult to blend. But I'm spoiled since I use mostly Urban Decay shadows lol.

I love make uppppppppp soooo much it hurts. lol

Pretty!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *grayc* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here is a picture of the Fox Hunt... i'm in LOVE with the color.  Great fall Red/Orange.





Love that color, might have to buy the set!


----------



## spmblueeyez (Sep 16, 2013)

got one of my birchboxes, after seeing the Fox Hunt on someone, I might just stick it on my trade list... I was hoping it would be more orangey. Besides that, and MAYBE the hair spray, I'm surprised I'm excited for everything in my box! Can't wait to try the peel, and the lip gloss, can I just say FINALLY!!! Makeup has been my "can't have enough" and for MONTHS on this account I've watched everyone getting Cargo blush, lip gloss, mascara, eyeliner, etc while I've gotten no no makeup items at all. Lol I'm still bummed I never got the cargo blush, I have one thats almost empty and I LOVE it!


----------



## kira685 (Sep 16, 2013)

My sea salt spray leaked a little but didn't ruin anything in my box and it was still 2/3 full - more than enough to try it a few times. I haven't contacted cs solely because I don't want another one - I'd just trade it and I kind of don't want to have to ship it to someone in a trade since it obviously doesn't travel well. The demand for it on the swap list keeps making me double minded about my decision lol


----------



## Moonittude (Sep 16, 2013)

I just got box ten. The skin perfecting polisher leaked and is now only half full. I took a picture, but now I'm trying to decide if it's worth contacting cs, because I also had a leaker last month. The perfume is berry berry strong, and is kind of giving me a headache, but I still think it is a fabulous box. I'm getting ready to paint my nails and toenails in foxhunt.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Sep 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I received one of my boxes today. It contained...





Shattered glass! Birchbox, you shouldn't have! 






I'm pretty sure that stuffing 2 glass samples in a pillow box together probably wasn't the brightest idea. I've already sent them an email about it. I really hope they just give me points because I'm certain I have smelled enough of that perfume to last me a lifetime. 




Oh no! hope they give you some points and send a new box.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  my ruffian manicure. the formula was easy to use and i could've easily gotten away with using one coat but i used two out of habit. the crowdsourced collection is such a great selection of fall colors (my favoriteeee season), i want so badly to buy some more of these because the bottles are adorable. maybe they'll promo them in the future, a girl can hope. and i decided to get creative with my presentation LOL.





The more I see this color the more I like it so pretty!


----------



## TXSlainte (Sep 16, 2013)

I just got my box, 33 as expected. It's an okay box, nothing exciting. The shampoo and conditioner will go in my travel bag, the nipple balm will get some use this winter when chapped lips set in, and I may - may - be able to use the Dr. Jart in February when my skin is at its lightest. The Ruffian polish is gorgeous, and I'll use it for sure. Funny how the thing I was least excited about turns out to be the highlight of my box.


----------



## Charity1217 (Sep 16, 2013)

Has anyone gotten box 20?  It has:

Beauty Protector Shampoo and Conditioner

Supergoop

CC cream

Jouer lip gloss

The picture hasn't updated and I'm trying to see what color the nail polish is.  I'm placing an order and want to get Delirium unless it's in my box.  My box shipped end of last week and takes a while to get here.


----------



## hellopengy (Sep 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My sea salt spray leaked a little but didn't ruin anything in my box and it was still 2/3 full - more than enough to try it a few times. I haven't contacted cs solely because I don't want another one - I'd just trade it and I kind of don't want to have to ship it to someone in a trade since it obviously doesn't travel well. The demand for it on the swap list keeps making me double minded about my decision lol
You should email them! I emailed on Fri with basically the same situation not really expecting anything. On Sunday they said they'd send out a replacement, but today I got an email saying they had run out of replacements and gave me 100 points instead. I like the spray, but I already have one from Lush that I also use, so I'm happy with points too!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
The more I see this color the more I like it so pretty!

It really is the perfect fall color. I'm digging these polishes far more than I expected to. I got hedge fund from a friend who didn't like the finish and I might try that out tonight!


----------



## barbyechick (Sep 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Charity1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone gotten box 20?  It has:

Beauty Protector Shampoo and Conditioner

Supergoop

CC cream

Jouer lip gloss

The picture hasn't updated and I'm trying to see what color the nail polish is.  I'm placing an order and want to get Delirium unless it's in my box.  My box shipped end of last week and takes a while to get here. 

i'm pretty sure I kept seeing that variation with the fox hunt on instagram, i'm 90% sure after taking a quick look again


----------



## elizabethrose (Sep 16, 2013)

I got off the waitlist for a September box.. like I need it.  My gift sub came in (welcome box) and my normal subscription.. whatever.  I'll pause after this month!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 16, 2013)

and now i try out hedge fund! it kind of has this weird matte finish to it, so my friend gave it to me. i didn't see it when she told me that, but now that i'm wearing it in bright light, i totally get what she is saying. i personally love it though, definitely a "vintage" looking polish.


----------



## KayEss (Sep 16, 2013)

My Fox Hunt seems to be doing well (no noticeable chipping yet). I tried the Benefit Sugarbomb (lip gloss) and it's definitely less sticky than other glosses. However, I really don't like the scent. It kind of reminds me of cherry cough syrup, definitely not my favorite. I will still wear it but I'm glad it's not full sized.


----------



## lovepink (Sep 16, 2013)

Got my box today. Box 27.





Feeling pretty meh about it.  I will say the blush colors look pretty from the little swatch on the back!


----------



## JaneSays (Sep 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AgathaLaupin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It could be the lanolin (an animal by-product)?
I'm sure you are right.  I just didn't want to wear it at night and risk waking up with him sniffing my mouth!  I wore it again today - it's actually quite nice - and when I got home he hopped on my lap and started purring.  He is not a lovey cat, so I think he really likes lanolin.


----------



## theexxception (Sep 16, 2013)

I got my box today. It was expected the 14th but since I'm in Colorado I assume the flooding made things a little tricky. Love the ruffian I want them all after seeing them on everyone. It goes on so smooth and pretty. The eyeko mascara has great color pay off I'll have to wear it all day and see how it is but I may be in love. Dr.Lipp kind of feels like putting on super thick Vaseline but its not really a bad thing. The Amika I traded because the last thing I need is volume but I think it is a great size and really pretty packaging. And I don't really use BB creams. Overall I am stoked about the 3 items I like an love this box!


----------



## AgathaLaupin (Sep 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JaneSays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm sure you are right.  I just didn't want to wear it at night and risk waking up with him sniffing my mouth!  I wore it again today - it's actually quite nice - and when I got home he hopped on my lap and started purring.  He is not a lovey cat, so I think he really likes lanolin.
I have a non-lovey cat too, maybe I'll have to repurpose my sample as a kitty love potion! Hah!


----------



## Kristen121 (Sep 16, 2013)

Love my nail polish! I think i neeed the purple one too after seeing pic of it here.


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 17, 2013)

Finally got box 41.  I was hoping that I got the wrong box like everyone else, lol (box 42).  I'm looking forward to my nail polish and the grand central beauty product #skincarejunkie


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Finally got box 41.  I was hoping that I got the wrong box like everyone else, lol (box 42).  I'm looking forward to my nail polish and the grand central beauty product #skincarejunkie





oooooh the rare delirium!!!


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
oooooh the rare delirium!!!

yes!!! it makes this box worth the cost alone.  thank God for trading on here because I can create my dream september birchbox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
yes!!! it makes this box worth the cost alone.  thank God for trading on here because I can create my dream september birchbox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i know right! my second box was a total dud to the extreme, and thankfully i'm trading my shampoo/conditioner off for the mally mascara! i'd been wanting to try mally products and i'm fresh our of mascara so, one woman's trash is another's treasure! bahahah


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 17, 2013)

Oh delirium, I'm in love with thee! My favorite nail polish from birchbox ever. Move over color club! I'm throwing up my sorority sign in this pic lol


----------



## KayEss (Sep 17, 2013)

> Oh delirium, I'm in love with thee! My favorite nail polish from birchbox ever. Move over color club! I'm throwing up my sorority sign in this pic lol


 So pretty!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love it!


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


So pretty!



I love it!

thank you!


----------



## angienharry (Sep 17, 2013)

I didn't get the box that was showing online but I'm much happier with this one! I just got dupe ruffian colors



The pic cut off but there's also a full size Mally mascara in there


----------



## Jeaniney (Sep 17, 2013)

Got my second box yesterday!

- Caudalie Hand/Nail Cream

- Ruffian polish in Hedge Fund

- Benefit lipgloss

- Curl Keeper shampoo

-VOUESH pedicure lotion

I got Hedge Fund in my other box.  I am looking forward to trying out the Curl Keeper and the pedicure thing though.

Bring on October!! :


----------



## ddave (Sep 17, 2013)

Am I the only one who got the Becca foundation sample in my box??


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Sep 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ddave* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Am I the only one who got the Becca foundation sample in my box??

one of my friends got the amika blow up spray, fox hunt, caudalie , pedicure thing, and the Becca. I was wondering if anyone else got it too since I dont think I saw that box on MUT!


----------



## JLove1209 (Sep 17, 2013)

First box should be on the 19th! So excited!


----------



## JLove1209 (Sep 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *alpina0560* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got my box today! weight was .6850!
  




BCBG perfume smells pretty good! Going to wear it to work tomorrow!
Excited to try out the Caudalie.. Never used any of their products before, but I've heard good things!
Only thing I'm not crazy about is the hair spray, but I can gift this to my mom!

Great box this month! So happy! Can't wait to get my second box on Monday!

This is my box weight too! When I looked in my account I didn't see a perfume, so hopefully I get that too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 17, 2013)

My box is out for delivery today! Yay!!! Now I have to wait until 6 to get home to get it! Wahhhhh!


----------



## kira685 (Sep 17, 2013)

I also got the Becca.. in the dark shades (I need medium). The rest of my box was the davines sea salt spray, foot scrub, fox hunt polish, and caudalie hand and nail cream (box 2)



> Am I the only one who got the Becca foundation sample in my box??


----------



## Love Trip (Sep 17, 2013)

Oh man, I am envious of the ladies with Delirium in their boxes! It looks beautiful. I ended up with Hedge Fund and Fox Trot. They don't look so hot with my pink skin.


----------



## luckyme502 (Sep 17, 2013)

Just got my second box. No golden ticket, and my Davines leaked but only a little.


----------



## ddave (Sep 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I also got the Becca.. in the dark shades (I need medium). The rest of my box was the davines sea salt spray, foot scrub, fox hunt polish, and caudalie hand and nail cream (box 2)

Yeah I was wondering what people who received the foundation put down as their skin color. My profile has me down as light-medium but yeah that foundation card had the darkest 6 out of 18 shades. I emailed them about it since I know they can't please everyone but sending the darkest foundation colors to people who are listed as light or medium seems lazy. Why didn't they just send it to the people who have their skin tone listed as dark since they could actually use it? 

I do really love the rest of my box thought but I was interested in the foundation so it would've been nice to have a usable sample  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ashitude (Sep 17, 2013)

Add me to the list of people who LOVE Delirium. It is such a gorgeous purple color. I was lucky to get one with a swap. I think I will use some points and get me a backup bottle.


----------



## luckyme502 (Sep 17, 2013)

I wanted Delirium but ended up with two Fox Hunts. I'm going to try doing my first ever trade to get either Delirium or Hedge Fund


----------



## LadyK (Sep 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bellerenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just caved and subscribed to BB after being an Ipsy subscriber for a few months. I wanted to try them both! My order confirmation says it's shipping by the 26th.

Will I receive this month's items since it's a little late in the month or am I going to get a random sampling of leftovers?

I think you will receive a September box.  There are "welcome boxes" which are collections of popular samples but they only go out for gift subscriptions.  My first box was late in the month too.  Hopefully they will load your box page.  (Like the glam room on Ipsy)  Then you can see what you are getting.  

I just started getting Ipsy bags and when I combine it with my BB subscription I get samples that cover just about everything.  I hope you like it!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Sep 17, 2013)

I got my box and it has the contents listed in my account history (Yay!) instead of the ones in the picture on my account. I was hoping this was how it would work out. I really wanted the Caudalie. It's great, but it's definitely not enough for my really dry hands. I'm so glad I didn't get the teeth wipes or the green apple peel. I got Hedge Fund. I'm going to try it tonight. The spray leaked and ruined the card for the CC cream, but everything else is fine. RUFFIAN Nail Lacquer Yes Toâ„¢ Blueberries Cleansing Facial Towelettes Caudalie Hand and Nail Cream Davines This Is a Sea Salt Spray Yes Toâ„¢ Grapefruit CC Cream Now I have to update my trade list.


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 17, 2013)

Birchbox sends me a box full of glass shards and this is the response I get? "Less than perfect"? Really?! 





Quote:

 Thanks for reaching out. I'm so sorry to hear that you had a less than perfect sample this month. Luckily, we have replacements of that item! We will ship another one out to you shortly. Please allow up to 10 business days for your replacement item to arrive. We appreciate your patience as your replacement item makes its way to you.

Please let me know if you need anything else. For further assistance, you can also give us a call at 877-487-7272 (9a-5p EST) and we'd be happy to help! Have a great day!

Best,

Emily
Discovery Specialist


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 17, 2013)

> Birchbox sends me a box full of glass shards and this is the response I get? "Less than perfect"? Really?!Â lain:


 Well at least they're replacing it but I agree with you on "less than perfect". More like destroyed or damaged sample.


----------



## jannie135 (Sep 17, 2013)

Wow. I got the same response when I got a melted sample lol



> Birchbox sends me a box full of glass shards and this is the response I get? "Less than perfect"? Really?!Â lain:


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Wow. I got the same response when I got a melted sample lol

so i guess they have a binder full of canned responses at their office, lol


----------



## spmblueeyez (Sep 17, 2013)

> Wow. I got the same response when I got a melted sample lol


 Thats their "canned" response for broken/wrong color/otherwise not working items. I got that a few months ago when I had an issue with a product as well.


----------



## ScopeIt (Sep 17, 2013)

I will say, the CS is one thing I really love about Sample Society and something that has inspired loyalty. They seem to have the freedom to address complaints as they individually see fit. Some people don't like that lack of uniformity, though, and sometimes complain about the relative fairness of various responses to the same issue.


----------



## bellerenee (Sep 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I think you will receive a September box.  There are "welcome boxes" which are collections of popular samples but they only go out for gift subscriptions.  My first box was late in the month too.  Hopefully they will load your box page.  (Like the glam room on Ipsy)  Then you can see what you are getting.  

I just started getting Ipsy bags and when I combine it with my BB subscription I get samples that cover just about everything.  I hope you like it!  

Thanks so much for your input. I keep checking for my box page update, but I'm really looking forward to anything I get. I'm not picky, which is why I'm the perfect sub box client!!


----------



## Charity1217 (Sep 17, 2013)

> Birchbox sends me a box full of glass shards and this is the response I get? "Less than perfect"? Really?!Â lain:





> so i guess they have a binder full of canned responses at their office, lol


 Just once I want then to admit to a mistake. I've noticed their responses (at least to me) say I'm sorry you're not happy... Or I'm sorry your disappointed. Like it's my fault. I didn't leave out my sample or cause it to leak or break. A simple "Miss Trix, I'm sorry your perfume broke. I'll let them know in the warehouse (or whatever) so they can pack them better. You shouldn't have to risk injury to get your items". Or something like that. Am I being to picky? For some reason this bugs me. I've had SS customer service tell me that another customer service rep was wrong and shouldn't have done what they did. I appreciated them taking responsibility for it.


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Charity1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



Just once I want then to admit to a mistake. I've noticed their responses (at least to me) say I'm sorry you're not happy... Or I'm sorry your disappointed. Like it's my fault. I didn't leave out my sample or cause it to leak or break. A simple "Miss Trix, I'm sorry your perfume broke. I'll let them know in the warehouse (or whatever) so they can pack them better. You shouldn't have to risk injury to get your items". Or something like that. Am I being to picky? For some reason this bugs me. I've had SS customer service tell me that another customer service rep was wrong and shouldn't have done what they did. I appreciated them taking responsibility for it.

this! I wish that people would own up to their mistakes and tell them the exact course of action to resolve the problem. i can't stand vagueness and if you're giving me vague responses i will dig in harder to get a real response out of you. don't try me, lol.  i work in a call center and whenever someone complains about one of my colleagues, i apologize to the caller on my colleague's behalf, tell them I will talk to the person that made the error, and fix the problem on the spot.  i'm all about efficiency and keeping people happy.


----------



## sabinebyrne (Sep 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Birchbox sends me a box full of glass shards and this is the response I get? "Less than perfect"? Really?! 





Considering how you could have gotten seriously hurt from the "less than perfect" sample, I'm kinda surprised they aren't falling all over themselves with apologies and phone calls.


----------



## luckyme502 (Sep 17, 2013)

I think all customer service has declined in the last 30 or so years, which is as far back as I can remember.


----------



## lovepink (Sep 17, 2013)

I agree.  It is always sad how when I get good customer service it is so memorable because it happens so infrequently! ( at least for me, and I am a nice person and go out of my way to be nice to people in the service industy because I have been there before!)  I have personally made it a point when I get good customer service to send a note to the store or company thanking them and stating that I appreciated it.  It is easy to let people know when you get bad service that sometimes the good stuff falls on deaf or no ears.  So I try and do my part.   
 
Is there an October BB thread yet?  I saw Ipsy has one!  I am ready for fall!
 
Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I think all customer service has declined in the last 30 or so years, which is as far back as I can remember.


----------



## kira685 (Sep 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ddave* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yeah I was wondering what people who received the foundation put down as their skin color. My profile has me down as light-medium but yeah that foundation card had the darkest 6 out of 18 shades. I emailed them about it since I know they can't please everyone but sending the darkest foundation colors to people who are listed as light or medium seems lazy. Why didn't they just send it to the people who have their skin tone listed as dark since they could actually use it? 

I do really love the rest of my box thought but I was interested in the foundation so it would've been nice to have a usable sample  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I agree - I'm debating just testing the lightest one around the house one day so I can get a feel for the product before trying to get a sample from sephora in my shade


----------



## lexxies22 (Sep 17, 2013)

Wow, this is the first time since I've been with BB back in Nov. 2012 that my box was always ontime or arrive a day or two early. This one is one day late. It was supposed to arrive today and I have to wait until tomorrow. Interesting.


----------



## tasertag (Sep 17, 2013)

> so i guess they have a binder full of canned responses at their office, lol


 at least they're being consistent?... LOL. I agree with everyone though. A little compassion goes a long way.


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


at least they're being consistent?... LOL. I agree with everyone though. A little compassion goes a long way.

yeah i suppose. i haven't seen a complaint with inconsistency on here in a while. ditto to the last sentence. that's why i posted the youtube link a few pages back about empathy. i'm always putting myself in the other person's shoes before i do something.


----------



## jesemiaud (Sep 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Wow, this is the first time since I've been with BB back in Nov. 2012 that my box was always ontime or arrive a day or two early. This one is one day late. It was supposed to arrive today and I have to wait until tomorrow. Interesting.

Yeah, this is the first time that I've gotten my boxes actually on the day I was supposed too. I've always gotten them two days earlier than that. Not this time, lol.


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yeah, this is the first time that I've gotten my boxes actually on the day I was supposed too. I've always gotten them two days earlier than that. Not this time, lol.

same here. i'm waiting on my 2nd box and i should get it tomorrow. it's still one state away.


----------



## Moonittude (Sep 18, 2013)

I was so happy with myfirst to arrive box, that I forgot to even look for a golden ticket. My second box is due to arrive in two days. I'm psyched, because after I review it, I'll have enough points for a free wrap up. My second polish is another foxhunt, but that's okay, because I really like it. I'll also be sampling the sugarbomb (yay) yes to blueberries wipes (okay) and cc cream, plus the impossibly expensive face cream. I tried out the Amika dry shampoo spray, and love it, but comically sprayed myself in the face with it at first. My thought in that moment was remorse for wasted dry shampoo. It smells amazing!


----------



## JLR594 (Sep 18, 2013)

This is one of the best months since I subscribed August of last year.  I got box #20.  I went ahead and signed up for a second box and am hoping it will be a Sept. box.  

The Fox Hunt color is gorgeous.  It is the perfect fall color.


----------



## page5 (Sep 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JLR594* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is one of the best months since I subscribed August of last year.  I got box #20.  I went ahead and signed up for a second box and am hoping it will be a Sept. box.  

The Fox Hunt color is gorgeous.  It is the perfect fall color.

Ha ha, I just logged on to say how much I hate Fox Hunt    It is straight up ugly in my eyes. I have it on my toes today and so far the comments have been: "I liked the pink you had on before better" (hubby) and "wow, not loving that one mom" (daughter).    I'll be adding my daughter's polish to my trade list when we receive it.


----------



## AshJs3 (Sep 18, 2013)

> Just once I want then to admit to a mistake. I've noticed their responses (at least to me) say I'm sorry you're not happy... Or I'm sorry your disappointed. Like it's my fault. I didn't leave out my sample or cause it to leak or break. A simple "Miss Trix, I'm sorry your perfume broke. I'll let them know in the warehouse (or whatever) so they can pack them better. You shouldn't have to risk injury to get your items". Or something like that. Am I being to picky? For some reason this bugs me. I've had SS customer service tell me that another customer service rep was wrong and shouldn't have done what they did. I appreciated them taking responsibility for it.


 I took a Business Writing 101 class in college and one of the most important things was NEVER admit fault. Using phrases like "Sorry you weren't happy" were extremely common. I forget exactly why but they ingrained it into us.


----------



## jesemiaud (Sep 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Charity1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Just once I want then to admit to a mistake. I've noticed their responses (at least to me) say I'm sorry you're not happy... Or I'm sorry your disappointed. Like it's my fault. I didn't leave out my sample or cause it to leak or break. A simple "Miss Trix, I'm sorry your perfume broke. I'll let them know in the warehouse (or whatever) so they can pack them better. You shouldn't have to risk injury to get your items". Or something like that. Am I being to picky? For some reason this bugs me. I've had SS customer service tell me that another customer service rep was wrong and shouldn't have done what they did. I appreciated them taking responsibility for it.
I took a Business Writing 101 class in college and one of the most important things was NEVER admit fault. Using phrases like "Sorry you weren't happy" were extremely common. I forget exactly why but they ingrained it into us. 
But that's just a shame. I am more likely to repurchase from companies who own up to their mistakes and make it right. What about the principle "the customer is always right?" (Not that I necessarily believe that). It only irritates me when there is a problem that's not my fault, yet the put it back on me with "sorry you're not happy". Well, duh! I'm not sure I've ever met anyone that would be happy with missing or broken items that they paid for.

  /end rant


----------



## JamieO (Sep 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Birchbox sends me a box full of glass shards and this is the response I get? "Less than perfect"? Really?! 






Whoa. That's such a shitty response. It's not like it's a broken eyeshadow or something, which will just make a mess. It's broken GLASS! I honestly wonder what they would have done had you actually injured yourself in some way? If it were me, I could totally see my self half paying attention and reaching into that box and grabbing a big ol' handful of shards. :/ I know that things get broken in transit, but if I can manage to package a perfume bottle or a nail polish for a trade and get it to that person unharmed, I'd think Birchbox could do the same. I put this on them for sure. They REALLY need to start actually paying attention their customers in regards to complaints and things. I wouldn't mind a canned response for, say, a sample that was left out. That's a pretty general problem that a lot of people have had, and therefore I think a general response to that is ok. But BROKEN FREAKING GLASS?? Come on.


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JamieO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Birchbox sends me a box full of glass shards and this is the response I get? "Less than perfect"? Really?! 





Whoa. That's such a shitty response. It's not like it's a broken eyeshadow or something, which will just make a mess. It's broken GLASS! I honestly wonder what they would have done had you actually injured yourself in some way? If it were me, I could totally see my self half paying attention and reaching into that box and grabbing a big ol' handful of shards. :/ I know that things get broken in transit, but if I can manage to package a perfume bottle or a nail polish for a trade and get it to that person unharmed, I'd think Birchbox could do the same. I put this on them for sure. They REALLY need to start actually paying attention their customers in regards to complaints and things. I wouldn't mind a canned response for, say, a sample that was left out. That's a pretty general problem that a lot of people have had, and therefore I think a general response to that is ok. But BROKEN FREAKING GLASS?? Come on. 


Yeah, I've seen Birchbox bend themselves over backwards apologizing, throwing points around, and sending entire replacement boxes to make up for forgotten samples, slower than expected shipping, and leaky bottles of sea spray but get a box full of glass shards and they call it "less than perfect". I don't get it. I don't even want the replacement sample. My living room still reeks of BCBG Bon Genre. An acknowledgement that they screwed up and maybe even a show of concern for my well being would have sufficed.


----------



## normajean2008 (Sep 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yeah, I've seen Birchbox bend themselves over backwards apologizing, throwing points around, and sending entire replacement boxes to make up for forgotten samples, slower than expected shipping, and leaky bottles of sea spray but get a box full of glass shards and they call it "less than perfect". I don't get it. I don't even want the replacement sample. My living room still reeks of BCBG Bon Genre. An acknowledgement that they screwed up and maybe even a show of concern for my well being would have sufficed.

I saw the picture, but I don't remember the details... Was the glass in the box like in the picture?  Or was it in the little pillow box you reach your hand into?

I can believe Birchbox responding like that, but I can't believe they'd show a total lack of care for a potential law suit issue... A person cutting their hand open on glass like that, you'd think they'd be quick to the fire on damage control!


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yeah, I've seen Birchbox bend themselves over backwards apologizing, throwing points around, and sending entire replacement boxes to make up for forgotten samples, slower than expected shipping, and leaky bottles of sea spray but get a box full of glass shards and they call it "less than perfect". I don't get it. I don't even want the replacement sample. My living room still reeks of BCBG Bon Genre. An acknowledgement that they screwed up and maybe even a show of concern for my well being would have sufficed.

I saw the picture, but I don't remember the details... Was the glass in the box like in the picture?  Or was it in the little pillow box you reach your hand into?

I can believe Birchbox responding like that, but I can't believe they'd show a total lack of care for a potential law suit issue... A person cutting their hand open on glass like that, you'd think they'd be quick to the fire on damage control!


It was mostly contained in the pillow but there were some smaller slivers in the main box as well that had slipped through the corners of the pillow box. I had to dump the pillow out in the main box to get my polish.


----------



## JamieO (Sep 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yeah, I've seen Birchbox bend themselves over backwards apologizing, throwing points around, and sending entire replacement boxes to make up for forgotten samples, slower than expected shipping, and leaky bottles of sea spray but get a box full of glass shards and they call it "less than perfect". I don't get it. I don't even want the replacement sample. My living room still reeks of BCBG Bon Genre.* An acknowledgement that they screwed up and maybe even a show of concern for my well being would have sufficed.*
Yup, exactly. Also, I feel like you've probably smelled enough of this sample to need a replacement. They should have totally given you points or a whole new box, since yours was covered in glass and Bon Genre. UGH. Point being, they definitely should have had more concern for your safety and well being, and at least acknowledged the fact that you could have been injured (and who ever thought we'd have to worry about being injured by a Birchbox?!?). Not good customer service in any sort of way.


----------



## jkfinl (Sep 18, 2013)

October spoiler....Dr.Lipp samples will be in October boxes, so if you wanted to try it, like me, and didn't get a sample you may get some next month. I found this out by contacting Dr.Lipp customer service to see if I could snag a sample since I didn't get one in my September box.


----------



## jmd252 (Sep 18, 2013)

> October spoiler....Dr.Lipp samples will be in October boxes, so if you wanted to try it, like me, and didn't get a sample you may get some next month. I found this out by contacting Dr.Lipp customer service to see if I could snag a sample since I didn't get one in my September box.


 I have gotten quite a few samples after the initial box release (beauty protector, juicy perfume, etc.)...I think they do that with products that are popular. I actually got the Dr. Lipp back in February now that I'm thinking about it!


----------



## page5 (Sep 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jkfinl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

October spoiler....Dr.Lipp samples will be in October boxes, so if you wanted to try it, like me, and didn't get a sample you may get some next month.

I found this out by contacting Dr.Lipp customer service to see if I could snag a sample since I didn't get one in my September box.

That is one sample I have dodged so far and I hope I never get. I don't like lanolin and I believe that product is 100% lanolin.


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *jkfinl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

October spoiler....Dr.Lipp samples will be in October boxes, so if you wanted to try it, like me, and didn't get a sample you may get some next month.

I found this out by contacting Dr.Lipp customer service to see if I could snag a sample since I didn't get one in my September box.

That is one sample I have dodged so far and I hope I never get. I don't like lanolin and I believe that product is 100% lanolin. 


I don't want to ever get it either. I can't get past the name. LOL


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 18, 2013)

I know some of you love the beauty protector items. I have tried them and go the shampoo and conditioner in my box this month and I don't see what all the fuss is about . They didn't go anything for my hair . My hair is so dry maybe nothing will help it. Anyone use anything that they love for really dry hair that they might want to recommend   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />     ?


----------



## Moonittude (Sep 18, 2013)

> I don't want to ever get it either. I can't get past the name. LOL


 Glad to know it isn't just me!


----------



## hindsighting (Sep 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I know some of you love the beauty protector items. I have tried them and go the shampoo and conditioner in my box this month and I don't see what all the fuss is about . They didn't go anything for my hair . My hair is so dry maybe nothing will help it. Anyone use anything that they love for really dry hair that they might want to recommend   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />     ?
The Beauty Protector Spray is what most everyone loves. I love the spray and got the shampoo and conditioner in my box and hated both of them. I wouldn't let those be indicative of the spray!


----------



## normajean2008 (Sep 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I know some of you love the beauty protector items. I have tried them and go the shampoo and conditioner in my box this month and I don't see what all the fuss is about . They didn't go anything for my hair . My hair is so dry maybe nothing will help it. Anyone use anything that they love for really dry hair that they might want to recommend   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />     ?

I have the Beauty Protector spray, but haven't sampled the shampoo/conditioner yet.

I have blonde, wavy, thin, baby-fine hair, and it gets super tangled and dry mid shaft down.  My favorite shampoo is Klorane chamomile shampoo, but it says it helps blonde hair, I don't know how it works on non-blonde?  I think it is just to get the gunk from water build up out of the blonde, cleansing should be same for all.

It moisturizes enough that I don't even need conditioner, without making my roots oily.  I have the matching conditioner and it actually feels like it makes my hair drier, lol.

My other favorite brand is Amika.  If I use just the shampoo and conditioner it still feels slightly dry on the ends.  So every time I use this I use the matching hair mask for a few minutes too.  Oh it makes the hair feel soft as silk!  If you haven't tried it I highly recommend getting a sample/travel kit with all three products to try!

I also like and recommend the 12 benefits spray.  It is thicker and more conditioning than the heat protectant sprays they've been sending out lately.

I haven't found anything that truly helps in the past for super dry hair.  The only other thing I've personally tried/can recommend is Castor Oil.  A couple teaspoons of cold pressed castor oil massaged into scalp/down the hair shaft, let it sit for a few hours to overnight, rinse out well with shampoo in the shower.  If you sleep with it in, put a towel over your pillow or wear a shower cap so it doesn't get your pillow case greasy.  I started this a few weeks ago, 2-3 times a week.  It helps the hair grow longer/faster/healthier, and it also moisturizes well.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *hindsighting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The Beauty Protector Spray is what most everyone loves. I love the spray and got the shampoo and conditioner in my box and hated both of them. I wouldn't let those be indicative of the spray!

I too love the Beauty Protector Spray but didn't like the Shampoo and Conditioner. I can't really say I didn't like them, but I didn't see anything about them to justify the price. Definitely wouldn't buy, but was glad to try them.


----------



## normajean2008 (Sep 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jkfinl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

October spoiler....Dr.Lipp samples will be in October boxes, so if you wanted to try it, like me, and didn't get a sample you may get some next month.

I found this out by contacting Dr.Lipp customer service to see if I could snag a sample since I didn't get one in my September box.

I really hope I don't get this next month!  So many people were raving about it a couple months ago that I decided I'd buy the full size to try it.  My lips always dry out from the a/c and heater at nights, so I thought I'd be great.  Yeah, not so much on me.  It smells bad to me, and feels greasy.  I'm sticking to my lemon lip balm or Pacifica chapstick.


----------



## Elizabeth Mac (Sep 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I know some of you love the beauty protector items. I have tried them and go the shampoo and conditioner in my box this month and I don't see what all the fuss is about . They didn't go anything for my hair . My hair is so dry maybe nothing will help it. Anyone use anything that they love for really dry hair that they might want to recommend   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />     ?

I also was not impressed with the Beauty Protector Shampoo or Conditioner.

I love Shu Uemura Moisture Velvet shampoo for my parched hair. No other shampoo I've tried has compared. I also add Moroccan Oil to my conditioner (I currently use Kerastase Lait Crystal, but wouldn't say I _love_ it - still looking for that), and it makes my hair REALLY smooth! I also put the oil in my hair to tame the frizzies. I also like to use the Lush R&amp;B hair moisturizer (sparingly).


----------



## LadyK (Sep 18, 2013)

Newbie question here.  What do the letters HG mean?  As in:  "this is my HG lipstick"


----------



## MUfiend (Sep 18, 2013)

> Newbie question here. Â What do the letters HG mean? Â As in: Â "this is my HG lipstick" Â


Holy Grail - as in can't live without.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. It took me a while to understand too.


----------



## Jeaniney (Sep 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Newbie question here.  What do the letters HG mean?  As in:  "this is my HG lipstick"  

Holy Grail


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LadyK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Newbie question here.  What do the letters HG mean?  As in:  "this is my HG lipstick"

HG = holy grail as in your "go to" or be all and end all of that particular type of makeup. The one you replace BEFORE you run out because you cannot be without it!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## magictodo (Sep 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Glad to know it isn't just me!


Quote: Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I really hope I don't get this next month!  So many people were raving about it a couple months ago that I decided I'd buy the full size to try it.  My lips always dry out from the a/c and heater at nights, so I thought I'd be great.  Yeah, not so much on me.  It smells bad to me, and feels greasy.  I'm sticking to my lemon lip balm or Pacifica chapstick.

Ah, I hear you! Sorry, I'm not putting 100% lanolin on my lips. Blech.


----------



## easybreezy (Sep 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
I also like and recommend the 12 benefits spray.  It is thicker and more conditioning than the heat protectant sprays they've been sending out lately.
Thanks for sharing your opinion on the 12 benefits spray!  I bought it from the "Favorites" store for 30% off without having tried it before.  I am supposed to get it later this week.  I thought about getting the Beauty Protector spray (which I have tried before and liked), but I was curious about this one and decided to take the plunge after the discount came out.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Sep 18, 2013)

> > October spoiler....Dr.Lipp samples will be in October boxes, so if you wanted to try it, like me, and didn't get a sample you may get some next month. I found this out by contacting Dr.Lipp customer service to see if I could snag a sample since I didn't get one in my September box.
> 
> 
> I really hope I don't get this next month!Â  So many people were raving about it a couple months ago that I decided I'd buy the full size to try it.Â  My lips always dry out from the a/c and heater at nights, so I thought I'd be great.Â  Yeah, not so much on me.Â  It smells bad to me, and feels greasy.Â  I'm sticking to my lemon lip balm or Pacifica chapstick.


 Since you're stuck with the rest of your tube (if you still have it), try using a little bit on your cuticles between manicures or at night. My son used to have bad issues with dry and rippy cuticles, so he tries various things from my boxes that might help. He likes the moisturizing properties of the dr lipp as a cuticle cream so I bought him the full size. He puts it on every night at bed time and his fingers look so much better. You can also use it on any skin that's very dry or cracked. Lanolin is great for that stuff.


----------



## bwgraham (Sep 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sparklesgirlxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I know some of you love the beauty protector items. I have tried them and go the shampoo and conditioner in my box this month and I don't see what all the fuss is about . They didn't go anything for my hair . My hair is so dry maybe nothing will help it. Anyone use anything that they love for really dry hair that they might want to recommend   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />     ?

i wasnt thrilled with the shampoo or conditioner either.... i really wanted to be lol.  I do love the spray though.


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *jkfinl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

October spoiler....Dr.Lipp samples will be in October boxes, so if you wanted to try it, like me, and didn't get a sample you may get some next month.


I found this out by contacting Dr.Lipp customer service to see if I could snag a sample since I didn't get one in my September box.

I really hope I don't get this next month!  So many people were raving about it a couple months ago that I decided I'd buy the full size to try it.  My lips always dry out from the a/c and heater at nights, so I thought I'd be great.  Yeah, not so much on me.  It smells bad to me, and feels greasy.  I'm sticking to my lemon lip balm or Pacifica chapstick. 
Since you're stuck with the rest of your tube (if you still have it), try using a little bit on your cuticles between manicures or at night. My son used to have bad issues with dry and rippy cuticles, so he tries various things from my boxes that might help. He likes the moisturizing properties of the dr lipp as a cuticle cream so I bought him the full size. He puts it on every night at bed time and his fingers look so much better. You can also use it on any skin that's very dry or cracked. Lanolin is great for that stuff. 
I will definitely keep this in mind should it find it's way in to my box. Winter tends to be hell on my cuticles.


----------



## JennG315 (Sep 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
That is such a great box!  I was lucky enough to get Hedge Fund and Fox Hunt in my two boxes this month, but the pic of your Delirium mani convinced me that I NEEDED it!  I just cancelled my second account (like a good girl.  I may cave and reactivate it in the future), which had 100 points, and, well.... this just happened.

Subtotal $10.00 Shipping &amp; Handling (Standard Shipping - Flat Rate) $0.00 


 100 reward points -$10.00 *Grand Total* *$0.00* 



They are all mine now!!! My preciouses!!!

LMAO




_"MY Precious-es"  _I love my nail polish *"HEDGE FUND"* but looking at ALL the ladies' gorgeous Mani's...have me totally convinced that I MUST add Delirium &amp; Fox Hunt to my nail polish collection. Off I GO!!!!!


----------



## jkfinl (Sep 18, 2013)

> Ah, I hear you! Sorry, I'm not putting 100% lanolin on my lips. Blech.


 Yeah silicone is much better


----------



## jkfinl (Sep 18, 2013)

> LMAO:rofl2: _"MY Precious-es" Â _I love myÂ nail polishÂ *"HEDGE FUND"* Â but looking at ALL the ladies'Â gorgeousÂ Mani's...have me totally convinced that I MUST addÂ Delirium &amp; Fox HuntÂ toÂ my nail polish collection. Off I GO!!!!! :undwech: :15:


 My ruffian manicure is lasting so long without chips, I put on two coats, I think the 10$ might be worth it to buy hedge fund.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jkfinl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


My ruffian manicure is lasting so long without chips, I put on two coats, I think the 10$ might be worth it to buy hedge fund.

My Fox Hunt manicure lasted a good while before chipping. Maybe it's just me, but hedge fund has not. It has a different texture and shine to it (it feels softer on my nails more matte) and I'm wondering if that's why its chipping more quickly. I'm getting delirium in the mail soon so I'm interested to see how that compares too.


----------



## nicepenguins (Sep 18, 2013)

While we are on the subject of polishes, the minis of the OPI sanfrancisco collection that are at Ulta now are awesome if you are in a spending mood. I have peace love and OPI on as a mani now and it is gorgeous and rock solid.


----------



## lexxies22 (Sep 18, 2013)

Just got this box a day late. Box #34 weigh .6350. Gave my hubby that eye cream and will keep benefit sugar bomb which isn't too bad. I was hesitant to keep it ; then I decided I will keep it. Curious to try the foot scrub: not much of feet scrub but it will be fun to try as in 'thanks for a spare'. A dup Hedge Fund and bye bye hairspray.


----------



## AgathaLaupin (Sep 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
That is one sample I have dodged so far and I hope I never get. I don't like lanolin and I believe that product is 100% lanolin. 

Ever since my husband told me what lanolin is I have been grossed out by it, so of course I got it in my box this month! I can't get past it, no matter how many times they purify it.






(sorry, I couldn't resist...)


----------



## gemstone (Sep 18, 2013)

> Ever since my husband told me what lanolin is I have been grossed out by it, so of course I got it in my box this month! I can't get past it, no matter how many times they purify it. :maeaeh: (sorry, I couldn't resist...)


 Eh, I don't get the fuss over lanolin. I would much rather have it than all the gross chemicals that are in other makeup product. You should remember though that lanolin is just as moisturizing as Vaseline and not a bi product of something horrible for the environment. We get it when we harvest wool, Who cares if its from sheep?


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 18, 2013)

proof that sampling even foil packets works:

I got the benefit total moisture / it's potent / emulsions foil packets as my pick two mystery pack and I really really love the total moisture. I don't have any particularly opinions about how well it works, but I'm obsessed with the way it smells XD; I added it to my favourites and bye bye $38 for not actually that much product.

also when i went to add it to my favourites, I noticed this on the store front:

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/ruffian-set ruffian top/base/matte

$24 for 3 and $10 for one, all of them still 5mL.

YEESH.

Llarowe put the G&amp;G HK Girl top coat into its coming soon... way more product, way better reviews, and even cheaper with shipping. : Not sure how well BB thinks this is going to sell.


----------



## latinafeminista (Sep 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Eh, I don't get the fuss over lanolin. I would much rather have it than all the gross chemicals that are in other makeup product.

You should remember though that lanolin is just as moisturizing as Vaseline and not a bi product of something horrible for the environment. We get it when we harvest wool, Who cares if its from sheep?

totally agree!


----------



## sldb (Sep 18, 2013)

> totally agree!


 Agree! Lanolin saved my life when I was breastfeeding. It is natural and is safe if ingested. Anything that is safe for newborns is fine by me for my lips.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Sep 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sldb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *latinafeminista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

totally agree!

Agree! Lanolin saved my life when I was breastfeeding. It is natural and is safe if ingested. Anything that is safe for newborns is fine by me for my lips. 
Agree Agree! Saved my *life* when I was pumping, my baby had a long hospital stay at birth. Anyway, I don't like it on my lips just because I don't like the texture, but as I said before...it's great for dry/cracked/irritated skin patches or for cuticles.


----------



## sldb (Sep 18, 2013)

> Agree Agree! Saved my *life* when I was pumping, my baby had a long hospital stay at birth. Anyway, I don't like it on my lips just because I don't like the texture, but as I said before...it's great for dry/cracked/irritated skin patches or for cuticles.


 The cuticle idea is great. If I get some I will have to try that.


----------



## invisiblebike (Sep 18, 2013)

i won the #askmalin sweepstakes. i'm gonna get some free stuff in the mail. can't complain!


----------



## JHP07 (Sep 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *invisiblebike* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i won the #askmalin sweepstakes. i'm gonna get some free stuff in the mail. can't complain!

Congrats!


----------



## cobainrls (Sep 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I don't want to ever get it either. I can't get past the name. LOL
I don't like the stuff. I really thought I would as I love lip balms and such but its just nasty feeling and it doesn't even make my lips feel good.


----------



## jkfinl (Sep 19, 2013)

I get really really chapped lips in the winter so anything that could potentially help is welcome.


----------



## jkfinl (Sep 19, 2013)

> I don't like the stuff. I really thought I would as I love lip balms and such but its just nasty feeling and it doesn't even make my lips feel good.


 Don't dis the lambs.


> Ever since my husband told me what lanolin is I have been grossed out by it, so of course I got it in my box this month! I can't get past it, no matter how many times they purify it. :maeaeh: (sorry, I couldn't resist...)


----------



## invisiblebike (Sep 19, 2013)

I like Dr. Lipp's, but I already use Eucerin Aquaphor on my lips every night (and on my cuticles too), and I pay, like, six bucks for a 1.75 oz. I mean, versus $14.50 for a .507 ounce tube of Dr. Lipp's?


----------



## jkfinl (Sep 19, 2013)

> My Fox Hunt manicure lasted a good while before chipping. Maybe it's just me, but hedge fund has not. It has a different texture and shine to it (it feels softer on my nails more matte) and I'm wondering if that's why its chipping more quickly. I'm getting delirium in the mail soon so I'm interested to see how that compares too.


 Wow that's interesting. I just assumed they would use the same formula for all the colors.


----------



## jkfinl (Sep 19, 2013)

> I like Dr. Lipp's, but I already use Eucerin Aquaphor on my lips every night (and on my cuticles too), and I pay, like, six bucks for a 1.75 oz. I mean, versus $14.50 for a .507 ounce tube of Dr. Lipp's?


 I'm guessing the aquaphor works really well for you?


----------



## gemstone (Sep 19, 2013)

> I like Dr. Lipp's, but I already use Eucerin Aquaphor on my lips every night (and on my cuticles too), and I pay, like, six bucks for a 1.75 oz. I mean, versus $14.50 for a .507 ounce tube of Dr. Lipp's?


 Yeah that's the dumb part about dr. Lipps, is that they mark it way up for some reason. You can buy 2 oz of 100% lanolin for like 8 bucks at Walgreens and it is exactly the same.


----------



## KayEss (Sep 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yeah that's the dumb part about dr. Lipps, is that they mark it way up for some reason. You can buy 2 oz of 100% lanolin for like 8 bucks at Walgreens and it is exactly the same.

My guess is that most people don't even know that the Dr. Lipp is just lanolin. They don't say it anywhere on the main BB page, only that it's an "ultra hydrating, healing formula." In which case, their formula must be Lanolin + Lanolin = Lanolin = Dr. Lipp. But whatever, I get it. It's a marketing thing. The tube itself doesn't say anything about it being lanolin either, at least not on the front of the tube.

  I am getting this sample this month (I am on vacation so I can't actually get it for a few more days), and I am both intrigued and a little weirded out. The idea of sheep oil just freaks me out, but I'll try to not think about it when I try it. It reminds me of this episode of Dr. Oz I saw once where he recommends rubbing your fingers around your nostrils and using the oils there as a makeshift lip balm. Blech.   Being freaked out is a problem with me, though, not the product. I also don't eat eggs because the concept is just gross to me...but I will drink milk and eat meat and I'm all over jello shots. My animal product aversions make no sense, so I will try to conquer this one.


----------



## AshJs3 (Sep 19, 2013)

> While we are on the subject of polishes, the minis of the OPI sanfrancisco collection that are at Ulta now are awesome if you are in a spending mood. I have peace love and OPI on as a mani now and it is gorgeous and rock solid.


 I've been wearing Peace Love and OPI for the last 2 weeks. It's amazing! I did redo it over the weekend, but I've been so impressed. It wears like iron!


----------



## wadedl (Sep 19, 2013)

> I don't like the stuff. I really thought I would as I love lip balms and such but its just nasty feeling and it doesn't even make my lips feel good.


 I got it before and it's excellent for those times when your regular "Chapstick" is just not enough. The sugar lip treatment is the best I have tried but it does wear off a lot more quickly. My son loves the sugar but the Noya comes really close he said. He's an 11 year old boy so he wears nothing until his lips almost bleed so the Dr Lipp really helped speed up the time it took his lips to look normal.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jkfinl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Wow that's interesting. I just assumed they would use the same formula for all the colors.

Yeah it's weird, I used them both the same way, no top coat, nothing extra or fancy. But there's something about the Hedge Fund finish that feels "different." I just can't put my finger on it except maybe to describe it as matte.


----------



## jessilng (Sep 19, 2013)

> My guess is that most people don't even know that the Dr. Lipp is just lanolin. They don't say it anywhere on the main BB page, only that it's an "ultra hydrating, healing formula." In which case, their formula must be Lanolin + Lanolin = Lanolin = Dr. Lipp. But whatever, I get it. It's a marketing thing. The tube itself doesn't say anything about it being lanolin either, at least not on the front of the tube


 See, I would be upset about this because I am actually allergic to lanolin. My lips would be seriously in trouble if I applied straight lanolin to them.


----------



## JamieO (Sep 19, 2013)

For anyone who is allergic to/not cool with the lanolin, I have used Neutrogena Norwegian Formula hand cream for years, and I LOVE it. It's only $5 first of all, so it's not too expensive, and it's super concentrated so a little goes a REALLY long way. You can use it on your hands, lips, cuticles, feet, elbows, wherever, and it works better than anything else I've ever used. Just a little tip for those who want something similarly moisturizing without all the lanolin and whatnot. I actually got the Dr. Lipp and put it up for trade because I'm just that hooked on Norwegian Formula, and I'm doubt I'll like it enough to pay full-price to buy it when it's so much more expensive that the Neutrogena.


----------



## bluemustang (Sep 19, 2013)

> Yeah it's weird, I used them both the same way, no top coat, nothing extra or fancy. But there's something about the Hedge Fund finish that feels "different." I just can't put my finger on it except maybe to describe it as matte.


 I don't think it's full on matte but its pretty darn close.. I used seche vite as a top coat and its shiny now but still has a slight.. Haze.. To it. I'm on day 4 (or is it 5? hmmm) and only have tip wear and two tiny chips by the tip. I have very cool undertones and was shocked that I can wear this green and not look sick, I usually can't do greens. I really like it! I am dying to try the purple..


----------



## meaganola (Sep 19, 2013)

> Yeah it's weird, I used them both the same way, no top coat, nothing extra or fancy. But there's something about the Hedge Fund finish that feels "different." I just can't put my finger on it except maybe to describe it as matte.


 It reminds me of a few Zoyas I have but can't recall the names of at the moment. I tend to think of the finish as "stone" for some reason.


----------



## bluemustang (Sep 19, 2013)

> proof that sampling even foil packets works: I got the benefit total moisture / it's potent / emulsions foil packets as my pick two mystery pack and I really really love the total moisture. I don't have any particularly opinions about how well it works, but I'm obsessed with the way it smells XD; I added it to my favourites and bye bye $38 for not actually that much product. also when i went to add it to my favourites, I noticed this on the store front: http://www.birchbox.com/shop/ruffian-setÂ ruffian top/base/matte $24 for 3 and $10 for one, all of them still 5mL. YEESH. Llarowe put the G&amp;G HK Girl top coat into its coming soon... way more product, way better reviews, and even cheaper with shipping. : Not sure how well BB thinks this is going to sell.


 I got some benefit samples back in the spring, it was probably the same thing.. I ended up buying this to make sure my skin did ok with it and bonus, it's a free shipping item! http://www.birchbox.com/shop/benefit-b-right-radiant-skincare-kit I don't usually like heavily scented products but I really like these. The Triple Immulsion day moisturizer is my new favorite. I feel like I have to use more of it than a regular moisturizer, it soaks in so quickly, but my combo/oily t-zone LOVES it and it doesn't make me break out. It pained me to pay full price so I waited for a code and points to buy it lol


----------



## invisiblebike (Sep 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jkfinl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm guessing the aquaphor works really well for you?
oh yeah, it's amazing. my lips are softer than ever.


----------



## QueenJane (Sep 19, 2013)

has anyone used the Jouer Matte Moisture Tint?  I generally don't wear a foundation, but want something to just even it out.


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 19, 2013)

Second box. Will try the skincare and give the perfume away at work to a perfume junkie. I don't like it when birchbox picks out my perfume. I like to pick out my own and I've yet to like one in my two yrs as a member. Will try polish after I get sick of delirium.


----------



## rigs32 (Sep 19, 2013)

So, Birchbox is apparently out of the nail polish, so I get a credit to the store rather than the product.  But I can't actually buy the product in the store because they are out so I guess I just have to wait until there's something I want in the store.

I *hate* this method of fixing the problem because I then need to pay shipping on the item I want or limit myself to the free shipping items.  I already paid you for my box and you couldn't at least put a replacement product in the box?  A note of explanation?  It wasn't a mistake, you *knew* you'd run out.  I wonder if they bank on people not complaining or saying anything. It's not my fault if you have X number of subscribers but only X - Y number of your featured product for the month.


----------



## AgathaLaupin (Sep 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Being freaked out is a problem with me, though, not the product. I also don't eat eggs because the concept is just gross to me...but I will drink milk and eat meat and I'm all over jello shots. My animal product aversions make no sense, so I will try to conquer this one.

Yes! It's totally me and not the product. I love natural products (and sheep) etc etc so I kind of wish I wasn't grossed out by lanolin, but there are some things that just inexplicably freak me out. I think my husband really planted the seed on this one because he claims my Burt's Bees foot cream that has lanolin "smells like sheep" and I knew there was something about it I really didn't like so that was that on lanolin for me. If other people like it, that's great, enjoy! (Also: I love that you said that about eggs because I have a hard time with them too!)


----------



## barbyechick (Sep 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rigs32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So, Birchbox is apparently out of the nail polish, so I get a credit to the store rather than the product.  But I can't actually buy the product in the store because they are out so I guess I just have to wait until there's something I want in the store.

I *hate* this method of fixing the problem because I then need to pay shipping on the item I want or limit myself to the free shipping items.  I already paid you for my box and you couldn't at least put a replacement product in the box?  A note of explanation?  It wasn't a mistake, you *knew* you'd run out.  I wonder if they bank on people not complaining or saying anything. It's not my fault if you have X number of subscribers but only X - Y number of your featured product for the month.

Totally true, I noticed last month when a lot of people didn't get the eyeshadow quad and the responses came that they just ran out - um what stopped you from adding a note "sorry but here's a replacement of a diff product you may like"? They obviously knew as they were sending them out that a number of boxes were incomplete and did nothing? It just comes out looking like they are hoping you don't notice - and that doesn't feel good when you do notice as a customer.


----------



## normajean2008 (Sep 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rigs32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So, Birchbox is apparently out of the nail polish, so I get a credit to the store rather than the product.  But I can't actually buy the product in the store because they are out so I guess I just have to wait until there's something I want in the store.

I *hate* this method of fixing the problem because I then need to pay shipping on the item I want or limit myself to the free shipping items.  I already paid you for my box and you couldn't at least put a replacement product in the box?  A note of explanation?  It wasn't a mistake, you *knew* you'd run out.  I wonder if they bank on people not complaining or saying anything. It's not my fault if you have X number of subscribers but only X - Y number of your featured product for the month.

If they gave you 100 points, just look through the Birchbox promo code thread, they list a free shipping code good for any size order.  100 points will cover the cost of the product.  (if that is what they gave you).  On my computer it shows all three single polishes still in stock.


----------



## Ashitude (Sep 19, 2013)

I used the 3 year code to buy the Ahava hand cream. I have only used it once, but wow I really like it! My pick 2 was the bobby pins (blue) they had in the boxes a couple months ago and that box of little nail files. Not thrilled about that.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (Sep 19, 2013)

That would be a very dreamy pick two of myself! I'm a sucker for those tiny nail file boxes and the bobby pins. I should go check the trade threads if anyone is looking to give those up lol.



> I used the 3 year code to buy the Ahava hand cream. I have only used it once, but wow I really like it! My pick 2 was the bobby pins (blue) they had in the boxes a couple months ago and that box of little nail files. Not thrilled about that.


----------



## sabinebyrne (Sep 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

  I am getting this sample this month (I am on vacation so I can't actually get it for a few more days), and I am both intrigued and a little weirded out. The idea of sheep oil just freaks me out, but I'll try to not think about it when I try it. *It reminds me of this episode of Dr. Oz I saw once where he recommends rubbing your fingers around your nostrils and using the oils there as a makeshift lip balm. Blech.*    
hahahahaha... what??? I had to read this twice. That is bonkers.


----------



## Moonittude (Sep 19, 2013)

I just ordered the Wrap Up from the birchbox store on my alt account for $2.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Weird how they sent out the "half up" in boxes, my research revealed that the half up is only for short or fine hair. I love the expensive face cream sample more than I was expecting to. It's bigger than I expected, and perfect for my purse. Between that, the blueberry wipes, and sugarbomb, this box was a straight up cosmetics restock for my purse. Yes to CC Cream is weird, though. It has a watery texture, little coverage, and smells funny.


----------



## lexxies22 (Sep 19, 2013)

Hedge Fund by Ruffian. OPI is that multi-shimmer gold but it had no name due to a tiny bottle like this. The OPI bottle was part of MUPPETS' collection.


----------



## TracyT (Sep 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hedge Fund by Ruffian. OPI is that multi-shimmer gold but it had no name due to a tiny bottle like this. The OPI bottle was part of MUPPETS' collection. 









Love it! Did you enter it in the Ruffian Manicure contest? I saw a lot of entries but not all of them were getting voted on.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TracyT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Love it! Did you enter it in the Ruffian Manicure contest? I saw a lot of entries but not all of them were getting voted on.

lol I'm pouty because I don't like the rules of that. ): Popularity contests always make me sadface because I'm not popular on FB so I'm never going to win. I'd be much happier if it were the staff judging or if they did random drawing....


----------



## Ashitude (Sep 19, 2013)

> That would be a very dreamy pick two of myself! I'm a sucker for those tiny nail file boxes and the bobby pins. I should go check the trade threads if anyone is looking to give those up lol.


 Lol I would have liked it more if had not purchased 2 full packs of the bobby pins and gabbed several boxes of the same boards at Big lots for a buck.


----------



## casualconcern (Sep 19, 2013)

Yuck! lol
 
Quote: Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I am getting this sample this month (I am on vacation so I can't actually get it for a few more days), and I am both intrigued and a little weirded out. The idea of sheep oil just freaks me out, but I'll try to not think about it when I try it. It reminds me of this episode of Dr. Oz I saw once where he recommends rubbing your fingers around your nostrils and using the oils there as a makeshift lip balm. Blech.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rigs32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So, Birchbox is apparently out of the nail polish, so I get a credit to the store rather than the product.  But I can't actually buy the product in the store because they are out so I guess I just have to wait until there's something I want in the store.

I *hate* this method of fixing the problem because I then need to pay shipping on the item I want or limit myself to the free shipping items.  I already paid you for my box and you couldn't at least put a replacement product in the box?  A note of explanation?  It wasn't a mistake, you *knew* you'd run out.  I wonder if they bank on people not complaining or saying anything. It's not my fault if you have X number of subscribers but only X - Y number of your featured product for the month.

It's really easy to get free shipping. I've been ordering from their store for like 2 years and have never had to pay shipping. Not once. I'm going to assume your credit was 100 points, in which case you literally got 10 free dollars, they basically comped you the box.

Idk, if they put a replacement item in the box, people would probably complain about that too.


----------



## easybreezy (Sep 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rigs32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So, Birchbox is apparently out of the nail polish, so I get a credit to the store rather than the product.  But I can't actually buy the product in the store because they are out so I guess I just have to wait until there's something I want in the store.

I *hate* this method of fixing the problem because I then need to pay shipping on the item I want or limit myself to the free shipping items.  I already paid you for my box and you couldn't at least put a replacement product in the box?  A note of explanation?  It wasn't a mistake, you *knew* you'd run out.  I wonder if they bank on people not complaining or saying anything. It's not my fault if you have X number of subscribers but only X - Y number of your featured product for the month.

That sounds like a great deal to me!  Now you can pick the Ruffian color you want (looks like they are all in stock), including from the Classics collection, and they ship free this month.  Or you can get something else that you want and use the "bbshop" code for free shipping.

I'm kind of curious about the black Ruffian polish.  I wonder if the formula is as good as the Fox Hunt, or if it is more like the Hedge Fund.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *WVFashion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got box # 37, which had my third version of a Coola moisturizer, Racinne's 'Ultimate Youth Power Eye Serum,' Juice Beauty's Green Apple Peel for sensitive skin, Benefit's Sugarbomb gloss, and the the purple Ruffian polish. The Sugarbomb gloss is a big MEH for me. All this gloss does is give my lips a slight sheen and tastes bad. However, it does seem to moisturize them pretty well. I am o-v-e-r Juice Beauty, though. It seems like every other month I get yet another Juice Beauty sample. I have yet to get a sample from Juice that actually does what it says. When I had my profile set to acne-prone I got the Juice Beauty acne wash that smells like rotten apples three different times.

I have a deep love for purple polishes, so when I saw that I was most likely getting the purple Ruffian polish I was worried it would be a dupe of something I already have. In the pictures it looked to be pretty close to Nars' Purple Rain. However, it's really different:





The picture isn't the best but I had to show how unique Delirium really is. I really can't think of anything that comes close to it so now I'm really considering getting the other two polishes if they're going to be anywhere as unique as Delirium.

Welcome! Delirium is really pretty!


----------



## easybreezy (Sep 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Pretty!


----------



## rigs32 (Sep 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *easybreezy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
That sounds like a great deal to me!  Now you can pick the Ruffian color you want (looks like they are all in stock), including from the Classics collection, and they ship free this month.  Or you can get something else that you want and use the "bbshop" code for free shipping.

I didn't realize that Birchbox usually has free shipping codes.  I left sample society over a similar issue and they didn't.

And I see that the individual colors are now in stock, but they were not when I first checked after getting the email about the points vs. product replacement.

I agree that it's nice I can now choose my color, but I still don't like the idea that it's up to me to point out I didn't get something when the response from bb was clearly that they knew they ran out.


----------



## Moonittude (Sep 19, 2013)

FYI Any product from a brand that sampled this month, comes with free shipping for now. You don't need to use any code. So, if you know which color you want, you can get it for completely free, by using your points. I love how they do that. It makes it so easy to get free shipping.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

FYI Any product from a brand that sampled this month, comes with free shipping for now. You don't need to use any code. So, if you know which color you want, you can get it for completely free, by using your points. I love how they do that. It makes it so easy to get free shipping.

yup, got delirium with 100 points and got free shipping! and it only took a few days to get in the mail too.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 19, 2013)

For anyone who was wondering: i just got delirium in the mail and the finish is shiny like fox hunt, not matte like hedge fund. It's even more striking in person, kind of like an electric violet. Also less opaque than the other two polishes. I felt comfortable using 1 coat with fox hunt and hedge fund, but this definitely needed two to solid it out


----------



## Jeaniney (Sep 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For anyone who was wondering: i just got delirium in the mail and the finish is shiny like fox hunt, not matte like hedge fund. It's even more striking in person, kind of like an electric violet. Also less opaque than the other two polishes. I felt comfortable using 1 coat with fox hunt and hedge fund, but this definitely needed two to solid it out

Thanks for the comparison!


----------



## lexxies22 (Sep 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
lol I'm pouty because I don't like the rules of that. ): Popularity contests always make me sadface because I'm not popular on FB so I'm never going to win. I'd be much happier if it were the staff judging or if they did random drawing....

I wasn't aware of the contest. Birchbox contacted me on that. I agree with Kyuu; it's a popularity contest; forget it. I'd stick to if they would do drawings. It's fair that way.


----------



## Kristen121 (Sep 19, 2013)

Got my second box today! I'm pleased with it. Ive been wanting to try the Beauty Protector S&amp;C and the Dr. Lipp. I just used uo my sample of the Green Apple Peel I got in my other acct last month and i loved it, so im happy to have another sample. The polish in Fix Hunt is a dupe for me, but i like the color so I don't mind.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I wasn't aware of the contest. Birchbox contacted me on that. I agree with Kyuu; it's a popularity contest; forget it. I'd stick to if they would do drawings. It's fair that way.

there's a second and third place that are randomly selected from the entries. and the prizes for thsoe are also ruffian jewelry and polish.


----------



## Moonittude (Sep 19, 2013)

> there's a second and third place that are randomly selected from the entries. and the prizes for thsoe are also ruffian jewelry and polish.


Ohhhh, I didn't know that! Now, I want to enter.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Ohhhh, I didn't know that! Now, I want to enter.
dooooo it! i was getting friends and family to vote every day and got up in to like the top 7 or 8 lol but i figured there was no way i could catch up with #1 since their votes jump up more and more every day, too busy to keep trying so i'm going to cross my fingers for second or third place hahaah.


----------



## CourtneyB (Sep 19, 2013)

Teehee, as a user I can attest that those "Like to Vote" contest stink, but as a social media manager we use them all the time. It gets more people on the page and makes them more likely to follow. XD

Good luck, ladies!


----------



## JennG315 (Sep 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hedge Fund by Ruffian. OPI is that multi-shimmer gold but it had no name due to a tiny bottle like this. The OPI bottle was part of MUPPETS' collection. 








 I love your design! Soo pretty. I will definitely give this a try with my Hedge Fund.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Sep 20, 2013)

> has anyone used the Jouer Matte Moisture Tint?Â  I generally don't wear a foundation, but want something to just even it out.


 I used it and LOVE IT!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I went to the Birchbox Local event and it was pretty awesome. They had people from Incoco there and I was done with my manicure a lot more quickly than I expected. I picked the Total Bombshell pattern (pic from their website, as my nails are all broken and short and I will not subject you to them):





The colors are amazing and it's way more glittery than the pic shows, but they're already showing wear on the tips of my fingers. I've already bought another package from their website, though. I love the colors _that much_ and I can't wait to see what it will look like when my nails are more gown out.

I picked the build your own Birchbox option and got:

DDF eye cream

Mally cream eyeshadow in Smoky Quartz

Juice Beauty lip gloss in Guava

Yes to Grapefruit CC cream

Color Club nail polish in Apollo Star

I will literally use every single thing I put in this box and I am so happy Birchbox does events like this. I hope the do so more often. And in that location (Chelsea Market), too. I went to dinner with my girlfriends at Giovanni Rana afterward and OMG the chocolate hazelnut ravioli is the best thing in the entire world. I had a crappy week and yesterday more than made up for it.

Love that pattern!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Emsmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi, I'm new to this thread. It's my third month of Birchbox.

In order to review products, is there supposed to be a button next to a list of products that says "review?" Mine only has buttons that say "buy."

Thanks

Welcome!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dotybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



Just got back from the BB pop-up shop in NYC. Super fun! For my box, I picked:
- Folle de Joie sample (super excited to try this since I never got one sent to me- I see why everyone loves it!)
- Maelin + Goetz b5 vitamin moisturizer
- Origins "Modern Friction" microdermabrasion
- DDF protective eye cream
- Number 4 mighty hair spray

I really wanted to try the Mally eye shadow stick but they didn't have them when I went. Oh well- I am super excited for the stuff I got. If only every box could be like this!

Oh- Hayley was there, which I thought was really cool. She was talking to a couple of women about the Amika spray and how she uses it. I like that BB really makes an effort to reach out to their customers.

That's a great box!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got my box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Delirium looks much prettier in person than I expected, so I think I'm going to keep it after all.

With flash:





No flash:




That color looks great on you!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Sep 20, 2013)

Oh my goodness, I've been using the nipple balm on my cuticles like ya'll have been talking about and WOOOOOW, it really does amazing things for them! What I really love about it is that it doesn't wipe off immediately like some cuticle creams do, it stays on for a bit, really gets down into the skin and seriously softens them up. I really didn't like it that much for my lips but I'll DEFINITELY be purchasing it for my poor unloved cuticles! lol


----------



## SenoritaJ (Sep 20, 2013)

did anyone here purchase the head of the class box? I'd like to know what the length and width of the pouch included is. If anyone is kind enough to tell me I'd appreciate it!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh my goodness, I've been using the nipple balm on my cuticles like ya'll have been talking about and WOOOOOW, it really does amazing things for them! What I really love about it is that it doesn't wipe off immediately like some cuticle creams do, it stays on for a bit, really gets down into the skin and seriously softens them up. I really didn't like it that much for my lips but I'll DEFINITELY be purchasing it for my poor unloved cuticles! lol

I might use this on my cuticles since I got a dupe of it in my second box account. I'm sooooo bad at taking care of my cuticles.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CourtneyB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got back from the Birchbox Local event - it was very cool. I had an appointment already, so I walked right up and got a makeover from a very lovely MuA with theBalm. She made me want to buy quite a few things when I get my next paycheck.

Having an appointment also means I'd already paid my 15 dollars online, so I got my box pretty fast without having the wait in line. I was really impressed with the sample wall. I was worried that because I went on the second to last day they'd be out of everything good. (I was originally booked for yesterday, but rescheduled because we got to bring our adopted rabbit home during my appointment!)

This is the box I ended up filling:





In case you can't see, I grabbed a full-sized bottle of Marcelle Gentle Makeup Remover, DevaCurl Flexible-Hold Hair spray (their travel size, which they sell for about 9 dollars), a full-sized bottle of Yes To Grapefruit CC Cream, a Beauty Blender (of course) and Stila's Stay All Day Liquid Lipstick in Beso.

I love living in NYC for these things. The ladies were lovely and it was fun to be treated.
That's a great box!


----------



## lexxies22 (Sep 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TracyT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Love it! Did you enter it in the Ruffian Manicure contest? I saw a lot of entries but not all of them were getting voted on.



 Thank you. They contacted me a few times but I'm not sure if they (Ruffian) did the same for everyone? 

Quote: Originally Posted by *easybreezy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Pretty!




 Thank you

Quote: Originally Posted by *JennG315* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   I love your design! Soo pretty. I will definitely give this a try with my Hedge Fund. 







 THank you!

I'm thinking about redoing it today and do the opposite and maybe smaller crescent moon with lines on edge. I just remembered that I had other color to work it that it's hard to remember which color I have without going thru the box of nail polishes!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *BonnieBBon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hi everybody!!! I missed everyone sooo much. It was surprising how much



I got in a stinkin car accident &amp; was in the hospital for a few days but I got to come home day before yesterday .... I think. The meds Im on are keeping me so foggy Im not really sure when :/ My BB was here when I got home &amp; I fully received the " punishment" box lol oh well. Hey tho has anyone heard from TiffanyLA? I keep wondering about her &amp; hoping she got back to the U.S. safely. I'd be super grateful if anybody knows!

 Welcome back! Sorry to hear that, hope you are feeling better.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jpark107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *dotybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



Just got back from the BB pop-up shop in NYC. Super fun! For my box, I picked:
- Folle de Joie sample (super excited to try this since I never got one sent to me- I see why everyone loves it!)
- Maelin + Goetz b5 vitamin moisturizer
- Origins "Modern Friction" microdermabrasion
- DDF protective eye cream
- Number 4 mighty hair spray

I really wanted to try the Mally eye shadow stick but they didn't have them when I went. Oh well- I am super excited for the stuff I got. If only every box could be like this!

Oh- Hayley was there, which I thought was really cool. She was talking to a couple of women about the Amika spray and how she uses it. I like that BB really makes an effort to reach out to their customers.


Quote: Originally Posted by *CourtneyB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got back from the Birchbox Local event - it was very cool. I had an appointment already, so I walked right up and got a makeover from a very lovely MuA with theBalm. She made me want to buy quite a few things when I get my next paycheck.

Having an appointment also means I'd already paid my 15 dollars online, so I got my box pretty fast without having the wait in line. I was really impressed with the sample wall. I was worried that because I went on the second to last day they'd be out of everything good. (I was originally booked for yesterday, but rescheduled because we got to bring our adopted rabbit home during my appointment!)

This is the box I ended up filling:





In case you can't see, I grabbed a full-sized bottle of Marcelle Gentle Makeup Remover, DevaCurl Flexible-Hold Hair spray (their travel size, which they sell for about 9 dollars), a full-sized bottle of Yes To Grapefruit CC Cream, a Beauty Blender (of course) and Stila's Stay All Day Liquid Lipstick in Beso.

I love living in NYC for these things. The ladies were lovely and it was fun to be treated.

Nice hauls!

I'll admit that I went to Birchbox Local more than once.



 Also, I live near one of the hubs of New York Fashion Week, so I happened to come across a couple other events. Here's my entire *free* haul from NY Fashion Week:






Wow that's amazing!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *BonnieBBon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hi everybody!!! I missed everyone sooo much. It was surprising how much




I got in a stinkin car accident &amp; was in the hospital for a few days but I got to come home day before yesterday .... I think. The meds Im on are keeping me so foggy Im not really sure when :/ My BB was here when I got home &amp; I fully received the " punishment" box lol oh well. Hey tho has anyone heard from TiffanyLA? I keep wondering about her &amp; hoping she got back to the U.S. safely. I'd be super grateful if anybody knows!

I just flew in to the states last night! You (and all of the rest of these fabulous ladies) are so sweet to have kept me in your thoughts




Yay you're back home!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
guuurrrlll lol perfectly normal.

I have a pair of jessica simpson 5" heels that go perfectly with this beautiful party dress I have from modcloth. Like literally the same berry colour. I haven't had the chance to rock it  yet, but when I do I am going to be queen of the ball 





omg those sound so nice &lt;3_&lt;3

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yay Tiffany!  So glad you're back safe!  Bonnie, oh no!  I'm so sorry to hear you got into a car accident!  Especially one that kept you in the hospital!  I hope you're recovering well and heal quickly.  What was in your "punishment box"?  Maybe some items you can trade?

I did the EXACT. SAME. THING. today... same color, and used the 100 points I had on the second account (that I started JUST last month to get a second Ruffian polish, and then OF COURSE I had to have the third one!)  I blame sabinebyrne... I was OK with not getting Delirium until I saw her fantabulous mani.  Then I lost my head.

I also blame being on a low-buy this month, I saw that I could get something for free (and nail polishes are on my "allowed" list) and totally got grabby hands.

BTW, just looked up that dress and it's ADORABLE!!! You are going to rock it!  (and now I need that navy trench coat... sigh).
At first I was like nahhh I won't want purple, it doesn't look that unique. After seeing everyones pictures I HAD to have it. I justify it by telling myself I didn't splurge on Zoya's collection this year (I was really disappointed by it). And aren't the trenches so good!!!! I'm also in love with the tuxedo blazer. Also after putting the dress on when I got home I HAVE to post this picture. This seriously might be Target's best collab.





Quote: Originally Posted by *TheNewMrsRivers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Ah! I'm so ashamed I forgot to go today!

I'm so sorry Target.

If you live in a smaller town, your Target might still have items! Also the website has a lot on there still (it was mostly purses that sold out). Surprisingly everything ran close to true to size. I got a dress, blouse, skirt, and scarf, and I'm literally fighting myself not to order a few things online that my store didn't have (my store had a pretty dinky supply).


That dress looks incredible on you! I agree that was an amazing collection I got 4 purses and a sweater. Target blocked their site overseas the day of the launch so I couldn't order anything. I have an amazing little brother that went to his Target when they opened and got me what I wanted. The site was working again for me the next day but by that time everything I wanted was gone.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  and now i try out hedge fund! it kind of has this weird matte finish to it, so my friend gave it to me. i didn't see it when she told me that, but now that i'm wearing it in bright light, i totally get what she is saying. i personally love it though, definitely a "vintage" looking polish.





That's the color I'm getting, looks great!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oh delirium, I'm in love with thee! My favorite nail polish from birchbox ever. Move over color club! I'm throwing up my sorority sign in this pic lol





I need that purple!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JLove1209* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  First box should be on the 19th! So excited!
Welcome!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *invisiblebike* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i won the #askmalin sweepstakes. i'm gonna get some free stuff in the mail. can't complain!

Congrats!


----------



## normajean2008 (Sep 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *SenoritaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  did anyone here purchase the head of the class box? I'd like to know what the length and width of the pouch included is. If anyone is kind enough to tell me I'd appreciate it!

I did.  It is 8 inches long (left to right), and 4 inches top to bottom.  Everything in the box is great (except I gave away the sequins and pink nail polish). The pink notebook in it is 4 inches wide and about 5-6 inches long approx. Fits inside the bag.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lexxies22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hedge Fund by Ruffian. OPI is that multi-shimmer gold but it had no name due to a tiny bottle like this. The OPI bottle was part of MUPPETS' collection.









love it


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 20, 2013)

for those of you who were fans of the stila stay all day liquid lipstick, i just busted out mine in the shade "Fiery" for the first time in a while, and i forgot how much i love this shade. it was like falling in love all over again, i got it on sale on some random website, i would love to be able to find more since i'm too cheap to pay $22! haha (or birchbox could always send out more samples, hint hint)


----------



## CheshireCookie (Sep 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  for those of you who were fans of the stila stay all day liquid lipstick, i just busted out mine in the shade "Fiery" for the first time in a while, and i forgot how much i love this shade. it was like falling in love all over again, i got it on sale on some random website, i would love to be able to find more since i'm too cheap to pay $22! haha (or birchbox could always send out more samples, hint hint)





That IS fierce!!!!!! Love it!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 21, 2013)

> That IS fierce!!!!!! Love it!


 Thank you :3 I really want to find it in another deep, sultry color. I realized today I too many light pinks and coral lipsticks/stains and not a lot of deep colors. I'm looking at the stila in Aria right now.


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 21, 2013)

> Thank you :3 I really want to find it in another deep, sultry color. I realized today I too many light pinks and coral lipsticks/stains and not a lot of deep colors. I'm looking at the stila in Aria right now.


 I don't have aria but I have a deep color on. It's called amore.


----------



## barbyechick (Sep 21, 2013)

> I don't have aria but I have a deep color on. It's called amore.


 Oh gosh tell me that's the camera flash and that you don't radiate a glow all the time lol, I'll be less jealous


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 21, 2013)

> Oh gosh tell me that's the camera flash and that you don't radiate a glow all the time lol, I'll be less jealous


 Yup it's a flash but the lip color was the only thing I wore.


----------



## vjf1979 (Sep 21, 2013)

So, I just signed up for a second box, because I have been so happy with birchbox. I just looked at the contents of my second box and I got the ruffian polish in delerium. Which is the same color I got in my first box! I wonder of they waited and held back most of the purple for later boxes? Only asking because I know it was a bit hard to find before! Oh well, guess I will have two if someone doesn't want to trade!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I don't have aria but I have a deep color on. It's called amore.

 
I started looking at that one too! It looks gorgeous on you. I don't have any colors like those two and I think they would be perfect for fall/winter.


----------



## vjf1979 (Sep 21, 2013)

> I started looking at that one too! It looks gorgeous on you. I don't have any colors like those two and I think they would be perfect for fall/winter.


How would you compare fiery to beso? I adore the beso and that lipstick formulation, but not sure if I should get fiery if they are extremely similar.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *vjf1979* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


How would you compare fiery to beso? I adore the beso and that lipstick formulation, but not sure if I should get fiery if they are extremely similar.

they're similar on the face becuase they're both red, but if you're in to having a variety of reds i think its worth it, because fiery is definitely more of a deeper red. i think beso is more of a true red, where as fiery definitely has the blue undertones. i absolutely adore it and i think it's super flattering on fair skin tones.


----------



## elizabethrose (Sep 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *vjf1979* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So, I just signed up for a second box, because I have been so happy with birchbox. I just looked at the contents of my second box and I got the ruffian polish in delerium. Which is the same color I got in my first box! I wonder of they waited and held back most of the purple for later boxes? Only asking because I know it was a bit hard to find before! Oh well, guess I will have two if someone doesn't want to trade!

My second September box just showed up too- also geting Delirium.  I got Hedge Fund the first time around, and Delirium looks beautiful, but I really wanted Fox Hunt!  I love a good orangey red.  My mom got Fox Hunt though and was looking for something different, so I might send her Hedge Fund for Fox Hunt!  I need to suspend this second account though or else I'll get three Birch boxes every month.. at least for two more months!  Anyone have any more creative ideas for what to do with the boxes?  They're so great I don't want to just toss them but I'm running out of things to use them for!

  Also, excited about this second box, only one item is a duplicate item- the Voesh pedicure thing.  Can definitely deal with that.  I am getting a Benefit lip gloss, but I won the Ipsy Lashbash so I don't really need it! I also got the Curl Keeper Serum and the Caudalie hand cream- I really wanted the Caudalie hand cream so that's a definite plus!


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I started looking at that one too! It looks gorgeous on you. I don't have any colors like those two and I think they would be perfect for fall/winter.
thank you! yes as soon as fall rolls around i stock up on clothes and makeup in the colors oxblood or burgundy, lol


----------



## JC327 (Sep 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  for those of you who were fans of the stila stay all day liquid lipstick, i just busted out mine in the shade "Fiery" for the first time in a while, and i forgot how much i love this shade. it was like falling in love all over again, i got it on sale on some random website, i would love to be able to find more since i'm too cheap to pay $22! haha (or birchbox could always send out more samples, hint hint)





Love how that color looks on you!


----------



## JC327 (Sep 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Thank you :3
I really want to find it in another deep, sultry color. I realized today I too many light pinks and coral lipsticks/stains and not a lot of deep colors. I'm looking at the stila in Aria right now.

I don't have aria but I have a deep color on. It's called amore.





Looks great!


----------



## thebeverley3 (Sep 21, 2013)

Signed up for a second box and the contents just showed up today. Getting another Fox Hunt polish. Love my first one, but wanted to try the purple one. I do I go about trading? I have never done it before. Thanks in advance.


----------



## sabinebyrne (Sep 21, 2013)

Are you guys signing up for the second boxes now? I was considering doing that but I wasn;t sure if I'd still get the Set box at this stage...


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *thebeverley3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Signed up for a second box and the contents just showed up today. Getting another Fox Hunt polish. Love my first one, but wanted to try the purple one. I do I go about trading? I have never done it before. Thanks in advance.

Join this group:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/groups/show/37/subscription-box-swaps-talk-beta

Then join this thread and list what you have for trade and what you would like to trade for. 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/137712/birchbox-swap-september-2013

Or you can peruse other people's listings to see if you find a match and PM them with an offer.


----------



## MissTrix (Sep 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sabinebyrne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Are you guys signing up for the second boxes now? I was considering doing that but I wasn;t sure if I'd still get the Set box at this stage...

It's too late to get the September box. The cutoff date was the 16th.


----------



## thebeverley3 (Sep 21, 2013)

> Join this group: https://www.makeuptalk.com/groups/show/37/subscription-box-swaps-talk-beta Then join this thread and list what you have for trade and what you would like to trade for.Â  https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/137712/birchbox-swap-september-2013 Or you can peruse other people's listings to see if you find a match and PM them with an offer.Â :icon_bigg Â


 Thank you!!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Love how that color looks on you!

Thanks! :3


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *thebeverley3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Signed up for a second box and the contents just showed up today. Getting another Fox Hunt polish. Love my first one, but wanted to try the purple one. I do I go about trading? I have never done it before. Thanks in advance.

Good luck with finding a purple! I think it was the least sent out one (i know i haven't seen many for trade). I ended up biting the bullet and using points to order one, and I honestly have no regrets, stunning and the formula is wonderful.


----------



## thebeverley3 (Sep 21, 2013)

> Good luck with finding a purple! I think it was the least sent out one (i know i haven't seen many for trade). I ended up biting the bullet and using points to order one, and I honestly have no regrets, stunning and the formula is wonderful.


 I figured I would give it a shot and posted on the swap list. If not, I will just keep the Fox Hunt for when my first one runs out. It is a pretty color and I love the formula.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 21, 2013)

I received my 3 year promo order today. They actually sent me a pen for my pick two. I'm kinda bummed about it. Was hoping for something new to try. The second item for my pick two was the wei buffing bead that i already got in my august box.


----------



## tnorth1852 (Sep 21, 2013)

I just saw the box contents of the birchbox I signed up for on the 16th -- It's my third. I think I have a MAJOR problem. Either way... Everything is new to me product!! Yay!! And I have successfully managed to get all three polish colors. WIN! Annnndddd... I prayed to the BB gods to get some of that Dr. Lipp. The mister has a patch of eczema and it's going to make a fabulous stocking stuffer thanks to you fabulous ladies!


----------



## sabinebyrne (Sep 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
It's too late to get the September box. The cutoff date was the 16th.

Booo-urns! I'm glad I asked!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *vjf1979* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So, I just signed up for a second box, because I have been so happy with birchbox. I just looked at the contents of my second box and I got the ruffian polish in delerium. Which is the same color I got in my first box! I wonder of they waited and held back most of the purple for later boxes? Only asking because I know it was a bit hard to find before! Oh well, guess I will have two if someone doesn't want to trade!
 I have had 2 boxes for the last  year too. I have never got a single same box which has been awesome. I love birchbox I am really happy with the items I get only that sometimes they are to small that I cannot tell if I really like them


----------



## KayEss (Sep 22, 2013)

FINALLY got my September box (I have been on vacation). My Davines spray leaked like a lot of people's did (the lid was completely off when it arrived), but I don't think I am going to complain. The bottle is still mostly full and it didn't ruin anything inside the box. Happy to see the Hedgefund is even more gorgeous than it is online. Definitely golder than I was expecting, but in a good way!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  FINALLY got my September box (I have been on vacation). My Davines spray leaked like a lot of people's did (the lid was completely off when it arrived), but I don't think I am going to complain. The bottle is still mostly full and it didn't ruin anything inside the box. Happy to see the Hedgefund is even more gorgeous than it is online. Definitely golder than I was expecting, but in a good way!

I may squander 100 points and get Hedge Fund. That's the one I wanted from the beginning and the only one I didn't get! LOL It looks really unusual, which is what I like!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Sep 23, 2013)

> > Â  FINALLY got my September box (I have been on vacation). My Davines spray leaked like a lot of people's did (the lid was completely off when it arrived), but I don't think I am going to complain. The bottle is still mostly full and it didn't ruin anything inside the box. Happy to see the Hedgefund is even more gorgeous than it is online. Definitely golder than I was expecting, but in a good way!
> 
> 
> I may squander 100 points and get Hedge Fund. That's the one I wanted from the beginning and the only one I didn't get! LOL It looks really unusual, which is what I like!


 I have 75 points because I forgot to review my August box. I was sure I'd done it. Not that I could have done the reviews if I remembered. I didn't have access to Internet except on my phone between August 15 and September 12. I was so planning to use 100 points on one of the polishes when I found out they had Ruffian in the boxes this month. Now I'm just going to spend $10 on Delirium.


----------



## Moonittude (Sep 23, 2013)

Any opinions on the sea salt spray, from those who were able to test it out?


----------



## sldb (Sep 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I may squander 100 points and get Hedge Fund. That's the one I wanted from the beginning and the only one I didn't get! LOL It looks really unusual, which is what I like!

Hedge Fund is my favorite! Really beautiful and unusual. I ended up getting Delirium and Fox Hunt on ebay so I have the full "crowd sourced" collection. I like all of the colors, but imo Hedge Fund is the only unique color in that collection.


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I have 75 points because I forgot to review my August box. I was sure I'd done it. Not that I could have done the reviews if I remembered. I didn't have access to Internet except on my phone between August 15 and September 12. I was so planning to use 100 points on one of the polishes when I found out they had Ruffian in the boxes this month. Now I'm just going to spend $10 on Delirium.

Oh man, that's terrible! When I first started getting BB (22 months ago) I didn't know about the points for reviews for probably the first six months. When I think about the points I could have had it makes me want to cry!


----------



## ButterflyGrl (Sep 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sldb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Hedge Fund is my favorite! Really beautiful and unusual. I ended up getting Delirium and Fox Hunt on ebay so I have the full "crowd sourced" collection. I like all of the colors, but imo Hedge Fund is the only unique color in that collection.

That's what I'm thinking when I see it online. It looks to be the most unusual. I have enough polish that when I buy any I really have to make sure it is unusual to my collection. I'm sure lots of people have that same problem. I got Fox Hunt in my first box and Delirium is on its way now in my second box. So I need Hedge Fund to complete the set. I just may have go do that now.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 23, 2013)

&gt;.&lt; I have 76 points on my second account with 16 going to expire next month. It seems really dumb to like be like NOOO I HAVE TO GET THE BOX NEXT MONTH SO $1.60 WORTH OF POINTS WON'T EXPIRE when I'd have to spend $10 to get more points ahaha. Subscription box logic: what is that


----------



## JC327 (Sep 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *ButterflyGrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *KayEss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

 
FINALLY got my September box (I have been on vacation). My Davines spray leaked like a lot of people's did (the lid was completely off when it arrived), but I don't think I am going to complain. The bottle is still mostly full and it didn't ruin anything inside the box. Happy to see the Hedgefund is even more gorgeous than it is online. Definitely golder than I was expecting, but in a good way!

I may squander 100 points and get Hedge Fund. That's the one I wanted from the beginning and the only one I didn't get! LOL It looks really unusual, which is what I like! 
I have 75 points because I forgot to review my August box. I was sure I'd done it. Not that I could have done the reviews if I remembered. I didn't have access to Internet except on my phone between August 15 and September 12. I was so planning to use 100 points on one of the polishes when I found out they had Ruffian in the boxes this month. Now I'm just going to spend $10 on Delirium. Try writing to them they might still let you submit a review.


----------



## Ashitude (Sep 23, 2013)

> Any opinions on the sea salt spray, from those who were able to test it out?


 I really like it. I have noticed I have to use less than other sprays I have tried. Smells great!


----------



## angienharry (Sep 23, 2013)

> Any opinions on the sea salt spray, from those who were able to test it out?


 I wanted to love it but I don't. I only tried it once and it seemed to really dry out my hair.


----------



## Moonittude (Sep 24, 2013)

> I wanted to love it but I don't. I only tried it once and it seemed to really dry out my hair.


Thanks. I really love the Amika dry shampoo. It smells amazing, works great, and no white residue. Also, my Wrap-up came yesterday, and I am wearing it now. Love it! I have a lot of wavy hair, though.


----------



## jbird1175 (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Moonittude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Any opinions on the sea salt spray, from those who were able to test it out?
I love how it smells! I used it once and loved it! I used it again and was not happy with the results. I think I might have used to much and my hair felt SO dry. I think this will be something I use on my second day of unwashed hair.


----------



## latinafeminista (Sep 24, 2013)

So did anyone else have problems with the Amika Blowup spray like I did? I tried it about three times and each time it left my hair sticky and unable to run my fingers through it.  Maybe I'm doing something wrong when I apply and/or use it? I want to like it b/c the smell is great and I got two bottles of it!


----------



## sbeam36 (Sep 24, 2013)

> So did anyone else have problems with the Amika Blowup spray like I did? I tried it about three times and each time it left my hair sticky and unable to run my fingers through it. Â Maybe I'm doing something wrong when I apply and/or use it? I want to like it b/c the smell is great and I got two bottles of it!Â


 I got this in my box and it left my hair really silky and smooth. I didn't really get any extra vole though... I used it on damp hair with maybe 5-6 sprays.


----------



## latinafeminista (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *sbeam36* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I got this in my box and it left my hair really silky and smooth. I didn't really get any extra vole though... I used it on damp hair with maybe 5-6 sprays.

hmmm, interesting.  Thanks for your feedback! Maybe my hair texture just isn't agreeable to it, oh well. I will keep trying!


----------



## saidfreeze (Sep 24, 2013)

> hmmm, interesting. Â Thanks for your feedback! Maybe my hair texture just isn't agreeable to it, oh well. I will keep trying!


 It definitely added texture to my hair-I did notice more fly always compared to my normal hair routine. I didn't use my typical b&amp;b hair tonic, which is amazing btw, because my hair get weighed down quite easily! I wanted to love the blow out spray!


----------



## cobainrls (Sep 25, 2013)

Got my second box today! I got the purple polish! So excited!


----------



## goldenmeans (Sep 25, 2013)

I got the Delirium polish in my box and while I absolutely LOVE the color, it has horribly stained my nails. I used an Essie base coat, and everything. Such a shame.


----------



## Ashitude (Sep 25, 2013)

> I got the Delirium polish in my box and while I absolutely LOVE the color, it has horribly stained my nails. I used an Essie base coat, and everything. Such a shame.


 That stinks. I had it on with nailtiques as a base with no staining.


----------



## OiiO (Sep 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got the Delirium polish in my box and while I absolutely LOVE the color, it has horribly stained my nails. I used an Essie base coat, and everything. Such a shame.

Oh no!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I used Bondi I'm Vers as a base coat, and nothing ever stains my nails with it, even red polishes.


----------



## jkfinl (Sep 26, 2013)

Does anyone else look at a color of makeup and think, that looks cheap? I'm just wondering if I'm weird like that. I can see a shade of color and instantly make a determination if it looks lux or blah.


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 26, 2013)

> Does anyone else look at a color of makeup and think, that looks cheap? I'm just wondering if I'm weird like that. I can see a shade of color and instantly make a determination if it looks lux or blah.


 I do. I'm glad to know I'm not alone with this lol


----------



## AshJs3 (Sep 27, 2013)

Wearing Hedge Fund today! Love it! I only needed one coat. It's such a unique color!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got the Delirium polish in my box and while I absolutely LOVE the color, it has horribly stained my nails. I used an Essie base coat, and everything. Such a shame.


Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Oh no!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I used Bondi I'm Vers as a base coat, and nothing ever stains my nails with it, even red polishes. 

Yup! Same here, I used I'm Vers as well with no issue. Maybe it's the formulation of Essie's base coat? Perhaps try it with a different one? Good luck! That'd be so sad if you couldn't use it, it's so a phenomenal color!


----------



## Lolo22 (Sep 27, 2013)

> So did anyone else have problems with the Amika Blowup spray like I did? I tried it about three times and each time it left my hair sticky and unable to run my fingers through it. Â Maybe I'm doing something wrong when I apply and/or use it? I want to like it b/c the smell is great and I got two bottles of it!Â


 Same thing happened to me the first time I tried it. I had just flipped my hair upside down and sprayed it all over. Then I tried it again spraying a fine mist in sections, from root to tip and I did not get the stickiness. I think there's a fine line with spraying too much of this stuff.


----------



## jpell91010 (Sep 27, 2013)

Long time lurker-first time posting! I love Birchbox but I am so frustrated with this current situation and I know only MUT girls would understand! I recently placed an order for Rockaholic hairspray (seriously-it smells like Redbull) and the Delirium polish. I changed the shipping address to my work address and the package has been returned twice. I contacted CS and they sent me another package which is now also undeliverable! I triple checked the address before contacting CS to make sure if wasn't a mistake on my part- The address was 100% correct. I just spoke to the post office and they said that BB left the business name off of the package label both times. They printed my name twice instead! I know it's silly but I just want my stuff sent to the address provided! Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## IMDawnP (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Same thing happened to me the first time I tried it. I had just flipped my hair upside down and sprayed it all over. Then I tried it again spraying a fine mist in sections, from root to tip and I did not get the stickiness. I think there's a fine line with spraying too much of this stuff.
This is true for me as well. I rec'd the Amika this month (LOVE) and I also use the Beauty Protector spray regularly (but not together, heh). My hair length just brushes my shoulders and I use 4-6 sprays on each side. I lift the hair from top down by section and spray lightly. Then I scrunch/kind of rub the hair gently to work it in. If I use too much my hair feels heavy and gummy after drying.


----------



## gemstone (Sep 27, 2013)

> Long time lurker-first time posting! I love Birchbox but I am so frustrated with this current situation and I know only MUT girls would understand! I recently placed an order for Rockaholic hairspray (seriously-it smells like Redbull) and the Delirium polish. I changed the shipping address to my work address and the package has been returned twice. I contacted CS and they sent me another package which is now also undeliverable! I triple checked the address before contacting CS to make sure if wasn't a mistake on my part- The address was 100% correct. I just spoke to the post office and they said that BB left the business name off of the package label both times. They printed my name twice instead! I know it's silly but I just want my stuff sent to the address provided! Thanks for letting me vent.


 This seems like bs on the post office's part, considering how much junk gets delivered to my house every day that have other people's names on it! I had an ex who got a really rude note from the postman once saying that they wouldn't deliver his mail without his name on the box, only to have them continually give him his neighbor's mail/junk mail for every person who had lived there before him. I hope you get your box soon!


----------



## luckyme502 (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


This seems like bs on the post office's part, considering how much junk gets delivered to my house every day that have other people's names on it! I had an ex who got a really rude note from the postman once saying that they wouldn't deliver his mail without his name on the box, only to have them continually give him his neighbor's mail/junk mail for every person who had lived there before him.

I hope you get your box soon!

I agree!  I think like to enforce the rules when it is convenient for them.  I also think sometimes they just make sh*t up!   I worked at a church and we would send out a newsletter every month to our members.   A family could live at the same address for 20 years and then one random month it would get returned to us for "incomplete address!"  B*tch please, that same address worked fine every month for 20 years and then every month after that one!  I would have to call and argue with them because when bulk mail is returned it costs us almost $2.00, which for a church on a budget can add up fast.


----------



## jpell91010 (Sep 27, 2013)

I agree that it's most likely the post office's  fault. I did manage to track the box down but the replacement box was missing one of the items that I ordered. I'm just chalking it up to one bad shipping experience. The Delirium polish is even more gorgeous in person!


----------



## stingsting (Sep 27, 2013)

Hey everyone!
I'm a long-time lurker, but this month I got my first birchbox (I was only on the waiting list for one day, whaaat?). I got box #37 a few days ago, and I finally made a MUT account because I have a question about product reviews!
I reviewed the coola and the sugarbomb on Birchbox.com, and it gave me the message that said 10 points had been added. When I went to review the Ruffian polish (got delirium, it's the bomb), all it gave me was the text review option, and it made me make a username and said my review would appear within 72 hours. I didn't get any points for the nail polish review that I can tell.

Is this normal?  Are some products not reviewable for points? Or was everyone else able to review the polish for points?  Guide me, MUT geniuses!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stingsting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey everyone!
I'm a long-time lurker, but this month I got my first birchbox (I was only on the waiting list for one day, whaaat?). I got box #37 a few days ago, and I finally made a MUT account because I have a question about product reviews!
I reviewed the coola and the sugarbomb on Birchbox.com, and it gave me the message that said 10 points had been added. When I went to review the Ruffian polish (got delirium, it's the bomb), all it gave me was the text review option, and it made me make a username and said my review would appear within 72 hours. I didn't get any points for the nail polish review that I can tell.

Is this normal?  Are some products not reviewable for points? Or was everyone else able to review the polish for points?  Guide me, MUT geniuses! 




If it's an item you've gotten in a box, it will always be reviewable for points!

Here's a quick how to guide on the page.



In the upper right hand corner, get the dropdown from your name and click on points history. account settings will also show your points history.

Then under points activity, you can see when you got the points for which products and when you were rewarded/when the system got your review. If you don't see all the items on the page, you can try to review it again to get the points. If that still doesn't happen, call cs.

Hope that helps!


----------



## stingsting (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If it's an item you've gotten in a box, it will always be reviewable for points!
Thanks for the very informative reply and visual, Kyuu!

I checked out the "points history" tab, and it seems it didn't register my review of the polish, but it doesn't look like I can review it a second time. Off to email CS, I guess!


----------



## Charity1217 (Sep 27, 2013)

> Hey everyone! I'm a long-time lurker, but this month I got my first birchbox (I was only on the waiting list for one day, whaaat?). I got box #37 a few days ago, and I finally made a MUT account because I have a question about product reviews! I reviewed the coola and the sugarbomb on Birchbox.com, and it gave me the message that said 10 points had been added. When I went to review the Ruffian polishÂ (got delirium, it's the bomb), all it gave me was the text review option, and it made me make a username and said my review would appear within 72 hours. I didn't get any points for the nail polish review that I can tell. Is this normal?Â  Are some products not reviewable for points? Or was everyone else able to review the polish for points?Â  Guide me, MUT geniuses!Â


 Mine did the same thing and with only the Ruffian. I think its a glitch because it's the first time it's done that for me in almost 2 years. I'm just going to keep trying and if it doesn't work in the next few days I'll email them.


----------



## meaganola (Sep 27, 2013)

> Mine did the same thing and with only the Ruffian. I think its a glitch because it's the first time it's done that for me in almost 2 years. I'm just going to keep trying and if it doesn't work in the next few days I'll email them.


 There have been a few things that weren't feedback-for-points-able because they were specifically not looking for feedback on those items. It seems like the notecards from the _Gossip Girl_ box were the first time that happened.


----------



## JC327 (Sep 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stingsting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey everyone!
I'm a long-time lurker, but this month I got my first birchbox (I was only on the waiting list for one day, whaaat?). I got box #37 a few days ago, and I finally made a MUT account because I have a question about product reviews!
I reviewed the coola and the sugarbomb on Birchbox.com, and it gave me the message that said 10 points had been added. When I went to review the Ruffian polish (got delirium, it's the bomb), all it gave me was the text review option, and it made me make a username and said my review would appear within 72 hours. I didn't get any points for the nail polish review that I can tell.

Is this normal?  Are some products not reviewable for points? Or was everyone else able to review the polish for points?  Guide me, MUT geniuses! 





Quote: Originally Posted by *jpell91010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Long time lurker-first time posting! I love Birchbox but I am so frustrated with this current situation and I know only MUT girls would understand! I recently placed an order for Rockaholic hairspray (seriously-it smells like Redbull) and the Delirium polish. I changed the shipping address to my work address and the package has been returned twice. I contacted CS and they sent me another package which is now also undeliverable! I triple checked the address before contacting CS to make sure if wasn't a mistake on my part- The address was 100% correct. I just spoke to the post office and they said that BB left the business name off of the package label both times. They printed my name twice instead! I know it's silly but I just want my stuff sent to the address provided! Thanks for letting me vent.
Welcome!


----------



## nikkimouse (Sep 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *stingsting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey everyone!
I'm a long-time lurker, but this month I got my first birchbox (I was only on the waiting list for one day, whaaat?). I got box #37 a few days ago, and I finally made a MUT account because I have a question about product reviews!
I reviewed the coola and the sugarbomb on Birchbox.com, and it gave me the message that said 10 points had been added. When I went to review the Ruffian polish (got delirium, it's the bomb), all it gave me was the text review option, and it made me make a username and said my review would appear within 72 hours. I didn't get any points for the nail polish review that I can tell.

Is this normal?  Are some products not reviewable for points? Or was everyone else able to review the polish for points?  Guide me, MUT geniuses! 





make sure you are clicking on the product link where is says my box.  the nail polishes are listed funny if you left the review for just delirium then it would not count you need to leave it where there is a drop down menu to choose the color.

Leave review here http://www.birchbox.com/shop/ruffian-nail-lacquer/

not on any other ruffian colors


----------



## stingsting (Sep 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
make sure you are clicking on the product link where is says my box.  the nail polishes are listed funny if you left the review for just delirium then it would not count you need to leave it where there is a drop down menu to choose the color.

Leave review here http://www.birchbox.com/shop/ruffian-nail-lacquer/

not on any other ruffian colors

Thank you so much nikkimouse - that solved it. I was trying to do it through the product page instead of "my box."  Thanks for your help!  Got my points!


----------



## casualconcern (Sep 29, 2013)

Really random but I just had to laugh - was looking at reviews for the Ruffian polish, and someone said the bottle size is good enough for only one use. I used 3 coats on my nails and maybe a couple cm is gone from the fill line! Don't even want to imagine how long someone's nails would have to be to use up the whole bottle in one go


----------



## PeridotCricket (Sep 29, 2013)

> Really random but I just had to laugh - was looking at reviews for the Ruffian polish, and someone said the bottle size is good enough for only one use. I used 3 coats on my nails and maybe a couple cm is gone from the fill line! Don't even want to imagine how long someone's nails would have to be to use up the whole bottle in one goÂ  :laughno:


 The Ruffian bottles are what? .17 oz? Full-size is .45 oz to .50 oz. It's a sample for pete's sake, and 1/3 of full-size is huge. When I saw your post I was like ... How do you use 1/3 of a bottle of polish on 1 manicure? I do not understand the complaints about the size of the Ruffian polishes either. Edited: I was preoccupied and typed ml instead of oz and I forgot the periods.


----------



## meaganola (Sep 29, 2013)

> The Ruffian bottles are what? 17ml? Full-size is 45ml to 50 ml. It's a sample for pete's sake, and 1/3 of full-size is huge. When I saw your post I was like ... How do you use 1/3 of a bottle of polish on 1 manicure? I do not understand the complaints about the size of the Ruffian polishes either.


 Wait, where in earth do you buy polish? 45-50 ml? My biggest polishes -- standard brands, like Square Hue and Deborah Lippmann -- are 15ml. The Ruffians are 7.5ml, just like the Zoya minis Birchbox has sent out, so they're half the size of normal full-sized bottles. Juleps are 8ml.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Sep 29, 2013)

> > The Ruffian bottles are what? 17ml? Full-size is 45ml to 50 ml. It's a sample for pete's sake, and 1/3 of full-size is huge. When I saw your post I was like ... How do you use 1/3 of a bottle of polish on 1 manicure? I do not understand the complaints about the size of the Ruffian polishes either.
> 
> 
> Wait, where in earth do you buy polish? 45-50 ml? My biggest polishes -- standard brands, like Square Hue and Deborah Lippmann -- are 15ml. The Ruffians are 7.5ml, just like the Zoya minis Birchbox has sent out, so they're half the size of normal full-sized bottles. Juleps are 8ml.


 Crap. I substituted ml for oz and I forgot the periods. This is what happens when I post while I'm at the laundromat and the washer is almost done. Full-size is like .45 oz to .50 oz and the Ruffian says .17 oz.


----------



## BonnieBBon (Sep 29, 2013)

STILL thats way more than a one use bottle! I can't fathom how someone could use the whole bottle in a single go. Sometimes I wonder if people just complain to complain ya know?


----------



## TXSlainte (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *casualconcern* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Really random but I just had to laugh - was looking at reviews for the Ruffian polish, and someone said the bottle size is good enough for only one use. I used 3 coats on my nails and maybe a couple cm is gone from the fill line! Don't even want to imagine how long someone's nails would have to be to use up the whole bottle in one go 





Now I have the creepy image in my head of a former coworker who had those reeeeaaalllly long, curly fingernails. Maybe she was the poster?


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Wait, where in earth do you buy polish? 45-50 ml? My biggest polishes -- standard brands, like Square Hue and Deborah Lippmann -- are 15ml. The Ruffians are 7.5ml, just like the Zoya minis Birchbox has sent out, so they're half the size of normal full-sized bottles. Juleps are 8ml.

the ruffians are 5mL, it says so on the front of the bottle


----------



## meaganola (Sep 29, 2013)

> the ruffians are 5mL, it says so on the front of the bottle


 Whoops, I misread the / as a 7! The old essence bottles before the new teardrop ones were 5ml, though, so there's still a bottle to compare it to.


----------



## DonnaD (Sep 29, 2013)

For me, my only complaint about it is the price.  I don't want to pay $10 for a mini...and they are all minis.  The ones we got are their "full size", they don't come any bigger.  I really love the formula and colour of the Fox Hunt I got but I can't justify spending $10 for a mini.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


The Ruffian bottles are what? .17 oz? Full-size is .45 oz to .50 oz. It's a sample for pete's sake, and 1/3 of full-size is huge. When I saw your post I was like ... How do you use 1/3 of a bottle of polish on 1 manicure? I do not understand the complaints about the size of the Ruffian polishes either.


----------



## knightsgirl (Oct 11, 2013)

Can someone help me? For some reason I can't post in the bb swap beta thing...I'm on an iPhone if that makes a difference?


----------



## bonita22 (Oct 11, 2013)

[@]knightsgirl[/@] You have to subscribe to the group to be able to post in it. Hope that helps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## knightsgirl (Oct 11, 2013)

@Bonita22 thank you very much!!! I also just realized I posted this in the September thread! D'oh!


----------



## Pixels (Oct 16, 2013)

Is anyone in NYC that is planning on going to the Benefit Brow event... sounds fun but not sure if it's worth the $45...?


----------

